# The lonely tech post thread.



## Sasaferrato (Feb 10, 2020)

This is a thread for tech questions or comments that don't justify a whole thread of their own.

Starter:

How much bandwidth does a voice call take?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 10, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> This is a thread for tech questions or comments that don't justify a whole thread of their own.
> 
> Starter:
> 
> How much bandwidth does a voice call take?


Depends how long you're talking... But it's good to talk.
How much charge is left in a battery.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 10, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Depends how long you're talking... But it's good to talk.
> How much charge is left in a battery.


Bandwidth is not total data throughput, but total data "current" at a given point. You may not use any more bandwidth from an hour long call than a 5 second one.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 10, 2020)

Idaho said:


> Bandwidth is not total data throughput, but total data "current" at a given point. You may not use any more bandwidth from an hour long call than a 5 second one.


Is the correct answer.


----------



## salem (Feb 10, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> This is a thread for tech questions or comments that don't justify a whole thread of their own.
> 
> Starter:
> 
> How much bandwidth does a voice call take?


Exact amount depends on codec etc, but it's not much at all <100kbps


----------



## souljacker (Feb 10, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> How much bandwidth does a voice call take?



64kbps according to Harry Nyquist.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 14, 2020)

I was just thinking (watching Prince in the rain) that in the old days, things went to the mixing desk by wire, now it is wireless. Is there anything that can tune into the various feeds? Also, could you record all the feeds and make your own mix?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 16, 2020)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 17, 2020)

*BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Come on all you technophiles.


----------



## strung out (Feb 17, 2020)

Would it be classed as cheating to have sex with a robot? What if the robot looked like your partner?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 17, 2020)

strung out said:


> Would it be classed as cheating to have sex with a robot? What if the robot looked like your partner?


More to the point, and a serious and worrying question, would you be a paedophile if the robot was in the form of a child.


----------



## xenon (Feb 17, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I was just thinking (watching Prince in the rain) that in the old days, things went to the mixing desk by wire, now it is wireless. Is there anything that can tune into the various feeds? Also, could you record all the feeds and make your own mix?



I'm not sure what you're talking about, telephone exchange and mobile phones? The answer is no, you couldn't intercept all those phone calls, which are encrypted. Unless you're GCHQ.


----------



## xenon (Feb 17, 2020)

Would it be classed as cheating to have sex with a robot? What if the robot looked like your partner?
[/QUOTE]

Richard Herring's lawyer wants a word...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 17, 2020)

xenon said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about, telephone exchange and mobile phones? The answer is no, you couldn't intercept all those phone calls, which are encrypted. Unless you're GCHQ.



OK, I obviously haven't explained what I mean.

Back in the day, the singer in a band sang into a microphone. The signal from the microphone went by cable to the mixing desk. Now the microphone is wireless, so, a signal is being sent from the mic to the mixing desk. What frequency band does the mic (and all the other things) use, obviously something can pick up the signal, or there would be no sound.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 17, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I was just thinking (watching Prince in the rain) that in the old days, things went to the mixing desk by wire, now it is wireless. Is there anything that can tune into the various feeds? Also, could you record all the feeds and make your own mix?


Elton John let people mix his show with an App


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 17, 2020)

strung out said:


> Would it be classed as cheating to have sex with a robot? What if the robot looked like your partner?



Yes and no. Yes because it is sexual activity that doesn't involve your partner, no, because it doesn't involve another human being.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 17, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> OK, I obviously haven't explained what I mean.
> 
> Back in the day, the singer in a band sang into a microphone. The signal from the microphone went by cable to the mixing desk. Now the microphone is wireless, so, a signal is being sent from the mic to the mixing desk. What frequency band does the mic (and all the other things) use, obviously something can pick up the signal, or there would be no sound.



It isn’t _ideal_ to use wireless mics when a wired one can be used. It offers some advantages on stage but I don’t think they’re widely adopted in studio recording scenarios (music, not television) where you want the optimum signal.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 17, 2020)

I know that doesn’t really answer your question but wired mics are very much considered superior to wireless ones. For obvious reasons such as the possibility of interference.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 18, 2020)

WHY has literally ALL my mother's tech stopped working during the 5 weeks she was in hospital?

I thought I had it all sorted - the email, the ipad, the BT website, the printer - but no, now her printer will not scan. This means I have to go to fucking Wimbledon AGAIN. I mean, I want to go and see her, but I don't want to HAVE to go 

Then there's the bloody landline which has been shit for years and BT seem unable to fix. Argh!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 18, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> WHY has literally ALL my mother's tech stopped working during the 5 weeks she was in hospital?
> 
> I thought I had it all sorted - the email, the ipad, the BT website, the printer - *but no, now her printer will not scan*. This means I have to go to fucking Wimbledon AGAIN. I mean, I want to go and see her, but I don't want to HAVE to go


The clue's in the name. It's a scanner you need for that


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2020)

One of my electrical devices has started playing techno and I can't find it.


----------



## petee (Apr 15, 2020)

_It's like a time capsule of the early 2000s personal computer industry. Dell and Gateway boxes press against the glass, turning yellow in the sun. Beige PC towers loom in ramshackle piles. PC copies of the Tiger Woods 99 video game gather dust on the shelves. _









						This Abandoned Computer Store Is a Time Capsule of Early 2000s Tech
					

In a strip mall in a small Oklahoma city, a treasure of software and hardware sits gathering dust.




					www.vice.com


----------



## Winot (Apr 18, 2020)

I have an iMac that is used by the whole family. One of the sound outputs is to a DAC and then speakers. The other is the internal speakers. 

I want the internal speakers to be the output for Mrs W's account and the external speakers for my account. However they are linked - if I change mine it changes hers and vice versa. 

Why is this happening and how can I fix it? 

Ta


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 18, 2020)

Winot said:


> Why is this happening and how can I fix it?
> 
> Ta


as far as I can see the audio settings are not stored for each user.
To fix it, something like this could be used to set the audio output when each user logs in.








						GitHub - deweller/switchaudio-osx: Change the audio source for Mac OS X from the command line.
					

Change the audio source for Mac OS X from the command line. - GitHub - deweller/switchaudio-osx: Change the audio source for Mac OS X from the command line.




					github.com
				



Will probably need a shell script to be executed at login but that easily googleable.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 21, 2020)

My laptop died.  This was somewhat distressing. Then it came back to life.

It's running Windows 7, it came with Windows 10, but I didn't like 10 at that point, so put 7 on.

Having done it's Lazarus act, I'm going to put 10 on, I've got a key and can download the program from the Windows site.

Quick question, will installing 10 remove my data files from the D partition? If it does, then I can take anything that I want to keep off it before the upgrade.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 21, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> My laptop died.  This was somewhat distressing. Then it came back to life.
> 
> It's running Windows 7, it came with Windows 10, but I didn't like 10 at that point, so put 7 on.
> 
> ...



No, it won't take out the files but I'd recommend backing it up anyway. It's actually pretty good at saving your win7 stuff and creates an old.windows folder where it puts all your pre-upgrade stuff. But I still wouldn't trust it with important docs or photos that aren't backed up elsewhere.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 21, 2020)

souljacker said:


> No, it won't take out the files but I'd recommend backing it up anyway. It's actually pretty good at saving your win7 stuff and creates an old.windows folder where it puts all your pre-upgrade stuff. But I still wouldn't trust it with important docs or photos that aren't backed up elsewhere.


Thank you. I missed your reply somehow.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 21, 2020)

souljacker

Sorry to be a complete pain in the tit, but coming to do this, I realise I don't know how. I've always had a disk before.

I have a Windows ten virgin password. Does that work for all versions of 10? On further examination, the key is for pro.

As I have to download the OS from Windows web site, can I put it on a stick, and if so, is a 32Gb stick big enough?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 21, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> souljacker
> 
> Sorry to be a complete pain in the tit, but coming to do this, I realise I don't know how. I've always had a disk before.
> 
> ...


Download the Windows Media Creation Tool from here, and use it to create a bootable USB stick.


			Download Windows 10


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 22, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Download the Windows Media Creation Tool from here, and use it to create a bootable USB stick.
> 
> 
> Download Windows 10



That is exactly what I did.  

Much to my amazement, it worked. It took about an hour... but as time means the square root of fuck all at the moment, not a problem.

Even more strange, it ran through and set itself up without asking for a key. It must have used the existing Win 7 key.


----------



## yield (Apr 22, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is exactly what I did.
> 
> Much to my amazement, it worked. It took about an hour... but as time means the square root of fuck all at the moment, not a problem.
> 
> Even more strange, it ran through and set itself up without asking for a key. It must have used the existing Win 7 key.


You don't need the key as it's still free to upgrade.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 22, 2020)

yield said:


> You don't need the key as it's still free to upgrade.



Ah, OK. I thought that the free upgrade offer had expired.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 22, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ah, OK. I thought that the free upgrade offer had expired.


It did. And they quietly extended it...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 22, 2020)

existentialist said:


> It did. And they quietly extended it...



That was nice of them.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 22, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> That was nice of them.


I am not sure their motivation was niceness - I think they just wanted to hook the punters into the new ecosystem so as to have them where they can see them. Cynical, moi?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 22, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I am not sure their motivation was niceness - I think they just wanted to hook the punters into the new ecosystem so as to have them where they can see them. Cynical, moi?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 25, 2020)

Since Windows 7 I've used the search function from the windows key a lot. Except now it's not working. I can click on the box next to the start menu, but I can't type in it. Bizzarly if I log into my partners area I can do this.

I've tried looking at some Youtube videos. I've tried running ctfmon in the windows 32 folder and I've checked that windows search is running in services, but neither of these seem to help. 

Anyone else had this bizzare problem.

Edit. After running these things a restart seems to have sorted it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 25, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Since Windows 7 I've used the search function from the windows key a lot. Except now it's not working. I can click on the box next to the start menu, but I can't type in it. Bizzarly if I log into my partners area I can do this.
> 
> I've tried looking at some Youtube videos. I've tried running ctfmon in the windows 32 folder and I've checked that windows search is running in services, but neither of these seem to help.
> 
> ...



I have thought for a long time that computers are sentient... and malignant.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 25, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have thought for a long time that computers are sentient... and malignant.


They are neither. The worst thing about computers is that they do _exactly_ what they have been instructed to do .


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 26, 2020)

existentialist said:


> They are neither. The worst thing about computers is that they do _exactly_ what they have been instructed to do .



Hmm. Maybe the case, but certainly not by me. Had to spend a good while faffing yesterday after I posted as WiFi was running super slow on the PC (but not the laptop or phone) despite having an AC adapter. New drivers installed etc. Was working fine before!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 30, 2020)

This isn't worth a whole new thread... so.

I'm trying to upload a picture to Facebook, it has bee scanned at 1200 dpi, and is this size on the PC.







Tiny on FB though, how can I make it bigger on FB. This is probably the first and last time I'll be trying to do this.

Taken in 1980, and I'm on there, but which one?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 30, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Taken in 1980, and I'm on there, but which one?


That'll be the Fred West Lookalike, second from the right


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 30, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> That'll be the Fred West Lookalike, second from the right


Bastard! <Shakes fist!>


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 30, 2020)

existentialist said:


> They are neither. The worst thing about computers is that they do _exactly_ what they have been instructed to do .


----------



## Nivag (Apr 30, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> This isn't worth a whole new thread... so.
> 
> I'm trying to upload a picture to Facebook, it has bee scanned at 1200 dpi, and is this size on the PC.
> 
> ...


Might be due to it being a large file, I've resized it to 30cm on the longest edge, yours was 158.82cm
The question is, why doesn't the guy at the end have a smiley face on his shirt?


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 1, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Might be due to it being a large file, I've resized it to 30cm on the longest edge, yours was 158.82cm
> The question is, why doesn't the guy at the end have a smiley face on his shirt?
> View attachment 209882View attachment 209883


The two 'dots' of the smiley face are the Army Nursing Badge, which you get for passing your hospital finals, the other is the GNC (as it was then) badge for passing your national finals. Derek for some reason chose not to wear  them that day.

The picture commemorates the five of us being promoted on the same day. 

Thank you for the resizing.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 5, 2020)

I'm using a laptop to show movies etc at the moment. 

What is best for the battery, letting it charge up, run it down and repeat... or, keeping it attached to the mains. all the time?


----------



## dervish (May 6, 2020)

Depends on the laptop, batteries in general don't like being at 100% all the time, best practice is to charge from 20% to 80% to minimise damage. If it's a newer laptop they often have some form of battery management, check the BIOS for options. 

If it's an old laptop that is going to be plugged in constantly for a while you could try charging to 60-80% then taking the battery out, it might complain but should keep running. Then plug the battery in before using it elsewhere.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2020)

dervish said:


> Depends on the laptop, batteries in general don't like being at 100% all the time, best practice is to charge from 20% to 80% to minimise damage. If it's a newer laptop they often have some form of battery management, check the BIOS for options.
> 
> If it's an old laptop that is going to be plugged in constantly for a while you could try charging to 60-80% then taking the battery out, it might complain but should keep running. Then plug the battery in before using it elsewhere.



Thank you.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 8, 2020)

I bought a microphone. Windows isn't recognising it. 

Anyone got a clue why not? Any settings I have to twiddle?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 8, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I bought a microphone. Windows isn't recognising it.
> 
> Anyone got a clue why not? Any settings I have to twiddle?


USB?


----------



## existentialist (May 8, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I bought a microphone. Windows isn't recognising it.
> 
> Anyone got a clue why not? Any settings I have to twiddle?


Assuming Saul's guess is right, and what you have is a USB mike...did it come with any drivers or similar?

And what version of Windows are you running? In Windows 7, I'd be going into the control panel, and looking at system devices, to see whether it was at least listed there and if there were any warnings about device drivers. I presume there's an equivalent in Windows 10, but I don't use that enough to have needed to find such a thing. Yet.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 8, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> USB?



No, jack plug. It is plugged into the 'mic' socket.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 8, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Assuming Saul's guess is right, and what you have is a USB mike...did it come with any drivers or similar?
> 
> And what version of Windows are you running? In Windows 7, I'd be going into the control panel, and looking at system devices, to see whether it was at least listed there and if there were any warnings about device drivers. I presume there's an equivalent in Windows 10, but I don't use that enough to have needed to find such a thing. Yet.



It is Win 10.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 8, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> No, jack plug. It is plugged into the 'mic' socket.


Right click the speaker icon on the taskbar, click 'open sound settings', select your input device.


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2020)

Does it need a battery, i.e. a condenser mic?

Is it one of those combi jacks that can be headphones or  a mic depending. (Which are total shit.) Check your sound control panel, search around or press windows key R and type mmsys.cpl. Look at what your default recording device is. Set levels etc.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 9, 2020)

Thank you both, when I finally get up I'll try the suggestions.


----------



## dervish (May 13, 2020)

After a very long day of frustrating tech issues that meant that I hardly achieved anything at work today I managed to get howdy to work on my laptop, so I now have face recognition on my linux laptop, and it works really well! 

(not sure if this is the point of this thread entirely but it's said now so there)


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 13, 2020)

It took me a day, but the microphone works. Microsoft don't make it easy.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 16, 2020)

My mate is trying to get a new PC up and running, but is having problems with the graphics. Usually when playing music on VLC, VLC buffers then the screen goes black.

Two questions:

1. Does every motherboard have onboard graphics?

2. How in Win 10 do you disable the graphics card and use onboard graphics?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> My mate is trying to get a new PC up and running, but is having problems with the graphics. Usually when playing music on VLC, VLC buffers then the screen goes black.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


1: no
2: in the BIOS
the on-board graphics you're talking about are most likely not on.the motherboard but on the processor.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 17, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> 1: no
> 2: in the BIOS
> the on-board graphics you're talking about are most likely not on.the motherboard but on the processor.



Ta.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 17, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ta.


I was assuming it's a fairly modern, half decent Intel chip you're using. I didn't even think to ask, as everyone is


----------



## dervish (May 18, 2020)

1. Onboard graphics are usually in the processor, intel generally have onboard, amd don't
2. You would generally do this in the bios, but if you plug your monitor into the graphics card and get a signal it's using the graphics card. A modern bios should detect and change automatically, if it doesn't there should be an option in bios


----------



## dervish (May 18, 2020)

Update on howdy, it's clever and uses the ir camera ok, but it's just not reliable enough when it's on my desk. It could be my beard causing it issues as well, it often doesn't think I have a face at all. 

On the other hand I've just set up bitwarden as a alternative to lastpass, it was easy to set up and configure, and works very well, even integrating with android smoothly.


----------



## Mation (May 19, 2020)

So I've been reminded that I should really have more monitor (thank you HAL9000 ).

I lose so much of my day to switching back and forth between things as I can't hold much (of some types of stuff) in mind.

I've got a little tiny laptop and an extra monitor, so I can see more stuff at once. I've also got a projector and projector screen, not currently used for work; only when I disconnect laptop and move it.

Am I right in thinking that if I got an HDMI splitter I'd be able to have 3 (extended, rather than duplicated) desktops?

I could really use having one mahoosive screen for some of my spreadsheets (I use them for everything), but can't really spend much atm to get another 'proper' monitor.

Budget = < £10


----------



## salem (May 20, 2020)

What's the laptop? Some corporate types have docking stations that make everything easy. Others you can get adaptors from but best to see what you've got already then it might just be a cheap cable and splitter.


----------



## salem (May 20, 2020)

Also split screens are great. On Windows it's win key + left or right and you split a wide screen into two small portrait ones


----------



## 8115 (May 22, 2020)

Microsoft Edge? What new sorcery is this?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 22, 2020)

8115 said:


> Microsoft Edge? What new sorcery is this?


You know how Windscale changed its name to Sellafield, in an attempt to hide its roots?
Internet Explorer >> Microsoft Edge.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 26, 2020)

Paimon said:


> Yes, in the sense they come with the ports (HDMI, etc.) to do so but apparently whether those ports _work_ is down to the CPU — some AMD CPUs notoriously don't have any onboard graphic capabilities so the ports don't work if you plug anything into a system running one of those, but most CPUs will have integrated graphics functionality allowing those motherboard ports to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 26, 2020)

Two questions.

1. How the fuck do you get Microsoft Edge off your PC?

2. In Outlook, how do you change the default font size. It is at 11 at the moment, I want it to be 14.


----------



## Nivag (May 26, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Two questions.
> 
> 1. How the fuck do you get Microsoft Edge off your PC?
> 
> 2. In Outlook, how do you change the default font size. It is at 11 at the moment, I want it to be 14.


1. Why do you want to remove it? 

2. Change or set the default font in Outlook


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 26, 2020)

Nivag said:


> 1. Why do you want to remove it?
> 
> 2. Change or set the default font in Outlook



I remove everything I don't use.

Thank you for the Outlook info.


----------



## Nivag (May 26, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I remove everything I don't use.
> 
> Thank you for the Outlook info.





			Redirecting


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 26, 2020)

Edit. Already answered


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 8, 2020)

I have a lot of files. A huge number of files. 37Tb of files (no, not actually, but I have 37Tb of storage, probably about 70% full.).

There are duplicate files, sometimes more than one. This is the 'drag forward' of years of downloads, just taken on from one machine to the next.

Does anyone know of  (free or relatively cheap) software that will trawl through the drives and highlight the duplicates so I can delete them?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 8, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have a lot of files. A huge number of files. 37Tb of files (no, not actually, but I have 37Tb of storage, probably about 70% full.).
> 
> There are duplicate files, sometimes more than one. This is the 'drag forward' of years of downloads, just taken on from one machine to the next.
> 
> Does anyone know of  (free or relatively cheap) software that will trawl through the drives and highlight the duplicates so I can delete them?



Delete some stuff. We have high speed Internet now. 

On a more serious note I've used clonespy in the past, but it's been a good few years.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 8, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Delete some stuff. We have high speed Internet now.
> 
> On a more serious note I've used clonespy in the past, but it's been a good few years.



Thank you. I'll have a look.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 8, 2020)

Cathy looks like it might be worth a try.


			Robert Vasicek


----------



## existentialist (Jun 9, 2020)

8115 said:


> Microsoft Edge? What new sorcery is this?


Well, for one, it's a shit implementation of HTML5


----------



## dervish (Jun 12, 2020)

Discovered yesterday that if you want to avoid adverts on youtube can just put a full stop at the end of the .com
So www.youtube.com becomes www.youtube.com.
You might need to start a video and then add the dot after, it will start playing again but with no cookies or adverts.
For example Youtube https://www.youtube.com./watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
After you have started the first video any link you click on retains the dot and no adverts!
This also works for paywall sites.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 15, 2020)

So it looks like I'm starting a new job soon, although I've been working their as agency for a bit. One thing they are hoping is that I can help them streamline a few of their process. I noticed that when they are creating daily reports they go through a rename the same file for each day of the month. And then do it another 5 times for different clients. I'm sure there has to be some software to do this with a few clicks. Any recommendations?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 15, 2020)

dervish said:


> Discovered yesterday that if you want to avoid adverts on youtube can just put a full stop at the end of the .com
> So www.youtube.com becomes www.youtube.com.
> You might need to start a video and then add the dot after, it will start playing again but with no cookies or adverts.
> For example Youtube https://www.youtube.com./watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
> ...


dervish 
You are an absolute fucking legend!  I've spent most of the afternoon on an ad-free Youtube. I had virtually given up on it, the adverts were more and more frequent, to push you to the 'Premium' aka 'paid for' service.

Thank you, you have made my day.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 15, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So it looks like I'm starting a new job soon, although I've been working their as agency for a bit. One thing they are hoping is that I can help them streamline a few of their process. I noticed that when they are creating daily reports they go through a rename the same file for each day of the month. And then do it another 5 times for different clients. I'm sure there has to be some software to do this with a few clicks. Any recommendations?



Very easy to do in a linux shell so must be easy to do on powershell as well.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 15, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Very easy to do in a linux shell so must be easy to do on powershell as well.



I was hoping somebody had done something with buttons.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 15, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I was hoping somebody had done something with buttons.



CLI for life!

There are loads of file management programs out there though. Check here: 9 Freeware To Batch Rename Multiple Files in Windows


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 15, 2020)

Anyone seen one of these in the flesh? Tres pricey.












						Apricorn ASK3-NX-64GB Hardware Encrypted Secure USB Drive: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy Apricorn ASK3-NX-64GB Hardware Encrypted Secure USB Drive at Amazon UK. Free delivery and return on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 15, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Anyone seen one of these in the flesh? Tres pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you have to hide that's worth that expense? 
WinRAR is free. Add the files to a WinRAR archive, with a sufficiently long password, and you'll be long dead before anyone manages to brute-force the password.


----------



## dervish (Jun 17, 2020)

Proxmox or ESXI? Anyone got any opinions on using it for a home server, gonna have pfsense on it and a few general purpose vm's. Which one is going to be better, I've only used esxi and that was years ago.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 13, 2020)

I have an elderly, but not much used 17" laptop, that runs Vista.

It has a dual core Pentium 2.00 GHz processor and 3 Mb of RAM.

Three questions.

1. WTF do use on Vista to view files?

2. Does it have enough poke to run Win 10?

3. If it will run Win 10, do I need to install Win 7, then Win 10 from there, or is it likely just to update without having to do that.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 13, 2020)

Assuming you mean 3 gig of RAM, it should run Windows 10. There a compatibility checker tool on the Microsoft website, I think.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 13, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Assuming you mean 3 gig of RAM, it should run Windows 10. There a compatibility checker tool on the Microsoft website, I think.



Yes, sorry, 3Gb of RAM.


----------



## MBV (Jul 13, 2020)

Could you convert it to a Chromebook? Chromium OS - The Chromium Projects









						How to convert a Windows laptop to a Chromebook
					

Do you want to repurpose an old Windows machine and make it run Chrome OS? We've got you covered here!




					www.androidcentral.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 13, 2020)

dfm said:


> Could you convert it to a Chromebook? Chromium OS - The Chromium Projects
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certainly a thought.


----------



## maomao (Jul 13, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have an elderly, but not much used 17" laptop, that runs Vista.
> 
> It has a dual core Pentium 2.00 GHz processor and 3 Mb of RAM.
> 
> ...


Just install W10. It will probably cost but try putting your Vista code in first. It works with Windows 7 codes even though the free upgrade is long over. But Vista > W10 was never free so don't count on it.

It will let you run a free version but won't allow personalisation and will bug you to pay.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 14, 2020)

What sort of bandwidth does Youtube have?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 14, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> What sort of bandwidth does Youtube have?


42


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 14, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> 42


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2020)

A mini-rant.  Why do some programmes seem to think they're so bloody important that they won't minimise properly?  In particular, Zoom is an absolute sod for it, especially the screen in which you enter the meeting ID, which is always on top and you can't minimise at all.  Is it really so difficult to comprehend that I might want to stick the ID number in and then go back to working on something else for a minute or two before the meeting starts?  Bugger off to my task bar and stop pretending you're so much more important than everything else I'm trying to get done!


----------



## existentialist (Jul 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> A mini-rant.  Why do some programmes seem to think they're so bloody important that they won't minimise properly.  Zoom is an absolute sod for it, especially the screen in which you enter the meeting ID.  Is it really so difficult to comprehend that I might want to stick the ID number in and then go back to working on something else for a minute or two before the meeting starts?  Bugger off to my task bar and stop pretending you're so much more important than everything else I'm trying to get done!


I solve this problem by running it inside Remmina (remote desktop thing). So, rather than minimizing bloody Zoom, I can just minimise the whole desktop and be done with it.


----------



## xenon (Jul 15, 2020)

dervish said:


> Proxmox or ESXI? Anyone got any opinions on using it for a home server, gonna have pfsense on it and a few general purpose vm's. Which one is going to be better, I've only used esxi and that was years ago.



Probably sorted this by now but only just seen. ESXI is working fine here. On a HP Microserver. Never tried Proxmox. Depends what hardware you got to run it on maybe.


----------



## xenon (Jul 15, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Certainly a thought.



Even if it will run Win10, it will be unbaribly, throw out the window frustratingly slow and annoying experience.

Try the Chromebook thing or Lubuntu Linux.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 15, 2020)

Anyone know a reasonably foolproof way of getting this new Edge update (and Edge itself) off a Windows 10 machine? Asking for a not-very-techie friend, who is seething that Microsoft had the temerity to foist something onto her which has - she thinks - slowed her PC down quite dramatically.

It installed itself onto my nasty little Windows 7 PC, somewhat to my surprise, too - for now, I've just task-managered it into oblivion.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I solve this problem by running it inside Remmina (remote desktop thing). So, rather than minimizing bloody Zoom, I can just minimise the whole desktop and be done with it.



A good solution, except that I don't want to minimise the whole desktop - just to prioritise what I'm working on at a particular moment without Zoom or anything else deciding that it knows better than I do what I should be doing!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 15, 2020)

maomao said:


> Just install W10. It will probably cost but try putting your Vista code in first. It works with Windows 7 codes even though the free upgrade is long over. But Vista > W10 was never free so don't count on it.
> 
> It will let you run a free version but won't allow personalisation and will bug you to pay.



You can buy keys on eBay for a few quid. I've got the pro version on my little home server for next to nothing and so embolden got Office 2019 for a fiver.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 15, 2020)

Dp


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 15, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have an elderly, but not much used 17" laptop, that runs Vista.
> 
> It has a dual core Pentium 2.00 GHz processor and 3 Mb of RAM.
> 
> ...



I'd buy a cheap key as I just mentioned. Assuming it's using DDR 3 its really cheap second hand, so give it 8gb and it will probably work nicely for simple tasks. If you go to town then a small SSD can be had for not much which would also make a huge difference.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 18, 2020)

I want to put some more memory in my PC. The current memory is 1333Mhz. My sister has a spare 16Gb at 1666Mhz. Will the faster memory cause any problems?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 18, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> I want to put some more memory in my PC. The current memory is 1333Mhz. My sister has a spare 16Gb at 1666Mhz. Will the faster memory cause any problems?


Do you mean discarding the current memory and replacing withe faster memory, of just adding the faster memory? If you add, it will all run at 1333.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 18, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Do you mean discarding the current memory and replacing withe faster memory, of just adding the faster memory? If you add, it will all run at 1333.


Removing the old memory and putting all new ram in.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 18, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Removing the old memory and putting all new ram in.



Provided the motherboard supports it (and it should) no problem. I've got 32Gb in mine, it does make a difference. 

Try it, it can' cause any harm.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 18, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Provided the motherboard supports it (and it should) no problem. I've got 32Gb in mine, it does make a difference.
> 
> Try it, it can' cause any harm.


Motherboard will support the size. I wasn't sure about the speed. It's years since I had anything to do with computers. I used to deal with microprocessors and static ram and program them in machine code. Never had to deal with dynamic ram and wasn't sure if the speed would affect the refresh rate required to keep the data in the memory.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 21, 2020)

Sisters ram is sodimm so won't fit. I've got a 8gb dimm coming. I take it it doesn't matter which memory slot it goes in?


----------



## dervish (Jul 23, 2020)

I got an commendation from another member of staff yesterday. He needed to know the userPrincipalName for various users, his machine doesn't have RSAT or the AD module for powershell. He's also unable to install anything else. It took me five minutes to write a quick GUI application in powershell that took the username did an ADSI query and returned the UPN. It was a tiny thing that literally took me less than five minutes but it's already saved him hours. 

I feel like a hero.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 28, 2020)

Does anyone know if it is possible to download an individual article from the BBC website?


----------



## souljacker (Jul 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to download an individual article from the BBC website?



You can go old school and use wget but there are loads of tools out there. I actually think you may have asked this exact same question before


----------



## souljacker (Jul 28, 2020)

Is it getting hard to remember things dear? 









						Question - Is it possible to download an entire web site?
					

There is a fabulous web site dealing with German stamps, including scans of really hard to differentiate items.  Sadly, the gentleman who set up the site has passed away, and is sorely missed. His knowledge was extensive, and he was always happy to answer queries.  The site is still up at the...




					www.urban75.net
				




Maybe not BBC but the question is essentially the same.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 28, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Is it getting hard to remember things dear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta. 

Things I might do once in a blue moon are 'fire and forget', once I've done it, or not as the case may be. As my old pharmaceutics lecturer used to say,  you don't need to hold that information, but you do need to know where to find it. .

Yep, that was the late Jay Carrigan's web site, it went sown very fast.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm no fan of big tech companies (or techies at all, frankly), and in a slightly stroppy mood I'm having a detox from the lot of 'em.  I've put Facebook in the deep freeze and uninstalled the phone app, deleted my LinkedIn, Amazon, Instagram and one of my Gmail accounts, and am setting up an alternative (and anonymous) Google account to which to hitch my phone, and a subsidiary account for bills and so on, all as a preparatory to nuking my main Google account.  Good riddance.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 29, 2020)

So, I'm finally regretting installing the stock cooler on my CPU ( Intel Core i7 4790K 4 GHz).  It's throttling for temperature and holding everything else back (GPU usage, etc.).  The computer works fine - I do pretty high level stuff with it, and I only really noticed when I took some readings.  But I'd like to fix it.

Thinking of getting this thingy:



Noctua Intel/AMD NH-D15 Silent CPU Cooler
(Noctua NH-D15 CPU Cooler)

Any other advice / recommends?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 29, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> So, I'm finally regretting installing the stock cooler on my CPU ( Intel Core i7 4790K 4 GHz).  It's throttling for temperature and holding everything else back (GPU usage, etc.).  The computer works fine - I do pretty high level stuff with it, and I only really noticed when I took some readings.  But I'd like to fix it.
> 
> Thinking of getting this thingy:
> 
> ...


Yes, get it.
They're by far the best cooler I ever used. I replaced my water cooling system with one, and it was every bit as good as my water cooler, but massively quieter. You won't regret it.
Just make sure it'll fit inside your case.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 29, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Yes, get it.
> They're by far the best cooler I ever used. I replaced my water cooling system with one, and it was every bit as good as my water cooler, but massively quieter. You won't regret it.
> Just make sure it'll fit inside your case.


Great.  Thanks.


----------



## dervish (Jul 30, 2020)

Yeah, Noctua are great, quiet and very efficient.


----------



## Chz (Jul 30, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> So, I'm finally regretting installing the stock cooler on my CPU ( Intel Core i7 4790K 4 GHz).  It's throttling for temperature and holding everything else back (GPU usage, etc.).  The computer works fine - I do pretty high level stuff with it, and I only really noticed when I took some readings.  But I'd like to fix it.
> 
> Thinking of getting this thingy:
> 
> ...


I have a very, very similar BeQuiet! and it makes a huge difference. The fan never spools up under normal use, and the GPU drowns it out under heavy use. I think it hits ~80C on all cores clocked at 4.5GHz. I was looking at the Noctua at the same time and I can't remember what swayed me to the BQ instead.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 10, 2020)

I've spent part of today swearing and cursing because the internet up in my office is so slow.  I didn't think it could be the location of the WiFi extender because that's never moved, and yet the connection seems to have got worse in the last few days.  In some desperation I've just moved it anyway, and at a speed test my connection has gone from 'very slow' to 'fine.'  I moved it about six feet and it's still in the same room.  Oh well, I don't really care why it's worked; I'm just pleased it has.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I've spent part of today swearing and cursing because the internet up in my office is so slow.  I didn't think it could be the location of the WiFi extender because that's never moved, and yet the connection seems to have got worse in the last few days.  In some desperation I've just moved it anyway, and at a speed test my connection has gone from 'very slow' to 'fine.'  I moved it about six feet and it's still in the same room.  Oh well, I don't really care why it's worked; I'm just pleased it has.



I've been working in WiFi for almost 20 years and I'm still regularly baffled by some odd inconsistencies in the way it works. There is always a reason, if you can be bothered to try and find out what it is, but sometimes it's easier to shrug your shoulders and just be happy it's working better.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 11, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I've been working in WiFi for almost 20 years and I'm still regularly baffled by some odd inconsistencies in the way it works. There is always a reason, if you can be bothered to try and find out what it is, but sometimes it's easier to shrug your shoulders and just be happy it's working better.



I think the extender was sulking about being left behind when I moved the office upstairs.  If it hadn't got its shit together I'd have had to have words:


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 21, 2020)

An Android observation.

'If you force stop an app it may function incorrectly.'

Why would I be trying to force stop an app if it wasn't already functioning incorrectly?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 21, 2020)

Dp


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 3, 2020)

Graphics cards are about to get a _lot_ better, and this guy is excited.  And so am I.  Though not as much as this guy, but then that would take some doing...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 3, 2020)

Mation said:


> So I've been reminded that I should really have more monitor (thank you HAL9000 ).
> 
> I lose so much of my day to switching back and forth between things as I can't hold much (of some types of stuff) in mind.
> 
> ...



late to this but a HDMI splitter means you can switch between two different feeds (like changing channel on the TV) rather than extending monitor real estate.
For that, you either need a graphics card that can run multiple monitors from its own ports or there’s something called a triplehead2go which will split the signal across monitors, but is >£10 and you’ll still need the GPU horsepower to drive it.






						TripleHead2Go DP Edition | External Multi-Display Adapter | Matrox Video
					

The Matrox TripleHead2Go DP Edition external multi-display adapter adds up to three DisplayPort monitors to your laptop or desktop computer.




					www.matrox.com


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 3, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> Graphics cards are about to get a _lot_ better, and this guy is excited.  And so am I.  Though not as much as this guy, but then that would take some doing...




The next gen of AMD CPUs should be announced soon also.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 3, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The next gen of AMD CPUs should be announced soon also.


Looks like they won't be able to keep up.  Admittedly I'm only going off of what excited blokey said.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 3, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> Looks like they won't be able to keep up.  Admittedly I'm only going off of what excited blokey said.



Their tech is the best for CPUs. You think I mean GPUs, where Nvidia are definitely still king.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 3, 2020)

Or in layman’s terms...

Nividia lead in graphics over AMD but AMD lead over intel in processing power as their tech is more efficient.

I was saying another thing to be excited about rather than contradicting.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 3, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Or in layman’s terms...
> 
> Nividia lead in graphics over AMD but AMD lead over intel in processing power as their tech is more efficient.
> 
> I was saying another thing to be excited about rather than contradicting.


Yep, my bad .

Be very cool if there was a jump or price cut in CPU tech to match.  I was thinking watching the GPU thing that it's all very well flogging us higher value cards, but to build a balanced system around them is still going to take an increase in CPU spending.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 3, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> Yep, my bad .
> 
> Be very cool if there was a jump or price cut in CPU tech to match.  I was thinking watching the GPU thing that it's all very well flogging us higher value cards, but to build a balanced system around them is still going to take an increase in CPU spending.



This cropped up in the msfs2020 thread where I suggested that the arrival of new tech lowers the prices of the previous stuff. By how much, I couldn’t answer but the laws of capitalism are that you can’t sell your old flagship model at the same price as before when the new one comes. Because, who would buy it?
The new 3090 (which is basically the new Titan GPU) is launching at $1500 (where as the Titan launched at $2500) is a massive deal. Obviously most people aren’t in the market for that but if they wanted say a 2070 super (still a very good graphics card) but couldn’t justify the cost well that ought to drop in price in the coming weeks.
Same as AMD. The threadrippers are amazing processing power but very expensive. But their prices should drop when the next iteration comes down the pipe.


----------



## Chz (Sep 4, 2020)

I doubt you'll see the cost of new 20x0 stuff drop much, but it's going to be a buyers' market for the used kit.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 5, 2020)

Chz said:


> I doubt you'll see the cost of new 20x0 stuff drop much, but it's going to be a buyers' market for the used kit.


Hmmm... interesting.  I have an idea for a bit of an indulgent (but very useful) rig.  Hadn't considered using second hand parts.

This would be for overnight video renders, and as an emergency backup in case my main rig went down (I mainly edit video on it).


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 11, 2020)

Anyone know of a way of killing off Google's 'before you continue' nag?

Obviously I could knock it on the head by changing my browser settings so it doesn't clear history and cookies when closed and keeps me logged into my Google account (which is probably what it's designed to encourage), but I won't do that.  Anything else that might work?


----------



## souljacker (Sep 11, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Anyone know of a way of killing off Google's 'before you continue' nag?
> 
> Obviously I could knock it on the head by changing my browser settings so it doesn't clear history and cookies when closed and keeps me logged into my Google account (which is probably what it's designed to encourage), but I won't do that.  Anything else that might work?



Use Firefox?


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 11, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Use Firefox?



I do!


----------



## souljacker (Sep 11, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I do!


Oh! And it still asks you to do that? I assumed it was a chrome only thing. You're fucked then


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 11, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Oh! And it still asks you to do that? I assumed it was a chrome only thing. You're fucked then



Well, another alternative is to change my homepage (which is set to Google) and start using a different search engine.  So that's what I'll do.  This might also be the final nudge into closing my Google account completely.  Fuck them.


----------



## xenon (Sep 11, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Oh! And it still asks you to do that? I assumed it was a chrome only thing. You're fucked then



It's a Google thing. Does it on every browser I've used their services on.

Roadkill try DuckDuckGo.

Or Ecosia, though I don't like their search page TBH.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 11, 2020)

xenon said:


> It's a Google thing. Does it on every browser I've used their services on.
> 
> Roadkill try DuckDuckGo.
> 
> Or Ecosia, though I don't like their search page TBH.



I've not heard of Ecosia - will give that a look.  Thanks.  

I have used DuckDuckGo and it's ... alright.  Not good enough up to now to tempt me away from Google as my default search engine, but that may change...


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 11, 2020)

Ah.  Ecosia is demanding I turn off my adblock.  Not happening.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 17, 2020)

My bloody kindle has stopped being recognized by Windows 10 spent ages pissing round with loads of different fixes (including using lots of different cables) and it wouldn't be seen. Tried it on the Chromebook and that won't work either. Not the end of the world I can email books to it, but it's a faff compared to using Caliber.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 17, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> My bloody kindle has stopped being recognized by Windows 10 spent ages pissing round with loads of different fixes (including using lots of different cables) and it wouldn't be seen. Tried it on the Chromebook and that won't work either. Not the end of the world I can email books to it, but it's a faff compared to using Caliber.


The micro USB port will be knackered on the Kindle. It's probably the most common problem on them.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 17, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> The micro USB port will be knackered on the Kindle. It's probably the most common problem on them.



Still charges luckily, but that makes sense. Occurs to me when it finally dies there's no reason to stick with Amazon, I so rarely buy ebooks from them.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 17, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Still charges luckily, but that makes sense. Occurs to me when it finally dies there's no reason to stick with Amazon, I so rarely buy ebooks from them.


Yeah, the solder pads on the PCB are slightly bigger for the power than the data, so the data lines go first, then the power.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 17, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Yeah, the solder pads on the PCB are slightly bigger for the power than the data, so the data lines go first, then the power.


Our Kindles are about eleven years old, and still in daily use. Without doubt the best bit of kit I've ever bought.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 17, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Our Kindles are about eleven years old, and still in daily use. Without doubt the best bit of kit I've ever bought.


It's the Kindle Fire I'm talking about. I'd forgotten about the other type


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 17, 2020)

Ah. Mine is the Paperwhite. Still what you've said still makes sense.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 17, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's the Kindle Fire I'm talking about. I'd forgotten about the other type



Aye, they are a bit ancient.  We Sass' do look after our stuff though.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 18, 2020)

Chz said:


> I doubt you'll see the cost of new 20x0 stuff drop much, but it's going to be a buyers' market for the used kit.



I agree. I couldn't say by what degree but the prices will drop. Computer hardware can be almost as bad as cars as to how much value is lost in relatively short periods of time. A lot of people, consumers and professionals alike, want the very latest kit on release. So the price of a 2080ti will drop from being circa £1,000 new but even further if it's used.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 18, 2020)

I have a strange bit of behaviour with ubuntu/LibreOffice Calc. I have a largish spreadsheet with my accounts on. Page 1 of one of the sheets doesn't print. Pages 2 to 6 print ok but not page 1 when I print pages 1 to 6. 

So I copied it to a pdf file and that doesn't print either, nor does it when I copy to a Word file, even though it prints other pages in the file. 

I'm confused, I just want a printout


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 29, 2020)

A post in praise of Zoom.  Yes, I know it's from a dicey American corporation and it's a terrible data-miner, but it _works_. It does exactly what I want from a video-conference platform. Right now that's been dinner and a drink with my family, but it works just as well for professional stuff. It's got all the right features and no more, it's easy to use, and it never goes wrong. The last few months would have been worse without it.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 14, 2020)

'Working on it'

Is it only me who gets quite irrationally annoyed by this phrase?  Windows is forever using it, and some other programmes have started too.  Obviously it means something isn't happening as quickly as I want it to, which is inherently irritating, but there's something anthropomorphic about it that infuriates me; perhaps something a bit defensive too, as if it's saying 'please don't complain: I'm doing my best.'  FFS, stick to 'please wait' and drop all the faux-friendly twaddle.

Actually, perhaps the real reason it annoys me is that it's symptomatic of how interactions with computers are changing and we're all supposed to be enthusiastic about digital assistants and other such bollocks.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 17, 2020)

Does anyone know if you can use Whatsapp on a PC without having a smart phone?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 17, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Does anyone know if you can use Whatsapp on a PC without having a smart phone?


No, you can't. The PC app is really just an extension of the phone app, and you have to scan a QR code on the PC using the WhatsApp app on  your phone before the PC app will work.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 17, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> No, you can't. It's tied to your phone number. The PC app is really just an extension of the phone app.



Thank you.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> 'Working on it'
> 
> Is it only me who gets quite irrationally annoyed by this phrase?  Windows is forever using it, and some other programmes have started too.  Obviously it means something isn't happening as quickly as I want it to, which is inherently irritating, but there's something anthropomorphic about it that infuriates me; perhaps something a bit defensive too, as if it's saying 'please don't complain: I'm doing my best.'  FFS, stick to 'please wait' and drop all the faux-friendly twaddle.
> 
> Actually, perhaps the real reason it annoys me is that it's symptomatic of how interactions with computers are changing and we're all supposed to be enthusiastic about digital assistants and other such bollocks.



I share your curmudgeonliness on this.


----------



## MBV (Oct 18, 2020)

dfm said:


> Could you convert it to a Chromebook? Chromium OS - The Chromium Projects
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally got around to trying this as I made the mistake of trying to install Windows 10 on an aged Lenovo netbook (Ideapad S205). I quite like it but I don't know if that is just because the fan is now not constantly running.

For the moment I will keep it running off the USB drive rather than installing it locally. Next task is to see how I view the local files as it is not immediately obvious right now.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 21, 2020)

My CD player recently broke and now I'm agonising about whether to buy a new one or go over to Spotify plus speaker for my computer. Or something else that I don't even know what it is yet. It seems, whatever I do, I lose.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 22, 2020)

Linux is fucking crap  sudo this sudo that.  _Sudo fuck off!_


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 22, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> Linux is fucking crap  sudo this sudo that. _Sudo fuck off!_


Log in as root and make Linux geeks' heads explode.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 22, 2020)

Instructions:
*Make sure you are not logged in as root when you do this: *
Get library dependables blah
Download server thingy
Unpack terminal thingy
Set up ownerships, symetrical links, permissions...
Sudo this, sudo that...
Go to http://server-ip-address:8080/gui   (yes, I know I have to use my IP addy)
Nothing happens.

I only want to install bloody uTorrent for cripes sakes! 

_(I don't actually want help with this by the way, I'm just venting!)_


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 24, 2020)

No questions but I’ve bought a couple of devices from FriendlyElec

One NanoPi R2S mini computer with a gig of RAM, USB3 port and two gigabit network interfaces. Runs  a variant of OpenWRT or Ubuntu Core.  $22

A NanoPi NEO3 - even smaller with 2 gig of RAM, a single gigabit NIC and a USB 3 port.$25

 The R2S has arrived and I’ve had a little play - amazingly capable device. It’ll even run Docker CE.

Ideal for tinkerers. I’m thinking of using one as a gateway/firewall between my “home” stuff and the server-y stuff on the network.

I’ve also moved over from having a vSphere home lab to use Proxmox. It was getting increasingly difficult to run the supported versions of ESXi on my aging hardware and vCenter was eating most of the resources anyway. Proxmox is neat - free, runs LXC containers and Qemu/KVM VMs, runs on pretty much anything which can run Linux.


----------



## dervish (Oct 25, 2020)

That RS2 looks really good, please report back when you get it, I've been looking for something like this for a while but not really wanting to spend £60 on it. How much was postage?


----------



## dervish (Oct 25, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> Instructions:
> *Make sure you are not logged in as root when you do this: *
> Get library dependables blah
> Download server thingy
> ...



use docker. once it's setup every part of that above process just goes away. With a decently crafted docker-compose file you can also then move your setup, reinstall it if needed, in seconds.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 25, 2020)

dervish said:


> use docker. once it's setup every part of that above process just goes away. With a decently crafted docker-compose file you can also then move your setup, reinstall it if needed, in seconds.


Thanks.  I'm taking a look at this now.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 25, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> Linux is fucking crap  sudo this sudo that.  _Sudo fuck off!_


Anyone who's ever rm -r'd the wrong directory on a critical system because they were logged in as root might consider otherwise.

My stupid, _stupid _boss did this on our brand-new RS/6000. Having cajoled the root password out of us by invoking his bossular authority, he thought he'd practice writing a few "batch files", on a live server, logged in as root. Inevitably, while we were in the machine room installing tape drives and configuring them, the pointy-haired twat was deleting great branches of the directory tree.

He even denied he was doing it.

The supplier billed about 10% of the overall contract for the time lost in completely clearing down the machine and reinstalling everything from scratch.

I've also occasionally forgotten which machine I am logged into, or where I am in it, and deleted stuff I regretted. Consequently, I rarely ever do anything at the root prompt


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

Not totally sure what it's supposed to do but I'll take a look at Docker, too. 

Would prefer to take latest version (from note on a page I read) but I'm not able to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04. I keep getting the 'Upgrade is available, press' and I press and nothing happens. Did try using command line but that didn't work either. Only a half-hearted attempt really I admit so I'll have another go soon.


----------



## Chz (Oct 25, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I've also occasionally forgotten which machine I am logged into, or where I am in it, and deleted stuff I regretted. Consequently, I rarely ever do anything at the root prompt


I've never deleted the wrong stuff, but I have rebooted the wrong machines before. It's something I triple-check now, and I still get a cold sweat hitting carriage return.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 25, 2020)

dervish said:


> That RS2 looks really good, please report back when you get it, I've been looking for something like this for a while but not really wanting to spend £60 on it. How much was postage?


Can be had on AliExpress for £23 inc delivery or £42 on Amazon if you want one tomorrow








						64.79￡ |FriendlyARM  NanoPi R2S OpenWrt system RK3328 mini router dual gigabit port 1GB of large memory|Demo Board|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## existentialist (Oct 25, 2020)

I've decided against trying to resurrect a Cisco 7960 IP phone, having discovered phones complete with PSU can be had on eBay for not much more than the cost of a power supply.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 25, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Anyone who's ever rm -r'd the wrong directory on a critical system because they were logged in as root might consider otherwise.


Yes, I'm not literally questioning the wisdom of super user command.  I just didn't realise Linux was such a learning curve.  I wouldn't have minded if I'd known what I was getting into (have dabbled in C#, do Expressions for After Effects, Visual Basic for Applications, etc.), but all the hype was 'Yeah, Linux is really user-oriented now, everyone should be using it, etc.'.

Admittedly, it has allowed me to revamp the old laptop-that-windows-fell-out-with, but it's way too much hassle for casual usage.  I'm probably gonna get a seedbox, lol .


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm not that technically proficient but usually a bit of a search on what you want to do gives you a list of commands that you just drag across to the terminal and that sorts it. Or not?

I love ubuntu - and even more Mint thanks to a recommendation from a kind person on urban a couple of years ago.


----------



## Chz (Oct 25, 2020)

Mint is probably still the friendliest, though I tend to run Ubuntu with Mint's Cinnamon desktop. It depends on what I have at work. When I was a RedHat jockey at work, I ran Fedora at home. But now I'm in Big Education with Debian so I run Ubuntu.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 25, 2020)

Chz said:


> Mint is probably still the friendliest, though I tend to run Ubuntu with Mint's Cinnamon desktop. It depends on what I have at work. When I was a RedHat jockey at work, I ran Fedora at home. But now I'm in Big Education with Debian so I run Ubuntu.



One of many things I don't understand about Linux is why all the distros have such stupid names.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

You're just making up silly objections now and that's just not right 

2.1 Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog)
2.2 Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog)
2.3 Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger)
2.4 Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake)
2.5 Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
2.6 Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
2.7 Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)
2.8 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron)
2.9 Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex)
2.10 Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope)
2.11 Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala)
2.12 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx)
2.13 Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
2.14 Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
2.15 Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
2.16 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin)
2.17 Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal)
2.18 Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail)
2.19 Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander)
2.20 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr)
2.21 Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn)
2.22 Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet)
2.23 Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf)
2.24 Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus)
2.25 Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak)
2.26 Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus)
2.27 Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark)
2.28 Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver)
2.29 Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish)
2.30 Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo)
2.31 Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine)
2.32 Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)
2.33 Ubuntu 20.10 (Groovy Gorilla)


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I'm not that technically proficient but usually a bit of a search on what you want to do gives you a list of commands that you just drag across to the terminal and that sorts it. Or not?


Well, yes, until it doesn't, and then you're in a world of shite.  I'm running LXLE, which at least has a fairly sensible name (although I'm pretty sure it's just a paired down version of ooobly-doobly-something...).


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 26, 2020)

Actually, in all seriousness, I am pretty fucked off with Windows these days and toying once again with a plunge into the cold waters of Linux.  I'll be replacing my laptop this autumn and am planning to use the old one - which still works okay, although has a shot battery - as a testbed.  For all that I do a good impression of a technophobe from time to time I'm not unproficient, though have limited patience for fiddling with codes, commands and so on.  For someone in my position, which of the many stupidly-named distros would be a good starting point?  I hear good things about Mint, but what about others?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 26, 2020)

It may well not suit your needs, but have you tried Chrome OS as an alternative to Windows?


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 26, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It may well not suit your needs, but have you tried Chrome OS as an alternative to Windows?



No, and I won't: I don't use Google products if I can avoid them.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 26, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> For someone in my position, which of the many stupidly-named distros would be a good starting point?


Some of it depends on what you're going to use it for.
All my stuff is server so I use Centos and Ubuntu server; they align with what we use at work (mainly Red Hat).
And for server stuff where I have full control of what I can use, FreeBSD.
I don't use a desktop Linux distro - I use my work Windows laptop or my own Macbook.

Start with one of the more popular ones, if you want to go off piste later you can, but you'll find more help if you go with the herd (not hurd)...


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 26, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Actually, in all seriousness, I am pretty fucked off with Windows these days and toying once again with a plunge into the cold waters of Linux...


LXLE was a doddle to install and has turned an old crappy laptop into a humming and fully functional machine again.  Thing is, I'm seriously questioning whether the notion of Linux as a GUI environment is a bit oversold.  As soon as you need to do or change anything significant you are knee deep in command line inputs.  I don't enjoy using code I haven't gotten to grips with first.

Mind you, I suppose I'm trying to do _slightly_ sophisticated stuff (auto dl torrents from IRC and RSS feeds), but not exactly that complicated.  I know for sure that on a Windows machine I would have had it figured out a long time ago.

Though of course a good counter point would be that it was Windows that killed the device in the first place!


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks both.    I only do very basic things on the laptop - web browsing, music and video, and some writing and PowerPoint stuff.  Anything more involved is done on my desktop, which for work compatibility reasons will have to remain with Windows no matter how much I grumble about it!



alsoknownas said:


> LXLE was a doddle to install and has turned an old crappy laptop into a humming and fully functional machine again.



Now that is interesting.  There doesn't seem to be much wrong with my five-year-old HP laptop apart from the dead battery.  It's got sluggish in its old age but I've but that down to Windows being Windows.  It's not showing any signs of hardware problems, and if switching to Linux could potentially ginger it up again it's worth looking at more seriously.


----------



## dervish (Oct 27, 2020)

Pop!_OS is a even more user friendly version of ubuntu. Pretty solid, easy to use app store, you could use this for a while and never have to go anywhere near a command line.

Most machines made in the last five years should work without any problems.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 27, 2020)

Dual boot? Works really well for me with ubuntu. Mind you I'm still on Windows 7 not connected to the web - just so I can use Word occasionally for complicated documents that LibreOffice can't handle. A bit concerned that if I go to Windows 10 it'll screw up the whole setup.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 27, 2020)

Problem: last couple of days when I switch on, the fan whirs and the on-off switch LED lights up and the (I presume) SSD LED lights up but after three seconds or so it all switches off. Then works ok the third or fourth time.

I thought it might be the power switch (which I had replaced a couple of years ago) not engaging properly but now I wonder whether it's the boot sequence. Worth trying the boot repair usb stick?


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 27, 2020)

Can anyone give me a click by click instructions as to how to send someone a track from i-tunes by twitter?  The band aren't on you tube.  Can it be done?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 28, 2020)

What device are you using to view the track in the iTunes Store? Are you trying to send a link to the track or purchase it for them?


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 28, 2020)

If its an mp3 that you play through ITunes rather than one that you've purchased you could host the mp3 file on Souncloud and link it via tweet


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 28, 2020)

Lazy Llama said:


> What device are you using to view the track in the iTunes Store? Are you trying to send a link to the track or purchase it for them?


I’ve got the track on my pc (recorded from a cd)


----------



## MBV (Oct 28, 2020)

upload to wetransfer and send them the link.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 28, 2020)

DRM though?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 28, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> DRM though?


I don't think anything applies that any more does it? 
Especially if he's ripped it from his own CD.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 28, 2020)

Lazy Llama said:


> I don't think anything applies that any more does it?
> Especially if he's ripped it from his own CD.


Ah yes, didn't see it had been ripped actually. 

I don't purchase much of my music anymore (  ) , but I did buy some t'other day from Juno and noticed there was no rights management attached.  Have the industry given up on that idea?


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 1, 2020)

Had to get my dad a new pc as his old one was super slow.

Anyone any idea how to copy Mozilla bookmarks from old pc to new one?

He had his internet connected via Plusnet whose mail program appears to save his emails on his pc rather than all on their server. Any ideas where they are saved and called?

Cheers


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2020)

__





						Export Firefox bookmarks to an HTML file to back up or transfer bookmarks | Firefox Help
					

This article explains how to export your bookmarks to an HTML file, which can be used as a backup or for importing into another web browser.




					support.mozilla.org
				




looks like


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Problem: last couple of days when I switch on, the fan whirs and the on-off switch LED lights up and the (I presume) SSD LED lights up but after three seconds or so it all switches off. Then works ok the third or fourth time.
> 
> I thought it might be the power switch (which I had replaced a couple of years ago) not engaging properly but now I wonder whether it's the boot sequence. Worth trying the boot repair usb stick?



Well did boot repair usb and despite reporting that there was an error it seems to have sorted it 🤞 also sorted a delay I was sometimes getting in reaching the dual-boot screen.

Impressed at the software - a while ago an ubuntu update buggered the start up and the boot repair sorted that, too


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers. I didn't try the 'show all bookmarks' option as they were already showing.


----------



## xenon (Nov 1, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> Ah yes, didn't see it had been ripped actually.
> 
> I don't purchase much of my music anymore (  ) , but I did buy some t'other day from Juno and noticed there was no rights management attached.  Have the industry given up on that idea?



Dunno about everywhere but certainly Apple and 7Digital, have done away with DRM. Both places I've bought music from in the last few years.

As to the question re sending someone a link. Dropbox is good for this. You can send a link to any file on your system, not just those within the dropbox folder. Right click, choose "send with transfer."


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2020)

My PC is driving me nuts.

Yahoo seems to have hijacked my search, when I do a Google search, it comes up as a Yahoo search.

Does anyone have any idea as to what has happened? More to the point, how do I fix it?


----------



## souljacker (Dec 7, 2020)

You might have changed it by accident. If in Chrome, go to settings > search engine and change it back.

Could also be malware though. I'd run a check with malwarebytes if I were you.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2020)

souljacker said:


> You might have changed it by accident. If in Chrome, go to settings > search engine and change it back.
> 
> Could also be malware though. I'd run a check with malwarebytes if I were you.


 Ta. I will do.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes I had that with malware a couple of years ago. You change the setting and the malware changes it back, and there were anyway two or three places in the system that set the default.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 9, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> How much bandwidth does a voice call take?


PSTN: about 12k IIRC
ISDN2 was two 32k channels that could be aggregated.
I can't remember VoLTE but I think it's in the region of 32k.
Considering human hearing is 20Hz to 20KHz in teenagers and a great deal less than that in the likes of you and me, CD quality audio is 20KHz * 2 to digitise it and * 2 again for stereo.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2020)

I've thinking about taking a CompTia. 

Spent a few hours listening to podcasts today and doing mock questions. Obviously huge gaps in my knowledge, but suprised myself how much geeky stuff I know about the hardware side considering I've never made a penny from IT (unless you count being the person people ask in various jobs and knowing how to use Google)


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 9, 2020)

Of course, bandwidth is meaningless when it comes to serial protocols.  In digital serial comms, the bandwidth is always 1bit.  The line speed is what you care about.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 9, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> thinking about taking a CompTia



I have no idea what that is but I wish you all the best in your career.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2020)

kwaimaisabai said:


> I have no idea what that is but I wish you all the best in your career.



Thanks. It seems to be a very broad entry level IT cert. Must be mad but I'm 40 next year and thinking it's time for my third career.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 14, 2020)

We are going over to VOIP with our house phone. Is there any way that you can link a softphone on the PC to utilise this?


----------



## existentialist (Dec 14, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> We are going over to VOIP with our house phone. Is there any way that you can link a softphone on the PC to utilise this?


Yep. Your VOIP provider's website will be fulsome in explanation...or start a thread


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 14, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Yep. Your VOIP provider's website will be fulsome in explanation...or start a thread



Thank you.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah I have vonage VoIP for work, it comes with a soft phone that works from the browser and mobile as well as on the actual provided phone, it's a.rather excellent service.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 15, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> We are going over to VOIP with our house phone. Is there any way that you can link a softphone on the PC to utilise this?



We went fully VoIP about six months ago.

Haven't received a single phone call since.



existentialist said:


> Yep. Your VOIP provider's website will be fulsome in explanation...



No they don't. Trust me on this - they really don't.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 16, 2020)

I think I know the answer to this, but want to check. We had our main PC die last year, because I was working away a lot and my partner really really needed a working computer, I just brought a refurb of Amazon.

Im pretty sure it was the PSU and I'm thinking I could do with a second desktop to play with a few things. It's got a very old, but quite power hungry GPU in there and no on board graphics. Am I right in thinking that if I just use it for Windows the GPU won't use its stated 151W? I'm thinking of buying a cheap 350w power supply to test my theory.


----------



## MBV (Dec 16, 2020)

This should be good news for reviving old laptops:









						Google acquires CloudReady OS that turns old PCs into Chromebooks w/ plans to make official offering
					

Neverware lets you turn old PCs and Macs into Chromebook-esque devices through its CloudReady OS. Google acquires CloudReady OS...




					9to5google.com


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 16, 2020)

Why is my alt account on Facebook restricted as well as my genuine account?


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 17, 2020)

Back in the summer I filled in a survey for work about what IT equipment we needed to support WFH.  Six months later I've just been issued with a laptop and docking station.  This is far from unwelcome, but I did buy a new laptop of my own a few weeks ago (though it's not really for work as it's obviously not imaged, and being a cheapskate I use LibreOffice for my own stuff rather than paying for MS Office), and my head of department also lent me a department laptop she had going spare.  Couple that with the fact my half-dead Windows 8 laptop is sitting in a cupboard waiting to be repurposed as a fiddling-about-with-Linux machine, and this means I have now have four laptops!


----------



## souljacker (Dec 17, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I think I know the answer to this, but want to check. We had our main PC die last year, because I was working away a lot and my partner really really needed a working computer, I just brought a refurb of Amazon.
> 
> Im pretty sure it was the PSU and I'm thinking I could do with a second desktop to play with a few things. It's got a very old, but quite power hungry GPU in there and no on board graphics. Am I right in thinking that if I just use it for Windows the GPU won't use its stated 151W? I'm thinking of buying a cheap 350w power supply to test my theory.



You can get 750W PSUs for < £50. Won't be gold rated but would do the job.


----------



## dervish (Dec 20, 2020)

I found this very interesting, three videos by the guy who wrote task manager.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2020)

a_chap said:


> We went fully VoIP about six months ago.
> 
> Haven't received a single phone call since.
> 
> ...


I think you need a better VoIP pro ider, then


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2020)

So I got a little HP micro server a few years back. It was going to run linux, but after loads of faffing around with issues with the display drivers, I gave up and just installed Win 10. I upgraded the CPU to an old i3, put in a graphics card that could do 1080p and gave it 8gb. Totally over powered as I just use it as a NAS and to run bit torrent. To connect to it I use tight VNC, but it still feels dead sluggish.  I'm running it over AC wireless. Would using a different method make it feel any faster or it just a limit on the connection. Plan to install Cat 6 round the house next year, but that's still a little way off.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 21, 2020)

I find vnc pretty sluggish generally, have you tried a full blown rdp client, since you're on win 10? I find remotes work better with the lower latency from wired connections, but maybe a while away like you say; rdp might be less sluggish.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 21, 2020)

If you do fancy something more appliance-like, TrueNAS runs very nicely on a Microserver, especially if you can give it lots of RAM. The web interface is a lot more modern looking than the old FreeNAS one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2020)

iamwithnail said:


> I find vnc pretty sluggish generally, have you tried a full blown rdp client, since you're on win 10? I find remotes work better with the lower latency from wired connections, but maybe a while away like you say; rdp might be less sluggish.



I just have. As you said it's baked into windows 10 and the difference is like night and day. Like I'm using a proper computer I can work on. Can't believe I didn't know this before, but thank you.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 21, 2020)

Excellent!  I spend a lot of time working on remote machines and have developed a clear hierarchy of how I like to do that.  Glad it was helpful. I often just work on my (noisy, heat generating) PC from my mac using RDP when I need to use windows.  Steam streaming for games works extremely well, too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2020)

Lazy Llama said:


> If you do fancy something more appliance-like, TrueNAS runs very nicely on a Microserver, especially if you can give it lots of RAM. The web interface is a lot more modern looking than the old FreeNAS one.



This is something I want to play with in future, but as the main one also runs the Plex Server, I don't wan't to take it offline for ages. I actually started looking at the prices of these on ebay to maybe add another. Many are more then I paid for it new almost 4 years ago, but there seem to be a few which are totally stripped with 8 days left to run, so I'll be curious what they go for.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2020)

iamwithnail said:


> Excellent!  I spend a lot of time working on remote machines and have developed a clear hierarchy of how I like to do that.  Glad it was helpful. I often just work on my (noisy, heat generating) PC from my mac using RDP when I need to use windows.  Steam streaming for games works extremely well, too.



Really? 

I don't currently have a gaming PC, but have been weighing it up vs a PS5. That could be very interesting. Have the main PC upstairs and a very small cheap PC downstairs connected to the TV for when I want to game down there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2020)

I might ask to many questions on this thread soon. Sorry. 

How do ISPs block websites? I've been using the free built in VPN in Opera for ages to access sites and then just download them on my normal connection. Figure if I ever get a letter I'd consider paying for something better. Just out of curiosity I had the thought that if I change my DNS settings on that machine I might be able to skip this. Tried Google and Open DNS and it hasn't appeared to have worked. My approach is obviously to simple, but I'm curious about how it is done?


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 21, 2020)

You'd be horrified at how much the websites you go to can see about you, never mind the ISP. But fundamentally they can see the address (DNS request and IP) of the site that you're going to, which includes any parameters that get sent as part of the URL, which is quite common still. More sophisticated sites will use secure connections and POST data inside the request body (so less visible), but lots still use URL parameters.

If you route through a VPN it only sees the connection to the VPN server, unless they're doing deep packet inspection, which is too costly to do generally. But broadly they can see protocol (is it video streaming or regular webpage), addresses and file size.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2021)

Project Linux is going ahead on my old laptop.  I had a bit of a faff earlier, which was partly down to something - I don't know what - going wrong with creating the boot disk and partly down to my being a stereotypical bloke and not reading the instructions. However, at a second attempt it's all working and I'm typing this from an ex-Windows laptop. I'm liking Linux Mint so far, so the next thing is to try and break it...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2021)

Is there any way of degerming the ISP and IP address of the sender of an E-mail?

I am getting bombarded with E-mail re Macafee and Norton purchase or renewal of purchase notifications. I've never used either.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes, but it's not worth it. Just block them and mark them as spam.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is there any way of degerming the ISP and IP address of the sender of an E-mail?
> 
> I am getting bombarded with E-mail re Macafee and Norton purchase or renewal of purchase notifications. I've never used either.



Not really but you could report them to the domain they are coming from. Usually doesn't make a difference if it's spam though. Just block them on your email program.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Not really but you could report them to the domain they are coming from. Usually doesn't make a difference if it's spam though. Just block them on your email program.


Thank you.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 8, 2021)

alsoknownas said:


> LXLE was a doddle to install and has turned an old crappy laptop into a humming and fully functional machine again.



I've just been reminded of this post, because it's exactly what seems to have happened to this laptop. I'd started to think the hard drive was on the way out since I got the Windows 8 screen of death a few times, but since I replaced Windows with Linux Mint it's run without a hitch, and more quickly than before.  I'm impressed with Mint too: it's much easier to get on with than I thought it would be, and more of the programmes I use will run on Linux than I expected.  I'm not sufficiently sold on it to go changing the new laptop over yet, but nor have my first few days of tinkering convinced me that it's a completely stupid idea...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 10, 2021)

I just got an i7 3770 system with 16gb for £130. I know they are a bit long in the tooth now, but it's still a fairly decent CPU for most things. 

I'd actually forgotten I'd bid on it as most similar systems seem to go for over £200 so pretty chuffed. Just needs a decent SSD now.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 17, 2021)

My mate is having problems getting flash to install, I know it isn't supported anymore, but is there any way of running flash?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 17, 2021)

Gordon's _alive_?


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 17, 2021)

I don't know if anyone can help but I'm looking for a set of headphones. I have a budget about £100 - £250. Main thing I'm looking for is ones that properly snap onto my head and don't start sliding off. Not bothered about them being wireless or anything like that. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Nivag (Jan 17, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> My mate is having problems getting flash to install, I know it isn't supported anymore, but is there any way of running flash?


Out of curiosity, why does he want to run it?


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 17, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> I don't know if anyone can help but I'm looking for a set of headphones. I have a budget about £100 - £250. Main thing I'm looking for is ones that properly snap onto my head and don't start sliding off. Not bothered about them being wireless or anything like that. Does anyone have any recommendations?



Audio technica ath mtx-50, hands down the best headphones I've ever had by a long way. The only ones I've heard that I liked better were way more, they're about £120 now. Used them for 4-5 hours a day for the last 5-6 years, they're pretty indestructible too.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 17, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Audio technica ath mtx-50, hands down the best headphones I've ever had by a long way. The only ones I've heard that I liked better were way more, they're about £120 now. Used them for 4-5 hours a day for the last 5-6 years, they're pretty indestructible too.


I'm watching some reviews on Youtube right now, these look great


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 17, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Out of curiosity, why does he want to run it?



An online game called Evony.


----------



## Chz (Jan 18, 2021)

A year of not commuting has spare cash burning a hole in my pocket. I know I should save it, but I'm in desperate need of some form of retail therapy and all the high end computer kit is out of stock everywhere.

Anyone know much about OLED tellies? I know they're the perennial Next Big Thing, but are they all that? Is it worth nearly 50% more for a top-end OLED over an LCD? I'm looking for something to keep for another 10 years at least, so I don't mind expensive so long as it's actually delivering.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 18, 2021)

.


----------



## nick (Jan 19, 2021)

Chz said:


> A year of not commuting has spare cash burning a hole in my pocket. I know I should save it, but I'm in desperate need of some form of retail therapy and all the high end computer kit is out of stock everywhere.
> 
> Anyone know much about OLED tellies? I know they're the perennial Next Big Thing, but are they all that? Is it worth nearly 50% more for a top-end OLED over an LCD? I'm looking for something to keep for another 10 years at least, so I don't mind expensive so long as it's actually delivering.


I was in a similar position over summer. Did quite a lot of research 

Got this far from pulling the trigger on an 
*LG OLED55CX5LB*
55 inch OLED 4K Ultra HD HDR Smart TV Freeview Freesat HD

But financial probity won out at  the last minute.

Still tickling around the edges of buying it (it's all about the foreplay isn't it?). It is currently 1300 at Richer Sounds


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm trying to learn about subnet masks. My head hurts.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 19, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm trying to learn about subnet masks. My head hurts.



You'll get it eventually. I can do them by sight these days.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 19, 2021)

We're looking at projectors around that cost rather than getting a big telly, cause the screen can roll out the way.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 19, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm trying to learn about subnet masks. My head hurts.



Write it down in binary.  It's all ones and then all zeroes.  Put an IP address next to it, the bit of the address that lines up with the ones is the network address, the rest is the host address.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2021)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Write it down in binary.  It's all ones and then all zeroes.  Put an IP address next to it, the bit of the address that lines up with the ones is the network address, the rest is the host address.



ta for that - I'm going to go off and study it and all the technical terms apart from binary and IP address


----------



## Chz (Jan 19, 2021)

nick said:


> I was in a similar position over summer. Did quite a lot of research
> 
> Got this far from pulling the trigger on an
> *LG OLED55CX5LB*
> ...


Same, but limited by space to the 48" model. The Sony reputedly has better image quality, but the HDMI ports aren't 2.1 and I'd like something that's forward-thinking more than a screen difference I'm unlikely to notice.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 19, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm trying to learn about subnet masks. My head hurts.



Wait until you start doing variable length subnets!


----------



## nick (Jan 19, 2021)

Chz said:


> Same, but limited by space to the 48" model. The Sony reputedly has better image quality, but the HDMI ports aren't 2.1 and I'd like something that's forward-thinking more than a screen difference I'm unlikely to notice.


read up on the HDMI - I seem to remember that some sort of input may not have been full on 2.1 (whatever that means) but was slightly "behind the curve".  Think it was more a dobly vision type thing rather than anything deal breaking
The other thing I remember is that, last summer, they didn't have iPlayer etc. but I think an update has now corrected that
Also not sure on sound quality as I was going to run it through an AV receiver. I think there are others with the same screen etc but with better speakers or made  wall mounting
TV buying is really complex.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 20, 2021)

Two month old laptop.  Hard drive failed.  Fuck's sake.  

Oh well, at least I've got Linux Laptop to tide me over whilst I get it fixed...


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 20, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Two month old laptop.  Hard drive failed.  Fuck's sake.
> 
> Oh well, at least I've got Linux Laptop to tide me over whilst I get it fixed...



Right, couple this with...
1. My desktop is being irritatingly slow​2. Linux Mint is great, but there are things I can't do in it, or at least do as easily as I can in Windows, and in any case Linux Laptop is a heavy old thing with a dead battery​3. The latest update to Opera Mini seems to have borked it, so various webpages don't work on my phone​4. The designers of a key bit of software I use for work don't seem to understand a) that if it's not broken it doesn't need fixing, and b) this is not a very good time to change all the controls around since all of us using it are working flat-out, and having to learn a fiddly new interface is something we could do without​... and computers are not my favourite thing today.  If I didn't have deadlines to meet I'd switch all of them off and read a hard-copy book!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 20, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Right, couple this with...
> 1. My desktop is being irritatingly slow​2. Linux Mint is great, but there are things I can't do in it, or at least do as easily as I can in Windows, and in any case Linux Laptop is a heavy old thing with a dead battery​3. The latest update to Opera Mini seems to have borked it, so various webpages don't work on my phone​4. The designers of a key bit of software I use for work don't seem to understand a) that if it's not broken it doesn't need fixing, and b) this is not a very good time to change all the controls around since all of us using it are working flat-out, and having to learn a fiddly new interface is something we could do without​... and computers are not my favourite thing today.  If I didn't have deadlines to meet I'd switch all of them off and read a hard-copy book!



Could the desktop be upgraded? If not I mentioned a little further up the thread getting an old i7 this week for not much. With a SSD it's a flying machine. 

I've recently switched to Vivaldi as my mobile browser after using it on my desktop for a while. Think there are some privacy concerns around Opera since it was bought by a Chinese consortium.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 20, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Could the desktop be upgraded? If not I mentioned a little further up the thread getting an old i7 this week for not much. With a SSD it's a flying machine.
> 
> I've recently switched to Vivaldi as my mobile browser after using it on my desktop for a while. Think there are some privacy concerns around Opera since it was bought by a Chinese consortium.



Cheers - will give Vivaldi a try, and might also give Firefox another go: it's my desktop browser of choice but I've never got on with the phone version.  I wasn't aware of the privacy issues with Opera, so there's another reason to get rid of it.

As for the desktop, tbh I think it just needs replacing.


----------



## Chz (Jan 20, 2021)

nick said:


> read up on the HDMI - I seem to remember that some sort of input may not have been full on 2.1 (whatever that means) but was slightly "behind the curve".  Think it was more a dobly vision type thing rather than anything deal breaking
> The other thing I remember is that, last summer, they didn't have iPlayer etc. but I think an update has now corrected that
> Also not sure on sound quality as I was going to run it through an AV receiver. I think there are others with the same screen etc but with better speakers or made  wall mounting
> TV buying is really complex.


I cannot imagine who these people are that buy a >£1000 telly and don't run it through at least a sound bar, let alone a proper stereo system.
The one thing it doesn't have that I'd like it to is All4, but I know Channel 4 are hopeless at getting their apps out the door. I prefer using the Chromecast for catch-up telly anyhow.
Sale ends today at Richer Sounds and I still can't decide if I really want to spend £1280 on a telly or not. I mean, I don't have a car habit or an audiophile habit to feed, so surely as a middle-aged man I need *something* frivolous to spend my money on?


----------



## xenon (Jan 20, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm trying to learn about subnet masks. My head hurts.




when you get your head round it go to subnettingquestions.com

I looked after a small network where the IP scheme was all over the place. Helped with tidying it up so there weren’t big gaps between ranges. I think the previous person was just picking random numbers...


----------



## mack (Jan 20, 2021)

Chz said:


> I mean, I don't have a car habit or an audiophile habit to feed, so surely as a middle-aged man I need *something* frivolous to spend my money on?



Hookers?


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 20, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Two month old laptop.  Hard drive failed.  Fuck's sake.
> 
> Oh well, at least I've got Linux Laptop to tide me over whilst I get it fixed...



Right.  It now appears it's not a buggered hard drive but that Windows has seen its arse, so I'm in the middle of reinstalling Windows.  Needless to say, it's been doing this for an hour already and appears to be making little progress, and presumably I'm going to have to go through the same extended fannying about process as I did when I bought it to make Windows work the way I want it to.  

Meanwhile, I've done something stupid with Linux Laptop and now that won't boot.  This is not my day.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 21, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> I've just been reminded of this post, because it's exactly what seems to have happened to this laptop. I'd started to think the hard drive was on the way out since I got the Windows 8 screen of death a few times, but since I replaced Windows with Linux Mint it's run without a hitch, and more quickly than before.  I'm impressed with Mint too: it's much easier to get on with than I thought it would be, and more of the programmes I use will run on Linux than I expected.  I'm not sufficiently sold on it to go changing the new laptop over yet, but nor have my first few days of tinkering convinced me that it's a completely stupid idea...



Nope, I was wrong: the hard drive actually was fucked, and it chose yesterday to die completely.  So did the new laptop: I booted it into Mint this morning using a USB stick and ran the disk checking programme there, and sure enough it threw up a hard drive fault.  Two dead laptops in 24 hours must be some sort of record!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2021)

Just when you really need them to work right?


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Just when you really need them to work right?



I thought it was written into Sod's Law that a computer will go wrong just when you need it most...

I'm still fiddling with dead laptop, since I did have a couple of files - thankfully nothing at all important - that I hadn't backed up before it died, and have run into a silly problem.  I'd like to have a crack at running a data recovery programme from a USB stick, but it's only got two USB ports and they're right next to each other, too close to put both of the sticks I have to hand in at the same time.  Since one of them contains the only way to make the damned thing boot in the first place I'm a bit buggered!


----------



## Nivag (Jan 22, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> I thought it was written into Sod's Law that a computer will go wrong just when you need it most...
> 
> I'm still fiddling with dead laptop, since I did have a couple of files - thankfully nothing at all important - that I hadn't backed up before it died, and have run into a silly problem.  I'd like to have a crack at running a data recovery programme from a USB stick, but it's only got two USB ports and they're right next to each other, too close to put both of the sticks I have to hand in at the same time.  Since one of them contains the only way to make the damned thing boot in the first place I'm a bit buggered!


See if you can remove the plastic casing around the sticks or file them down to fit next to each other.
I've had this problem in the past too.


----------



## xenon (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah. You can get extension cables but that doesn't help you immediately of course. I like the metallic Kingston usb sticks as they're very narrow and neat.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2021)

Nivag said:


> See if you can remove the plastic casing around the sticks or file them down to fit next to each other.
> I've had this problem in the past too.



I did think about trying that, but these are the only two USB sticks I possess at the moment (or, more to the point, that I can find!) and I'm a bit reluctant to risk breaking them.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 22, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> I did think about trying that, but these are the only two USB sticks I possess at the moment (or, more to the point, that I can find!) and I'm a bit reluctant to risk breaking them.


You don't have a USB hub knocking around...?


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> You don't have a USB hub knocking around...?



Unfortunately not.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 24, 2021)

My desktop is being fantastically slow.  Task Manager suggests very high disk usage, but it's not showing high usage for anything I have running.


----------



## Chz (Jan 24, 2021)

Short on RAM and swapping? That or malware.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 24, 2021)

Had a similar thing with MiL’s laptop over Xmas. i3, 8GB ram, and a 1TB hard drive and it was sloooooow. Like 10 mins to login screen slow. Nothing obviously wrong, apart from the disk was always at 100% activity. 

I went through updates, checked the disk performance  - response times were all over the place, in excess of 200ms in some cases. Defragged multiple times. It got quite a bit better but was still pretty awful in use. 
Ended up removing the HDD, putting a smaller SSD in and copying the data over. 

I suspect the HDD was in its way out, haven’t dug deeper yet as I need to keep it “as is” in case there’s anything on there which is needed.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 24, 2021)

Chz said:


> Short on RAM and swapping? That or malware.



I doubt it's malware as I'm fairly well protected and there's no other sign of it, though have gone and put it on to run a scan just in case.  I suspect it's probably just old age and shortage of RAM.  I had been thinking of replacing it but now I've had to buy a new laptop I'm less keen on that, so if it does start to show signs of dying altogether I might actually start making use of the laptop and docking station work have issued me with...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 24, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> I doubt it's malware as I'm fairly well protected and there's no other sign of it, though have gone and put it on to run a scan just in case.  I suspect it's probably just old age and shortage of RAM.  I had been thinking of replacing it but now I've had to buy a new laptop I'm less keen on that, so if it does start to show signs of dying altogether I might actually start making use of the laptop and docking station work have issued me with...



I recently got a older, but still very fast i7 (3770) with 16gb from ebay for £130. Paid £35 for a Samsung Evo SSD on top and it's fantastic. Running Win 10 and a few VMs and a docker and still feels dead quick.

Nice thing about old PC desktops is they really don't hold their value, but even many years on are still faster then most new laptops I could think of affording.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 24, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> I thought it was written into Sod's Law that a computer will go wrong just when you need it most...
> 
> I'm still fiddling with dead laptop, since I did have a couple of files - thankfully nothing at all important - that I hadn't backed up before it died, and have run into a silly problem.  I'd like to have a crack at running a data recovery programme from a USB stick, but it's only got two USB ports and they're right next to each other, too close to put both of the sticks I have to hand in at the same time.  Since one of them contains the only way to make the damned thing boot in the first place I'm a bit buggered!



Not sure if this is any use but I was having problems with ubuntu after an update and ran a boot repair disk usb - didn't need the normal usb boot usb. Really impressed, has worked a few times now.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Not sure if this is any use but I was having problems with ubuntu after an update and ran a boot repair disk usb - didn't need the normal usb boot usb. Really impressed, has worked a few times now.



Thanks - will give that a go, though I suspect it's past it.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 24, 2021)

On mine the on/off light came on for two seconds and went off again, did it quite a few times. Other time I used it the puter was taking ages to boot.


----------



## Chz (Jan 25, 2021)

The fun thing about putting an SSD in is that if you _are _short of RAM and swapping, it goes from completely unusable to a bit slow. I did that with the work laptop several years back and it went from "walk away and come back in 10 minutes" to me being annoyed at a 3 second lag.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 25, 2021)

Chz said:


> The fun thing about putting an SSD in is that if you _are _short of RAM and swapping, it goes from completely unusable to a bit slow. I did that with the work laptop several years back and it went from "walk away and come back in 10 minutes" to me being annoyed at a 3 second lag.


Mind you, it'll cane the lifetime of the SSD if there's a lot of swapping going on.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 25, 2021)

Has anyone had an SSD die on them?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Has anyone had an SSD die on them?



No. I've still got my first 64gb one in my microserver, think it's the third machine it's been in and a good few years old now.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 25, 2021)

I can report that both scans I ran on slow desktop came back clear.  I now think it might well have been an update to a bit of work software I have installed that was slowing it down, since there was an update to that over the weekend - so I saw today - and it was showing slightly high usage yesterday.  In any case, it's back to normal speed now, though that isn't particularly brisk.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 25, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Has anyone had an SSD die on them?


Yes, a mirrored pair - one died completely, the other started making signs of going the same way within a week. The perils of similar use patterns on devices of similar manufacturing dates.


----------



## dervish (Jan 26, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Yes, a mirrored pair - one died completely, the other started making signs of going the same way within a week. The perils of similar use patterns on devices of similar manufacturing dates.


I've always only bought one hard drive at a time for my NAS setup, even though they are in a ZFS pool with parity I can only lose one at a time. I've had two drives die in an array before. Lost about 9TB. 

Which reminds me, I really need to get a cold swap drive.

And actually check on the pool health.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2021)

My Pi Zero arrived today. I know they are small, but seeing it is something else. Especially when I consider I've owned PCs with less power.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2021)

Ok. Slightly random one for cybershot or anyone else who works in tech?

I'm totally chancing my arm and applying for a support assistant role. I'm looking through the spec and they say responsible for IMAC tasks. I assume they are talking about an all in one Apple, but google isn't being much help beyond that.

Also with MDM they don't specify what they use. Is there a common piece of software that used for doing this?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 27, 2021)

Probably "Identity Management and Access Control" - so account/RBAC management - probably AD


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Probably "Identity Management and Access Control" - so account/RBAC management - probably AD



Thanks. That would make sense, as Active Directory is also mentioned. 

Added to my Anki flashcards. So many acronyms.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 27, 2021)

(I had to google it)

I hate job specs which use acronyms specific to that organisation, or at least which aren't very widely used. It's lazy.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2021)

Looking for people who'll do some research before an interview I suppose, or who'll ask intelligent questions during it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> (I had to google it)
> 
> I hate job specs which use acronyms specific to that organisation, or at least which aren't very widely used. It's lazy.



Well I'm blagging it anyway. A Udemy course and a few VMs counts as experience right?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 27, 2021)

"Install, Move, Add, Change" is another possibility, but that tends to be acronymed as MACD (Move, Add, Change, Delete.

For technologies, use the name, sure, but for processes which get called different things by different orgs, spell it out....


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 27, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well I'm blagging it anyway. A Udemy course and a few VMs counts as experience right?


My "career" is mostly a timeline of being able to find things in manuals and then knowing how to find the right stuff using Google.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> My "career" is mostly a timeline of being able to find things in manuals and then knowing how to find the right stuff using Google.



In my very limited experiance of helping other people with computers, I have found it's no so much knowing the stuff, but knowing it's possible and the right questions to ask Google.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 27, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Ok. Slightly random one for cybershot or anyone else who works in tech?
> 
> I'm totally chancing my arm and applying for a support assistant role. I'm looking through the spec and they say responsible for IMAC tasks. I assume they are talking about an all in one Apple, but google isn't being much help beyond that.
> 
> Also with MDM they don't specify what they use. Is there a common piece of software that used for doing this?



I'd assume they mean Apple iMacs yes, but there is no harm in emailing the recruiting manager (if their email address is there for informal questions about the post) to double check that is what they are referring too. It shows initiative and that you have a real interest.

We don't let first line techs anywhere near AD!

MDM means mobile device management (at least in our place) usually. Look at things like MobileIron and Microsoft Intune.

Also its really shitty to advertise a job using acronyms, or to at least not state service name (sn) in the first use of it if they are going to refer to it numerous times. It's basic writing skills!

Obviously not wanting to put you off, but if they can't post a decent job advert, what does it say about their management skills in general, or how busy the place is if job posts are not being peer/HR reviewed. Someone should really have picked up the acronyms. Or maybe I'm just being snobby.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## a_chap (Jan 27, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> (I had to google it)
> 
> I hate job specs which use acronyms specific to that organisation, or at least which aren't very widely used. It's lazy.



I applied for a job of "Workspace product owner" and, after what seemed like a good interview, they asked the inevitable "Do you have any questions?".

My answer was "Yes, lots. But firstly: _what's a Workspace_?"



Spoiler: What happened next?



I got offered the job


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2021)

My best job interview was across the phone for a US company. I'd been recommended to them and he told me what was involved and I said "no sorry, I don't think I'm the best person for this job" to which he said "yes, but we're desperate, and we pay really well".


----------



## mack (Jan 27, 2021)

My best interview was for a charity website - they asked "can you describe what CSS is?"

I replied "Imagine a naked body - css are the clothes that you put on"

The interviewing trio.. 2 women and and a fella looked at me with amazement across their faces.

Laughed all the way home with that one.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 27, 2021)

We have at least 3 things called "Workspace" - last night I had to ask one of my colleagues  which one he was referring to when he said it was a "waste of time and effort". The description hadn't narrowed it down.
And that's not including Work*place*.com, the Facebook-for-business thing.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2021)

cybershot said:


> I'd assume they mean Apple iMacs yes, but there is no harm in emailing the recruiting manager (if their email address is there for informal questions about the post) to double check that is what they are referring too. It shows initiative and that you have a real interest.
> 
> We don't let first line techs anywhere near AD!
> 
> ...



Deadline is probably a bit close for that slightly and I looked up the person on linkedin and they seem to be HR. Beggars can't be choosers at this stage and the general tone of it seemed that the requirements are low. I just want someone to give me a foot in the door. I'm trying to sell I'm ok at working with people and customers, rather then over egging tech skills at the moment I think, but also want to show I know what they are talking about and that I can learn fast. The do seem to mention AD, I guess in a limited capacity. 



> First line IT, Triage, resolving Incidents, requests and support IMAC tasks
> Change Management process administration
> Communication with end customers
> Operational use of the IT Service Desk system
> ...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 27, 2021)

"Identity Management and Access Control" fits that better than iMac support.  

Good luck with the interview!


----------



## Nivag (Jan 27, 2021)

The amount of emailed job alerts I used to get that got Mac, MAC and MAC Cosmetics mixed up was painful lol


----------



## cybershot (Jan 27, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Deadline is probably a bit close for that slightly and I looked up the person on linkedin and they seem to be HR. Beggars can't be choosers at this stage and the general tone of it seemed that the requirements are low. I just want someone to give me a foot in the door. I'm trying to sell I'm ok at working with people and customers, rather then over egging tech skills at the moment I think, but also want to show I know what they are talking about and that I can learn fast. The do seem to mention AD, I guess in a limited capacity.



When I'm recruting 1st and even 2nd line techs, customer service and people skills is always what I am after more so than technical skills. Obviously technical is beneficial, but everything techie wise you can be shown and you 'should' get training.

Only thing that is odd at the moment is obviously everyone working from home, showing people things, shadowing and getting stuck in feels like it's taking twice if not three times longer than normal because it's obviously nearly impossible to just keep someone on a shadow teams/zoom all day, and you're not getting the office banter etc, even for those tht go out and about normally. I can only imagine this is really frustrating for new starters.


----------



## spudulike (Jan 27, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> I don't know if anyone can help but I'm looking for a set of headphones. I have a budget about £100 - £250. Main thing I'm looking for is ones that properly snap onto my head and don't start sliding off. Not bothered about them being wireless or anything like that. Does anyone have any recommendations?



I'm browsing here while listening to my music through a pair of Grado SR80e headphones (£99 from Richer Sounds). These are so good coupled with a Cyrus Soundkey to bypass the rubbish DAC on my tablet, that I no longer plan to upgrade my amp and speakers. I might even trade them in for the SR325e (£259) but I'll need to get a demo after lockdown.

These are open back headphones - incredible soundscape but they leak sound.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2021)

cybershot said:


> When I'm recruting 1st and even 2nd line techs, customer service and people skills is always what I am after more so than technical skills. Obviously technical is beneficial, but everything techie wise you can be shown and you 'should' get training.
> 
> Only thing that is odd at the moment is obviously everyone working from home, showing people things, shadowing and getting stuck in feels like it's taking twice if not three times longer than normal because it's obviously nearly impossible to just keep someone on a shadow teams/zoom all day, and you're not getting the office banter etc, even for those tht go out and about normally. I can only imagine this is really frustrating for new starters.



I'm hoping so. It's the only ad I've seen they say that past experience is desired, but not essential. I wasn't actually going to apply for anything until I'd finished the A+, but that doesn't seem that recognized anyway, so I thought I'd this give it ago. My original plan was to apply for apprenticeships, but they are 15 months long and whilst I can just about pay the mortgage and bills on min wage (I'm lucky), an apprenticeship would mean having to work weekends and I'd rather use some of that time for further cert study, as well as stuff like seeing my partner etc. 



Lazy Llama said:


> "Identity Management and Access Control" fits that better than iMac support.
> 
> Good luck with the interview!



Thanks


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 31, 2021)

Ebay is driving me bonkers. 

Have they altered their format in the last few days? Although I'm on Ebay UK everything is coming up priced in dollars, and there doesn't seem to be any way of changing the currency.

Also, the option to select UK sellers only seems to have vanished.

One of the unforeseen circumstances of Brexit is VAT+Duty+a PO charge of £12.00 on items from the EU, so like many others, I'm only buying from the UK at the moment. (VAT on stamps should be 5%, but is being charged at 20%).

Can anyone help please?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2021)

sure you've signed into the uk site rather than us?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> sure you've signed into the uk site rather than us?


Yep. Logged out, eBay UK Googled and logged into.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2021)

just logged into Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay and working ok for me


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> just logged into Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay and working ok for me



Going through that link, it is now displaying in £. I'll delete my other link and bookmark your one.

Thank you.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm monitor shopping at the moment. I need to build the desk in the office/spare bedroom to fit another one on, but an extra screen is quite appealing. Realistically I'm not going to be playing PC games anytime time soon, which takes any caps of resolution. Probably going to go for a 27" to go with the existing pair of 24" ones. For those who have made the jump from 1080p how have you found QHD vs 4k. Any downsides other then price with 4k on Windows, especially if using it remote desktop to other machines  

I'm quite curious to see what one or both of the 24" is like in portrait mode.


----------



## dervish (Feb 2, 2021)

If you are going to have three then you should definitely have one in portrait mode, it's brilliant for reading webpages and coding.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 2, 2021)

I have a BenQ EW3270U - 32" 4K monitor which is very nice - bought it from Overclockers middle of last year. I run it through an HDMI switch box which can switch between 4 different inputs,
Mostly though I run if off my 2016 MacBook 12" which only supports 4K@30Hz - the monitor supports 4K at 60Hz - personally I don't find that a problem but some people can't work at the lower rate.
The huge swathes of space on 4K are great, and having that on a 32" monitor means that old bloke eyes like mine don't end up squinting too much. I can have VScode open with a reasonable sized terminal window at the bottom and plenty of space to put music players etc

When I unplug the MacBook to leave my desk, it's a difficult to go back to using the small laptop screen.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 2, 2021)

Does anyone have a reliable solution to the start menu stopping working in Windows 10?  As of this morning, I can right-click the start button and that does work as normal, but the start menu itself doesn't and I can't open settings either.  Google throws up about ten million solutions, some of which contradict one another.

This may all be academic, though, as it blue screen of death'd me the other day.  Check disk and Linux's disk-check thingy (when I booted it from a USB stick) didn't show up any issues with the hard drive, but it is elderly so I'm not certain that isn't the root of the problem.  All this means i've spent today on the little laptop work gave me, which is way too small to write on and also doesn't seem to like Teams very much.  Neither do I,  but I still need it to work.

When my old laptop finally gave up the ghost I put the hard drive beyond recovery with a pickaxe my predecessor left behind in the shed.  It was fun.  Today I have been tempted to make more use of it...


----------



## MBV (Feb 6, 2021)

Want to something really simple - overlay a white rectangle over a photo. What I've attempted so far:

1. Phone - Google photos, snapspeed or quick pic cannot do this
2. Computer - Google photos web or 3D paint supplied with windows cannot do this. Neither can Picasa.

Have ended up botching it using Paint. Can anyone a simple photo editor? Cheers


----------



## existentialist (Feb 6, 2021)

dfm said:


> Want to something really simple - overlay a white rectangle over a photo. What I've attempted so far:
> 
> 1. Phone - Google photos, snapspeed or quick pic cannot do this
> 2. Computer - Google photos web or 3D paint supplied with windows cannot do this. Neither can Picasa.
> ...


Gimp. Way overpowered for what you need, but all kinds of useful capabilities, and worth the effort of getting to know. And I've not found a GImp question I couldn't Google an answer to...









						GIMP
					

GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program: The Free and Open Source Image Editor




					www.gimp.org
				




ETA: don't give up too quickly - do a few tutorials first. It's all about the layers _taps nose_


----------



## MBV (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks existentialist


----------



## souljacker (Feb 6, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Does anyone have a reliable solution to the start menu stopping working in Windows 10?  As of this morning, I can right-click the start button and that does work as normal, but the start menu itself doesn't and I can't open settings either.  Google throws up about ten million solutions, some of which contradict one another.
> 
> This may all be academic, though, as it blue screen of death'd me the other day.  Check disk and Linux's disk-check thingy (when I booted it from a USB stick) didn't show up any issues with the hard drive, but it is elderly so I'm not certain that isn't the root of the problem.  All this means i've spent today on the little laptop work gave me, which is way too small to write on and also doesn't seem to like Teams very much.  Neither do I,  but I still need it to work.
> 
> When my old laptop finally gave up the ghost I put the hard drive beyond recovery with a pickaxe my predecessor left behind in the shed.  It was fun.  Today I have been tempted to make more use of it...



That's happened to me before but all I had to do was restart explorer.exe.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 8, 2021)

Oh FFS. I've booked an online exam with CompTIA and it's using some god awful software called OnVUE. Can't get it to detect my internet connection, despite it being solid. Tried turning off firewall, removing loads of software from the PC, but to no avail. Tried using a wifi hotspot on the same PC and it works, but this is forbidden and I wouldn't be super comfy doing it anyway. I don't know if this is some sort of mean test before the exam, but it's driving me up the wall. 

It works on my other PC on wired connection, but I only connect to that via remote desktop (which again you aren't allowed to use) and it's buried behind a sofa next to the router with no screen. Two laptops in the house are on chrome OS and Linux, so they are both out as well.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 9, 2021)

ad blocker? have you got some weird static DNS on the main PC?


----------



## souljacker (Feb 9, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Oh FFS. I've booked an online exam with CompTIA and it's using some god awful software called OnVUE. Can't get it to detect my internet connection, despite it being solid. Tried turning off firewall, removing loads of software from the PC, but to no avail. Tried using a wifi hotspot on the same PC and it works, but this is forbidden and I wouldn't be super comfy doing it anyway. I don't know if this is some sort of mean test before the exam, but it's driving me up the wall.
> 
> It works on my other PC on wired connection, but I only connect to that via remote desktop (which again you aren't allowed to use) and it's buried behind a sofa next to the router with no screen. Two laptops in the house are on chrome OS and Linux, so they are both out as well.



I've used this loads of times and it always been solid. There should be a tech support email or contact number you can ring. While you wait for help, try and uninstall and reinstall?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 9, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> My "career" is mostly a timeline of being able to find things in manuals and then knowing how to find the right stuff using Google.



Absolutely. As my pharmaceutics lecturer used to say, you don't need to know, but you do need to know where to find it in a hurry.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 9, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Does anyone have a reliable solution to the start menu stopping working in Windows 10?  As of this morning, I can right-click the start button and that does work as normal, but the start menu itself doesn't and I can't open settings either.  Google throws up about ten million solutions, some of which contradict one another.
> 
> This may all be academic, though, as it blue screen of death'd me the other day.  Check disk and Linux's disk-check thingy (when I booted it from a USB stick) didn't show up any issues with the hard drive, but it is elderly so I'm not certain that isn't the root of the problem.  All this means i've spent today on the little laptop work gave me, which is way too small to write on and also doesn't seem to like Teams very much.  Neither do I,  but I still need it to work.
> 
> When my old laptop finally gave up the ghost I put the hard drive beyond recovery with a pickaxe my predecessor left behind in the shed.  It was fun.  Today I have been tempted to make more use of it...



That has a ring of 'liquidate with extreme prejudice' about it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks cybershot and souljacker 

I don't have Pi Hole running at the moment and just on standard DNS. Random thought was having Virtual Box on the machine, but I've removed it and it's not showing up in Ipconfig.

I'll have a poke around their site, but the message seemed to say it was very much on me. It's doesn't need installing, but I've redownloaded it a few times. 

Going to dig the other pc out and put my WiFi card in there and hope that works. I've also ordered 50m of Cat6 which is a job I want to do, but wasnt planning on spending a day on it before the exam.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 11, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> That has a ring of 'liquidate with extreme prejudice' about it.



Tbh that laptop had served me very well for a long time - I think it was six years old - so it was more 'good-bye old friend' than 'terminate with extreme prejudice.'  Since then, however, the saga of my IT has moved on, and I've two more dead hard drives awaiting a tap with the pickaxe.

I grumbled last week about desktop giving trouble.  Resetting Windows seemed to help, though it's quite a big job since you then have to reinstall all your software, and then I always have a long session hitting Windows 10 with a big stick until it behaves roughly the way I want it to.  Then the freezing started again and I concluded the hard drive really was on the way out, so that was replacement #1.  I tried to image the system but that function really doesn't work and by then it was crashing so often the chances of making it work were slim, so I resorted to using the activation key, which obviously meant I had to go through a reinstall-software-and-hit-with-big-stick session for the second time!

Then yesterday morning I was at my kitchen table at 4.30am replacing the hard drive in my HP laptop, which - as luck would  have it - died just after the warranty expired.   I'd never replaced a laptop hard drive before and really didn't expect to succeed, but to my surprise it went together easily and worked first time.  I didn't even have any screws left over afterwards!  The dead hard drive took the operating system with it, of course, and since I don't have another activation key I've installed Linux Mint instead.  In some ways I actually find Mint nicer to use than Windows.

The catalyst for replacing the laptop hard drive was my own clumsiness.  I was having dinner on Zoom with family on Tuesday evening, reached over for the pepper, and knocked half a glass of red wine all over my two-month-old Acer.  There are signs of life, but the screen seems to have failed and I very much doubt it'll ever work again. Hopefully now there'll be no more computer issues for a good long time!


----------



## two sheds (Feb 11, 2021)

My ancient Toshiba laptop has had bits falling off for a while but works quite adequately with Mint. Several of the keys don't work so I had to change the password (and use the Onboard keyboard or a usb keyboard in emergencies). 

I've been using a live usb to reinstall when it refuses to boot every couple of weeks but lose everything I've changed in Firefox particularly. I've now finally installed a persistent usb Mint 20.1 using









						How to Create Persistent USB with Ubuntu, Linux Mint
					

Learn how to create persistent USB bootable disk using Ubuntu, Linux Mint or elementary operating system. Detailed step by step guide with mkusb inside.




					www.debugpoint.com
				




which was easier than I expected and (hopefully) seems to work, will find out properly soon


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 11, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Tbh that laptop had served me very well for a long time - I think it was six years old - so it was more 'good-bye old friend' than 'terminate with extreme prejudice.'  Since then, however, the saga of my IT has moved on, and I've two more dead hard drives awaiting a tap with the pickaxe.
> 
> I grumbled last week about desktop giving trouble.  Resetting Windows seemed to help, though it's quite a big job since you then have to reinstall all your software, and then I always have a long session hitting Windows 10 with a big stick until it behaves roughly the way I want it to.  Then the freezing started again and I concluded the hard drive really was on the way out, so that was replacement #1.  I tried to image the system but that function really doesn't work and by then it was crashing so often the chances of making it work were slim, so I resorted to using the activation key, which obviously meant I had to go through a reinstall-software-and-hit-with-big-stick session for the second time!
> 
> ...



Yep, computers of any stripe are bastards, but if you are cut off from the net it's like losing a limb.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 11, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Tbh that laptop had served me very well for a long time - I think it was six years old - so it was more 'good-bye old friend' than 'terminate with extreme prejudice.'  Since then, however, the saga of my IT has moved on, and I've two more dead hard drives awaiting a tap with the pickaxe.
> 
> I grumbled last week about desktop giving trouble.  Resetting Windows seemed to help, though it's quite a big job since you then have to reinstall all your software, and then I always have a long session hitting Windows 10 with a big stick until it behaves roughly the way I want it to.  Then the freezing started again and I concluded the hard drive really was on the way out, so that was replacement #1.  I tried to image the system but that function really doesn't work and by then it was crashing so often the chances of making it work were slim, so I resorted to using the activation key, which obviously meant I had to go through a reinstall-software-and-hit-with-big-stick session for the second time!
> 
> ...



Worth throwing out there that if you do want Windows, the keys can super cheap on ebay. I mean they might not be totally legit, but Windows has no problems talking to MS with them.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 11, 2021)

Big box of cable and other gubbins arrived for me today. My partner has agreed in theory I can drill holes in the house to run it from the router, but I still need to get the SDS drill out, pull up carpets and floor boards and do my best to make the dam stuff blend in. Hopefully should be worth it though.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 11, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Worth throwing out there that if you do want Windows, the keys can super cheap on ebay. I mean they might not be totally legit, but Windows has no problems talking to MS with them.



Cheeky tip, especially with people working from home on VPNs and what not, install Pro or Enterprise, connect to VPN, activate! 



UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Big box of cable and other gubbins arrived for me today. My partner has agreed in theory I can drill holes in the house to run it from the router, but I still need to get the SDS drill out, pull up carpets and floor boards and do my best to make the dam stuff blend in. Hopefully should be worth it though.



Think about where the router is first, if it's in a crap location, move that first to make your job easier. Under the stairs is a great place and allows easy running of cable between rooms and floors. 

If you're worried about it looking shit, get someone in, more to spend though!


----------



## existentialist (Feb 11, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Big box of cable and other gubbins arrived for me today. My partner has agreed in theory I can drill holes in the house to run it from the router, but I still need to get the SDS drill out, pull up carpets and floor boards and do my best to make the dam stuff blend in. Hopefully should be worth it though.


You will get to know the minutiae of your home's construction incredibly well on that project! I would strongly advise you to consider more than one alternative for each cable's route, because sometimes the most obvious one turns out to be a bastard to do in practice. Figure out which walls are of which construction, and consider longer, more circuitous routes (eg run two cables into a downstairs room so one can nip up through the ceiling to the room above). Also, trunking can be painted and wallpapered over, so consider that, particularly for runs with >1 cable. I think there's even triangular trunking for corners.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks. I'm on Virgin, so don't really fancy messing with their coaxial cable. I've already put their HomeHub on modem mode and got a Netgear router. I suppose once I run cable, the router can go anywhere, but it may as well stay downstairs for all the Chromecasts and the like. I've drilled my first hole through the ceiling and will run cable up the wall in a corner and then cover in trunking and paint to match the wall. After that I'm going to remove a floorboard in a bedroom to fish it out, then a hole in the floorboard, run along a bedroom wall, then, then hole into the office where I'm going to set all the PCs up (I've got hardware shoved behind a sofa just connected to the router at the moment). I'd planned to lay two cables just so I've got options later, but we'll see if that plan survives contact with the enemy. 

Even if I lay two cables I'm going to have loads of cable left for future projects. I can probably get some old rack mounted servers in a utility room cupboard, but I'm totally getting ahead of myself there.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 11, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Worth throwing out there that if you do want Windows, the keys can super cheap on ebay. I mean they might not be totally legit, but Windows has no problems talking to MS with them.



Thanks.  I'll think about it, but tbh the last couple of days have reminded me of something I found when I changed operating systems on the now-pickaxed laptop a while ago: I really like Linux Mint.  It's a touch more fiddly than Windows and not as idiot-proof, and there are a few programmes I can't easily run on it that I'd use on a Windows machine.  But on the other hand there are plenty of Linux-friendly substitutes out there and a lot of them are good, and in general I find it easy to get along with.  Someone said on another thread using Linux on your main system would be like going back to Windows 3.1, but for me it's been more like getting Windows 7 back.  It's much less annoying than either 8 or 10, and although it can't do some of what they can, those are invariably things I don't want to do anyway.  I still need my desktop on Windows for compatibility with work software, but for the kind of usage my laptop gets - just media playing, internet and some office work really - Mint is a perfectly adequate substitute.  Well, it will be once I can get Bluetooth working!


----------



## two sheds (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm keeping Windows 7 dual boot on my main puter (mainly ubuntu) for when I need something on Word (normally complicated Track Changes). I don't access the web on it although I probably should just to update it. Always liked Win 7 and don't actually fancy moving to Windows 10 if I can help it, although I assume all the early problems have been sorted.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm keeping Windows 7 dual boot on my main puter (mainly ubuntu) for when I need something on Word (normally complicated Track Changes). I don't access the web on it although I probably should just to update it. Always liked Win 7 and don't actually fancy moving to Windows 10 if I can help it, although I assume all the early problems have been sorted.



Would a VM be worth it here, rather then having to reboot when ever you want to change OS? Obviously depends on your hardware, but I'm doing it the other way round, keeping Windows as my main system, with VMs to tinker with various Linux distros.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm all cabled up. Wasn't totally awful, but still took a bit longer then I hoped. Only real damage I did was fining out that skirting boards aren't always at the same height in different rooms, but hey, you can't see that behind the drawers. There was that horrible sinking feeling when I plugged it in and it didn't work, but turns out I really needed to give my cheap punchdown tool some force. Internet is no faster, but I wasn't expecting that, but sharing files across the network certainly is and most importantly that dam OnVue software works.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 13, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Would a VM be worth it here, rather then having to reboot when ever you want to change OS? Obviously depends on your hardware, but I'm doing it the other way round, keeping Windows as my main system, with VMs to tinker with various Linux distros.


I did try Wine once but it crashed so often (I don't think I ever got it not to crash) that I've not bothered since. 

LibreOffice is good for nearly everything and I do so rarely use Windows now that it wouldn't be worth changing the setup. I'm even reluctant to upgrade to either the latest ubuntu or Windows versions in case it fucks up the dual-boot (set up by a mate several years ago and I think it's above my competence level to do again).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I did try Wine once but it crashed so often (I don't think I ever got it not to crash) that I've not bothered since.
> 
> LibreOffice is good for nearly everything and I do so rarely use Windows now that it wouldn't be worth changing the setup. I'm even reluctant to upgrade to either the latest ubuntu or Windows versions in case it fucks up the dual-boot (set up by a mate several years ago and I think it's above my competence level to do again).



Fair enough if it works, but honestly VMs are super easy. The whole joy of them is you totally break them, wipe or even go back to a save point. You can have Windows in a window on your Linux.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 13, 2021)

That sounds good actually I may try it again. Is that using Wine for example?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> That sounds good actually I may try it again. Is that using Wine for example?



No. Its literally your computer pretending to be another computer and running actual Windows. Have a Google, but I can give more details tomorrow if you want when Im not on my phone.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 13, 2021)

Ta - will have a search


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2021)

two sheds I'm in front of my computer and just snapped some photos to show you what I mean.

Here's Windows 10 running Mint in one window and Ubuntu in the other. You can run them full screen or windowed.



Or even Windows in Windows.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 14, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> two sheds I'm in front of my computer and just snapped some photos to show you what I mean.
> 
> Here's Windows 10 running Mint in one window and Ubuntu in the other. You can run them full screen or windowed.
> 
> ...


Ta for this - I checked for installing VMware (I presume that would do it). Unfortunately to install it and Win7 in there I'd need 15Gb memory and I've only got 13 Gb spare -  I've only got 120 Gb SSD for ubuntu with 240 Gb SSD for Windows since I assumed I'd need the larger one for Windows. 

So I'll carry on with the dual boot for the moment - I only need it once every couple of months really. But ta again, and interesting I'd not realized you could do that.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 14, 2021)

Next question though - is it worth encrypting hard disk? I got an e-mail from DuckDuckGo suggesting it. I've always resisted it because I have some fear that I'd lose the decryption key and I wouldn't be able to read anything at all on it. Unfortunately they don't give instructions for Linux but I'm sure I can find out if it's a good idea. 

I'm not so concerned about the SSDs because I've got my system password on them - but I presume if someone removed my hard drives they could just read them. Not that there's a huge amount of confidential stuff on there (I don't think  ). This seems a risk but again on the other hand if my computer does fail I can take out the hard disks and still read the data -  not sure I could do that if they're encrypted.

Any thoughts people - do you encrypt your hard drives?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 15, 2021)

DuckDuckGo also referred to What Should I Know About Encryption? which does look interesting.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Any thoughts people - do you encrypt your hard drives?



It depends what's on the system and what it's being used for.

Work force us, even though I have very little data on it that would identify anyone, but it's a catch all scenario.

Do I have personal data on my personal laptop. No. So I don't bother encrypting it.

All my personal data is stored on my NAS, which multiple devices connect to via network share,which is in turn backed up to an external drive (when I remember to do it, usually every 2-4 weeks) and also synced to OneDrive. Am I going to encrypt 4TB drives with barely 1GB of personal data on it. Can't be arsed.

Instead for my personal data and personal data only, I have a 1GB  VeraCrypt  container. You create the container, and mount the container like it's a drive (or in linux case a mount point) and then edit your files away as if they are a normal drive. When finished, close the container. The container then gets backed up, encrypted, and I don't have to worry about full drive encryption and if the contrainer data goes kaput, at worst I lose a few days/weeks data (which will be next to nothing) and recover them from the external drive backup.

All I need to remember is the password to mount the container.

You can use VeraCrypt to encrypt the whole disk, if you so wished.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 18, 2021)

Not directly related but I passed the first exam in my A+ today. I know it's looked down on by many, but it's a start. I actually thought I'd blew it halfway through, but ended up getting 94%.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 18, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Not directly related but I passed the first exam in my A+ today. I know it's looked down on by many, but it's a start. I actually thought I'd blew it halfway through, but ended up getting 94%.


Good work; as you say, it's a start and also gets you used to the testing regimes/mechanisms


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 18, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Good work; as you say, it's a start and also gets you used to the testing regimes/mechanisms



Thanks. I was quite looking forward to it as I felt really prepared, but actually found it more stressful then I expected, so definitely some value there.

I've heard it described as inch deep and a mile wide, there's certainly been a hell of a lot of different stuff to cover, even if you don't need to know it much depth. It's also been really good at getting me to think about how to study and finding what works for me. Lots of improvements to be made there, but it's a start.

I've blagged an almost free MS 900 cert test by saying I was affected by Covid (which is mostly true tbf). I'm definitely going to have a find a better way to study for that one. Just reading through the MS learn stuff makes me want to gauge my eyeballs out and suspect I will have to pick up at least a few of theirs.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 18, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. I was quite looking forward to it as I felt really prepared, but actually found it more stressful then I expected, so definitely some value there.
> 
> I've heard it described as inch deep and a mile wide, there's certainly been a hell of a lot of different stuff to cover, even if you don't need to know it much depth. It's also been really good at getting me to think about how to study and finding what works for me. Lots of improvements to be made there, but it's a start.
> 
> I've blagged an almost free MS 900 cert test by saying I was affected by Covid (which is mostly true tbf). I'm definitely going to have a find a better way to study for that one. Just reading through the MS learn stuff makes me want to gauge my eyeballs out and suspect I will have to pick up at least a few of theirs.


I haven't done much MS training/learning recently (MCSE on Windows NT4 - woohaa!), but I did an Azure SysAdmin course with FastIane last year and it was one of the worst courses I've been on. The instructor was reading out the instructor notes verbatim. I know this because I happened to have a copy of those notes. And then Azure fell in a heap on the last day of the course so we couldn't finish the labs.

Some of the self-paced stuff isn't so bad though, especially the ones where they have the transcripts of any of the videos so you don't have to listen to the lovely enthusiastic Americans talking about how awesome everything is.


----------



## muscovyduck (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello everyone! This week my question is that I want to like... download a website? I just tried getleft and had no luck. I don't want to archive the website online, just download a copy of it


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 18, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Hello everyone! This week my question is that I want to like... download a website? I just tried getleft and had no luck. I don't want to archive the website online, just download a copy of it


Unless the website is coded in HTML, I'm not sure it's possible to get an exact copy. The best you'll get is whatever HTML gets parsed by the interpreter... I think.


----------



## muscovyduck (Feb 18, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Unless the website is coded in HTML, I'm not sure it's possible to get an exact copy. The best you'll get is whatever HTML gets parsed by the interpreter... I think.


Yeah it's looking that way. Tried a few different bits of software and it's all sort of saving different bits of it


----------



## muscovyduck (Feb 18, 2021)

So my options seem to be to try one of the permanent online archives and/or screenshot it or like film it or something. I suppose I could try printing it out and scanning that back in?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 18, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> So my options seem to be to try one of the permanent online archives and/or screenshot it or like film it or something. I suppose I could try printing it out and scanning that back in?


Or just save each page as HTML


----------



## MBV (Feb 19, 2021)

Are people using desktop versions of Whatsapp/ Android messages? I can't seem to gel with them which I wonder if it is just a muscle memory thing or actually liking the separation.


----------



## dervish (Feb 20, 2021)

I use the web. versions of whatapp and the telegram apps all the time. Find it very useful to be able to switch to a full keyboard in the middle of a post in telegram for example.


----------



## Winot (Feb 21, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Hello everyone! This week my question is that I want to like... download a website? I just tried getleft and had no luck. I don't want to archive the website online, just download a copy of it



The paid-for version of Acrobat can download a pdf of an entire website.


----------



## Saunders (Feb 21, 2021)

Dunno if anyone can help me with this? I’m a total tech-dunce. My son was nostalgically remembering our first family computer that had a programme that said ‘this is the speed and pitch of Simon’s voice’ where you could set the speed and pitch for Simon and also Igor and another name. This would have been mid 1990s. He can’t find a sample or any reference to it.


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 21, 2021)

How to Download an Entire Website for Offline Reading
					

Learn how you can download entire websites for offline reading, for access even when you don't have Wi-Fi or mobile internet.




					www.makeuseof.com


----------



## MBV (Feb 21, 2021)

Saunders said:


> Dunno if anyone can help me with this? I’m a total tech-dunce. My son was nostalgically remembering our first family computer that had a programme that said ‘this is the speed and pitch of Simon’s voice’ where you could set the speed and pitch for Simon and also Igor and another name. This would have been mid 1990s. He can’t find a sample or any reference to it.



Was it a windows computer and was it a game or music software?


----------



## Saunders (Feb 21, 2021)

dfm said:


> Was it a windows computer and was it a game or music software?


Windows. It was a calendar/ organiser type thing.
And thanks for reply.


----------



## MBV (Feb 21, 2021)

Are Simon and Igor your sons?


----------



## Saunders (Feb 21, 2021)

dfm said:


> Are Simon and Igor your sons?


No


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 21, 2021)

Saunders said:


> Dunno if anyone can help me with this? I’m a total tech-dunce. My son was nostalgically remembering our first family computer that had a programme that said ‘this is the speed and pitch of Simon’s voice’ where you could set the speed and pitch for Simon and also Igor and another name. This would have been mid 1990s. He can’t find a sample or any reference to it.


Windows 3.1 Talking Scheduler:


----------



## Saunders (Feb 21, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Windows 3.1 Talking Scheduler:



That’s it! Thank you so much. Big smile.


----------



## dervish (Feb 23, 2021)

Ventoy is a very quick and simple way to have multiple boot disks on one usb. 

Install it on a USB stick and it will create a partition that will boot from practically any iso you chuck at it. I've got a 500gb ssd in an enclosure that I have Ubuntu, Kali, Two versions of win10 and 7, hirens, killdisk, etc. I used it to install windows in about 15 minutes earlier. Highly recommended.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 23, 2021)

dervish said:


> Ventoy is a very quick and simple way to have multiple boot disks on one usb.


I can also vouch for Ventoy - I use it for the multiple Linux distos I play with plus FreeBSD etc. Similar function to the USB HD cases you used to be able to get which presented ISO files on the HD as a CD-drive. Just without needing any additional hardware.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 23, 2021)

Can you get persistent versions on it? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Can you get persistent versions on it? Sounds interesting.


As far as I know it just handles ISOs, so no write-back capability.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2021)

Slightly indulgent, but added a 27" 1440p screen to my two rather decrepit 24" ones and bolted them to the wall. We were updating the spare room/office and it seemed a good opportunity. OH was not impressed, she'd assumed when I said I was getting a new screen, that I would be getting rid of one of the others. Came upstairs last night to find her with excel spreadsheets open on all three. 

The downside it it's made the the two old screen look, well, pretty ancient. Which they are really. 1440 is such a jump up from 1080. It's definitely renewed my interest in a 4k TV.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 24, 2021)

I miss my 3 screen setup in the office. You don't realise how extra productive you are with multiple monitors until they are gone. Even with a single 27" and spreading things about, it's just not the same, but I don't really have room on my desk for multiple monitors and don't want to drill into the walls. Spose I should look into some monitor arms, but CBA, and better things to spend money on at the moment.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 24, 2021)

I've sort of settled on this for now.


32" 4K at the back left connected to my Macbook, 22" FHD on an arm on the right connected to my work X380 Yoga. Both monitors connected to separate HDMI switches so I can switch to other machines in the room. 
I tried to live with just a single switchable mouse/keyboard but kept typing in the wrong machine :doh:


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> I've sort of settled on this for now.
> View attachment 255918
> 
> 32" 4K at the back left connected to my Macbook, 22" FHD on an arm on the right connected to my work X380 Yoga. Both monitors connected to separate HDMI switches so I can switch to other machines in the room.
> I tried to live with just a single switchable mouse/keyboard but kept typing in the wrong machine :doh:



Clearly I need another screen. I fancied a 32" and they aren't much more then a 27", but thought that might be pushing it a little....


----------



## MBV (Feb 24, 2021)

Just standard laptop screen and old 22" monitor for a second screen here for my work setup. Do like the idea of another screen orientated in portrait for emails/outlook only.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 24, 2021)

dfm said:


> Just standard laptop screen and old 22" monitor for a second screen here for my work setup. Do like the idea of another screen orientated in portrait for emails/outlook only.


Since around 1980 I've wanted an A4 portrait size screen for working on wordprocessing documents. For the last few years I've had screens that can do that but I don't bother because you can show them full size on landscape too


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2021)

I actually meant to enable that in this setup. Quite a few monitor arms let you rotate without any extra faff and I'd planned to have one on the left change when I wanted it. I obviously didn't read the fine print on £12 arms that I got, so it's a total faff to do. I should have sent one back, but was just keen to get on.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 24, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> I've sort of settled on this for now.
> View attachment 255918
> 
> 32" 4K at the back left connected to my Macbook, 22" FHD on an arm on the right connected to my work X380 Yoga. Both monitors connected to separate HDMI switches so I can switch to other machines in the room.
> I tried to live with just a single switchable mouse/keyboard but kept typing in the wrong machine :doh:



See you have a jabra mic/speaker too, love mine


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 24, 2021)

cybershot said:


> See you have a jabra mic/speaker too, love mine


Tend not to use it much, to be honest. 
Either it's a bit iffy or it's my environment but I find it clips a lot and people keep asking me to repeat. 

So I usually drop back to my MS LX-3000 headset (I bought a box of 15 'returned' headsets for £16 - most are fine)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2021)

So yeah I did this.


----------



## nick (Feb 24, 2021)

RE orientation:
Just bought a nice 32" 4k Dell - It's fucking huge and I keep losing my mouse pointer
However, It does come with a nice stand that lets you rotate it to portrait at will, with no faffing


----------



## Chz (Feb 25, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So yeah I did this.
> 
> View attachment 255961


Back in the days before we had remote consoles on everything, I did type "init 5" instead of "init 6". 'Twas a trip out to the DC to power the fucker back on again, because it was locked in a cage the DC staff didn't have access to.

Now I know these days runlevel 5 is "Network + GUI", but back then it was "power off" versus the "reboot" of runlevel 6.


----------



## MBV (Feb 27, 2021)

Working out how I can put my old bulky tower behind the sofa by the router and have a nice micro PC like this on my desk:


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 28, 2021)

dfm said:


> Working out how I can put my old bulky tower behind the sofa by the router and have a nice micro PC like this on my desk:


Don't forget you need airflow if you're not going to overheat, so behind the sofa might not be the best place to put it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 28, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Don't forget you need airflow if you're not going to overheat, so behind the sofa might not be the best place to put it.



It's probably fine, unless it's some kind of monster, but they don't have pick up dust. I've had my little file server tucked away there for years next the router. It recently got a better home, but dear god it had got grim.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 28, 2021)

Daft question, but is there anyway for a monitor to get this sort of damage with out physical impact? At work and connected my laptop to and it doesn't look. I wasn't that long ago I ordered them. Boss will not be happy tomorrow!


----------



## mauvais (Feb 28, 2021)

Presumably it's like that without any input? e.g. in the menus. Ruling out an input issue.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 28, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Presumably it's like that without any input? e.g. in the menus. Ruling out an input issue.



Yes. It's buggered. Someone must have knocked it off and not said anything. Ah well. Time to go looking on Amazon and see what we can get cheaply ASAP.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 28, 2021)

You say you got it recently - try under guarantee?


----------



## Chz (Feb 28, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes. It's buggered. Someone must have knocked it off and not said anything. Ah well. Time to go looking on Amazon and see what we can get cheaply ASAP.


Point 1 - It *is* fixable
Point 2 - With the prices of monitors these days, a new one is likely cheaper if it's the bog-standard 22" 1080p variety. 22" is under £100. Dell's got a 27" for £150.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 28, 2021)

Chz said:


> Point 1 - It *is* fixable
> Point 2 - With the prices of monitors these days, a new one is likely cheaper if it's the bog-standard 22" 1080p variety. 22" is under £100. Dell's got a 27" for £150.



I'd assumed the cost wouldn't make it worth repairing, even if I could. It's a 27" 1080p screen I think cost £140 last year. I've had a look on Amazon and can get a similar one with speakers for £129. 

For a personal screen I don't think I'd get anything this size at below 1440, but for work they are fine, there's a bit of distance between me and the screen everyone loved them compared to what they replaced.


----------



## Chz (Feb 28, 2021)

I've got a 27" 1440 myself and I find it an awkward size. It's clearly a bit big for 1080 work, but at 1440 I need to adjust Windows' size to 125% to see anything. And then older apps play a bit funny with that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 28, 2021)

Chz said:


> I've got a 27" 1440 myself and I find it an awkward size. It's clearly a bit big for 1080 work, but at 1440 I need to adjust Windows' size to 125% to see anything. And then older apps play a bit funny with that.



Maybe your just getting old 

I'm loving the Samsung that I got recently, but admittedly do sit quite close to. Wouldn't work on our desks at work where the screen is further away, especially as some of the staff are a fair bit older.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 1, 2021)

I've been meaning to learn about setting up a VPN and remote desktop so I can access PC's at home whilst I'm out and about, still on the agenda, but been pretty busy.

However discovered Chrome Remote Desktop today and can't believe how easy it is. A few clicks and I've got what seems like a decent RDP session from outside my network. A few clicks and I'm able to use my phone to view the windows desktop. Ok, that's got pretty limited use, but I can definitely install a chrome extension at work for when it's not so busy and want to do some studying. 

I know this is nothing new, but this shit still feels like a marvel to me. I've got a PC with nothing attached it bar power and network cable and I can have my desktop where ever I've got internet. I've been thinking my chromebook is feeling a bit limited, but if it's just dialing it into an i7 with plenty of RAM, that will do nicely.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 3, 2021)

Oh ffs. Did a routine reboot and I keep getting the WIndows System repair. Start up repair doesn't work, nor does doing a system restore, nor does safe mode. I think the quickest way is just to do a fresh install, but what pains me most is I just don't understand why.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 3, 2021)

OK. I'm really confused. Did a clean install. Converted the SSD to GPT from MBR whilst doing so

Spent a while installing bits and bobs, setting up user accounts. It crashed. Not blue screen of death, but a screen saying windows had a problem and was shutting down. Ran a memory test, no issues. WIndows isn't letting me load any of my web browers, like just don't open, or they do and then shut down again. 

Might be pertinent, but first install of Office hung. I'd put that down to trying to do over the network as it worked when I copies the iso the local pc. Tried checking the SSD using Windows tools, but they say it's fine.

It's obviously not well and something is failing but I'm a bit of a loss.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 3, 2021)

Disconnect everything and see if it works? I mean everything too, CD/DVD drives, GPUs (as long as you have onboard obv), any usb etc. Leave in one memory stick and one hdd only.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 3, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Disconnect everything and see if it works? I mean everything too, CD/DVD drives, GPUs (as long as you have onboard obv), any usb etc. Leave in one memory stick and one hdd only.



Thanks. Disconnected the small gpu, dvd, hdd and taken a memory stick out. It's just acting odd. No more crashes. In fact I'm running Prime on it at the moment. No overheating or crashes.

Still can't load a web browser (including edge), but word opens no bother.


----------



## dervish (Mar 3, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Can you get persistent versions on it? Sounds interesting.



Yes, there is a guide on the site.


----------



## Chz (Mar 9, 2021)

Arrrrrrgh. The back of the phone is popping off due to a bulging battery.

I can get it done under warranty, but then I'd be without the phone for 8-10 working days and my VPN key and banking apps are all on there and a right PITA to move to an old phone and then back to the - usually factory wiped - repaired phone.
Or I can pay £60 to someone local to get it done in an afternoon. It would be such an easy choice if I weren't such a cheap bastard!


----------



## NoXion (Mar 9, 2021)

My secondary monitor is a Samsung S24D330H provided by work. It has "touch" buttons instead of physical switches, and just now the touch buttons were activating without my input, flashing up an annoying menu on and off for a few minutes. I gave the monitor a bit of a tap in desperation, and that seems to have stopped the behaviour, but I worry that it might return.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2021)

Goodness failing tech. Put some heavy books on it Chz I'm sure it will be fine... 

After having many many years of zero hassle Windows usage I've had two windows installs fall over in the space of weeks. First one is now back up and running after a second install. But I'm watching it closely. Second one was my little microserver. Which takes twice as long to try and sort as the dam thing takes so long boot. It also forgot some of its bios settings and I'd forgotten what a pain it was to get it boot from a SSD.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 10, 2021)

My Windows box has resorted to blue-screening occasionally - typically, once a week. Twice, it's happened while I was teaching online, which is a complete pain.

I moved to using the Windows machine as my main one so I could use virtual cameras, and getting that set up on the Linux box was being a hassle. But it's probably worth the hassle to try and get it working on that, rather than put up with random failures.

I had hoped Microsoft had finally redeemed itself and come out with an OS which is as stable as Linux. The fact that individual processes running on the machine (Microsoft advice: remove all installed software until the problem stops ) are capable of bringing the whole thing down is something I no longer had to accept in the Unix world over 20 years ago - surely it can't be beyond the wit of man to achieve the same thing in Windows?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2021)

Have you run a memory test existentialist?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 10, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Have you run a memory test existentialist?


Yes, although I'm thinking I might run an extremely intensive one (the one that used to be on Linux boot disks)...

In any event, I now learn that the current Linux version of OBS has virtual camera support baked in, so it might be an opportune time for a switch in any case...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2021)

You see I expect Windows to be stable these days. When it's not I start wondering about other culprits like hardware.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 10, 2021)

Meanwhile, I have to say that OBS has come on a _lot_ in the last year or so. Getting the virtualcam to work was a complete piece of cake. Currently researching options to be able to connect to a dual-monitor Windows machine from the Linux one, then we're hot to trot...


----------



## cybershot (Mar 10, 2021)

Has the OBS GUI come on in the past 12 months? We need multi cam support in our labs and settled for manycam and paying the license costs. OBS despite free just seemed like it was going to be too much of s learning curve for the academics and students and with covid etc I didn’t fancy myself or my techs running from desk to desk every time someone didn’t know how to cut to a different camera, let alone get it running after logging in. 

Pandemic really has opened eyes on how much support can actually be done remote but some of it just can’t.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 10, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Has the OBS GUI come on in the past 12 months? We need multi cam support in our labs and settled for manycam and paying the license costs. OBS despite free just seemed like it was going to be too much of s learning curve for the academics and students and with covid etc I didn’t fancy myself or my techs running from desk to desk every time someone didn’t know how to cut to a different camera, let alone get it running after logging in.
> 
> Pandemic really has opened eyes on how much support can actually be done remote but some of it just can’t.


This might be an over kill, but you can get separate devices to control multiple cameras. Gamers use them all the time. 
This video show some of the apps that can be used instead of a device. Some of which are free.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 10, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Has the OBS GUI come on in the past 12 months? We need multi cam support in our labs and settled for manycam and paying the license costs. OBS despite free just seemed like it was going to be too much of s learning curve for the academics and students and with covid etc I didn’t fancy myself or my techs running from desk to desk every time someone didn’t know how to cut to a different camera, let alone get it running after logging in.
> 
> Pandemic really has opened eyes on how much support can actually be done remote but some of it just can’t.


Well, yes, it's not the most intuitive UI, but I put that down to my inexperience with any kind of video editing software. Likewise the learning curve - I was learning how to mess around with video streams at the same time as learning to use OBS (and learning how to make it work on a Linux box), so it's hard for me to separate out which bits were down to OBS and which were down to me.

Personally, I spend a fair bit of time flicking between scenes (camera on/off, various backgrounds), and once you've got them set up it all ticks along quite nicely. I suppose it'd be good to have a UI which assumes preconfigured scenes, etc., and doesn't display all of the stuff that goes with tweaking/configuring inputs, outputs, etc.

I had a very specific use for it: I wanted it to do window capture, and (obviously) the overlaying stuff, plus chroma keying, so that I could superimpose myself onto a background, and have a Powerpoint (other annoying office software is available) presentation over my right shoulder.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks for feedback guys, and yeah, that ain't going to work in our labs, too complicated for the variety of people in there, it needs to 'just work'


----------



## existentialist (Mar 10, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Thanks for feedback guys, and yeah, that ain't going to work in our labs, too complicated for the variety of people in there, it needs to 'just work'


I have a feeling OBS has some kind of remote Interface. If so, it wouldn't be a massive challenge to knock up some kind of on-screen "control pad" to do things.

Ah, it does.





__





						OBS Remote
					






					www.obsremote.com


----------



## NoXion (Mar 11, 2021)

I've decided to keep myself logged out of Twitter for the foreseeable future. Like what I saw with Facebook, I am beginning to recognise the same addictive dopamine-driven usage patterns, along with the inevitable associated deterioration of my feelings of mental well-being. While it's not as bad as I remember Facebook could be, there's still too much shit going on there that feels like its eroding my sanity.

You know what using Big Tech social media honestly feels like to me? It feels like a much milder version of sniffing coke, but so much worse because unlike the naughty white powder, _you never run out of social media_. You can always refresh and get yourself another hit of that sweet, sweet dopamine. It happens to an extent with Urban, but its relatively close-knit community, with its familiar personalities regularly posting, doesn't make me feel like shit anywhere near as often or as bad as Big Tech social media.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2021)

Not sure what it's like on Facebook or Twitter but with urban there are a lot of people who have interesting / different views - I learn a lot and it's really my main site for keeping up with news.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 11, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I've decided to keep myself logged out of Twitter for the foreseeable future. Like what I saw with Facebook, I am beginning to recognise the same addictive dopamine-driven usage patterns, along with the inevitable associated deterioration of my feelings of mental well-being. While it's not as bad as I remember Facebook could be, there's still too much shit going on there that feels like its eroding my sanity.
> 
> You know what using Big Tech social media honestly feels like to me? It feels like a much milder version of sniffing coke, but so much worse because unlike the naughty white powder, _you never run out of social media_. You can always refresh and get yourself another hit of that sweet, sweet dopamine. It happens to an extent with Urban, but its relatively close-knit community, with its familiar personalities regularly posting, doesn't make me feel like shit anywhere near as often or as bad as Big Tech social media.



It makes me tune out these days. I actually find this place worse as a time sink. I scrambled my password a few days ago when I had some studying, certainly helps me stay focused.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Not sure what it's like on Facebook or Twitter but with urban there are a lot of people who have interesting / different views - I learn a lot and it's really my main site for keeping up with news.



Social media has a wide variety of views, much wider than Urban I would say. I made an effort, when choosing which people on Twitter to follow, to try and keep it diverse. This delayed the same problem I had with Facebook, but ultimately did not solve it. Because the problem with Big Tech social media is not the diversity contained therein, but rather the way that they're designed to pull on various psychological levers in order to keep you coming back.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Not sure what it's like on Facebook or Twitter but with urban there are a lot of people who have interesting / different views - I learn a lot and it's really my main site for keeping up with news.


Urban is one of the few places where when something is presented as fact, you don't need to check. Erroneous posts are soon corrected. (


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 12, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Urban is one of the few places where when something is presented as fact, you don't need to check.



GTF 🤣


----------



## two sheds (Mar 16, 2021)

One of my hard disks (sdc) which held data (I have backups) seems to have disappeared to be replaced by ‘boot’ and ‘rootfs’ (which I don't need - I'd like my data disk back.  

I'm in a tech forum and from what I can see I'm being recommended to do this: 





__





						Setup data disks on Azure VM and Fix broken FSTAB – Luke LogBook
					






					lukelogbook.tech
				




The tech guy has given a fair amount of background information that is way above my tech level. So my question is if I now do: 

sudo fdisk /dev/sdc

then 

sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1

will I get my disk back?  

Ta


----------



## existentialist (Mar 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> One of my hard disks (sdc) which held data (I have backups) seems to have disappeared to be replaced by ‘boot’ and ‘rootfs’ (which I don't need - I'd like my data disk back.
> 
> I'm in a tech forum and from what I can see I'm being recommended to do this:
> 
> ...


mkfs will lose everything on there, to all intents and purposes. If you have the luxury of a current backup, then save your energies, blow the partition away and restore from backup.

Then use the energies you've saved to try and figure out how to stop it happening again!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 16, 2021)

existentialist said:


> mkfs will lose everything on there, to all intents and purposes. If you have the luxury of a current backup, then save your energies, blow the partition away and restore from backup.
> 
> Then use the energies you've saved to try and figure out how to stop it happening again!


ta  there's bugger all on there now. All the data is backed up but I can't do a restore because the disk seems to have disappeared. I'm hoping I can do the mkfs and blow everything away and then copy all the data from my backup disk.

And yes I know what I did wrong and will try not to do it again


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 17, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> GTF 🤣



To be fair if you keep scrolling someone will normally challenge it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 17, 2021)

Close to throwing my HP Microserver out a window yesterday. It's my own fault for making it hard. It's got 4 bays for removable hard drives and a spare sata port for a DVD drive. I had the SSD on that one, but it won't by default boot from there. Windows bugged out and trying to reinstall to there. Its got hardware raid, so I'm making a Raid of 1 drive which it will boot from. But when in Raid mode it doesn't seem to want to boot from USB. I will get there, I must have done this when I got it years ago. What makes me want to throw it out the window is that because it's a server, apparently that means it takes for ever to boot. Not exactly calm inducing when trying to figure it out.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 17, 2021)

I feel your pain, and those servers can be a real pain to boot from USB, I think last time I had to dig out my USB CD Burner and burn a boot CD!  

I'm surprised I even had bank CDs lying around. Probably don't now!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 17, 2021)

It's got the SSD, where the DVD would go if I had one, and because of the bays I can't easily put a SSD where in one of those for the install. I'm sorely tempted to say stuff it and just install windows on to one of the four HDDs, but I had the dam thing working before in this setup. I should have took notes. Breathes.

Anyway. Has anyone got any experaince buying third party laptop batteries? Don't want to spend much as it's such an old laptop, but the Amazon reviews, don't give much to go on. I'm tempted by a Ninjabatt Pro, just because it says it uses Samsung cells and costs a bit more then the standard Ninjabatt one. Not exactly scientific I know.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 17, 2021)

Also had a problem with my Microserver yesterday too. It runs TrueNAS, booting from USB with a ZFS pool across the 4 SATA drives.
The USB got corrupted - fortunately I had a backup of the config.
Downloaded new ISO, put it onto new USB drive, plugged it in. Server hangs at configuring USB controller during POST. 
Unplug, put installer on original USB stick, plug in and it boots. Install from the old USB to the new one, unplug old one and reboot. Boots fine.

Why the controller check was hanging is a mystery but the machine is back working as before, but with a new USB boot device.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 17, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Anyway. Has anyone got any experaince buying third party laptop batteries? Don't want to spend much as it's such an old laptop, but the Amazon reviews, don't give much to go on. I'm tempted by a Ninjabatt Pro, just because it says it uses Samsung cells and costs a bit more then the standard Ninjabatt one. Not exactly scientific I know.



'Should' be fine, just see how hot it gets, if ridiculous hot return under distance selling regs, then just keep an eye on it to ensure no bulging as time goes on.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 17, 2021)

I got a new Toshiba battery for my old Toshiba laptop a while ago because it wasn't holding its charge. The new one doesn't hold its charge either - I think it only charged up partially the first time and remembered that charge level as being 100%.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I got a new Toshiba battery for my old Toshiba laptop a while ago because it wasn't holding its charge. The new one doesn't hold its charge either - I think it only charged up partially the first time and remembered that charge level as being 100%.


I'm sure it's not as easy as that to permanently mess up a battery. And, whatever level it can be charged to, you expect a new one to at least hold its charge. Warranty?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 17, 2021)

Happened a while ago now - I seem to remember doing a web search at the time, you're probably right though.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 17, 2021)

The Sas household has purchased basic smart phones. (Still learning to drive them, had to text Roadkill   to apologise for an inadvertent silent call).

Quick question, does a video call used data? We have data switched off at present.


----------



## Chz (Mar 17, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> The Sas household has purchased basic smart phones. (Still learning to drive them, had to text Roadkill   to apologise for an inadvertent silent call).
> 
> Quick question, does a video call used data? We have data switched off at present.


Depends if you've found some wifi to attach to. If not, then yes you'll need data on.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 17, 2021)

Chz said:


> Depends if you've found some wifi to attach to. If not, then yes you'll need data on.



Yep, they are hooked up to the house wifi.

Giffgaff btw have wifi hotspots, which was something I didn't know until recently.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 19, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Hello everyone! This week my question is that I want to like... download a website? I just tried getleft and had no luck. I don't want to archive the website online, just download a copy of it


Inspired by posts on this thread I've gone for the following option:
Download pages as pdfs using the print to pdf function. Used A3 portrait size
Zoom out and print screen pages that are short and image heavy
OBS Studio to film the image carousels (images are archived elsewhere)
Saved file names as the names of the pages and stored them all together in a folder that's titled the name of the site

Not 100% perfect but as close as I think I can get - and I reckon a lot closer than we thought I'd be able to manage when I was first asking about this


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2021)

Anyone noticed a change in duckduckgo over the last couple of days? First time for ages I search for things and the most suitable sites comes up first, as opposed to previously where Amazon and a couple of other sites came up first, so when you searched (for example, and not that I ever have done) for venereal disease the first results would be "Special offer from Amazon on venereal disease" "Buy venereal disease from ebay" ...


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Anyone noticed a change in duckduckgo over the last couple of days? First time for ages I search for things and the most suitable sites comes up first, as opposed to previously where Amazon and a couple of other sites came up first, so when you searched (for example, and not that I ever have done) for venereal disease the first results would be "Special offer from Amazon on venereal disease" "Buy venereal disease from ebay" ...


Just tested my main problem search- weather for my town. Usually I have to add "UK" at the end but not today


----------



## xenon (Mar 20, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Close to throwing my HP Microserver out a window yesterday. It's my own fault for making it hard. It's got 4 bays for removable hard drives and a spare sata port for a DVD drive. I had the SSD on that one, but it won't by default boot from there. Windows bugged out and trying to reinstall to there. Its got hardware raid, so I'm making a Raid of 1 drive which it will boot from. But when in Raid mode it doesn't seem to want to boot from USB. I will get there, I must have done this when I got it years ago. What makes me want to throw it out the window is that because it's a server, apparently that means it takes for ever to boot. Not exactly calm inducing when trying to figure it out.



Sorry no help, I can't remember how I got it to boot from usb. Whether it was like that by default or I used the HP management thing on the other lan port.

I'm still using ESXI on the usb stick and the disks are in raid 1, all linux vms. So it certainly should work, unless it's a windows fussyness.

It does take a while to boot though yeah. Mine's on 24/7 but occasionally when I've *tripped the electric... 

*1 dodgy toaster. 1 Having a smart meter installed.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Just tested my main problem search- weather for my town. Usually I have to add "UK" at the end but not today


I just checked the search again and first entry was Amazon again :grr: only one though, there used to be several.


----------



## xenon (Mar 20, 2021)

I only just saw that the other day.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2021)

I did contact duckduckgo a while ago about their Shopping tab because I'd much prefer to give any money to them rather than Google but the Google shopping tab is normally much easier to use.

I keep meaning to then enter the site address I'm going to buy from into duckduckgo so they (I presume) get the commission but keep forgetting.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 31, 2021)

A few days ago the local residents association warned us via the email group that "drug dealers" were operating in the area.  "Cars" had been seen "driving around"

Today, at lunchtime I did my "around the block walk".

 a flash BMW went past me and stopped.  Oh, I thought,  is he lost?  but, I didn't react and the car drove off.

at that point, I suddenly realised.  Bugger. And I had my wallet in my pocket


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 1, 2021)

Does anyone know what type of port that is beside the USB 3?


----------



## Nivag (Apr 1, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Does anyone know what type of port that is beside the USB 3?


It's a Mini DisplayPort


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 1, 2021)

Nivag said:


> It's a Mini DisplayPort


Thank you.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 2, 2021)

I think display adapters seem to change more frequently than anything else!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2021)

apart from universally standardized usb sockets apparently


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 2, 2021)

Cries slowly again. I thought I had the time & patience to sort out the micro server. I'm really sure I did what I first did years ago. Unplugged all the drives, other then then SSD which is a DVD sata it shouldn't boot from. Turned off Raid and enabled legacy. Booted from USB and installed Windows. Checked it all worked. Set up the drive as RAID 1 array on it's own (weird I know). Windows sulks. Is there any chance this could have been a change to Win 10? Anyway I don't care anymore. It's only a file server/torrent box. I installed Windows on a partition on a hard drive.

Bloody hell I forgot how sluggish thing feels this way. I can live with it. I only remote in to it to set up torrents and organise my media.

Having sat through two Win 10 installs this morning is there any way to strip down the windows install so all options are checked, but on media that works on different machines, rather then just an image? (more curiosity this one)

Edit: Really weird. I've looked in disk management and the HDD windows has installed to has just got one partition, rather then 3 partitons I expect Win 10 to create?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2021)

Will doubtless be having a bit of a cry with you tomorrow since I have to upgrade bios to gpt and reinstall ubuntu/Windows dual boot tonight. 

Unplugging all the drives except the Windows one sounds a good idea for installing Windows (Win7 I'm trying to avoid Win 10 for as long as I can, I just don't connect to the web). 

Then the Something Else method for installing ubuntu on a new SSD with a data disk and a backup disk. 

We shall see because it's well beyond my skill level ...


----------



## Chz (Apr 2, 2021)

And my geeky friends mocked when I bought an off-the-shelf NAS (Qnap) instead of rolling my own on a Micro Server.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 2, 2021)

Chz said:


> And my geeky friends mocked when I bought an off-the-shelf NAS (Qnap) instead of rolling my own on a Micro Server.



Tbf it's because I'm trying to use it how it's not designed. But still.



two sheds said:


> Will doubtless be having a bit of a cry with you tomorrow since I have to upgrade bios to gpt and reinstall ubuntu/Windows dual boot tonight.
> 
> Unplugging all the drives except the Windows one sounds a good idea for installing Windows (Win7 I'm trying to avoid Win 10 for as long as I can, I just don't connect to the web).
> 
> ...



Perfect chance to just run Win 7/10 in a VM no?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes I did wonder and if it doesn't update properly I may do that. I just had such a bad experience with Wine when I tried it a few years ago that it put me off.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Yes I did wonder and if it doesn't update properly I may do that. I just had such a bad experience with Wine when I tried it a few years ago that it put me off.



This is nothing like wine. It's literally windows running on top of Linux. Everything will work as it doesn't know its not running in Windows.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2021)

But I've been told on another forum that VM isn't Wine which is promising.

Eta I've been told on two forums that VM isn't Wine which is promising  

I've got an SSD waiting for Windows though, not sure what i'd do with it if not Windows


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 3, 2021)

two sheds said:


> But I've been told on another forum that VM isn't Wine which is promising.
> 
> Eta I've been told on two forums that VM isn't Wine which is promising
> 
> I've got an SSD waiting for Windows though, not sure what i'd do with it if not Windows



Use it for the Windows VM file? And a bit of space left over.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Is there ANYTHING good about Microsoft Edge?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is there ANYTHING good about Microsoft Edge?


That it's not Internet Explorer?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is there ANYTHING good about Microsoft Edge?



You can use it download a different browser


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You can use it download a different browser


I try to use Chrome at work, but they keep nudging me to us Edge and now one app I use every day doesn’t work on Chrome, only on Edge, and I am now simmering with resentment


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is there ANYTHING good about Microsoft Edge?


What's wrong with it? It's the default on my work PC, seems to do everything OK.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What's wrong with it? It's the default on my work PC, seems to do everything OK.


It’s shite. Chrome is better. I don’t want to use different browsers simultaneously


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s shite. Chrome is better. I don’t want to use different browsers simultaneously


What does Chrome do better? It used to be a horrible bloated mess.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What does Chrome do better? It used to be a horrible bloated mess.


It looks better, it’s familiar. I’m used to using it.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2021)

It's a bit shit, really. I completely get why people adopt a favoured browser, and are reluctant to use a different one - the browser's just a tool most of us want to be, essentially, invisible to us, and yet vendors have continually tried to use the browser as leverage for their own corporate interests.

That can be got around fairly easily, but an awful lot of "shops" tend to just install what comes with the hardware, and expect their users to just suck it up. There's not really any way around that.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm still using win 7, just not connecting it to the web. I thought I'd better update it a couple of days ago after quite a while and it installed Edge which confused me because I didn't know what it was.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is there ANYTHING good about Microsoft Edge?



That it's essentially Chrome, but NOT Google. You can even install Google Chrome Add Ons.

If youre using any less than version 88, you might want to give it another go! (you'll know you've got the old one if you don't have the washing powder like icon)









						Microsoft Edge is the fastest growing browser and it's not even close
					

It's now the second most-popular browser, having overtaken Firefox in market share.




					www.pcgamer.com
				












						Download Microsoft Edge Web Browser | Microsoft
					

Download Microsoft Edge, the web browser that gives you high performance, customizable features to keep you productive, and unparalleled control over your data and privacy.




					www.microsoft.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

You can’t install any add ons unless you have admin privileges


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You can’t install any add ons unless you have admin privileges


Yeah, this is the big one for us at the University I work at. Edge fundamentally breaks the main way for lecturers to add stuff to their reading lists. It's shite.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You can’t install any add ons unless you have admin privileges



Not true, unless you have Chrome for Enterprise perhaps, or you're using Windows 10 below 20H2 (which ships the new one by default) otherwise you got to manually install the new one)

Although it looks like the new one will start getting shipped via Windows Update to older Windows versions this month, so this Tuesday! New Microsoft Edge to replace Microsoft Edge Legacy with April’s Windows 10 Update Tuesday release

When you first visit the Chrome store you just need to click yes in the banner at the top to allow third party add ons. (just tested with a non admin account)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Not true, unless you have Chrome for Enterprise perhaps, or you're using Windows 10 below 20H2 (which ships the new one by default) otherwise you got to manually install the new one)
> 
> Although it looks like the new one will start getting shipped via Windows Update to older Windows versions this month, so this Tuesday! New Microsoft Edge to replace Microsoft Edge Legacy with April’s Windows 10 Update Tuesday release
> 
> When you first visit the Chrome store you just need to click yes in the banner at the top to allow third party add ons. (just tested with a non admin account)


Maybe on a home computer but not on a work one. We can’t mess with any of our browsers apart from adding favourites


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is there ANYTHING good about Microsoft Edge?


No.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 13, 2021)

Maybe I'm missing someone really obvious, but how can you tag people (and pets) in Google Photos? It used to be super easy in Picassa, but can't see it in the web interface. It does a fair job of working it out itself, but if they aren't tagged in a photo, how can you add it.

Created a new gmail to upload 70GB of family photos to archive various hard drives found when clearing out my Dad's and thought it would be nice to have all the photos we have off our parents.


----------



## dervish (Apr 13, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Maybe I'm missing someone really obvious, but how can you tag people (and pets) in Google Photos? It used to be super easy in Picassa, but can't see it in the web interface. It does a fair job of working it out itself, but if they aren't tagged in a photo, how can you add it.
> 
> Created a new gmail to upload 70GB of family photos to archive various hard drives found when clearing out my Dad's and thought it would be nice to have all the photos we have off our parents.



Go to Explore then the People and Pets tab then look for a picture of the person/pet you are looking for and when you click on it you should get a gallery of them, at the top you can name the gallery and it will group by that name in future.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 13, 2021)

Last 3 times I've turned my PC on its insisted on going into the BIOS. First time I changed the boot priority and it then started up. Last 2 times that's had no effect and I've had to select "default settings" option before it will start up. Any ideas as to what's causing it and how to cure it?

Asus PC running Windows 10.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 14, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Last 3 times I've turned my PC on its insisted on going into the BIOS. First time I changed the boot priority and it then started up. Last 2 times that's had no effect and I've had to select "default settings" option before it will start up. Any ideas as to what's causing it and how to cure it?
> 
> Asus PC running Windows 10.


I had the same problem a couple of times. The first time was after I'd made my own BIOS, with SLIC tables added to convince Windows that I was running a legit version, but after about a year the BIOS got a bit corrupt, and reflashing it cured the problem. Another time was down to the HDD not initialising fast enough, so the BIOS didn't see it in time, and booted into the BIOS instead.
There can be loads of reasons for it, but I'd try a quick install on a separate partition of the same HDD your OS is on, just to rule out the HDD, as it can often be a Windows problem.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Last 3 times I've turned my PC on its insisted on going into the BIOS. First time I changed the boot priority and it then started up. Last 2 times that's had no effect and I've had to select "default settings" option before it will start up. Any ideas as to what's causing it and how to cure it?
> 
> Asus PC running Windows 10.


It sounds as if the battery that keeps the non-volatile RAM that holds the settings has failed. They used to be replaceable, usually with a cr2032 lithium battery, but I don't know if that's still the case.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It sounds as if the battery that keeps the non-volatile RAM that holds the settings has failed. They used to be replaceable, usually with a cr2032 lithium battery, but I don't know if that's still the case.


I did wonder about that but flash chips are so cheap these days I would have thought they didn't use batteries these days.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 14, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I had the same problem a couple of times. The first time was after I'd made my own BIOS, with SLIC tables added to convince Windows that I was running a legit version, but after about a year the BIOS got a bit corrupt, and reflashing it cured the problem. Another time was down to the HDD not initialising fast enough, so the BIOS didn't see it in time, and booted into the BIOS instead.
> There can be loads of reasons for it, but I'd try a quick install on a separate partition of the same HDD your OS is on, just to rule out the HDD, as it can often be a Windows problem.


So it could be down to a shitty update from Windows then?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 14, 2021)

Not being able to find a boot device is the thing that’s caused that behaviour for me in the past.
So slow starting devices or AHCI settings.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> I did wonder about that but flash chips are so cheap these days I would have thought they didn't use batteries these days.


I did wonder if that post was going to make me sound like somebody's grandad. "Perhaps you need to shovel some more coal in?"


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I did wonder if that post was going to make me sound like somebody's grandad. "Perhaps you need to shovel some more coal in?"


I'm probably older than you.

It wouldn't surprise me if some PC's did still use batteries for back up.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 14, 2021)

As far as I understand it, the motherboard battery is only really used for the real-time clock (RTC) now.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 14, 2021)

When I modified a commodore pet back in the 80's I put some extra ram in with battery backup using a cheap rechargeable battery. It only takes a couple of extra components to do it so there's no need to be still faffing about with coin batteries.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh my goodness. I've been offered a contract doing basic IT work. It's through an agency and the day rate isn't much better then min wage, but I was really wondering how I was going to get my foot in the door without applying for apprenticeships. I was pretty concerned about doing that because basically it wouldn't cover the bills, but I didn't know how I'd get the experience to get an entry level position. I signed up for an agency, which made you take various tests and then put you through a weeks training, but second day of the training I had an awful call about my Dad and I've basically given it no more thought and stopped my personal studying since then. They called me today and asked how serious I was, as I have a proper job, but they want to put me through a whole lot of clearances which will cost them a fair bit.  Apparently they liked my initial test scores and the trainer said from what he saw of me he'd have no doubts I'd pass their course. Its kind of scary as it means a fair pay drop from what I'm doing and working more days (I'm doing 2 on 4 off), but I'm still pretty psyched. It's just setting up laptops and desktops and other stuff where I follow a script, but hopefully it's all important first job which means I can apply for something better. If the worst comes to the worst and I hate it, we're coming out of lock down and I can probably get work abseiling people in to mines for double their daily rate anyway.  

Posting here as you folks gave useful info applying for a job I didn't get a while ago.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 30, 2021)

Aren't you going to know Linux if it's IT? And depending on the company they may want you to go vegan.


----------



## cybershot (May 1, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Oh my goodness. I've been offered a contract doing basic IT work. It's through an agency and the day rate isn't much better then min wage, but I was really wondering how I was going to get my foot in the door without applying for apprenticeships. I was pretty concerned about doing that because basically it wouldn't cover the bills, but I didn't know how I'd get the experience to get an entry level position. I signed up for an agency, which made you take various tests and then put you through a weeks training, but second day of the training I had an awful call about my Dad and I've basically given it no more thought and stopped my personal studying since then. They called me today and asked how serious I was, as I have a proper job, but they want to put me through a whole lot of clearances which will cost them a fair bit.  Apparently they liked my initial test scores and the trainer said from what he saw of me he'd have no doubts I'd pass their course. Its kind of scary as it means a fair pay drop from what I'm doing and working more days (I'm doing 2 on 4 off), but I'm still pretty psyched. It's just setting up laptops and desktops and other stuff where I follow a script, but hopefully it's all important first job which means I can apply for something better. If the worst comes to the worst and I hate it, we're coming out of lock down and I can probably get work abseiling people in to mines for double their daily rate anyway.
> 
> Posting here as you folks gave useful info applying for a job I didn't get a while ago.



Sounds great. My only appreciation is it’s an agency. They will be on commission and get a cut of your pay. I’ve heard enough bullshit over the years to know any kind of salesman is a cunt. You just gotta work out how much of a cunt.

but if it’s the foot in the door you want and you think it’s the right choice then follow your gut feeling.

still think you should look at schools/universities for the foot in the door. Especially universities as there is great old fashioned career progression options you just don’t really get anymore as everyone contracts out IT more and more these days. The pay is ok, not as good as other private sector stuff maybe but after being burned out by private sector I’d say uni pace by comparison is slow lane in terms of pressure, stress and workload (at one point I was owed almost 100 hours of toil at my old place) and the pension is pretty good too (although that’s up for debate if you read other threads on here maybe don’t ask me about pension advice lol)


I spent 10 years being a jack of all trades master of none ironically for an agency (actually employed by them) before I got fed up and moved to a uni as a bog standard desktop support techie. Within 4 years I’ve moved up 2 grades and now in some hybrid service owner (config manager) and lower management role. Obviously the 10 years in corp helped as I’d earned loads of skills I didn’t appreciate meant I could do more than desktop techie stuff. Confidence in oneself issue I guess but I’ve flourished at the uni (Although probably just blacklisted myself from career progression after lodging a formal complaint against the projects office and networks teams for being shite but that’s another story but at least shows I’ll stand up for myself and the shit service my building has had for 3 years in getting fobbed off since before I joined and after 12 months of it myself I’d had enough, maybe that corp level of just get it done is still in me, although even at uni pace I think 3 years to fix a network problem is taking the piss)


We’ve just employed a young lad to help out with our student labs across campus (mainly a proactive role visiting buildings and looking for things not working as students don’t fucking tell us when somethings broke) and he’s green as fuck. You remind me a lot of a guy who joined our place 18 months ago. Was previously a driving instructor, very green but fell in love with computers. Basically the young lad has replaced his role after I nicked him for my team for a more high level desktop specialist position with some bespoke kit in a chemical and engineering laboratory. He lasted 3 months for me before I foolishly encouraged him to go for a secondment as a server specialist and he got the job (I still haven’t replaced him 5 months on) so he’s gone from £18k to £23k to £30k in 18 months. I doubt he’ll end up back in my team as he’s doing good work.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 1, 2021)

Thanks cybershot. It gets better. Not only is it though an agency, but they are providing staff to a large client who are working for a government organisation. So someone some where will be paying a fair bit more.

Its totally about getting a foot in the door. Every job ad I see wants several years experience and I've not heard back from any I've applied to. From other places I read I understand its tough to get that first role. Obviously the experience will be good and I suppose I need to see if I'm cut out for this kind of job. Not the work as such, but the environment etc as its going to be so radically different from what I've done. Also to speak to people and gain more understanding about what skills are in most demand and so where I should focus my own study.

I totally like a gig in a university or similar. Obviously I need to earn more money then min wage at some point, but other things will certainly factor in. Hopefully with some experiance under my belt and a few more certs I'll be in a stronger position to apply.

two sheds I believe knowing Linux is helpful for some roles as the world is changing. I think I said I've got in some VMs to play with. Its more a joke on some groups that I've seen which are, shall we say, not the most objective.


----------



## dervish (May 4, 2021)

Well done for the job UnderAnOpenSky, find out about those clearances, if this is a gov job with clearances it sounds like SC clearance or similar, these can be worth their weight in gold as you can transfer them to other jobs that require it, it costs a bomb to get it and they last for five years IRC.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 28, 2021)

I'm actually quite embarrassed* to be asking this. I've renamed the machines on my network (names, not descriptions)  so they are a bit more logical. I was also recreating some of my shared drives as a bit of a tidy up. I'm now getting this error message. I can view the machine on the network, but can't access it's drives.





I'm checking what I think is the obvious when I remote in the machine, by looking at it's security and sharing settings on the drive. To me they seem in order. What am I missing?






"Edit: I'm really embarrassed as I've just spent a week in the classroom for the agency I'm going to be working for and they spent a fair bit of time on this stuff. Admittedly most of the course was checking that you had enough IT knowledge to follow scripts, but still. On the plus side I passed the exam this morning with 93%.


----------



## Chz (May 28, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm actually quite embarrassed* to be asking this. I've renamed the machines on my network (names, not descriptions)  so they are a bit more logical. I was also recreating some of my shared drives as a bit of a tidy up. I'm now getting this error message. I can view the machine on the network, but can't access it's drives.
> 
> View attachment 270623
> 
> ...


What's it say via IP address?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 28, 2021)

Chz said:


> What's it say via IP address?



I can use UNC and Windows explorer to view the drives on the machine. I just can't access them.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 28, 2021)

Can anyone tell me how to request a read receipt in Outlook?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 29, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Can anyone tell me how to request a read receipt in Outlook?


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> View attachment 270700


Thank you.


----------



## cybershot (May 29, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I can use UNC and Windows explorer to view the drives on the machine. I just can't access them.



remove any saved credentials in control panel/users (or google it’s exact location I can’t remember)


----------



## MBV (May 30, 2021)

For some reason it was the only the other day when I noticed the musical note option in the top right corner of Chrome. This allows you to pause any media that is playing in a tab which if like me you can have 15+ tabs open at any given time is quite useful.

Explainer: How to use Google Chrome's media control options | Digital Citizen


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 1, 2021)

I do periodic full backups onto external disks. Tb of stuff, takes hours.

Today whilst looking for something else, I found that my PC has two USB 3 ports.

Attach USB 3 hub to USB 3 disc, the  speed is up about 5X.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2021)

cybershot said:


> remove any saved credentials in control panel/users (or google it’s exact location I can’t remember)



Thanks. After much frustration I found out it was part of SMB in the Windows Features. I don't know if I'm particularly unlucky, but I've had my network drives fall over or not be accessable a fair few times and different things have fixed them each time.

Working in IT do you just start to remember all this after a while or do you have an elaborate set of notes of things that you've found out before after much frustration, but might not use again for ages?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. After much frustration I found out it was part of SMB in the Windows Features. I don't know if I'm particularly unlucky, but I've had my network drives fall over or not be accessable a fair few times and different things have fixed them each time.
> 
> Working in IT do you just start to remember all this after a while or do you have an elaborate set of notes of things that you've found out before after much frustration, but might not use again for ages?


pretty much , in most IT helpdesk settings ive worked in , the same problems seem to crop up time and time again .

Saying that ive been out of desktop support for a couple of years now, although I do have a telephone interview for a nice contract back doing support tomorrow, so better have a long read through this thread


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> pretty much , in most IT helpdesk settings ive worked in , the same problems seem to crop up time and time again .
> 
> Saying that ive been out of desktop support for a couple of years now, although I do have a telephone interview for a nice contract back doing support tomorrow, so better have a long read through this thread



Good luck


----------



## cybershot (Jun 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. After much frustration I found out it was part of SMB in the Windows Features. I don't know if I'm particularly unlucky, but I've had my network drives fall over or not be accessable a fair few times and different things have fixed them each time.
> 
> Working in IT do you just start to remember all this after a while or do you have an elaborate set of notes of things that you've found out before after much frustration, but might not use again for ages?



Notes, good documentation, and google is your friend. Plus in the real world you should have vendor support.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 2, 2021)

What cybershot said. 
And if it’s something which was difficult to find on google I’d write a blog post on it for my own and others future reference.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 3, 2021)

Anyone tried the new Firefox yet? It says it's really 'clean' but I quite like having all the clutter if it means I can click on things I need quickly.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 3, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I did wonder if that post was going to make me sound like somebody's grandad. "Perhaps you need to shovel some more coal in?"



Leave that new fangled coal alone, peat is what you need.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 3, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You can use it download a different browser



Best answer. It is all I've ever used it for.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What's wrong with it? It's the default on my work PC, seems to do everything OK.


But you're probably used to Safari. Anything would look good after using that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 3, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> But you're probably used to Safari. Anything would look good after using that.


What’s wrong with Safari?  Works fine.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 3, 2021)

The browser equivalent of a Fiat Multipla.  It works, but damn it's ugly.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 3, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> The browser equivalent of a Fiat Multipla.  It works, but damn it's ugly.


Not quite sure how you rate the atheistic of a browser. There's a window, it shows the content. I click on stuff and other stuff appears


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What’s wrong with Safari?  Works fine.


Lots
No, it doesn't 

Even fanboys admit it's shite, that it's slow AF to load pages and simply doesn't work with some content.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 3, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Lots
> No, it doesn't
> 
> Even fanboys admit it's shite, that it's slow AF to load pages and simply doesn't work with some content.


I genuinely can’t see how pages could load any faster  You click a link and... there things are.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 3, 2021)

It's about how browsers render, safari's notably slower to render components in complex pages.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 3, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> It's about how browsers render, safari's notably slower to render components in complex pages.


You suggesting that beesonthewhatnow only visits websites showing fluffy bears?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I genuinely can’t see how pages could load any faster  You click a link and... there things are.


None so blind, etc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 3, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> It's about how browsers render, safari's notably slower to render components in complex pages.


How complex can a webpage get?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 3, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How complex can a webpage get?


You haven't accessed a local newspaper's website recently, then?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 3, 2021)

existentialist said:


> You haven't accessed a local newspaper's website recently, then?


No complicated ones apparently


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 3, 2021)

Anything like Facebook, YouTube, or with more than basic interactivity is generally a single page app running in the browser, hundreds if not thousands of elements. It’s a whole thing.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 3, 2021)

The amount of times I’ve witnessed an ‘all new’ cleaner, faster Firefox being talked up. If they didn’t habitually become bloated all the time, they wouldn’t keep needing a refresh.

That said I do like Firefox for all the addons.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 3, 2021)

In my case I think the bloat is largely self inflicted. I've got several kinds of ad blocker installed so if a webiste I really need doesn't load I have to go and turn them all off to work out which one it was  I ought to turn all off except for one and see whether that works on its own.

Cookie deleter's nice though  

Eta I'm hoping that with the new 'clean' look firefox you just have to hover over a bar to have it pop up so you can click things.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 4, 2021)

Similarly I think some of the add ins I have on Firefox are breaking things and need to figure it out, but as I can’t be arsed I just switch to edge to do those small tasks which so far seems to be logging into anything Apple related (Firefox refuses to) and if I drag the little street view map man on firefox it just sits there and never loads the street view.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2021)

Only time I have to do that is on urban for the Facebook SDK(?) posts that just show up as blank. Probably the Facebook Container add-on because they load ok on Chromium.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 4, 2021)

The only thing I use Safari for is logging into Sophos, because it blocks any browser extensions and won't let you log in with them enabled.


----------



## strung out (Jun 4, 2021)

I almost exclusively use Apple devices, except for Windows on my work laptop, and Safari is absolute garbage. I use Chrome for virtually everything, occasionally Firefox.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 4, 2021)

Either you’re all really picky, or I’m not using the internet to its full advantage


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 4, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Can anyone give me a click by click instructions as to how to send someone a track from i-tunes by twitter?  The band aren't on you tube.  Can it be done?


Send it as an E-mail attachment.


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. After much frustration I found out it was part of SMB in the Windows Features. I don't know if I'm particularly unlucky, but I've had my network drives fall over or not be accessable a fair few times and different things have fixed them each time.
> 
> Working in IT do you just start to remember all this after a while or do you have an elaborate set of notes of things that you've found out before after much frustration, but might not use again for ages?



FWIW I dont' work in IT (have tried to) but have been on and off a volunteer network engineer for a small CIC. Learning and using Linux etc.   Writen lots of organised notes, step by step walk throughs and links to relevant tutorials. There's loads of out of date or badly written stuff on the web to be aware of, of course...


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2021)

Browsers, are all shit or annoying in one way or another.

I use Edge and Chroem on Windows. Mainly Edge. 

Safari on iOS.

Actually Safari's fine. I mean it works, the bookmarks thing isn't awful and you have controls for privacy etc, what else do you want.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 4, 2021)

.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 4, 2021)

Chz said:


> The fun thing about putting an SSD in is that if you _are _short of RAM and swapping, it goes from completely unusable to a bit slow. I did that with the work laptop several years back and it went from "walk away and come back in 10 minutes" to me being annoyed at a 3 second lag.


Does that not kill the SSD? I was told that on an SSD every write 'destroys' a bit of the disc until eventually you cannot write to it.


----------



## Chz (Jun 4, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Does that not kill the SSD? I was told that on an SSD every write 'destroys' a bit of the disc until eventually you cannot write to it.


Only if you're swapping _all_ the time. Which you'd notice even with an ssd. A bit of swapping here and there won't hurt it. SSD longevity has been tested to death, and it's generally pretty good outside of pathological edge cases. The cells do have a limited number of writes before they die, but it's in the thousands - you don't lose a cell on every write.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 4, 2021)

xenon said:


> Browsers, are all shit or annoying in one way or another.
> 
> I use Edge and Chroem on Windows. Mainly Edge.
> 
> ...



a Edge user found in the wild

whats it like


----------



## existentialist (Jun 5, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> a Edge user found in the wild
> 
> whats it like


I've used Edge.

I can confirm that it downloads Chrome very nicely.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 5, 2021)

Chz said:


> Only if you're swapping _all_ the time. Which you'd notice even with an ssd. A bit of swapping here and there won't hurt it. SSD longevity has been tested to death, and it's generally pretty good outside of pathological edge cases. The cells do have a limited number of writes before they die, but it's in the thousands - you don't lose a cell on every write.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I've used Edge.
> 
> I can confirm that it downloads Chrome very nicely.


I concur.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 5, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I concur.


TBF, it should - it's basically Chrome wearing a Microsoft polo shirt.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 7, 2021)

The new firefox is very fast. Impressively fast even.


----------



## bimble (Jun 7, 2021)

I just spent one and a half hours trying to print one piece of paper


----------



## two sheds (Jun 7, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> The new firefox is very fast. Impressively fast even.


Has it hidden all the useful apps in the row just below the tab bar? And all the useful tabs and collections of tabs in the row just below that? If so are they easy to find - do you just for example have to hover over them to show them?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Has it hidden all the useful apps in the row just below the tab bar? And all the useful tabs and collections of tabs in the row just below that? If so are they easy to find - do you just for example have to hover over them to show them?



No, it looks and behaves much the same as before. Just seems faster.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2021)

Running Xorg on a Raspberry Pi 3B, with a 240x320 touchscreen display and no keyboard. Like Dr Johnson's dog, it's not that it works well, so much as that it works at all.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 7, 2021)

My not very old Netgear router met an unfortunate accident with a particularly heavy yoga mat. For once I'm regreting not paying for the extended cover from Amazon. After having to reset it 5 times last night watching the Expanse, I decided to bite the bullet. 

Decided this time to seperate stuff and get a seperate WiFi access point and router. Router arrived today. I guess there's no reason they need to be big, but was rather suprised how small it actually is. Sadly the access point isn't here till Wednesday so I can't set it up, unless I want to have no WiFi in the house till then...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> My not very old Netgear router met an unfortunate accident with a particularly heavy yoga mat. For once I'm regreting not paying for the extended cover from Amazon. After having to reset it 5 times last night watching the Expanse, I decided to bite the bullet.
> 
> Decided this time to seperate stuff and get a seperate WiFi access point and router. Router arrived today. I guess there's no reason they need to be big, but was rather suprised how small it actually is. Sadly the access point isn't here till Wednesday so I can't set it up, unless I want to have no WiFi in the house till then...
> 
> View attachment 272306



Pardon my thickness, but isn't the router the bit your ISP supplies?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Pardon my thickness, but isn't the router the bit your ISP supplies?


Only if you want a shit one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Pardon my thickness, but isn't the router the bit your ISP supplies?



Kind of what Saul said, although the the Virgin one wasn't terrible in terms of reliability, just very limited in features.

Having a separate access point means you can position it for better signal around the house (or even use two) which would be useful if my house was bigger.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 7, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Only if you want a shit one.



We are with Virgin, their router.

Just run Ookla.







Hard to see how you could improve on that.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> We are with Virgin, their router.
> 
> Just run Ookla.
> 
> ...


Quite easily


----------



## two sheds (Jun 7, 2021)

Pah you don't impress me. I got these sorts of figures a couple of times last night:


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 7, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Quite easily
> 
> View attachment 272372



Tbf to Sasaferrato though that's not because your using a different router, so it's a slight red herring.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Tbf to Sasaferrato though that's not because your using a different router, so it's a slight red herring.


Exactly, a speed test result is meaningless, as it says nothing about the router or its capabilities.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 7, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Exactly, a speed test result is meaningless, as it says nothing about the router or its capabilities.



I freely admit my ignorance here, but isn't the router just the connecting device between you and the net?

We get the speed we should, well a bit over actually.

I wasn't even aware that you could put in a router that didn't come from the ISP.

How much do you pay for the speed you have Saul Goodman?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Pah you don't impress me. I got these sorts of figures a couple of times last night:
> View attachment 272373



I would be going to satellite if I had those speeds, that is awful.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 7, 2021)

I know - but I think it's computer related. It did vary between that and the line speed which I checked with ISP and was apparently a constant 35 Mbps, must have been browser doing something amongst itself.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> We are with Virgin, their router.
> 
> Just run Ookla.
> 
> ...



Virgin have been known to collude with ookla....

The virgin/BT etc standard routers can be flaky. They drop connections, their DHCP server sometimes stop working, the range of the wifi is usually poor and they often have unpatched security holes that can leave you open to attack. If you buy a 3rd party one, you will usually get more features like built in VPN software, better port forwarding capabilities, tougher firewalls, better wifi range (usually with detachable antennas) and just a general better ability to manage them and keep them updated. It's also yours as opposed to something you are essentially leasing from your ISP (and they have control of). 

If, however, you have no issues with the ISP supplied and have no need for the extra features, then yeah, they are fine and will do the job.


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Only if you want a shit one.



TBF Zen give you a Fritzbox which are half decent.


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I freely admit my ignorance here, but isn't the router just the connecting device between you and the net?
> 
> We get the speed we should, well a bit over actually.
> 
> ...



That is what a router's primary function is, routing traffic between different networks. But they have more or less other features to. Like access point, firewall, VPN server, integrated network switch (the ethernet sockets.) Obviously the more it's doing, the processor specs, chipset and what standards it supports are considerations.

A lot of ISPs give you a fairly puny one and or hobble it with their own firmware.


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2021)

Alright I know, fewer.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I freely admit my ignorance here, but isn't the router just the connecting device between you and the net?
> 
> We get the speed we should, well a bit over actually.
> 
> ...


If it works for you that's fine, but I've yet to find an ISP supplied router that meets my needs, although, admittedly, I am probably much needier than most router users.
Sky (my ISP) supply the worst routers imaginable, and stipulate that you cannot use your own router. They hard code the user name and password into the router so the end user can't discover it, but a bit of packet sniffing with wireshark sorts that.

I think my BB is about €45/month


----------



## souljacker (Jun 7, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> If it works for you that's fine, but I've yet to find an ISP supplied router that meets my needs, although, admittedly, I am probably much needier than most router users.
> Sky (my ISP) supply the worst routers imaginable, and stipulate that you cannot use your own router. They hard code the user name and password into the router so the end user can't discover it, but a bit of packet sniffing with wireshark sorts that.
> 
> I think my BB is about €45/month



Thankfully they aren't allowed to do that in the UK. Although I'm more shocked they aren't encrypting your password. Do they not use PPPoE in Eire?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 7, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Thankfully they aren't allowed to do that in the UK. Although I'm more shocked they aren't encrypting your password. Do they not use PPPoE in Eire?


I'm not surprised they get away with it here. This is Ireland, after all, where nobody ever has to answer to anyone. They do use PPPoE


----------



## souljacker (Jun 7, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> They do use PPPoE


How did you manage to work out the password? It's a challenge based handshake.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 7, 2021)

souljacker said:


> How did you manage to work out the password? It's a challenge based handshake.


There's a how-to here... https://www.skyuser.co.uk/forum/att...sername-password-your-fttc-enabled-router.pdf


----------



## souljacker (Jun 7, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> There's a how-to here... https://www.skyuser.co.uk/forum/att...sername-password-your-fttc-enabled-router.pdf



They send the username and password in the DHCP discovers? Lol. Really secure.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 7, 2021)

souljacker said:


> They send the username and password in the DHCP discovers? Lol. Really secure.


Yep, safe as fuck!


----------



## existentialist (Jun 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> We are with Virgin, their router.
> 
> Just run Ookla.
> 
> ...


It's not just about bandwidth, though. I've been Internetting for about the last 20 years using a Draytek router that cost about £150. I've used the ISP's routers, but they've always expired, or demonstrated some fundamental flaw, so out has come the trusty Draytek again. It even turned out to support VDSL, the protocol that my new fibre connection used, completely seamlessly. And I can do all sorts of things with traffic prioritisation, etc.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> The new firefox is very fast. Impressively fast even.


but the UI is shite.
I've found out how do restore it to "compact", but have yet to fix the contrast issue with the back and forward arrows ...
I've pretty well given up trying to put the tabs back to below the address (and bookmarks) bar where they should be - that still trips me up at least once a day ...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 8, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> The new firefox is very fast. Impressively fast even.


If I open a load of tabs at once, half of them don't load.  I have to refresh the page to get them to load. Not impressed.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 8, 2021)

gentlegreen 
What's compact/not compact? 
Where are the tabs on the new version? That was what I was wondering - from the blurb on the new version they seem to have disappeared latogether. On my version now they're above the address bar/add-ons and tabs, just below the urban thread title


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> gentlegreen
> What's compact/not compact?
> Where are the tabs on the new version? That was what I was wondering - from the blurb on the new version they seem to have disappeared latogether. On my version now they're above the address bar/add-ons and tabs, just below the urban thread title


I'm OK with Urban - I can't spot any differences -  it's Firefox they messed up (again).


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> If I open a load of tabs at once, half of them don't load.  I have to refresh the page to get them to load. Not impressed.


Oh yes, I've seen them stall rather a lot ...


----------



## two sheds (Jun 8, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm OK with Urban - I can't spot any differences -  it's Firefox they messed up (again).
> 
> View attachment 272548


Ah, I was talking about urban on Firefox. I don't think we view in the same way - I don't have the File/Edit/View across the top, Mine is thread title at top, then tabs below that, address bar & apps, tabs and then Urban's Forums/New posts/Members/Help

I'm going to have to update it to see.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Ah, I was talking about urban on Firefox. I don't think we view in the same way - I don't have the File/Edit/View across the top, Mine is thread title at top, then tabs below that, address bar & apps, tabs and then Urban's Forums/New posts/Members/Help
> 
> I'm going to have to update it to see.


Are you running LINUX by any chance ?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 8, 2021)

Might be. Who wants to know??


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Jun 8, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 272557


Ta  That looks pretty similar. I'll give it an update.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 8, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 272557


You don't need the menu bar at the top, as you can access all that via the hamburger menu icon on the right.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> You don't need the menu bar at the top, as you can access all that via the hamburger menu icon on the right.


The whatnow ? 

I may be old and a bit on the spectrum, but I know what I like.
I have file edit view in office apps and just about everything else ...
I physically removed the caps lock key on my keyboard ...

And the main thing is I want my Firefox tabs at the bottom like they used to be - you won't believe how many times I messed up the tabs trying to take that screenshot ...
You can see my dilemma - my tabs tend to match my shortcuts so I keep clicking the wrong thing ..


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 8, 2021)

Hamburger menu icon to the right of the address bar:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2021)

so il come clean, since November ( apart from a few weeks off with back trouble ) Im the bloke who comes round to your house when your BT/EE/Talk Talk/plusnet/vodafone/ sky broadband is slow or broken.

What Ive found is the one major fix for dropping of wifi connections and sometimes slow speeds , is taking the bloody routers off smart channel optimization and setting them to a static channel. 

I also do a bit of telecoms which I try not to get involved with.

I also concur that all their routers are pretty shite.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> so il come clean, since November ( apart from a few weeks off with back trouble ) Im the bloke who comes round to your house when your BT/EE/Talk Talk/plusnet/vodafone/ sky broadband is slow or broken.
> 
> What Ive found is the one major fix for dropping of wifi connections and sometimes slow speeds , is taking the bloody routers off smart channel optimization and setting them to a static channel.
> 
> ...



That's great to know. I've always suspected it and set them manually, but it's nice to have it confirmed.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> so il come clean, since November ( apart from a few weeks off with back trouble ) Im the bloke who comes round to your house when your BT/EE/Talk Talk/plusnet/vodafone/ sky broadband is slow or broken.
> 
> What Ive found is the one major fix for dropping of wifi connections and sometimes slow speeds , is taking the bloody routers off smart channel optimization and setting them to a static channel.
> 
> ...


*checks his DD-WRT wifi box for channel config


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm thinking of switching broadband provider soon, since EE seems to offer half the speed for twice the price that every other company listed on Uswitch claims. Any I should definitely avoid?


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 10, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm thinking of switching broadband provider soon, since EE seems to offer half the speed for twice the price that every other company listed on Uswitch claims. Any I should definitely avoid?


Talktalk


----------



## souljacker (Jun 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> so il come clean, since November ( apart from a few weeks off with back trouble ) Im the bloke who comes round to your house when your BT/EE/Talk Talk/plusnet/vodafone/ sky broadband is slow or broken.
> 
> What Ive found is the one major fix for dropping of wifi connections and sometimes slow speeds , is taking the bloody routers off smart channel optimization and setting them to a static channel.
> 
> ...



That is not what you want to do but if the devices aren't running it properly, then it would make sense to switch it off I suppose. You should check what the channels are like first though using inssider or wifi-analyzer. No point in statically setting it to the busiest channel in the area. 

Another reason to buy a proper router though. Like I said, you should have smart channels (or whatever the router calls it) enabled because you could be manually changing it constantly if you're in a busy area. Remember that the rest of your street or block of flats will probably still have it on so at any point, that channel you have statically set could get very busy.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 10, 2021)

Luckily hardly anyone in my area uses 5ghz so have almost my choice of chaneles and the Netgear router also let me use DFS channels.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's not just about bandwidth, though. I've been Internetting for about the last 20 years using a Draytek router that cost about £150. I've used the ISP's routers, but they've always expired, or demonstrated some fundamental flaw, so out has come the trusty Draytek again. I*t even turned out to support VDSL, the protocol that my new fibre connection used, completely seamlessly. And I can do all sorts of things with traffic prioritisation, etc.*



As I haven't a clue what that is, I dare say it doesn't affect me. 

We run a PC, two tablets and a Chromebook, but not all at the same time.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 10, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> As I haven't a clue what that is, I dare say it doesn't affect me.
> 
> We run a PC, two tablets and a Chromebook, but not all at the same time.


You probably didn't need to have a clue, as your ISP will almost certainly have sent you a preconfigured router if you switched over to fibre.

But it's worth remembering that you're talking to someone who's spent about 20 hours turning a Raspberry Pi and touchscreen into a glorified light switch...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> You probably didn't need to have a clue, as your ISP will almost certainly have sent you a preconfigured router if you switched over to fibre.
> 
> But it's worth remembering that you're talking to someone who's spent about 20 hours turning a Raspberry Pi and touchscreen into a glorified light switch...



I have a friend who uses a Raspberry Pi to make his telescope track stars.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm thinking of switching broadband provider soon, since EE seems to offer half the speed for twice the price that every other company listed on Uswitch claims. Any I should definitely avoid?


Talk talk , worst customer service even for engineers , bloody nightmare that lot, however ( and I’m not on commission) EE have the best customer service


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Talk talk , worst customer service even for engineers , bloody nightmare that lot, however ( and I’m not on commission) EE have the best service





souljacker said:


> That is not what you want to do but if the devices aren't running it properly, then it would make sense to switch it off I suppose. You should check what the channels are like first though using inssider or wifi-analyzer. No point in statically setting it to the busiest channel in the area.
> 
> Another reason to buy a proper router though. Like I said, you should have smart channels (or whatever the router calls it) enabled because you could be manually changing it constantly if you're in a busy area. Remember that the rest of your street or block of flats will probably still have it on so at any point, that channel you have statically set could get very busy.


I check the channels first before setting them statically , should have said that in the post I suppose


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2021)

souljacker said:


> That is not what you want to do but if the devices aren't running it properly, then it would make sense to switch it off I suppose. You should check what the channels are like first though using inssider or wifi-analyzer. No point in statically setting it to the busiest channel in the area.
> 
> Another reason to buy a proper router though. Like I said, you should have smart channels (or whatever the router calls it) enabled because you could be manually changing it constantly if you're in a busy area. Remember that the rest of your street or block of flats will probably still have it on so at any point, that channel you have statically set could get very busy.


No !because when the smart bit changes the channels the WiFi drops and this is what most people call me out about


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> EE have the best customer service


My only experience with dealing with EE broadband customer service is trying to convince them that their routers were using an unmanaged, occasionally offline server to set their clocks. So whenever it went down, the router reset to midnight, and any time-based blocks got all screwed up. Took 3 years of multiple people pointing out the problem before they fixed it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> My only experience with dealing with EE broadband customer service is trying to convince them that their routers were using an unmanaged, occasionally offline server to set their clocks. So whenever it went down, the router reset to midnight, and any time-based blocks got all screwed up. Took 3 years of multiple people pointing out the problem before they fixed it.


Shame I didn’t come out and see you.


----------



## dervish (Jun 10, 2021)

So, I've been pretty busy over lockdown, one of my main projects has been to donate some laptops to charity.

Sounds easy, I had about 250 laptops in various store cupboards which all needed to be

securely wiped with a certificate
ubuntu installed
script run to prep for the charity (installs vscode, pip, python, etc etc)
update the thing
update the bios as some were really out of date.
Here is my second load, I did about 100 in the first, I think this is about the same.



I've got three ubuntu install sticks, three script sticks and two "murder-death-kill usb hard drive killer sticks" which I love as if you boot from it it will immediately and without confirmation destroy every fixed disk you have in the system.
It's been a proper conveyor belt



I reckon that there are about another 100 or so laptops in peoples desks that I'll be able to get when people come back to the office.

ETA: The charity I'm working with is digilocal they are great and spend a lot of time and effort not only getting disadvantaged children laptop but do daily training sessions with them. If you are in the Bristol area and have a old working laptop get in touch.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2021)

Oh and another bitch about the routers , BT’s super hub 2 has taken away the ability to split the bandwidth , which I find is an incredibly backwards step to take


----------



## NoXion (Jun 10, 2021)

So I today I tried to download Plutonia 2 from the Doomworld archive, and only then is when I  discover that Firefox no longer supports FTP.

Huh. SSL still works, but it's a bit funny that I've only just discovered this.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> No !because when the smart bit changes the channels the WiFi drops and this is what most people call me out about



Which it really shouldn't do. A router that is working properly should wait until devices are ready before changing channels and should beacon that it's about to change, giving the client time to prepare.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Which it really shouldn't do. A router that is working properly should wait until devices are ready before changing channels and should beacon that it's about to change, giving the client time to prepare.


Never ever happens in the real world mate, I've been to nearly a thousand homes since November ( 10 jobs a day five days a week times whatever )and 70 percent of the time its due to channel swapping, I never get called back ,see what happens is the smart bit , sends everyone from one channel to the next and overloads it, thus is the problem and if what you say is true surely the smart bit would be smart enough to move channels around dynamically, it wont cos it's shit.

Without trying to be rude , how many premises have you been to in the last 6 months and sorted their shit out  ?

eta souljacker got no beef with ya, just trying to show up what crap technology bt or the others are trying to flog


----------



## souljacker (Jun 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Never ever happens in the real world mate, I've been to nearly a thousand homes since November ( 10 jobs a day five days a week times whatever )and 70 percent of the time its due to channel swapping, I never get called back ,see what happens is the smart bit , sends everyone from one channel to the next and overloads it, thus is the problem and if what you say is true surely the smart bit would be smart enough to move channels around dynamically, it wont cos it's shit.
> 
> Without trying to be rude , how many premises have you been to in the last 6 months and sorted their shit out  ?
> 
> eta souljacker got no beef with ya, just trying to show up what crap technology bt or the others are trying to flog



We are agreeing mate. Default ISP based routers are shit. The best thing you can do to make home broadband better is get a new router (and leave on automatic channel selection).


----------



## Chz (Jun 11, 2021)

dervish said:


> So, I've been pretty busy over lockdown, one of my main projects has been to donate some laptops to charity.
> 
> Sounds easy, I had about 250 laptops in various store cupboards which all needed to be
> 
> ...


At least that lot are all Latitudes. I can't even imagine the faff of that without docking stations.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm feeling a bit of a muppet at the moment. I'd planned to buy a TP Link Router as well as TP Link access point, but they were out of stock on Amazon and throwing caution to the wind got a MikroTik hEX S. I knew it wasn't that consumer friendly, but figured it couldn't be that hard to at least get net access and I could grow into the rest as I learnt more. I can't even get the dam thing to connect to the HomeHub. In it's default address acquisition I can't even ping the homehub from it's terminal. I've tried putting some manual settings in and now I can ping it, but beyond that I can't get internet. I'm aware some of these settings are probably wrong.  So I guess I'm certainly learning. Just not what I'd planned to do on a sunny friday night.



​
Edit. Fuck it. I'm going to plug the flaky Netgear one back in and open a beer.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 11, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm feeling a bit of a muppet at the moment. I'd planned to buy a TP Link Router as well as TP Link access point, but they were out of stock on Amazon and throwing caution to the wind got a MikroTik hEX S. I knew it wasn't that consumer friendly, but figured it couldn't be that hard to at least get net access and I could grow into the rest as I learnt more. I can't even get the dam thing to connect to the HomeHub. In it's default address acquisition I can't even ping the homehub from it's terminal. I've tried putting some manual settings in and now I can ping it, but beyond that I can't get internet. I'm aware some of these settings are probably wrong.  So I guess I'm certainly learning. Just not what I'd planned to do on a sunny friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IP is same as the gateway for starters. Is that subnet mask correct? 192.168 networks are generally /24 (sometimes /16) but never /8. 

What are you trying to do with it? Create a new network hanging off the homehub? If so, the homehub won't have a route to your 192.168.88.0 network so will need one added. I also wouldn't expect the homehub to use 192.168.100.0/24 as its LAN side network so you might want to check that (I could be wrong though. Most home routers use 192.168.1.0/24 but this is BT we are talking about).

Also, it's a router so should really be connecting to your WAN and providing LAN. It can do PPPoE so can take the place of your homehub rather than be an addition to it.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 11, 2021)

Also just noticed you have the 88 subnet set to NAT. Your homehub will be doing NAT as well. Double NAT is never a good idea.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 11, 2021)

souljacker said:


> IP is same as the gateway for starters. Is that subnet mask correct? 192.168 networks are generally /24 (sometimes /16) but never /8.
> 
> What are you trying to do with it? Create a new network hanging off the homehub? If so, the homehub won't have a route to your 192.168.88.0 network so will need one added. I also wouldn't expect the homehub to use 192.168.100.0/24 as its LAN side network so you might want to check that (I could be wrong though. Most home routers use 192.168.1.0/24 but this is BT we are talking about).
> 
> Also, it's a router so should really be connecting to your WAN and providing LAN. It can do PPPoE so can take the place of your homehub rather than be an addition to it.


/8 is fine.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 11, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> /8 is fine.



Not if the homehub is using /24. Also not RFC1918 compliant.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 11, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Not if the homehub is using /24. Also not RFC1918 compliant.



You seem quite well informed but RFC1918 is just old and they can both use /8 no? How would it make a difference unless they had loads of subnets they required?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 11, 2021)

Hope I’m not confusing things by digressing, but anyone help? 

I’ve got a wifi antenna that needs realtek 8812 drivers. The antenna worked fine on my previous setup, the puter (Mint) automatically recognized the router and connected to it, but I’ve since replaced the DVD player with an SSD and added another hard disk. 

I’ve installed the drivers fine - well nearly fine, I’m not the most adept at all this - and checked the status using _sudo dkms status _(dkms apparently lets you upgrade kernel modules) and it returns 

8812au, 4.2.2, 5.4.0-58-generic, x86_64: built

However Network Settings shows only an (unused) Wired connection, no wi-fi, and the router doesn’t connect. Any thoughts as to what I need to do or what information you’d need? The instructions early on say “After loading the module, a wireless network interface named *Realtek 802.11n WLAN Adapter* should be available” but I can’t see it and I’m not sure where it should be.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 11, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> You seem quite well informed but RFC1918 is just old and they can both use /8 no? How would it make a difference unless they had loads of subnets they required?


I just can't see the homehub ever using a /8 on its LAN. RFC 1918 is quite old but some RFCs haven't changed because they got it right first time.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2021)

bt are all 192.168.1.254

sky , virgin and talk talk are 192.168.0.1

il check the others when I’m back from the pub 

or tomorrow


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm thinking about paying for giffgaff for my ex son in law.

If I get him the basic goody bag, £6.00, but no credit, would it just refuse to connect to premium numbers?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2021)

souljacker said:


> IP is same as the gateway for starters. Is that subnet mask correct? 192.168 networks are generally /24 (sometimes /16) but never /8.
> 
> What are you trying to do with it? Create a new network hanging off the homehub? If so, the homehub won't have a route to your 192.168.88.0 network so will need one added. I also wouldn't expect the homehub to use 192.168.100.0/24 as its LAN side network so you might want to check that (I could be wrong though. Most home routers use 192.168.1.0/24 but this is BT we are talking about).
> 
> Also, it's a router so should really be connecting to your WAN and providing LAN. It can do PPPoE so can take the place of your homehub rather than be an addition to it.



Thank you. Yes I'm trying to create a network from Hex. Once it's working I'll attach the WAP. The Homehub starts as 192.168.1.1, but when you put it in modem mode changes to 192.168.100.1. The default of the Hex is 192.168.88.1. I did change it along with other settings, but I've reset it so I can try and test one thing at a time.

I must confess I'm not where I want to be with subnets. I started reading about them, but thought I needed to learn more about other stuff first, but now I wish I had.

I thought the default gateway must be the Home Hub, again could be wrong.



souljacker said:


> Also just noticed you have the 88 subnet set to NAT. Your homehub will be doing NAT as well. Double NAT is never a good idea.



I assumed when I put it in modem mode then it let the router handle it. With the netgear I didn't have any issues, but also accept i may be wrong.


Thank you also B.I.G & ruffneck23 

Edit: Of course the frustrating thing about working on this, is that when I start I take down internet for house...


----------



## cybershot (Jun 12, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thank you. Yes I'm trying to create a network from Hex. Once it's working I'll attach the WAP. The Homehub starts as 192.168.1.1, but when you put it in modem mode changes to 192.168.100.1. The default of the Hex is 192.168.88.1. I did change it along with other settings, but I've reset it so I can try and test one thing at a time.
> 
> I must confess I'm not where I want to be with subnets. I started reading about them, but thought I needed to learn more about other stuff first, but now I wish I had.
> 
> ...


What type of broadband are you? If standard through the phone socket fuck off the home hub (well at least the latest ones aren’t as I found out when I moved into new property) are really not designed to be used in modem mode (in fact it’s not even an option) and you end up with a horrible as already mentioned double NAT situation.

get a old modem. You’ll have to find one on eBay as they don’t sell them to consumers and as the providers don’t issue them anymore either it’s all a bit shit. I’ll edit the post shortly and dig out the one I purchased.

ETA: this. BT Openreach Huawei EchoLife HG612 3B FTTC VDSL Fibre Modem - Same Day Dispatch   | eBay

I then hooked my ASUS router to that and it just works (you have to unlock/flash it unfortunately to get the full upload speeds if that bothers you, as otherwise it’s about 2mbps slower upload for some reason I can’t remember the exact setting but have it all bookmarked if I ever have to do it again) and then my managed switch is just hooked to the ASUS. Jobs a good un and haven’t had to ticker or touch anything for months since.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2021)

cybershot said:


> What type of broadband are you? If standard through the phone socket fuck off the home hub (well at least the latest ones aren’t as I found out when I moved into new property) are really not designed to be used in modem mode (in fact it’s not even an option) and you end up with a horrible as already mentioned double NAT situation.
> 
> get a old modem. You’ll have to find one on eBay as they don’t sell them to consumers and as the providers don’t issue them anymore either it’s all a bit shit. I’ll edit the post shortly and dig out the one I purchased.
> 
> ...



It's Virgin fiber, my understanding was I had to use their hardware, even if just to stick it in modem mode.

It's how I had set up on the Netgear router, before it had a heavy yoga mat dropped on it and went all flakey.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 12, 2021)

Anyway to reply to your original post. In the internet settings the IP needs to be different to the gateway. A /8 is fine as that’s just the network of the WAN socket talking to the home hub. It’s just 2 devices

Local network is fine. You may still end up with a double NAT situation. I guess you have an older home hub that allows modem mode. Just double check the settings.

mid still fuck off the home hub and get a dedicated modem and put the hex in ppoe mode.

ETA: ok ignore above you’re on virgin.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 12, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's Virgin fiber, my understanding was I had to use their hardware, even if just to stick it in modem mode.
> 
> It's how I had set up on the Netgear router, before it had a heavy yoga mat dropped on it and went all flakey.


I think and it’s been years. Just put your internet section to automatic and will sort itself out.

this post relates to draytek but pretty much the same jist. How to Put your Virgin Media Superhub into 'modem' mode to connect your own router


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2021)

cybershot said:


> I think and it’s been years. Just put your internet section to automatic and will sort itself out.
> 
> this post relates to draytek but pretty much the same jist. How to Put your Virgin Media Superhub into 'modem' mode to connect your own router



I've done the automatic thing (on the hex s) and couldn't ping the home hub. The home hub was already in modem mode from the Netgear. 

Anyway, I do appreciate your help, but it will a good few days till I can have another stab at it.

I'm sure I'm missing something really obvious. I know router OS isn't supposed to really user friendly, but I'm not trying to do anything that hard.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 12, 2021)

You won’t be able to ping the home hub because your home network is on a different subnet.

If you set your local lan to use the same network. Give that the ip of 100.5 for example and keep your dhcp to start at 10 then you should be able too ping the home hub.

the only way to ping your home hub is to be on the same private lan as it. Or to configure the routing manually to say 100.x network go via this gateway.

its been years since I used my own router on virgin but that would be my logical explanation. There must be guides out there, maybe not for the hex specifically but they will all be the same more or less.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 12, 2021)

<coff> post #618 still needs an answer.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm thinking about paying for giffgaff for my ex son in law.
> 
> If I get him the basic goody bag, £6.00, but no credit, would it just refuse to connect to premium numbers?



As in there's no credit on the account? I belive thats how it works.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 12, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> As in there's no credit on the account? I belive thats how it works.


Thank you.

I'm not willing to take responsibility for an open ended bill.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 12, 2021)

They've just updated their goody bags - probably on the site. As far as I know you hit zero credit you can't phone until you put more credit in. Don't quote me  though as I'm not willing to take responsibility for an open ended bill either.

Doesn't it say on the website, they may have webchat or email them or summat?


----------



## NoXion (Jun 23, 2021)

So for the longest time I've been having this weird little issue with my Logitech G502 mouse; when I set the mouse wheel to spin freely, allowing much faster scrolling through webpages, I sometimes get this problem where it doesn't scroll as fast as it should, and the computer produces a number of beeping sounds. I'm given to understand that this is basically because of the way the USB controller processes signals from interface devices, it basically gets "clogged up" as too many signals are sent in rapid succession, such as in a rapidly spinning mouse wheel. 

I've recently been wondering however, if perhaps using an adapter to connect my mouse to the one PS/2 socket on my motherboard, would be a good way of alleviating this problem? PS/2 inputs work differently enough that it might produce worthwhile results. As an added bonus for me as a gamer, PS/2 still bears a slight latency advantage against USB, even after all these years of USB dominating as the standard.

Having looked into this through a few Googling sessions, the prospects are looking inconclusive grim. It seems that support for PS/2 is on the wane in the consumer mouse market, and the fact that my current mouse did not originally ship with PS/2 adapter is apparently a bad sign, since it is claimed that Logitech include an adapter if that capability is present. I knew that I would lose the DPI control, but I've just done a bit more Googling and found out that I will also lose the usage of any mouse buttons beyond Number 3. Since I use 5 mouse buttons to play Doom Eternal, that kind of sticks a pitchfork in the idea for me.

Shame really, could have been a good excuse to make use of that PS/2 port...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 24, 2021)

NoXion said:


> So for the longest time I've been having this weird little issue with my Logitech G502 mouse; when I set the mouse wheel to spin freely, allowing much faster scrolling through webpages, I sometimes get this problem where it doesn't scroll as fast as it should, and the computer produces a number of beeping sounds. I'm given to understand that this is basically because of the way the USB controller processes signals from interface devices, it basically gets "clogged up" as too many signals are sent in rapid succession, such as in a rapidly spinning mouse wheel.
> 
> I've recently been wondering however, if perhaps using an adapter to connect my mouse to the one PS/2 socket on my motherboard, would be a good way of alleviating this problem? PS/2 inputs work differently enough that it might produce worthwhile results. As an added bonus for me as a gamer, PS/2 still bears a slight latency advantage against USB, even after all these years of USB dominating as the standard.
> 
> ...



I replaced a keyboard at work recently to find it used PS2. I used it as a history lesson for the kids to show what was about before USB was standard.

One of them said "You could plug it into an old playstation?"


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 24, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I replaced a keyboard at work recently to find it used PS2. I used it as a history lesson for the kids to show what was about before USB was standard.
> 
> One of them said "You could plug it into an old playstation?"


So the real history lesson would have been why it was called a PS/2 connector.
Then you could get into the joys of the Micro Channel architecture and "Microsoft OS/2".

I remember IBM demoing their new PS/2 systems to us when I was doing summer work during university. (Tech carbon dating......)


----------



## NoXion (Jun 24, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I replaced a keyboard at work recently to find it used PS2. I used it as a history lesson for the kids to show what was about before USB was standard.
> 
> One of them said "You could plug it into an old playstation?"



When I first started using PCs, I was using PS/2 mice and keyboards. But I only recently discovered that it was short for "Personal System/2".


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

Ah all this talk makes me miss the ball mice and cleaning the insides with a cotton bud and some kind of cleaning fluid (isopropanol ?).

Not.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 24, 2021)

NoXion said:


> When I first started using PCs, I was using PS/2 mice and keyboards. But I only recently discovered that it was short for "Personal System/2".


My first PC was bought in 1989.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> My first PC was bought in 1989.


I was selling PC's in Dixons ( my first job , i think ) in 1987 , they were about £1300 but did include monitor  kb/m and printer. An absloute rip off as was the Dixons way.

My first computer was a BBC Micro B in 1982/3 although at school we used IBM green screen monsters and one solitary 16k zx spectrum. I blagged it so I was the person who held the key to the computer room and thus used to be able to go in every evening and play games under the pretence I was using it to learn.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 24, 2021)

Learn something everyday. And I thought I learned all I didn't want to know about ports doing the first part of my A+ recently. I must say I really really don't miss cleaning the balls on mice. 

I'm slightly ashamed to say I gave up on the Mikrotik router and sent it back to Amazon. Luckily the TP Link one I intended to buy was back in stock. I'm really hoping I look back at this in a year and laugh at myself.

Still The TP Link went in today and just worked with the Virgin HomeHub in modem mode. The separate access point was nice to set up. Still got more features then I probably need. You can set up a shed loads of SSIDs if you could be bothered. I resisted calling the guest network free candy. I've limited the bandwidth to it and it's separate to the rest of my network, I'll be curious to see if anyone actually uses it.

Random question. I've got 3 PCs in the office, cabled in to a switch and I ran cat 6 to router downstairs. On the old router I'd set them up with manual IP address, rather then doing it in Windows. After I installed the new one two of them weren't connecting to the internet as they still had their old IPs. How do you tell a PC to get a new one without using ipconfig /release when you are on a remote connection, with out doing a restart? As that doesn't seem great for a remote connection...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I was selling PC's in dixons ( my first job , i think ) in 1987 , they were about £1300 but did include monitor  kb/m and printer. An absloute rip off as was the dixons way.
> 
> My first computer was a bbc micro b in 1982/3 although at school we used IBM green screen monster and one solitary 16k zx spectrum. I blagged it so I was the person who held the key to the computer room and thus used to be able to go in every evening and play games under the pretence I was using it to learn.



I was gifted a 16km spectrum, but even then it was to long in the tooth to play most games, so my parents kindly had it upgraded to 48k.

My folks had orange screened monitors on their work PC which also stupidly expensive. Apparently color monitors at the resolution they needed would have even more eye watering.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 24, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> My first PC was bought in 1989.



Christmas 1996. My sister and I got a Windows 95 PC from our Dad. When he first wheeled it in, covered in wrapping paper, he introduced it as "a year's supply of bubble bath"


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I was selling PC's in Dixons ( my first job , i think ) in 1987 , they were about £1300 but did include monitor  kb/m and printer. An absloute rip off as was the Dixons way.
> 
> My first computer was a BBC Micro B in 1982/3 although at school we used IBM green screen monsters and one solitary 16k zx spectrum. I blagged it so I was the person who held the key to the computer room and thus used to be able to go in every evening and play games under the pretence I was using it to learn.



It was an Amstrad PC1512.

512K of RAM
2 x 256K disk drives
Black and white monitor

It cost £603.46.

The forerunner to Excel was Lotus123, which you could put on a single 256K disk, and still have room for data files, ditto DbaseII.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> It was an Amstrad PC1512.
> 
> 512K of RAM
> 2 x 256K disk drives
> ...


and lotus notes is still going strong , or at least was last time i worked in support a couple of years ago


----------



## cybershot (Jun 24, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Learn something everyday. And I thought I learned all I didn't want to know about ports doing the first part of my A+ recently. I must say I really really don't miss cleaning the balls on mice.
> 
> I'm slightly ashamed to say I gave up on the Mikrotik router and sent it back to Amazon. Luckily the TP Link one I intended to buy was back in stock. I'm really hoping I look back at this in a year and laugh at myself.
> 
> ...



It should sort itself out when the lease was due to expire. If you’ve set the old lease to be really long (like days) you’re going to have to manually intervene.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 24, 2021)

cybershot said:


> It should sort itself out when the lease was due to expire. If you’ve set the old lease to be really long (like days) you’re going to have to manually intervene.



Thanks. More ideal curiosity if there was another command. I just restarted them, so which worked, but the IP was set by a router that was no longer on the network.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 24, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. More ideal curiosity if there was another command. I just restarted them, so which worked, but the IP was set by a router that was no longer on the network.



It should still find the new one. When the old one doesn't respond it will just do a broadcast to find another DHCP server. But yeah, generally manually restarting them is always going to be quicker than waiting for the lease to expire.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 24, 2021)

cybershot said:


> It should still find the new one. When the old one doesn't respond it will just do a broadcast to find another DHCP server. But yeah, generally manually restarting them is always going to be quicker than waiting for the lease to expire.


I did realise when I started this thread, that things were going to be posted that I hadn't a clue about. How right I was.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I did realise when I started this thread, that things were going to be posted that I hadn't a clue about. How right I was.


There is a lot of good info on this thread, I wish id popped in far earlier than I did

 I bet you know far more since you posted it, I certainly have learnt a few things that had passed me by in my career


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

thinking about things I've learned ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 29, 2021)

Doing some reading this afternoon


----------



## existentialist (Jun 29, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Doing some reading this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 275937


Yeah, I've also come across "nonce" as a placeholder value. Difficult word to use nowadays, though...


----------



## Chz (Jun 30, 2021)

It cheered me up no end that we're not *this *bad


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 30, 2021)

Chz said:


> It cheered me up no end that we're not *this *bad


----------



## cybershot (Jun 30, 2021)

We hired a guy to redesign our network (we currently own a whole class b IP range and are running out of addresses, we have end user PCs on public IP addresses just for scope, still firewalls as well, it’s massively complex) and he’s just finished a presentation as part of an engagement meeting.

never been impressed more by someone talking geek for 2 hours and totally wowed at what you can do with software defined networks which has pretty much escaped me.

I think I have a new man crush.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 30, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, I've also come across "nonce" as a placeholder value. Difficult word to use nowadays, though...



Difficult to google if you have a problem too. 'Bad nonce request' doesn't take you where you want to go.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 2, 2021)

A morning spent disabling the print spoiler service on shit tons of servers. Why it’s even on in the first place god knows.









						Leaked print spooler exploit lets Windows users remotely execute code as system on your domain controller
					

Kill this service immediately




					www.theregister.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, I've also come across "nonce" as a placeholder value. Difficult word to use nowadays, though...



Some do try









						Nonce Finance will launch on Polygon! — Polygon | Blog
					

We are thrilled to announce that Nonce Finance, an NFT fractionalization protocol for collectors and creators, is launching on Polygon. Nonce Finance is all set to enhance the NFT trading experience. Using a custom bonding curve, Nonce Finance has built a high liquidity NFT to ERC20 bridge. This...




					blog.polygon.technology


----------



## two sheds (Jul 8, 2021)

I was pleased the other day, my downstairs computer stopped working (I'd kicked it  ), so I opened it up and repaired the data link of the extra hard disk I'd put in there so it works now, put the case back on properly this time and it all works again now   Just have to install VMware on the extra hard disk now


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 8, 2021)

Passed my A+ today. It was the second exam. Thank you to everyone who's answered my stupid questions. I know it's supposed to be dead basic, but actually found it really stressful, the questions have some very strange wording to them. Really really thought I'd failed, but got 765 out of 900 (pass mark 700). Not quite as high as the first exam, but certainly happy. The study for it was starting to do my head in towards the end knowing what to focus on. Going to go for a run and have a proper look at what I need to learn for Net+.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 8, 2021)

Oh and more good news. First day doing some IT work next week. The clearances still haven't come through for the main job, but they've found me a week of work and they say because I'm in Greater Manchester they have lots coming on with the location and the world returning back to normal after Covid. I don't want to be agency for ever, as will need to get another mortgage at some point, but short term it could be interesting to see different places and do different jobs, even if they are just following scripts.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I was pleased the other day, my downstairs computer stopped working (I'd kicked it  ), so I opened it up and repaired the data link of the extra hard disk I'd put in there so it works now, put the case back on properly this time and it all works again now   Just have to install VMware on the extra hard disk now



Was the kick on purpose or by accident? Because the thought of laying hands on my equipment like that fills me with a kind of cold dread. The closest I've come to lashing out at my gear was near the start of lockdown, when I was getting severely frustrated with the cheap keyboard my workplace had provided, and in a heated moment I brought my fist down on the edge near the space bar, cracking open the thin plastic. I ended up replacing it with a Logitech that doesn't look, feel or behave like a cheap piece of crap.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 8, 2021)

No, clodhoppingly accidental.  I have always been aware that if I'm feeling rough and break something because of it then I'm going to feel just as rough and will have broken something on top of that. 

Fortuitous though because I'd not put the cover back on the computer properly after I'd added the hard drive, so the on/off switch wasn't contacting. 

Actually wasn't too bad taking cover off even though I'm not brilliant with tech - I read around and watched a youtube video until I felt confident.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 8, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Was the kick on purpose or by accident? Because the thought of laying hands on my equipment like that fills me with a kind of cold dread. The closest I've come to lashing out at my gear was near the start of lockdown, when I was getting severely frustrated with the cheap keyboard my workplace had provided, and in a heated moment I brought my fist down on the edge near the space bar, cracking open the thin plastic. I ended up replacing it with a Logitech that doesn't look, feel or behave like a cheap piece of crap.


Do that to a Model M, and you'll find yourself in A&E!


----------



## two sheds (Jul 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Do that to a Model M, and you'll find yourself in A&E!


I've got one of them  have an IBM PC XT from 1986ish. Did love that keyboard, really easy to use.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I've got one of them  have an IBM PC XT from 1986ish. Did love that keyboard, really easy to use.


Unicomp do new ones...


----------



## two sheds (Jul 8, 2021)

As far as I know it still works 35 years on


----------



## existentialist (Jul 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> As far as I know it still works 35 years on


Good luck plugging it into a modern PC! The power draw on those old keyboards is usually rather more than most modern ports will supply...


----------



## two sheds (Jul 8, 2021)

fair point, although I only use wireless ones now (I know of the microwave risk to my brain, I just don't care  ). Last time I used it on the XT the whole worked nicely.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## MBV (Jul 13, 2021)

An IP address' host name is Amazon aws. Am I right in thinking multiple services would use this and it is not suspicious.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 14, 2021)

Reverse lookup (using Whois for example) of pretty much anything hosted on AWS will show the IP owner to be Amazon. Lots of companies are using software-as-a-service for things like HR systems so it’s not unusual.

Each IP can only reverse resolve to a single name, but many names can resolve to the same IP, so there could be lots of different services behind that one IP.


----------



## MBV (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks Lazy Llama


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 15, 2021)

I've been working in some shiny new offices this week and was chatting the receptionist today. They have expensive looking iMacs with the fancy mice and keyboards, which she was saying look nice, but aren't great to use, which didn't surprise me. What did surprise me though is that apparently they are running Windows. All about looks in some places I guess. I wonder how common this is?


----------



## Nivag (Jul 15, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've been working in some shiny new offices this week and was chatting the receptionist today. They have expensive looking iMacs with the fancy mice and keyboards, which she was saying look nice, but aren't great to use, which didn't surprise me. What did surprise me though is that apparently they are running Windows. All about looks in some places I guess. I wonder how common this is?


I've seen it in a few places where front of house staff have Mac's running Windows just so they look nice.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 15, 2021)

Presumably running Virtual Machines?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Presumably running Virtual Machines?



Not sure, but I'd guess using boot camp. Until recently all Macs used Intel chips, so were basically PCs anyway.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 15, 2021)

My heads melting again. I'm trying to understand Spanning Tree (not even configure it). I get there can only be one root port on a switch, which talks to the switch. With designated ports though are these also just ports that talk to other switches or can they also be to PCs on the network?

First 3 days work went ok. Didn't actually touch a PC, spent it crawling round under desks sorting out cables. In such shiny expensive new offices I was very surprised at how badly it had all be thought out. I guess the people who pay for it will never actually see it...


----------



## cybershot (Jul 15, 2021)

It’s usually automatically configured in the switches isn’t it to prevent loops. One of those things to know exists but you don’t really need to care about it that much.

maybe I’m being too basic and someone better versed in networks will come along later.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 15, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> My heads melting again. I'm trying to understand Spanning Tree (not even configure it). I get there can only be one root port on a switch, which talks to the switch. With designated ports though are these also just ports that talk to other switches or can they also be to PCs on the network?
> 
> First 3 days work went ok. Didn't actually touch a PC, spent it crawling round under desks sorting out cables. In such shiny expensive new offices I was very surprised at how badly it had all be thought out. I guess the people who pay for it will never actually see it...



Designated ports are ports that can forward to the next switch but aren't root ports. They won't be connected to PCs (or at least shouldn't be). Ports that are connected to a PC shouldn't actually be doing STP, they should be configured as edge ports as they are unlikely to cause a loop and we don't want them waiting ages when there is a topology change.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 15, 2021)

cybershot said:


> It’s usually automatically configured in the switches isn’t it to prevent loops. One of those things to know exists but you don’t really need to care about it that much.
> 
> maybe I’m being too basic and someone better versed in networks will come along later.



That's my understanding, so you can have redundancy without getting loops. I know I probably won't need this stuff for a long time, but I'm trying to get a decent understanding on networking for Net+ rather then just pass the exam. This might be one of those bit I just learn enough to pass though. 



souljacker said:


> Designated ports are ports that can forward to the next switch but aren't root ports. They won't be connected to PCs (or at least shouldn't be). Ports that are connected to a PC shouldn't actually be doing STP, they should be configured as edge ports as they are unlikely to cause a loop and we don't want them waiting ages when there is a topology change.



Thank you! I've watched two videos by trainers and read so many web pages/forum posts in the past hour and nobody has thought to mention this. No doubt because it's super basic, but Net+ is meant to be!. It all makes a lot more sense now 


Edit: Thank fuck for Anki. I wouldn't stand a chance of any of this stuff sticking if I didn't have it and there's nothing like making you realize how badly you understand something then trying to make a flashcard about it.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 15, 2021)

cybershot said:


> It’s usually automatically configured in the switches isn’t it to prevent loops. One of those things to know exists but you don’t really need to care about it that much.
> 
> maybe I’m being too basic and someone better versed in networks will come along later.


Yeah, generally just switch it on and ignore it. There are some benefits to working out all the priorities and controlling who is your root and what your root ports and designated ones are but most of the time it's not worth it. But you need to know how it works for troubleshooting later.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 22, 2021)

PC parts prices are bonkers at the moment aren't they? I'm starting to think about building a PC. Partly as I'd like something with a bit more power to run more VMs, partly as I'd like something that will be Win 11 compatible (although my PCs should be powerful enough to run it ), but mostly as it's not something I've done for years. The last few were ex corporate HPs I didn't pay a huge amount for and just put and SSD in. GPU prices are obviously the most crazy, but luckily/unluckily enough I don't see anytime in my life for at least a year I'll get to play games. Looking on PC Parts Picker at RAM, the cheapest 32gb option jumped from around £90 to £130 in just over a week. I know the supply chains are still messed up because Covid, but it's frustrating.   

Does anyone know if single channel vs double channel makes a huge difference on VM workloads? You seem to need to pay a fair bit for a motherboards these days with more then two RAM slots, so was wondering if it made more sense to buy a single 32gb, so I could add another later or would a machine with a mid range CPU like an 11400/11600 run out of power before I needed 64gig, so actually it wouldn't make much difference?


----------



## Chz (Jul 22, 2021)

Depends if said VMs are running databases that have frequent read/write operations. Most laptops these days are single channel only and they seem to get by. You need to have a serious workload on before single vs. dual channel really matters. I have dual channel because I can and it didn't cost me any more, but for more than a £15 difference I'd probably be happy to drop it.

I don't recommend hoping to move to dual channel later. Most boards are incredibly finicky about the RAM matching perfectly. (but then again, some aren't - but it's hard to know which you've got until you try and fail)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 22, 2021)

Chz said:


> Depends if said VMs are running databases that have frequent read/write operations. Most laptops these days are single channel only and they seem to get by. You need to have a serious workload on before single vs. dual channel really matters. I have dual channel because I can and it didn't cost me any more, but for more than a £15 difference I'd probably be happy to drop it.
> 
> I don't recommend hoping to move to dual channel later. Most boards are incredibly finicky about the RAM matching perfectly. (but then again, some aren't - but it's hard to know which you've got until you try and fail)



Thanks 

At the moment it's just as I learn about windows server and domains and setting up a network that I can practice with.  

It's actually cheaper to get two 16gb sticks vs a 32gb stick. The advantage I saw was leaving a slot free. Is RAM more finicky then say just making sure the timings match. Is it unlikely I'd be able to buy the same model of RAM six months down the line or it just overkill for a modern i5?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 22, 2021)

Another ever so slightly related question/understanding check if that's ok?

DNS is used to resolve names to ip address right? At home you use the default ISP or point to Google or similar as it might be faster. You might pay for one that gives you some filtering like open DNS or run something like PiHole to filter adds.

What are the advantages to running your own other add filtering? Is there an advantage of privacy? Why would a company choose to do it rather then use another one?

On my home network if I'm using RDP I use the machine name. Am I correct in thinking this uses NetBios? On a bigger network with active directory where you need to install a DNS server is this doing the same thing. Does the DNS server also resolve external IP address or is it just internal. If it's just internal why don't bigger networks also use Netbios?


----------



## souljacker (Jul 22, 2021)

If you are looking at running multiple VMs, check the prices on refurb servers. A multi core Xeon will do better CPU handling than a consumer cpu.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 22, 2021)

souljacker said:


> If you are looking at running multiple VMs, check the prices on refurb servers. A multi core Xeon will do better CPU handling than a consumer cpu.



I looked at rack mounted servers and quite excited about how many CPU cores and other resources I get for what I'm thinking of spending (500 to 600). However the biggest stumbling block is it's got to live somewhere. My OH would be very strongly opposed to this. I'm only allowed multiple PCs in the office as I got rid of the huge machine in a gaming case, there's not a chance I'd be allowed to install a rack (plus I think they are quite loud?)

Maybe I could get away with an old tower, but it would a stretch...


----------



## cybershot (Jul 22, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Another ever so slightly related question/understanding check if that's ok?
> 
> DNS is used to resolve names to ip address right? At home you use the default ISP or point to Google or similar as it might be faster. You might pay for one that gives you some filtering like open DNS or run something like PiHole to filter adds.
> 
> ...



I have a pi-hole. Rather than explain the ins and outs of why I do it, I'll point you in the direction of the excellent guide I followed which goes into a lot of detail, and also goes through setting it up to do secure DNS via Cloudflare.









						Configure Pi-Hole DNS + Cloudflare DNS over HTTPS (DoH) on a Raspberry Pi
					

Block ads, trackers, and malware from any local device without having to use an ad-blocker; while securing your DNS traffic at the same time - sounds good!



					nathancatania.com


----------



## cybershot (Jul 22, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Another ever so slightly related question/understanding check if that's ok?
> 
> DNS is used to resolve names to ip address right? At home you use the default ISP or point to Google or similar as it might be faster. You might pay for one that gives you some filtering like open DNS or run something like PiHole to filter adds.
> 
> ...



To answer the 2nd part of this, i suspect it's more hostname that's being used on your local lan rather than Netbios, someone better versed in networks will probably confirm or not.

Basically your computer will cache that sort of information locally when it first discovers it, if it doesn't know the hostname you're trying to get to more likely your router/switch is providing the answer to the question via a broadcast rather than any DNS going on. Once more gateways/subnets/VLANs etc are introduced then you have the need of a local DNS server. Much like the article I linked to above, the local DNS then needs an upstream DNS resolver to then get the IPs of devices outside of your local LAN.

I think.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 22, 2021)

Thank you. I got as far as setting up PiHole on a PC a while ago to have a play, but took it down as was worried it wasn't resilient enough (if the machine went down and I was away it might leave the OH with no internet). It's on my list of project to learn more about. 

I don't need to know all this stuff at the moment, but I find some of the Net+ content quite dry, so I find it helps break it up.  I know I need to know it to move on to the next step, but I try to relate it as much as I can to things that I can see, like what I've got running at home. Sometimes when I go outside it of it I struggle to google as I don't know the words I should be googling. And of course knowledge builds on itself, so it's hard to really understand something until you know the next thing you should be studying.

Anyway I was curious on this one as after I changed the router recently I could still connect to other computers on the work group using their hostnames, even though the IPs had changed. I think from my reading of this article (and I don't understand everything just yet), that a workgroup uses both hostsnames and netbios.


----------



## dervish (Jul 26, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thank you. I got as far as setting up PiHole on a PC a while ago to have a play, but took it down as was worried it wasn't resilient enough (if the machine went down and I was away it might leave the OH with no internet). It's on my list of project to learn more about.


I've had my pihole (on a raspberry pi 1 model B) running for literally years and probably actually look at it to do maintenance about once every six months, if that. It may have crashed out once, but is probably the most reliable bit of kit I've got. I have it set to be my DHCP server and it just quietly gets on with stuff in the background, if you really want resilience you could set up a failover pi incase the first fails, but I've never found the need.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 26, 2021)

dervish said:


> I've had my pihole (on a raspberry pi 1 model B) running for literally years and probably actually look at it to do maintenance about once every six months, if that. It may have crashed out once, but is probably the most reliable bit of kit I've got. I have it set to be my DHCP server and it just quietly gets on with stuff in the background, if you really want resilience you could set up a failover pi incase the first fails, but I've never found the need.


Back in the day, I used to install dialup mailservers on old kit, running Linux and exim.

I got a call out of the blue from one of them, EIGHT YEARS after I'd installed it, to say something had gone wrong . It turned out to be a PSU failure. They didn't even know it was there.

This stuff is remarkably reliable.


----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 26, 2021)

Vaguely techy question, does anyone know how to export from xcf to jpg in the latest version of Gimp. Thanks.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 26, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Vaguely techy question, does anyone know how to export from xcf to jpg in the latest version of Gimp. Thanks.


You should just be able to do File > Export... and give the file a .jpg extension.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 30, 2021)

For something MS are killing in literally a days time Skype has been a pain in the arse to kill for the last few months


----------



## MBV (Jul 30, 2021)

My place are running both Skype and Teams!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 31, 2021)

If you bought a low profile network card would you expect that to mean a low profile bracket as well?

It only cost me a fiver on ebay, but I was expecting something different


----------



## cybershot (Jul 31, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> If you bought a low profile network card would you expect that to mean a low profile bracket as well?
> 
> It only cost me a fiver on ebay, but I was expecting something different


Yes.

sometimes they come with both brackets.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 31, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> For something MS are killing in literally a days time Skype has been a pain in the arse to kill for the last few months


What's happening to skype? I use it a lot.


----------



## xenon (Jul 31, 2021)

Fed up with Windows flakyness with usb midi devices. Madning intermittent latency, devices disappearing, despite setting the usb power to always on etc. I have finally splashed out a considerable wedge on an 8 way midi interface. Means I can tidy up cables and free up some usb ports too.  Well that's the idea, thing arrives on Monday.


----------



## xenon (Jul 31, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Back in the day, I used to install dialup mailservers on old kit, running Linux and exim.
> 
> I got a call out of the blue from one of them, EIGHT YEARS after I'd installed it, to say something had gone wrong . It turned out to be a PSU failure. They didn't even know it was there.
> 
> This stuff is remarkably reliable.



Place I volunteered at, we used single mini atx board systems, PC Engines Alix. Passively cooled, run a small footprint version of Debian off compact flash cards, mounted as read only. These were routers, firewalls and wireless APs.

Not the most exciting or fast systems but absolutely solid. I've still got my own, though it's not doing much at the mo.


----------



## xenon (Jul 31, 2021)

I should dust mine off and use it for something. Find them easier to work with than the old pi I've got as the SD cards always seem to go wrong on me.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 31, 2021)

MBV said:


> My place are running both Skype and Teams!



Same, in the admin centre it’ll give you controls of how integrated they are. Actually removing the damn thing or preventing startup is a pain.




Sasaferrato said:


> What's happening to skype? I use it a lot.



Don’t know about regular but Skype for business is dead as of the 1st August









						Skype for Business Online - End of Life - July 31, 2021
					

Today Microsoft announced that Skype for Business Online will be retiring on July 31, 2021. Though we didn’t know the exact date until today, we have been preparing for this for the past year and are ready to support you however we can as we work together to help you make this transition.    We ...



					techcommunity.microsoft.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 31, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Same, in the admin centre it’ll give you controls of how integrated they are. Actually removing the damn thing or preventing startup is a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully ordinary skype will still be OK.

If it isn't, what do you suggest? It is for voice calls and sending pictures.


----------



## xenon (Jul 31, 2021)

That stuff is so much easier with mobile apps. I mean if you have a smart phone it’s nearer you than your PC most of the time. Try the app signal.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 31, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Hopefully ordinary skype will still be OK.
> 
> If it isn't, what do you suggest? It is for voice calls and sending pictures.


I suspect they will switch everyone to teams. There is already a thin version of teams baked into windows 11 replacing the baked in Skype that was in windows 10.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 31, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Yes.
> 
> sometimes they come with both brackets.
> 
> View attachment 281403



Thanks. Yeah, that's what I was expecting. Viewed on my phone screen, but more obvious on a desktop that it didn't have the bracket. Not going to lose sleep for a fiver, more just to help with future searching.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 31, 2021)

xenon said:


> I should dust mine off and use it for something. Find them easier to work with than the old pi I've got as the SD cards always seem to go wrong on me.



I see you can get an old HP thin client on ebay for not much. Prices start at £25, but if you pay the same as you might for a Pi 4 you get quite a reasonable machine with a quad core AMD APU, which can have the RAM and M2 upgraded.









						HP T630 Thin Client PC (GX-420GI) 2GHz 8GB RAM 128GB Flash - VGA & DisplayPort  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HP T630 Thin Client PC (GX-420GI) 2GHz 8GB RAM 128GB Flash - VGA & DisplayPort at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Edit. I've thrown a bid on this, but suspect it will go for more then I'll pay. 20gb ram. 









						HP Thin Client - 20gb RAM - 128gb HDD - HP T630  | eBay
					

128gb HDD. Used, but looks in mint condition.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## xenon (Jul 31, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I see you can get an old HP thin client on ebay for not much. Prices start at £25, but if you pay the same as you might for a Pi 4 you get quite a reasonable machine with a quad core AMD APU, which can have the RAM and M2 upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ha. Yeah those Apu's sounded good last time I looked as well.

I'm supposed to be getting rid / not aquiring more stuff though. Just giving my old desktop to a mate this weekend actually. (Have kept the disks though.) The case is decent anyway...


----------



## two sheds (Jul 31, 2021)

hope I'm not breaking in but my bank has told me they're going to need a mobile number for buying stuff across the web  - it says the major banks are starting to require this. Unfortunately I've got no mobile reception in the house. By the time I'll have run up the hill to get the code number and back it'll have timed out 

(I think) I've got two possibilities for sites that don't for example take paypal - buy a phone (£50ish) that does wifi calling and subscribe to a provider that allows it across the web (£20/month?). Or get a wifi signal booster that I should get from my provider and since that's giffgaff and I've spent about £3.40 over the last two years with them I'm thinking this is unlikely.


----------



## xenon (Jul 31, 2021)

cybershot said:


> I suspect they will switch everyone to teams. There is already a thin version of teams baked into windows 11 replacing the baked in Skype that was in windows 10.



Oh yeah, that Meet Now thing. I got rid of it but can't remember how... Not that I want it back.


----------



## strung out (Jul 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> hope I'm not breaking in but my bank has told me they're going to need a mobile number for buying stuff across the web  - it says the major banks are starting to require this. Unfortunately I've got no mobile reception in the house. By the time I'll have run up the hill to get the code number and back it'll have timed out
> 
> (I think) I've got two possibilities for sites that don't for example take paypal - buy a phone (£50ish) that does wifi calling and subscribe to a provider that allows it across the web (£20/month?). Or get a wifi signal booster that I should get from my provider and since that's giffgaff and I've spent about £3.40 over the last two years with them I'm thinking this is unlikely.


Get a different bank.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 31, 2021)

xenon said:


> Ha. Yeah those Apu's sounded good last time I looked as well.
> 
> I'm supposed to be getting rid / not aquiring more stuff though. Just giving my old desktop to a mate this weekend actually. (Have kept the disks though.) The case is decent anyway...



I got away with a lot by getting rid of an old gaming case and buying much smaller kit. I also constructed shelves above the desk for books with the tech nestled away. Can probably hide a thin client behind books.


----------



## xenon (Jul 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> hope I'm not breaking in but my bank has told me they're going to need a mobile number for buying stuff across the web  - it says the major banks are starting to require this. Unfortunately I've got no mobile reception in the house. By the time I'll have run up the hill to get the code number and back it'll have timed out
> 
> (I think) I've got two possibilities for sites that don't for example take paypal - buy a phone (£50ish) that does wifi calling and subscribe to a provider that allows it across the web (£20/month?). Or get a wifi signal booster that I should get from my provider and since that's giffgaff and I've spent about £3.40 over the last two years with them I'm thinking this is unlikely.



I didn't think you had to rely on your provider for a 4g / 5g booster thing. Then I saw the price of them. Bit much just to be able to use online banking / shopping.


My banking app lets you confirm purchases within it but yeah, still get sent a text for some things. 

Soz, not much help....


----------



## two sheds (Jul 31, 2021)

strung out said:


> Get a different bank.


yes might be a possibility but would have to check that new bank wouldn't do same thing and even if they said they wouldn't I'm not sure I'd believe them.

bank has said it's doing this a couple of times in the past and didn't so I've messaged them to ask what my options are.

Eta: I can get voice messages on my landline I wonder if they'd do that


----------



## cybershot (Jul 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> hope I'm not breaking in but my bank has told me they're going to need a mobile number for buying stuff across the web  - it says the major banks are starting to require this. Unfortunately I've got no mobile reception in the house. By the time I'll have run up the hill to get the code number and back it'll have timed out
> 
> (I think) I've got two possibilities for sites that don't for example take paypal - buy a phone (£50ish) that does wifi calling and subscribe to a provider that allows it across the web (£20/month?). Or get a wifi signal booster that I should get from my provider and since that's giffgaff and I've spent about £3.40 over the last two years with them I'm thinking this is unlikely.


If your mobile provider supports Wi-fi calling and your mobile also supports it then that should suffice. I think even texts come over it now but don’t quote me on that. You’d need to make sure the network and the phone support it.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 31, 2021)

giff gaff have made noises but don't support wi-fi calling (and unlikely on payg I'd have thought), my mobile is an 8?- year old htc desire a friend gave me, that won't support it either.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 2, 2021)

So I might have got carried away and bought that HP "thin client" that has 20gb of RAM & 128gb SSD. 

I've run Linux on VMs, but going install it straight on to this one. Then hide it behind books and remote into it.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 2, 2021)

> The HP ThinUpdate app allows you to download system images and software add-ons from HP, capture  HP thin client images, create ISO files, and create bootable USB drives for image deployment. HP ThinUpdate comes preinstalled on some HP Thin Clients and is also available as an add-on.



which of those if any were you thinking of doing? And which Linux?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> which of those if any were you thinking of doing? And which Linux?



None of them. It's running full fat windows at the moment, so although it's sold as a thin client, I don't see why it won't serve as a small, power efficient PC. Still deciding at the moment, but probably some flavor of Ubuntu as there's lots of support. Maybe with a lightweight desktop, because the CPU is relatively weak.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> hope I'm not breaking in but my bank has told me they're going to need a mobile number for buying stuff across the web  - it says the major banks are starting to require this. Unfortunately I've got no mobile reception in the house. By the time I'll have run up the hill to get the code number and back it'll have timed out
> 
> (I think) I've got two possibilities for sites that don't for example take paypal - buy a phone (£50ish) that does wifi calling and subscribe to a provider that allows it across the web (£20/month?). Or get a wifi signal booster that I should get from my provider and since that's giffgaff and I've spent about £3.40 over the last two years with them I'm thinking this is unlikely.



Its way out of date by now but HSBC gave me a code fob a few years ago now and I'm still using it.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> None of them. It's running full fat windows at the moment, so although it's sold as a thin client, I don't see why it won't serve as a small, power efficient PC. Still deciding at the moment, but probably some flavor of Ubuntu as there's lots of support. Maybe with a lightweight desktop, because the CPU is relatively weak.


I started off with ubuntu but someone on here pointed me to Mint and I've installed that on my main and reserve computers. It is very nice. I've also got it running on a battered old laptop which only has 7/8 of a keyboard and it's perfectly happy.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 2, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Its way out of date by now but HSBC gave me a code fob a few years ago now and I'm still using it.


Doesn't that run on a mobile? I'm with Smile and a while ago they gave me a separate unit activated by my credit card and  they sent a code to and you entered that and it gave you further access. They've stopped that though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Doesn't that run on a mobile? I'm with Smile and a while ago they gave me a separate unit activated by my credit card and  they sent a code to and you entered that and it gave you further access. They've stopped that though.



No its a little dongle you keep on your keys, or if your like me never leaves the desk and ends up hiding behind various dross.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 2, 2021)

Sounds like the Smile thingy they gave me. I never knew how that worked, though. Must have been something similar although it didn't plug in like a dongle. I might suggest to Smile that they reactivate them since it does give 2-factor identification.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Sounds like the Smile thingy they gave me. I never knew how that worked, though. Must have been something similar although it didn't plug in like a dongle. I might suggest to Smile that they reactivate them since it does give 2-factor identification.



It was a little calculator thing that worked on RSA style tech, press the button and it generates a code. Completely isolated and offline.

Looking at the website they've changed to digital keys for the mobile. But you can request a physical (not that they advertise this well)





__





						Secure Key | Digital Secure App - HSBC UK
					

The Digital Secure Key gives you an extra layer of security for all your online banking transactions. Find out about this two-factor authentication device.




					www.hsbc.co.uk
				






> *Physical Secure Key* - You'll need to have received your Secure Key (this will take at least 10 working days).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## two sheds (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes that sounds exactly right. I'm still not sure how the bank knew what number had been generated but anyway shame my bank discontinued them.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I started off with ubuntu but someone on here pointed me to Mint and I've installed that on my main and reserve computers. It is very nice. I've also got it running on a battered old laptop which only has 7/8 of a keyboard and it's perfectly happy.



I had a play with that actually on my partners old laptop for a while. I'm trying not to get to hung up about distro if I can, just start to get a feel for how it all works properly and spend more time at the command line. I'm thinking maybe when I finish the cert I'm doing in Networking to maybe do one of the basic Linux ones.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 3, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Yes that sounds exactly right. I'm still not sure how the bank knew what number had been generated but anyway shame my bank discontinued them.


The numbers are generated as a pseudo-random sequence, presumably keyed by time. So the algorithm on the bank's computer knows what should be being displayed on your token at any given time.


----------



## dervish (Aug 3, 2021)

When clearing out the old stock cupboard I came across a Dell Poweredge R320 1U server with about 3TB of SAS storage. I've been told I can have it, it looks pretty old but working.  I already have a decent server setup and this is going to be quite noisy, I was thinking of leaving it in the shed somewhere as a backup/failover server but not sure if it's worth the effort. 

What should I do with an old, noisy 1U rack mounted server?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 3, 2021)

dervish said:


> What should I do with an old, noisy 1U rack mounted server?


They really are pretty noisy. Definitely not something you want anywhere near a room where people will be.
If you've got clean, well-ventilated loft/shed space and power, it could be useful. They do eat power, especially the older ones, so if it's something you can leave powered off and use Drac (or whatever the iLO equivalent is called on Dells) to turn it on when needed that would help.

I have a DL320 G7 standing on end next to my desk at home, but that's not been powered up in a few years and is primarily a spares donor for a similar machine I have in a data centre.

What would you use it for? 3TB isn't a hill of beans these days - could be cheaper to buy a NAS/external HD that uses less power and doesn't involve stretching network and/or power


----------



## Edie (Aug 3, 2021)

Why is it that any device you buy to mount your phone in the car fails after about 3 months. We’ve put billionaires into space ffs.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> Why is it that any device you buy to mount your phone in the car fails after about 3 months. We’ve put billionaires into space ffs.


Now you know why they come straight back, and don't hang around up there for weeks.....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm looking to do some studying to get some cloud certifications.

Does anyone have any recommendations of any you tube courses I can get on with whilst I'm skint before paying out for some proper training?

I've been offered a really good opportunity on the basis that I can get these.

The 3 certs I'm after are

Azure AZ-900 Fundamentals
AWS Certified cloud practitioner
Togaf 9.2 (any certs really)

Any help would be amazing


----------



## cybershot (Aug 8, 2021)

Microsoft do loads of virtual training for the azure stuff.









						Events Calendar | Microsoft Education
					






					www.microsoft.com
				












						Microsoft Azure events and webinars | Microsoft Azure
					

Register for Azure events, webinars and trainings to learn new skills, discover new cloud computing technologies and connect with your community.




					azure.microsoft.com
				





There’s Microsoft learn too. Azure Fundamentals part 1: Describe core Azure concepts (AZ-900) - Learn

You generally get a free exam voucher to be taken within 30 days of doing the online event (I screen recorded mine) doing the azure fundamentals exam end of month. Need to find some time to scram. Not this weekend though. I need a break.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 8, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Microsoft do loads of virtual training for the azure stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wicked, thank you.

I've been doing a (you tube) course over the weekend and just passed a test quiz, but im not at all confident , so gonna take a look at those.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm looking to do some studying to get some cloud certifications.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations of any you tube courses I can get on with whilst I'm skint before paying out for some proper training?
> 
> ...


There are some free AWS courses available. I can't remember what they were but they were pretty decent when I did them about 5 years ago. They are on the main Aws portal.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 8, 2021)

souljacker said:


> There are some free AWS courses available. I can't remember what they were but they were pretty decent when I did them about 5 years ago. They are on the main Aws portal.


nice one


----------



## cybershot (Aug 8, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Wicked, thank you.
> 
> I've been doing a (you tube) course over the weekend and just passed a test quiz, but im not at all confident , so gonna take a look at those.


Yeah I could do with taking some practise tests to figure out what I’m weak on. If you know of any free decent AZ-900 ones please feel to post some links. Thanks.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 8, 2021)

I really need some qualifications under my belt but can’t study for shit


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 8, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I really need some qualifications under my belt but can’t study for shit



It's been an experience for me having to start studying again. I'm still far from good at it. What I have found helps loads is Anki flashcards. I make them on the desktop and they sync with the phone. You rate how hard you found them and it changes how often you see them.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 8, 2021)

I learn best when I'm trying to do something - with the computer for example. It means my knowledge is very patchy but it's interesting doing it anyway. I'm hoping I'll get to learn about raspberry pi cos it still confuses me at the moment but would love to build something like a basic light meter.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 8, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Yeah I could do with taking some practise tests to figure out what I’m weak on. If you know of any free decent AZ-900 ones please feel to post some links. Thanks.


I did the free practice quiz here, but you have to sign up for a free account









						Microsoft Azure Exam AZ-900 Certification - Whizlabs
					

Pass Microsoft Azure Exam AZ-900 Certification in 1st Attempt. Trained 3M+ professionals since 18 years. Start with Free Trial!




					www.whizlabs.com
				




55 questions, in practice mode it gives good explanations of the answers, allows you to take the same test again as well.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 8, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's been an experience for me having to start studying again. I'm still far from good at it. What I have found helps loads is Anki flashcards. I make them on the desktop and they sync with the phone. You rate how hard you found them and it changes how often you see them.



I'm ok at starting but after a week or three get sidetracked or prioritise something else and never quite get to the end. 

Definitely got worse as I've got older and the pandemic hasn't helped but neither has location. No nice cafes or separate rooms to slink off to and say this is my study time.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 8, 2021)

cybershot said:


> There’s Microsoft learn too. Azure Fundamentals part 1: Describe core Azure concepts (AZ-900) - Learn


I'm just doing that one now, it actually pretty good.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 8, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'm ok at starting but after a week or three get sidetracked or prioritise something else and never quite get to the end.
> 
> Definitely got worse as I've got older and the pandemic hasn't helped but neither has location. No nice cafes or separate rooms to slink off to and say this is my study time.




Ah man, that's the story of my life. Tbh I've not tried for a fair few years, but I'm trying a lot harder at the moment as I'm hoping it will be worth it. Keeping the focus is hard and it's really easy to get sidetracked. One of the best and worst things I've found about studying for IT is just how many resources there are out there, at least for the lower level stuff that I'm doing.

The A+ took me way longer than it should, I did have some awful family stuff happen, but I honestly can't use that as my only excuse. For both exams, I think I went too deep early on and then had to just focus on passing towards the end, without always getting the depth of understanding I wanted. Mind you nothing like booking something to focus the mind.

Seem to be doing a bit better with Network stuff in terms of sticking at it, but it can be hard to do after work and I'm trying not to let my fitness slide, which I'm really aware would be prime studying time. 



two sheds said:


> I learn best when I'm trying to do something - with the computer for example. It means my knowledge is very patchy but it's interesting doing it anyway.




Totally. Me as well. The stuff I struggle with the most is the stuff I just can't apply. For example, I'll get it soon enough, but just remembering all the routing protocols feels a pain in the arse at the moment. 

I'd hoped to spend more time just fiddling, but the agency hasn't really come together as I'd hoped, I'm getting work, but not enough, so I'm applying for other roles and I think another cert might help that?  I've got a load of VMs set up and I'm playing with my own windows domain, just to try and get active directory experience, but at the moment that doesn't have a bit of paper attached and that's frustrating. My thin client has arrived, but it's not out the box yet. I want to learn Wireguard. I've got loads of little projects I want to play with, it's just finding the time.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 8, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Totally. Me as well. The stuff I struggle with the most is the stuff I just can't apply. For example, I'll get it soon enough, but just remembering all the routing protocols feels a pain in the arse at the moment.


Yes unless I'm using it every few days I just forget it.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 8, 2021)

What's with Microsoft account shit?

Got dad a new pc a few months back with windows 10. It keeps insisting there's something wrong with his Microsoft account, work account and school account. He's been retired for years. What is it? And how do you get rid of it?

Cheers.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 8, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> What's with Microsoft account shit?
> 
> Got dad a new pc a few months back with windows 10. It keeps insisting there's something wrong with his Microsoft account, work account and school account. He's been retired for years. What is it? And how do you get rid of it?
> 
> Cheers.



The "finish setting up your device with your MS account?" shit?

Notifcations.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 8, 2021)

"the Windows welcome experience"


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 9, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> What's with Microsoft account shit?
> 
> Got dad a new pc a few months back with windows 10. It keeps insisting there's something wrong with his Microsoft account, work account and school account. He's been retired for years. What is it? And how do you get rid of it?
> 
> Cheers.



I'd switch it over to a local account.





__





						Switch your Windows 10 device to a local account
					

Get the steps for switching your Windows 10 device to a local account.




					support.microsoft.com


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Was the kick on purpose or by accident? Because the thought of laying hands on my equipment like that fills me with a kind of cold dread.


Bit of an update. Have actually been having problems with computer after my 'work' on it. It's my reserve computer so it's not so much of a problem if it doesn't work immediately. Anyway, the reason I opened it was to put in an SSD and hard disk that I'd reclaimed from my other computer.

The reserve one has crashed a couple of times since then and I've had to work out how to reinstall Mint (easy), reinstall wifi driver (instructions weren't that straightforward to find but easy once you've got them) and reinstall all my Firefox bookmarks etc (also easy).

I think that the problem was the connection to the SSD was loose so I've fixed that with a bit of gaffer tape (level 2 type repairs: ) and it seems fine now (touch wood).

It's got easier and easier to reinstall as I've learned how and finally saved some good instructions for doing it. Last time the whole process took about an hour. Throughout though, it's been interesting rather than annoying. If this had been a Windows computer - I'd have been all the time thinking Fucking Microsoft why can't they sort their fucking software out I pay £80 for their fucking software and it doesn't fucking work  .

Instead I've treated it as learning about the system and the command line, and have been appreciative that lots of people have given their time for free to develop the software and help get the system working again. Feeling of minor triumph


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2021)

Bit of a mad one last night, removing lots of mini PCs and installing docking stations instead. Apparently, they've given the staff surface pros instead. Seems a bizarre choice when it's government money. Or maybe less so because of it.  

Anyway a question for those of you who work in IT. I've been throwing out the odd job application but had planned to really focus on it when I've finished Net+ and spent a bit more time practising with Windows Server, so I can confidently talk about doing basic tasks if I get an interview. The whole world of LinkedIn and this kind of job hunting is alien to me as it's just not how I've got jobs in the past. I've had a few recruiters who are obviously just playing a numbers game and when I've sent a CV I've heard nothing more. However, I had an email from someone who appears to work for a largish company I've heard of, although he's based in the Philippines.  I fired off my CV not expecting much, as I'd already seen the job and fall well short of the two years experience and other bits, but slowly he keeps coming back to me with other questions. Is this normal? It also appears to be remote after the first month, which seems desirable, but is it something you actually want when starting out?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm well out of date with the IT biz, but it was always the case when I was doing it that there were never enough people with the skills required, and places were often prepared to take people on on the strength of their saying they could do a particular thing.

I can't imagine it's changed that much - skills still appear to be short on the ground - so I'd say that, provided you think you CAN do the job, or at least stand a chance of staying 3 pages ahead in the book, it's worth a punt. And IT is (or was) very much a realm of progression by changing jobs, so unless you have utterly screwed the pooch somewhere, nobody's usually much bothered about why you went somewhere/why you left.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 10, 2021)

I pretty much just look on CWJobs for IT work - I have a Linkedin presence but thats just for the recruiters to contact me because they fucking love that site.


Recruiters are fond of filling adverts with guff like "you must have xyz qualifications" but if you've been in a decent IT role you can pretty much hit the right notes on your CV if you apply for the right job without having to jump through to many hoops.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 10, 2021)

As said above go for stuff which has some stuff you are confident with in the remit and the gaps in the knowledge can be learnt on the job. As long as you show you are keen and can follow process you’re half way there


----------



## Chz (Aug 10, 2021)

While we do require some basic skillset, we mainly interview on personality - willingness to learn, how you solve problems, ability to deal with pressure and the dreaded Other People.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2021)

There's always stuff on the job description that the employer will think is just a nice to have. It's practically unrealistic to expect all the skills available, dependent of course on what the wage is.

Focus on the main duties section, can you do them, or at least quickly pick up the skills (every job you'll pretty much shadow someone for the first couple of weeks ideally)

What I will say is, just apply for stuff, and don't get too disheartned when you hear nothing back (unless that's for everything in which place you probably need to some advice on how to correctly tailor a CV/Job Application) you'll then build a bank of CV/answers to questions for type of roles and after a while these get easier to fill in as you can copy and paste the majority of your good content.

Then Interviews. Try and remember the questions you're asked, build up a question bank of common questions you're asked (you'll always get obvious ones like about you/why you want this/what you bring to the table others can't/whats your biggest weakness etc) the hard part is knowing what techie questions will get asked, you'll either know the answer, or you won't and you'll have to waffle through it and hope it was good enough. Generally always be some sort of process questions (learn basics of ITIL or get ITIL Foundation) and dealing with awkward customer/conflict in the office.

Remote interviews are handy as although you shouldn't do this without permission from the panel, use the memo recorder on your phone and record the whole interview. You can then easily get the questions back, and critique (although don't punish yourself to much) on how you answered. I suppose there's nothing stopping you doing this in an in person interview either but if phone is in your pocket or what not it's probably going to end up quite muffled, you could just grow balls and ask if you can record the interview for personal feedback and leave it out on the table!

More than likely I'll recruit someone that talks clear and consise, has a strong customer service emphasis and is willing to learn, the techie stuff they can be taught on he job majority of the time for those 1st/2nd line support jobs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2021)

Thanks, everybody. I think the problem with these first roles is demonstrating you can do any of it, when you've got no experience. I've got loads of stuff working with people, but nothing that actually says customer service, unless perhaps you know a little bit about what I've done (outdoor education & working with kids in care). I'm hoping now I've got the A+ and I've at least done a little bit that's hands on with PCs, via the agency, that will help. I've been frustrated with how much work I've got from them, but I was thinking that even if I'm not working 5 days a week, then the start date is on the CV as June. I fired out quite a few earlier in the year, but I've not bothered much until the last few days. Maybe one of these 3 months placements they said would come my way will materialise, but I'm starting to realise it can't be counted on. They have however put me through another round of checks that one of their clients needs, which costs them, so maybe it's not a totally lost hope. 

I spent a good chunk of the afternoon doing a long application form for a field support technician, which seems really varied, it's with a company that does social care, so I'm hoping that I understand what they do and their users may stand in my favour. That and the stupidly long application form will put some folks off. I've also crafted a CV for an apprentice role that doesn't pay apprentice rates, but suspect that one will have a lot of hits, but would also be good if it came to pass. 

I'm struggling with my CV as well. I joined an American Discord where they all suggest putting long lists of skills you've learnt by watching a few YouTube videos. I feel a bit uncomfy saying I know Windows Server whilst I've just pissed around setting up a domain in a few VMs. Maybe I'm to British. It also feels weird when the more I try and meet what they are after, the more it just sounds I've played around at home. Anyway. Not all negative. Each one I do is giving me a bank of stuff and I am trying to upskill myself as fast as possible, so it doesn't just feel like I'm blagging. I do hope if I get some interviews then 

On the subject of upskilling what do you think of ITIL? I think it sounds pretty boring, but a relatively low hanging, if a bit expensive fruit and I do see it on some job ads.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 10, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks, everybody. I think the problem with these first roles is demonstrating you can do any of it, when you've got no experience. I've got loads of stuff working with people, but nothing that actually says customer service, unless perhaps you know a little bit about what I've done (outdoor education & working with kids in care). I'm hoping now I've got the A+ and I've at least done a little bit that's hands on with PCs, via the agency, that will help. I've been frustrated with how much work I've got from them, but I was thinking that even if I'm not working 5 days a week, then the start date is on the CV as June. I fired out quite a few earlier in the year, but I've not bothered much until the last few days. Maybe one of these 3 months placements they said would come my way will materialise, but I'm starting to realise it can't be counted on. They have however put me through another round of checks that one of their clients needs, which costs them, so maybe it's not a totally lost hope.
> 
> I spent a good chunk of the afternoon doing a long application form for a field support technician, which seems really varied, it's with a company that does social care, so I'm hoping that I understand what they do and their users may stand in my favour. That and the stupidly long application form will put some folks off. I've also crafted a CV for an apprentice role that doesn't pay apprentice rates, but suspect that one will have a lot of hits, but would also be good if it came to pass.
> 
> ...


ITIL is basically SR = Service requests , user , software related issue or IN = Incidents , hardware issues really , and adhearing to  SLA's ( cant remember ) which is just getting back to your client in the time frame issued.

Probably loads more than that, but that' all I've ever needed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> ITIL is basically SR = Service requests , user , software related issue or IN = Incidents , hardware issues really , and adhearing to  SLA's ( cant remember ) which is just getting back to your client in the time frame issued.
> 
> Probably loads more than that, but that' all I've ever needed.



Ah yeah. I meant more about having the bit of paper to say you've sat an exam. I know all these basic certs will stops mattering after a while, but just in terms of having a CV/application stand out.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2021)

ITIL is processes more than anything and showing you have an understanding of how the whole user raising a ticket and it being given a priority works. then basically it answers the question of ‘how do you prioritise your workload’ interview question, and they will want something along the lines of highest priority first and then by whatever is next closest to reaching its SLA, and taking advantage of ‘stop the clock’ when waiting user feedback.
We use service-now. It’s actually really good but yes I would recommend at least reading up on ITIL basics.

business as usual will generally always come before project work which at least in our place is given x amount of hours a week that you work on because come xyz that project will be done.

Another common first line/second line tech interview question will be along the lines of a user thinks they have a virus/a users pc has been flagged what do you do? And they basically want you to answer the question to as closely as possible to what their processes will be.


 Sorry waffled a bit and all over the place there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2021)

cybershot said:


> ITIL is processes more than anything and showing you have an understanding of how the whole user raising a ticket and it being given a priority works. then basically it answers the question of ‘how do you prioritise your workload’ interview question, and they will want something along the lines of highest priority first and then by whatever is next closest to reaching its SLA, and taking advantage of ‘stop the clock’ when waiting user feedback.
> We use service-now. It’s actually really good but yes I would recommend at least reading up on ITIL basics.
> 
> business as usual will generally always come before project work which at least in our place is given x amount of hours a week that you work on because come xyz that project will be done.
> ...



Thanks. I think I will do it, I've read it normally takes from a couple of days to a week. £269 for the exam 

I don't know if the CompTIA malware removal is the same, but actually made flashcards for that one as it seemed certain to pop up (and it did)


Identify and research malware symptoms. ...
Quarantine the infected systems. ...
Disable System Restore (in Windows). ...
Remediate the infected systems. ...
Schedule scans and run updates. ...
Enable System Restore and create a restore point (in Windows). ...
Educate the end user.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 10, 2021)

not quarantine first?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> not quarantine first?



I assume its because it might be as something as simple as website telling them they have a virus. But I stand to be corrected.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 10, 2021)

no idea really I'm afraid, I just have a vision of someone identifying and researching the malware symptoms as they spread through the company


----------



## existentialist (Aug 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> no idea really I'm afraid, I just have a vision of someone identifying and researching the malware symptoms as they spread through the company


I'm guessing that the idea is that the research and identification thing is more of an ongoing process, so that when something odd happens, you're not having to figure it out from first principles there and then.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 11, 2021)

Good point well made


----------



## two sheds (Aug 11, 2021)

I'd call that Step 0 then (for no other particular reason).


----------



## cybershot (Aug 11, 2021)

We isolate the machine first, so disconnect from network. If its spreading across the network, get Server admins to disconnect the network shares on the server level. 

Sometimes IT security want the machine (we're lucky, we have a dedicated security team, although i do sometimes wonder what the hell they do, because it feels like end user services end up dealing with everything security), which can be a pain as it means removing it from the end user and giving them a replacement.

9 times out of 10 you'll always reimage the machine anyway to be on the safe side.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 11, 2021)

cybershot said:


> We isolate the machine first, so disconnect from network. If its spreading across the network, get Server admins to disconnect the network shares on the server level.
> 
> Sometimes IT security want the machine (we're lucky, we have a dedicated security team, although i do sometimes wonder what the hell they do, because it feels like end user services end up dealing with everything security), which can be a pain as it means removing it from the end user and giving them a replacement.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 you'll always reimage the machine anyway to be on the safe side.



I did think that when I've been reading the steps. Burn it with fire. I wouldn't trust it until that was done and I've read about root kits that can get in the UEFI.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 11, 2021)

cybershot said:


> ITIL is processes more than anything and showing you have an understanding of how the whole user raising a ticket and it being given a priority works. then basically it answers the question of ‘how do you prioritise your workload’ interview question, and they will want something along the lines of highest priority first and then by whatever is next closest to reaching its SLA, and taking advantage of ‘stop the clock’ when waiting user feedback.
> We use service-now. It’s actually really good but yes I would recommend at least reading up on ITIL basics.
> 
> *business as usual will generally always come before project work *which at least in our place is given x amount of hours a week that you work on because come xyz that project will be done.
> ...



This is where I break down crying.

Our PM's and BAs are in similar numbers to our 1st line and second/third combined. Though we've somehow managed to just get above that with an additional couple of infra members on contracts


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 11, 2021)

I think the funniest moment in my last work was when the application analyst said look this what happens when users open the attachment in the ransomware email.

He shat a brick while our infra manager leant over and ripped the network cable out.

He never got half the content on his machine back.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2021)

I have a job interview which I really didn't expect. I threw a CV out and didn't put loads of work in as I wasn't expecting it. It's with a very small company and the interview will be with the owner. I'm pretty nervous now. Reading his LinkedIN he's not a man who can be blagged, but I can certainly focus over the next few days on getting as good as I can.  I'll remove this quote in a bit, but if anyone can give me pointers on questions it would be amazing. Obviously, I can't blag I can code or use Linux with any real proficiency, I've never used AWS, but I'm hoping all my Net+ stuff will be useful. Have a good answer to what a default gateway is and try and stumble my way through the routing stuff.

Really annoyingly I'm doing a deployment till the early hours the night before and then doing a day of canoeing. However he was kind enough to rearrange it till when I finish work, so didn't want to push it any further.



> < job spec redacted >


----------



## souljacker (Aug 12, 2021)

When is the interview UnderAnOpenSky ? I'm a bit busy at the moment but could give you a brief run through on unifi WiFi and the switch stuff if you want? Also can provide Cisco images for gns3 if you want to have a play yourself. Can't help with the other stuff though I'm afraid.

It does sound like a jack of all trades style role though so keenness to learn and a good problem solving approach is probably going to go down well.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2021)

Thanks souljacker. That could be helpful. It's on Monday. The gns3 stuff is probably a bit too much at the moment, I've not got to the stage of trying to learn the command line for switches yet, it's not been needed for studies yet. I would like the images though as it's on my list. Seems a long way off, but I was looking at starting CCNA when I've finished this one. 

I'm slightly kicking myself I went for TP Link rather Unifi for my home network now, but hopefully, if I can answer questions and show keenness to learn it will go far.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 12, 2021)

Sounds like a great opportunity to learn, as long as they don’t abuse you with stupidly low pay or unrealistic expectations of working hours.

From what you’ve said here, you should be an ideal candidate. You’ve shown initiative and interest, and done stuff yourself in order to learn.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity to learn, as long as they don’t abuse you with stupidly low pay or unrealistic expectations of working hours.
> 
> From what you’ve said here, you should be an ideal candidate. You’ve shown initiative and interest, and done stuff yourself in order to learn.



Cheers. He did ask via IM what my salary expectation as so at least we're on the same page. Not high as I know what the bottom end is for entry-level jobs and I just want to get my foot in the door. I think I've got to get a load of interview questions over the next few days and try and answer them as I've never had an interview like that before. Even if they don't ask them it gives me practice getting my thoughts in order. And obviously be able to give a half decent answer to what a default gateway is and about subnetting. 

On that note can I do a quick understanding check here. If I want to break down the 192.168.0.x range into two subnets I'd use a subnet mask of 255.255.255.128, so I get a range of 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.126 & 192.168.0.129 to 192.168.0.255? How then would I allocate them? Is it just a case of giving the DHCP server those ranges to use?


----------



## souljacker (Aug 12, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Cheers. He did ask via IM what my salary expectation as so at least we're on the same page. Not high as I know what the bottom end is for entry-level jobs and I just want to get my foot in the door. I think I've got to get a load of interview questions over the next few days and try and answer them as I've never had an interview like that before. Even if they don't ask them it gives me practice getting my thoughts in order. And obviously be able to give a half decent answer to what a default gateway is and about subnetting.
> 
> On that note can I do a quick understanding check here. If I want to break down the 192.168.0.x range into two subnets I'd use a subnet mask of 255.255.255.128, so I get a range of 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.126 & 192.168.0.129 to 192.168.0.255? How then would I allocate them? Is it just a case of giving the DHCP server those ranges to use?



Yes although you can't use .255 as its the broadcast address. DHCP server will allocate them if on the same VLAN. You need a DHCP helper/relay setting if not.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2021)

Ok, thanks, little by little some things are starting to click. 

So your DHCP server does all the subnets and the DHCP relay passes that information along?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 14, 2021)

The JD almost sounds too good to be true. No experience necessary but we’ll train you to be an operations manager! In what? 6 weeks, months, years?

Anyway. I wouldn’t stress too much about technology on this one. After all it’s said you’ll receive training on all the good stuff.

concentrate on having good customer service skills, explaining things in plain English and talk about, we’ll, all the stuff you’ve generally talked about on here and what you’re passions are and that the JD almost sounds too good to be true in that it describes just how you’d like your new career to progress and given an opportunity the owner will make a decision he won’t regret. Enthusiasm alone can steed you well.

You know what a private network is. You know what a router is. And you understand subnetting. Don’t get bogged down in it. Just be able to explain a class a,b,c and that will probably be enough. But who am I to know. I could be telling you to chill out and you do and then you go. Well I wish I didn’t listen to him. So prepare how you see fit. You got this.

don’t forget to have 2/3 questions ready to ask them too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 14, 2021)

Yeah, that's why I ended up not putting loads of effort into the application. It sounds too good to be true. I've put loads of work in revisiting those ones, it's been good revision if nothing else, so it's not wasted effort. The only bit you've mentioned that still confuses me is Classes. They are still mentioned everywhere and yet I also thought they went out when CIDR was introduced in 1993 and we don't really learn about much other tech from that time period, which makes me think I've got the wrong end of the stick? Anyway I can just focus on what I do know and be honest about I don't, but say that I want to learn more, which is true.

Tried to research more about the company, but webpage doesn't give me loads to go off...




Was on a Win 10 deployment last night till silly o'clock which is a bit bonkers. Was also quite reassuring, that whilst there are a lot of gaps in knowledge, I actually knew a lot more in some areas than the people I was working with. Obviously, there are gaps, but I was mostly there to replace PCs, so was nice I was able to help with the other bits.

Some weird stuff (other then them just getting rid of 7). The machines we were fitting only had 4gb, I actually thought the first one I noticed must have had some RAM come unseated in transit, but no, that's what they came with. A lot of the ones I was removing had 8gb. The cost-saving must be tiny. The security on the place was mental getting in, but once in there was passwords taped to screens and loads of details about the machines on the wallpaper. I mean it was mostly internal network stuff, great for checking connectivity, but I'm sure some kind of bad actor could find that useful if they did get access. Some cool 8 screen setups though, with a KVM switch that meant you could use two PCs on the same mouse and keyboard, but with all the screens doing different PCs and you could treat it like a single multi monitor PC. Didn't know that was possible.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 14, 2021)

Don’t worry about classes. Some people use them (wrongly) as a shorter way of saying /8 (A), /16 (B) or /24 (C). No one cares about the first octet bit settings and what class that denoted because those rules aren’t really followed any more.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 14, 2021)

The only reason these days to know about classes is if you are buying a new range from RIPE and even then, you won't get one as there aren't any left. Also, companies (even big ones) will use private addressing (10., 172.16, and 192.168.) subnetted into multiple smaller ranges throughout their network. As long as you understand what a /24, /23 or /30 look like and how they work, you'll be fine.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 14, 2021)

Sorry when I said classes I did mean in the sense of private addressing not public.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 15, 2021)

Great. So the public classes are now well obsolete and pretty much irrelevant to anything I'd come across. However people still use the terms A, B & C when it comes to private IP address just to refer to 0., 172.16, and 192.168, but it's still pretty meaningless as these can be subdivided however it's needed?


----------



## MBV (Aug 15, 2021)

Feel like there's an elegant solution to this Android phone issue but I'm not sure what it is. 

During the working day I bluetooth music to a small amp. The issue arises when someone calls me; I have to do an awkward process where I pause the music, turn off bluetooth on the phone, answer the call and then use my mobile normally. Otherwise the caller's voice comes out of the speakers and it doesn't make for a great experience.

Do I need to set up a rule somehow? I don't want to lose the option to receive calls via Bluetooth entirely as I occasionally get calls when in the car.  Have I missed something obvious?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 15, 2021)

MBV said:


> Feel like there's an elegant solution to this Android phone issue but I'm not sure what it is.
> 
> During the working day I bluetooth music to a small amp. The issue arises when someone calls me; I have to do an awkward process where I pause the music, turn off bluetooth on the phone, answer the call and then use my mobile normally. Otherwise the caller's voice comes out of the speakers and it doesn't make for a great experience.
> 
> Do I need to set up a rule somehow? I don't want to lose the option to receive calls via Bluetooth entirely as I occasionally get calls when in the car.  Have I missed something obvious?



If you go to bluetooth and find the device, there should be an options menu next to it. Click this and you should be able to select the speaker for just media audio and not calls.


----------



## MBV (Aug 15, 2021)

Thank you - that is embarrassingly simple


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 15, 2021)

MBV said:


> Thank you - that is embarrassingly simple



Only when you know where to look


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 15, 2021)

I was trying to study this morning but decided that I'm not running on enough sleep, so I'd do the more "fun" stuff.  Pulled out the thin client I bought a few weeks back. Pretty zippy with Win 10 and totally silent, quite impressed. However I bought it for Linux and because it performed better than I thought it might, I went for Mint (it's what you use two sheds?). Gave it a DHCP reservation, got PiHole installed on it, set up xrdp and checked I could connect from the main desktop.  Set it up in the bookcase and run into my stumbling block. You can't login remotely if there is a user logged in. I've set it up to login automatically, so if I'm away and the power dies, my partner can just turn it on. So now it's sat up on the bookshelf and I can't talk to the dam thing. Ah well. Probably learned more today than watching more bloody videos on Udemy. It's just nice when you can finish a day with a job complete.

The collection. It's growing


----------



## souljacker (Aug 15, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Set it up in the bookcase and run into my stumbling block. You can't login remotely if there is a user logged in. I've set it up to login automatically, so if I'm away and the power dies, my partner can just turn it on. So now it's sat up on the bookshelf and I can't talk to the dam thing.


I think this is a restriction on xrdp. There are some workarounds here: xRDP – Allow multiple sessions (local and remote) for the same user  – HowTo – Griffon's IT Library

Personally, I tend to use VNC on linux servers but I also know the software well after working with KVM-over-IP kit years ago.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 15, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I was trying to study this morning but decided that I'm not running on enough sleep, so I'd do the more "fun" stuff.  Pulled out the thin client I bought a few weeks back. Pretty zippy with Win 10 and totally silent, quite impressed. However I bought it for Linux and because it performed better than I thought it might, I went for Mint (it's what you use two sheds?). Gave it a DHCP reservation, got PiHole installed on it, set up xrdp and checked I could connect from the main desktop.  Set it up in the bookcase and run into my stumbling block. You can't login remotely if there is a user logged in. I've set it up to login automatically, so if I'm away and the power dies, my partner can just turn it on. So now it's sat up on the bookshelf and I can't talk to the dam thing. Ah well. Probably learned more today than watching more bloody videos on Udemy. It's just nice when you can finish a day with a job complete.
> 
> The collection. It's growing
> 
> View attachment 283761



Your little HP server is identical to mine. Mine is 12Tb unstriped though.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 15, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I was trying to study this morning but decided that I'm not running on enough sleep, so I'd do the more "fun" stuff.  Pulled out the thin client I bought a few weeks back. Pretty zippy with Win 10 and totally silent, quite impressed. However I bought it for Linux and because it performed better than I thought it might, I went for Mint (it's what you use two sheds?). Gave it a DHCP reservation, got PiHole installed on it, set up xrdp and checked I could connect from the main desktop.  Set it up in the bookcase and run into my stumbling block. You can't login remotely if there is a user logged in. I've set it up to login automatically, so if I'm away and the power dies, my partner can just turn it on. So now it's sat up on the bookshelf and I can't talk to the dam thing. Ah well. Probably learned more today than watching more bloody videos on Udemy. It's just nice when you can finish a day with a job complete.
> 
> The collection. It's growing
> 
> View attachment 283761


Yep I started off with ubuntu but after some kind person on here recommended it I moved over to Mint. Do like it, but you've left me standing with all of that  

My system downstairs kept failing and I got blank screen and "intramfs" prompt - which I assumed at the time meant the OS was fucked. It happened a couple of times so I actually checked what it was and it's just a maintenance type screen. I typed in 'exit', fsck dev/sda2 (file system check the boot partition) and yes to all the questions and then exit and boom working system again  

It's happened a couple of times, flagging up bad sectors on the SSD. I'm assuming that the bad sectors are rerouted on the SSD itself - but it's happened a couple of times now, does this mean the SSD is failing (it is old)?


----------



## strung out (Aug 15, 2021)

Not sure if I'm missing something simple, but I'm finding it infuriating trying to find a hub/adaptor for my laptops that has all the ports I need. Has anyone got any ideas?

Needs to be Mac and Windows 10 compatible, with the following ports:

1 x HDMI
1 x USB C (must be able to provide pass through charging to the laptops)
3 x USB 3.0
1 x Ethernet
SD/MicroSD reader optional bonus
A long cable, so I can fix the hub/adaptor in place (my Macbook and Windows laptops have the USB C ports on opposite sides )
As an extra bonus, it would be great to have the power/USB C port, Ethernet and HDMI port on the rear, with the others located on the front, so I can plug/unplug the USB peripherals with ease.

Everything I've found is either horrendously expensive (like £150+), or is lacking in one key area. All I want is a site that lets me plug in my requirements and gives me all the matching options!

This looks like the closest one, but one of its USB ports is only 2.0 instead of 3.0, and the cable is ridiculously short too, meaning I can't fix it in place. Would a USB C extender fuck things up in any way?

EUASOO USB C Hub 9 Port Aluminium USB C Adapter with 4K HDMI, 2 USB 3.0 Ports, 1 USB 2.0 Port, Type C PD, Gigablit Ethernet RJ45, SD/TF Card Reader for MacBook Air/Pro, Chromebook, More Type C Devices - Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 16, 2021)

I’ve had a few N-in-1 usb-C hubs. They’ve been okayish. Generally they flake out a bit the Gigabit Ethernet, not drawing enough power to keep the connection 100% reliable, and the short cables are a pain. Extension USB-C cables also seem to fail to carry all the signals, male-female adapters even more so.

I ended up buying one of these 9-in-1 charger hubs when they launched on Indiegogo. ADG 100W 9-in-1 GaN Charger USB-C Power Hub

There are newer versions out now which add an SSD to the hub. Gadge Hub 100W GaN Charger and USB-C Hub with SSD Enclosure | Gadgetsin


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 16, 2021)

So after a weeks extreme studying, with the help of the links posted earlier and amazons own free training (plus loads of tests questions) I reckon I'm about ready to take the AZ900 and the AWS cloud practitioners exams ( they are essentially the same thing , just different terminology and features but (for me) it's all pretty straight forward.

Just got to raise the funds to take the blooming things


----------



## strung out (Aug 16, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> I’ve had a few N-in-1 usb-C hubs. They’ve been okayish. Generally they flake out a bit the Gigabit Ethernet, not drawing enough power to keep the connection 100% reliable, and the short cables are a pain. Extension USB-C cables also seem to fail to carry all the signals, male-female adapters even more so.
> 
> I ended up buying one of these 9-in-1 charger hubs when they launched on Indiegogo. ADG 100W 9-in-1 GaN Charger USB-C Power Hub
> 
> There are newer versions out now which add an SSD to the hub. Gadge Hub 100W GaN Charger and USB-C Hub with SSD Enclosure | Gadgetsin


Thanks, glad it's not just me finding them problematic! That ADG one does look ok, except for the lack of UBC A ports, though I might be able to work around that potentially. 

I need to connect a set of USB A headphones and a keyboard/mouse dongle, with the ability to also quickly plug in various flash drives without having to dick around unplugging other things. 

I could possibly compromise by getting a second adaptor (both laptops have two USB C ports), but it'd be nice to have a more elegant solution.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 16, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I think this is a restriction on xrdp. There are some workarounds here: xRDP – Allow multiple sessions (local and remote) for the same user  – HowTo – Griffon's IT Library
> 
> Personally, I tend to use VNC on linux servers but I also know the software well after working with KVM-over-IP kit years ago.



Thanks. Before I was trying to learn and just wanted the kit to be functional, I used VNC for my little server, but finding RDP was a bit of a revelation as it's so much quicker. I don't know if that's the version of VNC I was using (think it was tight). Doing some more reading apparently AnyDesk is quite good, I'll give it a go when I've got access to the desktop tomorrow (I'm relegated to the chromebook today as she's WFH)



Sasaferrato said:


> Your little HP server is identical to mine. Mine is 12Tb unstriped though.



They're good, aren't they. I seem to remember it being a total bargain, so much so that when I was looking recently on Facebook marketplace, they hold their value so well, that they are close to what I paid for it years ago. I've put an i3 in it that I got from eBay very cheaply and taken it up to 8gb of RAM. My frustration is that it's a complete faff to get an SSD as boot drive running of the extra SATA port inside.



two sheds said:


> Yep I started off with ubuntu but after some kind person on here recommended it I moved over to Mint. Do like it, but you've left me standing with all of that
> 
> My system downstairs kept failing and I got blank screen and "intramfs" prompt - which I assumed at the time meant the OS was fucked. It happened a couple of times so I actually checked what it was and it's just a maintenance type screen. I typed in 'exit', fsck dev/sda2 (file system check the boot partition) and yes to all the questions and then exit and boom working system again
> 
> It's happened a couple of times, flagging up bad sectors on the SSD. I'm assuming that the bad sectors are rerouted on the SSD itself - but it's happened a couple of times now, does this mean the SSD is failing (it is old)?



It's not that much really, the DHCP is done on the router and PiHole & xrdp was just following guides I found via google. Little things like whilst ifconfig is similar to ipconfig in windows, it's not quite the same information wise.

No idea I'm afraid if it's your drive failing causing this, but it sounds probable. Good news is they are pretty cheap these days, at least in the smaller sizes. I've got a noisy hdd in my server, but I don't know which one it is, they all pass the checks and I've not got the patience to pull them out and just use one at a time until I find. I guess I'll know when it dies.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 16, 2021)

Just as a heads up UnderAnOpenSky ifconfig is being deprecated and you should learn about ipsuite now. It's more powerful and slightly easier to use.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 16, 2021)

Had the phone interview this afternoon. Didn't get asked about subnets & gateways, just to chat about the tech I've been using. Slightly embarrassing when he asked me what IP range I'd been using on Hyper V and I couldn't remember. Still, I didn't mess it up to bad as I've got a face to face interview on Thursday. It's not actually for the company I applied for, he's set up a new MSP, although he said it was different to how most companies do it, with an emphasis on the cloud and how people expect different working patterns now we've had the pandemic. When I asked more about the exact job role he said that will depend on my skills, at the moment he's just trying to get a pool of talent. So hopefully good.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 16, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Just as a heads up UnderAnOpenSky ifconfig is being deprecated and you should learn about ipsuite now. It's more powerful and slightly easier to use.



Ah nice one. I'll have a play with that tomorrow.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 16, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Had the phone interview this afternoon. Didn't get asked about subnets & gateways, just to chat about the tech I've been using. Slightly embarrassing when he asked me what IP range I'd been using on Hyper V and I couldn't remember. Still, I didn't mess it up to bad as I've got a face to face interview on Thursday. It's not actually for the company I applied for, he's set up a new MSP, although he said it was different to how most companies do it, with an emphasis on the cloud and how people expect different working patterns now we've had the pandemic. When I asked more about the exact job role he said that will depend on my skills, at the moment he's just trying to get a pool of talent. So hopefully good.


Sounds like a very pragmatic operator. This bodes well.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 16, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> So after a weeks extreme studying, with the help of the links posted earlier and amazons own free training (plus loads of tests questions) I reckon I'm about ready to take the AZ900 and the AWS cloud practitioners exams ( they are essentially the same thing , just different terminology and features but (for me) it's all pretty straight forward.
> 
> Just got to raise the funds to take the blooming things



I started looking at some of their learning materials earlier, in case I got asked any questions about what I knew about Azure or AWS. Is it just me or do they feel more like sales pitches then technical training?

You can get the AZ900 for £15 though if you say you were affected by Covid. I got the MS365 one for this earlier this year, but didn't do because of family stuff.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 16, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. Before I was trying to learn and just wanted the kit to be functional, I used VNC for my little server, but finding RDP was a bit of a revelation as it's so much quicker. I don't know if that's the version of VNC I was using (think it was tight). Doing some more reading apparently AnyDesk is quite good, I'll give it a go when I've got access to the desktop tomorrow (I'm relegated to the chromebook today as she's WFH)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok - I went through your post again and (nearly) understand.  

£20 for a 120 GB SSD  I checked and I'm only using a fraction of that storage at the moment so I'll keep with the workarounds.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 16, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I started looking at some of their learning materials earlier, in case I got asked any questions about what I knew about Azure or AWS. Is it just me or do they feel more like sales pitches then technical training?


A lot of vendor training is like that I'm afraid.

If you are doing Azure stuff with MSPs, might be a good idea to have a quick read up on Expressroute as all the Azure MSPs I've worked with use it.

Do you mind me asking who the company is? PM if you'd rather. I know quite a few of the people who work in that space.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 16, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I started looking at some of their learning materials earlier, in case I got asked any questions about what I knew about Azure or AWS. Is it just me or do they feel more like sales pitches then technical training?
> 
> You can get the AZ900 for £15 though if you say you were affected by Covid. I got the MS365 one for this earlier this year, but didn't do because of family stuff.


Wicked, Thank you .well I lost/left one job due to covid, I wonder if that will do...where did you see that (AZ for 15?) ?

And yes the az900 and aws cert practitioners are basically the same things just different features, components and terminology , you're right the it does seem like a sales pitch.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 16, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I started looking at some of their learning materials earlier, in case I got asked any questions about what I knew about Azure or AWS. Is it just me or do they feel more like sales pitches then technical training?
> 
> You can get the AZ900 for £15 though if you say you were affected by Covid. I got the MS365 one for this earlier this year, but didn't do because of family stuff.



ETA found it, reckon I can do it for  £15, I should be able to pass it this week.

Thank you again


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 16, 2021)

souljacker said:


> A lot of vendor training is like that I'm afraid.
> 
> If you are doing Azure stuff with MSPs, might be a good idea to have a quick read up on Expressroute as all the Azure MSPs I've worked with use it.
> 
> Do you mind me asking who the company is? PM if you'd rather. I know quite a few of the people who work in that space.



Oh that is interesting. I was just wondering about this today, about how you connect an existing domain and if things are mixed and matched. I must start playing with Azure a little bit, although tomorrow I'm going to really knuckle down to just playing with server, as we talked about it today and I feel a little rusty. I've focused my time on to passing Net+, thinking another cert was more quantifiable on a CV, but this is arguably more useful for now. 

I'll drop you a PM in case you have heard of them,



ruffneck23 said:


> ETA found it, reckon I can do it for  £15, I should be able to pass it this week.
> 
> Thank you again



Great. Glad it helps you. They seem rather expensive certs for what they are anyway!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 17, 2021)

Found out I might be able get to help with the exams through the ' Flexible support fund ' via UC , up to £150 for training to get back to work, fingers crossed


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Found out I might be able get to help with the exams through the ' Flexible support fund ' via UC , up to £150 for training to get back to work, fingers crossed



That would be awesome. Cover the cost of the AWS one right? 

Years ago when it was still job seekers I asked if they'd give me money to help get a trailer license for my minibus ticket. They basically laughed at me. Don't get if you don't ask though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 17, 2021)

Yeah, If I pay the £15 for the azure one then it will cover the AWS one, but I haven't heard back from the DWP regarding it, but to be fair I only enquired a couple of hours ago.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 20, 2021)

So I had my electricity run out on me while I was working (fucking pre-paid key meters! ), and my personal PC was switched on when this happened. After slamming on the emergency leccy, I booted up my desktop again. Only I didn't, because the machine produced one long beep and two or three short beeps and did nothing else. Panic began to set in as I feared the worst had happened. I reboot the machine. It works fine. So what changed?

I did some digging online, and I think my monitor setup is to blame. Before rebooting my PC, I hit a switch which changes the input accepted by one of my two monitors. When I'm working, my main monitor is switched to my work laptop. When I'm not working, the main monitor is connected to the GPU's single DisplayPort, which for some reason the PC treats as the primary display output (I had to get a DP adapter to get my setup working properly, since I only had HDMI cables). So when I rebooted my computer with the main monitor set to my laptop, which I _think_ I've never done before, something apparently went wrong and my PC just had a hiccup on account of this.

Hopefully it's something like that. Otherwise my GPU is dying, and in the current market that prospect fills me with dread.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 20, 2021)

NoXion said:


> So I had my electricity run out on me while I was working (fucking pre-paid key meters! ), and my personal PC was switched on when this happened. After slamming on the emergency leccy, I booted up my desktop again. Only I didn't, because the machine produced one long beep and two or three short beeps and did nothing else. Panic began to set in as I feared the worst had happened. I reboot the machine. It works fine. So what changed?
> 
> I did some digging online, and I think my monitor setup is to blame. Before rebooting my PC, I hit a switch which changes the input accepted by one of my two monitors. When I'm working, my main monitor is switched to my work laptop. When I'm not working, the main monitor is connected to the GPU's single DisplayPort, which for some reason the PC treats as the primary display output (I had to get a DP adapter to get my setup working properly, since I only had HDMI cables). So when I rebooted my computer with the main monitor set to my laptop, which I _think_ I've never done before, something apparently went wrong and my PC just had a hiccup on account of this.
> 
> Hopefully it's something like that. Otherwise my GPU is dying, and in the current market that prospect fills me with dread.



That's what the beep codes suggest, but if it's working now I'd probably just ignore it. Maybe look at a cheap UPS if this is something that's likely to happen again, so at least you have time to shut it down.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 20, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Maybe look at a cheap UPS if this is something that's likely to happen again, so at least you have time to shut it down.


Anyone have recommendations on a home UPS? 
I lost power to all the downstairs sockets (excluding the kitchen) earlier in the week when some builders tripped the circuit.
My poor old HP Microserver doesn't like rebooting - it loses access to the USB port where the boot disk is plugged in. Without that my Kubernetes cluster has no disk.....

I've had a look on Amaz*n, they have a few under/around £100 - their own Basics one (which is rebadged CyberPower), a CyberPower which is cheaper but looks identical? and an APC.

The sneaky thing is that although they have 6/8 outlets, only some of them are actually on the standby supply, the others are just spike-protected.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 20, 2021)

I've had an APC ES700 (list seems to be £200+ although I don't remember paying that much for it, this is reconditioned) chugging along under the desk for three or four years now, been called on a couple of times - now that you say though, that's only got 4 actually protected but I only really need it for the computer and perhaps external disk.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 20, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> .
> 
> The sneaky thing is that although they have 6/8 outlets, only some of them are actually on the standby supply, the others are just spike-protected.


That's ok though. You only need to put a few on the standby (PC and monitor) whilst protecting things like routers and laptop chargers on the spike protection.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 20, 2021)

/nips upstairs to change a couple of things round


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 20, 2021)

I don't I'm afraid. I've had a look, but I think the ones I'd probably want are quite expensive as I might not be around to shut the machines down, so would need to have decent capacity.

Got another interview for the job, think yesterday went well. Certainly sounds cool for an entry-level role anyway. So that will be phone, in person and now webcam with several other people. I don't think I've ever been through 3 interviews before.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 20, 2021)

Lots of corporate customers balk at the cost when they see how expensive long run time UPSs are. They all think they need 1 or 2 hour runtimes but that's not really what UPSs are designed for. If you want to keep critical infrastructure up for a long time you need generators. UPSs are really to give you a chance to shut everything down properly in the event of a long power outage whilst also protecting from voltage spikes and brownouts.

Tripplite make good ones and the little Eaton 3S ones are decent for the price.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm presuming the only real problem comes if the power goes down while you're reading from/writing to disk (apart from SSD)?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 20, 2021)

I had an APC one some years back. The problem for me was at least at the time. They just gobbled way to much leccy to warrant something shorting. I’d rather just use it as an excuse to buy new tech should a worst case scenario happen. If I lose a few hours work I don’t really care.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 20, 2021)

souljacker said:


> That's ok though. You only need to put a few on the standby (PC and monitor) whilst protecting things like routers and laptop chargers on the spike protection.


If only…..

Network switch, WiFi Bridge, 2 x Intel NUC, HP Microserver, “desktop” PC Monitors, monitor switch(es).

Fortunately the two laptops will run on battery.  

Realistically I’d need to keep the switch, Microserver and NUCs going until they can be shutdown safely.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 20, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Anyone have recommendations on a home UPS?
> I lost power to all the downstairs sockets (excluding the kitchen) earlier in the week when some builders tripped the circuit.
> My poor old HP Microserver doesn't like rebooting - it loses access to the USB port where the boot disk is plugged in. Without that my Kubernetes cluster has no disk.....
> 
> ...


I've been using these for years. 





						APC by Schneider Electric Power-Saving Back-UPS PRO - BR1500GI - Uninterruptible Power Supply 1500VA (AVR, 10 Outlets IEC-C13, USB, Shutdown Software) : Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
					

Shop for APC by Schneider Electric PC products at the Amazon.co.uk Electronics & Photo store.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




I have it running a PC, 3 monitors, NAS and Router, and it gives me around half an hour of use after a power cut. 

I only ever had one problem in about 10 years, and a replacement unit was shipped immediately and the old one collected. Their customer service is excellent. 

To get round the lack of protected outputs, just chop one of the supplied male to female kettle leads and attach it to a multi-way extension socket.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 20, 2021)

Avoid CyberPower. It still dropped power to a PC, It's OK for low power stuff. 

And yes the load was within spec. :-P


----------



## stdP (Aug 20, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Anyone have recommendations on a home UPS?
> I lost power to all the downstairs sockets (excluding the kitchen) earlier in the week when some builders tripped the circuit.
> My poor old HP Microserver doesn't like rebooting - it loses access to the USB port where the boot disk is plugged in. Without that my Kubernetes cluster has no disk.....
> 
> ...



I've steered clear of Cyberpower since they've got a less then stellar reputation. I use an Eaton Ellipse PRO myself; we've used them at work for a while now. The more capable APC units in the same ballpark, whilst somewhat cheaper, seemed to go through batteries at an atrocious rate; most larger models in the APC Back-UPS range would be throwing warnings after 18-24 months asking for replacement. If you want to save money, lots of people/offices will flog their UPSes s/h rather than going to the faff of new batteries.

However, these are probably overkill for something as dinky as an HP microserver. A "baby" UPS like the APC Back-UPS 400 (which looks like a glorified gangplug) should be sufficient to give yourself enough time for a clean shutdown with utils like NUT or apcupsd.

I don't think you should both running the monitor through the UPS (other than using the merely surge-protected sockets) unless you really need to. You're just looking for enough time for a clean shutdown IMHO and that should be something that's handled automatically.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 20, 2021)

Surely you need the monitors to close down properly (sorry - something I'm not understanding here)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 20, 2021)

stdP said:


> I've steered clear of Cyberpower since they've got a less then stellar reputation. I use an Eaton Ellipse PRO myself; we've used them at work for a while now. The more capable APC units in the same ballpark, whilst somewhat cheaper, seemed to go through batteries at an atrocious rate; most larger models in the APC Back-UPS range would be throwing warnings after 18-24 months asking for replacement. If you want to save money, lots of people/offices will flog their UPSes s/h rather than going to the faff of new batteries.
> 
> However, these are probably overkill for something as dinky as an HP microserver. A "baby" UPS like the APC Back-UPS 400 (which looks like a glorified gangplug) should be sufficient to give yourself enough time for a clean shutdown with utils like NUT or apcupsd.
> 
> I don't think you should both running the monitor through the UPS (other than using the merely surge-protected sockets) unless you really need to. You're just looking for enough time for a clean shutdown IMHO and that should be something that's handled automatically.



As someone who is very much into buying old enterprise tech on ebay this sounds like an excellent idea. Do the replacement batteries cost much?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 20, 2021)

stdP said:


> I've steered clear of Cyberpower since they've got a less then stellar reputation. I use an Eaton Ellipse PRO myself; we've used them at work for a while now. The more capable APC units in the same ballpark, whilst somewhat cheaper, seemed to go through batteries at an atrocious rate; most larger models in the APC Back-UPS range would be throwing warnings after 18-24 months asking for replacement. If you want to save money, lots of people/offices will flog their UPSes s/h rather than going to the faff of new batteries.
> 
> However, these are probably overkill for something as dinky as an HP microserver. A "baby" UPS like the APC Back-UPS 400 (which looks like a glorified gangplug) should be sufficient to give yourself enough time for a clean shutdown with utils like NUT or apcupsd.
> 
> I don't think you should both running the monitor through the UPS (other than using the merely surge-protected sockets) unless you really need to. You're just looking for enough time for a clean shutdown IMHO and that should be something that's handled automatically.


The batteries on my APC 1500 are lasting between 3 and 4 years, and until recently the UPS was getting really heavy use, as the electricity supply to my house was dreadful, with frequent power cuts and brownouts.

I did a fair amount of research before opting for the Apc unit, but decided against the Eaton stuff based on reviews like the following. (translated from French so may contain errors) 



> I bought both UPS and tested them under the same conditions on my Freebox Revolution.
> 
> APC 1500 VA: duration 2h51
> EATON PRO 1600 VA: 1h21
> ...


I can't speak for other devices in their respective ranges but from what I read about products to suit my need, the APC was the best option.

Also, I absolutely do need my monitors powered through the backup, to facilitate safe saving and shutdown of everything I'm working on at the time. I don't use hibernate.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 20, 2021)

I remember that I did read up on them before getting the APC (not that this always helps), and yes it's silent.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I remember that I did read up on them before getting the APC (not that this always helps), and yes it's silent.


Mine isn't silent once I lose mains power and the UPS kicks in, the fan is actually quite noisy. There's no way I could put up with that noise constantly, it'd drive me nuts.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 20, 2021)

Not noticed, but I'd anyway tend to leave the room once I'd shut stuff down.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 22, 2021)

I don't qualify but one of you folks who work with networks might be able to blag a free AP....





__





						Juniper Networks
					






					ai.mist.com


----------



## dervish (Aug 23, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I don't qualify but one of you folks who work with networks might be able to blag a free AP....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, those are some pretty restrictive requirements. 

Then again, that's quite an expensive bit of kit.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 23, 2021)

That didn't go as well as I hoped. I'd hoped to have the weekend to do more, but I was clearing my Dad's house, which was pretty tough times. Video interview with 3 people, I was the only one with the webcam on. Guy I would be working under (but not spoke to before) definitely go to matter my sum total of IT work is basically plugging cables in. 

Got a sub netting question first. Was asked to give the sub net for 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.1.1. I said it would be a /23, he asked for the subnet mask and was told I could Google. I've put my limited practice into drawing out a cheat sheet and not using a calculator and couldn't get the answer I wanted. Felt pretty flustered, just googled the /23 and got 255.255.254.0, just felt like it took forever. Asked why I wouldn't use a 16, said I didn't want to use to many IPs. Someone please tell me I was on track.

Asked about Office 365 and different plans and how I'd explain it to the customer. Felt clunky and didn't have great answers about why I would recommend top teir. Asked to screen share and show them what I'd been working on. My fucking VMs wouldn't load because of lack of hard disk space. I knew I was running low but it's not done that before.  I think I got thrown something to ask how I'd reserved IPs of my own network (DHCP reservation).

Only good thing about it was I know tomorrow. Agency has called and the onging job they first talked about beginning of May the client wants to speak to me tomorrow. They sounded really put out when I said I was doing a climbing session in the morning. So really hope I haven't blown that one as well.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That didn't go as well as I hoped. I'd hoped to have the weekend to do more, but I was clearing my Dad's house, which was pretty tough times. Video interview with 3 people, I was the only one with the webcam on. Guy I would be working under (but not spoke to before) definitely go to matter my sum total of IT work is basically plugging cables in.
> 
> Got a sub netting question first. Was asked to give the sub net for 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.1.1. I said it would be a /23, he asked for the subnet mask and was told I could Google. I've put my limited practice into drawing out a cheat sheet and not using a calculator and couldn't get the answer I wanted. Felt pretty flustered, just googled the /23 and got 255.255.254.0, just felt like it took forever. Asked why I wouldn't use a 16, said I didn't want to use to many IPs. Someone please tell me I was on track.
> 
> ...


ah mate dont beat yourself up, I always get confused with subnetting, and what they are asking you about o365 seems more like a sales role, than an engineering one.

That interview does seem a bit full on and rude of them to not be on video when you have made the effort.

and to ask to show your screen to show what you've been up to... really? never been asked to do that.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 23, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Got a sub netting question first. Was asked to give the sub net for 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.1.1. I said it would be a /23, he asked for the subnet mask and was told I could Google. I've put my limited practice into drawing out a cheat sheet and not using a calculator and couldn't get the answer I wanted. Felt pretty flustered, just googled the /23 and got 255.255.254.0, just felt like it took forever. Asked why I wouldn't use a 16, said I didn't want to use to many IPs. Someone please tell me I was on track.


That's the correct answer and as good a reason as any. The more you deal with subnets, the more familar it'll become. You got there and youunderstood why. Can't see that they could ask much more than that for a fresh starter.



UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Asked about Office 365 and different plans and how I'd explain it to the customer. Felt clunky and didn't have great answers about why I would recommend top teir. Asked to screen share and show them what I'd been working on. My fucking VMs wouldn't load because of lack of hard disk space. I knew I was running low but it's not done that before.  I think I got thrown something to ask how I'd reserved IPs of my own network (DHCP reservation).


Sounds like the usual curse of the demo. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 23, 2021)

We've had so many blaggers and "CV-engineering" candidates that we tried to do some exercises to prove that people actually were worth interviewing.
We'd send them an exercise using Terraform, which also demonstrated that they understood how DNS worked, 7-10 days in advance and ask them to put something into a repo in GitHub that we could look at and walk through during the interview.
Out of 8 candidates, we got one who had a go, didn't read the instructions, and didn't complete the exercise. The rest didn't even respond.

Asking too much for a £50k+ job apparently....


----------



## 8ball (Aug 23, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> We've had so many blaggers and "CV-engineering" candidates that we tried to do some exercises to prove that people actually were worth interviewing.
> We'd send them an exercise using Terraform, which also demonstrated that they understood how DNS worked, 7-10 days in advance and ask them to put something into a repo in GitHub that we could look at and walk through during the interview.
> Out of 8 candidates, we got one who had a go, didn't read the instructions, and didn't complete the exercise. The rest didn't even respond.
> 
> Asking too much for a £50k+ job apparently....



We had someone who flat-out refused to open an Excel file and acted like we had breached the Geneva convention.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks folks. It sounds interesting and I don't fully know what the role will be. I'm not sure they do yet either, but the way the new company was described was allowing users who are now hybrid/wfh to have more choice about their IT. He was interested in some my background in the last interview as there would be some training along with the support. So probably why that question. It's also a different role then what I orginally applied for and I believe it's about supporting 365 so not unreasonable I guess. The sub netting thing is fustrating as I feel I've learnt loads the last few weeks and another few hours and I'd have sounded super confident.. There's a really good series on YouTube by practical networking if you are interested. Helped me, but I've not done it enough to feel slick. Hopefully the screen sharing was just to check I wasn't blagging. At least they saw Hyper V running (and I now know you can share a RDP connection thank god). I guess the last interview face to face went so well I wasn't expecting it to feel like this. I'm thinking now on reflection it was to see me under pressure. I'll gladly take the other role if I get it, but 3 months+ of just putting builds on laptops seems really boring in comparison, but would be something else for the CV and time to finish my Net+ and maybe get ITIL and that cheap Azure cert (not that they showed any intrest in certs, but I've heard its more important on bigger companies to get you past HR?)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> We had someone who flat-out refused to open an Excel file and acted like we had breached the Geneva convention.



I'm curious. Why?


----------



## souljacker (Aug 23, 2021)

dervish said:


> Wow, those are some pretty restrictive requirements.
> 
> Then again, that's quite an expensive bit of kit.


They won't give me a free one and I install the bloody things!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 23, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> The sub netting thing is fustrating as I feel I've learnt loads the last few weeks and another few hours and I'd have sounded super confident..


I'm always astounded at the number of so-called IT professionals who don't understand the basics of L2/L3 networking. I don't mean complicated BGP routing, just simple things for troubleshooting basic connectivity issues - like subnetting, ARP, the TCP handshake, what MAC addresses are for etc.
You're at the beginning of your journey here - but you're starting in the right place by getting a good grip of those basics. Without that underpinning, everything is built on shaky foundations.


----------



## Chz (Aug 23, 2021)

As a Linux sysadmin, I think it's shameful how some of my compatriots treat Networking as if it's not their monkey or circus. I always think my network knowledge is somewhat suspect, and repeatedly get told that I know more than the last few guys. With the move to VMs and cloud, it should be outright _impossible_ to not know networking to a certain degree.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 23, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm curious. Why?



We didn't announce there would be any kind of 'test' beforehand.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 23, 2021)

I got the job


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I got the job


Well fucking done mate, really chuffed for you 

The work you have put in, I think you deserve it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well fucking done mate, really chuffed for you
> 
> The work you have put in, I think you deserve it.



Cheers man. Hopefully you will get something soon.


----------



## dervish (Aug 24, 2021)

Well done UnderAnOpenSky 

I spent an day crafting a neat little script that would take whichever country the user is in and spit back a csv with all the disabled user accounts that exist in the licensing groups. With licensing fees for O365 working out at about £500 p/year it could save the company a lot of money. I did some tests and highlighted quite a few accounts that need to be looked at. I passed it on to my manager only to be told that it might upset some of the other countries as these should be removed on an ongoing basis, not to mention security would be interested as to why there are so many disabled accounts in the first place. So maybe I need to have a think about how to approach this as I need to try not to ruffle feathers. 

In our OU I found 16 accounts that should be looked at, about 8 of which can be removed, looking at the others there are some that have 30+. But wouldn't want to upset anyone, I'm going on holiday tomorrow, will think about it after that, but sheesh.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 24, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


>



Wrong thread?


----------



## 8ball (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm not sure what the post is meant to be saying anyhow (unless intended for a local news thread).


----------



## cybershot (Aug 24, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I got the job



Well done mate.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 25, 2021)

So rather embarrassingly as I've added stuff to my network its been allowed to gather behind a chair, out of side, out of mind. Virgin modem, router, access point, poe injector, and pi. So I got a box, drilled holes in it and wall mounted the AP. I rather wanted it on the ceiling, but that would not have gone down well. I've cable tied all the cables in the box, but think I need to learn to make patch cables. I know it's not done much anymore as they're cheap, but could still be handy


----------



## MBV (Aug 25, 2021)

Bit different to what I see on r/homeserver on reddit


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 25, 2021)

MBV said:


> Bit different to what I see on r/homeserver on reddit



Yes. I asked if I could have a rack, but apparently that's a step to far.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2021)

Finally some good news (also going to post in the chuffed thread) but got a message from Universal credit saying they will pay for the AWS and Azure exams I need and asked for my bank details to pay the money in, hopefully today or tomorrow.

Best do even more studying if I'm going to take them this week.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 25, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Finally some good news (also going to post in the chuffed thread) but got a message from Universal credit saying they will pay for the AWS and Azure exams I need and asked for my bank details to pay the money in, hopefully today or tomorrow.
> 
> Best do even more studying if I'm going to take them this week.



That's awesome news. Have you found some good practice questions?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's awesome news. Have you found some good practice questions?


yeah, I've found a couple of udemy courses and books off my dodgy torrent site which have loads of questions, also get emailed questions daily.

I've been a bit slack the last couple of days as have been quite low, but this has given me the boost to get on with it, also got a few lab exercises to do for the azure stuff.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2021)

they are agreeing to pay the full £180 tomorrow


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 25, 2021)

Sounds like you'll smash it. 

Have you seen any decent stuff to apply for when you've got them?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sounds like you'll smash it.
> 
> Have you seen any decent stuff to apply for when you've got them?


Well, This is going to sound a bit crazy, I met a bloke in my local a few months ago and we have become mates, he knows my boss in the Isle of Man, where I did the full migration from 'Friends provident' to ' Aviva's ' systems single handily over a year (something I'm actually pretty proud of..) and he knows my skills.

He said to me I want to employ you a few months ago, but I thought nothing of it.

I saw him a few weeks ago and he told me if I get these 2 exams plus another I haven't looked at yet, and you can prove to me you know what you are talking about I can employ you as a solutions architect and pay you, absolutely crazy money. I know it's not all about the money, but it's a bonus.

I have checked him out on linked in and he is the real deal.

So I've got that to work towards

Also got an interview lined up for a cloud engineer / applications support for pretty good money (for me anyway) and they know that I'm studying, so could be a good stepping stone apart from the fact its a 1 hr 30 min commute by public transport.

So there is some light at the end of this dark tunnel ive been stuck in for a bit, but I have had to put the effort in (just how I like it, first time in years I've felt like im working towards something decent)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 25, 2021)

That does sound really cool and serious motivation to study.

Money isn't everything, but it's certainly nice. I really did want to do something different and I've enjoyed getting my head in gear and teaching myself how to learn to stuff, but I'd be lying if I said that the idea of a better paying job somewhere along the line hasn't influenced it. I've actually taken a pay cut to do this, but I'm on a six-month trial and apparantly there will be a pay review at the end. I'm looking forward to learning about the cloud stuff, so think I'll book that cheap Azure one whilst it's available, but think I should focus on getting Net+ finished off first. The trouble is the stuff I've got left to study seems really boring. All the networking fundamentals I found quite interesting (even if someone of it makes my brain hurt), but I really struggle to care about tech like T1s and ISDN and whilst I know I'll need to know about all the cable types, just memorising it for an exam seems a task, when I know I can probably just google it.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 25, 2021)

I've rescheduled my Azure Foundation exam, just been too busy with work and quite frankly, don't want to spend my annual leave revising. I need a break!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2021)

just been sent this email :

Dear Ruffneck,

We found that you have work experience relevant to a *Broadband* job role, so, we thought you might be interested in working in a similar role in Dubai, United Arab Emirates at a higher salary and benefits package. 

There are more than 36+ employers which are currently hiring candidates from *United Kingdom for 40+ job vacancies *similar to your experience. If you think it would be good for you to try for some vacant roles in Dubai, then you can apply below:

Im tempted to send my CV across just to see what they are offering considering this place is going to shit , however it could be a scam...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 26, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> just been sent this email :
> 
> Dear Ruffneck,
> 
> ...



Could be real. Can't say I'd be in a rush to go back to the UAE though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 27, 2021)

so proof that it pays to be nice.

UC have been delaying the payment for the certs due to staff off sick and an elusive manager.

Got a message this morning saying it wont be until Tuesday.

I replied 'Ok, that's a shame, as I was going to try and take one of them tomorrow'

My coach replied 'I'm sorry'

and then I  'It's ok , it's not your fault and it gives me a few more days to study.
Have a nice weekend.'

10 minutes later , I get a call from the job centre asking about the certs ,and to confirm my bank details and was told they are going to try and sort it out by 3pm 

So , I'm not going to go to Dubai now.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 31, 2021)

I’m so unable to give a shit about Sync Center and Offline Files at this point.

Absolute piece of shit technology


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 31, 2021)

dervish said:


> Well done UnderAnOpenSky
> 
> I spent an day crafting a neat little script that would take whichever country the user is in and spit back a csv with all the disabled user accounts that exist in the licensing groups. With licensing fees for O365 working out at about £500 p/year it could save the company a lot of money. I did some tests and highlighted quite a few accounts that need to be looked at. I passed it on to my manager only to be told that it might upset some of the other countries as these should be removed on an ongoing basis, not to mention security would be interested as to why there are so many disabled accounts in the first place. So maybe I need to have a think about how to approach this as I need to try not to ruffle feathers.
> 
> In our OU I found 16 accounts that should be looked at, about 8 of which can be removed, looking at the others there are some that have 30+. But wouldn't want to upset anyone, I'm going on holiday tomorrow, will think about it after that, but sheesh.



I'm astonished that anyone 'rents' MS Office, I bought the 2019 edition for £34.00.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 31, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm astonished that anyone 'rents' MS Office, I bought the 2019 edition for £34.00.



I'm not sure that would fly in a business environment


----------



## strung out (Aug 31, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm astonished that anyone 'rents' MS Office, I bought the 2019 edition for £34.00.


You do realise that Microsoft 365 is different to Microsoft Office, don't you?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 31, 2021)

Interview for a cloud engineer at 2pm, I'm pretty woefully unprepared and dont expect to get it, cant seem to remember anything from my studies when trying test papers didnt get a chance to do the certs since Friday and even if I do, it maybe too far to commute, but it will be good for the experience.

eek, what am I doing....

oh and I already cancelled it when it was due to be done last Friday.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 31, 2021)

strung out said:


> You do realise that Microsoft 365 is different to Microsoft Office, don't you?



Obviously not.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 31, 2021)

strung out said:


> You do realise that Microsoft 365 is different to Microsoft Office, don't you?



And if it costs 500 per year - it’s the big boy includes windows and all sorts version ?

Alex


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 31, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm astonished that anyone 'rents' MS Office, I bought the 2019 edition for £34.00.


This the iffy Amazon version is it? I'm not sure this is totally legit, I suspect that the providers have bought a commercial licence and are just doling it out in return for a fee. It's not illegal but there is always the danger that MS might disable the key at some point. It should be OK if it's already installed but you might have problems reinstalling further down the line.
Not that I care in the least about anyone undermining Microsoft's bottom line, but just be aware that you might discover you might not have bought it for forever and a day.
Office 365 or Microsoft 365R as it is now known is basically the same software as Office 2019 (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Notes, Outlook, Skype and OneDrive), the business one chucks in a few extra gubbins like Exchange, SharePoint and Teams but it is actually the same code.
You do get some extra stuff with the Home contracts that is quite useful, most notably the ability to edit your documents from tablets and phones and 1TB of OneDrive Storage which is not bad, my 2TB of Dropbox costs me £90+ per year and the extra Dropbox apps are OK but not a patch on what MS offers.
The Business one is charged on a per user basis but the Home one comes in 2 flavours Personal (£5.99/mo) and Family (£7.99/mo). The Personal gives one licence for one person  but Family gives up to 6 people each with 1TB of OneDrive.
I currently have Office Professional Plus 2016 (which I 'borrowed' from a client) and it does do all I want, but I have been giving some serious thought recently to forking out for 365R Family not least because I could give one account to Youngest Q who is about to go off to Uni. 19 year olds reckon they're immortal and no harm can befall them. Backing up your college work is not a concept that fits easily into that mindset.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hmm that wasn't too bad, said he wants to ask me back for a technical interview on Thursday or Friday after grilling me on what technologies I have experience with.

Looks like it will only be 2 days a week in the office.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2021)

2nd interview for job tomorrow at 3.30pm but this ones going to be more technical.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 2, 2021)

so that was a bit hardcore , 1 hour  proper grilling on stuff, I didn't feel great afterwards but just got an email from the agency saying , initial feedback they were impressed and liked me lots but wont know until Tuesday.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 3, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> so that was a bit hardcore , 1 hour  proper grilling on stuff, I didn't feel great afterwards but just got an email from the agency saying , initial feedback they were impressed and liked me lots but wont know until Tuesday.



Crossing fingers for you mate.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 3, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Obviously not.



Tbf I've spent the last 2 days having the difference between different types of office, m365 and ems explained to me and I still feel slightly in the dark.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 3, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Tbf I've spent the last 2 days having the difference between different types of office, m365 and ems explained to me and I still feel slightly in the dark.


How’s the job going ?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 3, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> How’s the job going ?



It's really good, but honestly my head has felt like it's about to explode since Wed morning. Obviously I've no idea what it's like to start at any MSP, but this seems really full on in terms of what needs to be learnt. It feels an amazing opportunity, if I can keep up, but I'm really surprised in the breadth of stuff I've had to cover. On the plus side people don't seem to take many phone calls and it seems quite a nice working environment. Wish I'd spent a bit more time playing at linux command line and with powershell before I started, very glad of the limited stuff I've done so far about networking.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 3, 2021)

you will keep up, it's a passion rather than a job in IT


----------



## Winot (Sep 3, 2021)

We are thinking of ditching our central London office when the lease is up and renting something short term to see what happens to the world.

However we need somewhere for our server and PCs (we've decided not to go into the cloud for various reasons). Ideally would be a cheap dataroom with fast fibre somewhere near Bromley (where the IT manager lives). We would then connect remotely from wherever we were using Radmin.

Basic question but does anyone know how to go about how to go about finding such a space? Could we just hire any office space and leave our kit there or are there specialist places?


----------



## alex_ (Sep 3, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Tbf I've spent the last 2 days having the difference between different types of office, m365 and ems explained to me and I still feel slightly in the dark.



This site is super useful Microsoft 365 Enterprise - Venn License Diagram


----------



## alex_ (Sep 3, 2021)

Winot said:


> We are thinking of ditching our central London office when the lease is up and renting something short term to see what happens to the world.
> 
> However we need somewhere for our server and PCs (we've decided not to go into the cloud for various reasons). Ideally would be a cheap dataroom with fast fibre somewhere near Bromley (where the IT manager lives). We would then connect remotely from wherever we were using Radmin.
> 
> Basic question but does anyone know how to go about how to go about finding such a space? Could we just hire any office space and leave our kit there or are there specialist places?



What is the server for ?

Why not move desktops to people’s homes and get rid of the server ?

Suspect the savings of ditching the office pay for the server to move to the cloud, and giving everyone laptops. Don’t let the business bank the cost savings and transfer work to IT !

Alex


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 3, 2021)

Winot said:


> We are thinking of ditching our central London office when the lease is up and renting something short term to see what happens to the world.
> 
> However we need somewhere for our server and PCs (we've decided not to go into the cloud for various reasons). Ideally would be a cheap dataroom with fast fibre somewhere near Bromley (where the IT manager lives). We would then connect remotely from wherever we were using Radmin.
> 
> Basic question but does anyone know how to go about how to go about finding such a space? Could we just hire any office space and leave our kit there or are there specialist places?


There are specialist places, take a look at somebody like ICC I've had dealings with them in the past but they're Yorkshire based (or at least the datacentre I went to was). They provide a proper computer room for you (shared with other small companies naturally) and will do other services like 24hr monitoring in (return for a fee naturally). They'll help you truck your kit in and set it up.
The datacentre I went to was in a unit on a business park on the outskirts of York but I'm sure there must be loads down Bromley way.
Do a Google for Managed IT/Data Services near wherever and make a few phone calls. There are plenty of small outfits out there beside Bezos and his evil empire.


----------



## Winot (Sep 3, 2021)

alex_ said:


> What is the server for ?
> 
> Why not move desktops to people’s homes and get rid of the server ?
> 
> ...


Not going to get into a discussion about other solutions sorry - I am not the IT manager but believe me there are good reasons for not going to the cloud.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2021)

alex_ said:


> This site is super useful Microsoft 365 Enterprise - Venn License Diagram



Bookmarked. Ta


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 5, 2021)

In what's going to be a less then popular opinion I've been using Microsoft Edge as my browser for the last 5 days and I quite like it. When I got the work laptop, I thought I'd give it a go before installing Chrome or Vivaldi and it's perfectly passable and you can alt tab between tabs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 5, 2021)

I've also not told my OH yet that work have said that I can a few of the old dell servers that have been pulled out of customers buildings. I wonder how many house plants this will cost me.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 5, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> In what's going to be a less then popular opinion I've been using Microsoft Edge as my browser for the last 5 days and I quite like it. When I got the work laptop, I thought I'd give it a go before installing Chrome or Vivaldi and it's perfectly passable and you can alt tab between tabs.



It’s pretty good, It also had privacy modes which “for some reason” chrome doesn’t have


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 5, 2021)

alex_ said:


> It’s pretty good, It also had privacy modes which “for some reason” chrome doesn’t have



Indeed. Funny that. I think it's haunted by the legacy of explorer. I've only used it before to download a different browser.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 5, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Indeed. Funny that. I think it's haunted by the legacy of explorer. I've only used it before to download a different browser.



I think it’s a better chrome, which doesn’t send all of your data to google


----------



## cybershot (Sep 5, 2021)

I tried it, but for whatever reason Apple iCloud Windows app has never played well with it, old and new, and I really need my bookmarks to sync across all my devices, so I've stuck with Firefox.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 6, 2021)

I've volunteered to do a PC upgrade for someone, but seem to have got myself into a bit of a mess. Specs below.

The question I guess I'm asking is whether I am right in my assumption that the reason nothing's working is because the Ryzen CPU I've got doesn't have its own GPU, and I can solve the problem by simply sourcing a graphics card?

The problem is that, with two different motherboards (specs below), and two different Ryzen processors (likewise), I can't get the thing to boot. I'm reasonably confident that the 650W PSU (which is now happily powering the un-upgraded PC) is up to the job, and hope that the 32GB of DDR4 memory is OK.

Motherboards: GA-320M-S2H (v2) and MSI B450-A PRO MAX

Processors: Ryzen 7 3700X and Ryzen 5 1600

No permutation of motherboards and processors does anything other than power up the pretty CPU fan. No POST beeps, no video display on the motherboard socket, no nothing.

I do wonder about the POST beeps - I'd been plugging a speaker into the audio output on the motherboard, but am now not certain if I can expect to get POST beeps that way. I even tried booting it without RAM to get the guaranteed "no RAM" beeps, but had nothing.

Both boards have full-size PCI Express sockets, and my hope is that sticking a low-end graphics card in there will suddenly have the system bursting into life. I'm now away from the machine, and am going to have to instruct remote hands to do the hard work, so I'd quite like to have my ducks in a row BEFORE ordering more kit and/or getting someone to install it.

Current candidate for the card would be a Geforce GT-710 - the machine doesn't need fancy, flash graphics.

Any enlightenment welcome, though changing processors and/or mobos isn't really an option unless absolutely, ABSOLUTELY necessary.

ETA: the thing that is perplexing me is that the motherboard has a full set of VGA, DVI and HDMI video sockets, which rather led me to the assumption that it also had some means of delivering video to them.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 6, 2021)

yeah, you are correct , however if the AMD processor has a G at the end of the naming convention then it would have integrated graphics





__





						[SOLVED] - No Video AMD Ryzen 7 3700X with MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI
					

Hello everyone, my buddy just did a build with a  AMD Ryzen 7 3700X with MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI motherboard and he is getting no video and can not get to bios. According to MSI website this CPU is compatible with the Motherboard out the box . The computer boots, fans spin, and it stay on...




					forums.tomshardware.com
				




the GT710 is a pretty good little card if you dont want to play much apart from solitaire.

also the GT 1030 (nvidia) which allowed me to play dark souls remastered at 1440p is worth a look.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 6, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah, you are correct , however if the AMD processor has a G at the end of the naming convention then it would have integrated graphics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! And thank you for that recommendation - I think the PC owner would quite like _some _graphics capability, so I'll look at that one.

Phew!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2021)

Been offered the job...


----------



## two sheds (Sep 7, 2021)

you taking it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> you taking it?


I am probably going to, but I'm going to negotiate tomorrow, as they have come in a little bit lower than I wanted but still more than I’ve been on before , not going to be greedy but I always give it a go.

Just told the agency they owe me at least a grand for the interview


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2021)

I do like the sound of being a cloud services engineer and if I hadn’t spoken to that bloke in my local I would never have been on this path... 

Moral of the story , support your local !’


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 7, 2021)

So this talk of graphics cards is quite apt, as it appears I've fucked up. I got a QHD screen earlier this year and put it the middle of my two ancient 1080 screens. It makes them look really shit in comparison, so went went shopping. I figure that I can probably live with two big screens. 

Guy I work with was super chuffed a 4k screen he uses has dropped massively in price and was buying himself a second. As he knows about this stuff and I was feeling lazy I decided to just go for it. Except I've just realised that I can't actually drive a 4k screen. My PC can only take a SFF graphics card and of course second hand prices are bonkers. I can't see I'm going to have any time in the next few years to play games, so that's really not important. The QHD screen goes from the graphics card on the motherboard, so I'll just be replacing the Nvidia GT610. I want to spend as little as possible as hopefully early next year I'll be building something to replace (my excuse is run Win 11, but more because I want to). I suppose the GT710 that ruffneck23 has suggested would fit the bill, but would also be up for second hand solutions.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 7, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I do like the sound of being a cloud services engineer and if I hadn’t spoken to that bloke in my local I would never have been on this path...
> 
> Moral of the story , support your local !’



It certainly sounds awesome on LinkedIn. I was kind of amused that rather then a 1st Line as a job title, I get IT Specialist, same as the people who really really know their shit.

It appears that I need to learn Powershell soon as, even if not to wright the scripts, then to modify them. Was being shown stuff in the GUI today, but being told "We don't really do it this way"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2021)

Il answer this tomorrow , but I’m in the pub having a little celebratory/ relieved drink


----------



## dervish (Sep 8, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It certainly sounds awesome on LinkedIn. I was kind of amused that rather then a 1st Line as a job title, I get IT Specialist, same as the people who really really know their shit.
> 
> It appears that I need to learn Powershell soon as, even if not to wright the scripts, then to modify them. Was being shown stuff in the GUI today, but being told "We don't really do it this way"



Learning powershell is never a bad thing. Once you realise how much time you can save with a well crafted script or a bespoke .net tool you'll wonder how you managed without.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 8, 2021)

dervish said:


> Learning powershell is never a bad thing. Once you realise how much time you can save with a well crafted script or a bespoke .net tool you'll wonder how you managed without.



Totally. I had serious of tasks that I was learning how to do in MS365 and I was shown the script afterwards someone had written and I get why its quicker. Plus it unlocks more features the web interface. A lot of the scripts are even written for me, I just need to understand enough, at least initially to be able to get what I'm looking at and change it for what I need it to do.

I'm not sure last night was the best time to start though as I was quite tired. I also find the initial learning on stuff quite difficult as you don't have anything to slot what your learning into, so can take me a few sources until I find one where I get a light bulb moment. I've started with Powershell in a month of lunches so will keep plodding along with that one, but might look to see what's on Udemy or YouTube as well.


----------



## MBV (Sep 8, 2021)

Was quite pleased I got Win 10 and Linux Mint dual booting on old netbook.

Now come unstuck as Mint is denying login due to what I think is lack of HD space. Will need settle in for some googling.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 8, 2021)

MBV said:


> Was quite pleased I got Win 10 and Linux Mint dual booting on old netbook.
> 
> Now come unstuck as Mint is denying login due to what I think is lack of HD space. Will need settle in for some googling.


Reboot it and hold the shift key whilst it is doing it, select the recovery kernel from the list of kernels and follow the bouncing ball to bring it up in recovery mode as root which doesn't need a password.
the command line cmd to list disk space usage is df, 
df -hT is particularly useful,
 any files you want to delete you can get rid of with rm 
rm -R  /tmp/*
rm /var/log/wtmp
are a couple of things that you can guarantee are safe to get rid of.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 8, 2021)

Was going to say that Disks is very useful in Mint and Gparted ....

... but you can't sign in so they aren't


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2021)

so I squeezed another 2.5k out of them and am taking the job


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 8, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> so I squeezed another 2.5k out of them and am taking the job



Awesome work mate. You must be chuffed.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks mate, I'm well chuffed and excited to be going down this path


----------



## existentialist (Sep 8, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Thanks mate, I'm well chuffed and excited to be going down this path


I've got a warm, fuzzy feeling, watching someone take the strides into an IT career I fondly remember taking myself. FORTY FUCKING YEARS AGO 

Fuck, I'm an old bastard now.

Sasaferrato, move over, you old git


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I've got a warm, fuzzy feeling, watching someone take the strides into an IT career I fondly remember taking myself. FORTY FUCKING YEARS AGO
> 
> Fuck, I'm an old bastard now.
> 
> Sasaferrato, move over, you old git


to be fair, I've been doing this shit for 15 years,  but the cloud stuff has changed everything since 2018, I just had to re skill, but it's basically the same stuff.

but thank you


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 9, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> to be fair, I've been doing this shit for 15 years,  but the cloud stuff has changed everything since 2018, I just had to re skill, but it's basically the same stuff.
> 
> but thank you



It's weird learning at the moment. Most of the clients are on Ms365, but there is a mix of AD types, so I've got to learn both. And on hybrid environments the order you do things is important. Im probably on the few people ever who wants loads of basic mail and AD support tickets so I can just keep practising, but it's not that busy for that kind of thing! 

Quite excited for today. Get to set up Esxi on some old hardware and take it home after if I want. Almost everything we run, including a lot of desktops are on VMs in a data centre, so seems quite a cool thing to be learning.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 9, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> to be fair, I've been doing this shit for 15 years,  but the cloud stuff has changed everything since 2018, I just had to re skill, but it's basically the same stuff.
> 
> but thank you



The cloud stuff has made it a little harder to self study I think, all those fucking subscriptions.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 9, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So this talk of graphics cards is quite apt, as it appears I've fucked up. I got a QHD screen earlier this year and put it the middle of my two ancient 1080 screens. It makes them look really shit in comparison, so went went shopping. I figure that I can probably live with two big screens.
> 
> Guy I work with was super chuffed a 4k screen he uses has dropped massively in price and was buying himself a second. As he knows about this stuff and I was feeling lazy I decided to just go for it. Except I've just realised that I can't actually drive a 4k screen. My PC can only take a SFF graphics card and of course second hand prices are bonkers. I can't see I'm going to have any time in the next few years to play games, so that's really not important. The QHD screen goes from the graphics card on the motherboard, so I'll just be replacing the Nvidia GT610. I want to spend as little as possible as hopefully early next year I'll be building something to replace (my excuse is run Win 11, but more because I want to). I suppose the GT710 that ruffneck23 has suggested would fit the bill, but would also be up for second hand solutions.



Found an old Qudro with 4 mini displayports on ebay for £30


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 10, 2021)

Cheeky request. I fancy getting a couple of machines at home running Esxi and playing with vsphere a bit so I can properly poke at it and not worry to much about breaking important things. 

I had a look on ebay where it seems you can buy cheap keys, but further reading suggests these are probably just done with a keygen. If anyone has got one that they know is clean and don't mind dropping me a PM that would be amazing.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 10, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Cheeky request. I fancy getting a couple of machines at home running Esxi and playing with vsphere a bit so I can properly poke at it and not worry to much about breaking important things.
> 
> I had a look on ebay where it seems you can buy cheap keys, but further reading suggests these are probably just done with a keygen. If anyone has got one that they know is clean and don't mind dropping me a PM that would be amazing.


I can do you some “Not for resale” ESXi 6.x from my time as a VMware Partner. Unfortunately I don’t have any licenses for 7.x at hand.
Pm me how many CPUs you need.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 10, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Cheeky request. I fancy getting a couple of machines at home running Esxi and playing with vsphere a bit so I can properly poke at it and not worry to much about breaking important things.
> 
> I had a look on ebay where it seems you can buy cheap keys, but further reading suggests these are probably just done with a keygen. If anyone has got one that they know is clean and don't mind dropping me a PM that would be amazing.


Can you not do what you need to with the free license?









						VMware ESXi Free vs Paid: A Look at License Limitations
					

Free is always nice. However, there’s always a tradeoff. Discover what you get with the free version of VMware ESXi — and why you might want to upgrade.  Continue Reading




					www.cbtnuggets.com


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 10, 2021)

There’s a bunch of stuff you can’t do on the free version but it’s mostly more complex stuff or at least features which are useful for multi-server setups . Central management (vCenter), vMotion, HA. They are available on time-limited eval though.
At home I ditched my ESXi and vCenter setup and moved to Proxmox. Still use ESXi on my data center server though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 12, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> I can do you some “Not for resale” ESXi 6.x from my time as a VMware Partner. Unfortunately I don’t have any licenses for 7.x at hand.
> Pm me how many CPUs you need.



Oh thanks that's really kind of you. We've not upgraded to 7 yet at work, so that would be great. I'll drop you a PM.



cybershot said:


> Can you not do what you need to with the free license?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sure I could get by with the free version, but I do want to properly play with vCentre as that's we use at work. I obviously prefer using a GUI, but they tend to do stuff like expanding VMs and backups with powershell, so would like to learn how to do that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 12, 2021)

We had training at work yesterday with the boss, we've all had to create our own domains, register then with AWS and then link them with M365. Boss has encouraged us all on our work laptops to stop using the work azure AD and set them up on our own for the learning and just use our VM in the data centre for tasks where we need to be joined.

It's quite a shiny laptop and I'm finding myself using it for lots of stuff, but have been reticent to do some things on, like post here. If its on my own domain its nice as I can treat it a little bit more like a personal device.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 14, 2021)

I run a Wordpress instance which has now twice been attacked, and used to send spam emails. I can't find anything specific on the web about this hack, but I spotted it (after discovering my mailserver was embarrassing me thousands of times an hour) when I noticed a lot of peculiar files in my Wordpress root directory.

I've cleaned it up, stuck the WordFence (?) plugin in, and installed ossec to monitor filesystem changes, but I am curious as to what this exploit is, how it works, and how to harden my Wordpress instance against it to stop the issue happening in the first place. Has anyone got any clues?


----------



## alex_ (Sep 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I run a Wordpress instance which has now twice been attacked, and used to send spam emails. I can't find anything specific on the web about this hack, but I spotted it (after discovering my mailserver was embarrassing me thousands of times an hour) when I noticed a lot of peculiar files in my Wordpress root directory.
> 
> I've cleaned it up, stuck the WordFence (?) plugin in, and installed ossec to monitor filesystem changes, but I am curious as to what this exploit is, how it works, and how to harden my Wordpress instance against it to stop the issue happening in the first place. Has anyone got any clues?



Wild guess - world press, wp plug-in vulns or ssh password guessing.

Was the wp version old before ?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 14, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Wild guess - world press, wp plug-in vulns or ssh password guessing.
> 
> Was the wp version old before ?


Not bleeding edge, but pretty current. I'll do a bit of an audit of the plugins, but I don't think there's anything too outre in there...

I'm 99% certain it's not ssh, a) because the only thing being hit is Wordpress, and b) because I've got stuff like fail2ban running, which is definitely killing a lot of login attempts (and a lot of SMTP connection attempts, too, muahaha).


----------



## cybershot (Sep 14, 2021)

It will no doubt be a plug-in of some sort. 

I fucking hate wordpress. Mine got hacked 3 times, on the 3rd time I just binned the site.

Bring back Dreamweaver.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2021)

A bit of strange behaviour when I switch on. On/off switch light shows disk access but before it goes into boot just switches off again about half the time. Next time I switch on the same. Not a real problem but I have the nasty feeling one time it might never actually get to switch on.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)

is it a ssd or hdd, if its the latter could be an upcoming disk failure? Have you run an integrity check on it? or chkdsk ?

or the cpu could be getting a bit hot thus cutting out before boot ?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2021)

ssd, don't think it's cpu as it's a low power one and doesn't really have time to warm up. Off out now but I will check, ta.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> A bit of strange behaviour when I switch on. On/off switch light shows disk access but before it goes into boot just switches off again about half the time. Next time I switch on the same. Not a real problem but I have the nasty feeling one time it might never actually get to switch on.




Do you get any beep codes?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 15, 2021)

So I was told today I need to learn SQL. I think I just laughed manically to myself. I'll add that to the list then along with powershell, ms365, both flavours of AD, mimecast, vmware, veem, git, eset as well what ever proprietary software our customers are using.  Oh and our site servers run linux with no GUI so that as well. 🤣

I mean I say I laughed. I'm actually bricking it as next week the most experienced person in the office by a long shot leaves and my immediate supervisor lives in Poland and I've spoken to him once on the phone.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)

if you learn all that though  mate in a year or 2 you will be on a 6 figure salary, and that’s just the bonus of doing something you enjoy


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 15, 2021)

That's probably going a bit far and the scripting stuff does really worry me. I'm trying not to think to hard about it at the moment and focus on the easy wins. Thing is it seems a bit weird. We just don't get that many tickets, especially the low level stuff. I had some pretty intense training this morning, but felt a bit useless this afternoon as I couldn't actually get on with anything.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2021)

Good luck with that - challenging eh? Someone did tell me that after 6 months you'll have learned the great majority of what you need to know so hang in there 

An update: no beep codes, and is a new ssd so don't think it's failing because my computer downstairs has an old ssd which I think _is_ failing and which comes up with an option to do an fsck of the disk and repairs itself cool. CPU temperature is around 50C after a couple of minutes so I don't think it's that. 

I pressed F12 as it was turning on for a couple of times and it goes from the boot menu to the settings screen.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2021)

Hacked again. I'm binning Wordpress.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Good luck with that - challenging eh? Someone did tell me that after 6 months you'll have learned the great majority of what you need to know so hang in there
> 
> An update: no beep codes, and is a new ssd so don't think it's failing because my computer downstairs has an old ssd which I think _is_ failing and which comes up with an option to do an fsck of the disk and repairs itself cool. CPU temperature is around 50C after a couple of minutes so I don't think it's that.
> 
> I pressed F12 as it was turning on for a couple of times and it goes from the boot menu to the settings screen.


Just remember that you may not be getting beep codes for the simple reason that you don't have a beeper on your motherboard...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 16, 2021)

I've acquired 56Gb of DDR3 in 4gb sticks, which I pulled out of machines that were destined to be scrapped. The downside is that it's EEC so will only work in servers and other serious hardware. I'm going to sell it on to buy other toys, but if anyone here would like a few sticks, drop me a PM. I suspect those of you here who could use it probably have no use for it, but thought I'd offer seeing how helpful you've all been.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 16, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Hacked again. I'm binning Wordpress.


Your problem will likely be hidden in the database. Get an old database backup and compare it to a recent one.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Your problem will likely be hidden in the database. Get an old database backup and compare it to a recent one.


Too late - I've taken it down.


----------



## Chz (Sep 16, 2021)

Wordpress is great for single user sites floating about on their own hosts. It's a right bastard the moment it gets more complex than that.
(I've just rebuilt the University's WP site, though the WP config itself is - thank god - not my problem)


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2021)

Chz said:


> Wordpress is great for single user sites floating about on their own hosts. It's a right bastard the moment it gets more complex than that.
> (I've just rebuilt the University's WP site, though the WP config itself is - thank god - not my problem)


The main advantage of using Wordpress (for me) was the ability to host multiple sites. I think I'll probably just hard-code static pages for the less complex ones.


----------



## Chz (Sep 16, 2021)

My bias against it is how ridiculously difficult it is to change a site to a different FQDN. It _should_ be a matter of changing a couple things in WP menus, but instead it's going to GitHub and downloading some PHP scripts to run directly against the database. And then clicking "y" when it asks to change 42000 entries.

So when I span up a new infrastructure that's actually in support, we set it up as newblog.uni.ac.uk for testing. With the idea to eventually go live and replace blog.uni.ac.uk. It blew our poor web dev's head when it came to move it to blog. I refused to touch it (because then I'd have to support it) and they ended up going external just to get someone to do what should be a simple task.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm with Giffgaff on the £6.00 goodybag, this gives unlimited minutes and texts, but only 500Mb of data.

Our previous phones were very basic, so data wasn't really needed. Recently, we have invested in a pair of Samsung Galaxy AO2s, so data may be of use, for Google maps etc.

My question is this, can you buy data on Giffgaff, that isn't recurring, and lasts until it is used up?


----------



## Chz (Sep 16, 2021)

You can add credit of any amount and use it to fund data, but it very, _very_ quickly makes more sense to move to a Goody Bag. It's 10p/MB, so to use the same as a £6 Goody Bag would cost you £50.


----------



## nick (Sep 16, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm with Giffgaff on the £6.00 goodybag, this gives unlimited minutes and texts, but only 500Mb of data.
> 
> Our previous phones were very basic, so data wasn't really needed. Recently, we have invested in a pair of Samsung Galaxy AO2s, so data may be of use, for Google maps etc.
> 
> My question is this, can you buy data on Giffgaff, that isn't recurring, and lasts until it is used up?


FWIW - my kids are on £8 goody bags. 
It gives them 3GB per month (which they rinse) and some voice and text (neither of which they touch) 
I reckon 3gb is reasonable for someone who has access to wifi when at home etc


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 16, 2021)

It gets on my tits tbh that I get unlimited calls and texts (which I rarely use) but limited data. Most people use data for calls and texts nowadays. The old model has gone for most.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 16, 2021)

Apart from colleagues the only people to call my phone are scamming cunts with the occasional genuine call.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 16, 2021)

nick said:


> FWIW - my kids are on £8 goody bags.
> It gives them 3GB per month (which they rinse)


That's a joke. 3 gig is about enough to check your email and watch one youtube video. Surely there are plans with unlimited data for not much more? I pay 10 euros a month for unlimited everything, in rip-off Ireland.


----------



## Chz (Sep 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> That's a joke. 3 gig is about enough to check your email and watch one youtube video. Surely there are plans with unlimited data for not much more? I pay 10 euros a month for unlimited everything, in rip-off Ireland.


I don't think I've _ever _ used over 1.5GB. And I do a lot more than read my email and watch one YT video.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 16, 2021)

Chz said:


> I don't think I've _ever _ used over 1.5GB. And I do a lot more than read my email and watch one YT video.


I guess my emails and YouTube videos are bigger


----------



## nick (Sep 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> That's a joke. 3 gig is about enough to check your email and watch one youtube video. Surely there are plans with unlimited data for not much more? I pay 10 euros a month for unlimited everything, in rip-off Ireland.


Dunno - personally I have unlimited data and texts with only 200 minutes, for only £15 on a legacy contract with Three.

3GB seems ok for the kids.   If they don't like it, they can spend less time on their phones and use the saved time to study harder in order to get better jobs so as to be able to pay for higher data allowances themselves. </grumpy old fuck mode>


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 16, 2021)

£12 for 50gb on 3 and didn't sign up that long ago. Tbf it's a bit shit compared to EE, but I'm not in remote places as much or depending on my data for days at end like I used so it does the job.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 19, 2021)

Got round to setting up the 4k screen. The problem with putting a modern 27" 1440p screen next two ancient 24" 1080 screens is it showed how bad they looked, so it was time for them to retired. The 4k is  lovely, but far less of a jump then the first upgrade was. I tried using it without any display scaling, but that's never going to happen with my eyes. 

On that note, starting the new job has made me book an eye test. Our work setups are 27" 1440p screens with our laptop in duel screen. I've had to pull out an ancient monitor that was gathering dust to add to the setup as I can't use a tiny laptop screen in a desktop environment, yet my colleagues seem to have no issue. Hopefully with glasses I'll be able to use my 4k screen a bit more as it was intended!


----------



## souljacker (Sep 19, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Got round to setting up the 4k screen. The problem with putting a modern 27" 1440p screen next two ancient 24" 1080 screens is it showed how bad they looked, so it was time for them to retired. The 4k is  lovely, but far less of a jump then the first upgrade was. I tried using it without any display scaling, but that's never going to happen with my eyes.
> 
> On that note, starting the new job has made me book an eye test. Our work setups are 27" 1440p screens with our laptop in duel screen. I've had to pull out an ancient monitor that was gathering dust to add to the setup as I can't use a tiny laptop screen in a desktop environment, yet my colleagues seem to have no issue. Hopefully with glasses I'll be able to use my 4k screen a bit more as it was intended!



Your company should offer you a free eye test. I think it's the law. I claimed my last one on expenses but some companies give out vouchers.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 19, 2021)

As for the screens, can they work in portrait mode as side readers?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 19, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Your company should offer you a free eye test. I think it's the law. I claimed my last one on expenses but some companies give out vouchers.



Apparantly the expenses are pretty generous so I'll try this! 



souljacker said:


> As for the screens, can they work in portrait mode as side readers?



The old ones? I'd love to, but there are limits on what I can do in a shared space. 

I actually ditched the wall mounts as we never used them as I imagined, so put them on the stands they came with and found the Samsung 1440p screen does this. So I'm also curious to try it like this with two RDP sessions.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 20, 2021)

I just bought a 27” monitor to go alongside my probably 24” one. Don’t think it’s 4K though. I needed colour accuracy where as my other is a gaming one.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 20, 2021)

Just had one of the Firefox alerts that my e-mail address has been exposed from the epik far right website. I'm assuming it's in the recent data dump by anonymous. Not sure how they got my email address though.


----------



## MBV (Sep 20, 2021)

I'll research properly before purchase but does anyone know if the latest Kindles can be used to read non Amazon sourced books?


----------



## Chz (Sep 20, 2021)

MBV said:


> I'll research properly before purchase but does anyone know if the latest Kindles can be used to read non Amazon sourced books?


Natively, it can be a quagmire. Download Calibre and use it to manage your books, you won't have to worry about it. It converts anything to anything.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 20, 2021)

MBV said:


> I'll research properly before purchase but does anyone know if the latest Kindles can be used to read non Amazon sourced books?



I'd be very suprised if it's changed, but I've always used Calibre on mine, also converts them to the correct format as well. You can email them to the Kindle as well which works.

Edit. Beaten to it.


----------



## MBV (Sep 20, 2021)

Thank you both. I use Calibre for an old Nook but fancy an upgrade.


----------



## Chz (Sep 20, 2021)

Kindles should be on sale again in a couple months for Black Friday. It's always worth waiting for the sale - I wouldn't mind the new bath-safe Paperwhite myself.


----------



## MBV (Sep 20, 2021)

Going away end of October and kind of want it for my holiday


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 20, 2021)

Chz said:


> Kindles should be on sale again in a couple months for Black Friday. It's always worth waiting for the sale - I wouldn't mind the new bath-safe Paperwhite myself.



I'm waiting for another Fire 10 HD. I got the old model discounted as the new one was being released, then the new one was in the Black Friday sale shortly after for not much more then I paid for mine. Then I lost it shortly after.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 20, 2021)

First day at work (at home, edit) loads of dull HR videos, and some cyber security courses, which just reinforced what I've known for a while, spoke more corporate bs than I have done for a while, but still got it. Then training on their software which seems pretty straight forward. Also hours requested which are better for me.

Had a few beers, eek, but they dont want to do video calls, so all audio


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 20, 2021)

ah , but my bosses boss messaged on teams at the end of the day after I had thanked them all for the warm welcome 
'Excellent, hope to engage with you in all things cloud' or something

I've only done 2 courses, I'm no guru and only a little bit of industry experience, I think, I do surprise myself sometimes...

I welcome the challenge


----------



## nick (Sep 21, 2021)

There are new Kindles on the horizon, allegedly
Amazon leaks new Kindle Paperwhite with larger 6.8-inch display — The Verge

Amazon leaks new Kindle Paperwhite 5 with huge upgrades — TrustedReviews

So it maybe worth waiting a few weeks for either a) a shinier new model or b) discounts on last generation versions


----------



## Chz (Sep 21, 2021)

BT is rejecting our emails for spurious reasons and it's impossible to find a technical contact that's not consumer based.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 21, 2021)

MBV said:


> I'll research properly before purchase but does anyone know if the latest Kindles can be used to read non Amazon sourced books?


I don’t think so, unless it’s in pdf format or a text or word document. I could be wrong though.

Edit: seems there’s a workaround.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2021)

Second day, more training of the company's IT solution, got certified as a technician and an engineer by completing 2 courses with tests through out them both.

Then at the end of the day the big boss posted a spam email he received which was an invite to Hogwarts, from Minerva McGonagall.

I replied a bit later 'I hope this is not too much info on my second day, this is completely true, I went to school with Minerva McGonagall's sons and have been in her kitchen, alas not Hogwarts.'

It is true I went to school with Chris and Toby Stevens ( Maggie Smith's boys, my brother was best mates with Toby and we often went to theirs during the holidays.)

My word, The guys in the US loved that shit, and the big boss posted a pic of a set of 5 wands that are on the wall of his living room, whist others spoke of their wands.

Fucking geeks, I love them already


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 22, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Second day, more training of the company's IT solution, got certified as a technician and an engineer by completing 2 courses with tests through out them both.
> 
> Then at the end of the day the big boss posted a spam email he received which was an invite to Hogwarts, from Minerva McGonagall.
> 
> ...



I went out with owner yesterday to meet a client, he doesn't work in the office as Ive not spent much time with him yet. I drove 90 mins before realising I'd forgotten the laptops I'd taken home the night before. So 5 hours in the car yesterday morning and major embarrassment.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2021)

meeting itself go ok?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> meeting itself go ok?



It was ok. We're just starting to use Autopilot and Intune and trying to push everybody to more cloudy stuff, so was mostly watching him/getting training. Moved a copier then cunningly sellotaped cat 5 underneath their existing cable management system when I showed the client just how much work would be involved having a new wall port installed and wired to their coms room and he went a bit quiet.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2021)

Looks like I wont have to go into the office until next week, just to pick up a laptop, and then after, not 2 days a week as originally stated, but occasionally as I can do my job from anywhere now. Gonna save me a fortune in travel.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 22, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Looks like I wont have to go into the office until next week, just to pick up a laptop, and then after not 2 days a week as originally stated, but occasionally as I can do my job from anywhere now. Gonna save me a fortune in travel.


I'm hoping this generally becomes standard. 
Our return to work message seems to have dropped from "at least once a week" to "maybe once a month".

After going in last week, I'm in no rush to return - 4.5 hour round trip, sitting in a room with a bunch of people on the same Teams call hearing everything they say twice with a delay, noise from other people, nowhere in the building to get food, no one apart from me wearing masks as they wander round the campus.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 22, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> I'm hoping this generally becomes standard.
> Our return to work message seems to have dropped from "at least once a week" to "maybe once a month".
> 
> After going in last week, I'm in no rush to return - 4.5 hour round trip, sitting in a room with a bunch of people on the same Teams call hearing everything they say twice with a delay, noise from other people, nowhere in the building to get food, no one apart from me wearing masks as they wander round the campus.


Headphones solve at least two of those issues.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 22, 2021)

Actually just two lol. Maybe.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 22, 2021)

I do look forward to the day I can do some kind of hybrid working. I like being in the office, but I don't like the commute. And it's nothing like Lazy Llama's. We're moving over to just having headsets on our computers soon, rather then a desk phone and I've been given a Jabra headset to test out. They really do block out an impressive amount of noise.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2021)

whilst your learning the trade, being in the office is vital if you have good people around you


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2021)

It's quite funny, I worked for Gartner for 5 years ( big hitters in the IT world) and this new company, fucking love Gartner, in fact their business model closely follows their model.

Think it might have clinched the job for me, funny old world , although I always knew Gartner on my CV is like gold dust


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 22, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> whilst your learning the trade, being in the office is vital if you have good people around you



Totally. It's going to be really strange tomorrow as the person whose been teaching me loads and has been with the company years left today. Shit is about to get real as it were. 

Did my first site visit on my own today, to finish setting up a PC. Luckily someone had already helped me do all the Linux type stuff with firewalls, dhcp and dns the other day. We don't do the wiring, but they had someone to do it for them. This was not what I was expecting when I went in.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2021)

It sounds like you have an amazing opportunity, be a sponge, take it all in and im sure you will go on to do great stuff


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2021)

So it seems that I am also learning SQL, I've always been scared of it, but doing the course I've been doing this morning it's really not as daunting as I first thought, I've had some experience with Access databases and from a high level perspective its not that different, but this is just running queries, this afternoon though I'm delving into creating databases, which might change my mind on it all


----------



## souljacker (Sep 23, 2021)

SQL is always a good thing to learn because it pops up in so many different places. Same with learning a bit of python and API calling.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2021)

/takes notes


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 24, 2021)

Weirdness today. Simple adding a permissions to a mailbox, did it in MS365, sent instructions, she wasnt getting it, so made a gif showing her how. Still no joy so did a LogMeIn and it wouldn't work for me. Changed password and when prompted it kept refusing the old password when they had to change it. Did this several times and of course 2fa means they actually have sit there rather going and getting a coffee. Changed the password in Azure AD and it just worked. Anyone else found this kind of thing? Obviously I'm totally new, but I'm finding some of this MS cloud stuff fustrating, things can take a while to work and if your not sure you know what your doing thats not great for learning. I'm going to have fun with Autopilot and Intune.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm also finding working for an MSP a bit weird. Everything I read said I would just be bombarded, but I'm actually really quiet most of time. Our customers don't ring often and I press refresh just waiting for tickets. Panic stations this morning as me and someone almost as junior in the office and a whole site was working from home. Most customers have a VM for this, but they don't for some reason. Turns out it was a power cut.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 24, 2021)

MSP work can be like that. Do nothing for ages then have an outage of some sort and work solidly for 48 hours.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Weirdness today. Simple adding a permissions to a mailbox, did it in MS365, sent instructions, she wasnt getting it, so made a gif showing her how. Still no joy so did a LogMeIn and it wouldn't work for me. Changed password and when prompted it kept refusing the old password when they had to change it. Did this several times and of course 2fa means they actually have sit there rather going and getting a coffee. Changed the password in Azure AD and it just worked. Anyone else found this kind of thing? Obviously I'm totally new, but I'm finding some of this MS cloud stuff fustrating, things can take a while to work and if your not sure you know what your doing thats not great for learning. I'm going to have fun with Autopilot and Intune.


Don't ask me: I gave up on LDAP as just far too fucking complicated


----------



## two sheds (Sep 25, 2021)

This is interesting, probably more so for software developers


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 29, 2021)

Has anyone heard anything about a change to HTTPS at the end of the month that might stop older OS accesing the net?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2021)

Which version of which OS are you talking about ?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 29, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Has anyone heard anything about a change to HTTPS at the end of the month that might stop older OS accesing the net?


There's been a gradual shift over to https by default on most websites over the last few years, but I can't imagine that there's going to be a cutoff point where "someone" dictates that as from such-and-such date, the option to use http will disappear. You may find that some websites simply won't serve http, though, and that's only going to continue over time.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 29, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Which version of which OS are you talking about ?


Android, Apple and Windows.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Android, Apple and Windows.


Which version of Android?
Which version of IOS?
Which version of Windows?

please help me to help you , ta


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2021)

The only thing I can find is regarding browsers, so if thats what you mean, I cant see you having many issues





__





						HTTPS Changes to Google Chrome – LetsHost Knowledgebase
					






					kb.letshost.ie


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 29, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> The only thing I can find is regarding browsers, so if thats what you mean, I cant see you having many issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta. I saw a head!one in passing, but couldn't find the article again.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 29, 2021)

OK, I appreciate that this may be an unanswerable question due to differences in models etc, but can anyone tell me how to 'attach' my phone to my car via Bluetooth.

The new beastie has built in Bluetooth for the phone, but I'm absolutely hopeless with stuff like this, the manual might as well have been written in Outer Mongolian.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 29, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> OK, I appreciate that this may be an unanswerable question due to differences in models etc, but can anyone tell me how to 'attach' my phone to my car via Bluetooth.
> 
> The new beastie has built in Bluetooth for the phone, but I'm absolutely hopeless with stuff like this, the manual might as well have been written in Outer Mongolian.


Usually your car will have some sort of setup feature which will have a pair new device option. Enable that and then enable bluetooth on the phone and search for the cars name then pair. Basically, the same as on a speaker or headphones.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 29, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Usually your car will have some sort of setup feature which will have a pair new device option. Enable that and then enable bluetooth on the phone and search for the cars name then pair. Basically, the same as on a speaker or headphones.



Thank you, I'll try that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 29, 2021)

So I've got up to 6 tiny HP 260-G1 tiny PCs I found in a box somewhere. I'd rather hoped they'd have at least an i3, but alas, they have a Celeron with 2gb and a 32gb SSD. I've already got a thin client running pi-hole (and a backup on a pi-zero), so I'm wondering what to do with the dam things. Seems like they might be useful for something and it's not like the old rack mounted servers that are kicking around which would take up loads of space and power.

I've still not plugged in the Dell T310 I got. Was a bit big to go behind the chair the router is with, so need to find a way to hide it and still get a network cable to it.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 29, 2021)

I've ordered another 4GB DDR because I'm trying to install windows in virtualbox and it just hangs up. I'm presuming it's only having 4 GB ram that's hanging it up. 

I was quite proud at actually having got to install win 10 with only a win 7 password, but am not looking forward to installing Word 2007 when they're telling me I should upgrade from Word 10 to Word 365. I don't, however, want to pay for anything


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I've ordered another 4GB DDR because I'm trying to install windows in virtualbox and it just hangs up. I'm presuming it's only having 4 GB ram that's hanging it up.
> 
> I was quite proud at actually having got to install win 10 with only a win 7 password, but am not looking forward to installing Word 2007 when they're telling me I should upgrade from Word 10 to Word 365. I don't, however, want to pay for anything



Have you just got 4gb at the moment and your running Linux and trying to run Win10 in a VM. That will struggle! Have you got DDR3 or DDR4? I've got some non server DDR3 that could be of use.

Word 2007 should install, but you can get keys very cheap for Office 2019 which doesn't have the silly monthly subs.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 29, 2021)

oooooooo ta  but not sure is other puter and I think ddr4 - i've ordered a matched 2133 Gb module. It looks like this one





__





						HMA451U6AFR8N-TF - SK Hynix 1x 4GB DDR4-2133 UDIMM PC4-17000P-U Single Rank x8 Module
					

Get ➡️ Lifetime warranty ✅ Great savings ✅ Buy factory original HMA451U6AFR8N-TF - SK Hynix 1x 4GB DDR4-2133 UDIMM PC4-17000P-U Single Rank x8 Modules @Memory.NET! 🇺🇸




					memory.net
				




(which actually confuses me because I've only searched for that on the other puter but it's coming up on Firefox on this puter as my having clicked on it before  )

eta:


> Word 2007 should install, but you can keys very cheap for Office 2019 which doesn't have the silly monthly subs.


'can have keys very cheap' = legit? 

I have the original word 2007 disk and have used it for ages with no problem. Reluctant to change it for that reason.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> oooooooo ta  but not sure is other puter and I think ddr4 - i've ordered a matched 2133 Gb module. It looks like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah sadly not, mine is the older stuff. I'd just stick with Word 2007 then if works for you. These keys are bit a grey area, they are genuine, but you probably shouldn't have them.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 29, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> These keys are bit a grey area, they are genuine, but you probably shouldn't have them.



I like the way you think


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Have you just got 4gb at the moment and your running Linux and trying to run Win10 in a VM. That will struggle! Have you got DDR3 or DDR4? I've got some non server DDR3 that could be of use.
> 
> Word 2007 should install, but you can get keys very cheap for Office 2019 which doesn't have the silly monthly subs.


If you have a spare 8gb of ddr3 I would happily pay you for it  If not I can always go to CEX


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2021)

Think this may be the best place to ask...

New job have got me a laptop and docking station so I can wfh some of the time.

They want to issue me a keyboard and a monitor or two so I can use them.  I'm not keen as I don't have the space.  and don't want to carry the damn things home on the train.

I have a decent monitor and keyboard at my home PC - last job dealt with this by issuing me with a small PC and a KVM switch so I could use my existing desk / monitor etc.  i'm not that big a fan of having two monitors anyway, but don't want to have to sod about swapping cables over at start and end of working days.

Can you just get a laptop to talk to an external monitor / mouse / keyboard (via KVM switch) or is that what the docking station is for?  I've not used one before, my own laptop is for modest use when I'm away from home.

Assuming it will work (either with or without docking station) then sounds like I will then have to argue that it's better value for them to get me a KVM switch (seems to be about 20 quid retail) than another monitor and all that crap which I haven't got the space for...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Think this may be the best place to ask...
> 
> New job have got me a laptop and docking station so I can wfh some of the time.
> 
> ...



That would certainly work, although if they are paying I'd try and get a better one that supports 60Hz on the display. You might not notice, but it's definitely worth an ask.


----------



## strung out (Oct 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Think this may be the best place to ask...
> 
> New job have got me a laptop and docking station so I can wfh some of the time.
> 
> ...


Depends on the docking station, but you might get one that is compatible with both home and work laptops. If so, you plug the monitor and other peripherals into the docking station, and then only have to plug whichever laptop you're using into the docking station. 

Check what the docking station compatibility is (e.g. USB-C, thunderbolt etc)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 1, 2021)

I've got a HDMI toggle that lets me plug the monitor into the laptop and my home PC at same time, press a button and put the laptop away and I'm good to go. Plug the hdmi in in the morning and toggle again and I'm at work.

A docking station is just a slightly more limited KVM station really, might need a few extra cables to get it working fully with both devices but should be doable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 2, 2021)

Saturday staff training today. Loads stuff, but middle of the day we were playing around with domains and DNS, mimecast, aws, ms365 and cloudfire. My head hurt a little bit after. 



Worth an ask, has anyone got an ebook of DNS and Bind? Was recommended to me, but it's £30 on Amazon!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Saturday staff training today. Loads stuff, but middle of the day we were playing around with domains and DNS, mimecast, aws, ms365 and cloudfire. My head hurt a little bit after.
> 
> View attachment 291010
> 
> Worth an ask, has anyone got an ebook of DNS and Bind? Was recommended to me, but it's £30 on Amazon!







__





						Dns And Bind Torrent Magnet Download (4 Results) - TorrentQuest
					

Download: Dns And Bind, Found: 4 Results, Updated: 03-Aug-2022



					torrentquest.com


----------



## Chz (Oct 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Saturday staff training today. Loads stuff, but middle of the day we were playing around with domains and DNS, mimecast, aws, ms365 and cloudfire. My head hurt a little bit after.
> 
> View attachment 291010
> 
> Worth an ask, has anyone got an ebook of DNS and Bind? Was recommended to me, but it's £30 on Amazon!


I've got the BIND O'Reilly book somewhere (physically) . It's many years old, but I don't think DNS has changed all that much. I could possibly drop it off depending where you are. 

We use Infoblox now, so I don't really need to know too much bind these days.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Saturday staff training today. Loads stuff, but middle of the day we were playing around with domains and DNS, mimecast, aws, ms365 and cloudfire. My head hurt a little bit after.
> 
> View attachment 291010
> 
> Worth an ask, has anyone got an ebook of DNS and Bind? Was recommended to me, but it's £30 on Amazon!



Got this on pdf if it's any use?


----------



## nottsgirl (Oct 2, 2021)

Any tips for cables? I have a permanent cable nest which is annoying me.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 2, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Any tips for cables? I have a permanent cable nest which is annoying me.


Get a desk with a cable shelf at the back and holes for them in the top. Makes it all look nice and neat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 3, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Any tips for cables? I have a permanent cable nest which is annoying me.



Cable ties are the budget way if you don't plan on moving stuff often.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 3, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Cable ties are the budget way if you don't plan on moving stuff often.


And Velcro ties if you do.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 3, 2021)

I've got some of those flexible plastic spiral tube type things you collect the wires into. They are an improvement but they're a bugger to get on and off. You're supposed to be able to do it really easily with the tool they provide but have never got it to work.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 4, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Thank you, I'll try that.



souljacker

Thank you once again. I did as you suggested, and it works.

I got two phone calls via the car on the way back with Mrs Sas today, something new for my 69th birthday.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 4, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> souljacker
> 
> Thank you once again. I did as you suggested, and it works.
> 
> I got two phone calls via the car on the way back with Mrs Sas today, something new for my 69th birthday.



It's feature I most miss on cars that don't have it. Not just for calls, but podcasts and music.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2021)

'Course in my day we had to make proper c.a.s.s.e.t.t.e tapes ourselves. Young people today ...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 4, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's feature I most miss on cars that don't have it. Not just for calls, but podcasts and music.



I nearly shat myself when the phone rang.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I've got some of those flexible plastic spiral tube type things you collect the wires into. They are an improvement but they're a bugger to get on and off. You're supposed to be able to do it really easily with the tool they provide but have never got it to work.



Velcro cable ties are good for tidyness with ease of use


----------



## existentialist (Oct 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I've got some of those flexible plastic spiral tube type things you collect the wires into. They are an improvement but they're a bugger to get on and off. You're supposed to be able to do it really easily with the tool they provide but have never got it to work.


When I worked in IT, I had ready access to unlimited supplies of Velcro cable ties, which were excellent. This kind of thing:






(from Velcro Brand One-Wrap Black Reusable Ties 200mm x 12mm 6 Pack)


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 4, 2021)

Or off eBay at under £8 for 100


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 4, 2021)

Where have people found the best way to get rid of old computer stuff? I've been given the job of clearing out the office, I've chucked bin bags full of cables and all sorts, but can't bring myself to chuck working things and I might as well get a few quid. Ebay is an option, but I'd rather not post stuff if I don't have to, it's just a pain finding packing materials and getting there. Facebook? 

I've got a projector today, a thin client that's never been opened, a UPS (although I'll probably keep that), an old laptop, a gazillian hard disks (although I need to dban them all before I can take them off site). It's bonkers.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Or off eBay at under £8 for 100


Ta - got some, the spiral tubes are really difficult to put on and off - these look great. I won't need a hundred (same price as for three or four in some places  ) but can pass the rest on.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 4, 2021)

Finally got there. vSphere and two ESXI hosts attached. Now I've just about figured how to get I working I can start work out more this works. And maybe get back to the point I was at with Hyper V a few weeks ago. Still not got a PTR record for it yet, but it's not fallen over.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2021)

I nearly understood that 




















not even close, I'm lying


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I nearly understood that
> 
> not even close, I'm lying



I barely do tbh. It's more virtualisation stuff, I've got two machines which are running a hypervisor called ESXI and this is the management console that I view through a web browser on third computer. It's a stupidly inefficient way to go about running a few VMs at home.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2021)

:blank smiley:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> :blank smiley:



“You have a computer, inside that computer live another three computers and you talk to them via a web browser on a computer in a different room”


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2021)

Aha!


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I barely do tbh. It's more virtualisation stuff, I've got two machines which are running a hypervisor called ESXI and this is the management console that I view through a web browser on third computer. It's a stupidly inefficient way to go about running a few VMs at home.





> “You have a computer, inside that computer live another three computers and you talk to them via a web browser on a computer in a different room”



I knew what that meant


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2021)

I should have just looked up hypervisor tbh


----------



## Nivag (Oct 5, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Where have people found the best way to get rid of old computer stuff? I've been given the job of clearing out the office, I've chucked bin bags full of cables and all sorts, but can't bring myself to chuck working things and I might as well get a few quid. Ebay is an option, but I'd rather not post stuff if I don't have to, it's just a pain finding packing materials and getting there. Facebook?
> 
> I've got a projector today, a thin client that's never been opened, a UPS (although I'll probably keep that), an old laptop, a gazillian hard disks (although I need to dban them all before I can take them off site). It's bonkers.


I used to ask the local schools if they wanted old kit but most only want current stuff rather than a few years old equipment. 
There were some charities that would take equipment and ship it abroad but no idea if that's still a thing.
Otherwise to save on shipping, use FB marketplace or gumtree.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 5, 2021)

I've been accepted for EA's playtesting next week (I dont know what the game is and have signed an NDA anyway) but get 3 free EA (hmm..) game codes for doing it (about 8 hours playing the game over 2 weeks in my own time..)

Well that's this years Fifa sorted out, will probably get the Mass Effect Trilogy.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 5, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Where have people found the best way to get rid of old computer stuff? I've been given the job of clearing out the office, I've chucked bin bags full of cables and all sorts, but can't bring myself to chuck working things and I might as well get a few quid. Ebay is an option, but I'd rather not post stuff if I don't have to, it's just a pain finding packing materials and getting there. Facebook?
> 
> I've got a projector today, a thin client that's never been opened, a UPS (although I'll probably keep that), an old laptop, a gazillian hard disks (although I need to dban them all before I can take them off site). It's bonkers.



Depends on the equipment and what was stored on it. Everything here has to be WEEE regulated, we have to get certificates the drives have been destroyed!!


----------



## alex_ (Oct 5, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Depends on the equipment and what was stored on it. Everything here has to be WEEE regulated, we have to get certificates the drives have been destroyed!!



There are charities which wipe/recycle laptops into chrome books for disadvantaged kids - Keep Kids Connected

In south London - they will come and pick up if it’s more than a couple of devices.

Alex


----------



## cybershot (Oct 5, 2021)

alex_ said:


> There are charities which wipe/recycle laptops into chrome books for disadvantaged kids - Keep Kids Connected
> 
> In south London - they will come and pick up if it’s more than a couple of devices.
> 
> Alex



We can't do that, due to the type of organisation. Let's just say we're a target for Russian/Chinese hackers and what not. Unlikely most staff's laptops will have stuff them, plus hard drives encrypted, but yeah, has to be destroyed, massive waste but just the way it is. Easier to have one policy than loads.

Someone losing a laptop in my area causes me about half a days worth of paperwork and having to involve the Police. Great fun. Whilst the person that loses it gets a slapped wrist and a replacement sorted straight away!


----------



## alex_ (Oct 5, 2021)

cybershot said:


> We can't do that, due to the type of organisation. Let's just say we're a target for Russian/Chinese hackers and what not. Unlikely most staff's laptops will have stuff them, plus hard drives encrypted, but yeah, has to be destroyed, massive waste but just the way it is. Easier to have one policy than loads.
> 
> Someone losing a laptop in my area causes me about half a days worth of paperwork and having to involve the Police. Great fun. Whilst the person that loses it gets a slapped wrist and a replacement sorted straight away!



Can you pull the drives out ?


----------



## dervish (Oct 6, 2021)

This ticket just came in. I can't even. 



> User called advising he has just returned to the office and needs his camera set up in his office. He advised he's working in the 1st floor North desk 1N98
> Advised the user to provide me a desk number , however he advised he can't find any , advised him to look around for other nearby desks numbers however he advised there was none for him to see.
> Asked the user if it's a camera he's using for meetings , he advised it is as it's an add-on device he received , asked him if he can plug the camera into a port in the docking station or laptop , he advised he doesn't know exactly where it should go , as he previously recalls he should be connecting it somewhere behind his desk but now he doesn't know.
> Can you kindly advise on this one please?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 6, 2021)

Went to the office for the first time today to pick up a laptop docking station and monitor, was there 2 hours, looks like home working ftw!!! as had to rent a van to save me a 2 hour commute each way.

Been told tomorrow il be making a cloud, which is great and I'm glad to be doing something.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 6, 2021)

dervish said:


> This ticket just came in. I can't even.



Some of the “none techie” people have been a nightmare during COVID.

Yes my wifi router is at the other end of my house, no I can’t run a wire it wouldn’t be safe, why doesn’t zoom work ?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 6, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Some of the “none techie” people have been a nightmare during COVID.
> 
> Yes my wifi router is at the other end of my house, no I can’t run a wire it wouldn’t be safe, why doesn’t zoom work ?



In the short time most years that I lie out in the garden, I have a 30m cable running from the router to the garden, I sling it out of the window and feed it down round the washing pole.



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B072FS64Y4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 6, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> In the short time most years that I lie out in the garden, I have a 30m cable running from the router to the garden, I sling it out of the window and feed it down round the washing pole.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B072FS64Y4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have one of these plugged into the wall socket by the french doors. 








						WAVLINK WIFI Booster with Wps WiFi Signal Repeater - Wireless Extender Booster  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WAVLINK WIFI Booster with Wps WiFi Signal Repeater - Wireless Extender Booster at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



It picks up the wireless signal from the router and extends it to the bottom of the garden where Mrs Q likes to sit at the patio table when the weather is nice.


----------



## dervish (Oct 7, 2021)

I have powerline ethernet to my shed which easily covers the garden, sorted. 

I went looking for desk 1N98, doesn't even exist, the user in question is a remote rep so shouldn't even be in the office. I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 8, 2021)

I think they definitely need to call you!

I got "my" first client yesterday and did a site visit with the boss to do a million jobs. They're a bit of a nightmare as they are all to busy to respond to the tickets they submit or provide much information or even have time to let us do remote assistance (it's a school). Luckily Zoho lets you go in without the user, so that's going on most their PCs (with consent). Really though it's just going to be a case of going down every few weeks, which should be nice to get out the office. Ended up "fixing" a few of their huge classroom touch screens surrounded by tiny people wanting to show my their pictures and soft toys.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 9, 2021)

Set up Ubuntu server on one of the 6 mini Celeron PCs I acquired. Not much imagination, just threw Pi Hole on it, to free up the marginally more powerful thin client that it was on before. Cat is obviously unimpressed this is what I'm doing on Saturday night.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 10, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I got "my" first client yesterday and did a site visit with the boss to do a million jobs. They're a bit of a nightmare as they are all to busy to respond to the tickets they submit or provide much information or even have time to let us do remote assistance (it's a school). Luckily Zoho lets you go in without the user, so that's going on most their PCs (with consent). Really though it's just going to be a case of going down every few weeks, which should be nice to get out the office. Ended up "fixing" a few of their huge classroom touch screens surrounded by tiny people wanting to show my their pictures and soft toys.


I’ve done schools before. If they don’t have on site support and are crap at raising support tickets I found giving them a log book to quickly write things in located in the staff room was the way to go. As it would jog their memory they needed to notify about something by seeing it and they could quickly just jot it down. Obviously it means in some cases you arrive blind but at least you can communicate back and say I’ve seen computer x in class x isn’t working and it looks like bad RAM. I’ll place an order and hopefully it will arrive for next week. Also having a consistent day and time that you arrive that’s suitable to the school works best. Usually in a slot when whichever poor soul has been put in charge of the the IT provision is free. Also that generally doesn’t mean they know anything about IT still so don’t expect them to have a clue.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 10, 2021)

cybershot said:


> I’ve done schools before. If they don’t have on site support and are crap at raising support tickets I found giving them a log book to quickly write things in located in the staff room was the way to go. As it would jog their memory they needed to notify about something by seeing it and they could quickly just jot it down. Obviously it means in some cases you arrive blind but at least you can communicate back and say I’ve seen computer x in class x isn’t working and it looks like bad RAM. I’ll place an order and hopefully it will arrive for next week. Also having a consistent day and time that you arrive that’s suitable to the school works best. Usually in a slot when whichever poor soul has been put in charge of the the IT provision is free. Also that generally doesn’t mean they know anything about IT still so don’t expect them to have a clue.



That's not a bad a shout, I think when they get to know me and I'm down regularly, then hopefully things should get better. It's also a slightly bonkers situation in that in a tiny company, two really experienced people (7&9 years) left. I'm still massively learning. Partly what my job role actually is! So the main reason we went down was their printer/copier wasn't working. It was a windows update thing, but we found that most of their PCs were massively behind on updates. I'm pretty sure that the other clients we just let windows update itself (we automatically shut down all the VMs we rent to clients once a week), so I'm not sure why the school is different. I started looking at WSUS on Friday, which appears to be configured as a server role, but not doing it's thing. Apparently at some point we're just going to reimage everything so they can be endpoint managed, but that won't be a small job.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2021)

So thats me with nothing to do this morning...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 13, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> So thats me with nothing to do this morning...




Nothing on the health portal


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2021)

Oh good. We've lost connection to a couple of Esxi hosts in the data center. I was mid call and wondered why my VM had frozen. Can't actually do any work now but the phone is ringing quite a lot with people wondering why their shit isn't working.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> So thats me with nothing to do this morning...




What did you break?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2021)

It's Zens entire data center 😄


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> What did you break?


I barely have access to anything yet, so cant have been me...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I barely have access to anything yet, so cant have been me...



They've pretty much given me the keys to the kingdom. I can break anything. It's a bit scary really.

Think I managed to stop an entire site from printing by playing with Windows updates and totally filling the C drive. This was after it breaking last week after a Windows update. My phone started ringing quite early this morning


----------



## dervish (Oct 13, 2021)

Azure Vm's are working now. Any further issues are your fault.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Oct 14, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>


Except when it isn't 

(I am impressed at how universal so many keystrokes have become, but it's not _completely_ universal, which annoys me )


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2021)

Its not quite right as if whilst in google you press CTRL H , it brings up your history


----------



## nick (Oct 14, 2021)

Ctrl Q  = quite   
Useful in erudite online debate?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 15, 2021)

I feel I'm getting close to taking Network+. However my practice tests aren't as good as I'd like and at £200 I don't want to fail this one. I've started using more CCNA resources to expand my understanding. I already knew that all Net+ is gives you a decent overview, but jesus. I'm going to be quite glad to get this one boxed off and study something that isn't networking for a bit. Although I can't say I'm that looking forward to working through Microsofts training resources...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 15, 2021)

I've also got a call later with someone whose teams keeps giving the message "We ran into a problem... Reconnecting". Restarting solved it temporarily but this isn't acceptable. Google throws up a million things and a lot of forum posts where it's never resolved. I'm going to try reinstalling it and clearing the local cach but suspect Ill be on it a while. 

It's possible it's just me today in the office with the only other person being in another country. Four down to two....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 15, 2021)

Turns out my day was far worse then that. We've had a shit ton of VMs fail after and update. Spent most of the day dealing with the calls and trying to do all the other stuff nobody has time for. Now they've found a fix it's it's looks we are going to be staying late to fix it. Not how I planned to spend my Friday night.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 16, 2021)

I trust people will be impressed by the dedication though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Turns out my day was far worse then that. We've had a shit ton of VMs fail after and update. Spent most of the day dealing with the calls and trying to do all the other stuff nobody has time for. Now they've found a fix it's it's looks we are going to be staying late to fix it. Not how I planned to spend my Friday night.


If it's any consolation I have been 'asked' if i want  to shadow a planned upgrade at 3pm today' as long as I can get to the shops and not hit the pub before then ( I hate shopping) I think im going to do it...

What on earth has got into me...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Oct 16, 2021)

.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 16, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> If it's any consolation I have been 'asked' if i want  to shadow a planned upgrade at 3pm today' as long as I can get to the shops and not hit the pub before then ( I hate shopping) I think im going to do it...
> 
> What on earth has got into me...



I'm grabbing any training I can get right now. If you'd have asked me in my last job to do extra training at a weekend I'd have been far from impressed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 16, 2021)

So in something that will probably be familiar to many of you, I worked late last night and am working today (from home at least) to fix all our broken VMs. As I'm sure is also familiar to many of you it was caused by an MS Update





__





						SCSI adapter 1.3.18.0 update in 2012R2 broke it
					

I ran automatic updates on our DEV fleet and some came back, some went into 'Automatic repair' loop. Suspicion is on this update as I ran normal Windows updates yesterday on another server and it was fine. Today I installed this single update, reboot and no cigar. How do I go about restoring it...




					communities.vmware.com
				




Didn't really seem the best time to say no, as it's all hands on deck. We have a lot of VMs and they all need manually editing to roll back. It's not just things like domain controllers, we flogged a shed load of them during the pandemic for people to work from home.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 18, 2021)

I’ve spent 4 days trying to figure out why an SQL server was falling over. I’m by no means a DBA so possibly the worst person to deal with it. Turns out it was because someone had wrote a shit query and it was running every two hours. Fun times.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 18, 2021)

cybershot said:


> I’ve spent 4 days trying to figure out why an SQL server was falling over. I’m by no means a DBA so possibly the worst person to deal with it. Turns out it was because someone had wrote a shit query and it was running every two hours. Fun times.


It's worth doing a bit of learning around query analysis on whatever the SQL server you're using is - it's invariably different between servers. But I've also encountered situations where things have inexplicably gone weird (not, I have to say, to the point of the server falling over, though - that makes me curious as to what server this is) and which turn out to be, as in your case, pathologically stupid queries, written by people whose knowledge of databases is more of the join-the-dots variety.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's worth doing a bit of learning around query analysis on whatever the SQL server you're using is - it's invariably different between servers. But I've also encountered situations where things have inexplicably gone weird (not, I have to say, to the point of the server falling over, though - that makes me curious as to what server this is) and which turn out to be, as in your case, pathologically stupid queries, written by people whose knowledge of databases is more of the join-the-dots variety.


Microsoft obvs. Basically the transaction log would balloon to fill the drive and then nothing else could get written. It was poorly written query by someone who as you say isn’t very knowledgeable and tried to do something a bit more complex than usual. 

I’m sure someone else could have figured it out a bit quicker. The log files for the service it’s running is what pointed me in the right direction more than the server but at least the server pointed me in the direction of the spid ID and process that was ballooning.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 18, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Microsoft obvs. Basically the transaction log would balloon to fill the drive and then nothing else could get written. It was poorly written query by someone who as you say isn’t very knowledgeable and tried to do something a bit more complex than usual.
> 
> I’m sure someone else could have figured it out a bit quicker. The log files for the service it’s running is what pointed me in the right direction more than the server but at least the server pointed me in the direction of the spid ID and process that was ballooning.


I'll be the first to admit that I carry, in general, a massive anti-Microsoft bias, but I do try to allow for it and give them the benefit of the doubt sometimes. There is no doubt that SQL Server has done sterling service for all kinds of small-to-midrange applications, but I think, especially where things like enterprise databases are concerned, the proof of the pudding is how well the server manages aberrant conditions...like running out of disk space. To my mind, it's unconscionable that a DBMS should fall over when an error like that arises - sure, you might have to fail writes because there's nowhere to put them, but you can at least do that gracefully, and leave the server up to be able to handle reads and telling clients it's in trouble.

It just shouldn't be possible for an unprivileged user to perform an action which has a system-level effect.

I suspect that there will be tuning parameters to allow, eg., quotas for users, so that balky queries don't bring the whole thing down - if not, there bloody well should be! - but I imagine that the default options are unhelpful for sites which don't have good DBA types tuning and housekeeping things.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2021)

Apparently we ended up fixing 245 servers over the weekend. It certainly felt epic. And it did not feel like the start of the week this morning. Boss was still talking about training on Saturday, but luckily people who've been there longer then me said it wouldn't be optimum.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 20, 2021)

Print Nightmare patching from MS has royally fucked our print servers and auto-print mapping. Seems to be breaking it even more each month.

Spent the entire day trying to get it working via SCCM and GPO's but every fucking time "prompt for admin" credentials pops up no matter what we do or tell policy or direct registry settings to do.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 22, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Print Nightmare patching from MS has royally fucked our print servers and auto-print mapping. Seems to be breaking it even more each month.
> 
> Spent the entire day trying to get it working via SCCM and GPO's but every fucking time "prompt for admin" credentials pops up no matter what we do or tell policy or direct registry settings to do.


People still have print servers!

What are trying to do? Didn’t MS release a patch  now? I have mitigation scripts for windows clients for printnightmare and hivenightmare you can put into sccm, however the print one will kill the print spooler for everyone. We’re lucky we use a central printing system so it was never really a problem just turning the service off for us.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 22, 2021)

cybershot said:


> People still have print servers!
> 
> What are trying to do? Didn’t MS release a patch  now? I have mitigation scripts for windows clients for printnightmare and hivenightmare you can put into sccm, however the print one will kill the print spooler for everyone. We’re lucky we use a central printing system so it was never really a problem just turning the service off for us.



They keep releasing patches that kill connecting to the print server and downloading drivers when connecting to printers. 

It’s fun


----------



## strung out (Oct 22, 2021)

I was wondering whether anyone's come across a decent dictation speech to text app?

I want to be able to make voice notes while out walking, and ideally have these converted straight to text for me to edit and type up later.

Is there any simple off the shelf solution that would work for this? Happy to pay if it's a great app.


----------



## DaphneM (Oct 22, 2021)

strung out said:


> I was wondering whether anyone's come across a decent dictation speech to text app?
> 
> I want to be able to make voice notes while out walking, and ideally have these converted straight to text for me to edit and type up later.
> 
> Is there any simple off the shelf solution that would work for this? Happy to pay if it's a great app.


apple or android?


----------



## strung out (Oct 22, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> apple or android?


iPhone.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 22, 2021)

strung out said:


> iPhone.


You can just use the Apple Notes app with voice input - the mic icon on the bottom right under the keyboard. It's pretty good.


----------



## strung out (Oct 22, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> You can just use the Apple Notes app with voice input - the mic icon on the bottom right under the keyboard. It's pretty good.


Brilliant - I knew I was doing something wrong by goggling 'voice dictation apps for iphone', only to find lots of sites recommending extremely expensive pro solutions 

Although it will mean reactivating the default keyboard, which is slightly annoying, though less annoying than having to buy something I guess!


----------



## DaphneM (Oct 22, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> You can just use the Apple Notes app with voice input - the mic icon on the bottom right under the keyboard. It's pretty goo


This!


----------



## strung out (Oct 22, 2021)

Yeah, I uninstalled the iPhone keyboard, so couldn't see the little microphone icon. Now I've reinstalled it, it's very obvious 

Thanks both!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 22, 2021)

strung out said:


> Yeah, I uninstalled the iPhone keyboard,


Was there a specific thing that the 3rd party keyboard provided? The default one has improved a fair bit, now that it does swipe-to-type


----------



## strung out (Oct 22, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Was there a specific thing that the 3rd party keyboard provided? The default one has improved a fair bit, now that it does swipe-to-type


I've been using TouchPal for years so didn't even realise the default one did swipe to type now.

TouchPal does allow you to type alternative characters by holding down on a letter, rather than going to a different layer. Not sure if there's much else to differentiate them though!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 22, 2021)

strung out said:


> TouchPal does allow you to type alternative characters by holding, rather than going to a different layer.


Yeah, the default one does handle accented characters, currency, quote marks etc that way. 
It's definitely more flexible than it was and the swipe-to-type works well, when I rememebr to use it!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 26, 2021)

Got slightly excited as had an email from Microsoft offering a free AZ900 if you complete their training. Except it's over two days, despite being only 2.5 hours per days. I was thinking of taking a TOIL day to this, but two days is a bit much.

Has anyone done one of these? Can you log on and then review the material at a later date?


----------



## alex_ (Oct 27, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Got slightly excited as had an email from Microsoft offering a free AZ900 if you complete their training. Except it's over two days, despite being only 2.5 hours per days. I was thinking of taking a TOIL day to this, but two days is a bit much.
> 
> Has anyone done one of these? Can you log on and then review the material at a later date?



Do it during your working day ?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Do it during your working day ?



Need to have a chat with the boss about this. I'm still very new, so it feels a bit like I'm slopping of to dodge answering the phones, but thats totally the wrong mindset I know.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 27, 2021)

I've got an old htc desire, and a giffgaff payg which means I never use it to connect to the web (no mobile reception in the house anyway). I've heard of birdsong apps and flower/tree identification apps that I'd actually like to try. Could I connect my phone to my landline and download an app that way? And would I have to reluctantly enter my credit card details into the phone? Or would it be better to just take photo on phone and enter that into the website on my desktop?

Sorry, I'm clueless.  Ta


----------



## existentialist (Oct 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I've got an old htc desire, and a giffgaff payg which means I never use it to connect to the web (no mobile reception in the house anyway). I've heard of birdsong apps and flower/tree identification apps that I'd actually like to try. Could I connect my phone to my landline and download an app that way? And would I have to reluctantly enter my credit card details into the phone? Or would it be better to just take photo on phone and enter that into the website on my desktop?
> 
> Sorry, I'm clueless.  Ta


If the phone does Wi-Fi, that's all you need. You'll also need to set up a Google account, but you don't have to associate it with a payment method.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I've got an old htc desire, and a giffgaff payg which means I never use it to connect to the web (no mobile reception in the house anyway). I've heard of birdsong apps and flower/tree identification apps that I'd actually like to try. Could I connect my phone to my landline and download an app that way? And would I have to reluctantly enter my credit card details into the phone? Or would it be better to just take photo on phone and enter that into the website on my desktop?
> 
> Sorry, I'm clueless.  Ta



Yes connect to the WiFi as existentialist says. My partner uses a birdsong app and it's great, don't think it's paid as she's not in the habit of paying for apps.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2021)

I've recently been having clear outs and selling things I don't use, the idea being I can build a new PC guilt free. It's been over a decade since I had a machine that wasn't a hand me down or refurbished, unless you count my little server.

There's almost £500 in the pot so far. Idea is to buy something that can run Win 11 and a few VMs with a case and PSU that I can drop a GPU in when prices drop and I have more time to game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2021)

I think I may have got myself a 





__





						AORUS GeForce RTX™ 3060 Ti ELITE 8G (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Graphics Card - GIGABYTE Global
					

Discover AORUS premium graphics cards, ft. WINDFORCE cooling, RGB lighting, PCB protection, and VR friendly features for the best gaming and VR experience!




					www.gigabyte.com
				




from fb market place for £350, been a bit nervous and have quizzed the bloke hard, got pics and everything, feel a bit bad as he reckons he is only 15.

But if all good,  a bargain.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think I may have got myself a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See thats just about what the dam things should cost! Hope it goes smoothly for you


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 28, 2021)

How come i can stream 4k games through a browser but using remote access tools like Zoho and LogMeIn feel like bloody treacle?


----------



## souljacker (Oct 28, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> How come i can stream 4k games through a browser but using remote access tools like Zoho and LogMeIn feel like bloody treacle?


Because you are streaming a desktop on another shit computer as opposed to a big server farm somewhere with a supersonic connection?

I find Teamviewer best for these sort of tasks anyway. Free for 'personal' use too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> See thats just about what the dam things should cost! Hope it goes smoothly for you


I think I got scammed, working things out with the bank m so hopefully ok 

Fucking fucker, took photos and everything right up to the post office drew me right in, then deleted fb profile and gone.

I'm such a trusting fool.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2021)

Fucker I hate it that it makes you feel like a fool but it's that cunt who's done it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 29, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Because you are streaming a desktop on another shit computer as opposed to a big server farm somewhere with a supersonic connection?
> 
> I find Teamviewer best for these sort of tasks anyway. Free for 'personal' use too.



OK, extreme example, but if I can, I use RDP to the same machines, and the difference is like night and day. Minor moan really, ZoHo isn't terrible, especially on the clients that have let set it up in unattended mode. Apparently Team Viewer is a fair bit more expensive, but I've not looked at the pricing.



ruffneck23 said:


> I think I got scammed, working things out with the bank m so hopefully ok
> 
> Fucking fucker, took photos and everything right up to the post office drew me right in, then deleted fb profile and gone.
> 
> I'm such a trusting fool.



Jesus. Facebook marketplace is a shit hole. I sell stuff on their occasionally and every time I regret it. Got a Chromebook up at the moment, already had one scammer which is bonkers. It's a fricken £90 Chromebook.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 29, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> OK, extreme example, but if I can, I use RDP to the same machines, and the difference is like night and day. Minor moan really, ZoHo isn't terrible, especially on the clients that have let set it up in unattended mode. Apparently Team Viewer is a fair bit more expensive, but I've not looked at the pricing.


Always found zoho a bit crap. Thankfully, I've only got a few education customers who use it. I've never paid for Teamviewer. Bit naughty but I'm not too bothered. I used to demo some stuff to people using the meeting bit which always felt a bit cheap as it could make the company a lot of money if the demo went well but I don't do much pre-sales these days and when I do, I use teams.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 29, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Because you are streaming a desktop on another shit computer as opposed to a big server farm somewhere with a supersonic connection?
> 
> I find Teamviewer best for these sort of tasks anyway. Free for 'personal' use too.



Its also two trips down vdsl lines likely and a lot more opportunities for pocket loss


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 29, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Its also two trips down vdsl lines likely and a lot more opportunities for pocket loss



Thanks. More reading for me.  



souljacker said:


> Always found zoho a bit crap. Thankfully, I've only got a few education customers who use it. I've never paid for Teamviewer. Bit naughty but I'm not too bothered. I used to demo some stuff to people using the meeting bit which always felt a bit cheap as it could make the company a lot of money if the demo went well but I don't do much pre-sales these days and when I do, I use teams.



Sadly I don't get the choice. We're moving over to Zoho. It's definitely got some nice bits to it, but meh. Treacle.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2021)

I’ve just been through 5.5 hours of Microsoft database fundamentals training , although I know some stuff from the az900 a lot of it went right over my head , and I’ve got to investigate a geo replication solution that allows read / write permissions on a failover , I might be able to do it but wtf really


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 29, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I’ve just been through 5.5 hours of Microsoft database fundamentals training , although I know some stuff from the az900 a lot of it went right over my head , and I’ve got to investigate a geo replication solution that allows read / write permissions on a failover , I might be able to do it but wtf really



Sounds hardcore. Do you get a cert for it? 

I'm training tomorrow with the boss. I hope it's a little bit more focused. It's very cool, but he's recently re-joined the company again in an active role, after a few very experienced people left, but a lot of this is where he wants us to be going, which he's still learning and sometimes I'd just like a bit more on how I navigate my day to day.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2021)

It was hardcore and I get a voucher for the exam , but I gotta do a lot more studying before I take it , ta not so much hard but information overload


----------



## two sheds (Oct 31, 2021)

A mate has given me an old emachine to try to get working. It is running Windows xp so I'm assuming there's no way it will upgrade to Windows 10. 

He's used Linux Mint before so I thought  I could install that. Unfortunately when I try to install Linux 20 it gives an error message that it has an i686 CPU so isn't supported. I understand Mint 17.2 will install but that's no longer supported so no security updates. 

Anyone know whether there's another Linux version that would work? Or any other possibilities? He wants it for watching vids and ebaying and things so needs nothing incredibly sophisticated. 

Ta


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 31, 2021)

Try Centos which is basically the free version of Redhat or Ubuntu which is very similar to Mint. You can download older releases.
As for security updates that is nowhere near the concern with Linux that it is with Windows due to the way Linux handles supervisor level calls so Mint 17.2 is probably going to be fine anyway


----------



## two sheds (Oct 31, 2021)

Ta - I did wonder that about 17.2 - I can tell him to keep anything sensitive off it, only thing then would then just be his wifi password.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 31, 2021)

Linux security permissions are inherited from the parent process so long as he doesn't do something dumb like use a browser from the root user then it is very difficult for Linux machines to get infected.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 31, 2021)

Ta  

I'm assuming he'd still be wise not to actually log into ebay though. He can do that on his phone.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Ta - I did wonder that about 17.2 - I can tell him to keep anything sensitive off it, only thing then would then just be his wifi password.



Cloudready can be pretty good if you are ok with a chromebook


----------



## two sheds (Oct 31, 2021)

I did wonder about chromebook - I've just done a 17.2 iso but have got another usb stick coming so may try that too because I'd quite like a play with it. Can you install it alongside?

ta


----------



## Chz (Oct 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> A mate has given me an old emachine to try to get working. It is running Windows xp so I'm assuming there's no way it will upgrade to Windows 10.
> 
> He's used Linux Mint before so I thought  I could install that. Unfortunately when I try to install Linux 20 it gives an error message that it has an i686 CPU so isn't supported. I understand Mint 17.2 will install but that's no longer supported so no security updates.
> 
> ...


It's just saying that whatever version of Linux you install, you'll need the 32-bit variant. Debian's latest still has a 32-bit version, and that's basically Mint without the fluffy bits.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Ta
> 
> I'm assuming he'd still be wise not to actually log into ebay though. He can do that on his phone.


He is probably no more at risk using Ebay on an older version of Linux than he is on the latest version of Windows. I don't know what version of browser that Mint 17.2 supports but it is probably pretty current and that is more significant than the OS


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I did wonder about chromebook - I've just done a 17.2 iso but have got another usb stick coming so may try that too because I'd quite like a play with it. Can you install it alongside?
> 
> ta


No Chrome is basically still Linux underneath the covers, if you want to run both on the same machine then you want to set it up as dual boot which can be fiddly if you're not confident you know what you're doing.
Alternatively you could run one as a guest inside the other using something like VirtualBox but that does require the underlying hardware to be able to support it (no idea if an i686 can sorry)
If the hardware supports it though you can boot from the USB with that becoming the boot drive. That's definitely possible with Mint at least.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 31, 2021)

Right well I've tried Mint 17.2 and there's not enough memory - only 1 Gbyte RAM (actually says 0.98 GB) which means not enough for Cloudready either. Was going to try Debian but I couldn't work out what to download  and that will likely need 2 GByte, too? Hmmm. The xp seems to work ok but wouldn't want to connect it to the web.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 31, 2021)

Google Lubuntu, I've never tried it but it's a low memory version of Ubuntu


----------



## Chz (Oct 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Right well I've tried Mint 17.2 and there's not enough memory - only 1 Gbyte RAM (actually says 0.98 GB) which means not enough for Cloudready either. Was going to try Debian but I couldn't work out what to download  and that will likely need 2 GByte, too? Hmmm. The xp seems to work ok but wouldn't want to connect it to the web.


Debian is good on 512MB. Usually you'd want the 32-bit PC net installer, assuming you have the machine on a network.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Right well I've tried Mint 17.2 and there's not enough memory - only 1 Gbyte RAM (actually says 0.98 GB) which means not enough for Cloudready either. Was going to try Debian but I couldn't work out what to download  and that will likely need 2 GByte, too? Hmmm. The xp seems to work ok but wouldn't want to connect it to the web.



I'd honestly not bother. Is he really skint and in need of a PC? I've got a few tiny duel core Celerons with 2gb, you can have one of if you pay postage. They are far from great, but should run linux better then this. PM me if interested.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 1, 2021)

TBH, a Rasberry Pi would probably fit the bill better. And less postage


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> TBH, a Rasberry Pi would probably fit the bill better. And less postage



Well that's as well. I've got one running pi hole at the moment. Came with Win 7. Seems a bit of a waste, but they sip power. I've no idea what they were bought for, some are were still wrapped in plastic when I found them, but the boss showed no interest in keeping them.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2021)

I'll have a go with Debian for the learning. I do have a raspberry pi but do intend to use it. I fucked my computer when I first tried 

How would using a Celeron work? They are pin compatible with i686? Do appreciate the offer though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'll have a go with Debian for the learning. I do have a raspberry pi but do intend to use it. I fucked my computer when I first tried
> 
> How would using a Celeron work? They are pin compatible with i686? Do appreciate the offer though.



Not a chip. A whole computer.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2021)

Bloody hell ta  let me fiddle with Debian and Lubuntu and I'll get back to you. He does qualify though, he's got fuck all money and no puter. Postage only looks a fiver or so if you've got the packaging for it and can post it that looks a goer - as I say though let me have a play first.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2021)

After a bit of a hiccup Debian seems to have installed but when I switch on it boots into debian tty1 and asks for the debian login. That sometimes happens with my Mint system but I switch off and on and it loads ok.

Anyway, I give that and the password and I'm into Bash but have no idea what command I should enter to load properly. 

Any thoughts? If not I'll try Lubuntu.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 1, 2021)

try 

sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target

and then reboot it


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2021)

just goes to debian login: and same when I reboot

try at the bash prompt and sudo: command not found

ta though I might try that on my system next time it happens

the process is made more complicated because I keep using the wrong keyboard


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> just goes to debian login: and same when I reboot
> 
> try at the bash prompt and sudo: command not found
> 
> ...


omit the word sudo if you're logged in as root


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2021)

no, not that either  

never mind I don't want to mess you around spending time on it - I'll take a look at Bash because I should have done that a while ago and then try Lubuntu. Thanks anyway


----------



## Chz (Nov 1, 2021)

systemctl set-default multi-user.target should do the trick on the next boot if you're root, if you're not root then "su -" to get to it.
Sudo isn't in the minimal config, and it's good to have. apt install sudo from root.

From the bash prompt, I think startx will start it up once. If it doesn't, you've gone with a minimal server install that doesn't have the GUI.


----------



## spudulike (Nov 1, 2021)

Puppy Linux has quite a few 32bit varieties. Tiny distro with minimal requirements. I used it loads in the distant past when I was managing a cybercafe.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2021)

Chz said:


> systemctl set-default multi-user.target should do the trick on the next boot if you're root, if you're not root then "su -" to get to it.
> Sudo isn't in the minimal config, and it's good to have. apt install sudo from root.
> 
> From the bash prompt, I think startx will start it up once. If it doesn't, you've gone with a minimal server install that doesn't have the GUI.


tried them, sudo doesn't install Could not open lock file ... never mind again, thanks anyway 

Have to get out into garden for a bit. Will try Lubuntu and then Puppy Linux


----------



## Chz (Nov 1, 2021)

Could not open lock file is telling me that you're a standard user, not the root user. You'll need to "su - root"


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2021)

lubuntu installing at the moment  

I may go back if it doesn't


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2021)

lubuntu ​
thanks everyone, seems to have installed nicely 

if mate has any problems I may come back to you UnderAnOpenSky  but don't hold onto it special


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2021)

Great. I've got a few, so no worries if you need one.


----------



## zenie (Nov 1, 2021)

Are cheap projectors terrible? 

Is it that the image quality is BAD or just that bulbs don't last as long? 

Trying to avoid buying a telly for the new apartment, but think I'll get annoyed by not having _SOMETHING_ to watch stuff on and the walls are currently bare with high ceilings. 

Lounge is 7 by 5 m so 'throw' should be ok.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 1, 2021)

Yes, cheap projectors are terrible. Unless you want to fill a wall, TVs are cheaper and better.


----------



## zenie (Nov 1, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Yes, cheap projectors are terrible. Unless you want to fill a wall, TVs are cheaper and better.


Terrible in what way? Can you clarify?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 1, 2021)

zenie said:


> Terrible in what way? Can you clarify?


The picture looks crap on any cheap one I've seen, and the room has to be pitch black in order to see it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2021)

So I had to get a new ( well second hand phone ) as my old Iphone 6 s needed charging every hour or so, and managed to get a Samsung Galaxy S10 , wow what an upgrade, apparently on par with the S20/1 but includes a headphone jack and sd card slot which have been removed from the newer models, but I dont want to gush about the phone but an accessory.

The Razer Kishi controller, got a pretty spotless one from CEX for £48 yesterday and has basically turned the phone into a switch. with 2 major advantages.



It runs all the X Cloud games really well and what I'm more excited for is my whole shadow pc works with it, although you have to use the touch screen to get into the app, from there onwards it has full controller support. Been playing Forza 4 , Far Cry 6 and Fifa 22 this morning with no external coifing , which basically turns the phone ( with a decent internet connection ) into a gaming machine with a gtx 1080 in it.

ETA Geforce now also works with it.

That's the cost of the phone justified already. Then there is the pioneer ddj 200 , an entry level dj controller which works wirelessly with the phone (connect the phone to a monitor) and you pretty much have decks. All running off this 6 inch bit of metal and plastic. The decks might be shit but I dont have room for a proper set up atm.

I dont usually care much for phone tech, but fair play samsung.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

Liked but after the first line I have no idea what any of that means


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Liked but after the first line I have no idea what any of that means


Cloud gaming on your phone


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

I struggle to make phone calls on my phone


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2021)

also using Samsung DEX I can stream it all to my tv wirelessly, use the phone as a mouse and as a desktop pc.

Madness. although I think im quite late to the party.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

party? what party?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> So I had to get a new ( well second hand phone ) as my old Iphone 6 s needed charging every hour or so, and managed to get a Samsung Galaxy S10 , wow what an upgrade, apparently on par with the S20/1 but includes a headphone jack and sd card slot which have been removed from the newer models, but I dont want to gush about the phone but an accessory.
> 
> The Razer Kishi controller, got a pretty spotless one from CEX for £48 yesterday and has basically turned the phone into a switch. with 2 major advantages.
> 
> ...




It's very cool. Unfortunately the time I could have done with this was in places where the Internet was to terrible to contemplate it.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2021)

I am having enormous fun playing with ESP32 (Arduino) stuff. I'm building a power monitor for the flat (mainly to find out how I might reduce my eyewatering electricity bill). It involves C++ programming (not my greatest strength), circuit layout on Veroboard (not my greatest strength), cutting neat holes in a plastic box (not my greatest strength), and soldering (not my greatest strength).


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I am having enormous fun playing with ESP32 (Arduino) stuff. I'm building a power monitor for the flat (mainly to find out how I might reduce my eyewatering electricity bill). It involves C++ programming (not my greatest strength), circuit layout on Veroboard (not my greatest strength), cutting neat holes in a plastic box (not my greatest strength), and soldering (not my greatest strength).


Alternatively you could just try switching stuff off


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

I got a power monitor really cheaply off the web, checked all the devices I use and have a good idea of what's consuming what and when.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I got a power monitor really cheaply off the web, checked all the devices I use and have a good idea of what's consuming what and when.


Ah, but did it have a bespoke web interface, and buffering of results? 

(I daren't look and see how cheap they are )


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

true, it doesn't have any of that - it did have an interface that let me view the results and export them to hard copy though.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> true, it doesn't have any of that - it did have an interface that let me view the results and export them to hard copy though.


There is a thing on Amazon - called an Emylo - but a cursory search reveals nothing much about what you can actually do with it. I'll carry on with mine for now


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> There is a thing on Amazon - called an Emylo - but a cursory search reveals nothing much about what you can actually do with it. I'll carry on with mine for now


ah no sorry I meant export to pen and paper


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

The thing is - I've found that you just check the consumption at the start and then once you know what it is, you don't really bother any more because you know it then.

Eta: one thing I have got that's really useful is a device on my solar controller that tells me minute by minute whether I'm importing or exporting energy to the grid.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> The thing is - I've found that you just check the consumption at the start and then once you know what it is, you don't really bother any more because you know it then.


Quite possibly. But I am learning new skills


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

Yep that's always worth it on its own


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2021)

I've recently got a tumble dryer and dishwasher. I feel I should know, but not sure I want to.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've recently got a tumble dryer and dishwasher. I feel I should know, but not sure I want to.


You can buy quite cheap individual appliance power monitors - <£20


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

yes I did read a while ago that tumble dryers are excellent ways to consume energy with drying clothes as a side product unless things have changed.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> yes I did read a while ago that tumble dryers are excellent ways to consume energy with drying clothes as a side product unless things have changed.


Physics hasn't changed. It takes a lot of energy to evaporate water to steam. I guess they can recover some of the heat better nowadays, but it's on the list of appliances I'd have to feel very comfortably off to own.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> yes I did read a while ago that tumble dryers are excellent ways to consume energy with drying clothes as a side product unless things have changed.



They're also a great way to keep my sanity over winter and not have the entire house filled with wet clothes. Especially this time of year when it's fucking miserable outside, but not cold enough to run the heating much. It's taken me 5 years to be allowed one!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> You can buy quite cheap individual appliance power monitors - <£20



Yes I spotted these. Does your project monitor multiple devices?


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Physics hasn't changed. It takes a lot of energy to evaporate water to steam. I guess they can recover some of the heat better nowadays, but it's on the list of appliances I'd have to feel very comfortably off to own.


We used to have a washer/dryer where the drying bit was used for emergencies (usually school uniforms) it didn't get used much. When it died we replaced it with just a washing machine.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Physics hasn't changed. It takes a lot of energy to evaporate water to steam. I guess they can recover some of the heat better nowadays, but it's on the list of appliances I'd have to feel very comfortably off to own.


no problem owning them as long as you don't use them


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They're also a great way to keep my sanity over winter and not have the entire house filled with wet clothes. Especially this time of year when it's fucking miserable outside, but not cold enough to run the heating much. It's taken me 5 years to be allowed one!


Yes fair play if you've not got access to outside clothes line. I leave mine out to dry in winter for a week or two, possibly three, occasionally out there for a month


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Yes fair play if you've not got access to outside clothes line. I leave mine out to dry in winter for a week or two, possibly three, occasionally out there for a month



Jesus. How many clothes do you own? Do they not go a bit manky after being outside that long?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

fresh air, regularly rinsed


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Yes fair play if you've not got access to outside clothes line. I leave mine out to dry in winter for a week or two, possibly three, occasionally out there for a month


Mine airdry in the bathroom. In winter, this means stuff can take 5-6 days to dry.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

I do have a portable dehumidifier for drying things in the bathroom which is bloody useful

(I was exaggerating a bit with the 'month', normally only three weeks honest and that's because I forget they're out there).


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I do have a portable dehumidifier for drying things in the bathroom which is bloody useful
> 
> (I was exaggerating a bit with the 'month', normally only three weeks honest and that's because I forget they're out there).


do you not look through the windows?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

they're round the corner at the end of shed 1


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2021)

Microsoft Ignite Challenge is live. If you do all the bits you get a free exam. I was quite suprised at the options, MD100&101 are in there, so associate level stuff, not just the fundamentals.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2021)

The data center we rent space in has lost power. Its the second time in a few weeks they are pretty well respected company. I thought the point of data centers was this shit didn't happen.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 3, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> The data center we rent space in has lost power. Its the second time in a few weeks they are pretty well respected company. I thought the point of data centers was this shit didn't happen.


It shouldn't happen. Redundancy should always be the point with data. Whether its backups of data, battery backups or backup generators.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 3, 2021)

The data should also be elsewhere so that if such a thing happens it automatically redirects to the other host.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2021)

Well the data is on us, we just rent space for our kit. They do have backup generators and batteries. I'll be curious to read why they failed for the second time in a matter of weeks.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 3, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> The data center we rent space in has lost power. Its the second time in a few weeks they are pretty well respected company. I thought the point of data centers was this shit didn't happen.



They have generators and backup batteries yet they still lost power? That's a shit data centre. I'd advise you to migrate immediately. Also advise you to have redundant kit in a second site.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2021)

souljacker said:


> They have generators and backup batteries yet they still lost power? That's a shit data centre. I'd advise you to migrate immediately. Also advise you to have redundant kit in a second site.



It's ***. We do have a second one, I'm just somewhat suprised.


----------



## Chz (Nov 3, 2021)

two sheds said:


> yes I did read a while ago that tumble dryers are excellent ways to consume energy with drying clothes as a side product unless things have changed.


Heat pump ones use about 1/3 the energy. They're still not cheap, but it's equivalent to running a dehumidifier (which is what they basically are) instead of actually burning banknotes.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 5, 2021)

So I'm doing final list on PC parts for a new build. I think I mentioned a few pages back it's been over a decade since I've had a new PC. Not a gaming machine, but allowing the potential it can be in future! I've roughly decided the spec, i5 11600, 32gb ram, nvme samsung all that kind of thing. The thing that is stumping me is a case. You can't easily read benchmarks on them! Trying to spend as little as possible, whilst still be ok, small as I can get away with, as I'm only going MATX, but large enough to take a decent GPU when the time comes, with decent airflow and cable management. Don't really like windows, but it seems like most options have them. Who would have thought that this bit would be the hardest?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 5, 2021)

Ta again people, he picked up puter with lubuntu loaded and working well (am tempted to take a look at puppy Linux myself sometime), connected to his router automatically and he's veh happy


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 6, 2021)

Doing practice exams this morning. What decade are we in? I got I answer correct, but still don't feel it was the right one. Who on earth would buy a T1 line these days? I thought they were proper legacy shit.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 6, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Doing practice exams this morning. What decade are we in? I got I answer correct, but still don't feel it was the right one. Who on earth would buy a T1 line these days? I thought they were proper legacy shit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 295677


I remember when everyone else had DSL and I was on ISDN because I was too far from the exchange. The service was ultra reliable but it was like the old dial-up on POTS, where you paid by the minute, and there were two lines, so if I had both enabled to get the full screaming 128kb, I was paying around 4p/min. I was building websites at the time, so I needed that screaming fast 128kb speed, but I was getting phone bills of between £300 and £500 a month!  
I really don't miss those days. I'm getting 1000Mb fibre now for €30/month


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 6, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I remember when everyone else had DSL and I was on ISDN because I was too far from the exchange. The service was ultra reliable but it was like the old dial-up on POTS, where you paid by the minute, and there were two lines, so if I had both enabled to get the full screaming 128kb, I was paying around 4p/min. I was building websites at the time, so I needed that screaming fast 128kb speed, but I was getting phone bills of between £300 and £500 a month!
> I really don't miss those days. I'm getting 1000Mb fibre now for €30/month



As slightly geeky teenager, I bugged my parents to be allowed a modem to try the internet, but they didn't get the point. My Dad went away on some business thing and came back saying we should get ISDN. 

I played Quake 1 online with it and the first phone bill was not pretty. Luckily the way it was billed changed shortly after that.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 6, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> As slightly geeky teenager, I bugged my parents to be allowed a modem to try the internet, but they didn't get the point. My Dad went away on some business thing and came back saying we should get ISDN.
> 
> I played Quake 1 online with it and the first phone bill was not pretty. Luckily the way it was billed changed shortly after that.


I was also doing a lot of Unreal Tournament online. It was amazing seeing ping times of less than 100ms


----------



## souljacker (Nov 6, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Doing practice exams this morning. What decade are we in? I got I answer correct, but still don't feel it was the right one. Who on earth would buy a T1 line these days? I thought they were proper legacy shit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 295677


T1 wasn't even available in the UK. 

And it's a stupid question now anyway. VDSL to a green box then fibre to the exchange is considerably cheaper, more widely available and faster than T1/E1.


----------



## keybored (Nov 6, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Doing practice exams this morning. What decade are we in? I got I answer correct, but still don't feel it was the right one. Who on earth would buy a T1 line these days? I thought they were proper legacy shit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 295677


If it were the 90s (and that question looks 90s) I'd be tempted to say T1 as it would offer 23 uncontended 64k channels (Americas, we have 30 channel E1 here).

DSL then was a lot less bandwidth (and contended).

Obviously POTS would be useless. 

Trying to make SIP work properly through a cable modem is a chore so no to DOCSIS.


----------



## nick (Nov 6, 2021)

I know I'm old, but when doing accountancy exams there was a data processing module at the Graduate Conversion level - I remember a question where you had to compare and contrast the merits of punch cards and tape as a storage medium. this was in the early 90's - but even so......


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 7, 2021)

It's a current question. Ok the exam will be replaced soon, but it's only three years old. There's shed loads of questions about cross over cables and a bonkers requirement to remember where the cables go for 568a&b. Anyway I'm sure I'll find equally frustrating things when I start MS ones next.

Ordered the last bits for the new PC today. I might have got carried away with a power supply, but Scan had a NZXT 650W Gold+ modular on half price today. I hope that GPUs drop a bit in price by next year when I have some spare time to play games again.









						NZXT C-Series 650 Watt 80+ Gold Fully Modular PSU/Power Supply
					

Buy from Scan - 650W NZXT C-Series C650, Fully Modular, 80PLUS Gold, Single Rail, 54A, 120mm Fan, ATX PSU




					www.scan.co.uk


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2021)

There should be a special place in hell reserved for websites that don't let you copy and paste when creating passwords.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 9, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> There should be a special place in hell reserved for websites that don't let you copy and paste when creating passwords.



There is no reason for this, it’s Fucking dumb


----------



## Chz (Nov 9, 2021)

alex_ said:


> There is no reason for this, it’s Fucking dumb


For starters, it makes it impossible to use a password manager to randomly generate your passwords!!


----------



## Chz (Nov 9, 2021)

Well pleased with a deal that I saw hotukdeals yesterday. Dell were having a cock-up where they included a 3 year on-site warranty by default at no cost. So reducing it back to 1 year mail-in shed well over £100 off the price of a laptop. Combined with a promo code that shouldn't have been live yet but was, I got a £600+ laptop for £380 (Inspiron 14 2-in-1). 

I honestly expected Dell to cancel the lot and not send them. But lo and behold it showed up today! I hate using laptops, so Mrs. C has a great upgrade - smaller, lighter, and much, much faster than the current one.

My problem now is this - I have a perfectly decent 3.5 year old laptop  (Lenovo Yoga 520) going spare and I hatehatehate using Ebay.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 9, 2021)

Chz said:


> Well pleased with a deal that I saw hotukdeals yesterday. Dell were having a cock-up where they included a 3 year on-site warranty by default at no cost. So reducing it back to 1 year mail-in shed well over £100 off the price of a laptop. Combined with a promo code that shouldn't have been live yet but was, I got a £600+ laptop for £380 (Inspiron 14 2-in-1).
> 
> I honestly expected Dell to cancel the lot and not send them. But lo and behold it showed up today! I hate using laptops, so Mrs. C has a great upgrade - smaller, lighter, and much, much faster than the current one.
> 
> My problem now is this - I have a perfectly decent 3.5 year old laptop  (Lenovo Yoga 520) going spare and I hatehatehate using Ebay.


If only there were some moderately trustworthy online forum you could let people know you'd got a laptop for sale on...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2021)

I think that's frowned on here. 

I've got a Chromebook to sell I really don't want much for, but again, hassle.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 9, 2021)

My PC is bloody noisy, it is water cooled.

I'm thinking of buying a new one.

Suggestions welcome.

I want AMD Ryzen, 8Gb RAM, SSD 1Tb (if possible). Not fussed about graphics.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2021)

Celebrating 50 years of the hardware that makes our PCs tick
					

From mice to monitors, let’s spool up those origin stories.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> My PC is bloody noisy, it is water cooled.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a new one.
> 
> ...


How much you want to spend might be worth adding ??


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> My PC is bloody noisy, it is water cooled.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a new one.
> 
> ...



If it's a desktop I'd definitely get 16gb. I'd build one, but then I'm biased. 

Funnily enough Intel is more competive then AMD and a lot of price points right now.


----------



## Chz (Nov 9, 2021)

existentialist said:


> If only there were some moderately trustworthy online forum you could let people know you'd got a laptop for sale on...


I can _give_ it away on Urban, but I'd like to recoup some of the upgrade costs ahead of Christmas really. If someone has a particular interest in a Yoga 520, they can PM me though.
Ed has no interest in running the next Gumtree, which is the inevitable way of most buy/sell forums without some seriously active moderation.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 9, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> How much you want to spend might be worth adding ??


£600 -700ish?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 9, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> If it's a desktop I'd definitely get 16gb. I'd build one, but then I'm biased.
> 
> Funnily enough Intel is more competive then AMD and a lot of price points right now.



If I could buy a motherboard with the chip already on it, I would consider building. A mate fucked an expensive chip trying to install it, and it has given me seriously cold feet with regard to building.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> £600 -700ish?


cool , il see what I can find for you.


----------



## Chz (Nov 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> If I could buy a motherboard with the chip already on it, I would consider building. A mate fucked an expensive chip trying to install it, and it has given me seriously cold feet with regard to building.


They've reversed it now. The pins are on the motherboard and you can't bugger up the chip by installing it wrong. You can, of course, still bend the MB pins the wrong way but it is a lot harder to do so than it was in the days on pins on chips into holes on MB. This is because the CPU has flat contacts rather than holes. It's all quite neat and simple - honest.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 9, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> cool , il see what I can find for you.


Thank you.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> If I could buy a motherboard with the chip already on it, I would consider building. A mate fucked an expensive chip trying to install it, and it has given me seriously cold feet with regard to building.


I hammered around with trying to get an AMD Ryzen board working (turns out I'd neglected the need for a graphics card - it works fine now), which involved at least half a dozen removals and re-insertions. AMDs do still have pins, but if my ham-fisted attempts failed to destroy it, I think you're probably going to be fine...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Thank you.


To be honest, Id suggest building one yourself too, if GFX aren't an issue you could probably do it with 16gb of ram for around £500.

Most of the  prebuild sites Im looking at are making you have a gfx card and only 480gb ssd , until the price ramps right up.

And from the little I know of you on here, I think you would enjoy it and I hope (to speak for ) all of us on this thread, are on hand if you get into any issues


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> To be honest, Id suggest building one yourself too, if GFX aren't an issue you could probably do it with 16gb of ram for around £500.
> 
> Most of the  prebuild sites Im looking at are making you have a gfx card and only 480gb ssd , until the price ramps right up.
> 
> And from the little I know of you on here, I think you would enjoy it and (I hope to speak for ) all of us on this thread, are on hand if you get into any issues



I've just done an 11600 with 32gb and a half decent case and psu for £600


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2021)

Oops, got distracted this morning and missed teams ping inviting me to a meeting , by 2 hours. It's not like I have loads to do, just didnt see the message.

I told them I was doing some training and hope I've got away with it, what a twat.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2021)

Been there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2021)

Here we go Sasaferrato . 6 core, 16gb RAM, 1TB SSD, onboard graphics and room in the budget to make some of the components a bit nicer, depending on what's important to you.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 9, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Here we go Sasaferrato . 6 core, 16gb RAM, 1TB SSD, onboard graphics and room in the budget to make some of the components a bit nicer, depending on what's important to you.
> 
> View attachment 296103


That looks excellent, thank you.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 10, 2021)

Mission creep.


----------



## MBV (Nov 10, 2021)

God I hate PDF docs. Just walked away from it as it sits there exporting a doc to PDF/A


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 10, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Mission creep.




I read somewhere that data centres will be amongst the worst, if not the worst, for carbon emissions by 2025.

A company wanted to open a second data centre in our area, but Scottish Power couldn't supply them with enough electricity without building a new sub-station, which they weren't prepared to do.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 10, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I read somewhere that data centres will be amongst the worst, if not the worst, for carbon emissions by 2025.
> 
> A company wanted to open a second data centre in our area, but Scottish Power couldn't supply them with enough electricity without building a new sub-station, which they weren't prepared to do.



Yeah data centers are black hole motherfuckers, though if a companies to cheap to build a new substation I wouldn't trust them with my data.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 11, 2021)

What I thought I was getting - 240 GB 2.5-inch SSD at remarkably good price I felt (£26).

What I got - 240 GB 8cmx3cm circuit board not 2.5 inch in any respect and with tiny pins that won't fit standard 2.5-inch SSD connector.

(I just checked and invoice indeed says 2.5 inch).


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> What I thought I was getting - 240 GB 2.5-inch SSD at remarkably good price I felt (£26).
> 
> What I got - 240 GB 8cmx3cm circuit board not 2.5 inch in any respect and with tiny pins that won't fit standard 2.5-inch SSD connector.
> 
> (I just checked and invoice indeed says 2.5 inch).


Link?


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> What I thought I was getting - 240 GB 2.5-inch SSD at remarkably good price I felt (£26).
> 
> What I got - 240 GB 8cmx3cm circuit board not 2.5 inch in any respect and with tiny pins that won't fit standard 2.5-inch SSD connector.
> 
> (I just checked and invoice indeed says 2.5 inch).



Oh no :-( 

Can you send it back? Sounds like it was meant to be soldered into a board.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> What I thought I was getting - 240 GB 2.5-inch SSD at remarkably good price I felt (£26).
> 
> What I got - 240 GB 8cmx3cm circuit board not 2.5 inch in any respect and with tiny pins that won't fit standard 2.5-inch SSD connector.
> 
> (I just checked and invoice indeed says 2.5 inch).



Have they sent you an Nvme drive? Picture maybe?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 11, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Link?











						Kingston A400 SSD 2.5" 240GB SATA III Solid State Drive  | eBay
					

Kingston A400 SSD 2.5" 240GB SATA III Solid State Drive.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




errm well I couldn't really have looked at the diagram very hard 

I might be able to use this with raspberry pi?

It bloody says 2.5 inch though - that's what I searched for.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Kingston A400 SSD 2.5" 240GB SATA III Solid State Drive  | eBay
> 
> 
> Kingston A400 SSD 2.5" 240GB SATA III Solid State Drive.
> ...



It's a more modern SSD that plugs straight to the motherboard. You can get adapters, probably not worth it at that price.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Kingston A400 SSD 2.5" 240GB SATA III Solid State Drive  | eBay
> 
> 
> Kingston A400 SSD 2.5" 240GB SATA III Solid State Drive.
> ...


That's not 2.5", it's M.2. They've advertised it wrong. It's their fault. Return it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2021)

This. Also why buy this from eBay. Its literally no cheaper then Amazon or another proper online retailer.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2021)

get yourself a pcie adapter if you want to keep it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 11, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> This. Also why buy this from eBay. Its literally no cheaper then Amazon or another proper online retailer.


And this. I'd only use ebay if it was way cheaper than Amazon or not available on Amazon. It's too risky... And I get free postage (and returns) on Amazon.



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingston-SA400S37-240G-Solid-State/dp/B01N5IB20Q/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Kingston%2B240%2Bssd&qid=1636663091&sr=8-1&th=1


----------



## two sheds (Nov 11, 2021)

Fucking hate Amazon 

never had a problem with ebay though (this may always be the first time ).

Ta for the 2.5 inch link I may go for that one - also on 









						Kingston SSDNow A400 240GB SATA 6Gb/s SSD
					

Kingston SSDNow A400 240GB SATA 6Gb/s SSD (SA400S37/240G) at great prices. Full product description, technical specifications and customer reviews from BT Business Direct




					www.businessdirect.bt.com
				




Not hugely enamoured of BT but I fucking hate Amazon


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Fucking hate Amazon
> 
> never had a problem with ebay though (this may always be the first time ).
> 
> ...



It should be easy to get sorted. The seller has good feedback and will want to keep it. I've kept all sorts of mis-sold stuff on ebay for free from vendors who should have known better.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Fucking hate Amazon
> 
> never had a problem with ebay though (this may always be the first time ).
> 
> ...


I'm not keen on their practices but you can't fault their prices or their customer service, and I'm in no position to allow my morals to dictate where I buy. And who's to say the sellers on ebay are any better. The one you bought from is at best an imbecile, and possibly a poacher of exotic animals


----------



## two sheds (Nov 11, 2021)

I've downloaded the return address label and apologized to the seller for my side of the fuck-up.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 11, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> The one you bought from is at best an imbecile



I felt they and I quite suited each other


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I've downloaded the return address label and apologized to the seller for my side of the fuck-up.


You didn't fuck up. It was advertised as a 2.5". It's an M.2. It's their fuck up.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 11, 2021)

I've found my third Arduino project (even if #1 isn't even finished yet ). I'm going to build a sound-to-light controller, and strap a metre's worth of addressable LEDs to my viola bow. And feed the whole shebang from MY audio output, not those other cunts in the band


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 11, 2021)

Is this good value?



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Components4All-3-5Ghz-A320M-K-Motherboard-Pre-Built/dp/B079Y3GGKV/ref=sr_1_10?crid=35KQU42W8INFP&keywords=i7%2Bchip%2Band%2Bmotherboard%2Bprebuilt&qid=1636672507&qsid=259-5184315-2050320&sprefix=chip%2Band%2Bmotherboard%2Caps%2C169&sr=8-10&sres=B07HS8HK8F%2CB07JJHQHKN%2CB08W9PG2Y7%2CB0886QSX7N%2CB07NQLSWLK%2CB07T8HJVY8%2CB07V9L4RT6%2CB089XBP9HH%2CB079YCGJFG%2CB07P12YKFC%2CB08B1SWYGD%2CB08WPZTY1S%2CB08L598DYN%2CB07NQKVQRZ%2CB08B4THL9P%2CB08B4V6H3N&th=1


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 12, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is this good value?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Components4All-3-5Ghz-A320M-K-Motherboard-Pre-Built/dp/B079Y3GGKV/ref=sr_1_10?crid=35KQU42W8INFP&keywords=i7%2Bchip%2Band%2Bmotherboard%2Bprebuilt&qid=1636672507&qsid=259-5184315-2050320&sprefix=chip%2Band%2Bmotherboard%2Caps%2C169&sr=8-10&sres=B07HS8HK8F%2CB07JJHQHKN%2CB08W9PG2Y7%2CB0886QSX7N%2CB07NQLSWLK%2CB07T8HJVY8%2CB07V9L4RT6%2CB089XBP9HH%2CB079YCGJFG%2CB07P12YKFC%2CB08B1SWYGD%2CB08WPZTY1S%2CB08L598DYN%2CB07NQKVQRZ%2CB08B4THL9P%2CB08B4V6H3N&th=1



Not terrible, but not great. That's quite an old CPU (two generations behind) and Ryzen 3 is at the bottom end of the range. The Intel I linked to is a fair bit more powerful, although the Ryzen had better onboard graphics.

That said almost any desktop CPU from the last few years will do most people for a general desktop PC nicely. What do you need it for?

I know you were concerned about fitting a CPU (you shouldnt be). Be aware just because it's a kit, you'll still get the components seperatly. Are you keeping parts like the case and keyboard from your last machine?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 12, 2021)

Oh good. MS updates breaking shit again. Luckily our biggest client we had a heads up it would do be bad stuff, but it's taken out anothers.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 12, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Oh good. MS updates breaking shit again. Luckily our biggest client we had a heads up it would do be bad stuff, but it's taken out anothers.


Oh? I noticed a couple of updates pending last night...sounds like it might be worth holding off applying them?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Oh? I noticed a couple of updates pending last night...sounds like it might be worth holding off applying them?



We think it's Kerboros related and breaking business apps, so probably fine on a home PC.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 12, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> We think it's Kerboros related and breaking business apps, so probably fine on a home PC.


Ah, OK. Phew, etc.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 12, 2021)

Another fuck you Microsoft this morning. My colleagues are all a bit busy and I've spent two hours doing a password reset. What's really depressing is when you find multiple forum posts with similar error codes, but no answers that helped. I think the one that took the piss the most was a frustrated chap last year the MS rep linked to how to do a password reset.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 12, 2021)

The Microsoft "help" sites are full of "MVPs" stating the bleeding obvious, begging for "solved" points with boilerplate text, usually with no indication that they're actually read the question beyond two keywords.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 12, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> The Microsoft "help" sites are full of "MVPs" stating the bleeding obvious, begging for "solved" points with boilerplate text, usually with no indication that they're actually read the question beyond two keywords.



Yes. I'm learning lots working in IT. Not all of it positive.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2021)

hmm something is going on this morning, cant log into Teams on my phone or home pc, took ages trying to get into salesforce, and loads of reports that our cx clouds are failing, this is globally and not just in the UK.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> hmm something is going on this morning, cant log into Teams on my phone or home pc, took ages trying to get into salesforce, and loads of reports that our cx clouds are failing, this is globally and not just in the UK.



Bad times. I'm not in work today, although on the work PC doing training and it jumped on Teams straight away. 

I'm doing that MS Azure training. Not sure why it needs to be live, might as well watch a video at a time convenient to me. Can't see it being that useful to me at work, but it's not a bad thing to have an overview.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Kingston A400 SSD 2.5" 240GB SATA III Solid State Drive  | eBay
> 
> 
> Kingston A400 SSD 2.5" 240GB SATA III Solid State Drive.
> ...


----------



## two sheds (Nov 15, 2021)

posted it back to them, and today received the proper 2.5" ssd from elsewhere


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Another fuck you Microsoft this morning. My colleagues are all a bit busy and I've spent two hours doing a password reset. What's really depressing is when you find multiple forum posts with similar error codes, but no answers that helped. I think the one that took the piss the most was a frustrated chap last year the MS rep linked to how to do a password reset.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2021)

Built the new PC this weekend, although not got as far as checking it, beyond making sure it POSTS. Was a few more head scratching moments then I expected. Think I made life hard for myself with an MATX build, although the space broadly has loads of room, getting the motherboard power on and routed was a bugger. Would have been easier if I hadn't fitted the cooler first, but that was not easy to fit, so I'm not sure the other way round would have been much better either. I've never used M2 drives before, but what I thought was totally bonkers was the need for a tiny screw. I'm sure not all motherboards are like that, but it seems like stepping back in the past. What would be wrong with some sort of latch?

Obviously there's a gaping hole where a proper GPU should be


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 16, 2021)

Some systems are still down, due to some certificates that had expired over the weekend which were meant to have been changed. We dont have access to change it so cant do any work and it's not my fault so I think il play a bit of dark souls til they come back on line


----------



## Chz (Nov 16, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Built the new PC this weekend, although not got as far as checking it, beyond making sure it POSTS. Was a few more head scratching moments then I expected. Think I made life hard for myself with an MATX build, although the space broadly has loads of room, getting the motherboard power on and routed was a bugger. Would have been easier if I hadn't fitted the cooler first, but that was not easy to fit, so I'm not sure the other way round would have been much better either. I've never used M2 drives before, but what I thought was totally bonkers was the need for a tiny screw. I'm sure not all motherboards are like that, but it seems like stepping back in the past. What would be wrong with some sort of latch?
> 
> Obviously there's a gaping hole where a proper GPU should be
> 
> View attachment 296997


Not just a tiny screw. A tiny screw that is a non-standard size and comes with the motherboard, not the drive. So when you upgrade to an M.2 disk a year later you have no fucking clue where it went.
I approve of your choice of cooler.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2021)

Chz said:


> Not just a tiny screw. A tiny screw that is a non-standard size and comes with the motherboard, not the drive. So when you upgrade to an M.2 disk a year later you have no fucking clue where it went.
> I approve of your choice of cooler.



Oh god. That's even worse. I shall guard the spare screw for the other slot closely.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 16, 2021)

I've looked at the feasibility of building a new puter.*

Can anyone suggest a pre-built, in the £700 - £800 range please?

*A mixture of indolence and ham-fistedness precludes a self build.  

Not fussed about sound and graphics, on board is fine.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I've looked at the feasibility of building a new puter.*
> 
> Can anyone suggest a pre-built, in the £700 - £800 range please?
> 
> ...



I'm happy to look if I'm not busy at work tomorrow. What do you actually use it for? What's important other then lots of SSD storage? Would you be happy if it came without windows to save you money?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2021)

Here you go. PC Specialist. I've not used them before, but I did read reviews and was going to buy a laptop from them. One reason I'd use them other then price is that they use standard components.

10400 6 Core
16Gb
1TB M2/NVME (SSD on the motherboard)
Uprated 450W PSU
Win 11 (knock of £90 if you don't want it)








__





						PCSPECIALIST - Configure the Intel Home Office PC III to your ideal requirements.
					

PCSpecialist is an award-winning manufacturer of high quality custom PCs & Laptops. Configure the Intel Home Office PC III to your ideal requirements.




					www.pcspecialist.co.uk


----------



## cybershot (Nov 16, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Here you go. PC Specialist. I've not used them before, but I did read reviews and was going to buy a laptop from them. One reason I'd use them other then price is that they use standard components.
> 
> 10400 6 Core
> 16Gb
> ...


Hmm, nice, I like you can custom build laptops to a degree too!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 16, 2021)

Funnily enough, the one I have now came from them.

I see ads for these:





__





						Loading…
					





					www.amazon.co.uk
				




It looks great, but do they not overheat? The small footprint is very appealing.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Hmm, nice, I like you can custom build laptops to a degree too!



Yes, before I got a fancy Dell from work, it's who I was going to go with, I really like the fact they are upgradable in a way that many laptops aren't these days, you can even have two SSDs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Funnily enough, the one I have now came from them.
> 
> I see ads for these:
> 
> ...



It shouldn't overheat and if you don't plan on adding extra storage etc it could be great. The only thing I'd comment is that's an 8th gen CPU and not only that it's a laptop chip, so less power then a desktop equivalent. That said it may well have enough power for what you need it for. If something breaks, getting parts may be hard.

What do you have at the moment?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 16, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It shouldn't overheat and if you don't plan on adding extra storage etc it could be great. The only thing I'd comment is that's an 8th gen CPU and not only that it's a laptop chip, so less power then a desktop equivalent. That said it may well have enough power for what you need it for. If something breaks, getting parts may be hard.
> 
> What do you have at the moment?



Device name    DESKTOP-4061757
Processor    AMD FX-8370 Eight-Core Processor                  4.00 GHz
Installed RAM    32.0 GB

System type    64-bit operating system, x64-based processor


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Device name    DESKTOP-4061757
> Processor    AMD FX-8370 Eight-Core Processor                  4.00 GHz
> Installed RAM    32.0 GB
> 
> System type    64-bit operating system, x64-based processor



Well that's quite an old chip, but was a bit of a beast in it's day. Are you finding it slow for day to day work? The little laptop based thing you linked to will certainly be fast and more compact, but I wonder if you will get the wow you are hoping for?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 16, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well that's quite an old chip, but was a bit of a beast in it's day. Are you finding it slow for day to day work? The little laptop based thing you linked to will certainly be fast and more compact, but I wonder if you will get the wow you are hoping for?



I browse, use spreadsheets, scan, watch video, download and use E-mail.

Nothing really power hungry.

I've got 20 Tb of external USB 3 storage, which is lightly used.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I browse, use spreadsheets, scan, watch video, download and use E-mail.
> 
> Nothing really power hungry.
> 
> I've got 20 Tb of external USB 3 storage, which is lightly used.



I'm really suprised your current one is struggling. Has it got an SSD for Windows?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 16, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes, before I got a fancy Dell from work, it's who I was going to go with, I really like the fact they are upgradable in a way that many laptops aren't these days, you can even have two SSDs.


Indeed. I need a new workhorse and was resigned to the new MacBook Pro as compared to what’s about laptop PC wise it’s not badly priced. But considering I can get something with twice the storage and twice the RAM from these guys and save £300 has turned my head a bit. Probably won’t pull the trigger until after Christmas but has given me another option. Thanks.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 17, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm really suprised your current one is struggling. Has it got an SSD for Windows?



It does. It is water cooled and is bloody noisy, which is the reason I am attracted to the small format. The only concern is only two USB ports, but I have a powered 10 port USB 3 hub. I have two external BluRay (don't ask ) writers so lack of an interal DVD drive isn't a concern.

I've had my finger poised over 'Buy Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) for about three days now. Vacillator? Moi?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 17, 2021)

Well if its small you wanted you should have said.  Fwiw my new build I had to check it was on, but it's not that small. 

How about something like this barebones? You'd need to install the SSD and RAM, but it's from Asus rather then a no name. Still a laptop chip, but a fair bit faster then what you've listed. 




__





						ASUS PN50 AMD Ryzen 7 DDR4 4700U Barebone | Ebuyer.com
					

Get a great deal on a ASUS PN50 AMD Ryzen 7 DDR4 4700U Barebone as well as thousands of products at Ebuyer!




					www.ebuyer.com


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2021)

cybershot said:


> View attachment 296965


He emailed today apologizing and said he'd been away and his son had listed it, will refund. So all's well 

And I've learned you can get SSDs that attach direct to motherboard. Tempting for next time.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 17, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well if its small you wanted you should have said.  Fwiw my new build I had to check it was on, but it's not that small.
> 
> How about something like this barebones? You'd need to install the SSD and RAM, but it's from Asus rather then a no name. Still a laptop chip, but a fair bit faster then what you've listed.
> 
> ...



That looks good, but has no RAM. Amazon have it with RAM.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He emailed today apologizing and said he'd been away and his son had listed it, will refund. So all's well
> 
> And I've learned you can get SSDs that attach direct to motherboard. Tempting for next time.



They can be blazingly quick. 



Sasaferrato said:


> That looks good, but has no RAM. Amazon have it with RAM.



Even better. Missed that. I see you can put an M2 on it like two sheds has just bought or use a more conventional 2.5". Or both


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They can be blazingly quick.


Yep I can imagine 


UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Even better. Missed that. I see you can put at M2 on it like two sheds has just bought


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 17, 2021)

Going for this one.





__





						Loading…
					





					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 17, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Going for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you're going to do it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 18, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well if you're going to do it.



Done. It comes today.

Then the joy of finding the serial numbers for all the things you use.  

I can run the two systems together until the new one is set up.

It was the 32Gb of RAM that swung it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 18, 2021)

First post from the new machine.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 18, 2021)

reasonable startup speed? 

couple of minutes?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> reasonable startup speed?
> 
> couple of minutes?


21 seconds. 

Shuts down in seven seconds.

Ran OOKLA I'm getting 189 wirelessly.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 19, 2021)

Without aquaduct cooling?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Without aquaduct cooling?



I've run it for four hours, the case is barely warm. The fan cuts in now and then.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 19, 2021)

Given that you need the thing to actually work, that's the most important spec for me, you'll be saving on electricity bill over your previous one - the processor on my computer upstairs is normally running at 40C or so. That i3 or i5 as I recall - I wanted a low power one and they are really good.​


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Given that you need the thing to actually work, that's the most important spec for me, you'll be saving on electricity bill over your previous one - the processor on my computer upstairs is normally running at 40C or so. That i3 or i5 as I recall - I wanted a low power one and they are really good.​


The power supply is 90W.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice, mine's 120W I think but is a few years old now and will have saved me shitloads in eleccy bills. 

It's all useful power now though coming into winter - I've not had heating on yet and have insulated my room upstairs so body heat and puter heat are keeping it at about 15C of an evening which I find comfortable. Won't last but I'm hoping short blasts from fan heater will keep it warm up there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 19, 2021)

My new PC has a 650w PSU. It's gold rated though and will only use a fraction of that.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 19, 2021)

Ah fair play I meant 120W power consumption, not sure what the actual thing is rated at.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm not quite 3 months into working in IT and have a ticket in to update all of our largest clients phone numbers in Active Directory. I'm not being a wuss getting nervous when my colleague tells me to do in Powershell right?

What could go wrong? Well probably a load of red on the screen, but still.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2021)

You'll be fine, im sure there are scripts out there you can use ( hopefully they already have one ), copy it, change parameters where needed and let it run...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 19, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> You'll be fine, im sure there are scripts out there you can use ( hopefully they already have one ), copy it, change parameters where needed and let it run...



Fuck that so hard on a production environment. I might be new, but I suspect I'm right dig my heels in. My experience so far with scripts is they rely on custom tools that doesn't work any more quite as well it did when it was written 5 years ago. Fine when I'm setting up a few VMs, but this seems slightly more worrying. I suspect it wont take me much longer to do it manually then to work it out. It seems a great learning opportunity, but maybe in the wrong place.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 19, 2021)

Can't they just do it themselves via Outlook. Lazy fucks.

No dev environments to play with?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 19, 2021)

The new puter sees the printer wirelessly, you can list it as default printer. It won't bloody print, it just creates a print queue.

Anyone know why?


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 20, 2021)

Have you checked the printer for paper, toner/ink etc?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2021)

Are the drivers up to date?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 20, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Have you checked the printer for paper, toner/ink etc?


Yes. It prints when attached by cable. 

It's an Epson eco tank, plenty of ink.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 20, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Are the drivers up to date?



I would assume so. Will check though.


----------



## nick (Nov 20, 2021)

no help but, sympathy
Its a home printer,. They are pretty much random crap. They do what they want and when they want.

turn it off and on again, press random buttons, update drivers and firmware, reboot your router, use a cable for a bit.
One day it will start working as you want again for no reasons. Or maybe it won't

(Proud owner of an Epson XP7100)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 20, 2021)

nick said:


> no help but, sympathy
> Its a home printer,. They are pretty much random crap. They do what they want and when they want.
> 
> turn it off and on again, press random buttons, update drivers and firmware, reboot your router, use a cable for a bit.
> ...


I now have sympathy for RATM.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 20, 2021)

Fucking hate consumer printers. They should all be sent to somewhere to die.

Windows always fuck up when I print from home. If I send the job from my iPhone. No specialist hp drivers or bullshit and it just works. Go figure.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2021)

I was surprised when I had to reinstate my linux mint system the printer worked first time


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 20, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> It prints when attached by cable.



Use the cable if you can. I always ignore the wifi option when practical and possible, as it constantly fucks up on most printer makes and is a never ending headache trying to resolve.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I was surprised when I had to reinstate my linux mint system *the printer worked first time*.


Smug git!!!!!!!!!!!  <Shakes fist>


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Can't they just do it themselves via Outlook. Lazy fucks.
> 
> No dev environments to play with?



Well we're an MSP so I guess the real question is how high. But I have a terrifying amount of freedom really so I can create one...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 20, 2021)

Migrated most things now to the new machine, Have to find MS Office. Is there a way f extracting the serial number from say, Word?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Migrated most things now to the new machine, Have to find MS Office. Is there a way f extracting the serial number from say, Word?



Magic Jelly Bean


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 20, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Magic Jelly Bean



Thank you. I will swap machines and dig out the password.

Sorry to be a pain in the tit, but do you  know how to migrate your E-mails from one machine to another? IIRC you create a file... Outlook.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2021)

If your email is IMAP your provider keeps a copy on their website

I think 

Eta I was really pleased that they do this - it means I've got my emails on both machines, really easily.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Thank you. I will swap machines and dig out the password.
> 
> Sorry to be a pain in the tit, but do you  know how to migrate your E-mails from one machine to another? IIRC you create a file... Outlook.



As two sheda says you don't need to, they will be stored in your account and should just sync. You could transfer a file across, but it will be more hassle then it's worth.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 21, 2021)

Fucking Microsoft. Unmitigated bastards! Should be shot/disembowelled/hanged/ burned at the stake or all of the preceding.

I lost the serial for my Office 2019, it can't be retrieved, so I bought a new one, £18 quid, no biggie.

Installed it, no problem, Excel works, Word works. Yay! Great stuff.

Then comes setting up my E-mail account on Outlook. 

After visiting about 734 websites, and a call to my professional techie neighbour, and the passage of two hours, finally, the fucking thing works. The problem is that it doesn't launch the program, it digs out your E-mail address, then requests all the setup info. What my techie neighbour didn't mention, and only one web site mentioned was that you have to change the ports. Ports are places like Dover surely?  Anyway, tis done, and my BP is slowly settling. 

Edited to add, the new machine is virtually silent, the fan kicks in now and then, but even then it is quiet.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 21, 2021)

Does anyone know how to get rid of the search box at the left hand side of the taskbar?


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 21, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Does anyone know how to get rid of the search box at the left hand side of the taskbar?











						How to Remove the Windows 10 Search Box from the Taskbar
					

The Search box on the Windows 10 taskbar takes up a lot of real estate. If you want to create more room on the taskbar you can reduce its size or remove it entirely.




					www.groovypost.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 21, 2021)

RoyReed said:


> How to Remove the Windows 10 Search Box from the Taskbar
> 
> 
> The Search box on the Windows 10 taskbar takes up a lot of real estate. If you want to create more room on the taskbar you can reduce its size or remove it entirely.
> ...


Thank you for that.

I remarked to Mrs Sas that the trauma of setting up a new machine was akin to giving birth. Her reply had a number of short words.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 21, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fucking Microsoft. Unmitigated bastards! Should be shot/disembowelled/hanged/ burned at the stake or all of the preceding.
> 
> I lost the serial for my Office 2019, it can't be retrieved, so I bought a new one, £18 quid, no biggie.
> 
> ...



This sounds very unusual behaviour.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 21, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> This sounds very unusual behaviour.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 21, 2021)

Well, that was needlessly infuriating.

I shut down my computer so I can give it a much-needed clean, and when it came to starting it up again, I get a blank screen and series of beeps indicating a GPU or RAM problem. I know the RAM is working just fine, I've had no reason to even touch it since buying the machine. I know the GPU is good too, I specially cleaned it a month before and was working just fine after that. Apparently after some frustrated fiddling around and Googling, it seems that something really fucking weird is going on with my monitor setup.

Some particular combination of the two monitors I use, the monitor switch I use so I can work on my big desk monitor with my work laptop, and the choice of GPU ports I use just don't play well together. Each individual component works fine, but when put together certain way, my desktop machine throws a wobbler and refuses to recognise the second monitor when booting.

I've changed things around so that my secondary desk monitor plugs into the leftmost DisplayPort on the GPU, and my larger main monitor now plugs directly into the single HDMI port instead of using the HDMI-to-DP adapter on the rightmost DP socket. Hopefully this new arrangement doesn't cause my machine to crap itself the next time I want to shut down and boot it again.


----------



## nick (Nov 21, 2021)

My 2012 Mac Book  was finally due for passing on. Unfortunately it has now decided that, as well as having a failed screen, it would no longer boot up. Thus I couldn't neatly wipe it. 
Unscrewed as much of it as I could before being defeated by some 5 sided screw heads, so resorted to pliers and a crow bar until I could find, what I assumed was, the hard drive (a chip labelled "Samsung 768GB") and then smash that up a little 

Seemed a shame, but there you go. Anyone want a 3rd party MagSafe power brick and cable for  a 2012 MBP? Also a USB C to MagSafe cable?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 21, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Well, that was needlessly infuriating.
> 
> I shut down my computer so I can give it a much-needed clean, and when it came to starting it up again, I get a blank screen and series of beeps indicating a GPU or RAM problem. I know the RAM is working just fine, I've had no reason to even touch it since buying the machine. I know the GPU is good too, I specially cleaned it a month before and was working just fine after that. Apparently after some frustrated fiddling around and Googling, it seems that something really fucking weird is going on with my monitor setup.
> 
> ...



That's fucking annoying. I've got one I've got to solve where I've got a large touch screen that's decided it will only work if the PC screen is turned off. Plugged my laptop in to it and it turns my laptop screen off! This on one HDMI port. On the other two it's like it just isn't connected. Suspect its out of warranty and I lost patience after 20 mins on hold to C Touch on Friday.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 21, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's fucking annoying. I've got one I've got to solve where I've got a large touch screen that's decided it will only work if the PC screen is turned off. Plugged my laptop in to it and it turns my laptop screen off! This on one HDMI port. On the other two it's like it just isn't connected. Suspect its out of warranty and I lost patience after 20 mins on hold to C Touch on Friday.



When the secondary monitor stopped working, I realised how used to having it I had become. I'm not sure I could go back now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 21, 2021)

NoXion said:


> When the secondary monitor stopped working, I realised how used to having it I had become. I'm not sure I could go back now.



Yes. 3 of course is better. When we move and I have more my own space, I plan to add another 27. Or maybe a 30 in the centre of the two I've got...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 22, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes. 3 of course is better. When we move and I have more my own space, I plan to add another 27. Or maybe a 30 in the centre of the two I've got...



Took me a moment. "


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2021)

Anyone else running pihole still click on the ads in google, particularly when shopping for things? They're actually quite useful. I wondering if whitelisting them might defeat the point of running it though!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Took me a moment. "



Sorry. I get lazy typing on my phone (which is about 80% of my urban posting).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

I completed my first task at the job ( 2 months after starting )

Now I've stupidly offered to take the lead on building a cloud infrastructure (for our software solution) in France, which is pretty nerve racking.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I completed and finished my first task at the job ( 2 months after starting )
> 
> Now I've stupidly offered to take the lead on building a cloud infrastructure in France, which is pretty nerve racking.



Sounds some pretty awesome C.V building stuff right there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2021)

Pretty solid price for a 500gb Samsung 980 M2 drive. Cheaper then I've just paid. I do have a spare slot on my motherboard. 









						SAMSUNG 980 M.2 Internal SSD - 500 GB
					

PCIe 3.0; Software / hardware encryption; Read speed: up to 3100 MB/s; Write speed: up to 2600 MB/s




					www.currys.co.uk


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 23, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Pretty solid price for a 500gb Samsung 980 M2 drive. Cheaper then I've just paid. I do have a spare slot on my motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not available for delivery
Collection not available


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Not available for delivery
> Collection not available



Same on the 1TB. They went quick!


----------



## MBV (Nov 23, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Pretty solid price for a 500gb Samsung 980 M2 drive. Cheaper then I've just paid. I do have a spare slot on my motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 £39 at Amazon


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 23, 2021)

Beaten to it but here’s a link. 


			https://amzn.to/30OClM6


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 23, 2021)

It's been an absolute fucking nightmare year for Windows patching.









						Zero-day exploit lands for Windows privilege-escalation bug
					

InstallerFileTakeOver code pops up on GitHub




					www.theregister.com


----------



## cybershot (Nov 23, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Anyone else running pihole still click on the ads in google, particularly when shopping for things? They're actually quite useful. I wondering if whitelisting them might defeat the point of running it though!



yeah sometimes its annoying they don't work, but a quick change of the google search term to add the shop thats in the listing and then its your top result.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 23, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> It's been an absolute fucking nightmare year for Windows patching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least the advice there is (for now) wait for MS to patch. Doing and then undoing workarounds days later when MS release a patch grinds my gears. To the point I now wait for someone else to raise the alarm bells before I do anything. Sometimes being proactive just creates more work for myself.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 24, 2021)

Can anyone tell me where to find the printing and scanning software for an Epson ET 2714 printer? If my hair wasn't so short I'd be tearing it out.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2021)

I normally try and avoid their own software like the plague! 

Do you already have drivers for printing? 

For scanning I just use NAPS2


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 24, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Can anyone tell me where to find the printing and scanning software for an Epson ET 2714 printer? If my hair wasn't so short I'd be tearing it out.


In case you can't get the right Epson software,  VueScan will do the job for you (and probably much better - but not free).









						VueScan Scanner Software for macOS, Windows 10, and Linux
					

VueScan is the easiest way to get your scanner working on macOS, Windows 10 and more. VueScan includes a driver for your scanner even though it isn't support anymore.




					www.hamrick.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 24, 2021)

RoyReed said:


> In case you can't get the right Epson software,  VueScan will do the job for you (and probably much better - but not free).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta. I'll bear that in mind if I can't find the Epson stuff.

Edited to add:

The Epson UK page is undergoing an upgrade, which is why it isn't really responding.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2021)

NAPS2 is free...


----------



## souljacker (Nov 24, 2021)

You shouldn't need it. Windows can print and scan from Windows without infecting yourself with Epson bloatware.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm setting up my own admin accounts for each of our clients and then enabling MFA with the app and a security key. It's quite a tedious process....

I'm creating each on its own Edge profile. I'm rather hoping there is a way to bulk import them, so I don't have to do this again on my VM, but I suspect there isn't. Also turns out you can't use a Fido key over RDP which is slightly fustrating.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 24, 2021)

souljacker said:


> You shouldn't need it. Windows can print and scan from Windows without infecting yourself with Epson bloatware.



How does one do that?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 24, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> How does one do that?


Print: Plug in printer, windows sees it and it will be an option when you do ctrl+p or select print in a menu
Scan: Open the Windows Fax and Scan app and hit scan.

As long as the drivers have been installed properly on windows, the above will work.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2021)

So a question for those of you who have been doing this a lot longer then me. We have a lot of servers to patch each month over multiple clients. 

Previously I think it was done manually evenings and weekends. The guy who did it left, but I think he quite liked the overtime. I'm less keen on the idea of losing so much of my time off and frankly it seems bonkers. How's the best way to do it? Is it done using something like Wsus or SCCM?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 24, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So a question for those of you who have been doing this a lot longer then me. We have a lot of servers to patch each month over multiple clients.
> 
> Previously I think it was done manually evenings and weekends. The guy who did it left, but I think he quite liked the overtime. I'm less keen on the idea of losing so much of my time off and frankly it seems bonkers. How's the best way to do it? Is it done using something like Wsus or SCCM?



We use SCCM, you still need to keep a weather eye on it but you set it up with a WSUS server and SCCM in charge and it'll keep a schedule going. Just read the patch notes and make sure you configure what its looking for correctly.

MS really do try and make it tricky to use WSUS and SCCM with modern servers but it can be done.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> We use SCCM, you still need to keep a weather eye on it but you set it up with a WSUS server and SCCM in charge and it'll keep a schedule going. Just read the patch notes and make sure you configure what its looking for correctly.
> 
> MS really do try and make it tricky to use WSUS and SCCM with modern servers but it can be done.



Thanks. We really do need to look into this. What's preferred MS way or do they just like to make it tricky?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 24, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. We really do need to look into this. What's preferred MS way or do they just like to make it tricky?



They just like to make it difficult to rely on anything but direct MS updates. You can still usually schedule Server 2016 and MS Updates but for the source they really want you to go direct to MS Update and throw the odd wrench into your setup.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> They just like to make it difficult to rely on anything but direct MS updates. You can still usually schedule Server 2016 and MS Updates but for the source they really want you to go direct to MS Update and throw the odd wrench into your setup.


Reasons I don't like Microsoft, #193053221


----------



## cybershot (Nov 24, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So a question for those of you who have been doing this a lot longer then me. We have a lot of servers to patch each month over multiple clients.
> 
> Previously I think it was done manually evenings and weekends. The guy who did it left, but I think he quite liked the overtime. I'm less keen on the idea of losing so much of my time off and frankly it seems bonkers. How's the best way to do it? Is it done using something like Wsus or SCCM?



WSUS, SCCM or Windows Update for Business.

We currently have WSUS for Windows Updates, but I've been arguing we should move it into SCCM as it makes more sense. But anyway, we do two rings. We wait a week for the usual shit storm of problems MS introduce, and if there are known problems, then we don't release the updates until known safe. If safe we release them to about 10% of the estate, which is about 1500 machines for a week, this will be various machines around the estate in different departments which will cover as much connected hardware and software as possible. If no one reports problems then it gets released to the following 90% the following week.

If there is what's classed a zeo day vulnerability then we have processes, which I think bizarrely is to have the estate patched within 14 days. Under the feeling that the likelyhood someone will get hit is low, but, you know, it's whatever your customers feel the risk is, and is probably something you should have in your service level agreements if not already.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 24, 2021)

cybershot said:


> WSUS, SCCM or Windows Update for Business.
> 
> We currently have WSUS for Windows Updates, but I've been arguing we should move it into SCCM as it makes more sense. But anyway, we do two rings. We wait a week for the usual shit storm of problems MS introduce, and if there are known problems, then we don't release the updates until known safe. If safe we release them to about *10% of the estate, which is about 1500 machines* for a week, this will be various machines around the estate in different departments which will cover as much connected hardware and software as possible. If no one reports problems then it gets released to the following 90% the following week.
> 
> If there is what's classed a zeo day vulnerability then we have processes, which I think bizarrely is to have the estate patched within 14 days. Under the feeling that the likelyhood someone will get hit is low, but, you know, it's whatever your customers feel the risk is, and is probably something you should have in your service level agreements if not already.


Bloody hell fire, you are responsible for 15,000 users? Have you any hair left?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 24, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Bloody hell fire, you are responsible for 15,000 users? Have you any hair left?


haha, no, but it went before I joined this place.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> They just like to make it difficult to rely on anything but direct MS updates.



So going into each server and doing it manually?




cybershot said:


> WSUS, SCCM or Windows Update for Business.
> 
> We currently have WSUS for Windows Updates, but I've been arguing we should move it into SCCM as it makes more sense. But anyway, we do two rings. We wait a week for the usual shit storm of problems MS introduce, and if there are known problems, then we don't release the updates until known safe. If safe we release them to about 10% of the estate, which is about 1500 machines for a week, this will be various machines around the estate in different departments which will cover as much connected hardware and software as possible. If no one reports problems then it gets released to the following 90% the following week.
> 
> If there is what's classed a zeo day vulnerability then we have processes, which I think bizarrely is to have the estate patched within 14 days. Under the feeling that the likelyhood someone will get hit is low, but, you know, it's whatever your customers feel the risk is, and is probably something you should have in your service level agreements if not already.



Thanks. Its mostly servers I'm thinking about at the moment, there's "only" about 90 over a number of clients, stuff like DCs, file servers, app servers.  There are 100s more VMs running different flavours of server, but these are VMs that we rent to clients as desktops and just update and restart once a week, which mostly works, other then that busy weekend I had a while back where an MS patch nobbled stuff on VMware. I don't think we've got SLAs as such, we just move heaven and earth if something does go wrong and with that buy some understanding that less critical stuff may take a little longer if we're busy.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 24, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So going into each server and doing it manually?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, so servers are slightly different, they will get the updates in the same ring manner, and they will automatically reboot during out of office hours over the weekend. A lot of our services are redundant, so there's say at least 2 servers in two different data centres so if one goes down the other just takes the load for a while which should reduce downtime.

If you've not looked at SCOM as a monitoring tool, it might be worth it, and then you can get sent alerts for when a reboot is pending amongst tons of other stuff (service stopped working, CPU/RAM maxxing out etc)  you can create some really snazzy dashboards too. Or you can get some snazzy dashboard off the shelf type software like SquaredUp which can link into all sorts of stuff.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 25, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Cool, so servers are slightly different, they will get the updates in the same ring manner, and they will automatically reboot during out of office hours over the weekend. A lot of our services are redundant, so there's say at least 2 servers in two different data centres so if one goes down the other just takes the load for a while which should reduce downtime.
> 
> If you've not looked at SCOM as a monitoring tool, it might be worth it, and then you can get sent alerts for when a reboot is pending amongst tons of other stuff (service stopped working, CPU/RAM maxxing out etc)  you can create some really snazzy dashboards too. Or you can get some snazzy dashboard off the shelf type software like SquaredUp which can link into all sorts of stuff.



Thanks that's good to know and gives me some reading to do. I'm sure it won't left just to me to do this (I hope), but it's good to have a starting point. 

I need to keep doing more labbing at home, just time/energy seems so short at the moment. Hopefully things will seem easier soon.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 25, 2021)

A whole fucking day later, it is finally working. The Epson website is as much use as a comb to a bald man, useless fucking cunts.

It was finally Windows that directed me to a site, where I could download both the printer and scanner software.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 25, 2021)

Why does my screen change to background sometimes as I take my hand off the mouse?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 25, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Why does my screen change to background sometimes as I take my hand off the mouse?



Parkinsons?

Edit. Sorry. Not funny. Win 10 or 11?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 25, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Parkinsons?
> 
> Edit. Sorry. Not funny. Win 10 or 11?



10. Doesn't do it every time.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 26, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Parkinsons?
> 
> Edit. Sorry. Not funny. Win 10 or 11?


Quite funny   


Sasaferrato said:


> 10. Doesn't do it every time.


Is your mouse at a particular point on screen when this happens? Bottom right? If so it's Peek. Switch it off by right clicking on your taskbar > setings > Use Peek to.....


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 26, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Quite funny
> 
> Is your mouse at a particular point on screen when this happens? Bottom right? If so it's Peek. Switch it off by right clicking on your taskbar > setings > Use Peek to.....


Thank you. I shall try that when I get up.

Edited to add:

Yep, that has sorted it, once again, thank you.


----------



## Chz (Nov 26, 2021)

Gave in finally and bought myself an OLED telly for my birthday. 

You have any idea how hard it is to wait for the damned mount adapter I need to put it on the wall?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 26, 2021)

Chz said:


> Gave in finally and bought myself an OLED telly for my birthday.
> 
> You have any idea how hard it is to wait for the damned mount adapter I need to put it on the wall?


Someone gave me an "old" TV when I moved into the flat...but it had been wall-mounted, and had no stand. I well remember my impatience as I waited for a suitable stand to arrive


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 26, 2021)

I've got a Pipit 500 smart meter display. The electric side is working fine. However the gas side is playing up. The daily gas usage only starts from 28th sept and the weekly and monthly displays are also out but the instantaneous and total gas used work ok.

I've tried the obvious unplugging it then powering back up but no joy. Any ideas?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 27, 2021)

Is it possible to partition a disk that already has things on it?

The new PC has a single SSD disk, C:, I would like to make most of it D: to make it easier to find things.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is it possible to partition a disk that already has things on it?
> 
> The new PC has a single SSD disk, C:, I would like to make most of it D: to make it easier to find things.



It's a really old school way of doing things, but yes, you can do it from windows, provided the space is free. However make sure everything is backed up (but it should be anyway).


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 27, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's a really old school way of doing things, but yes, you can do it from windows, provided the space is free. However make sure everything is backed up (but it should be anyway).



Your reply does not fill me with confidence.  Windows is on the disk, which I can't back up.

Rather than risk a catastrophe, I'll just have to put up with it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 27, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's a really old school way of doing things, but yes, you can do it from windows, provided the space is free. However make sure everything is backed up (but it should be anyway).



Your reply does not fill me with confidence.  Windows is on the disk, which I can't back up.

Rather than risk a catastrophe, I'll just have to put up with it.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 27, 2021)

__





						GParted -- A free application for graphically managing disk     device partitions
					






					gparted.org


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 27, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Thank you.


You'll need to burn it onto a cd or USB stick, and then boot from that - so that the boot partition on the disk is not being used, which would stop it from being resized.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 27, 2021)

Is it an ISO? I presume windows lets you produce a bootable usb easily if so?

I ask because I have to keep remembering how to do ISOs on mint


----------



## existentialist (Nov 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Is it an ISO? I presume windows lets you produce a bootable usb easily if so?
> 
> I ask because I have to keep remembering how to do ISOs on mint


Yep, they're ISOs.









						How to Burn an ISO File to a USB Drive in Linux
					

Linux users traditionally burned ISO files to DVD or CD, but many computers don’t have disc drives anymore. Creating a bootable USB drive is a better solution—it’ll work on most computers and will boot, run, and install faster.




					www.howtogeek.com


----------



## two sheds (Nov 27, 2021)

Ta - I've recently discovered USB Imagewriter is in the Mint applications. It used to take me ages to find the right programs because you needed two.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Your reply does not fill me with confidence.  Windows is on the disk, which I can't back up.
> 
> Rather than risk a catastrophe, I'll just have to put up with it.



Not at all. All you need to backup is the license key with the program you used to get the office key. You can download Windows from Microsoft and use your key. 

Chances of a catastrophe is tiny and you really don't need any third party tools. I do this at work fairly regularly admittedly on VMs, but it's no different.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 27, 2021)

Anyone tell me what this means? 









						AWS embraces Fedora Linux for its cloud-based Amazon Linux
					

Starting in 2022, AWS's Amazon Linux will be based on Red Hat's Fedora community Linux.




					www.zdnet.com
				




Linux but feeds your information back to Amazon?


----------



## alex_ (Nov 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Anyone tell me what this means?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It’s just an aws maintained centos alternative, pretty unlikely it feeds your info back to aws


----------



## two sheds (Nov 27, 2021)

so another distro for anyone to use if they want to? or businesses only would be interested?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 27, 2021)

Server distro specifically targeted at people using AWS - which is mostly business. 
I use the predecessor, Amazon Linux 2, which is Centos-based on my small AWS server for some personal websites. 

It has a bunch of AWS-friendly agents/software installed for things like SSM console sessions, feeding events to Cloudwatch etc.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 27, 2021)

ta both


----------



## alex_ (Nov 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> so another distro for anyone to use if they want to? or businesses only would be interested?



Probably - best recommended if you are running aws though


----------



## cybershot (Nov 28, 2021)

I haven’t read the whole article but I assume it means you can easily spin up a virtual machine in the cloud of that flavour of Linux. You can do the same in azure.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Anyone tell me what this means?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much in reality, the most successful commercial distro of Linux is Redhat and there are a couple of open source volunteer maintained distro's of Redhat one is called Centos and the other is Fedora. Redhat contributes code to the Centos version and both code and money to the Fedora. The first Amazon distros of Linux were basically Centos with the serial number filed off. Later ones are Fedora also with a sticker on the front and someone whistling nonchalantly in the background.
if you look in the file named /etc/os-release they will even tell which version of Linux they've cribbed it off.
AWS are buggers for this, taking open source code and repackaging with a cool new name. The current project I am working on involves Amazon EMR which is Google Hadoop behind the scenes.
AWS doesn't spy on its customers and goes to great lengths to prove it,  being caught even once would kill their business model forever and cost Bezos uncounted billions.
You can create EC2 instances (AWS Linux machines) in any flavour of Linux you want be it Redhat, SuSE, Ubuntu etc. Most commercial organisations will use a custom AMI which is a locally built Linux build that can be uploaded to AWS and used instead of anything they offer. I've done a couple of these myself based on Redhat or Fedora, that way you guarantee that there is no Empire of Evil code on your system. 
I've only used Azure a couple of times and never used Google Cloud at all but they're all basically much of a muchness. They provide the infrastructure and the customer provides the software and the apps.
 The Amazon distro's are there for people who want a quick and easy Linux kernel and don't have the time and inclination to roll their own. I have a personal AWS account that usually ends up costing me a couple of quid a month to run and I have no hesitation about using the AMZ distro's they're very similar 'look and feel' to Redhat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 30, 2021)

It's almost 2022 and the default options means I get phone calls that a hard drive from a Mac doesn't work on a Windows PC.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2021)

What keyboards does everyone use? The cheapest of the cheap or do you have something decent? I've got a Microsoft one I've had for years which I've been pretty happy with. However what's really surprised me is that on my Dell work laptop I actually find my typing to be more accurate. I'm now wondering if a similar keyboard, but with a numeric pad might be a decent upgrade. I'd been wondering about mechanical ones, but they seem to be the opposite of this. I've watching a couple of Razor Deathstalkers on ebay, which are chiclet style with low key travel.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

I really like the Logitech ergonomic one for comfortable typing but it's a silly price. I just ordered this which looks good. Logitech and Microsoft I have good experience with. Is particularly important for me because I do loads of typing and hate things that slow me down.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

eta: the one I've got has a couple of poor reviews, saying they had to have the usb dongle (is it a dongle? I don't actually know what a dongle is but it's such a good word) at the front of the computer or it didn't work properly. Shouldn't be a problem for me though.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> What keyboards does everyone use? The cheapest of the cheap or do you have something decent? I've got a Microsoft one I've had for years which I've been pretty happy with. However what's really surprised me is that on my Dell work laptop I actually find my typing to be more accurate. I'm now wondering if a similar keyboard, but with a numeric pad might be a decent upgrade. I'd been wondering about mechanical ones, but they seem to be the opposite of this. I've watching a couple of Razor Deathstalkers on ebay, which are chiclet style with low key travel.


Unicomp Model M remake.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

eta I have had reception problems with usb dongle )) before - it's bloody confusing when the keyboard and/or mouse only works sporadically or doesn't work at all even when you put new battery in.


----------



## Chz (Dec 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> What keyboards does everyone use? The cheapest of the cheap or do you have something decent? I've got a Microsoft one I've had for years which I've been pretty happy with. However what's really surprised me is that on my Dell work laptop I actually find my typing to be more accurate. I'm now wondering if a similar keyboard, but with a numeric pad might be a decent upgrade. I'd been wondering about mechanical ones, but they seem to be the opposite of this. I've watching a couple of Razor Deathstalkers on ebay, which are chiclet style with low key travel.


I find the cheapest things from Microsoft or Logitech to be perfectly cromulent. If you're going to spend more, then move all the way up to a proper, spring-operated mechanical type. Which are very nice, but do push the budget up considerably. I don't get much out of them, but one made a world of difference to my mum. You'd have to try it and see.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 2, 2021)

I have a Logitech K350 which cost me a little under £50 a year or so ago, it's wireless and replaced another Logitech which was identical except it wasn't wireless that I had for years. It was still working fine it was more convenient to get a wireless and Mrs Q gave the old one away via Facebook Marketplace.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 2, 2021)

Keychron K2 - UK ISO layout. Mine's the v1 though.
Bluetooth switchable between 3 different machines.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I have a Logitech K350 which cost me a little under £50 a year or so ago, it's wireless and replaced another Logitech which was identical except it wasn't wireless that I had for years. It was still working fine it was more convenient to get a wireless and Mrs Q gave the old one away via Facebook Marketplace.


That's the one I've got. It's very good and really comfortable to type on.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 2, 2021)

Mine is a waterproof one, so I can scrub the crumbs out of it periodically.

I go for wired keyboard and cordless mouse.

Edited to add:

Just given it its annual bath.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

both cordless here I sit in armchair/sofa so don't want wires trailing everywhere


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I really like the Logitech ergonomic one for comfortable typing but it's a silly price. I just ordered this which looks good. Logitech and Microsoft I have good experience with. Is particularly important for me because I do loads of typing and hate things that slow me down.


Very similar to the Logitech one I have.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 2, 2021)

Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse here too, think it was about 25 quid from argos


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2021)

Chz said:


> I find the cheapest things from Microsoft or Logitech to be perfectly cromulent. If you're going to spend more, then move all the way up to a proper, spring-operated mechanical type. Which are very nice, but do push the budget up considerably. I don't get much out of them, but one made a world of difference to my mum. You'd have to try it and see.



This is what I thought, but the keyboard on the laptop seems to be quite different. It doesn't look much different to the cheap chrome book that I had, but using the difference is like night and day.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Keychron K2 - UK ISO layout. Mine's the v1 though.
> Bluetooth switchable between 3 different machines.



That sounds a nice feature, does the lack of a numeric keypad not frustrate you?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

I've never thought of using the numeric keypad  perhaps I should


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I've never thought of using the numeric keypad  perhaps I should



It's way quicker when you can touch type with it.

Or save space and get a keyboard without one.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

I generally touch type numbers across the top and thinking about it quite like to practice that. Yes I can imagine numeric pad would be faster and more accurate though.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That sounds a nice feature, does the lack of a numeric keypad not frustrate you?


Not at all. I rarely use a numeric keypad.
None of the three keyboards currently in front of me have them.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That sounds a nice feature,


As it goes, I tend to keep two keyboards active, following unfortunate incidents where I'd type on the wrong machine.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> As it goes, I tend to keep two keyboards active, following unfortunate incidents where I'd type on the wrong machine.


I avoid that problem by only having one machine  

wrong program now


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 2, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Not at all. I rarely use a numeric keypad.
> None of the three keyboards currently in front of me have them.



Indeed. My keyboard has a numbers pad, I use the ones across the top.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I avoid that problem by only having one machine


I try to keep work/life separate, but work don't provide me with the tools I need to do my job properly so I have 3 main machines in use.
If you include the virtual machines, RPis, NanoPis, etc I have a stupid number of machines on my home network(s).


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

I nearly have a virtual machine


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2021)

I get frustrated using my VM and laptop at work. Three would definitely confuse me. I'm at home today so using the VM on my own PC and have the laptop open for calls/teams. I keep trying to move my mouse on to my laptop and wondering why it doesn't work.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I nearly have a virtual machine



Win 10 on Linux?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

nothing on Linux so far but I still have to install ssd and extra memory then yes hopefully win 10 on linux


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2021)

It's so dead today, I've actually got the books out. Like an actual book. Well an ebook, but concept is similar. I'm getting pretty hacked off with Net+. I must confess my energy to study has waned somewhat as I'm often so tired after work and don't want to stare at screens. I was listening to youtube/udemy in the car for the commute, but I've just started tuning out (so am doing the history of england podcast instead). The frustrating part is when I do practice exams I'm getting high 70s/low 80s. Which is ok, but the pass mark is 80% and I need to really sure before I book a day of work and fork out almost £200. What I've learned so far has really helped, but doing actual real life troubleshooting or trying to make firewall changes has also showed the limitations somewhat. The frustrating thing is the areas I'm weak on just seem to be CompTIA bollocks or stuff I can't see me needing to actually remember, like knowing where the wires go for 568a&b.

I did the Microsoft Ignite, so have a free voucher for MD100, although I've got to do it by March. I'm hoping studying for MS certs will be more interesting the CompTIA. 



I've not done any home labbing for ages, need to get this dam exam out the way and set myself a project I think.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 3, 2021)

My ESP32 microcontrollers have suddenly stopped accepting uploads from the development system. I've gone through every howto I can find on the subject, but it's not working. Which is annoying, as I now have all the bits for my SwearyRoomba mod


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2021)

existentialist said:


> My ESP32 microcontrollers have suddenly stopped accepting uploads from the development system. I've gone through every howto I can find on the subject, but it's not working. Which is annoying, as I now have all the bits for my SwearyRoomba mod



I like the idea of a sweary roomba


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2021)

I also spent ten mins this morning wondering why my mic on my laptop had packed up, nothing obvious in Windows settings, but buried deep in control panel. Remembered the cat had had walked all over the keyboard and must have pressed a function key.


----------



## strung out (Dec 3, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> What keyboards does everyone use? The cheapest of the cheap or do you have something decent? I've got a Microsoft one I've had for years which I've been pretty happy with. However what's really surprised me is that on my Dell work laptop I actually find my typing to be more accurate. I'm now wondering if a similar keyboard, but with a numeric pad might be a decent upgrade. I'd been wondering about mechanical ones, but they seem to be the opposite of this. I've watching a couple of Razor Deathstalkers on ebay, which are chiclet style with low key travel.


I've got a Keychron Q1 mechanical keyboard, with silent switches, because I hate the clickety clack of most mechanical keyboards, but love the feel and quality of them.

Bit pricey, but very happy with it.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 3, 2021)

No numeric keyboard


----------



## strung out (Dec 3, 2021)

two sheds said:


> No numeric keyboard


Don't need it, there's numbers just above the letter keys


----------



## two sheds (Dec 3, 2021)

never use keypad myself either


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2021)

Is it bonkers to look for a mech keyboard that's silent with a low key travel?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2021)

I've found that keyboards really don't hold their value on ebay. I'm bidding on a mechanical made from metal with Cherry Red switches. And bonkers lighting.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 4, 2021)

lot of mechanical things to go wrong, any one of which can make it unusable


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> lot of mechanical things to go wrong, any one of which can make it unusable



I thought mech keyboards were meant to go for years?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 4, 2021)

true, my 5-yr old microsoft kb has lost a function key but is still fine. Four or five keys on my laptop keyboard don't work so it's either usb or on-screen keyboard when I need it. The logitech ergonomic board is my second, first lasted 5 yearsish, this has lasted 4 and is fine. 

I'm very careful with them though and have a fairly light touch. My 1986 IBM PC XT had a superb keyboard (last time I tried it was 10 years ago or so and it still worked). Someone came round when I first got it and when a piece of software wasn't working he started hammering on the keys. I swore, took it away from him, and never let him near it again  Apparently he got through more than a keyboard a year which didn't surprise me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> true, my 5-yr old microsoft kb has lost a function key but is still fine. Four or five keys on my laptop keyboard don't work so it's either usb or on-screen keyboard when I need it. The logitech ergonomic board is my second, first lasted 5 yearsish, this has lasted 4 and is fine.
> 
> I'm very careful with them though and have a fairly light touch. My 1986 IBM PC XT had a superb keyboard (last time I tried it was 10 years ago or so and it still worked). Someone came round when I first got it and when a piece of software wasn't working he started hammering on the keys. I swore, took it away from him, and never let him near it again  Apparently he got through more than a keyboard a year which didn't surprise me.



Google tells me that IBM keyboard was a mechanical....


----------



## strung out (Dec 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> lot of mechanical things to go wrong, any one of which can make it unusable


You've got it the wrong way round. Mechanical keyboards are much better built and usually completely fixable, with loads of replaceable and customisable parts, meaning they last for years and years. With membrane keyboards, once something breaks, you have to chuck it. 

There are people still using mechanical keyboards from the 90s as their daily keyboard.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2021)

Would welcome some thoughts - 

In new job, I have been issued with a laptop and docking station to work from home occasionally - they want to supply me with a monitor or two and keyboard and all that sort of thing.

I do not want, as I'd need to construct another desk somewhere at home and don't really have the space.  Previous job, I had a mini PC and a KVM switch to work from home with and that worked.  I also don't want to spend all day on a laptop.

New employer's IT people don't really do KVM switches, and policy seems to be that if i want to something that's non-standard, i'll have to get the kit myself.

complication that docking station is on HDMI or Display Port connection to monitor, current home set up is on VGA (computer does have a display port socket which I'd never noticed, and monitor does have HDMI socket which I've never used.)  Display port KVM switches seem hard to find and bloody expensive.

I don't really want to be connecting / disconnecting everything twice a day, but I'm thinking

keep existing connection between computer and monitor, and connect docking station to monitor via HDMI socket, and use monitor menu options to choose input

USB extension cables to somewhere easily reached, and plug keyboard / mouse in to either them or docking station each day

Any thoughts?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2021)

Maybe I've misunderstood but would getting a display port to hdmi cable be a simple option?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Maybe I've misunderstood but would getting a display port to hdmi cable be a simple option?



for what?  

if i leave current computer connected via VGA, and connect docking station via hdmi, then that's one less thing to connect / disconnect when I want to swap between the two.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> for what?
> 
> if i leave current computer connected via VGA, and connect docking station via hdmi, then that's one less thing to connect / disconnect when I want to swap between the two.



Sorry, I did misunderstood. I think your right, in that the cheapest option that's simple is get a KVM for the mouse and keyboard, continue using VGA from your PC and HDMI from the docking station and just switch on the the monitor.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 4, 2021)

strung out said:


> You've got it the wrong way round. Mechanical keyboards are much better built and usually completely fixable, with loads of replaceable and customisable parts, meaning they last for years and years. With membrane keyboards, once something breaks, you have to chuck it.
> 
> There are people still using mechanical keyboards from the 90s as their daily keyboard.


Yep membrane keyboards are indeed crap. I've had keys on mechanical keyboards stick though (stuff got underneath them). Someone I knew used to ping all the keys to clean underneath which I wouldn't fancy. 

Not sure how I'd repair my old Compaq laptop keyboard though - I think that's mechanical but it looks like one of the tracks has gone meaning that several keys don't work.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2021)

I won a Hyper X Elite for £30 on ebay. I was the only bidder. The slightly newer model is £110.  

I'm already wondering what it would be like to modify.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sorry, I did misunderstood. I think your right, in that the cheapest option that's simple is get a KVM for the mouse and keyboard, continue using VGA from your PC and HDMI from the docking station and just switch on the the monitor.



that will work for the mouse and keyboard if i don't connect the monitor to the KVM switch, won't it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that will work for the mouse and keyboard if i don't connect the monitor to the KVM switch, won't it?



Yes. The switches are much cheaper as well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes. The switches are much cheaper as well.



thanks.

can see one like the one i had from previous job, that can do VGA monitor connections - may come in useful at some point (I've got an old computer that i really ought to clear down and get rid of)


----------



## existentialist (Dec 5, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Google tells me that IBM keyboard was a mechanical....


And not just any mechanical - those old XT keyboards were built around a seriously substantial curved metal plate which forms the platform for the keys themselves.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 5, 2021)

Yep mine felt seriously reliable, as IBM used to say, nobody got fired for buying an IBM computer. I think a few might have gone bankrupt though. As I recall mine (someone else paid for) cost over £2000 in 1986.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 5, 2021)

Someone Is Running Hundreds of Malicious Servers on the Tor Network and Might Be De-Anonymizing Users
					

New research shows a threat actor has taken over a substantial portion of the privacy-protecting service.




					gizmodo.com
				




oops


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 5, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Someone Is Running Hundreds of Malicious Servers on the Tor Network and Might Be De-Anonymizing Users
> 
> 
> New research shows a threat actor has taken over a substantial portion of the privacy-protecting service.
> ...



That's not state sponsored at all then?


----------



## Chz (Dec 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> And not just any mechanical - those old XT keyboards were built around a seriously substantial curved metal plate which forms the platform for the keys themselves.


They're brilliant for tech support. You can beat someone to death with one, wipe off the blood and plug it back in and get to work.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 5, 2021)

i ought to dust my old one off and plug it into a usb dongle


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 5, 2021)

two sheds said:


> i ought to dust my old one off and plug it into a usb dongle



PS2 surely?


----------



## existentialist (Dec 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> i ought to dust my old one off and plug it into a usb dongle


It won't work. Modern USB dongles just can't supply the power those old keyboards need. You can buy a dongle that does it for about £15,though.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 6, 2021)

Chz said:


> They're brilliant for tech support. You can beat someone to death with one, wipe off the blood and plug it back in and get to work.


Now that attitude more than anything outs you as working in IT


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2021)

Today I've been been dealing with locked out of an Apple admin account that was set up with MFA. I have the password, but obviously not the phone. To my suprise Apple weren't actually awful, although it appears from accents my call got passed around the world. 

So I was browsing reddit at work for good reasons, I just happened to find this...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 7, 2021)

I got a new work laptop yesterday , some HP Z book, with an 11th gen i7 - 11850H @ 2.50gz , 32 GB of DDR 4 and an nvidia RTX A3000 gpu (I think, apparently is the equivalent of a RTX 3060)

I am sure I don't need this much compute, but I might give it a little test drive.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I got a new work laptop yesterday , some HP Z book, with an i7 , 32 GB of DDR 4 and an nvidia RX 3000 gpu (I think, apparently is the equivalent of a RTX 3060)
> 
> I sure I don't need this much compute, but I might give it a little test drive.



Sounds a beast, proper gaming laptop. Does it not weigh a few pounds though? Don't you do cloud stuff anyway?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sounds a beast, proper gaming laptop. Does it not weigh a few pounds though? Don't you do cloud stuff anyway?


Its not too heavy to be fair, but a little chunky, and yes I do cloud gaming (I have an update on the GEForce Now RTX 3080 tier coming soon , spoiler it's awesome) and use my shadow for that, but I do have Xbox game pass for pc, steam, Ubisoft + , and loads more so have access to literally 1000's of games, so I feel its only fair to see what this does ( its only a 1080p screen at 60hz so its nver going to be great, however If I connect my TV via USB c to hdmi, things might be different...)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Its not too heavy to be fair, but a little chunky, and yes I do cloud gaming (I have an update on the GEForce Now RTX 3080 tier coming soon , spoiler it's awesome) and use my shadow for that, but I do have Xbox game pass for pc, steam, Ubisoft + , and loads more so have access to literally 1000's of games, so I feel its only fair to see what this does ( its only a 1080p screen at 60hz so its nver going to be great, however If I connect my TV via USB c to hdmi, things might be different...)



I meant for work! Although it's only an i5, I was pretty impressed with my work laptop, until I built a new one recently it was more powerful then the desktops I've got at home. I've not owned many laptops, but when I have they've been more budget, so it's the other stuff that really nice, like a decent keyboard and really long battery life.

I was looking at GPU prices again the other night, truly bonkers still. The new GeForce service does look nice now it supports 1440, especially for a filthy casual like me. I want to treat myself to a big, epic single player game for winter, the type I really struggle to finish, but I really really should do more certs first.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I meant for work! Although it's only an i5, I was pretty impressed with my work laptop, until I built a new one recently it was more powerful then the desktops I've got at home. I've not owned many laptops, but when I have they've been more budget, so it's the other stuff that really nice, like a decent keyboard and really long battery life.
> 
> I was looking at GPU prices again the other night, truly bonkers still. The new GeForce service does look nice now it supports 1440, especially for a filthy casual like me. I want to treat myself to a big, epic single player game for winter, the type I really struggle to finish, but I really really should do more certs first.


oh work, yes sorry, apparently we don't need such a beast but got a massive discount We arent to tell the guys in the US


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I meant for work! Although it's only an i5, I was pretty impressed with my work laptop, until I built a new one recently it was more powerful then the desktops I've got at home. I've not owned many laptops, but when I have they've been more budget, so it's the other stuff that really nice, like a decent keyboard and really long battery life.
> 
> I was looking at GPU prices again the other night, truly bonkers still. The new GeForce service does look nice now it supports 1440, especially for a filthy casual like me. I want to treat myself to a big, epic single player game for winter, the type I really struggle to finish, but I really really should do more certs first.


Treat yourself , you have been working hard this year, if you can get the RTX 3080 sub on GFN you will be pleasantly surprised, it looks really lovely and is really quick, GFX are definitely better than the Shadow and that is saying something. Apparently there are rumours of GFN apps for smart TV's coming up too, anyway il take this fawning on the cloud gaming thread.)


----------



## two sheds (Dec 7, 2021)

I was idly thinking of getting a more powerful puter while reading that but then realized I really don't need one. I don't game and everything happens pretty well instantaneously on mine even though fairly old now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I was idly thinking of getting a more powerful puter while reading that but then realized I really don't need one. I don't game and everything happens pretty well instantaneously on mine even though fairly old now.



Tbh I didn't really need one, I justified it to myself I should run Win 11 at home and it could do more VMs, but I had a 3rd gen i5 with 16gb and it was a great desktop. Its the nice thing about desktop PCs a cheap refurb with a few upgrades is plenty good enough for most people. Although NVME drives are cool.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Tbh I didn't really need one, I justified it to myself I should run Win 11 at home and it could do more VMs, but I had a 3rd gen i5 with 16gb and it was a great desktop. Its the nice thing about desktop PCs a cheap refurb with a few upgrades is plenty good enough for most people. Although NVME drives are cool.


I had to check what an NVME drive was and realized that I got one  

and then had to send it back


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

We've got some unused servers kicking round in the office. I think the idea is they are spares, but we are moving more clients to cloud solutions next year and not trying to sign anyone else up for desktop VMs, so I'm wondering what the lowest offer I can make for a Dell T440 is without it seeming like I'm taking the piss. The new PC was actually meant to have this role, but I fancied a shiny desktop.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2021)

Why does data transfer more quickly from a PC based SSD to an external USB 3 SATA disk than it does to a USB C Sandisk 1Tb stick?

SanDisk Extreme Portable SSD 1TB up to 550MB/s read​




__





						Loading…
					





					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Why does data transfer more quickly from a PC based SSD to an external USB 3 SATA disk than it does to a USB C Sandisk 1Tb stick?
> 
> SanDisk Extreme Portable SSD 1TB up to 550MB/s read​
> http://[URL='https://www.amazon.co...._search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/URL[/COLOR]]


Because most USB sticks - even USB3.2 ones, have very poor write speeds. Read speed will usually be much faster.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Why does data transfer more quickly from a PC based SSD to an external USB 3 SATA disk than it does to a USB C Sandisk 1Tb stick?
> 
> SanDisk Extreme Portable SSD 1TB up to 550MB/s read​
> 
> ...



Because of the speed of the memory used in the respective devices.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Because of the speed of the memory used in the respective devices.



Ah, OK. You learn something new every day. I assumed that USB C was faster than USB 3, and was somewhat surprised when it wasn't.


----------



## Chz (Dec 7, 2021)

That's the stupid way USB has been specified over the years.
USB-C is an interface specification. You can run literally any USB spec over it, there are a number of phones out there that transfer files at USB2.0 speeds over their C connector.
USB 3 is a deprecated (but still used because USB specifications are insane) link specification. It can run on standard USB-A connectors, USB-C, whatever. There's even a special, extra-wide micro-USB connector for USB3 speeds.

Then you have the nonsense above, which is matching speedy link specs up to sluggish memory chips. Sure, you _can_ hook a 10 year-old 120GB spinning HDD up to a USB4 connection. But it won't go any faster than it would over USB2.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ah, OK. You learn something new every day. I assumed that USB C was faster than USB 3, and was somewhat surprised when it wasn't.



Sorry, I explained badly then. C is the connector type 3 is the speed. 

The reason there is a speed difference in the devices in the memory used inside the device. Similar to how different types of internal hard drives have different speeds.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sorry, I explained badly then. C is the connector type 3 is the speed.
> 
> The reason there is a speed difference in the devices in the memory used inside the device. Similar to how different types of internal hard drives have different speeds.



So, bus speed effectively?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> So, bus speed effectively?



No 

It's literally the speed that the chips inside the devices can be written to.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> No
> 
> It's literally the speed that the chips inside the devices can be written to.



Well, one (SSD) is a chip, the other is a SATA disk. Time will tell if the external SATA drives were a good buy at 4Tb for circa eighty quid. (I have 5 ).


----------



## two sheds (Dec 7, 2021)

Was thinking - I'm presuming an NVME drive would mean that the computers start up almost instantaneously? woooosh


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Was thinking - I'm presuming an NVME drive would mean that the computers start up almost instantaneously? woooosh



About 12 seconds for mine. 

However similar to what we were just talking about, you also need to get one with decent read/write speeds. Some can be almost as slow as a conventional SSD, such as the one you recently bought.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 7, 2021)

ta interesting,

nearly bought 

Eta: just checked and Mint takes about 25 seconds on mine - not bad with an old ssd.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, one (SSD) is a chip, the other is a SATA disk. Time will tell if the external SATA drives were a good buy at 4Tb for circa eighty quid. (I have 5 ).



Well they are a great buy if storage is more important then speed. I still store all my films and TV shows on HDDs. 

Some of them are pretty old. It's really not the end of the world if I loose them, but it might time for some more modern ones.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well they are a great buy if storage is more important then speed. I still store all my films and TV shows on HDDs.
> 
> Some of them are pretty old. It's really not the end of the world if I loose them, but it might time for some more modern ones.



Aye, they are predominantly long term storage, but do get used.

Transfer speed from the SSD on the PC to external USB3 is circa 125 megs, so quite acceptable speed wise. When you think of the speeds on USB 1, where a Tb of transfer literally took all night.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Aye, they are predominantly long term storage, but do get used.
> 
> Transfer speed from the SSD on the PC to external USB3 is circa 125 megs, so quite acceptable speed wise. When you think of the speeds on USB 1, where a Tb of transfer literally took all night.



At some point I'll make the jump to 4k and then I suspect my storage bill may increase. I also suspect I'll be a bit more choosy about what I keep.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> We've got some unused servers kicking round in the office. I think the idea is they are spares, but we are moving more clients to cloud solutions next year and not trying to sign anyone else up for desktop VMs, so I'm wondering what the lowest offer I can make for a Dell T440 is without it seeming like I'm taking the piss. The new PC was actually meant to have this role, but I fancied a shiny desktop.


My offer would be 'this is coming with me, cheers'.


----------



## dervish (Dec 8, 2021)

The companies that buy unused equipment from offices usually offer pathetic prices for the stuff, they know the office has probably written off the cost and just wants it out of there, our infrastructure team were flabbergasted when I told them found a company that would actually pay for equipment, they'd just given away about 15 servers for free. 

If you promise to make sure the data is destroyed, (active killdisk is very good for this) then they may well be happy for you to just take it for free.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 8, 2021)

I did get an old server free, but I don't think it was worth the noise or power. Managed to get £100 for it on eBay though. 

This is quite a bit more powerful, it "only" has 10 cores, but had 80gb of DDR 4 for example.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 8, 2021)

souljacker said:


> My offer would be 'this is coming with me, cheers'.



That was how I got my first (dot matrix) printer. My second was daisywheel, thence to bubblejet, inkjet and laser.

Now back to eco tank inkjet.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 8, 2021)

dervish said:


> The companies that buy unused equipment from offices usually offer pathetic prices for the stuff, they know the office has probably written off the cost and just wants it out of there, our infrastructure team were flabbergasted when I told them found a company that would actually pay for equipment, they'd just given away about 15 servers for free.
> 
> If you promise to make sure the data is destroyed, (active killdisk is very good for this) then they may well be happy for you to just take it for free.


This is always the case in my experience. I've ended up with various routers, switches and wireless APs over the years by just asking nicely. Also, the companies I've worked for have always been happy if I state that it's for a home lab for certs.

It's usually more aggro to try and sell them or recycle them so no-one cares if the kits just walks away.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2021)

Well I never used one of the IMB keyboards that people have been talking about up thread, but the Hyper X arrived and it does feel like you could do a fair amount of damage with one if you wanted! Serious heft to it, the base is made out metal. It's totally different to what I thought I was going to buy, but I think I could get to quite like the click and the feel of the thing. And the light up keys are amusing as well.



Generally though I've been pleasantly surprised by how cheap peripherals are on eBay. I actually ended up wining a Razor mechanical keyboard for a tenner, as well as picking up a half decent mouse and a headset as well.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2021)

So random question of the day. I was thinking I should do some cleaning of various computer parts and should probably get some compressed air. I don't really like buying the stuff I must confess, it always seems a little wasteful. Has anyone had any experience with those small vacuums which are sold for PC cleaning, so don't produce any static?


----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2021)

I want to punch whichever fucking idiot thought that it was a good idea to make it so that clicking and dragging with the left mouse button on taskbar icons in Windows 10 brings up the same menu you get when right-clicking, which includes the option to close the window. So what happens is when I'm working at a good rate, I sometimes end up dragging the mouse when clicking on the taskbar to switch windows, and in the process I often end up accidentally closing the window. This breaks up my workflow and annoys the fuck out of me.

Mouse gestures can fuck off, too. I fucking hate it when they activate because I made a few odd motions when re-arranging windows. I really despise this recent trend within OS interface design which tries to "anticipate" what the user wants. No, fuck off, some developer I never met doesn't have a fucking clue what I want. Stop fucking trying to pull that shit and just give us reliable keyboard shortcuts, you fucking nerds.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm forced to use Outlook for work and their predictive text is fucking shit. I never bother with it even if it is what I wanted to say because I'm just as fast typing it out. But if you don't use what it predicts the fucking thing ignores the first letter you type so you have to go back and insert it again. Sometimes for some fucking reason I look up and it's decided to search through the rest of the emails for what I'm typing in. 

"Do you find this useful and if not why?" Because I never asked for it and it's fucking shit. 

Is there a way of turning it off, anyone?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm forced to use Outlook for work and their predictive text is fucking shit. I never bother with it even if it is what I wanted to say because I'm just as fast typing it out. But if you don't use what it predicts the fucking thing ignores the first letter you type so you have to go back and insert it again. Sometimes for some fucking reason I look up and it's decided to search through the rest of the emails for what I'm typing in.
> 
> "Do you find this useful and if not why?" Because I never asked for it and it's fucking shit.
> 
> Is there a way of turning it off, anyone?



Outlook on the Web or the actual software?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2021)

the web e-mail client


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> the web e-mail client



Had a look for you. 

Go to the cog wheel
All Outlook settings 
Email
Compose and Reply
Text predictions


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2021)

Done. Thank you  

Sorry I should have done that myself I just hate spending more time on the page than I absolutely have to


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Done. Thank you
> 
> Sorry I should have done that myself I just hate spending more time on the page than I absolutely have to



It's ok. I'm dead at work and I learnt something. My fustration with it isn't that it does it, but you have to left click, rather then right click, which is pretty unintuitive.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 11, 2021)

Recently uncovered software flaw ‘most critical vulnerability of the last decade’
					

Log4Shell grants easy access to internal networks, making them susceptible to data loot and loss and malware attacks




					www.theguardian.com
				




Looks a bit serious - anyone need to install patches?  Opens networks without password. Minecraft vulnerable by someone pasting a message in chat if patch not installed. 

Didn't realize Minecraft was owned by Microsoft.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Recently uncovered software flaw ‘most critical vulnerability of the last decade’
> 
> 
> Log4Shell grants easy access to internal networks, making them susceptible to data loot and loss and malware attacks
> ...


All my net-facing servers are nginx. Phew (for now).


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 11, 2021)

Not just log4shell either. Log4j too. It seems to be used by a lot of Java-based software, so isn’t directly related to what web server you’re running. 
Elasticsearch is affected so I’ve got some work to do in the Urban75 server later.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2021)

More eBay tech goodness in the post this morning. Got a Hyper X Cloud 2 headset for £25 (£80 on Amazon at the moment). Plugged them in the phone, just to test the sound and they were ok, but honestly a bit meh. Just tried them in the PC with the USB sound care and they've blown me away. I didn't buy them for listening to music, but think I'm going to be sat at my PC, in an empty house with my headphones this afternoon.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2021)

Anyone else think they might be busy tomorrow?



> A critical vulnerability in Apache Log4j identified by CVE-2021-44228 has been publicly disclosed that may allow for remote code execution in impacted VMware products.
> 
> 
> This is an ongoing event, please check this advisory for frequent updates as they develop.





			https://www.vmware.com/security/advisories/VMSA-2021-0028.html


----------



## Chz (Dec 12, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Anyone else think they might be busy tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the workaround is quick. Given how badly they fucked up the last patch to VCenter, I think most people are going to go with the workaround instead of the patch until it's been out a week or so.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> More eBay tech goodness in the post this morning. Got a Hyper X Cloud 2 headset for £25 (£80 on Amazon at the moment). Plugged them in the phone, just to test the sound and they were ok, but honestly a bit meh. Just tried them in the PC with the USB sound care and they've blown me away. I didn't buy them for listening to music, but think I'm going to be sat at my PC, in an empty house with my headphones this afternoon.



Was that new or second hand? I'm too paranoid to buy second hand tech kit, because if it goes tits up, it's your problem, the seller is long gone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Was that new or second hand? I'm too paranoid to buy second hand tech kit, because if it goes tits up, it's your problem, the seller is long gone.



Second hand. There's somethings I will buy and somethings I won't, although it's more based around the cost of the item. Ebay is pretty good at siding with the buyer though.


----------



## dervish (Dec 13, 2021)

The devs at work got fancy new macbook pros on friday, so handed me the old ones to wipe. I've never used a mac really before so I thought I'd give it a go this weekend.

After years of using linux and (reluctantly) windows I'm actually massively impressed at how much stuff I can just do. I spend a lot of time in the shell, zsh is not as nice as fish, but I can just install that later. The built in apps are actually very good and the actual os is really nice to use. 

I don't think I'm a convert yet, but the hardware is just so nice to use I think I'll be finding reasons to use the mac over my trusty lenovo for a while. 

Just can't get over how much like kde it is, there are a lot of things I prefer in kde, it just doesn't have the level of polish that apple manage.


----------



## MBV (Dec 14, 2021)

How do I find the admin of a shared internal outlook mailbox? Being a read only user I thought I could create a rule on this mailbox but I can't. Is it only admin that can do this?

Just changed myself to a publishing author in the settings which I hope works.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2021)

MBV said:


> How do I find the admin of a shared internal outlook mailbox? Being a read only user I thought I could create a rule on this mailbox but I can't. Is it only admin that can do this?
> 
> Just changed myself to a publishing author in the settings which I hope works.



I'd got to admin.microsoft.com, but assume you can't get there?

Does this work for you?





__





						Find the Owner(s) of a Distribution List | Faculty/Staff Email | IT Knowledge Base
					






					csuf.screenstepslive.com


----------



## MBV (Dec 14, 2021)

Thank you - will try the steps in the link. Our helpdesk were unhelpful and sounded uninterested once I revealed only had read access.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2021)

MBV said:


> Thank you - will try the steps in the link. Our helpdesk were unhelpful and sounded uninterested once I revealed only had read access.



That's shit. They can go to the admin centre that I mentioned and just have a look for you!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 14, 2021)

Some useful stuff for those of you dealing with log4j mitigations.


Spoiler: Click to view list of affected software and how to deal with it












__





						Apache Log4j Vulnerability Guidance | CISA
					

Immediate Actions to Protect Against Log4j Exploitation • Discover all internet-facing assets that allow data inputs and use Log4j Java library anywhere in the stack. • Discover all assets that use the Log4j library. • Update or isolate affected assets. Assume compromise, identify common...




					www.cisa.gov
				





Spoiler: Click to view ways to check whether your server has been attacked


----------



## cybershot (Dec 14, 2021)

Sorry had no idea posting a github link posted the whole page!


----------



## two sheds (Dec 14, 2021)

c&p into a spoiler?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 14, 2021)

6 attempts in the server logs today.
22 on the urban75.net server since Friday

 Fortunately, as far as I can see they're all based on an assumption that the server logs get fed to ElasticSearch via logstash or some such, nothing actually going anywhere near what we use ElasticSearch for.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 14, 2021)

two sheds said:


> c&p into a spoiler?


Have wrapped them in spoilers, hope that's okay with everyone.


----------



## Chz (Dec 15, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> 6 attempts in the server logs today.
> 22 on the urban75.net server since Friday
> 
> Fortunately, as far as I can see they're all based on an assumption that the server logs get fed to ElasticSearch via logstash or some such, nothing actually going anywhere near what we use ElasticSearch for.


I went into work on Monday and just thought "Thank god we opted for Splunk over an ELK stack!".
Attempts have been hitting web servers hard, but there's nothing for them to get at there. Well, I mean the blog site is WordPress and all that implies in security horror, but at least it's not using log4j.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 15, 2021)

I've heard even less then I normally do from our senior tech and the owner which makes me think I'm not being involved in this one. At least I hope that's the reason...

I ended up with another mech keyboard, this time a Razer Black Widow Ultimate. They sell for over £100, I got this one for a tenner. It looked rather manky on the photos in eBay, but copious amounts of isopropyl and it's come up pretty good. I've pulled a few keys of to see how bad it is and whilst it could do with a deep deep clean, it's not as bad as I feared. So that's one red and one green in the home office. It's beginning to feel a lot like xmas.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 16, 2021)

Someone on Discord tried to scam me today. He really persisted in spite of my deployment of logic. He finally blocked me when I linked to an article talking about exactly the kind of scam he was trying to pull on me.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2021)

what sort of scam?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 16, 2021)

> One aim of the new strategy is to produce "a new microprocessor design" for smartphones by 2025. The British government recently blocked Nvidia's $40bn buyout of UK chip design house Arm because it may harm the competitiveness of Nvidia's rivals by restricting access to Arm's CPU IP. The BritChip will, so the strategy says, contain UK-designed security features – though it didn't go into depth about what those might be.












						UK.gov emits £2.6bn National Cyber Strategy
					

And potentially an increase in UK state-backed hacks




					www.theregister.com
				




Curious just how insecure this will be considering the dislike of end to end encryption in parliament (despite all the WhatsApp use going on)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 17, 2021)

Passed Net+ today. I've been putting it off and bricking it as still thought I wasn't ready but got 820 out of 900. 

Of course sometimes I think with these things they just show you how much you don't know!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 18, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Congratulations. What are you doing if it's ok to ask?


I figured the reply to this question from the remote interviews thread was best suited here in case it took the remote interviews thread onto a tangent.

it’s kind of what I’m doing already which is the management of desktop estate for a large organisation. This one is something like 50,000 users or so they say. 

They have 2 big problems. Mac users being out of control and suffering badly with getting applications to remote users.

So as well as managing the windows estate I’ll take ownership of two new services to solve the above as well as be able to form a team to do all the business as usual maintenance.

It’s complex due to the nature of work they do so everything has to be security focused around data protection & what not.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 19, 2021)

Does someone need to have a Facebook account to see a Facebook video?

My mate doesn't have a Facebook account, when I sent him a video link, it wouldn't play.

The same link posted on Urban does play, is this because I have a Facebook account, and anyone on the boards who doesn't have a FB account wouldn't be able to see it?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 19, 2021)

Depends on what the privacy of the video is.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 19, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Depends on what the privacy of the video is.



Ah. Och well, it is of no importance really, I was just interested to know how it worked.

The link sent to him, no joy, same link on here works.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2021)

if he's using firefox tell him to try chrome


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> if he's using firefox tell him to try chrome



OK. I'll be Skyping him later, and shall suggest that. IIRC he does use Firefox.

It turned out that he was using Brave, the video played in Firefox.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2021)

there's a facebook TDK? file that firefox doesn't open for me - possibly because I have so many ad and tracker blockers. There seem to be more and more that firefox doesn't open. They open ok in chrome though so I've started using chrome for urban generally. I don't mind the trackers there so much since I'm only using it for urban.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 20, 2021)

cybershot said:


> I figured the reply to this question from the remote interviews thread was best suited here in case it took the remote interviews thread onto a tangent.
> 
> it’s kind of what I’m doing already which is the management of desktop estate for a large organisation. This one is something like 50,000 users or so they say.
> 
> ...



That's a lot of people! Are you going to be using Endpoint to push out the applications to remote users? How do you end managing a lot of Macs?

I'm still waiting to hear how we're going to go about changing all our clients over to Azure AD and all the modern Microsoft services. I'm quite looking forward to it in a way as it should be different to learning all our old legacy stuff, but I suspect it will mean a fair bit of work.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 20, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's a lot of people! Are you going to be using Endpoint to push out the applications to remote users? How do you end managing a lot of Macs?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear how we're going to go about changing all our clients over to Azure AD and all the modern Microsoft services. I'm quite looking forward to it in a way as it should be different to learning all our old legacy stuff, but I suspect it will mean a fair bit of work.


It will be a mixture of in tune and endpoint. Some stuff requires data to be stored in a private cloud due to the nature of the contract and devices have to be hardened and what not. Cyber essentials certification from the national cyber security centre (gov dept) is critical to being awarded contracts/projects. Brexit don’t help. 

Macs, while it could be better I think I’ll have to settle for JAMF and while we aren’t the target customer for appsanywhere the platform should do what we need to get apps to all users easily without having to install them on devices and when things like log4j happen. We patch the cloudpaged version and that’s it. Job done.


----------



## Winot (Dec 29, 2021)

Any recs for a decent online event invitation portal? One which allows upload of email addresses from Excel/vCard. Ideally free of course although happy to pay a one-off fee.

(This is for a private party - not looking for a pro site).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2022)

Didn't think I'd say this, but I'm hating working from home and can't wait to go back to the office. I mean I love the not spending over 90 mins a day in a car and the time and energy that buys, but I'm finding the job really hard. Just feel so cut off. I don't know what I'm doing and don't know how to turn to people for support. I feel like I don't want to take anything on as once I start it's my problem. In the office I can bounce of people and I do ask a lot of questions, but I bring nice coffee and cake and it's just easier to ask random questions about how stuff works when we are quiet. For such a small company, it appears there's so much infrastructure that I just don't get. Documentation that's not been updated for years. The weirdest thing is I don't have a manager. The owner of the company had nothing to do with it for years, although he's very technical. We had two people leave who'd been here 8 and 9 years just as I was starting and he stepped back in, but doesn't want to do the day to day (understandable). I've met the person with the title of manager once, but he's more like a senior tech, who works remotely and it just feels like I'm bothering him. We don't have meetings on teams to discuss the workflow. We got rid of the ticket system just before we started working from home and I find it hard to keep track of what's being done. It just feels totally bonkers. It's probably a place that with more knowledge would be a dream to work, we're often dead quiet, but I don't actually feel like I'm learning as I should be and really worry that I'll get a performance review at some point and won't be where I need to be. I try and fill the quiet time with my own study, but that doesn't actually seem to help me do my job.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 4, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm still waiting to hear how we're going to go about changing all our clients over to Azure AD and all the modern Microsoft services. I'm quite looking forward to it in a way as it should be different to learning all our old legacy stuff, but I suspect it will mean a fair bit of work.



If you are going full AADJ - it’s a rebuild of every device.

And everyone should be moving to AADJ to get rid of AD.

Alex


----------



## two sheds (Jan 4, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Didn't think I'd say this, but I'm hating working from home and can't wait to go back to the office. I mean I love the not spending over 90 mins a day in a car and the time and energy that buys, but I'm finding the job really hard. Just feel so cut off. I don't know what I'm doing and don't know how to turn to people for support. I feel like I don't want to take anything on as once I start it's my problem. In the office I can bounce of people and I do ask a lot of questions, but I bring nice coffee and cake and it's just easier to ask random questions about how stuff works when we are quiet. For such a small company, it appears there's so much infrastructure that I just don't get. Documentation that's not been updated for years. The weirdest thing is I don't have a manager. The owner of the company had nothing to do with it for years, although he's very technical. We had two people leave who'd been here 8 and 9 years just as I was starting and he stepped back in, but doesn't want to do the day to day (understandable). I've met the person with the title of manager once, but he's more like a senior tech, who works remotely and it just feels like I'm bothering him. We don't have meetings on teams to discuss the workflow. We got rid of the ticket system just before we started working from home and I find it hard to keep track of what's being done. It just feels totally bonkers. It's probably a place that with more knowledge would be a dream to work, we're often dead quiet, but I don't actually feel like I'm learning as I should be and really worry that I'll get a performance review at some point and won't be where I need to be. I try and fill the quiet time with my own study, but that doesn't actually seem to help me do my job.


Is there anyone you can discuss it with? Or take the major problem to the manager and say Sorry about this but do you have time to help me with this or point me to where I can get help?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 4, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Didn't think I'd say this, but I'm hating working from home and can't wait to go back to the office. I mean I love the not spending over 90 mins a day in a car and the time and energy that buys, but I'm finding the job really hard. Just feel so cut off. I don't know what I'm doing and don't know how to turn to people for support. I feel like I don't want to take anything on as once I start it's my problem. In the office I can bounce of people and I do ask a lot of questions, but I bring nice coffee and cake and it's just easier to ask random questions about how stuff works when we are quiet. For such a small company, it appears there's so much infrastructure that I just don't get. Documentation that's not been updated for years. The weirdest thing is I don't have a manager. The owner of the company had nothing to do with it for years, although he's very technical. We had two people leave who'd been here 8 and 9 years just as I was starting and he stepped back in, but doesn't want to do the day to day (understandable). I've met the person with the title of manager once, but he's more like a senior tech, who works remotely and it just feels like I'm bothering him. We don't have meetings on teams to discuss the workflow. We got rid of the ticket system just before we started working from home and I find it hard to keep track of what's being done. It just feels totally bonkers. It's probably a place that with more knowledge would be a dream to work, we're often dead quiet, but I don't actually feel like I'm learning as I should be and really worry that I'll get a performance review at some point and won't be where I need to be. I try and fill the quiet time with my own study, but that doesn't actually seem to help me do my job.



Do you have weekly team meetings, where you discuss what you said you were going to do last week vs what you really did last week because shit like Log4J or Microsoft Exchange 2022 bug appeared, and then again 'say what you intend to do' (if you just deal with tickets and don't have any project work on, obviously saying what you intend to do, might be a bit short)

If not weeklies you can also do daily stand ups.

Basically these type of meetings allow the whole team to talk about where they are at, and allow others with less on, to offer an extra pair of hands for those struggling with workload. 15 minutes daily stand ups work well when remote as allows you to all get chatty at the start of the day and know who may be approachable.

You should also have at least 1-2-1 monthlies with whoever your line manager is, so you can discuss progress and things like that, so when your annual review comes up, nothing should be too much of a surprise because you have X months of evidence of what you've already been doing.

If none of the above happens, make suggestions that one or two of them should be.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 4, 2022)

Also ask who is in charge of the training budget  

and get yourself booked up onto some stuff at their expense on the areas you feel weak at. 

You could ask that they get a subscription to something like ITPROTV or even LinkedIn Learning which has a whole host of other stuff as well as IT.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2022)

No. We have no meetings. It's what I find so odd. I know they did last time, but basically the two people who did the day to day running of the company have gone. In the office we've got a guy whose just finishing his 18 month apprenticeship (he's really good) and a someone who started just before me, but worked many years in Romania for a big company. Even then we'd wonder what the guy who has the title of manager was doing a lot of the time. Obviously it's project work and stuff, but we just don't know. I think I do need say something, but always worry I come out of these things not looking great. I feel like I've got a line manager.

I don't feel any kind of external training is helpful. I mean clearly it is generally good, I finished Net+ and made a start on AZ 900 over xmas, and plan to do MD 100 & 101 when that's done. Resources are cheap enough or free that I can deal with that myself. It's just some days the company was almost set up to be complex and has gone through multiple waves of changes. It's just the day to day seems so broad. The owner wants to change everything again and has done several weekend training sessions (which are great), but they tend to cover where we might be going as much as what we are. The last one for example was about a whole load of new custom tools/scripts he written so we can interact with the MS365 stuff and Trello and beyond and setting up visual studio code, but that all seems a bit much on top of what I'm trying to learn. He wants us all to be able to script and I do as well, but again it feels to much at the moment.

For example, something I'm trying to do this morning is setup some new users and their VMs. So I'm trying to run old powershells scripts from the one note to this in ESXI, which rely on custom tools, which I haven't quite got setup right. I've got to remember how to log in to the Linux site server to deal with IPs and more. I'll get through it, I just find this kind of thing really daunting at home.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2022)

In one training session it was suggested that we stop using Putty to talk to servers and use Powershell instead which handles keys a bit different. The owner wants us to stop working on VMs as much, but it's way more practical for me at home. 

In the process of changing the keys over I changed my passphrase so now can't use putty and am struggling to SSH and on my VM and struggling to get the VPN to work on my laptop.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 4, 2022)

If it makes you feel any better we all have days where we're really unproductive and spend majority of our day (or several) fixing our own problems! It's part of the joy of working in IT.

PowerShell is the future of automating shit and making your life easier, however I'm shite at it. My first operating system was DOS, Windows 3.1 was my first GUI OS and batch scripts are what I know. 

PowerShell is overly complex to me, I look at some of the scripts people do, and think I could have done that with 10 lines of batch, and I'm all for whatever gets the job done, and that's what I tell my team (I've got one guy who insists everything should be done in PowerShell, but if we need a quick dirty fix and 3 line batch does it, then who cares) but despite my grandad notions I appreciate it's the better way to be doing things. It's one of those things where you need to be able to work on something and do it in a none pressurised environment. And those only exist when you're staffed adequately and all of a similar skill set.  Finding any business well staffed and well versed is few and far between. If you've got time to develop yourself, don't waste it.

You'll have days like this, and you'll ultimately be better for it.

Another thing I tell my guys to do is book 2 hours a week out of their calendar for self development, they can do whatever the hell they like in those 2 hours. It may not seem much, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 4, 2022)

I realise that this is technically way below the subjects of the las t few posts, but can anyone direct me to a site, or a free downloadable program that would allow me to learn very basic programming?

Something aimed at kids would probably be the right sort of level.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2022)

cybershot said:


> If it makes you feel any better we all have days where we're really unproductive and spend majority of our day (or several) fixing our own problems! It's part of the joy of working in IT.
> 
> PowerShell is the future of automating shit and making your life easier, however I'm shite at it. My first operating system was DOS, Windows 3.1 was my first GUI OS and batch scripts are what I know.
> 
> ...



I know. I'm complaining, but I know it's a great opportunity, but I don't feel I'm making the most of it. I'm really lucky in that I do get quite a lot of time to do what the hell I want. I get really stressed and frustrated when dealing with some things, but there's probably more time I'm actually wondering what I should be doing. 

Surprisingly I've got access to almost everything as well. I think it's partly the company has had waves of very good technical people with a boss who is very technical and they've set up tools to make their life easy. It just trying to learn all this stuff and because so much has been done in house, it's not something that I can easily google. Learning the MS stuff might frustrate me at times, but at least there is loads of stuff out there. 

I just spoke one of my colleagues about something else and mentioned it and he said he felt very much like this in the last lockdown when he was  new, so that was reassuring and said he'd totally back me up if I mention it on Teams. So I'll do that late this afternoon when things are often dead.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 4, 2022)

Not sure how helpful this is but I was told that after the first six months of a new job you'll have learned nearly all of what you need to know. That wasn't IT so things will doubtless change more, but I'd imagine the principle is similar.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 4, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I realise that this is technically way below the subjects of the las t few posts, but can anyone direct me to a site, or a free downloadable program that would allow me to learn very basic programming?
> 
> Something aimed at kids would probably be the right sort of level.


YouTube  there is shitloads of stuff on there from the most basic to the most complex. If you're learning just for a bit of fun, probably the easiest current language to learn is Ruby, Python is more powerful and include things like TCL support for writing GUI's but is a bit more difficult for a first language. However computer languages are like real ones in that once you've learnt one then a second is easier. 
Don't spend any money both of those can be downloaded for free and you'll need a decent editor like Notepad++ or Vscode (both also free)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 4, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> YouTube  there is shitloads of stuff on there from the most basic to the most complex. If you're learning just for a bit of fun, probably the easiest current language to learn is Ruby, Python is more powerful and include things like TCL support for writing GUI's but is a bit more difficult for a first language. However computer languages are like real ones in that once you've learnt one then a second is easier.
> Don't spend any money both of those can be downloaded for free and you'll need a decent editor like Notepad++ or Vscode (both also free)


Thank you.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 4, 2022)

There are also bits of o365 and azure you can only admin using powershell now


----------



## alex_ (Jan 4, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> YouTube  there is shitloads of stuff on there from the most basic to the most complex. If you're learning just for a bit of fun, probably the easiest current language to learn is Ruby, Python is more powerful and include things like TCL support for writing GUI's but is a bit more difficult for a first language. However computer languages are like real ones in that once you've learnt one then a second is easier.
> Don't spend any money both of those can be downloaded for free and you'll need a decent editor like Notepad++ or Vscode (both also free)



Or even stuff like scratch


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2022)

Clusterfuck of epic proportions this afternoon caused by bad comms. Pretty embarrassing as a company, but I didn't feel embarrassed as I did before about asking for more communications.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Clusterfuck of epic proportions this afternoon caused by bad comms. Pretty embarrassing as a company, but I didn't feel embarrassed as I did before about asking for more communications.



Everywhere I've worked for the past 16 years has been heavy on ITIL. Change Control and comms to anyone that might need to know about things before something goes to CAB (Change Authorisation Board) so it can get authorised easily is now ingrained into everything I do. Then once it's authorised you still have to ensure the rest of the business (or at least the parts of the business that need to know from an end user perspective) are also informed XYZ is about to happen.

I'm not saying follow ITIL (as it's also a pain in the arse and generates a lot of red tape, but for the most part, unless you're doing an emergency fix it at least makes you step back before just going gung ho) but the fact you've said you don't even have a ticketing system anymore. If someone goes off ill tomorrow for a week, what happens to all the work in their inbox?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 5, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Everywhere I've worked for the past 16 years has been heavy on ITIL. Change Control and comms to anyone that might need to know about things before something goes to CAB (Change Authorisation Board) so it can get authorised easily is now ingrained into everything I do. Then once it's authorised you still have to ensure the rest of the business (or at least the parts of the business that need to know from an end user perspective) are also informed XYZ is about to happen.
> 
> I'm not saying follow ITIL (as it's also a pain in the arse and generates a lot of red tape, but for the most part, unless you're doing an emergency fix it at least makes you step back before just going gung ho) but the fact you've said you don't even have a ticketing system anymore. If someone goes off ill tomorrow for a week, what happens to all the work in their inbox?



It's something I thought about doing when I was looking for a job, but would probably benefit more from it when I've done this a bit longer. And definitely one to try and get an employer to pay for! 

We've replaced the ticketing system with Trello, things do seem to be on the up. Owner is taking a keen interest in making sure everything is there and he's written scripts to pull all the data about where we are falling short. Think there might be some stress short term, but I actually feel happier. Plus I've had a morning where I've been busier then I have for a long time, but without feeling to out of my depth.


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 5, 2022)

BT unbreakable broadband. What happens if the power goes off?


----------



## MBV (Jan 5, 2022)

Use a hotspot until it comes back on?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> BT unbreakable broadband. What happens if the power goes off?





MBV said:


> Use a hotspot until it comes back on?



Exactly this. Its got an EE Sim in it and a battery, so it switches over to that.


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 6, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Exactly this. Its got an EE Sim in it and a battery, so it switches over to that.


Ah. I didn't realise it had a battery in it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2022)

Think I've done more gaming over xmas then I have for the last 12 months. GPU prices still bonkers (I think even more so), it does make me wonder if there is no end in site for this what the future of traditional PC gaming is. 

I can't actually believe how good GeForce Now 3080 buttery smooth at 1440p, although I've got a very solid 100meg connection. I do wonder if it's the future. Not of PC gaming as such, but for people who play consoles, publishers could almost give away dongles or just have apps on smart TVs. Maybe even built into VR headsets. Do find myself looking at GPU prices though, but that's because there seems to be a fair few games you can't play on the service.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 9, 2022)

I has a new PC, a tiny beast that sits on the palm of my hand. 



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08BZCDMMM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


It has Bluetooth, as does my phone, a Samsung AO2s.

The phone sees the PC when Bluetooth is switched on, the PC sees the phone.

They won't fucking pair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What have I done wrongly?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 9, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I has a new PC, a tiny beast that sits on the palm of my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you trying to pair them to do?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 9, 2022)

cybershot said:


> If it makes you feel any better we all have days where we're really unproductive and spend majority of our day (or several) fixing our own problems! It's part of the joy of working in IT.
> 
> PowerShell is the future of automating shit and making your life easier, however I'm shite at it. My first operating system was DOS, Windows 3.1 was my first GUI OS and batch scripts are what I know.
> 
> ...



Foruntately you can usually run batch commands or other commands inside powershell scripts which can simplify things.

I do like Powershell but sometimes its annoyingly complicated to do something seemingly straightforwards.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 9, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> What are you trying to pair them to do?


A good question. I was just trying to get them to speak to each other.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> A good question. I was just trying to get them to speak to each other.


For a supposedly mature technology, I find Bluetooth to be astonishingly flaky on just about every device I've ever tried to use it on.

It helps to have a handy supply of goats to sacrifice, but you have to know in which direction to face, and whether or not lime jelly is required - it's a complete bloody nightmare.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 9, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> A good question. I was just trying to get them to speak to each other.



If your trying to transfer data I'd just use the cloud or a cable. 



existentialist said:


> For a supposedly mature technology, I find Bluetooth to be astonishingly flaky on just about every device I've ever tried to use it on.
> 
> It helps to have a handy supply of goats to sacrifice, but you have to know in which direction to face, and whether or not lime jelly is required - it's a complete bloody nightmare.



It's a lot better then it was for my limited uses. Mostly speakers and headphones.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 9, 2022)

existentialist said:


> For a supposedly mature technology, I find Bluetooth to be astonishingly flaky on just about every device I've ever tried to use it on.
> 
> It helps to have a handy supply of goats to sacrifice, but you have to know in which direction to face, and whether or not lime jelly is required - it's a complete bloody nightmare.


Bluetooth is a lot better than it was but it can still be diabolical. I had a pair of jaybird headphones that would ONLY work properly if my phone was in the same side pocket as the receiver/volume thing. Swap pockets and the sound would immediately start stuttering and breaking up. They cost about £120 too!

These days I use pixelbuds and they are solid as long as the phone is in range.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 9, 2022)

existentialist said:


> For a supposedly mature technology, I find Bluetooth to be astonishingly flaky on just about every device I've ever tried to use it on.
> 
> It helps to have a handy supply of goats to sacrifice, but you have to know in which direction to face, and whether or not lime jelly is required - it's a complete bloody nightmare.



I was contemplating a pair of Bluetooth speakers, which I could use with phone or PC, in view of your comment, my finger is now away from the 'buy' button.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I was contemplating a pair of Bluetooth speakers, which I could use with phone or PC, in view of your comment, my finger is now away from the 'buy' button.


TBF, speakers are probably one of the more successful Bluetooth applications...but even so, it can be a minefield.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 9, 2022)

I've not had an issue for years and years now with speakers. That said most Bluetooth ones obviously are battery powered. So similar money goes much further for something you can plug into the mains and had cables.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've not had an issue for years and years now with speakers. That said most Bluetooth ones obviously are battery powered. So similar money goes much further for something you can plug into the mains and had cables.


I spent £50 on a second hand amp and speakers, which make the best computer audio setup I've ever had


----------



## two sheds (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm trying to connect up an old Technics amp/speakers. One channel's down though which I'm hoping are the cables.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm trying to connect up an old Technics amp/speakers. One channel's down though which I'm hoping are the cables.


Swap L and R on the amp inputs, and see if it changes anything...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 9, 2022)

yes will do - the speaker wires are long but taped up too so I then ought anyway to shorten them and check the resistance.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 9, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I spent £50 on a second hand amp and speakers, which make the best computer audio setup I've ever had



Add a Chromecast Audio and you can even take old kit wireless. 

That said my best audio purchase recently was an ebay Hyper X headphones and USB sound card for £25. Plugged the headphones straight to my phone and they were a bit meh, but with the USB sound thing they blow me away.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 9, 2022)

Planning to go for something like Chromecast Audio if I can get them working.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 10, 2022)

So been getting a bit busier this year, had to create an uptime report, with data from Atlassian and Azure for the CEO, the board and eventually the customer base.

Now I havent written a report since I was at uni (23 years ago..) and after sending my big boss in US a first draft, complete with images and graphs I got an email the other morning stating....

'Honestly this confuses me , blah , blah....' (TBH he was pretty cool about it but he is quite scary lol)

So I completely simplified it and got excellent feedback, must be because they are a US company .

Still the template is done for months going forward and hopefully wont be asked to do one from scratch again..


----------



## cybershot (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeah you genenrakly find higher management just want a pretty graph that shows things are going in the direction they want. And of course all that data can be manipulated to a degree. I hate producing reports and any report I do see. Especially in regards tickets raised and closed etc I always take with a pinch of salt especially as there’s that much ‘while you’re here’ type work people do.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 11, 2022)

Had some proper confusion earlier when I couldn't get snipping tool to work. Then realised it's because my keyboard has gaming button to disable the windows key. It's well out the way though, so can't be easily pressed. I blame the cat.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 11, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Had some proper confusion earlier when I couldn't get snipping tool to work. Then realised it's because my keyboard has gaming button to disable the windows key. It's well out the way though, so can't be easily pressed. I blame the cat.



Snipping tool is a very useful beast.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 12, 2022)

Mozilla Is Going to Track Facebook Tracking You
					

Mozilla's "Facebook Pixel Hunt" study will run until mid-July—and the company wants your help.




					gizmodo.com
				






> Aside from the plethora of scummy privacy practices Facebook uses to track your every move on its myriad platforms, the company’s also come up with plenty of sneaky ways to keep tabs on you off its sites as well. Now, a new study wants to fight back against these offsite trackers by... tracking them back. Researchers at Mozilla announced this week the launch of its “Facebook Pixel Hunt” study, which seeks to track the company’s immense web-wide tracking network and investigate the intel it’s collecting on users.
> 
> As the name suggests, this study is focused on a piece of tracking tech known as the “Facebook pixel.” Chances are, you’ve visited a site that uses it; these tiny pieces of tech are buried in literally millions of sites across the web, from online stores to news outlets to... well, you name it. In exchange for onboarding a free pixel on their site, these sites can then track their own visitors and microtarget ads with the same sort of precision you’d expect from a data-hungry company like Facebook.
> 
> ...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 12, 2022)

It's actually only for people in the US but I joined anyway


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 12, 2022)

existentialist 

I bought these.



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B074PC6RH1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1
		


Very good. Paired with the PC in seconds, they take a few seconds after power down to re-pair, after that no different to wired.

The sound is excellent, good base even at lower volumes.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> existentialist
> 
> I bought these.
> 
> ...


You paid almost exactly what I paid for my second-hand Kenwood amplifier and Mission 761 speakers! The cabling came from "stock".

Yours are more compact, though. I had to put a shelf up for mine.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 12, 2022)

In a funny twist of fate my OH has started a new job after running her own small business for years. So I've gone from being full time tech support, to part time. What's hilarious is she's moaned about every bit of tech coming into the house and yet I'd find her using all three monitors. Now she's in an office she's baffled about how people can work of just laptop screens and finds her 24" monitor small. In another funny thing I actually applied for job there doing IT, from the sounds of things I things I had a lucky escape. Spent probably ten times longer doing their silly application form then I did making a few small changes to the CV that got me my current job.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 12, 2022)

Where do people get monitor stands these days? Not sure why so few come with adjustable heights but I've now got two (work replaced my ancient adjustable second monitor for free) and I'm low on ancient text books to perch them


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Where do people get monitor stands these days? Not sure why so few come with adjustable heights but I've now got two (work replaced my ancient adjustable second monitor for free) and I'm low on ancient text books to perch them


I've got something like this (this is a dual one, though)



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/1home-Ergonomic-Computer-Rotation-Dimensions/dp/B01MR397OH/
		


Check the back of your monitor to see if it has a nice square of screw holes, at 200mm (possibly also 100mm) centres - that's a VESA mount, and any monitor stand that supports the VESA standard should work. You'll need a screwdriver.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 12, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Where do people get monitor stands these days? Not sure why so few come with adjustable heights but I've now got two (work replaced my ancient adjustable second monitor for free) and I'm low on ancient text books to perch them



I'd try Amazon. I'd assumed that most modern screens came with them, but fustatingly the newest one didn't. I'm holding off buying a replacement till I move and I work out I want everything set up.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 12, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'd try Amazon. I'd assumed that most modern screens came with them, but fustatingly the newest one didn't. I'm holding off buying a replacement till I move and I work out I want everything set up.



No they really don't. its weird.



existentialist said:


> I've got something like this (this is a dual one, though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks tempting, I think both have that rail mount fitting at the back that slides the stands on.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 13, 2022)

It is weird. If I'd have know I might not have even bought it (actually I'm not sure I need a 4k screen, I think 1440p is fine).

So here's a first world tech problem. I really like the bing wall papers, it often makes me smile seeing somewhere really pretty. As it looks like I'm going to be working from home for a little while, I've got a USB switch for the mouse and keyboard, so I can use my work laptop more, as doing most of my work in my VM was getting frustrating. I've got bing wall papers on both and it can cause momentary confusion sometimes when switching. Does anyone know any other nice wall paper apps that I could run on one of the machines instead. Ideally I'd set bing to have one machine a day behind, but it's rather short on options.

Although I think I missed a trick asking a USB switch. A full KVM would be nice, but the ones that would support 60hz didn't seem that cheap. My boss agreed to the USB switch straight away. I'm still learning how money works in the corporate world and probably went to cheap....


----------



## cybershot (Jan 14, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Where do people get monitor stands these days? Not sure why so few come with adjustable heights but I've now got two (work replaced my ancient adjustable second monitor for free) and I'm low on ancient text books to perch them


Get your work to buy you an adjustable monitor arm that can hold two monitors. I'm pretty sure if you are working from home they still have the same duty of care in regards The Display Screen Equipment (DSE) Regulations as if you were at the office.






						Working with display screen equipment at home- MSD - HSE
					






					www.hse.gov.uk


----------



## cybershot (Jan 14, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It is weird. If I'd have know I might not have even bought it (actually I'm not sure I need a 4k screen, I think 1440p is fine).
> 
> So here's a first world tech problem. I really like the bing wall papers, it often makes me smile seeing somewhere really pretty. As it looks like I'm going to be working from home for a little while, I've got a USB switch for the mouse and keyboard, so I can use my work laptop more, as doing most of my work in my VM was getting frustrating. I've got bing wall papers on both and it can cause momentary confusion sometimes when switching. Does anyone know any other nice wall paper apps that I could run on one of the machines instead. Ideally I'd set bing to have one machine a day behind, but it's rather short on options.
> 
> Although I think I missed a trick asking a USB switch. A full KVM would be nice, but the ones that would support 60hz didn't seem that cheap. My boss agreed to the USB switch straight away. I'm still learning how money works in the corporate world and probably went to cheap....











						John’s Background Switcher
					

John’s Background Switcher puts beautiful full-screen photos and stunning montages on your desktop from places like your computer, Flickr, SmugMug, Unsplash, Google Photos and plenty more places. C…




					johnsad.ventures
				




It can grab wallpapers from all variety of sources, I think including Bing, Flickr etc. It's very customisable, might need a bit of tinkering with to get right, and sometimes something really crap gets set (just right click the icon in the task bar and tell it to not show this wallpaper again)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2022)

GPU shipments are expected to rise 10% in 2022
					

Market conditions will certainly improve.




					www.pcgamer.com
				







Im sticking to cloud gaming me thinks


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 17, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> GPU shipments are expected to rise 10% in 2022
> 
> 
> Market conditions will certainly improve.
> ...



Frogs not just sitting in boiling water but actively adding wood to the fire.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 17, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> GPU shipments are expected to rise 10% in 2022
> 
> 
> Market conditions will certainly improve.
> ...



Yes. Much as I'd love a decent GPU I'm not paying the money asked at the moment. I see even the 3050 went for silly money recently when released in Japan.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 17, 2022)

cybershot said:


> John’s Background Switcher
> 
> 
> John’s Background Switcher puts beautiful full-screen photos and stunning montages on your desktop from places like your computer, Flickr, SmugMug, Unsplash, Google Photos and plenty more places. C…
> ...



Thanks. I'll certainly have a play with this.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

Does anyone know much about Geo-redundacy failovers ( in Azure) ? I've asked to investigate if you spin up a couple of SQL databases can it fail over to an immediate write state instead of read only?

I'm a bit lost to be honest.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Does anyone know much about Geo-redundacy failovers ( in Azure) ? I've asked to investigate if you spin up a couple of SQL databases can it fail over to an immediate write state instead of read only?
> 
> I'm a bit lost to be honest.



Is that high availability with availability zones? Don't have a clue though really I'm afraid.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Does anyone know much about Geo-redundacy failovers ( in Azure) ? I've asked to investigate if you spin up a couple of SQL databases can it fail over to an immediate write state instead of read only?
> 
> I'm a bit lost to be honest.



Are you talking about regular iaas sql server or azure sql ?

Docs here answer a lot of questions









						Azure SQL documentation - Azure SQL
					

Azure SQL is a family of SQL Server database engine products in the cloud, from a fully managed database in Azure SQL Database, a fully managed instance in Azure SQL Managed Instance, or SQL Server installed to virtual machine in Azure.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

Cheers , im using azure sql


----------



## NoXion (Jan 19, 2022)

So the case fan at the rear of my PC started making this horrible buzzing, rattling noise not long after I had cleaned the machine. I could also see it visibly slowing down.

After doing some Googling, I _think_ the bearings on the fan are just old and fucked, and it happening after the cleaning was just a coincidence. In any case, I have disconnected the fan and have ordered a replacement, since it was cheap enough.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Cheers , im using azure sql



Looks like yes Auto-failover groups - Azure SQL Database & SQL Managed Instance


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 19, 2022)

NoXion said:


> So the case fan at the rear of my PC started making this horrible buzzing, rattling noise not long after I had cleaned the machine. I could also see it visibly slowing down.
> 
> After doing some Googling, I _think_ the bearings on the fan are just old and fucked, and it happening after the cleaning was just a coincidence. In any case, I have disconnected the fan and have ordered a replacement, since it was cheap enough.


 
When I built my PC I was worried I'd done something wrong, there was so little noise. Then I realised it was supposed to sound like that. The various PCs that were already in the room are a fair bit louder. Annoyingly they have more proprietary fans, so a bit more ball ache to change. I have taken a PSU apart and changed the fan on that before, but apparently it's frowned on.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 19, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> When I built my PC I was worried I'd done something wrong, there was so little noise. Then I realised it was supposed to sound like that. The various PCs that were already in the room are a fair bit louder. Annoyingly they have more proprietary fans, so a bit more ball ache to change. I have taken a PSU apart and changed the fan on that before, but apparently it's frowned on.



The advice I've always heard is to never open up a PSU. They contain chunky capacitors that can give you a solid whack of electric charge, even if the thing has been disconnected for a while.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 19, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Looks like yes Auto-failover groups - Azure SQL Database & SQL Managed Instance


Thanks for this, it's definitely helping me get my head around it, now to deploy on our test cloud and see if I break it


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 20, 2022)

Is there a way to set things so that when you open a folder, all columns are already set to 'size all columns to fit'? It's a pain doing it manually.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2022)

maybe this ?









						Solution finally!  "Size all Columns to Fit" as default
					

This is for Details View. The key is to drag the columns so the columns that do NOT change size much (like Size, Type, Date Created or Modified, etc) to the left of the Name column because the width



					answers.microsoft.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 20, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> maybe this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I'll try that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 20, 2022)

Oh dear. First site visit of the year. 5 hours in the car because the M6 was closed on the way back. Walked in and was told they wanted lots of email groups set up. If they'd have mailed me, I could have done this much more easily at home, rather then hunched over my laptop, but I got to work. Fucking MS365 being weird. Half the users weren't actually being found when to add them, despite being licensed and in the users list. Thought I'd try and add them from the exchange control panel, but it decided I didn't have admin rights for that, despite it working fine on all our other tenants I have the same permissions on. And it's sluggish as fuck. Got one set up and it immediately starts getting spammed to hell. Changed away from office and the new ones keeps getting spam. Stopped people from outside the organisation being able to send email to address, stopped me sending to it right away, but took hours for the spam to stop. Annoying but I'm pretty curious about what's going on here?

They were moaning to me about Sage being slow, which I don't directly support, but have been doing all I can to work it out with their supplier, checking our end works properly. They had the on prem version that was instant and now are paying three times the amount for a far worse cloud version. Today has not been a ringing endorsement for cloud tech.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 20, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They were moaning to me about Sage being slow, which I don't directly support, but have been doing all I can to work it out with their supplier, checking our end works properly. They had the on prem version that was instant and now are paying three times the amount for a far worse cloud version. Today has not been a ringing endorsement for cloud tech.



Depends if you are satya nadella or not !


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 21, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Oh dear. First site visit of the year. 5 hours in the car because the M6 was closed on the way back. Walked in and was told they wanted lots of email groups set up. If they'd have mailed me, I could have done this much more easily at home, rather then hunched over my laptop, but I got to work. Fucking MS365 being weird. Half the users weren't actually being found when to add them, despite being licensed and in the users list. Thought I'd try and add them from the exchange control panel, but it decided I didn't have admin rights for that, despite it working fine on all our other tenants I have the same permissions on. And it's sluggish as fuck. Got one set up and it immediately starts getting spammed to hell. Changed away from office and the new ones keeps getting spam. Stopped people from outside the organisation being able to send email to address, stopped me sending to it right away, but took hours for the spam to stop. Annoying but I'm pretty curious about what's going on here?
> 
> They were moaning to me about Sage being slow, which I don't directly support, but have been doing all I can to work it out with their supplier, checking our end works properly. They had the on prem version that was instant and now are paying three times the amount for a far worse cloud version. Today has not been a ringing endorsement for cloud tech.



There was a time when I would cheerfully have lined up the creators of Sage and machine gunned them. 

Their fucking software didn't recognise five week months when Real Time Information was introduced at HMRC. Their software put payments into the wrong month, and our software was so unfit for purpose that it was a nightmare to rectify. At one point, we had a team that we referred all reallocations to, because it was having a big impact on our service level. When the error was discovered, reallocating payments going back six months took about 45 minutes. Everything had to be taken  off charge, then split into payment periods, then reallocated. Even four years after retirement, it is still so traumatic that I would give them a stern talking to.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> There was a time when I would cheerfully have lined up the creators of Sage and machine gunned them.
> 
> Their fucking software didn't recognise five week months when Real Time Information was introduced at HMRC. Their software put payments into the wrong month, and our software was so unfit for purpose that it was a nightmare to rectify. At one point, we had a team that we referred all reallocations to, because it was having a big impact on our service level. When the error was discovered, reallocating payments going back six months took about 45 minutes. Everything had to be taken  off charge, then split into payment periods, then reallocated. Even four years after retirement, it is still so traumatic that I would give them a stern talking to.



I dread having support this more specialist software, I've literally never used it. Like when I go in the school and they show me SIMS, which is written just for schools. Mind you I had a finance director call me earlier asking me how to make a call on Teams. I can really deal with these sort of calls, but did make me wonder where she has been the last two years.

So trivial task for many on this thread, but I'm shutting down all VMs on our ESXI box at a clients site as they having electrial work done this weekend. I've double checked I can to it via it's IP so I can still reach it without VSphere when I kill the site server we use to do routing. It's a bit scary for me though. Especially as I've drawn the short straw to turn everything back on at 5 o'clock Monday morning and be on call and if needed drive there.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 21, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I dread having support this more specialist software, I've literally never used it. Like when I go in the school and they show me SIMS, which is written just for schools. Mind you I had a finance director call me earlier asking me how to make a call on Teams. I can really deal with these sort of calls, but did make me wonder where she has been the last two years.
> 
> So trivial task for many on this thread, but I'm shutting down all VMs on our ESXI box at a clients site as they having electrial work done this weekend. I've double checked I can to it via it's IP so I can still reach it without VSphere when I kill the site server we use to do routing. It's a bit scary for me though. Especially as I've drawn the short straw to turn everything back on at 5 o'clock Monday morning and be on call and if needed drive there.



When ever I was really pissed off at work, I consoled myself that I wasn't doing tech support full time.

At Sky, we had to know how to tune and reset boxes, but really there were many badges, but half a dozen manufacturers.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 21, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I dread having support this more specialist software, I've literally never used it. Like when I go in the school and they show me SIMS, which is written just for schools. Mind you I had a finance director call me earlier asking me how to make a call on Teams. I can really deal with these sort of calls, but did make me wonder where she has been the last two years.
> 
> So trivial task for many on this thread, but I'm shutting down all VMs on our ESXI box at a clients site as they having electrial work done this weekend. I've double checked I can to it via it's IP so I can still reach it without VSphere when I kill the site server we use to do routing. It's a bit scary for me though. Especially as I've drawn the short straw to turn everything back on at 5 o'clock Monday morning and be on call and if needed drive there.


Surely they have support with their SIMS contract. Tell them to log the query with them, or do it on their behalf. My office is currently based in a lab, I never expected to learn so much about weird scientific software, but you end up picking it up as you go along. Don't stress about it, as long as you try your best and move things on and the customer sees your doing something, that's usually good enough. But vendors are your friend. If you knew how every piece of software worked, you wouldn't be working where you are now. You'd be like, on some god tier or something.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 22, 2022)

An odd one.

When I go to leave a comment on Youtube, it defaults back to the opening menu.

As far as I'm aware I've done nothing to upset them. 

Any ideas. All I wanted to do was praise someone's performance.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> An odd one.
> 
> When I go to leave a comment on Youtube, it defaults back to the opening menu.
> 
> ...



Check cookies?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Surely they have support with their SIMS contract. Tell them to log the query with them, or do it on their behalf. My office is currently based in a lab, I never expected to learn so much about weird scientific software, but you end up picking it up as you go along. Don't stress about it, as long as you try your best and move things on and the customer sees your doing something, that's usually good enough. But vendors are your friend. If you knew how every piece of software worked, you wouldn't be working where you are now. You'd be like, on some god tier or something.



God Tier.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2022)

So random question. I moved to using Bit Warden for all my personal passwords and turning on 2FA where I can. Something I should have done a long time ago tbh.

I'm wondering is there any security flaws to adding the browser plugin for Bit Warden to make things easier. It seems like it should be safe, but something about the idea makes me nervous. The convince is quite appealing, but not at the cost of security.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 23, 2022)

What's your browser? For E.g. Firefox if you log in, only then does it add your extensions and remembered passwords, and you use 2FA to login to the browser.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 23, 2022)

cybershot said:


> What's your browser? For E.g. Firefox if you log in, only then does it add your extensions and remembered passwords, and you use 2FA to login to the browser.



I'm using Brave for my personal stuff. So without login, is using a password manager extension less secure?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 23, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm using Brave for my personal stuff. So without login, is using a password manager extension less secure?


As with anything, the biggest weakness is the user itself? Where is the computer in question located? Do only you use it? Does it have a password, is it encrypted? Do you always lock it when you walk away from it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 23, 2022)

cybershot said:


> As with anything, the biggest weakness is the user itself? Where is the computer in question located? Do only you use it? Does it have a password, is it encrypted? Do you always lock it when you walk away from it?



It's a desktop at home. Quite current, so Windows Hello with TPM. My OH uses it with a none admin account. I'm less concerned about physical security, more it being compromised online.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 23, 2022)

I guess it depends on the password manager. I use 1Password and that requires a separate login (or Windows Hello/TouchID) to unlock your vault. It then locks again after a short time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 23, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> I guess it depends on the password manager. I use 1Password and that requires a separate login (or Windows Hello/TouchID) to unlock your vault. It then locks again after a short time.



Gotcha. So you still have to login in to it before it autocompletes web pages?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 23, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Gotcha. So you still have to login in to it before it autocompletes web pages?


Yup. It stays unlocked for a few minutes and then needs unlocking again. 
Can be a pain if your vault password is complex and you’re not use biometrics, but sounds like you’ve got Hello anyway.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2022)

The plugin uses 2fa so that seems fine. Although it appears you need to have the website address as the name. Which seems odd, rather then having it as a field. But maybe that's just OCD on my part.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2022)

It's 2022. Why does outlook still shit itself with PST files? And does that scanpst.exe ever work?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's 2022. Why does outlook still shit itself with PST files? And does that scanpst.exe ever work?


how big is the .pst file ? anything over 15 odd GB will fall over


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> how big is the .pst file ? anything over 15 odd GB will fall over



Today's was only 1.6gb. I've even had it on my laptop and mine isn't even that big.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> how big is the .pst file ? anything over 15 odd GB will fall over



'kin 'ell, how does a single file get to be that big? Even HD movies are only a few gigs.


----------



## MBV (Jan 25, 2022)

Easily done in professional services where everyone is emailing large files back and forth constantly.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> 'kin 'ell, how does a single file get to be that big? Even HD movies are only a few gigs.



Well whilst it's a single file, it can hold years worth of e-mails. As ruffneck23 says over 15gb is problematic, but MS says it should got to 50gb.

You must get small copies. Since I've decided I don't really care about hanging onto most films, I'll happily get bigger ones. Got the new Matrix the other night which 9gb. Still downloaded whilst we were eating. I imagine when I upgrade to 4k they are going to get a whole lots bigger.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> 'kin 'ell, how does a single file get to be that big? Even HD movies are only a few gigs.


.pst files are all your emails and attachments they soon build up


----------



## cybershot (Jan 25, 2022)

Whizzlabs are doing a $4.95 Microsoft Azure Fundamentals bundle of video course, training materials and full range of practise tests: Microsoft Azure Exam AZ-900 Certification - Whizlabs


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> .pst files are all your emails and attachments they soon build up


I was due to retire at the end of Sept 2017, went in to have the lobectomy 17th July, wound didn't heal until November, so didn't go back to work.

My manager deleted over 15,000 archived E-mails.  About 1000 for each year I'd been there.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> .pst files are all your emails and attachments they soon build up



Yeah it’s literally everything.

MS also really don’t want to support them especially now, they could host that data for you after all rather than e.g you take it elsewhere with a different program


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Whizzlabs are doing a $4.95 Microsoft Azure Fundamentals bundle of video course, training materials and full range of practise tests: Microsoft Azure Exam AZ-900 Certification - Whizlabs


They are good, the free test questions helped me get where I am now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2022)

I bailed on AZ-900. I found I was putting of studying (even more then usual) and I think it's because it wasn't relevant to me at the moment.  Few hours I put in weren't totally wasted as I've got a bit more of an overview, but I've decided to focus on getting the MD100 & MD101. Brain hurts already, but the positive thing is I'm pretty sure it will reference work a lot more and will certainly reward labing. I made the mistake of looking at some sample questions last night. Quite scary, they are very different to the CompTIA ones, much much longer from what I can see. Think this is what was called MSCA in old money?

Spun up a few VMs last night which I've not done for a while. Went back to using Hyper V, rather then ESXI, I think it's much quicker if you just want to quick play. I've got 6 cores and 32gb, so might as well put them to work in the absence of GPUs getting cheaper. Did order a 1tb Crucial P5 last night, as can see the 512gb Samsung getting full rather quickly.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah it’s literally everything.
> 
> MS also really don’t want to support them especially now, they could host that data for you after all rather than e.g you take it elsewhere with a different program



Does anyone actually switch from outlook?

I think I could probably cope with using outlook on the web, but suspect our clients would have a melt down if we told them that's what we were doing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 26, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Does anyone actually switch from outlook?
> 
> I think I could probably cope with using outlook on the web, but suspect our clients would have a melt down if we told them that's what we were doing.



I think the ecosystem is pretty much dead at this point but it was certainly a minor option 20 years ago.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 26, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I bailed on AZ-900. I found I was putting of studying (even more then usual) and I think it's because it wasn't relevant to me at the moment.  Few hours I put in weren't totally wasted as I've got a bit more of an overview, but I've decided to focus on getting the MD100 & MD101. Brain hurts already, but the positive thing is I'm pretty sure it will reference work a lot more and will certainly reward labing. I made the mistake of looking at some sample questions last night. Quite scary, they are very different to the CompTIA ones, much much longer from what I can see. Think this is what was called MSCA in old money?
> 
> Spun up a few VMs last night which I've not done for a while. Went back to using Hyper V, rather then ESXI, I think it's much quicker if you just want to quick play. I've got 6 cores and 32gb, so might as well put them to work in the absence of GPUs getting cheaper. Did order a 1tb Crucial P5 last night, as can see the *512gb Samsung getting full rather quickly.*



When I left the army in 1990, I had an Amstrad PC1512, for which I bought a 30Mb hard card* for (little HD on a card). That was equivalent to 120 256k floppies, and in the three years I had it, I didn't fill. Mind you, in those days, you could get Lotus 123 (spreadsheet) on a single floppy, with space for your files.

*It cost £212.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> When I left the army in 1990, I had an Amstrad PC1512, for which I bought a 30Mb hard card* for (little HD on a card). That was equivalent to 120 256k floppies, and in the three years I had it, I didn't fill. Mind you, in those days, you could get Lotus 123 (spreadsheet) on a single floppy, with space for your files.
> 
> *It cost £212.



I think in 1990 I was using a donated Spectrum 16kb which my parents kindly had upgraded to 48kb for me. It used tapes.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 26, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I think in 1990 I was using a donated Spectrum 16kb which my parents kindly had upgraded to 48kb for me. It used tapes.



Aye, I had a Spectrum 48k, it nearly killed me.  

Well, in truth it was a combination of a very full bladder and Football Manager on the Spectrum.

I was on my Class One Pharmacy course, based in Germany so in barracks at Keogh Barracks in the UK. My room was three floors up.

I'd been in the NAAFI until chucking out, so headed back and started playing Football Manager, game nearly done, bladder pressure getting to alarming levels, I realised that I wasn't going to make it to the bog. No problem, it's 2am, no one about. Open window, stand on chair and pee out of window. Stacking type chair, highly polished floor, what could go wrong? The chair went backwards, I shot forward, hit my head on the bottom of the window, my glasses shot off into the night, I landed on the floor and pissed myself.

After cleaning the room and myself, I went down to find my glasses. Looking up the thirty feet or so at my window, the only one lit, I was suddenly sober. If I had pushed the window up another few inches, I would have taken a header onto a tarmac path.


----------



## nick (Jan 26, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Mind you, in those days, you could get Lotus 123 (spreadsheet) on a single floppy, with space for your files.


Lotus 123 - happy days

I started on  2.1, then the dodgy days of the (sort of) wysiwyg versions, before moving to the superb supercalc 5

Eventually got assimilated into the Borg with Excel 5 - after that it is all Excel


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2022)

I'm trying to learn to use the Microsoft MDT. After bashing my head against a wall with non specific error messages, I think what's going wrong is the iso I've got contains an install.esd rather then an install.wim and MS don't make easy to get one unless you've got a sign in. The hacks I've found about spoofing that I'm a Mac, no longer appear to work. I've found a tool that converts the file I have, but I'm obviously doing something wrong as I get errors with in MDT. I believe I'm following the steps correctly I've found in tutorials. This is the first exercise I've set myself. I really hope it doesn't all go like this.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 28, 2022)

The WIM file is in the sources folder in the ISO



Oh and for the love of god, make sure you're using the English-International ISO, and not the EN-US version. You'll thank me later.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2022)

cybershot said:


> The WIM file is in the sources folder in the ISO
> 
> View attachment 307758
> 
> Oh and for the love of god, make sure you're using the English-International ISO, and not the EN-US version. You'll thank me later.



I think you might have got that ISO from somewhere I don't have access to. If you download it from the MS consumer site using the media creation tool, it has install.esd instead.

Anyway. I got there. I missed installing Windows PXE when downloading the ADK toolkit. Loads more to play with and learn, but it seemed a good thing to start with so I've got some lite touch images to spin up VMs.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 28, 2022)

Well yesterday I nearly freaked out.

Got a message from my boss asking how the testing of the changes to the web application gateway script was going as a policy with the WAF was falling down at some point.

I was like wtf I know nothing about this. I sat there freaking out for about 10 mins then thought fuck it, Il email boss as to exactly what he wants.

He called me and it emerged he had forgotten to send me an email with what's needed and to be done.

Once I read that it only took a few mins and major freak out avoided.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well yesterday I nearly freaked out.
> 
> Got a message from my boss asking how the testing of the changes to the web application gateway script was going as a policy with the WAF was falling down at some point.
> 
> ...



I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets nervous when asked to do stuff by the boss.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets nervous when asked to do stuff by the boss.


Half the time it's like he is speaking a different language, I'm learning it but slowly.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Half the time it's like he is speaking a different language, I'm learning it but slowly.



Mine certainly has a very different management style to what I'm used to. Although he's not really the manager as such. You can feel really put on the spot, but sometimes I feel it's more like he's integrating a computer system by code and wants no ambiguity. I'm getting better at dealing with it, but can leave me feeling awfully clueless. I guess I just keep trying to upskill.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I think you might have got that ISO from somewhere I don't have access to. If you download it from the MS consumer site using the media creation tool, it has install.esd instead.
> 
> Anyway. I got there. I missed installing Windows PXE when downloading the ADK toolkit. Loads more to play with and learn, but it seemed a good thing to start with so I've got some lite touch images to spin up VMs.



Yeah I get it from Volume License Subscription Channels. I'd assume you'd also have access via your Microsoft 365 sub if you're a reseller?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Yeah I get it from Volume License Subscription Channels. I'd assume you'd also have access via your Microsoft 365 sub if you're a reseller?



I'll ask! I've not deployed many PCs, but typically we get them from Dell with Windows on. The few I've done I capture the hardware hash and upload to AzureAD, so there's no ISOs involved. I've not done any for clients who use on prem active directory yet, but I've seen a colleague just grab the ISO from the same place I have if needed. I'm trying to broaden my understanding, I thought I'd lab the on prem stuff before moving on the cloud stuff (think that's more  MD 101 anyway)

For the other stuff like office we get the licenses through the 365 portal or through a reseller who applies them to the tenant.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'll ask! I've not deployed many PCs, but typically we get them from Dell with Windows on. The few I've done I capture the hardware hash and upload to AzureAD, so there's no ISOs involved. I've not done any for clients who use on prem active directory yet, but I've seen a colleague just grab the ISO from the same place I have if needed. I'm trying to broaden my understanding, I thought I'd lab the on prem stuff before moving on the cloud stuff (think that's more  MD 101 anyway)
> 
> For the other stuff like office we get the licenses through the 365 portal or through a reseller who applies them to the tenant.


Worst case, just drop me a DM and I'll grab an ISO for you, but depending on how busy I am and whatever else I'm doing, it can be hours before I look on here.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Worst case, just drop me a DM and I'll grab an ISO for you, but depending on how busy I am and whatever else I'm doing, it can be hours before I look on here.



That's really appreciated, but it does look like I'd converted it successfully, I was just missing the PXE tools needed to create the new ISOs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2022)

So we're back in the office next as we're doing a big migration for company that runs it, moving them over to Sharepoint and Azure AD. I'm actually quite excited about this, should be good to get the hands on. Going forwards the boss was quite receptive to everyone not wanting to go in everyday, but does want someone in every day. I'm not sure how I feel about this. I don't actually hate being in the office as I quite like my co-workers, so this seems the worst of both worlds, going in, but being on your own. Flip side is more opportunity to work from home as there are only three of us.

Out of curiosity from those of you who know the industry way better then me are there quite a few jobs these days that are done remotely or do you think the majority of work will continue to be done in offices? I think it's probably something that will influence my choices when I move on.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So we're back in the office next as we're doing a big migration for company that runs it, moving them over to Sharepoint and Azure AD. I'm actually quite excited about this, should be good to get the hands on. Going forwards the boss was quite receptive to everyone not wanting to go in everyday, but does want someone in every day. I'm not sure how I feel about this. I don't actually hate being in the office as I quite like my co-workers, so this seems the worst of both worlds, going in, but being on your own. Flip side is more opportunity to work from home as there are only three of us.
> 
> Out of curiosity from those of you who know the industry way better then me are there quite a few jobs these days that are done remotely or do you think the majority of work will continue to be done in offices? I think it's probably something that will influence my choices when I move on.


Big shift in our place to 'Hybrid'

They want you in at least 2 days a week. For those that can do their job well at home, this is becoming a problem. 'Why do I have to come in?' 'It's better for my wellbeing/work life balance to WFH' 'I waste 2 hours of my day commuting'

I'm a line manager and these conversations are really difficult. Whilst I appreciate everyone is wired differently, and I emphasise with those that feel like this. I have bosses above me telling me I need to get them in, and that hybrid is just an agreement between line manager and employee, if they won't do it, take it off them and make them come in 5 days a week like they were before Covid. All big managers see is, they worked on site 5 days a week before, we've offered them over 50% less than that, and if they can't come in for that, they are taking the piss.

I do see the benefits of working from home, I equally see the downsides. But again these are all my personal opinions. I really think in a place like where I work, it will have a negative effect on your career. You won't progress and the only way you will is to leave.

You'll really miss out on the water cooler, kitchen moments of finding something out that you may not simply ever find out or know is in the pipeline if you're stuck at home and the first time you hear about it is an official announcement. There's no way I'd have got some inside information about a job I applied for if I hadn't have just happened to be in the office that day and was approached. (Well I may have been, but it was much easier when said person walked past my desk and I was there)

Collaboration is also much easier and better when you're in the office and can easily just run something by someone or get someone to double check something without fearing you'll disturbing someone because their teams status says 'busy' (this 90% means they've just blocked some time out to try and do something without someone throwing meetings into calendar, but in reality they are contactable) but for those with anxiety, sat at home they won't disturb people and will sit on something for hours before asking for help.

The downside to this is, if people don't come in, then it's all lost anyway. Like you've said above if one person is in the office alone, what is the point? They may as well be at home (Also that wouldn't be allowed at our place because of safeguarding and lone working)

I went back to the office in August 2020, and pretty much work there 5 days a week. If I really need to concentrate, or I have days that are just crammed full of meetings (Which are now pretty much all done on Teams/Zoom) then I WFH or go home early.

On the flip, if you're working in a place that offers support for multiple companies in the cloud and you spend the majority of the day in Azure/M365 admin portals or doing remotes and what not, then, yeah, work from home. To be honest I don't know of any company like yours where majority would not have been working from home for at least part of the week even before Covid. Getting all your documentation for a company done etc that you've just rolled out a new service too. Surely easier to be done from home. Going the the companies you support offices, fair enough, no getting round that. But yeah, for what you're doing. Hybrid/WFH is the way it's going and has been like that since way before Covid.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 28, 2022)

Love this thread, IT workers solidarity post !


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

I read them diligently and at the end of each post realize I've not a clue what was going on


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Big shift in our place to 'Hybrid'
> 
> They want you in at least 2 days a week. For those that can do their job well at home, this is becoming a problem. 'Why do I have to come in?' 'It's better for my wellbeing/work life balance to WFH' 'I waste 2 hours of my day commuting'
> 
> ...



Thanks for your insights. 

I think I'd love a proper hybrid, but this isn't it. Hell if I was very close to the office I think on balance I'd prefer to be there most days. It's an odd setup as the three of us who work in the office are the most junior, the senior tech/manager & owner don't work there anyway. I totally hear you about the collaboration thing, because I'd built that relationship with the other two, we carve out time for chats when we are quite, but there is less buzz about what we're working on and I don't know if I'd have that if it's how I'd started remotely. I think I'm also the most outgoing (I suspect one of the reasons I was hired, clearly not for my IT skills). On balance though I think I've got more contact with senior chap, not sure he likes it, so I actually feel I have a bit more guidance and an escalation point. Before the other two helped me, but if they didn't know, I'd feel really on my own. Before we could weeks without talking to him, but he does have manager in his title. 

I think it was an odd case before of basically the owner accommodated people to keep them. We had two people with ten years experience leave just as I joined, one worked from home, the other liked being the office. Not trying to get out of going to clients sites, that's for sure, in fact I like it way more then being remote support and as I get more confidence/skills I enjoy it even more. 

I guess I started this as I'm still not sure what I'll do in the next 6 to 18 months. Although my job title wouldn't change, there's clearly progression in terms of salary and responsibilities here or else the last two wouldn't have stayed so long, but the other things also need to work for me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Love this thread, IT workers solidarity post !



It's certainly more personal (and less American) then reddit.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Out of curiosity from those of you who know the industry way better then me are there quite a few jobs these days that are done remotely or do you think the majority of work will continue to be done in offices? I think it's probably something that will influence my choices when I move on.


In my field, networking, there are lots of things that cannot be done remotely so are done at customer sites but everything else has been WFH since around 2010. Our office lease ended just after covid hit and we haven't actually had an office since so even if I wanted to go in, there would be nowhere to go.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 28, 2022)

Anyone know anything about Windows drive permissions? One of my HDDs has died and its the one I keep my games on. Moving them to the new drive in Steam has been straightforward, other launchers have basically required me to re-install but Game Pass for PC is being an absolute arse. I keep getting odd errors that refer to drive rights problems (0x80070005 and 0x80070424 for instance) but also this odd one when I try and install Skyrim:



"Find help for this" is a useless link and all the fixes out there are no help. Any ideas?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 28, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Big shift in our place to 'Hybrid'
> 
> They want you in at least 2 days a week. For those that can do their job well at home, this is becoming a problem. 'Why do I have to come in?' 'It's better for my wellbeing/work life balance to WFH' 'I waste 2 hours of my day commuting'
> 
> ...


To put my above post into a bit of context.

We employ 15,000 people.

270ish are IT staff.

We have the following departments
Architecture & design
Customer Engagement
Security
Application Services
Network
Data Centres
Telecoms
Microsoft 365
End User Services
Advanced Computing
Service Management.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 28, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Anyone know anything about Windows drive permissions? One of my HDDs has died and its the one I keep my games on. Moving them to the new drive in Steam has been straightforward, other launchers have basically required me to re-install but Game Pass for PC is being an absolute arse. I keep getting odd errors that refer to drive rights problems (0x80070005 and 0x80070424 for instance) but also this odd one when I try and install Skyrim:
> 
> View attachment 307820
> 
> "Find help for this" is a useless link and all the fixes out there are no help. Any ideas?


Ah the 0s. Basically. Unknown Error. I assume the drive has been formatted properly.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2022)

cybershot said:


> To put my above post into a bit of context.
> 
> We employ 15,000 people.
> 
> ...



270 vs 5 (including the owner)


----------



## souljacker (Jan 28, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Ah the 0s. Basically. Unknown Error. I assume the drive has been formatted properly.


Yep. I think its because of the odd way Windows/GamePass creates encrypted directories on the drives. There was a WindowsApps folder that seem to be related to this on the old drive which apparently has a bunch of encryption included.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 28, 2022)

I can see a “get back to the office” push coming soon. For me, that’s a huge pain. It’s at least 2 hours each way. 

Our team members and offices are in London, Berkshire, Malaga, Manchester, Bucharest, Madrid and Bangalore. There are 3 of us who would be together in the office, plus our manager. Water cooler chats just don’t happen when you’re a global team, you have to put the effort in to have informal calls to “shoot the breeze”, rather than expecting critical communications to happen organically. 

So we’d travel for hours to sit around with headsets on in Teams meetings. WFH we can use hands-free speakerphone setups but they really don’t work in an open plan environment. 

But bosses like to see bodies around looking busy. They can wander around asking people what they’re doing, feeling important. And that’s what it’s really about - ego - everyone else’s job is easy, the important “work” is attending meetings and making decisions by committee. 

Get in the fuckin’ sea, the lot of them. 


(And that’s after a relatively good week)


----------



## Nivag (Jan 29, 2022)

WFH just shows up how useless most managers are.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 29, 2022)

Probably a bit niche for the bandwidth thread.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 29, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Probably a bit niche for the bandwidth thread.
> 
> View attachment 307887



Is that cat7 ?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 29, 2022)

I still think NVMe drives are bonkers. Fraction of the size of a hdd and 3000MB/s transfer speeds.


----------



## MBV (Jan 29, 2022)

When did the motherboard slots for these become common?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 29, 2022)

Just after I bought my last computer


----------



## Chz (Jan 30, 2022)

MBV said:


> When did the motherboard slots for these become common?


Z170, Intel 6th gen. Which was luckily the last time I upgraded.

They _existed_ as far back as 4th gen (though I think you'd be unlikely to boot from one), but didn't become nearly universal until 6th.


----------



## MBV (Jan 30, 2022)

Chz said:


> Z170, Intel 6th gen. Which was luckily the last time I upgraded.
> 
> They _existed_ as far back as 4th gen (though I think you'd be unlikely to boot from one), but didn't become nearly universal until 6th.


 Thank you. This was the height of laziness on my part as I could have just looked inside.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 30, 2022)

You're new here aren't you


----------



## MBV (Jan 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> You're new here aren't you



Not really


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 31, 2022)

Woke up this morning and my phone hadn't charged. The USB C port is playing up. I was a clutz and damaged it two years ago shortly after getting the phone, but a local shop repaired it for me. 

No problem. Take it to a similar ship (original no longer in business). Except bloody 2fa. So much of my work stuff needs it. Whether its Duo, Microsoft Authentor app or things that need a code generated in Authy. Its going to be a massive pain to find a slot to get it done. Almost tempted just to buy a new phone, except tbh it's still fairly decent (Huawei P30) and it seems a massive waste to so, especially as I'd be unlikely to buy a top tier one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 31, 2022)

Ironically first day back in the office and one of my colleagues won't be joint us because he has covid.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 31, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Woke up this morning and my phone hadn't charged. The USB C port is playing up. I was a clutz and damaged it two years ago shortly after getting the phone, but a local shop repaired it for me.
> 
> No problem. Take it to a similar ship (original no longer in business). Except bloody 2fa. So much of my work stuff needs it. Whether its Duo, Microsoft Authentor app or things that need a code generated in Authy. Its going to be a massive pain to find a slot to get it done. Almost tempted just to buy a new phone, except tbh it's still fairly decent (Huawei P30) and it seems a massive waste to so, especially as I'd be unlikely to buy a top tier one.


My USB-C port gets filled up with pocket fluff pretty regularly. It might just need a clean out.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 31, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> No problem. Take it to a similar ship (original no longer in business). Except bloody 2fa. So much of my work stuff needs it. Whether its Duo, Microsoft Authentor app or things that need a code generated in Authy. Its going to be a massive pain to find a slot to get it done.


That’s one of the things I like about 1Password and the way it handles 2FA, it syncs across devices. So I have access to the codes whether I’m using my phone, my desktop or laptop. 

Work gave us all LastPass - it didn’t support 2FA. The cloud service then became unavailable for several days. Then it got withdrawn from the apps you could request so if you did use it, you couldn’t use any of the shared vault facilities. 

To put a final nail it in, the enterprise agreement ended, the service was withdrawn, but without enabling the export facility or replacing it with any other approved password manager. 

And they wonder why people use “shadow IT”.


----------



## Chz (Jan 31, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Woke up this morning and my phone hadn't charged. The USB C port is playing up. I was a clutz and damaged it two years ago shortly after getting the phone, but a local shop repaired it for me.
> 
> No problem. Take it to a similar ship (original no longer in business). Except bloody 2fa. So much of my work stuff needs it. Whether its Duo, Microsoft Authentor app or things that need a code generated in Authy. Its going to be a massive pain to find a slot to get it done. Almost tempted just to buy a new phone, except tbh it's still fairly decent (Huawei P30) and it seems a massive waste to so, especially as I'd be unlikely to buy a top tier one.


There aren't any cheap to midrange phones better than a P30, except on battery life. Though it would be nice to start getting OS updates again.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 1, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> That’s one of the things I like about 1Password and the way it handles 2FA, it syncs across devices. So I have access to the codes whether I’m using my phone, my desktop or laptop.
> 
> Work gave us all LastPass - it didn’t support 2FA. The cloud service then became unavailable for several days. Then it got withdrawn from the apps you could request so if you did use it, you couldn’t use any of the shared vault facilities.
> 
> ...



That's interesting. It does make sense to have something do it all. I was thinking it through yesterday, Authy can run locally and the MS stuff you don't have to use the app. Work actually bought us a Fido key, but I don't find it offers any advantage really, you still have to touch the thing, in fact it seems more of a faff. Doesn't play nicely with remote desktop. But is another backup. So was just Duo really which needs a mobile app. 



Chz said:


> There aren't any cheap to midrange phones better than a P30, except on battery life. Though it would be nice to start getting OS updates again.



Thanks, suspected that was the case. No sign of war on Huawei stopping any time soon.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's interesting. It does make sense to have something do it all. I was thinking it through yesterday, Authy can run locally and the MS stuff you don't have to use the app. Work actually bought us a Fido key, but I don't find it offers any advantage really, you still have to touch the thing, in fact it seems more of a faff. Doesn't play nicely with remote desktop. But is another backup. So was just Duo really which needs a mobile app.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, suspected that was the case. No sign of war on Huawei stopping any time soon.



Fido2 and u2f tokens are the future in the enterprise totp and sms will go, because they are so easy to mitm and phish.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 1, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Fido2 and u2f tokens are the future in the enterprise totp and sms will go, because they are so easy to mitm and phish.



Yes. It seems like it should be the best solution, but does seem like more faff. I can only use it on MS stuff and I hate to say it their app with push notifications works quite well. Maybe the Nitro one I've got isn't the best one going. 

It seems bonkers having 3 different apps on my phone though.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Woke up this morning and my phone hadn't charged. The USB C port is playing up. I was a clutz and damaged it two years ago shortly after getting the phone, but a local shop repaired it for me.
> 
> No problem. Take it to a similar ship (original no longer in business). Except bloody 2fa. So much of my work stuff needs it. Whether its Duo, Microsoft Authentor app or things that need a code generated in Authy. Its going to be a massive pain to find a slot to get it done. Almost tempted just to buy a new phone, except tbh it's still fairly decent (Huawei P30) and it seems a massive waste to so, especially as I'd be unlikely to buy a top tier one.


You mean you didn't write down your emergency access codes for when your device is lost or stolen? Tut.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 2, 2022)

Its been so long since I've fired up my Hyper-V lab I'm having to reinstall the environment from scratch.

Ah well, its learning practice.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 2, 2022)

Today I have been mostly interviewing developers.

I am no longer a developer. I stopped doing that years and years ago. But I need a developer in my team. Therefore I interview.

The Rules say I must have an actual proper developer join me in the interviews.

Listening to a 2022 vintage actual proper developer was very depressing.

I think the world is doomed.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 2, 2022)

The end is nigh, and it will be iterative.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 2, 2022)

a_chap said:


> Today I have been mostly interviewing developers.
> 
> I am no longer a developer. I stopped doing that years and years ago. But I need a developer in my team. Therefore I interview.
> 
> ...


why?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 2, 2022)

Why.... which bit of what I wrote?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 2, 2022)

Sorry:Listening to a 2022 vintage actual proper developer was very depressing. ?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 2, 2022)

a_chap said:


> Today I have been mostly interviewing developers.
> 
> I am no longer a developer. I stopped doing that years and years ago. But I need a developer in my team. Therefore I interview.
> 
> ...


Tell us more? I've long wondered whether the role of developer has become something...cheaper, but I'm also aware that I am as capable of being victim to "old hand automatically despises anything newer and/or different" syndrome as any.

I've talked casually to a few people who describe themselves as "developers" who turn out to have a few skills in tweaking Javascript, and not much else. I've no idea if that is typical.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Sorry:Listening to a 2022 vintage actual proper developer was very depressing. ?



They lack  ...  _spirit!_

They talk like someone's programmed _them_, not the other way 'round.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 2, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Its been so long since I've fired up my Hyper-V lab I'm having to reinstall the environment from scratch.
> 
> Ah well, its learning practice.



What you doing? 

I'm also doing similar at the moment, probably not as exciting, but recreating another windows domain. The CompTIA stuff didn't reward labing that much, but I can see the MS exams will. I'm splitting it between the old PC I've got running ESXI and Hyper V on my new PC.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 2, 2022)

a_chap said:


> They lack  ...  _spirit!_
> 
> They talk like someone's programmed _them_, not the other way 'round.


Harsh - they're clearly getting into the essence of the job and _becoming_ the computer.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 2, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> What you doing?
> 
> I'm also doing similar at the moment, probably not as exciting, but recreating another windows domain. The CompTIA stuff didn't reward labing that much, but I can see the MS exams will. I'm splitting it between the old PC I've got running ESXI and Hyper V on my new PC.



Somehow fucked up the passwords so I'm just doing a wipe and reinstall. Will setup a copy of server 2016 as a DC and get it taking to the web and then go through and do some clients and servers.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 2, 2022)

a_chap said:


> They lack  ...  _spirit!_
> 
> They talk like someone's programmed _them_, not the other way 'round.



I’ve been on two interview panels in the last week. One for my team and one for another. Now I’m all for someone coming in with some  flash cards to help prompt them for stuff they may likely forget to mention for certain things. In fact the people we hired both had notes to hand and referred to them when needed. I don’t mind this. Interview isn’t a memory test and it shows they’ve prepared.

However one guy literally just read his notes word for word and hardly ever made eye contact. It was insane. I get it’s hard for some geeks and nerds to be a people person but there’s no way I can’t have someone in my team that’s not got people skills.

Another guy was so chilled and full of themselves they walked in and spoke as of they had already got the job and they were the best thing since sliced bread. They even wanted to discuss salary in the actual interview. Absolute car crash.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 2, 2022)

Take your point but fair enough to try to find out what you'll be paid, surely?

Unless it's phrased "so how much will I be getting  "


----------



## cybershot (Feb 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Take your point but fair enough to try to find out what you'll be paid, surely?
> 
> Unless it's phrased "so how much will I be getting  "


The salary is in job advert. (I hate adverts that don’t put a salary) Due to the sector it’s all pay grades that are publicly available and various spine points. By all means you can negotiate the starting spine point but maybe do that once you’ve been offered the job. Never during the interview itself.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 2, 2022)

cybershot said:


> The salary is in job advert. (I hate adverts that don’t put a salary) Due to the sector it’s all pay grades that are publicly available and various spine points. By all means you can negotiate the starting spine point but maybe do that once you’ve been offered the job. Never during the interview itself.


Surely it'll save everyone's time to find out if the money is what they are after before going any further.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 3, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Surely it'll save everyone's time to find out if the money is what they are after before going any further.


Then why bother going through the ordeal of doing the application form and going through a stressful interview also?

My contact details are on the advert specifically for people to have an informal discussion beforehand to talk more about what the job entails. He could have talked about potential start salary then and saved himself a lot of time if that was the case.

If there is ever a part of the advert that says ‘informal enquires contact’ take it up. It’s there for a reason as part of the expectation of you researching what the job/sector/working envoirnment is about.

If a job advert says nothing about what the wage is and the application form also doesn’t ask you what your salary expectations are I personally would enquire before hand. Why would I waste my time applying and doing an interview. Interviews are not the place to discuss wages. Particularly as it’s none of the rest of the interview panels business.

If people are doing this and wondering why they are not getting jobs. Stop. Particularly if it’s a large organisation. Small companies and you’re just being interviewed by the boss. Maybe it’s ok.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2022)

I was asked my salary expectations in interview, but as you say, small company. I'm keeping an eye on job ads just to see what salaries look like and what skills I should be focusing on learning. In confuses me how many have none. Why would you not list the range?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 3, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I was asked my salary expectations in interview, but as you say, small company. I'm keeping an eye on job ads just to see what salaries look like and what skills I should be focusing on learning. In confuses me how many have none. Why would you not list the range?


But you were asked. That's different, but also you were put on the spot and probably under valued yourself, unless you went in saying what you actually wanted rather than 'no less than' because they will then just offer you what you stated as your minimum.

It annoys me too when adverts don't list the salary, and from experience are the type of places that have huge in-balances in their wage structure. The type of places where a gender pay gap would probably be huge, and people on all sort of different wages for doing the same job.

Enquire beforehand realistically what the scale of salary is they are willing to offer. Don't waste your time. If they don't get back to you, consider a bullet dodged.

They also hope to get a bargain, as most of us under value ourselves. If I went to the private sector or went into contracting I could probably earn another £10k if I'm honest, maybe more, but I'm at an age where I'm confident enough to know my worth, even 5-6 years ago I probably wouldn't have thought I was capable of earning wages I currently earn. It's taking advantage of that uncertainty and the 'imposter syndrome' that most of us will experience at some point within our careers. But I can't be arsed with making some fat cat even richer and I'm not a fan of contracting and being moved from project to project and not knowing if I'm coming or going. But I'm in my mid 40s now. I'm older, wiser, been there done that, and got ethics, which means many companies now I just wouldn't work for if I didn't believe they cared about the world we live in.

Talking about wages in your work place is always an uncomfortable subject and generally considered a no go area. I think it's very Americanism. How many films/TV shows do you see where the fast food worker goes to their manager and asks for a raise? Just wouldn't happen over here. At least at our place you know the grade someone is on. By all means they may go 'above and beyond' in which people can go over the 'thick black line' for the grade and sneak into the grade above, or be given one off payments, but the structure is there so everyone knows your scale, and therotically helps eliminate any pay-gap arguments.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2022)

Thanks. "Salaries" are not something I've had to think about for many years, I've not got much experience about how to go about asking. I had to take a reasonable pay cut to take this, but the flip side is that they took a chance on me with no experience. Given my working week is 42.5 hours, I'm on not much more then min wage, but I was looking at the finances when I was applying for jobs to see if I could survive on an apprenticeship wage (I'm glad I didn't have to).


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 3, 2022)

I’ve had interviewers bring up “are you aware of the salary” but it’s not something you bring up on your own.


If the job doesn’t have salary details I don’t apply. Interviews are to sell yourself and your skills and you should be getting an expectation of how much they offer before you get in the room. If you want to haggle you do when they offer you the job.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 3, 2022)

I never talk about salaries during the interview process, but then I never go for jobs where the salary range isnt advertised.

This job I've got now made an offer, I asked for 5 grand more and they met me in the middle with an extra 2.5 grand. I always negotiate because if they have offered you the job, they want you so go for it, they can always say no (and to be honest the original offer was quite a big leap from what I've earnt before in a perm role, but you have to try it imo as youre worth it.)


----------



## Chz (Feb 3, 2022)

I'd asked for 10% more once, bringing it to what was really my minimum. Found out later they had budgeted an extra 20%. And that extra is a set amount bonus for hiring a specialist and doesn't go up like the basic rate of pay. Always be greedy, worst they can do is say no.


----------



## Chz (Feb 3, 2022)

Spent 90 minutes trying to figure out why the TV and various dumb devices were having network trouble. And yet the proper PCs were just fine. Turns out the secure DNS server I'd been using went offline. The PCs had Cloudflare configured as a backup resolver, but the dumb devices could only use the router and it was borked due to the server being offline. The worst part is that I had this exact problem about a year and a half back and I'd completely forgotten about it until I resolved the issue and thought "Oh yeah...."


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 4, 2022)

Chz said:


> Spent 90 minutes trying to figure out why the TV and various dumb devices were having network trouble. And yet the proper PCs were just fine. Turns out the secure DNS server I'd been using went offline. The PCs had Cloudflare configured as a backup resolver, but the dumb devices could only use the router and it was borked due to the server being offline. The worst part is that I had this exact problem about a year and a half back and I'd completely forgotten about it until I resolved the issue and thought "Oh yeah...."


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2022)

Got am email about submitting some feedback about some SKO meeting, which I cant remember attending earlier but didnt actually know what SKO means, thinking it was some technical term so googled it.

Now I feel a little bit sick.

What does SKO mean?

SKO means "*Let's Go*." The acronym SKO is typically used in text-based messaging with the meaning "Let's Go." It based on the similarity of the sound made when saying "Let's Go" to that made when pronouncing SKO as a word.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 4, 2022)

There should be a reply of "snot" for "let's not"


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 5, 2022)

My new (ish) PC has an HDMI output and a display port output.

If I connect the display port output to the TV as a second display, I get the desktop on the TV, so far, so good.

If I start something on vlc player, I can ping the display over to the TV, however, If I load a web page like Hesgoal, I get the sound on the TV but not the picture, the display remains as desktop.

Anyone able to help, please?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 5, 2022)

.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2022)

It should just treat it like a second screen. Can you not drag it over?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 5, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It should just treat it like a second screen. Can you not drag it over?



Nope. vlc will drag over, a browser window won't.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2022)

What happens if you use Windows key and a direction arrow. What happens with a different browser?

Edit. The browser window isn't maximised I assume?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2022)

Started the process yesterday of moving a client away from mostly working on VMs on domain joined machines, to working locally with Azure AD. It's not very automated yet, first one took me ages.

As part of the process we're to ask the customer if they use Teams regularly and if they'd like to be able to reach us this way instead of calls and email. This could be interesting.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 5, 2022)

so trying to sort out a old hp laptop that my mother should never of bought in 2016
its never run right and freezes when it starts up system conflicts eating up 86 percent of the ram

in the process of updating it after removing all the hp support bullshit

pondering is CC Cleaner now ok to use to try to sort out the mess that must be it regerstry?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> so trying to sort out a old hp laptop that my mother should never of bought in 2016
> its never run right and freezes when it starts up system conflicts eating up 86 percent of the ram
> 
> in the process of updating it after removing all the hp support bullshit
> ...



Your very very unlikely to do any harm. You can also create a backup before you run it.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> so trying to sort out a old hp laptop that my mother should never of bought in 2016
> its never run right and freezes when it starts up system conflicts eating up 86 percent of the ram
> 
> in the process of updating it after removing all the hp support bullshit
> ...


If it’s one of those shitty hp stream things I’d recommend just binning windows and put the free version of chrome book on it. Cloudready I think it’s called. I had to do the same for my mums computer. Luckily all she does is a bit of browsing and banking so it works pretty well for her and is less hassle than windows.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 6, 2022)

A while ago someone asked about automatically changing desktop backgrounds. Fucked if I can find the post. Anyway coming soon to windows 11.




> View the world on your desktop with Spotlight collection​Keep your desktop fresh and inspiring with Spotlight collection. You will get beautiful new desktop pictures from around the world every day and fun facts about each picture. Here is how you can try out Spotlight collection:
> 
> 
> Right-click on your desktop and choose “Personalize”.
> ...











						Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22518
					

UPDATE 12/10: We are starting to roll out Cumulative Update Build 22518.1012 (KB5009380). This update does not include anything new and is designed to test our servicing pipeline for builds in the Dev Channel.  ---------------------




					blogs.windows.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 6, 2022)

cybershot said:


> A while ago someone asked about automatically changing desktop backgrounds. Fucked if I can find the post. Anyway coming soon to windows 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like an updated version of Bing wallpapers. Which isn't a bad thing as most of them are great.


----------



## MBV (Feb 6, 2022)

Not the end of the world but has anyone seen the issue where a USB thumb drive becomes corrupt in so far as it reports its capacity incorrectly? In this 8mb. Its a 16 GB drive.

Is it fixable or should I just bin it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2022)

MBV said:


> Not the end of the world but has anyone seen the issue where a USB thumb drive becomes corrupt in so far as it reports its capacity incorrectly? In this 8mb. Its a 16 GB drive.
> 
> Is it fixable or should I just bin it?


Reformat it as ntfs might work


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 6, 2022)

MBV said:


> Not the end of the world but has anyone seen the issue where a USB thumb drive becomes corrupt in so far as it reports its capacity incorrectly? In this 8mb. Its a 16 GB drive.
> 
> Is it fixable or should I just bin it?



Is it a reputable brand, or a Chinese company that you have never heard of?

Chinese cheapies can be tweaked to indicate that they hold more than they actually do hold.

Generally, if it is unbelievably cheap, then caveat emptor. I learned my lesson with a stick that purported to be 256Mb, turned out refuse to accept more data at 32Mb.


----------



## MBV (Feb 6, 2022)

This was used to its stated capacity before the issues started. It was a Kingston drive.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 6, 2022)

MBV said:


> This was used to its stated capacity before the issues started. It was a Kingston drive.



They're so cheap now, I wouldn't trust it for anything. That's said if you don't need to, I'd might do as ruffneck23 suggested and format it. Although if be more likely to chuck it out.


----------



## MBV (Feb 6, 2022)

Yeah I've chucked it now.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 6, 2022)

MBV said:


> Not the end of the world but has anyone seen the issue where a USB thumb drive becomes corrupt in so far as it reports its capacity incorrectly? In this 8mb. Its a 16 GB drive.
> 
> Is it fixable or should I just bin it?


Sounds like it’s in its last legs. How old is it?


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 7, 2022)

format it and see if it still works


----------



## MBV (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes probably should have said I'd tried that. It's now in the bin.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2022)

MBV said:


> Yes probably should have said I'd tried that. It's now in the bin.


Thing is, there's a trust thing. If something like that lets you down once, it's easy to see how confidence in its ability to store stuff will disappear in a puff of electrons.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 8, 2022)

MBV said:


> Yes probably should have said I'd tried that. It's now in the bin.



just keep mine on the key chain and format as required

ok for a pirate movie download  at least


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 8, 2022)

wow what,  its blank ?
32 gig of random storage if you need it


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 8, 2022)

i'm not a daft government minister


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2022)

My work Bitwarden has been unable to login since lunch. Frustrating is not the word. Weirdly my personal one is still working.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 9, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> i'm not a daft government minister


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 11, 2022)

One of the absolute ballaches of my current work is just how much they are trying to use O365 in limited bursts and split out. We're not doing the full thing but trying to pick and choose instead of using the entire suite.

We've still not worked out what or if we're rolling out modern sharepoint, we're not really using Teams properly and we are now pushing one of our new directors to use Planner by itself rather than using it as part of the Channel he'd like to use it as.

None of this stuff is designed to work by itself.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 11, 2022)

I've just installed an EmonPi power monitor to log my power consumption. And am writing a python script to read the logs, and attempt to work out by measuring the changes in power consumption which device is on and which is off. All in an attempt to get a better handle on my power usage (so that I can reduce it in the light of impending price rises).

So far, I know that my baseline power consumption (lights, computers, always-plugged-in stuff) is around 500W. When heaters are going, that jumps up a little bit... 


I might play around with working out from the duty cycle of the various heaters (that one in the middle of the night is the immersion heater) what it tells me about temperature, heat loss, etc.


----------



## Chz (Feb 11, 2022)

I thought my power baseline was bad!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 12, 2022)

Mrs Sas was complaining that her relatively new tablet was slowing down. I've just closed 134 browser windows.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 12, 2022)

did you mention that you were going to do this?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> did you mention that you were going to do this?


She was present. 

I strip my tablet back to the desktop before switching off.

In fact, I strip my PC back to the desktop before shutdown.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm getting pestered to install Windows 11. Any advice?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 12, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm getting pestered to install Windows 11. Any advice?



Should be fine, but all important stuff backed up?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 13, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Should be fine, but all important stuff backed up?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


>



Well everything should be backed up anyway, so that if it dies tomorrow you've not lost anything. Your not going to break any hardware. If the install fails for what ever reason you can download a fresh copy from Microsoft and install that. Do you have the license key. If not you can grab it with Magic Jelly Bean.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 13, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well everything should be backed up anyway, so that if it dies tomorrow you've not lost anything. Your not going to break any hardware. If the install fails for what ever reason you can download a fresh copy from Microsoft and install that. Do you have the license key. If not you can grab it with Magic Jelly Bean.




All I have on C: are some pdf stamp catalogues, and my meme downloads. The memes I back up periodically.

Just checked the meme folder, it has 19,000 files and is 7.8Gb.


----------



## WouldBe (Feb 13, 2022)

How do you stop an android phone keep buzzing every few minutes to nag you to clean it. I have cleaned it 3/4 times now, last time it only found 17K to remove and yet it still keeps insisting in needs cleaning.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> All I have on C: are some pdf stamp catalogues, and my meme downloads. The memes I back up periodically.
> 
> Just checked the meme folder, it has 19,000 files and is 7.8Gb.



Pretty tiny then. You could store that in Google or Microsoft's free offerings and never have to think about backups again.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 13, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> How do you stop an android phone keep buzzing every few minutes to nag you to clean it. I have cleaned it 3/4 times now, last time it only found 17K to remove and yet it still keeps insisting in needs cleaning.


take the battery out?


----------



## WouldBe (Feb 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> take the battery out?


If it's not careful it might get what it wants. 90° with full spin.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 14, 2022)

Just created my first .JSON file and almost understand it, shit's getting real.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm going to try and call Virgin at some point today to find out why I can't put their dam hub in modem mode. This is not something I'm looking forward to. People on their forum seem to think it's not possible as I've got a static IP.  

Given how little my IP changed I might have pushed back against this a bit harder, but it seemed a fair price and a good excuse for really quick Internet.


----------



## MBV (Feb 14, 2022)

I had a game trying to do that and lost patience. Also realised the Hub had better WiFi than my tp link router.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2022)

MBV said:


> I had a game trying to do that and lost patience. Also realised the Hub had better WiFi than my tp link router.



Have you got the Hitron one?

Tbf in my small house, the old hub was plenty powerful enough. I upgraded more to lean about networking and so I could do things like change DNS. 

However I'm hopefully moving soon to a bigger place over 3 floors and plan to add a second WAP but have devices move seamlessly between them, so I will need to it I want to do this.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2022)

So that was as much fun as expected. They seem to think that the line isn't installed, so can't help. Even though I've clearly got Internet, the engineer still needs to confirm before they will talk to me.  

Anyway random question. I was looking at the firewall and spotted this, but Google really isn't very enlighting about what is used for and why it's different to regular RDP?


----------



## WouldBe (Feb 14, 2022)

Twice today phone has insisted on being cleaned. Each time it's found exactly 0bytes to delete.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2022)

So it appears you really can't have a single static IP on Virgin and use modem mode. Dynamic and multiple static IPs, but not a single one. I've complained that I've been miss sold, but it doesn't mention it on the website, so we shall see. If not its another £3 a month (which would also get me 40meg up), but I'm going to kick up a stink. Not sure what I'll do with 5 of things anyway. Maybe I could host a webserver or something? Also painful that the installation has been marked as incomplete and I've got a very Indian call centre trying to call me to book another engineer visit. Apparently they fitted an out of date router. They aren't coming back though till they sort out the issue. 

I'm actually curious though about what the technical reason might be that they won't allow the hub to be put in modem mode with a single static IP.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 15, 2022)

I take it this don't help? Dynamic Modem Only Mode User Guide | Virgin Media Business


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I take it this don't help? Dynamic Modem Only Mode User Guide | Virgin Media Business



That's where I started. The tech who fitted told me he didn't think it could be done. I had that webpage open on my laptop and the moment he left, I connected to the hub and went to that page on the hub. Except that the RG option just isn't there. I was hoping it was something simple as the firmware needed updating, but it appears that its actually a decision that they've made.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 15, 2022)

What is the advantage of having a static IP Address?


----------



## WouldBe (Feb 15, 2022)

Phone cleaning problem is a crappy update that users have been complaining about for months.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> What is the advantage of having a static IP Address?



For a home user, pretty much none. I'm only jumping through hoops to work from home and even then it's overkill.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 16, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> For a home user, pretty much none. I'm only jumping through hoops to work from home and even then it's overkill.


Doesnt your work have a decent VPN solution? As I'm not sure why your boss is fixated on having a fixed IP ?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 16, 2022)

Indeed there’s lots of other solutions than a static IP.

Before I bought a seperate openreach modem I used BT’s hub in an different way so I could use my other router. It worked fine. I only changed it out because I’m a total nerd and knew it wasn’t the perfect setup and might be some weird double NATing going on. 





__





						Smart Hub 2 as a Modem
					

Hello, I recently placed an order for Ultrafast (G.Fast) to afterwards find out on these forums that the likelyhood is that I will not be supplied with a black Openreach G.Fast Modem (Huawei MT992). I'm currently on Superfast 2 and I use my own equipment, with the exception of the white VDSL2...




					community.bt.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2022)

Yeah, I know it's possible to do it without. In fact so I didn't have set up WiFi on everything again, I've turned that off in the hub and plugged the access point straight to the back of it. I'm just a bit frustrated. Massively magnified by the Indian call center. Luckily they aren't dealing with the "miss selling" complaint I've made. Im also curious though. 

I might have fought a bit harder against the static IP if I wasn't so desperate not to be back in the office 5 days a week. Hopefully we can have the chat soon when we've finished the current project. Boss has said he will reimburse people if they think they're still out of pocket after savings on travel. It's not even the money for me, but the time. We do have a VPN, although I barely used it last time, doing most of my work that needed it in my VM. But he's written some new tools and we're currently moving our clients away from using VMs for their desktops and I think he wants us to follow at some point.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 17, 2022)

Does anyone know why iPad spellcheck is so utterly shit?
Even after resetting the dictionary it is if anything worse - a common word like wo, woringwo, so iKeir, ikwor, woKriste, WORKING! Takes so many attempts to get right?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 17, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Does anyone know why iPad spellcheck is so utterly shit?
> Even after resetting the dictionary it is if anything worse - a common word like wo, woringwo, so iKeir, ikwor, woKriste, WORKING! Takes so many attempts to get right?



Can you download an alternative? 

I'm not saying anything about Apple users, but I've done a lot of migrations this week, which involves the person getting the Microsoft authenticator app. A fair number of iPhone owners couldn't remember their own details to get the app store.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 17, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Can you download an alternative?
> 
> I'm not saying anything about Apple users, but I've done a lot of migrations this week, which involves the person getting the Microsoft authenticator app. A fair number of iPhone owners couldn't remember their own details to get the app store.


name, phone number, that sort of thing?


----------



## pogofish (Feb 17, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Can you download an alternative?


Is there such a thing - and is the App store the place to get it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 17, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Is there such a thing - and is the App store the place to get it?



I use Android, but apparently you can. 









						Want Extra Help Checking Your Grammar? These Apps Have You Covered
					

Writing an important email to your boss? Typing up a critical document? You need a spelling and grammar check app. These are the best apps available.




					www.lifewire.com
				




And also









						Too Many Autocorrect Fails? How to Tweak Your Keyboard Settings on iPhone and iPad
					

Aggravated by autocorrect? Struggling with Slide to Text? Here’s how to control spelling corrections when you compose a text or email.




					www.pcmag.com


----------



## pogofish (Feb 17, 2022)

I will get stuck-in to those, thanks.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 18, 2022)

A wonderful thing just happened. I've been meaning to check computer security and so yesterday was trying to find out how to access the router. Yesterday I moved my router slightly and my wifi stopped working on both downstairs puters so turned it on and off which did nothing so I accessed the router to see if I could work out what was happening. 

There's a huge amount of overwhelming port details and checkboxes and things but there were two boxes unchecked: whether I'm using 2.4GHz or 5 GHz. I don't actually know but I checked 2.4GHz anyway as the more likely. My downstairs computers now seem to have wifi access  . Fuck knows how my messing around physically with the router unchecked that box.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> A wonderful thing just happened. I've been meaning to check computer security and so yesterday was trying to find out how to access the router. Yesterday I moved my router slightly and my wifi stopped working on both downstairs puters so turned it on and off which did nothing so I accessed the router to see if I could work out what was happening.
> 
> There's a huge amount of overwhelming port details and checkboxes and things but there were two boxes unchecked: whether I'm using 2.4GHz or 5 GHz. I don't actually know but I checked 2.4GHz anyway as the more likely. My downstairs computers now seem to have wifi access  . Fuck knows how my messing around physically with the router unchecked that box.


Gremlins or possibly Leprechauns but most likely Gremlins


----------



## souljacker (Feb 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> A wonderful thing just happened. I've been meaning to check computer security and so yesterday was trying to find out how to access the router. Yesterday I moved my router slightly and my wifi stopped working on both downstairs puters so turned it on and off which did nothing so I accessed the router to see if I could work out what was happening.
> 
> There's a huge amount of overwhelming port details and checkboxes and things but there were two boxes unchecked: whether I'm using 2.4GHz or 5 GHz. I don't actually know but I checked 2.4GHz anyway as the more likely. My downstairs computers now seem to have wifi access  . Fuck knows how my messing around physically with the router unchecked that box.


You should have both enabled. You need 5Ghz to get the fastest speeds.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 18, 2022)

ooo may try that ta


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 18, 2022)

what souljacker said


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 18, 2022)

Assuming at two sheds has hardware new enough to support it...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 18, 2022)

am doubtful tbh it's an ancient lappy plus newer computer but still 3-4 years old

eta but may check it anyway


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> am doubtful tbh it's an ancient lappy plus newer computer but still 3-4 years old
> 
> eta but may check it anyway



2.4 is probably fine anyway. Assuming it's "N" which is a good few years old now it still goes up to 300mbs.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 18, 2022)

yep does go to 300 MB/s - I'll check that both wireless connections work downstairs then perhaps check the 5 GHz box and see if it's any faster. 

I'm still basking in the glory of getting the wifi working at all


----------



## MBV (Feb 18, 2022)

Got excited by a Samsung S22 until finding out my Pixel 3 is only worth £60 as a trade in.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 18, 2022)

Just plugged my PC into the modem, 216 down, wireless 189. I can live with that.  

Anyone remember the 33k modem? Anyone remember having to register the mac address with your ISP?

I think my first broadband was 512k, and of course 'on' 24/7.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 19, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Just plugged my PC into the modem, 216 down, wireless 189. I can live with that.
> 
> Anyone remember the 33k modem? Anyone remember having to register the mac address with your ISP?
> 
> I think my first broadband was 512k, and of course 'on' 24/7.


For a few years before boardband took off we actually paid for a 2nd phone line at home cause we were "connected" all the time.
At work we just kept buying more ISDN lines to add bandwidth till saving a shed load of money when ADSL became a thing.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 19, 2022)

Nivag said:


> For a few years before boardband took off we actually paid for a 2nd phone line at home cause we were "connected" all the time.
> At work we just kept buying more ISDN lines to add bandwidth till saving a shed load of money when ADSL became a thing.



Wasn't that basically what T1/E1 was? A load of ISDN lines together. 

My first connection at home was BTs home highway. Two ISDNs, but if you wanted to use both, you had to pay two call charges.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 19, 2022)

My OH has been complaining that the Fire Stick hasn't been working well since I had to change the kit about because of Virgin. Ive been a bit busy this week, but last night toot a look. It's the one show that she wants to watch on Netflix, everything else works fine. And the YouTube app. Which casts fine. Really weird behaviour.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 19, 2022)

I discovered, thanks to the power cuts, that the CMOS battery on my desktop box (a 2013 Dell) is deaded.

Fortunately, I keep them in stock. I just have to take all the stuff piled up on top of the PC off, first


----------



## MBV (Feb 19, 2022)

Weird problem with my work Dell laptop. Was working all ok Thu, I unplug it on Friday morning and go into the office. In that space of time the screen stops functioning, the laptop itself is fine and drives external monitors fine. 

Upshot is my IT dept are swapping it over on Tue.

Turning it on whilst holding D does get the screen to cycle through different colours which clouds the issue a bit but hey ho.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Feb 19, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 310988


I've always enjoyed the challenge of doing battle with printers. I think that makes me some kind of masochist.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 19, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 310988


Not so much now, but in the past two days getting a printer to work wasn't unusual. It was generally when you had opened the window and started to pick it up that it worked.  I'm still trying to get my six month old Epson Ecotank to connect wirelessly.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 19, 2022)

Nivag said:


> For a few years before boardband took off we actually paid for a 2nd phone line at home cause we were "connected" all the time.
> At work we just kept buying more ISDN lines to add bandwidth till saving a shed load of money when ADSL became a thing.



Yep, I installed a second line because of complaints that no one could get through. It was Telewest, and dialing into them was free (well included in the line cost), first broadband was with them, hence I have a 'blueyonder' E-mail address.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 19, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I've always enjoyed the challenge of doing battle with printers. I think that makes me some kind of masochist.



You've not had the joy of sorting them using remote access, when the user is on a virtual machine, accessed by a PC on building site, which is running of 3g router with a WiFi printer.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 19, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You've not had the joy of sorting them using remote access, when the user is on a virtual machine, accessed by a PC on building site, which is running of 3g router with a WiFi printer.


Indeed, it is true to say that my life has so far been devoid of that particular developmental experience


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 19, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Indeed, it is true to say that my life has so far been devoid of that particular developmental experience



Oh the person at the other end is a site manager who doesn't know his arse from his elbow when it's comes to PCs. You've missed out... 

Tbf though it's not like I could build a house.


----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 19, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Wasn't that basically what T1/E1 was? A load of ISDN lines together.
> 
> My first connection at home was BTs home highway. Two ISDNs, but if you wanted to use both, you had to pay two call charges.


An ISDN line is a 64kb/s circuit on an E1.  E1 being 2Mb in Europe and T1 being 1.5Mb/s in the USA. E1s were / are used between exchanges to carry 30 voice channels of 64kbits with 1 signalling channel and one syncing channel. This is why old analog modems couldn't go faster than 56.6kb/s.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 19, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 310988




Tech Support: "I think Printers are a fucking nightmare scam, theres no way they could get worse, imagine paying for those fuckers yourself. Thank god I don't have them at home and the office ones are not particularly my problem now they are setup."
Microsoft: "Time for a patch"


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 19, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> An ISDN line is a 64kb/s circuit on an E1.  E1 being 2Mb in Europe and T1 being 1.5Mb/s in the USA. E1s were / are used between exchanges to carry 30 voice channels of 64kbits with 1 signalling channel and one syncing channel. This is why old analog modems couldn't go faster than 56.6kb/s.



Yes. I did Net + recently. They spent far to much time talking about this obsolete tech. Think the Americans still use them apparently.

Curious. Why does this mean old modems couldn't go faster then 56kb/s?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 21, 2022)

I am finding myself spending far more time in the SQL database management engine for my liking.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I am finding myself spending far more time in the SQL database management engine for my liking.



I fear our SQL database. It doesn't seem to like me either and PG Admin frequently hangs on my PC. Frustratingly we do DNS and all sorts through it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 21, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I fear our SQL database. It doesn't seem to like me either and PG Admin frequently hangs on my PC. Frustratingly we do DNS and all sorts through it.


I'm using a jump server to log onto one of our clouds and then accessing the SQLDBME to run some changes on a customers tenant, I'm just nervous as I hadn't touched it until a week or so ago, I'm sure it will be fine but I do get  a bit scared before pressing 'ENTER'

5 months into the job and I'm doing stuff with SQL and powershell and azure I never thought Id ever find myself doing. I like it because I'm learning more everyday, but its a world away from all levels of support that I've been doing over the last 15 years.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 21, 2022)

Sounds pretty awesome. I thought I'd be doing more of that sort of thing, but tbh I'm way more focused on support. Tbh I'm not unhappy about this, I think it's good to get a foundation before doing this stuff. Certainly with powershell I want to understand how it works in the GUI before trying to script it.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm using a jump server to log onto one of our clouds and then accessing the SQLDBME to run some changes on a customers tenant, I'm just nervous as I hadn't touched it until a week or so ago, I'm sure it will be fine but I do get  a bit scared before pressing 'ENTER'


No control Z


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> No control Z


I dont even know if that would work in SQL, il try it next time a run a simple query


----------



## two sheds (Feb 21, 2022)

either that or a full site backup before you hit the <final> enter.  

which I'm sure you do


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 21, 2022)

So I'm studying for MD100 at the moment. I've got a free voucher to use for doing the Ignite challenge. Didn't start study straight away, but knew I had till April to use it, which was tight, but thought I stood a chance. Except I was wrong and it's Mid March and I'm on holiday for a good chunk before then. I'm going to go for it, but don't think I've got much chance before then.

It's been quite interesting studying about Windows as opposed to just learning as I go. Couple of things I've found, one I wondered what the point was, but it's useful. The other that sounded useful and it's not.

Windows can be a mobile hotspot. I wondered what the point was, but I'm finding if I'm on client sites with poor data I just have to enter the WiFi to my laptop and it's done. More useful then I thought.

Also found out that it's got remote assistance software built in, had a play with a collogue and it seems decent. Except it doesn't seem like there is an easy way to elevate to admin credentials. Apparently on AAD machines there may be a way, but does seem to miss a trick.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 21, 2022)

Still no answer on the max dial up speed.


----------



## Chz (Feb 21, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Still no answer on the max dial up speed.


Partially the limits of the standard model of physics (only so much data can be encoded into ~3KHz of bandwidth), partially that the digital back of the phone trunks operated at 64Kbps (with 8 reserved for signalling) anyhow. So even if you came up with a new and fancy way of encoding 112Kbps down the POTS line, the back end would limit you anyhow.

I had a longer post in the works and then I found this that explains it better than I can:




__





						Why is 56k the fastest dialup modem speed?  - 10stripe
					

10stripe is a collection of computer and technology information, providing answers to common questions and concerns.



					www.10stripe.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 21, 2022)

Chz said:


> Partially the limits of the standard model of physics (only so much data can be encoded into ~3KHz of bandwidth), partially that the digital back of the phone trunks operated at 64Kbps (with 8 reserved for signalling) anyhow. So even if you came up with a new and fancy way of encoding 112Kbps down the POTS line, the back end would limit you anyhow.
> 
> I had a longer post in the works and then I found this that explains it better than I can:
> 
> ...



That is very interesting, thank you.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 23, 2022)

They have got me properly learning SQL (and to my shame I'm finding it all rather exciting, dont know why ive been so scared of it all my life)

This is a good site for knowledge.









						SQL Tutorial
					

W3Schools offers free online tutorials, references and exercises in all the major languages of the web. Covering popular subjects like HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Python, SQL, Java, and many, many more.




					www.w3schools.com
				




Mind you did have a bit of a struggle getting my head round DROP TABLE after extracting a list from the DB of offending tables to be deleted, got there in the end though.


----------



## MBV (Feb 23, 2022)

Gah - my mum gets a Chromebook on my rec... I'm going over tomorrow to help install a printer


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 23, 2022)

MBV said:


> Gah - my mum gets a Chromebook on my rec... I'm going over tomorrow to help install a printer



Well at least it should either work or it won't....


----------



## existentialist (Feb 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> They have got me properly learning SQL (and to my shame I'm finding it all rather exciting, dont know why ive been so scared of it all my life)
> 
> This is a good site for knowledge.
> 
> ...


I spent quite a lot of my professional career working with SQL, and always had a sense of slight disappointment that we never got a mainstream data query language that had the beauty and flexibility of so many more recent programming languages, and were stuck with what always seemed like a rather 1970s-clunky interface.

You can do some amazing things with SQL, but it's a bit of a write-only language.


----------



## MBV (Feb 23, 2022)

I've just emailed her some instructions...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 23, 2022)

I've put up with it for months, but finally changed the registry to get my Win 10 right click back in Win 11.

Bonkers it's not in settings.


----------



## nick (Feb 23, 2022)

MBV said:


> I've just emailed her some instructions...


Bet she will want to print them out


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 23, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well at least it should either work or it won't....



Or, being that spawn of Satan known as a printer, it may make occasional noises, but refuse to print.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Or, being that spawn of Satan known as a printer, it may make occasional noises, but refuse to print.


Nah, it'll fine when MBV is there but will fail as soon as they leave 😂


----------



## MBV (Feb 23, 2022)

I have quietly suggested she prints from my dad's (windows!) laptop...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 23, 2022)

Do you still get newsgroups? Does Virgin still have newsgroups? Does anyone know?


----------



## MBV (Feb 23, 2022)

I didn't know they were still about but they are: Best free Usenet trials 2022: Best deals on Usenet free trials and download access


----------



## cybershot (Feb 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Do you still get newsgroups? Does Virgin still have newsgroups? Does anyone know?


Virgin Media removed their Usenet server in June of last year.

You'll have to find an alternative. Most of the free ones won't include access to anything binary related.

I always preferred AstraWeb, as they had a sort of pay as you go service rather than a monthly sub, which you can also do, but if a light user, then you can just buy a data block and that lasts for as long as until you use it all up!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 23, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Virgin Media removed their Usenet server in June of last year.
> 
> You'll have to find an alternative. Most of the free ones won't include access to anything binary related.
> 
> I always preferred AstraWeb, as they had a sort of pay as you go service rather than a monthly sub, which you can also do, but if a light user, then you can just buy a data block and that lasts for as long as until you use it all up!



Way back that was where the music came from. I'm trying to remember the client I used, used it for years. had a Google, it was Forté Agent.

I've just bought a year of very fast usenet for £70.00, £5.84 a month.

I bought it at 22:14, and have downloaded 14.1Gb already, present download speed on a stack of Stones stuff is 23Mb/s.





__





						Landing
					

TweakNews offers fast, unlimited usenet downloads at an affordable price. Begin a free 10 day trial today and experience all that TweakNews has to offer.




					www.tweaknews.eu


----------



## two sheds (Feb 24, 2022)

I've finally checked the different powers taken by my computer (have done it before, just clearly not thoroughly enough): 100 W when doing stuff, 10 W in suspend. I've been just going to Lock when I'm off in the garden but that takes the full power, and suspend doesn't take any longer to start up


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I've finally checked the different powers taken by my computer (have done it before, just clearly not thoroughly enough): 100 W when doing stuff, 10 W in suspend. I've been just going to Lock when I'm off in the garden but that takes the full power, and suspend doesn't take any longer to start up



Given energy bills going Bonkers I need to get better at turning mine off.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 24, 2022)

if only for a while Suspend or equivalent is good - in fact it switches it down to 0 - the 10W was for the amp&speaker.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2022)

Tbf mine boots so fast, it just old bad habits to leave it.


----------



## Chz (Feb 24, 2022)

The POST takes longer than the actual boot process now!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2022)

On the subject of HDDs I'm currently doing a migration over to Azure AD. Most the PCs are quite modern and the odd user is getting a new one. I don't know what yesterdays did to upset someone as he was told he was getting a "new" one. Well it was newer then what he had but still had an HDD. Felt for the guy. It was weird to use such a sluggish machine again.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 24, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Tbf mine boots so fast, it just old bad habits to leave it.


yep me too - I've also remembered that (my version at least of) Mint goes unstable after you've done a Suspend. So switching it off it is - as you say takes no time to boot now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 28, 2022)

Physician heal thyself. I'm tearing my hair out as the VOIP software (Callswitch) we run at work keeps crashing/hanging when I go to answer calls. It's really frustrating, as it's obviously not that well used, so there are very few results on Google about the software, let alone trying to troubleshoot it.

Tried uninstalling & reinstalling the dam thing multiple times, updating it and using an older version, making sure all my drivers and windows are up to date. I'm a bit stuck about what to try next. Colleagues don't have the same problems and we all use pretty up to date Dell laptops. Next option is a the really nuclear one and do a full reinstall, but I really really don't want to do that as it will take loads of time and I'm worried I won't get my powershell environment setup properly again.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Physician heal thyself. I'm tearing my hair out as the VOIP software (Callswitch) we run at work keeps crashing/hanging when I go to answer calls. It's really frustrating, as it's obviously not that well used, so there are very few results on Google about the software, let alone trying to troubleshoot it.
> 
> Tried uninstalling & reinstalling the dam thing multiple times, updating it and using an older version, making sure all my drivers and windows are up to date. I'm a bit stuck about what to try next. Colleagues don't have the same problems and we all use pretty up to date Dell laptops. Next option is a the really nuclear one and do a full reinstall, but I really really don't want to do that as it will take loads of time and I'm worried I won't get my powershell environment setup properly again.


I was involved in setting up Cisco VoIP services back in about 2002. The software (Call Manager, IIRC) was creaky, clunky, and required an alarming amount of tweaking and setup to get it (and keep it) working successfully.

Interesting to note that, two decades on, not much seems to have changed


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 28, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I was involved in setting up Cisco VoIP services back in about 2002. The software (Call Manager, IIRC) was creaky, clunky, and required an alarming amount of tweaking and setup to get it (and keep it) working successfully.
> 
> Interesting to note that, two decades on, not much seems to have changed


HMRC switched over to VOIP, a bit flaky for the first week or so, after that it was fine. Can't recall which system it was.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 28, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> HMRC switched over to VOIP, a bit flaky for the first week or so, after that it was fine. Can't recall which system it was.


Yebbut, you probably didn't see the techs frantically tearing their hair out and failing servers over to backups to resolve flaky database connections!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 28, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Yebbut, you probably didn't see the techs frantically tearing their hair out and failing servers over to backups to resolve flaky database connections!


This is true.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 28, 2022)

So.. finally got around to getting an nvidia shield tv Pro and with my shadow pc app and geforce now I have got a beast of a gaming rig, in fact geforce now pips it with Ray tracing and HDR , compared to running them through my pc gfx card, it's so much better , im literally blown away , that streaming and a device as big as your hand is the best possible gaming solution I can get.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> So.. finally got around to getting an nvidia shield tv Pro and with my shadow pc app and geforce now I have got a beast of a gaming rig, in fact geforce now pips it with Ray tracing and HDR , compared to running them through my pc gfx card, it's so much better , im literally blown away , that streaming and a device as big as your hand is the best possible gaming solution I can get.



Especially with the price of graphics cards currently. 

I wouldn't surprise me in future if gaming companies give away devices so you can pay their subscription based games. Could even be apps built into a TV.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 28, 2022)

I had proper heart sinking call earlier. My printers have all disappeared. So I do a remote session and find it's a Mac. I really could do with spending more time using Mac OS, shame they make it so hard to run in a VM. It's on my long list of projects I'd like to get round to.


----------



## Chz (Feb 28, 2022)

You want heart sinking? After a site power down I logged into vcenter and found the inventory empty.
Turned out to be a DNS thing, but it was proper brown trousers for a moment there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 28, 2022)

Chz said:


> You want heart sinking? After a site power down I logged into vcenter and found the inventory empty.
> Turned out to be a DNS thing, but it was proper brown trousers for a moment there.



Jesus. I bet. Luckily for me that's something I definitely mark as not my problem and pass upwards.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 28, 2022)

MalwareBytes and AVG are probably fairly useless at this point but I still use them, so its really fucking annoying that they hide scheduled scans behind a paywall.

Absolute cunts.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 9, 2022)

Fingers crossed...









						Whisper it, GPU pricing could drop down to 'normal' by the summer
					

AMD cards are now 35% over MSRP while Nvidia cards are 41% higher, on average, but in three months we could hit parity.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 9, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Fingers crossed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm hoping it will come together to preorder a 4070. Not that I've got had any time to play games for while.

Amusingly I had an AMD card with the same name some years ago. And yes it could run Crysis.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 10, 2022)

I noticed that it's starting to get a bit warmer sitting here in my flat wearing my winter duds, so I took that as a sign to finally install that new case fan I bought a while back to replace the one which stopped working - it seems it basically wore out. Installing it was bit awkward, a timely reminder that I should buy some proper tools. Also it's a bit smaller than the one it's replacing. Oops.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2022)

I finally upgraded my downstairs computer over Christmas  Added an SSD, and some extra RAM so I could install a virtual machine. Installed Windows 10 using my Win 7 security code. I installed Word too although couldn't actually drag and drop documents into the VM. I'll have another go some time but in the meantime LibreOffice does seem to do everything I need. Anyway I glued the front panel together and fitted it back on and it works nicely .


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 14, 2022)

Working from home today as the dogs ill. 

Went to RDP to my home PC to put some music and found my ip had changed (normally static, but I'm between kit so I've spent no time configuring it). Obviously it wanted credentials entering again, except I now use passwordless login. Entered the password I've got saved, but it won't take it. Last week my mail app on my phone wanted to re-authenticate and MS forced me to change a password. Not kept the old one in my password manager. I've set up a local account so I can use spotify, but found a limitation in tech I thought was quite cool.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 24, 2022)

Waiting on my third visit from Virgin Business. Hopefully third time lucky. What a shit show. 

Got a small pay rise yesterday. Probably still worse off, but hey, only there six months so it's still appreciated. Decided to ask for a rise to the mileage rate as well and got it without argument! I don't think I asked for enough! I do the most miles so whilst it's for everyone I'll benefit most.  

Suitabley embolded I asked for another 27" 1440p monitor for work as I'd seen an amazing deal on the Samsung I've got a home. He's agreed but would rather buy Dell. Don't get it. I thought Samsung actually made the panels for Dell. It's an amazing screen for £200 if anyone is looking. Really wish I'd just bought a second rather then going with a 4k LG. Does anyone here use 3 27" screens. I wonder if it's just a bit much? 



			https://www.cclonline.com/product/samsung-t85f-monitor-27-inch-2560-x-1440-qhd-ips-panel-amd-freesync-black-lf27t850qwuxen-325479/


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2022)

I might ask my boss for one of those...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 30, 2022)

I don't get to play inside hardware that often at work, so thought it was a nice break this afternoon to check out some Dell desktops that have been ordered. Boss didn't want to pay the price for 16gb and an additional 1TB SSD, so I'm ordering them and installing them.

Except despite it being a desktop PC it has a single M2 port and to install a SATA SSD you need an additional caddy. Which it doesn't come with and isn't listed on Dell's website. So I have to deal with them via chat.

I wondering about either using a PCI to M2 (but haven't used one before) or replacing the existing M2 with a 2TB which seems excessive.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 30, 2022)

so 6 months in, I've apparently passed my probation, yet they still haven't sorted out my Security Clearance, if I dont get it now, I'm just going to blame HR for ballsing it all up.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 30, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> so 6 months in, I've apparently passed my probation, yet they still haven't sorted out my Security Clearance, if I dont get it now, I'm just going to blame HR for ballsing it all up.



Passed though!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 30, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Passed though!


Indeed... and I do actually think I've learnt shitloads, so what ever happens it's been helpful.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm also pretty much at six months, not been told I've passed probation, but I got a pay rise. Also learnt loads, but not hard as I've never worked in IT. 

I've been asked to do more "management" tasks. I get it that the most senior person is far to busy doing tech stuff, so I really don't mind working out holidays and WFH rotas. More worryingly I've also been asked to manage the ticket queue, chasing things up and making sure everybody is moving things forward. Got told yesterday morning and in an afternoon meeting was asked to host it. I see this as a job that when done well, nobody notices, but if I mess up, then shit hits the fan. Must be worth another payrise in September?


----------



## NoXion (Mar 31, 2022)

From the sounds of it, I think another fan may be on the way out. The rearmost radiator fan on my top-mounted AIO cooler has started making the same kind of noise that the previous fan made when it was reaching the end of of its useful service life. It's a subtle change and it'll probably be fine for now, but it was enough to prompt me into dropping money for a proper PC building toolkit. If I'm gonna have to change some more components in the near future, I'd rather not end up struggling with the completely inadequate tools I have right now.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2022)

My laptop felt like the fan was going. It switched itself off a couple of times so I installed a CPU thermometer applet. It started at 30C and went up to 90 so I switched off and vacuumed the vents, the fan's sounded fine and air coming out of the vents the whole time. 

The internet connection went strange at the same time but both seem to be ok now. Strangeish


----------



## Epona (Mar 31, 2022)

This might be the wrong place to ask, but it doesn't seem to warrant a thread of its own...

Does anyone know how to convert a sound file from M4A to MP4 (so I can attach a sound file to a post here - cat noises again  )?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 31, 2022)

NoXion said:


> From the sounds of it, I think another fan may be on the way out. The rearmost radiator fan on my top-mounted AIO cooler has started making the same kind of noise that the previous fan made when it was reaching the end of of its useful service life. It's a subtle change and it'll probably be fine for now, but it was enough to prompt me into dropping money for a proper PC building toolkit. If I'm gonna have to change some more components in the near future, I'd rather not end up struggling with the completely inadequate tools I have right now.



Yes. I reluctantly bought a 15 quid set on Amazon thinking I wouldn't use most of it, but several times now tools I didn't know I'd use came in really handy!


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 31, 2022)

Epona said:


> This might be the wrong place to ask, but it doesn't seem to warrant a thread of its own...
> 
> Does anyone know how to convert a sound file from M4A to MP4 (so I can attach a sound file to a post here - cat noises again  )?


I use a utility from a company called DVDVideoSoft to rip the sound track off video files. They make one that converts sound formats as well





__





						Free Audio Converter | Best way to convert audio files
					

Free Audio Converter:  best quality MP3 converter based on INSANE and EXTREME MP3 LAME presets, lossless audio converter, all popular audio file formats.



					www.dvdvideosoft.com
				




I've never used this but the Video soundtrack ripper is pretty good so you might want to give it a try. 

Usual disclaimers about scanning downloads for viruses before installing


----------



## NoXion (Mar 31, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes. I reluctantly bought a 15 quid set on Amazon thinking I wouldn't use most of it, but several times now tools I didn't know I'd use came in really handy!



The one I got is much pricier than that (50 dollars plus shipping), but I wanted a high-quality kit, and the profit margin helps to support a YouTube channel that does high-quality PC hardware journalism.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 1, 2022)

Well think I found a solution to ordering a 30 quid caddy from Dell of which they only have stock in the Netherlands. Not pretty but it works.


----------



## MBV (Apr 1, 2022)

Is there a bracket hidden from view? I'm pretty relaxed about having drives floating around in my home machine but guess that's not feasible in corporate setting


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 1, 2022)

MBV said:


> Is there a bracket hidden from view? I'm pretty relaxed about having drives floating around in my home machine but guess that's not feasible in corporate setting



No. I screwed it to vent holes. It's not moving!


----------



## MBV (Apr 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> No. I screwed it to vent holes. It's not moving!


Oh nice. Looks like a neat solution. Saving the firm money too


----------



## cybershot (Apr 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> No. I screwed it to vent holes. It's not moving!


Don't wish to be a spoil sport, but how does this affect the warranty? (I only ask as knowing Dell, you'll need to use at least once!!)


----------



## two sheds (Apr 1, 2022)

I thought I wouldn't ask whether it was blocking the fan


do you have a CPU temperature monitor applet?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 1, 2022)

No. Fair point. It's not even the money. It's the ball ache of getting the part. Owner was pressuring me to find a generic part on eBay, but after 30 mins on the phone to Dell and a quote I didn't get a part number and nothing I could find looks right. There's still loads of air for a machine that won't be stressed and worst case I'll remove it before they turn up.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2022)

It does look neat though


----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2022)

When should I start worrying about potential hardware issues? As in, how often should a Windows 10 PC be having blue screen errors or freezing up and rebooting? Just had my machine freeze completely while alt-tabbing, staying stuck there for a minute before rebooting itself with no blue screen. Judging from my mobile browsing history, I had a similar problem in the middle of March, but with a blue screen present that time.

Are there grounds for concern here? Or is this just what happens when one runs Windows?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 4, 2022)

It shouldn't at all really. I take that you are monitoring your temps? What does reliability monitor say?

Edit. I'd also run mem check as well.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2022)

NoXion said:


> When should I start worrying about potential hardware issues? As in, how often should a Windows 10 PC be having blue screen errors or freezing up and rebooting? Just had my machine freeze completely while alt-tabbing, staying stuck there for a minute before rebooting itself with no blue screen. Judging from my mobile browsing history, I had a similar problem in the middle of March, but with a blue screen present that time.
> 
> Are there grounds for concern here? Or is this just what happens when one runs Windows?


Anything like that is something to be concerned about - nobody wants an unreliable machine.

The first thing I would do would be a comprehensive memory test. Grab an ISO from MemTest86 - Official Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool, boot from it, and stress-test your memory.

After that, I might be wondering if you're getting disk read errors when swapping, so a disk test might be the next option.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It shouldn't at all really. I take that you are monitoring your temps? What does reliability monitor say?
> 
> Edit. I'd also run mem check as well.



Temps are good, I've always got a Hardware Monitor window open for keeping an eye on that. What is reliability monitor?



existentialist said:


> Anything like that is something to be concerned about - nobody wants an unreliable machine.
> 
> The first thing I would do would be a comprehensive memory test. Grab an ISO from MemTest86 - Official Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool, boot from it, and stress-test your memory.
> 
> After that, I might be wondering if you're getting disk read errors when swapping, so a disk test might be the next option.



I'll rummage around for a USB flash drive.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 4, 2022)

It's a built in tool with Windows which might well tell you what's failed. Search reliability and it should come up.

No need for flash drives, there is also the windows memory diagnostic tool.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's a built in tool with Windows which might well tell you what's failed. Search reliability and it should come up.
> 
> No need for flash drives, there is also the windows memory diagnostic tool.



Apparently it was Windows shitting itself?:





Here's what looks like something similar happening around the right time frame:


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Apparently it was Windows shitting itself?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might go and run that on mine. Although it doesn't bluescreen very often.


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2022)

Unfortunately, that could be anything. Bad drivers, duff hardware, the possibilities are limitless.
I will say that usually the driver bombs before taking the system down with it, so hardware seems more likely.
If it happened more regularly you could pin it down, but it's going to be hard if it only happens once a week or sommat.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2022)

I ran the Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool, and it said that it would show the results upon restart, but as far as I could see, they never showed up. Is there somewhere I can find these results?


----------



## NoXion (Apr 5, 2022)

Finally found the results for the memory test buried somewhere in my notifications, apparently it's all good.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 9, 2022)

Looks like I might be moving house in less then a week. I'm trying to plan the network. It's harder then I thought. It's a medium sized house and the loft has been converted, which is going to become my office. There's also a good sized cupboard up there I'm hoping to house everything in. I installed cable in this house myself, but as this one is done to a half decent standard and the cable has got to cross two floors I think I'm going to pay someone. Would you trust a regular sparky to do this? I don't mind terminating stuff myself, but I'm far from an expert. Modem will need to be downstairs, but think I'm going to run everything to the attic and then back down again to an access point and a spare port in case it's needed in future. So three cables. Wondering I'm going to need an additional access point on the first floor? I've blagged a 20 port Cisco switch (SG 300-20), but it doesn't have PoE. So will probably also need an injector upstairs to make cabling neater.  Wondering if a patch panel is overkill or if it's just something I'll be pleased I did down the line. Also trying to work out if just sticking an outside access point is going to be good enough to get Wi-Fi in the garage or if I need a wireless bridge. Trying to stick with TP Link Omada for all the wireless kit. It's just a shame the Wi-FI AX kit is still expensive. Everything important is going to be wired, but would be nice to "future proof"

I'm totally overthinking this aren't I? 


Edit....


----------



## cybershot (Apr 11, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Looks like I might be moving house in less then a week. I'm trying to plan the network. It's harder then I thought. It's a medium sized house and the loft has been converted, which is going to become my office. There's also a good sized cupboard up there I'm hoping to house everything in. I installed cable in this house myself, but as this one is done to a half decent standard and the cable has got to cross two floors I think I'm going to pay someone. Would you trust a regular sparky to do this? I don't mind terminating stuff myself, but I'm far from an expert. Modem will need to be downstairs, but think I'm going to run everything to the attic and then back down again to an access point and a spare port in case it's needed in future. So three cables. Wondering I'm going to need an additional access point on the first floor? I've blagged a 20 port Cisco switch (SG 300-20), but it doesn't have PoE. So will probably also need an injector upstairs to make cabling neater.  Wondering if a patch panel is overkill or if it's just something I'll be pleased I did down the line. Also trying to work out if just sticking an outside access point is going to be good enough to get Wi-Fi in the garage or if I need a wireless bridge. Trying to stick with TP Link Omada for all the wireless kit. It's just a shame the Wi-FI AX kit is still expensive. Everything important is going to be wired, but would be nice to "future proof"
> 
> I'm totally overthinking this aren't I?
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'd get a proper data company in and get them to put you in a small rack or something as well. It's expensive mind. My mate did it when he moved house, think it ended up costing £2k.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 11, 2022)

It would certainly be easier, but more then I want to pay. Although I might at least get a quote for the cabling to see the difference. It is all really educational though. It's bonkers, I passed Net+ not that long ago, but when Virgin left me a modem and a /29 there was still some head scratching on my part configuring my router to work with it. (It was DNS)

Did find myself looking at small racks on eBay this morning, not as badly priced as I feared. And trying to find something small, cheap, with really low power consumption and duel NiCs to run PFSense on.


----------



## Chz (Apr 12, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It would certainly be easier, but more then I want to pay. Although I might at least get a quote for the cabling to see the difference. It is all really educational though. It's bonkers, I passed Net+ not that long ago, but when Virgin left me a modem and a /29 there was still some head scratching on my part configuring my router to work with it. (It was DNS)
> 
> Did find myself looking at small racks on eBay this morning, not as badly priced as I feared. And trying to find something small, cheap, with really low power consumption and duel NiCs to run PFSense on.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 12, 2022)

Chz said:


>


Always


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 16, 2022)

Fucking Microsoft. Fucking useless fucking bastards. They make marmite look positively palatable, the cunts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Last night at shutdown, the usual 'update and shutdown' selected. Sat watching it for five minutes, didn't shut down. Left it to it's own devices and went to bed.

This morning, switched on.... nothing. It took 35 minutes to boot up, I thought the cunts had killed it.

I really don't have words to express how much I actually hate this fucking shitshow of a company.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 16, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fucking Microsoft. Fucking useless fucking bastards. They make marmite look positively palatable, the cunts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last night at shutdown, the usual 'update and shutdown' selected. Sat watching it for five minutes, didn't shut down. Left it to it's own devices and went to bed.
> 
> ...


Not wanting to further piss you off or anything, but for over a decade, my Linux boxes have silently and automagically done their updates, only occasionally having to remind me they need a reboot. It isn't impossible to do.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 19, 2022)

So the story continues (kind of on topic ), I'm actually going through the vetting process now (eek , been worrying about it loads )then got a call from my boos before I went on leave on Thursday, the CEO has left instantly another director off in may then the actual bombshell the only person and my mentor in the UK is also leaving in May.

I'm worried about this as I'm still not sure what I am doing, however there is now a new scenario, I don't get the clearance but they cant get rid of me yet as I am the only person in the UK

Or a new best case scenario : I get the clearance and then step up and get the guy who is leavings job ( not the  CEO  ) and end up getting a promotion and pay rise.

Blimey this is a roller coaster.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> So the story continues (kind of on topic ), I'm actually going through the vetting process now (eek , been worrying about it loads )then got a call from my boos before I went on leave on Thursday, the CEO has left instantly another director off in may then the actual bombshell the only person and my mentor in the UK is also leaving in May.
> 
> I'm worried about this as I'm still not sure what I am doing, however there is now a new scenario, I don't get the clearance but they cant get rid of me yet as I am the only person in the UK
> 
> ...


So how do you get as much time as possible with your mentor?  I'd sit down and work out what you're not sure about and ask him and find out where the information you need will be.

Lucky they don't have the American outlook where you clear your desk and are out immediately.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> So how do you get as much time as possible with your mentor?  Lucky don't have the American outlook where you clear your desk and are out immediately.


I work for an American company and the other dude isn't getting gardening leave ( TBH he is leaving on good terms just got pissed off at the payrise ) also forgot another one of the team (from the US ) is also leaving for the same reason.

I wanted to get as much time as I can with him but I'm also going away end of next week for a week so the timing isnt great )


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I work for an American company and the other dude isn't getting gardening leave ( TBH he is leaving on good terms just got pissed off at the payrise ) also forgot another one of the team (from the US ) is also leaving for the same reason.
> 
> I wanted to get as much time as I can with him but I'm also going away end of next week for a week so the timing isnt great )


You might want to try and get the real reason why so many are fleeing before deciding if you actually want to stay. Should they offer you the position. You yourself were also leaving so from the POV of someone looking in without knowing a whole bunch, this raises alarm bells.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 19, 2022)

Although the more experience you get the easier you'll find getting another job.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 19, 2022)

Does anyone know how to stop Outlook capitalising the first word of the second and subsequent lines in an E-mail?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 19, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Does anyone know how to stop Outlook capitalising the first word of the second and subsequent lines in an E-mail?


Yep. Don't use Outlook


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 19, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Yep. Don't use Outlook



Broadly this. However as I'm literally paid to deal with kind of shit, I'll Google for you tomorrow Sasaferrato in case a client asks.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 19, 2022)

Thank you both. 😈


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 19, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Broadly this. However as I'm literally paid to deal with kind of shit, I'll Google for you tomorrow Sasaferrato in case a client asks.


You are kind.

Yes, I know I can Google, often though, Google gives info in terms I don't understand, so you Google...

I ask here, someone tells me in plain English, and if I don't understand, I can ask them.

It isn't (just  ) idleness on my part.


----------



## strung out (Apr 19, 2022)

It's in the auto-correct options: Turn AutoCorrect on or off in Outlook



10 seconds on Google


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 19, 2022)

strung out said:


> It's in the auto-correct options: Turn AutoCorrect on or off in Outlook
> 
> View attachment 319333
> 
> 10 seconds on Google



I don't have AutoCorrect.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 20, 2022)

Are you using outlook on the web, a touch screen device app or the full fat desktop client?

My phone does it whatever I’m typing in. 

Here for example

See


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 20, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Are you using outlook on the web, a touch screen device app or the full fat desktop client?
> 
> My phone does it whatever I’m typing in.
> 
> ...


Full fat desktop.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 20, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't have AutoCorrect.



What version of Outlook are you using?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 20, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> What version of Outlook are you using?


2019


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 20, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> 2019



File, Options, Mail and then select Editor Options


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm currently shopping for patch panels and racks. It's hard. It's not like graphics cards where there are loads of reviews. Think I quite like the look of the ones that have separate keystones, but honestly I'm shooting in the dark here. Found a guy who will do the wiring for me. His main trade is CCTV.

I've got an old 20 port Cisco SG300 switch from work, but it's not POE. It's going to be a little messy, but think probably the best value option for powering access points is going to be an additional 4 port unmanaged POE switch, plugged into the Cisco. Much as I'd like a rack mounted 24 POE managed switch, they are scary money. 

Bloody Virgin installs still haven't been in touch about a date. I'm starting to loath this company. It's just as well there product is so good and I don't have to call them often.


----------



## strung out (Apr 20, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't have AutoCorrect.


Outlook 2019 does - follow the instructions in the link I posted and you'll see how to change the setting.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 20, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> File, Options, Mail and then select Editor Options



Bingo!

Thank you.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 20, 2022)

The pursuit of smaller form factors in PC building can have ridiculous results:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 20, 2022)

Talking of components have you seen how quickly GFX card prices are dropping at the moment?

Might be time to indulge.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 20, 2022)

Yes. 

I think they're going to keep dropping though, they still aren't at retail for cards that came out in 2020. Think I'm going wait for the 4 series when they come out in September, probably a 4070.


----------



## strung out (Apr 20, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Thank you.


Turned out you did have auto-correct then


----------



## two sheds (Apr 20, 2022)

Sas actually typed "I do have AutoCorrect."


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 20, 2022)

strung out said:


> Turned out you did have auto-correct then


Not as first shown.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 21, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes.
> 
> I think they're going to keep dropping though, they still aren't at retail for cards that came out in 2020. Think I'm going wait for the 4 series when they come out in September, probably a 4070.


Same here. I just upgraded from a Ryzen 7 3700x to an Intel i7 12700KF today in readiness for the 4000 series later this year. Couldn't quite convince myself the 3000 series would be enough of a jump to upgrade from my RX 5700 XT.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 21, 2022)

Callum91 said:


> Same here. I just upgraded from a Ryzen 7 3700x to an Intel i7 12700KF today in readiness for the 4000 series later this year. Couldn't quite convince myself the 3000 series would be enough of a jump to upgrade from my RX 5700 XT.



Really? I take it your going for the most expensive? I didn't think games were that CPU dependant to need such an upgrade?

Actually found myself looking at ultra wide monitors yesterday, but its not worth till I get a GPU as GFN doesn't support those resolutions.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 21, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Really? I take it your going for the most expensive? I didn't think games were that CPU dependant to need such an upgrade?
> 
> Actually found myself looking at ultra wide monitors yesterday, but its not worth till I get a GPU as GFN doesn't support those resolutions.


It's within my alloted 4 yearly PC budget. Depends what kinda games you play really, I enjoy Assassins Creed and Battlefield alot, both of those games love a powerful CPU. I don't see any upgrade that doesn't yield noticable results as ''worth'' it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 21, 2022)

I'm just cloud gaming at the moment with shadow and geforce now so dont have a gfx card at all atm.

There was a point a while back where I was thinking about getting a 3060ti for about £700 but couldn't get any and was pretty happy with the cloud, but now for that same £700 I can get much more and Ive seen the 3060ti's sub £500, and even the 3080's are getting much lower priced and still falling

But yes September isnt too far away....


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm just cloud gaming at the moment with shadow and geforce now so dont have a gfx card at all atm.
> 
> There was a point a while back where I was thinking about getting a 3060ti for about £700 but couldn't get any and was pretty happy with the cloud, but now for that same £700 I can get much more and Ive seen the 3060ti's sub £500, and even the 3080's are getting much lower priced and still falling
> 
> But yes September isnt too far away....


The 3080ti or the 3080 12GB are the cards that are tempting me most right now. Little more of a price drop and they would be in a lovely ''Goldilocks'' zone of price to performance to longevity.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 21, 2022)

Yes I think prices will continue to drop, especially if Nvidia have the promised increased capacity for 4 series. It's funny. £350 for 3060 would have been what I considered my upper end, when I started thinking about getting back into PC gaming, but after watching the market for a while, dropping £500 doesn't seem like such a big thing. Tbh if I could play every game on Steam with Geforce Now I'd probably stick with it. It's not been a bad experience by a long shot, although "only" at 1140p 60Hz.

Anyway. I've set myself a goal that I must have passed another cert before I do that, I seem to have dropped the ball slightly with that one recently (not that I've had much time to game either).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 21, 2022)

I've actually ended up with a bit more hardware then I'm actually using at the moment. Had a thought for a cool little project for my pi zero - turn it into a print server. I've got an ancient laser that doesn't have wifi or eithernet, so would be handy if all PCs could print to it. I was using it to run pi hole, but I've got another box doing that and think I'll run the back up in a VM or docker.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Tbh if I could play every game on Steam with Geforce Now I'd probably stick with it. It's not been a bad experience by a long shot, although "only" at 1140p 60Hz.


Get an nvidia shield pro and you can get 4k 60hz out if it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 22, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Get an nvidia shield pro and you can get 4k 60hz out if it



Maybe. I've mentioned before I do have a LG 4k screen, but I prefer the colours on my 1440p Samsung. However I have just bought a 55" 120Hz OLED TV...

That's for downstairs though and one thing that appeals about PC gaming is I can do at my desk in another room. I don't think I'll keep paying for GFN once I've got a graphics card, but I might well look at a local streaming solution for the times I do want to play downstairs. Bit of time of as I've so much to get done first, but if anyone does this, I'd be curious to hear. I know you can use a shield, but think there are probably more budget alternatives.

It is an annoying artificial restriction on Geforce Now or I might be tempted to plug my work laptop into the TV.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2022)

Prob not thread for it but I have mentioned this story in past posts.
So it looks as so Im not getting clearance  just yet, not due to my driving ban but my credit (a couple of ccj's ive picked up during lockdown when my back was fucked and couldn't work) after having a very long and intrusive conversation about my life with Warwickshire police on Saturday.

It might get deferred or I can appeal, I'm now just getting in contact with the last few debtors and arranging payment plans.

I've been sitting here feeling sick since Sat thinking, I'm going to lose my job. Called my boss in the US when he came on line and told him the score (not about the driving ban just yet.... )

Told him I really didnt want to lose my job, but he was like if its only a few months then cool, it should be ok, but if it gets to 6 months- a year and I cant get it (or I lose the appeal) I might have to look at my options.

I live another day but think my days are numbered.

Just to looks after some SQL DB's


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Prob not thread for it but I have mentioned this story in past posts.
> So it looks as so Im not getting clearance  just yet, not due to my driving ban but my credit (a couple of ccj's ive picked up during lockdown when my back was fucked and couldn't work) after having a very long and intrusive conversation about my life with Warwickshire police on Saturday.
> 
> It might get deferred or I can appeal, I'm now just getting in contact with the last few debtors and arranging payment plans.
> ...



That's really rough mate.  You've got a fair bit of experience though. Do you think you could find a different job with time on your side?


----------



## souljacker (Apr 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Prob not thread for it but I have mentioned this story in past posts.
> So it looks as so Im not getting clearance  just yet, not due to my driving ban but my credit (a couple of ccj's ive picked up during lockdown when my back was fucked and couldn't work) after having a very long and intrusive conversation about my life with Warwickshire police on Saturday.
> 
> It might get deferred or I can appeal, I'm now just getting in contact with the last few debtors and arranging payment plans.
> ...


What level of clearance was this? I failed a while ago not because I'd declared CCJs but because I'd failed to declare a couple of smaller debts (that I'd totally forgotten about).

Sucks but there is plenty of work out there. I've never needed high SC levels and quite frankly don't want to give a bunch of coppers my personal info. Still managed to do projects for gov, mil and nhs sites without any issue.

We need field engineers for networking projects if you know your way around a data centre?


----------



## alex_ (Apr 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Prob not thread for it but I have mentioned this story in past posts.
> So it looks as so Im not getting clearance  just yet, not due to my driving ban but my credit (a couple of ccj's ive picked up during lockdown when my back was fucked and couldn't work) after having a very long and intrusive conversation about my life with Warwickshire police on Saturday.
> 
> It might get deferred or I can appeal, I'm now just getting in contact with the last few debtors and arranging payment plans.
> ...



Sounds like cleared ccjs are not a reason to fail - if you agree payment plans - how long is it before you can re apply ?

Possibly a stupid question - can your work lend you the money to pay it off in full ?

( as you could then get the ccj removed iirc )


----------



## cybershot (Apr 25, 2022)

I take it this job is with the actual Police? They can be absolute bar stewards with this sort of stuff. The problem with bad credit and debt is criminals really do target those in such situations to get inside info. So if you have access to DBs and stuff, then depending on the sensitivity of the data in the DB will probably be what is the deciding factor. Did the person you spoke to leave it in the air, or were they quite firm with where it goes from here. 

I assume the US boss is your current employer? Have you handed in your notice? theoretically you don't need to do this until you are firmly offered the job usually, but if you have long notice period then I guess the Police would be keen to get the in motion while the checks are taking place.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 25, 2022)

souljacker said:


> What level of clearance was this? I failed a while ago not because I'd declared CCJs but because I'd failed to declare a couple of smaller debts (that I'd totally forgotten about).
> 
> Sucks but there is plenty of work out there. I've never needed high SC levels and quite frankly don't want to give a bunch of coppers my personal info. Still managed to do projects for gov, mil and nhs sites without any issue.
> 
> We need field engineers for networking projects if you know your way around a data centre?



Depending upon the clearance - it’s possible the issue was forgetting them rather than having them at all. For some of the levels it’s more about confessing sins/honesty ( depending upon the issue ) rather than being spotless.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I take it this job is with the actual Police? They can be absolute bar stewards with this sort of stuff. The problem with bad credit and debt is criminals really do target those in such situations to get inside info. So if you have access to DBs and stuff, then depending on the sensitivity of the data in the DB will probably be what is the deciding factor. Did the person you spoke to leave it in the air, or were they quite firm with where it goes from here.
> 
> I assume the US boss is your current employer? Have you handed in your notice? theoretically you don't need to do this until you are firmly offered the job usually, but if you have long notice period then I guess the Police would be keen to get the in motion while the checks are taking place.


No its not with the Police but the Met and Govt are out clients and to trouble shoot and assist them I need NVVP2 clearance, also because they are hosted on the same cloud as other UK stuff I have minimal access to our UK cloud instance but in reality its only about 10% of my job..

Rest of the world, no problem (apart from US govt of course.)

I've gone back and looked at the job spec and all it says is need to have a criminal background check and if I knew that I was going to be heavily vetted ( on my credit for example ) I'm not sure I would have gone for the job. And I'm not really up for working for the police tbh.

Which is a shame as I love it.

Anyway I can appeal, if I cant get and see what happens.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I assume the US boss is your current employer? Have you handed in your notice? theoretically you don't need to do this until you are firmly offered the job usually, but if you have long notice period then I guess the Police would be keen to get the in motion while the checks are taking place.


I have been working at my current role for 7 months, HR mucked up sorting the clearance out for 6 months ( when my probation ended , with the caveat in my contract that I get the clearance... ) My boss is in the US and apparently up until a year  so ago, no one needed clearance. And the only other person with UK clearance is leaving the company in 3 weeks , which might give me some more time...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> No its not with the Police but the Met and Govt are out clients and to trouble shoot and assist them I need NVVP2 clearance, also because they are hosted on the same cloud as other UK stuff I have minimal access to our UK cloud instance but in reality its only about 10% of my job..


Looking at the form I found from Surrey police (guess it's the same as other forces), it looks like it's section 10 which applies - whether you've declared whether you're in serious financial difficulties.  CCJs are probably seen as indicating that unfortunately.  It might be that if the company was providing a service to the police and no-one needed checking before, the police have put their foot down and insisted on it.

Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 26, 2022)

OK. Tough one. Majority of this is out of your hands.

My Mum works in West Midlands Police in a very high profile dept that would be open to criminals exploiting for insider knowledge, to the point that even I get vetted every so often for her job, and I don't even work there. A while back I thought something stupid I did was going to get her the sack. Some of the Police clerance stuff is nuts, even for office monkeys. Thank god she retires soon.

I know this is much easier said than done and I've been there in different situations, when you're stressing and worrying about something it can really take over your head in a bad way.

Firstly. Take every day as it comes and try and keep yourself busy and do what you're currently doing well.

Surround yourself with supportive people, especially when you're not working or have anything that can totally distract your mind so you stop worrying yourself sick about this.

If you're struggling sleeping, speak to the doctor and get some sleeping tablets, they seriously helped me out when I was in a situation I was turning myself into a wreck over and not being able to sleep. (assuming you are not the type of person who may get addicted to them)

And to echo what others have said. There's plenty of stuff out there at the moment and you can probably demand a good wage. Whatever happens, you'll probably come out on the greener side of things.

Have faith in yourself, you're obviously good at what you do as these places want you, so if it falls through, go for something else and keep a look out for opportunities and maybe even talk to some people you know to see if any opportunities are coming up.

As for the credit stuff, sounds like you're getting that in order, keep on with that, if you need help, there's no doubt people on this forum who can offer advice and guidance. As you've said other than high profile jobs dealing with public sector/govt stuff it's unlikely others will probe as deep, and devils advocate, you can probably demand a bigger wage at a private company. That's not to say to working conditions/work life balance will be better though. As much as we knock those sectors and unions, anything that tends to recognise a union tends to be a bit more easy going on the work life balance thing. In my experience anyway.

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2022)

cybershot said:


> OK. Tough one. Majority of this is out of your hands.
> 
> I know this is much easier said than done and I've been there in different situations, when you're stressing and worrying about something it can really take over your head in a bad way.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's just what I needed to hear right now


----------



## alex_ (Apr 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I have been working at my current role for 7 months, HR mucked up sorting the clearance out for 6 months ( when my probation ended , with the caveat in my contract that I get the clearance... ) My boss is in the US and apparently up until a year  so ago, no one needed clearance. And the only other person with UK clearance is leaving the company in 3 weeks , which might give me some more time...



This  [Withdrawn] Myths and misconceptions about the Security Vetting process says 

“ having substantial debts or difficult financial circumstances as long as they can be managed”

Are not reasons to fail a clearance - which implies if you deal with the ccjs you are ok


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2022)

I failed to get the clearance and on the report It stated the CCJ's AND the driving ban, so I've now just had to call my boss and come clean about that too.

He said he appreciates the honesty but will have to speak to my big boss and HR to see what's next, oh boy...

Think I need a drink , gulp


----------



## alex_ (Apr 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I failed to get the clearance and on the report It stated the CCJ's AND the driving ban, so I've now just had to call my boss and come clean about that too.
> 
> He said he appreciates the honesty but will have to speak to my big boss and HR to see what's next, oh boy...
> 
> Think I need a drink , gulp



Did you disclose these on the clearance documentation - did you tell them ( if the form asked ? ) or did they find them ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2022)

I disclosed the lot, I always thought the ban might do it (1 years from last October) and had a call to discuss it all last Saturday afternoon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I disclosed the lot, I always thought the ban might do it (1 years from last October) and had a call to discuss it all last Saturday afternoon.


That puts you in a better position re arguing your case in an appeal - you didn't try to hide them during the process.

I imagine this is pretty stressful so look after yourself, and hope your employer is reasonable about things.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 27, 2022)

We’re attempting to get cyber essentials - and fuck me they want us to keep track of all our byod hardware vendor by vendor.

Someone’s taking the piss.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 27, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> We’re attempting to get cyber essentials - and fuck me they want us to keep track of all our byod hardware vendor by vendor.
> 
> Someone’s taking the piss.



Can’t you use basic o365 mdm ( or g.suite ) ?

BYOD devices contain company data - they need to be managed. 

Otherwise you could do all BYOD devices and have all end user compute out of scope !


----------



## souljacker (Apr 27, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> We’re attempting to get cyber essentials - and fuck me they want us to keep track of all our byod hardware vendor by vendor.
> 
> Someone’s taking the piss.


How do the devices get on your network? Cyberessentials would expect 802.1X with EAP-PEAP at the very least so you should have a RADIUS server somewhere that knows all the device info.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 27, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Can’t you use basic o365 mdm ( or g.suite ) ?



O365/MDM gives you the hardware and manufacturer but doesn’t give a shit if it’s not in support or anything. At the moment we limit to OS version but doing hardware? Not easy to setup, have to go pissing about on google for each model


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 27, 2022)

souljacker said:


> How do the devices get on your network? Cyberessentials would expect 802.1X with EAP-PEAP at the very least so you should have a RADIUS server somewhere that knows all the device info.




We register via company portal and 365 and manage outlook and teams etc. All company data is protected in the app via mdm certification and management


----------



## cybershot (Apr 27, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> We’re attempting to get cyber essentials - and fuck me they want us to keep track of all our byod hardware vendor by vendor.
> 
> Someone’s taking the piss.


There's various levels of certification. To say the way we get ours is somewhat flexing would be a huge understatement. Pretty much everything they demand is nearly impossible. Imo.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 29, 2022)

Is there a free and easy to use way of transferring files from one person to another that are too big to send as E-mail attachments?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2022)

This is free up to 2Gb , I've used it before seems ok, unless anyone knows differently ? 









						WeTransfer - Send Large Files & Share Photos Online - Up to 2GB Free
					

WeTransfer is the simplest way to send your files around the world




					wetransfer.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 29, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> This is free up to 2Gb , I've used it before seems ok, unless anyone knows differently ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you muchly. I want to send someone some stamp catalogues in PDF form, but they are too big for E-mail attachments. 

Just checked, the biggest one is just over 1.25Gb.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 29, 2022)

I've used that for ages (mainly received rather than sent) and it works really well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Thank you muchly. I want to send someone some stamp catalogues in PDF form, but they are too big for E-mail attachments.
> 
> Just checked, the biggest one is just over 1.25Gb.


Would have thought you'd have done the obvious thing and printed and posted them.


----------



## contadino (Apr 29, 2022)

Yeah, I think WeTransfer's good. The only problem I've ever had is when recipient stumble over the 'click here to download' button (but tbf those people really were a pair of Easter Leavers.)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 29, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Would have thought you'd have done the obvious thing and printed and posted them.



Have you no concern for the planet? A single volume (of six) of Stamps of the World is over 900 pages.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2022)

So just had a call with the BIG BOSS, he was pretty cool to be fair, didn't care about the driving ban but says he does need someone with clearance and it's an impossible position, it would be bad for the company to lose me and his main priority is to get the guy who is leaving replaced.

He said he isn't going to do anything now and for me to go through the appeals process as it will put me in a better light in the conversation.

And see what happens... but it gives me another month or so, so I will be able to take the new telly out of the box.

Although it is still up in the air, I think I will sleep slightly better tonight.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 29, 2022)

Somebody very senior at work has just pushed a lot of money our way to ensure two of out highest profile facilities always work.

He had previously declined an offer to meet one of us in the room to discuss his problems.

Which was offered because we wanted to spare him a little embarrassment by our putting a reminder that "wireless keyboards and mice do tend to have on and off switches" into the helpdesk ticket.

Still, money and new toys - Ho-Hum..!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 29, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Somebody very senior at work has just pushed a lot of money our way to ensure two of out highest profile facilities always work.
> 
> He had previously declined an offer to meet one of us in the room to discuss his problems.
> 
> ...



New  toys are always nice.

I asked for, and got, a new automated pill counter. We had 200 outstations (small unit medical centres that drew there medical supplies, drugs dressings etc from us) so we spent a fair amount of time breaking pots of 5000 whatever into 50s.

We loaded it up with 500 capsules, put ten bottles in the hopper, and turned it on. Perfect, ten bottles of 50 in no time flat. So... we put 5000 Amoxil capsules in the machine, 100 bottles in the hopper, and went to lunch. When we got back from lunch... well, have you ever picked up 5000 capsules distributed over an unbelievable area? The fucking thing had jammed on the first bottle, but didn't shut down, it kept dispensing 50s. Needless to say, it was never left to its own devices again, and also needless to say, it never jammed again.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Have you no concern for the planet? A single volume (of six) of Stamps of the World is over 900 pages.


With that attitude the postal service will die and there will be no more stamps to collect.  

Anyway, you could print it 20 pages to one sheet - surely all stamp collectors have magnifying glasses?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 29, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> With that attitude the postal service will die and there will be no more stamps to collect.
> 
> Anyway, you could print it 20 pages to one sheet - surely all stamp collectors have magnifying glasses?



Admit it, you don't really understand stamp collecting, do you.


----------



## nick (Apr 29, 2022)

Thinking I might need to get a new Win laptop for work stuff (coz Excel on  OSX sucks)
Mainly gnarly Excel, Plus VDI into work and - whatever other stuff that requires Win, rather than my (preferred for personal stuff) MBP

Is this a good deal: and a sensible choice? I like the robustness of Thinkpads, and want something that will run for a few years (Work issued laptops are normally T490 or T480s - I'd not heard of the P series before now)
If so I might boost the SSD to 1TB









						Lenovo ThinkPad P51 i7-7820HQ [Quad] 2.90GHz 15.6
					

Details Product Details Refurbished Lenovo ThinkPad P51 Redefining power in a 15.6" mobile workstationThe ThinkPad P51 redefines the concept of power. The latest-generation Intel® processors, Mil-Spec testing for durability, blazing-fast connection speeds, and unprecedented storage and memory...




					www.tier1online.com
				



P51 32GB


----------



## pogofish (Apr 29, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> So... we put 5000 Amoxil capsules in the machine, 100 bottles in the hopper, and went to lunch. When we got back from lunch... well, have you ever picked up 5000 capsules distributed over an unbelievable area?



We once did something similar with the feed levels in the midge breeding line.

Except it was a holiday weekend - and the last person out didn't close the door properly.

When we returned on the Tuesday morning, the glass on the fire doors at each end of the stretch of corridor outside the breeding room were black with the hundreds of thousands/maybe millions of midges that had hatched over the weekend because of the extra rich blood/nutrient broth.

Nobody but nobody wanted to go in there to start clearing-up!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Admit it, you don't really understand stamp collecting, do you.


Thankfully, no.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 30, 2022)

nick said:


> Thinking I might need to get a new Win laptop for work stuff (coz Excel on  OSX sucks)
> Mainly gnarly Excel, Plus VDI into work and - whatever other stuff that requires Win, rather than my (preferred for personal stuff) MBP
> 
> Is this a good deal: and a sensible choice? I like the robustness of Thinkpads, and want something that will run for a few years (Work issued laptops are normally T490 or T480s - I'd not heard of the P series before now)
> ...



Well it certainly looks chunky!

Is running the Windows office on the Mac an option for you using something like this?






						Run Windows on Mac - Parallels Desktop 17 Virtual Machine for Mac
					

Parallels Desktop - Run Windows on Mac without Rebooting! Easy to Get Started. Instant Download. Try Free Today!




					www.parallels.com


----------



## nick (Apr 30, 2022)

Parallels is  alright but I think it only runs amd versions of win. ( I’m on an m1).
I’ve used it before and it’s clever and ok but imperfect. 
I just feel it won’t be “clean” enough, and there is no boot camp option any more 
Also less importantly. - 
Differe t keyboard layout and - I like having work stuff separate from personal stuff 

When you say looks chunky. Do you mean it is like a breeze block , or it looks over speccEd?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 30, 2022)

nick said:


> Parallels is  alright but I think it only runs amd versions of win. ( I’m on an m1).
> I’ve used it before and it’s clever and ok but imperfect.
> I just feel it won’t be “clean” enough, and there is no boot camp option any more
> Also less importantly. -
> ...



Anything thats described as a mobile workstation is never going to be light. Maybe not an issue for you? If it is do you need a dedicated graphics card?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 30, 2022)

Long shot but does anyone have an ancient graphics card that does 4k I could have in exchange for a donation to the server fund? Only needed for running basic Windows stuff. I'm sorting out a desktop for my partner. Fustatingly I'm going to buy a full fat one for my desktop, but probably won't be till September.

It's frustrating having to google each cheap card on eBay to see if they support that resolution. Maybe I'm missing a filter.


----------



## cybershot (May 2, 2022)

nick said:


> Thinking I might need to get a new Win laptop for work stuff (coz Excel on  OSX sucks)
> Mainly gnarly Excel, Plus VDI into work and - whatever other stuff that requires Win, rather than my (preferred for personal stuff) MBP
> 
> Is this a good deal: and a sensible choice? I like the robustness of Thinkpads, and want something that will run for a few years (Work issued laptops are normally T490 or T480s - I'd not heard of the P series before now)
> ...


Parallels is at least worth trying. 

Is there no remote access system where you can remote onto a windows based setup?


----------



## nick (May 2, 2022)

There is VDI - but the set up is flakey at best. After years of forcing everyone too move from laptops to Vdi /BYOD, they are now moving back to issuing laptops.  In general I have found it very flakey (you need a certain version of Citirx, but not the latest one etc etc) - Parallels may not be "vanilla" enough for it to cope

Also (and I know this Is all 1st world problems) 
Windows Keyboard is different to Mac
Parallels annoyed me several years ago when they had a period of seemingly issuing new paid-for versions every few months .


----------



## cybershot (May 2, 2022)

nick said:


> There is VDI - but the set up is flakey at best. After years of forcing everyone too move from laptops to Vdi /BYOD, they are now moving back to issuing laptops.  In general I have found it very flakey (you need a certain version of Citirx, but not the latest one etc etc) - Parallels may not be "vanilla" enough for it to cope
> 
> Also (and I know this Is all 1st world problems)
> Windows Keyboard is different to Mac
> Parallels annoyed me several years ago when they had a period of seemingly issuing new paid-for versions every few months .


If it’s for work you get them to pay. Cheaper than buying you a machine. 

Won’t solve keyboard issues though.


----------



## nick (May 2, 2022)

cybershot said:


> If it’s for work you get them to pay. Cheaper than buying you a machine.


ROFL

They won't pay for jack. 

As befits an international organisation with 200,000 "Colleagues", their provisioning and systems are laughable. It would take me ages to get a fresh laptop issued, and they won't be paying any expenses for my own because "computer says no".  
It is hard enough booking a desk for the day in one of the offices, never mind anything more complex.   
Systems and integration are embarrassing - hence my need for "gnarly Excel" to get data from point A to point B with a couple of manipulations along the way. 
To be fair it is not the only organisation I have worked for that is like this. Behind the slick marketing, many are all string and gaffer tape. 

Still - I'm enjoying the day rate


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 2, 2022)

nick said:


> ROFL
> 
> They won't pay for jack.
> 
> ...



If it's mostly Excel, I'd head over to this thread. A modern i5 and 8 gig preferably 16gb will do you fine. Any extra extra you pay goes to build quality, battery life, screens etc.









						Affordable laptop recommendations: budget £350-£450
					

s-mode windoze 10.  Don't worry about this as it can easily be changed to the normal version on set up.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## nick (May 3, 2022)

Thanks all
FWIW I discovered the P51 didn't have a backlit keyboard and that I felt I needed one.

Finally ended up with one of these
Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Yoga 3rd Gen i7-8650U [Quad] 1.90GHz 14" FHD IPS TOUCH HDMI USB-C 16GB 512GB NVMe Webcam Grade B

Was happy with the phone support from Tier1. I'm working on the assumption that Grade B is still good enough and will save me the trouble of adding my own dinks to the casing


----------



## MBV (May 3, 2022)

Found out about the Windows key + V function today which shows your clipboard history. Needs to be switched on by pressing windows key + V

Works in Windows 10


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 3, 2022)

MBV said:


> Found out about the Windows key + V function today which shows your clipboard history. Needs to be switched on by pressing windows key + V
> 
> Works in Windows 10



Wow! Thanks for that, very handy.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 3, 2022)

MBV said:


> Found out about the Windows key + V function today which shows your clipboard history. Needs to be switched on by pressing windows key + V
> 
> Works in Windows 10



It's very cool, but not ingrained in me enough yet.

My colleague thinks it's a security risk...


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 3, 2022)

MBV said:


> Found out about the Windows key + V function today which shows your clipboard history. Needs to be switched on by pressing windows key + V
> 
> Works in Windows 10


In all my years working in IT , i never knew that, thank you


----------



## cybershot (May 3, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> In all my years working in IT , i never knew that, thank you


It's a new feature from a couple of Windows 10 versions ago.
We actually disable it at work. People have a habit of copying and pasting passwords and anyone that doesn't lock their computer and someone presses that key combo potentially gets some keys to some kingdoms.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 3, 2022)

cybershot said:


> It's a new feature from a couple of Windows 10 versions ago.
> We actually disable it at work. People have a habit of copying and pasting passwords and anyone that doesn't lock their computer and someone presses that key combo potentially gets some keys to some kingdoms.



Fair point. Modern password managers basically work this way as you if generate really strong unique passwords, you aren't typing them in each time!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2022)

Can I pick the brains of those of you who have experience with business/enterprise level switches? Still working on network for my house and I'd like a switch with a minimum of 16, but ideally 20 ports with POE on at least 4 of the ports to do power for access points. Needs to be gigabit. Thought I'd look on eBay to see if there were any bargains, but its something I know little about. For example we've got loads of old Procurve switches in the office and although a couple of ports do gigabit, most do 100mbs, yet on eBay that would be listed as gigabit switch. Do you think I could get a good buy for around £100?

Or am I barking up the wrong tree and I should just buy a "budget" TP Link one. Part of the problem is want to be able to "grow into it". An unmanaged one would do my needs at the moment, but I'd like more options in future.

I've also got the option of getting a Cisco SG 300 which doesn't have POE and then just plugging a cheap 4 port unmanaged POE switch into it for the access points?


----------



## alex_ (May 4, 2022)

I’d get something cheap, it’ll be much less faffy to setup and run and it’ll probably use less power too. The old enterprise gear could be quite power hungry.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 4, 2022)

PoE pushes your price up considerably and reduces your choices.
I've had a TP-link 24-port managed gig switch for years. The most recent version of it is about the same price as I paid - approx £80 new.

They have an Easy Smart switch with everything you need for £130 - https://www.amazon.co.uk/TP-Link-TL-SG1016PE-16-Port-Ethernet-RackMount/dp/B071ZGZ56M
All 16 ports are gigabit and 8 ports are PoE.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2022)

Thanks. Stuff to consider. Also occurs to me that although it's going to be in a deep cupboard, that noise will still be an issue. I don't want working from home to be like in the office. The noise bugs me in there.


----------



## alex_ (May 4, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. Stuff to consider. Also occurs to me that although it's going to be in a deep cupboard, that noise will still be an issue. I don't want working from home to be like in the office. The noise bugs me in there.



If you get it from Amazon - you can always send it back if it’s too noisy.


----------



## cybershot (May 4, 2022)

Agree with above, I've got managed TP-Link one (24-Port Gigabit Easy Smart Switch), they are very good. Mine don't make a sound. I don't need POE though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Agree with above, I've got managed TP-Link one, they are very good. I don't need POE though.



That was one option, especially as I like their APs, I'm going for an Omada setup with the controller on a VM. Sadly their Omada POE 24 port switch is a bit more then I want to pay. Seen a lot of complaints about the noise on the some of the budget managed PoE or else they'd be a no brainer.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 5, 2022)

Both my main work related problems are Mac based at the moment. I know so little about Mac OS. If the dam things didn't hold their value I'd be tempted to buy one, even though I really don't want to. Today I'm working out how to install apps on managed iPads. Except the entire process has changed totally since it was done last and the documentation left for me was written. Just to add to my stress I found out our remaining senior tech is leaving, so we're going to a very junior team. He's also the only one who really knows Macs.

The other one is more mundane, an older MacBook running slow. I was going to do a fresh install, except time machine had stopped working. Was told to get it on One Drive, but I don't think Mac OS handles having all it's important folders there very well. Happy to stand corrected on that.


----------



## souljacker (May 5, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky what procurves are they? Many of the better ones are now under the Aruba arm so can run the ArubaOS which is lots better than the old procurve os. I'd check through those and see if you can spot a 2540, 2930 or even better a 3810.

If not, yes the tp-link ones aren't bad. The ubiquiti ones are also decent as well as cheap.

Which brands do you deal with mostly? You may be able to blag a meraki or similar if you have a freindly account manager.


----------



## cybershot (May 5, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Both my main work related problems are Mac based at the moment. I know so little about Mac OS. If the dam things didn't hold their value I'd be tempted to buy one, even though I really don't want to. Today I'm working out how to install apps on managed iPads. Except the entire process has changed totally since it was done last and the documentation left for me was written. Just to add to my stress I found out our remaining senior tech is leaving, so we're going to a very junior team. He's also the only one who really knows Macs.
> 
> The other one is more mundane, an older MacBook running slow. I was going to do a fresh install, except time machine had stopped working. Was told to get it on One Drive, but I don't think Mac OS handles having all it's important folders there very well. Happy to stand corrected on that.



I love my Mac. I wish I'd moved to one for my personal machine years ago. It's so nice to use compared to Windows for just wanting to do the things I enjoy using a computer for. Obviously Apple controlling the hardware helps because it's all designed to work with each other. Especially as my job revolves around Windows so much, to not have to look at it at home. But yeah it's not great to use in corporate environments if you need 'control' and don't trust your users with data.
If you can get it upgraded to Montery then resetting it becomes a piece of cake and takes about 5 minutes, but like anything tech, without detailed information it's difficult to offer suggestions.
The way time machine works probably isn't going to play nice with cloud storage, as it will just keep eating all the available data you throw at it. You need to Quota it somehow.









						How to use OneDrive to store a Time Machine backup | Business Tech Planet
					

Time Machine is a feature specific to storage in Mac OS and is quite an effective tool, ensuring data safety should your main drive data…




					businesstechplanet.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 5, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I love my Mac. I wish I'd moved to one for my personal machine years ago. It's so nice to use compared to Windows for just wanting to do the things I enjoy using a computer for. Especially as my job revolves around Windows so much, to not have to look at it at home. But yeah it's not great to use in corporate environments if you need 'control' and don't trust your users with data.
> If you can get it upgraded to Montery then resetting it becomes a piece of cake and takes about 5 minutes, but like anything tech, without detailed information it's difficult to offer suggestions.
> The way time machine works probably isn't going to play nice with cloud storage, as it will just keep eating all the available data you throw at it. You need to Quota it somehow.
> 
> ...



I might be starting to warm to them. I was quite pleasantly surprised how nicely a 2015 vintage MacBook Air was running and I was able to upgrade it to Monterey. We cracked the relationship between Apple School Manger and Apple Configuration Manager. As is everything it's not hard once you know how but was some nail bighting stuff as it's bits I just can't do remotely and it's a long drive and I lose the years of experience this chap has.  I can really see how Macs are nice to use, but I don't use laptops at home and like to be able to add storage and play games locally when GPU prices drop. Plus I've not done this stuff as long as you so it's still quite advantageous in most cases to keep using Win 11 at home.  Our senior tech is totally invested in them and with a Windows VM and so much stuff manged through browsers or just remoting in to servers I can see why it's not an issue to use at work. Maybe when I've finished my house move I'll try getting Mac OS working in a VM, as amusingly it appears I'm going to be the one supporting our few Mac users. 

Not looked at the other project again, but it's basically a single user who has going on 750gb of files on an older MacBook Pro. He's paying Business Premium, so has 1Tb of cloud storage, it seemed logical to use it for off site backups. On a windows machine that's easy, you'd use known folder move and the like so the user barely notices the difference, I'm just not sure this possible on a Mac. I'd actually hopped to use One Drive to replace time machine, but that looks really promising. It's slightly embarrassing when the client knows his way around the machine better then you do.


----------



## cybershot (May 5, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> as amusingly it appears I'm going to be the one supporting our few Mac users.


Regardless of how few users there are, sounds like your boss should be investing in a Mac mini at least for you and perhaps enrolling you to get Apple Certified Support Professional (ACSP) certification. 



UnderAnOpenSky said:


> you'd use known folder move and the like so the user barely notices the difference, I'm just not sure this possible on a Mac. I'd actually hopped to use One Drive to replace time machine, but that looks really promising. It's slightly embarrassing when the client knows his way around the machine better then you do.


Just checked my OneDrive app on my Mac that is linked via my Microsoft 365 Dev account and yeah looks like the OneDrive app literally just syncs the onedrive folder, doesn't do any auto syncing of the native desktop and documents folder in a Mac users home directory like it would on Windows. So requires the user to consciously save the data into the OneDrive sync folder. Although you can easily drag into the favourites column in finder.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 5, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Regardless of how few users there are, sounds like your boss should be investing in a Mac mini at least for you and perhaps enrolling you to get Apple Certified Support Professional (ACSP) certification.
> 
> 
> Just checked my OneDrive app on my Mac that is linked via my Microsoft 365 Dev account and yeah looks like the OneDrive app literally just syncs the onedrive folder, doesn't do any auto syncing of the native desktop and documents folder in a Mac users home directory like it would on Windows. So requires the user to consciously save the data into the OneDrive sync folder. Although you can easily drag into the favourites column in finder.



Thanks. That's confirmed my suspicion. He's an old boy who is basically the owners dentist. The owner doesn't use Macs either and sent me over to sort out this problem of the Mac running slow and asked me to implement the One Drive whilst I was at it as that's what we're moving to for all our other clients. I suspect it's going to be a nice to have feature. I'm really cautious of disrupting the workflow of small clients, especially if they use Macs. 

I probably could push for ACSP, but it's not something I want right now in terms of the time. I'm struggling to fit the time into study to get my Modern Desktops cert and the second part seems really focused around Intune which I think we shall be using a lot soon. After that I think I want the new Windows Server Hybrid Administrator Associate certification and that's at least 12 months study for the two with my current knowledge. And maybe some VM Ware stuff. Plus I like to not declare what I'm studying for at work and pay myself, but that's a weird confidence thing so I'm not embarrassed if I fail.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 5, 2022)

souljacker said:


> UnderAnOpenSky what procurves are they? Many of the better ones are now under the Aruba arm so can run the ArubaOS which is lots better than the old procurve os. I'd check through those and see if you can spot a 2540, 2930 or even better a 3810.
> 
> If not, yes the tp-link ones aren't bad. The ubiquiti ones are also decent as well as cheap.
> 
> Which brands do you deal with mostly? You may be able to blag a meraki or similar if you have a freindly account manager.



Thanks. I'll have a look tomorrow when I'm in. I suspect they are really old though as most ports only do fast ethernet. We're to small to have those kind of deals, think we have an account with tech data, but we buy infrastructure stuff so infrequently I honestly don't know. I think it's a bit of a mix tbh of cisco, hp and ubiquiti stuff.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2022)

I have a battery radio in the bathroom, it takes AAA batteries, and eats the bloody things. At present I'm using 4 x 800 mAh rechargeables.

The radio has a 5V input.

If I attach a solar panel to the 5V in, will that charge the batteries when the radio is not in use?


----------



## two sheds (May 6, 2022)

it might explode  










aka I have no idea sorry


----------



## two sheds (May 6, 2022)

How QR Codes Work and What Makes Them Dangerous—a Computer Scientist Explains
					

Here’s what happens when you scan one of those ubiquitous two-dimensional black-and-white patterns.




					getpocket.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have a battery radio in the bathroom, it takes AAA batteries, and eats the bloody things. At present I'm using 4 x 800 mAh rechargeables.
> 
> The radio has a 5V input.
> 
> If I attach a solar panel to the 5V in, will that charge the batteries when the radio is not in use?



It depends. Does it have a charging circuit in it? If you plug the 5V input in, does that charge the batteries?


----------



## contadino (May 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have a battery radio in the bathroom, it takes AAA batteries, and eats the bloody things. At present I'm using 4 x 800 mAh rechargeables.
> 
> The radio has a 5V input.
> 
> If I attach a solar panel to the 5V in, will that charge the batteries when the radio is not in use?


Electricity in bathrooms is notoriously dangerous, so I'd have thought that harnessing the power of the sun in a bathroom would really be frowned upon on H&S grounds.


----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have a battery radio in the bathroom, it takes AAA batteries, and eats the bloody things. At present I'm using 4 x 800 mAh rechargeables.
> 
> The radio has a 5V input.
> 
> If I attach a solar panel to the 5V in, will that charge the batteries when the radio is not in use?


No. It'd need proper charging circuitry, and most electronics from the 1940s are unlikely to


----------



## two sheds (May 6, 2022)

would it explode then?


----------



## contadino (May 6, 2022)

Here you go. You need one of these.









						Solex Agitator
					

The solex agitator is a small component made by a British scientist named Gibson. Gibson created this device to harness solar energy as a solution to the 1973 energy crisis. It only appeared in the film The Man with the Golden Gun serving as a McGuffin-style plot device. The solex agitator...




					jamesbond.fandom.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2022)

existentialist said:


> No. It'd need proper charging circuitry, and most electronics from the 1940s are unlikely to



Look you feeky chucker, the radio is FM/DAB, DAB mode eats battery even faster.


----------



## MBV (May 6, 2022)

Why don't you chuck the radio and buy a blu tooth speaker which can charge up via USB? Stream radio from your phone.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have a battery radio in the bathroom, it takes AAA batteries, and eats the bloody things. At present I'm using 4 x 800 mAh rechargeables.
> 
> The radio has a 5V input.
> 
> If I attach a solar panel to the 5V in, will that charge the batteries when the radio is not in use?


It'd be better for the environment to run an extension lead into the bathroom and plug it into the mains.


----------



## two sheds (May 7, 2022)

and have a bath while swimming in the extension lead? " 

I don't think so


----------



## two sheds (May 7, 2022)

Tor is about to get a whole lot faster
					

Congestion Control promises significant performance improvements in Tor




					www.techradar.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Tor is about to get a whole lot faster
> 
> 
> Congestion Control promises significant performance improvements in Tor
> ...



I'm not sure Sas needs Tor for listening in the bath.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 8, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It'd be better for the environment to run an extension lead into the bathroom and plug it into the mains.



Have I said something to offend you?


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> How QR Codes Work and What Makes Them Dangerous—a Computer Scientist Explains
> 
> 
> Here’s what happens when you scan one of those ubiquitous two-dimensional black-and-white patterns.
> ...



Seems like a case of QR reading programs being poorly designed. Surely only a drooling incompetent would design a QR app to just execute whatever code it comes across, without first translating it into a human-readable format so the user can get some idea of what it is first?

But then again, security doesn't seem to be a very big concern among modern "app" programmers, who seem to be more interested in harvesting as much data as possible from users over anything else.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 8, 2022)

When I post pictures, I do it from my Imgur account, rather than embedding on the site.

Am I right in thinking that this is better for the site's bandwidth?

I post on a stamp related site that insists that scans are embedded, but then restricts the size because some of the members are on dial up.


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2022)

Do they refuse to collect any stamps after Penny Blacks?


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 8, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Am I right in thinking that this is better for the site's bandwidth?


It is, but that’s not such a big cost consideration at the server end any more, and users generally have decent bandwidth either at home or on mobile with the widespread use of 3/4/5G.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Do they refuse to collect any stamps after Penny Blacks?



No, it's an Australian site. Not much fibre in the outback.


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2022)

They should eat more roughage


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> When I post pictures, I do it from my Imgur account, rather than embedding on the site.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that this is better for the site's bandwidth?
> 
> I post on a stamp related site that insists that scans are embedded, but then restricts the size because some of the members are on dial up.


Dial up? I was going to ask who the hell still uses dial up. But if anyone was going to I guess it’s stamp collectors.


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2022)

_Australian _stamp collectors 





sorry


----------



## existentialist (May 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> _Australian _stamp collectors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An Australian stamp collector's Penny Black, earlier...


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> They should eat more roughage


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> _Australian _stamp collectors
> 
> 
> 
> ...









and that is wirelessly connected.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 8, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> and that is wirelessly connected.



Thank god for decent mobile broadband. We've used 60gb today. In my defense we had epic hangovers and have basically been streaming 4k TV all day.

I really hope Virgin get there arse in gear this week to run the cable from the pavement to my house.


----------



## two sheds (May 9, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (May 9, 2022)

Eta: good piece of advice at the end ^^^ if you're using a fan to cool a room.


----------



## NoXion (May 9, 2022)

I just got stung by a fake phishing email in my work account, I clicked the link without properly thinking about it, although I realised my mistake as soon as the page asked for my credentials, which I did not enter. I was subsequently sent an email directing me to a short online lesson on phishing emails that felt annoyingly passive-aggressive. Bollocks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 9, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I just got stung by a fake phishing email in my work account, I clicked the link without properly thinking about it, although I realised my mistake as soon as the page asked for my credentials, which I did not enter. I was subsequently sent an email directing me to a short online lesson on phishing emails that felt annoyingly passive-aggressive. Bollocks.


It happens to the most careful of us


----------



## alex_ (May 9, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I just got stung by a fake phishing email in my work account, I clicked the link without properly thinking about it, although I realised my mistake as soon as the page asked for my credentials, which I did not enter. I was subsequently sent an email directing me to a short online lesson on phishing emails that felt annoyingly passive-aggressive. Bollocks.



You won’t believe the number of people who enter their creds


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 9, 2022)

I find some of the emails I get via linked in hilarious, considering I've very little actually listed other then my few certs and less then a year working in IT. My boss was probably smiling when I asked what my job title was the other part of the company and apparently I'm a MS365 Specialist. It certainly get the best emails. This is the first time I've actually had a recruiter chasing me a second time and offering more money...



> Hi xxxx
> 
> Following on from my previous message regarding the Azure Engineer role, we still have vacancies in the team and also an increased salary to better match the market leading benefits on offer.
> 
> ...



Edit. I checked out his profile. He looks like a 16 year old in a suit. I feel old


----------



## cybershot (May 9, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I just got stung by a fake phishing email in my work account, I clicked the link without properly thinking about it, although I realised my mistake as soon as the page asked for my credentials, which I did not enter. I was subsequently sent an email directing me to a short online lesson on phishing emails that felt annoyingly passive-aggressive. Bollocks.


Was you sent the lesson because the link was actually internally generated as part of a fake phishing exercise by your organisation?

We do this. As others have said it's amazing how many people get caught out by this shit, to the point we randomly target people ourselves and if they fall for it, they get sent to Training Room 101.


----------



## NoXion (May 9, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Was you sent the lesson because the link was actually internally generated as part of a fake phishing exercise by your organisation?
> 
> We do this. As others have said it's amazing how many people get caught out by this shit, to the point we randomly target people ourselves and if they fall for it, they get sent to Training Room 101.



Yes, it was part of our regular security procedures, and until now I've managed to see every one coming. My pride hurts!


----------



## two sheds (May 9, 2022)

Could you tell them you knew it was their spoof and you were just checking to see whether it would open properly?


----------



## existentialist (May 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Could you tell them you knew it was their spoof and you were just checking to see whether it would open properly?


I suspect they hear that quite a lot


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I find some of the emails I get via linked in hilarious, considering I've very little actually listed other then my few certs and less then a year working in IT. My boss was probably smiling when I asked what my job title was the other part of the company and apparently I'm a MS365 Specialist. It certainly get the best emails. This is the first time I've actually had a recruiter chasing me a second time and offering more money...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. I checked out his profile. He looks like a 16 year old in a suit. I feel old


It sounds like something I would be interested in


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 10, 2022)

Someone's broken the time service so now our MFA admin creds don't work.


Wasn't me thank fuck


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2022)

Microsoft challenge for a free cert. Don't think I'm after any of these, but thought I'd share.







						Microsoft Build | Cloud Skills Challenge
					






					www.microsoft.com


----------



## two sheds (May 16, 2022)

I'm so impressed with this On/Off key on my keyboard (sorry, I'm easily pleased). It doesn't reduce the power to 10 W because the sound system takes 8 W in standby: it reduces the power to 2 W. You still have to sign in so it's secure, it takes the computer about 3 seconds to come on, and as I say as a bonus I don't have to press the computer On/Off key which is still a bit fucked from the last time I did a repair.

Eta you do have to remember to close stuff down though, I did lose a couple of paragraphs in Word.


----------



## NoXion (May 17, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm so impressed with this On/Off key on my keyboard (sorry, I'm easily pleased). It doesn't reduce the power to 10 W because the sound system takes 8 W in standby: it reduces the power to 2 W. You still have to sign in so it's secure, it takes the computer about 3 seconds to come on, and as I say as a bonus I don't have to press the computer On/Off key which is still a bit fucked from the last time I did a repair.
> 
> Eta you do have to remember to close stuff down though, I did lose a couple of paragraphs in Word.



I'm sorry, but having a power button on my keyboard sounds like nothing but a potential headache to me. Why would you want to increase the risk of accidentally powering off your PC?


----------



## two sheds (May 17, 2022)

it's up the top of the keyboard fairly well out of the way of accidental presses, above the function keys which I also don't use. 

Although now you've said that  .


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 18, 2022)

Fuck me I hate tech support. Not my job. Dealing with other peoples. I've got a client (the school) that I don't even know they have half this shit till it breaks and then I have to figure out what the hell is going on and who supplies it. Or even better when the database is supplied by a third party, they use another third party product which takes information from it and even better then bit that links it is a totally separate company. I came back from holiday on Monday to find this had been festering for days and our client screaming that it needs to be fixed and they pay us so that their users don't have to do remote support. I feel totally condescended to by some shitty first line tech (I'm aware that's about where I am) who I have to keep sweet as the ticket wasn't going to be looked at until the dim and distant future if I didn't. Mate. I don't care how you crap product works. Just fucking fix it. And btw I know your bullshitting me.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2022)

Nothing more painful than trying to get support from a bank for it's dodgy card reader app. Pushed an app out for Barclays today and it damn near broke IE, Edge and Chrome. Must have taken five minutes to login and bring up the authentication while I was on phone to our head of finance.


----------



## souljacker (May 18, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Fuck me I hate tech support. Not my job. Dealing with other peoples. I've got a client (the school) that I don't even know they have half this shit till it breaks and then I have to figure out what the hell is going on and who supplies it. Or even better when the database is supplied by a third party, they use another third party product which takes information from it and even better then bit that links it is a totally separate company. I came back from holiday on Monday to find this had been festering for days and our client screaming that it needs to be fixed and they pay us so that their users don't have to do remote support. I feel totally condescended to by some shitty first line tech (I'm aware that's about where I am) who I have to keep sweet as the ticket wasn't going to be looked at until the dim and distant future if I didn't. Mate. I don't care how you crap product works. Just fucking fix it. And btw I know your bullshitting me.



Take a breath mate 😂😂


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> it's up the top of the keyboard fairly well out of the way of accidental presses, above the function keys which I also don't use.


You don't use the function keys?


----------



## two sheds (May 18, 2022)

I occasionally hit F11 which gives full screen which is difficult to get back until you realize you've pressed F11 and have to press it again to get your proper screen back. 

I just pressed all of them in turn and they do fuck all apart from F11 which I've detailed above. What do you use them for? I'm guessing fuck all


----------



## NoXion (May 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I occasionally hit F11 which gives full screen which is difficult to get back until you realize you've pressed F11 and have to press it again to get your proper screen back.
> 
> I just pressed all of them in turn and they do fuck all apart from F11 which I've detailed above. What do you use them for? I'm guessing fuck all



I use the F1 (for getting rid of the HUD to take screenshots), F5 (for switching between first and third person views) and F11 (fullscreen/windowed) keys in Minecraft alone.


----------



## two sheds (May 18, 2022)

That's a yes then


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I just pressed all of them in turn and they do fuck all apart from F11 which I've detailed above. What do you use them for? I'm guessing fuck all


I'd guess F5 is probably one of the most commonly used ones - refreshes the browser window.


----------



## NoXion (May 19, 2022)

Was gonna post this in the Bandwidthz thread, but thought it would be better here:



So weird to see stuff that I take for granted while using computers being introduced as something new. Although I suppose it was preceded by the innovations of Xerox PARC in the 70s. I didn't know that an Amiga can run multiple programs at once. It kinda feels like finding out that australopithecines hunted using railguns. What a machine.

 The sound and music that the Amiga produces is iconic in my opinion. Instantly recognisable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 19, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Was gonna post this in the Bandwidthz thread, but thought it would be better here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had a 500+. Because of my parents work we had a PC in the house, I think a 286. I remember being amazed how much better the graphics were on my much cheaper Amiga. Plus it had guru meditation errors.


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'd guess F5 is probably one of the most commonly used ones - refreshes the browser window.


That's actually quite useful thanks, I've I normally pressed browser refresh but F5 is easier  .

I've still not pressed the keyboard on/off key by mistake (touch wood) and still can't quite believe it switches off down to 2 W standby, and doesn't reboot when you press a key again so it comes up instantly to enter password. None of the other Mint switch-off icons do this - in fact there's only Suspend, Restart and Shut Down, and Suspend doesn't save any power at all.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 19, 2022)

Ctrl F5 clears the cache at the same time.


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2022)

Clears the cache of the website you're on, or clears the cache completely and you have to sign in to all the sites again? (sometimes necessary I admit).


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Clears the cache of the website you're on, or clears the cache completely and you have to sign in to all the sites again? (sometimes necessary I admit).



The page you’re looking at.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 19, 2022)

It's pretty weird to be waiting for the release of certain access points isn't it? Bloody virgin still have installed a line at my new place, so it's giving me lots of time to decide what I want/need?

I'd like an additional TP Link Omada access point. The problem is most of the AX ones are bloody huge, but the much smaller ones with the same spec have just been released. Except not in the UK. Can get them in US and Europe, but not available here just yet. I know I don't really need AX, but as I'm likely to hang on to it for years, it seems to make sense.


----------



## cybershot (May 19, 2022)

Just get Starlink


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 19, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Just get Starlink



They've pissed me off so much it could be tempting.

I shall be watching city fibres roll out carefully.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (May 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> View attachment 323571



A whole _twenty_ megabytes? Gosh!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2022)

NoXion said:


> A whole _twenty_ megabytes? Gosh!


The first computer I bought in the 90s had a 40MD HDD.


----------



## two sheds (May 22, 2022)

I got an IBM PC XT in 1986 which had a 20 MB hard disk. It's still up in the attic and last time I tried it still worked.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 22, 2022)

The Vic 20 was a whopping 4K. This could be expanded to 16k with a cartridge.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 22, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The Vic 20 was a whopping 4K. This could be expanded to 16k with a cartridge.



I was gifted a Spectrum 16K as my first computer. It was old then so my parents paid for the upgrade to 48K so I could play most of the games that were out. I didn't a colour TV though till I got my Amiga 500+ which had a whopping 1024K.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 22, 2022)

I managed to use 145gb of mobile data this month which seems odd when we're looking back like this.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 22, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I was gifted a Spectrum 16K as my first computer. It was old then so my parents paid for the upgrade to 48K so I could play most of the games that were out. I didn't a colour TV though till I got my Amiga 500+ which had a whopping 1024K.



Spectrum was my second computer after the Vic 20. I privately envied those who had the Commodore 64.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2022)

we were posh had a BBC Micro B - 32k.

the ARM chip is still used to this day (made by Acorn Electronics iirc)


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Spectrum was my second computer after the Vic 20. I privately envied those who had the Commodore 64.


Didnt we all, lol.

Think my evil step father got the BBC because of the educational value, which to be fair has served  me well, but really it was all about the games.


----------



## alex_ (May 22, 2022)

Sounds like we need an old timers tech thread !


----------



## two sheds (May 22, 2022)

Over 30 then?


----------



## alex_ (May 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Over 30 then?



Show off !


----------



## MBV (May 22, 2022)

Lazy question here. Use case is a sporting competition broadcasts via YouTube which is blocked to European viewers. For the moment I am using a free Chrome plugin which is a little flakey.

What is the lowest cost paid solution to this issue?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 23, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I was gifted a Spectrum 16K as my first computer.


Yeah, had a speccy as a kid.  I still remember the awful dead flesh rubber keys.


----------



## NoXion (May 23, 2022)

I rebooted my PC, and afterwards I notice that a small graphic of a turtle appeared in my taskbar next to the search. WTF is this nonsense?

After doing some Googling, I found out that it's some pointless garbage feature called "search highlights", which you can disable by right-clicking on your taskbar, selecting "Search" and unticking the "Search highlights" option. Apparently Microsoft thinks it's really important that I know about World Turtle Day. I disagree.

I am murderously certain that I never activated this option before. Why the fuck does Microsoft pull this kind of shit? It's like when they introduced weather info into the taskbar, they pushed that on us without asking if we wanted it in the first place. Fuck off! I've paid for this operating system, now let me use in the way that I want to. Stop cluttering my interface with your stupid and pointless bullshit that adds nothing to my utility.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

Ah man, what a nightmare.

Was in the local yesterday and they couldnt remember the wi fi password. Went to help but they couldn't find the router and the office was a right mess and boiling hot

Went to type in the ip address of the router to try and log in and get the password, but the keyboard wasnt responding ( old pc) plugged it back into the rear usb then the inernet went down ( ethernet not getting valid ip address. ) at that point manager came in and said leave it before I could look into it.

Get a phone call this morning saying its not working , need to go and fix it NOW although I am work til 3.30pm

Walked up to pub, as soon as  I touched the mouse the pc just shut down instantly.


I took a wireless dongle in to test but manager wouldnt allow me to plug it in.

Couldnt fix it but noticed it went from one switch to another and so on. On one of the switches there were no lights on the ports. This I believe is part of the problem but they wouldnt let me look at it.

So now they think Ive broken it, my name will be mud and I will probably be barred.

Last time I try and help anyone


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Ah man, what a nightmare.
> 
> Was in the local yesterday and they couldnt remember the password. Went to help but they couldn't find the router and the office was a right mess and boiling hot
> 
> ...



What a night mare. Never offer tech support to anyone unless you want to fix any problem they have for ever.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> What a night mare. Never offer tech support to anyone unless you want to fix any problem they have for ever.


I dont think they are ever going to let me touch it again or even let me in the pub again.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I dont think they are ever going to let me touch it again or even let me in the pub again.



Bonkers. They wont let you finish what your doing and then look at it when it doesn't work.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 23, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I rebooted my PC, and afterwards I notice that a small graphic of a turtle appeared in my taskbar next to the search. WTF is this nonsense?
> 
> After doing some Googling, I found out that it's some pointless garbage feature called "search highlights", which you can disable by right-clicking on your taskbar, selecting "Search" and unticking the "Search highlights" option. Apparently Microsoft thinks it's really important that I know about World Turtle Day. I disagree.
> 
> I am murderously certain that I never activated this option before. Why the fuck does Microsoft pull this kind of shit? It's like when they introduced weather info into the taskbar, they pushed that on us without asking if we wanted it in the first place. Fuck off! I've paid for this operating system, now let me use in the way that I want to. Stop cluttering my interface with your stupid and pointless bullshit that adds nothing to my utility.




Yeah they do these things in patches, they did it with the weather on the taskbar a couple of years ago


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

Stupid thing is she found the wifi  password afterwards, if she had let me plug the dongle in it would have picked up the wifi and been fixed in seconds, all I really did was change usb ports of the keyboard , and pinged the loopback address to see if the nic was dodgy. The pc seemed really old and dodgy and I recokn they will send me a bill for who ever fixes it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Stupid thing is she found the wifi  password afterwards, if she had let me plug the dongle in it would have picked up the wifi and been fixed in seconds, all I really did was change usb ports of the usb , and pinged the loopback address to see if the nic was dodgy. The pc seemed really old and dodgy and I recokn they will send me a bill for who ever fixes it.



I hope you tell them to do one


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2022)

Send them your own invoice if they do.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

back to my actual work stuff... now my actual boss, not the big boss is leaving, that's 3 people in as many weeks, and me possibly going if the vetting appeal gets rejected shortly after the 9th.

Half the team gone within a month. I hope the clouds dont break.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Send them your own invoice if they do.


They dont know where I live lol


----------



## souljacker (May 23, 2022)

MBV said:


> Lazy question here. Use case is a sporting competition broadcasts via YouTube which is blocked to European viewers. For the moment I am using a free Chrome plugin which is a little flakey.
> 
> What is the lowest cost paid solution to this issue?


A VPN that can terminate in the UK rather than in Europe. I've used a work one before (or the one built in to my router) but you can pay for browser based ones like Nord that would do it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> back to my actual work stuff... now my actual boss, not the big boss is leaving, that's 3 people in as many weeks, and me possibly going if the vetting appeal gets rejected shortly after the 9th.
> 
> Half the team gone within a month. I hope the clouds dont break.



Jesus. Shortly after I started we had two people with ten years experience leave. Built most of the infrastructure I work on. One remained, so we're quite a fresh team. He's just left and the reality that I just don't have anyone to call for somethings is really hitting home.


----------



## alex_ (May 23, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Jesus. Shortly after I started we had two people with ten years experience leave. Built most of the infrastructure I work on. One remained, so we're quite a fresh team. He's just left and the reality that I just don't have anyone to call for something's is really hitting home.



As long as it doesn’t all burn down in the next 4 weeks it’ll be the making of you !


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2022)

would manufacturers/suppliers be any use for "maintenance" advice?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 23, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Jesus. Shortly after I started we had two people with ten years experience leave. Built most of the infrastructure I work on. One remained, so we're quite a fresh team. He's just left and the reality that I just don't have anyone to call for somethings is really hitting home.


I've been told I'm not allowed to leave as I've loads of experience and it's all in my head.  Might do it out of spite.


----------



## alex_ (May 23, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've been told I'm not allowed to leave as I've loads of experience and it's all in my head.  Might do it out of spite.



Might be time to ask for a pay rise.

Capitalism fuck yeah.


----------



## NoXion (May 24, 2022)

Grrr. One of the little flip-down plastic legs on my Logitech K120 keyboard that I use with my work laptop has broken, and no longer works properly. It's a small piece of plastic, should be easy to replace, right?

Not so easy apparently. The only replacements that I've managed to find so far have been over-priced (£7.99 for a pair) and in the wrong colour (grey instead of black), or are 3d-printed and therefore a complete unknown in terms of quality beyond what I can see in the photos, which evidence that strange striated look that you get in plastic objects that are 3d-printed cheaply and pushed out without taking the time to give them a proper finish.

Two choices of how to be ripped off, when a small plastic bag full of original keyboard feet shouldn't cost more than a couple of quid...


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2022)

Buy the two and put your remaining good one on ebay for £3.99


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Grrr. One of the little flip-down plastic legs on my Logitech K120 keyboard that I use with my work laptop has broken, and no longer works properly. It's a small piece of plastic, should be easy to replace, right?
> 
> Not so easy apparently. The only replacements that I've managed to find so far have been over-priced (£7.99 for a pair) and in the wrong colour (grey instead of black), or are 3d-printed and therefore a complete unknown in terms of quality beyond what I can see in the photos, which evidence that strange striated look that you get in plastic objects that are 3d-printed cheaply and pushed out without taking the time to give them a proper finish.
> 
> Two choices of how to be ripped off, when a small plastic bag full of original keyboard feet shouldn't cost more than a couple of quid...


Prop it up with a suitably sized blob of Blu-tack


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 24, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Grrr. One of the little flip-down plastic legs on my Logitech K120 keyboard that I use with my work laptop has broken, and no longer works properly. It's a small piece of plastic, should be easy to replace, right?
> 
> Not so easy apparently. The only replacements that I've managed to find so far have been over-priced (£7.99 for a pair) and in the wrong colour (grey instead of black), or are 3d-printed and therefore a complete unknown in terms of quality beyond what I can see in the photos, which evidence that strange striated look that you get in plastic objects that are 3d-printed cheaply and pushed out without taking the time to give them a proper finish.
> 
> Two choices of how to be ripped off, when a small plastic bag full of original keyboard feet shouldn't cost more than a couple of quid...



I glued half a clothes peg on each side before.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I glued half a clothes peg on each side before.


Did the side with the spring make it a bit bouncy?


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I rebooted my PC, and afterwards I notice that a small graphic of a turtle appeared in my taskbar next to the search. WTF is this nonsense?
> 
> After doing some Googling, I found out that it's some pointless garbage feature called "search highlights", which you can disable by right-clicking on your taskbar, selecting "Search" and unticking the "Search highlights" option. Apparently Microsoft thinks it's really important that I know about World Turtle Day. I disagree.
> 
> I am murderously certain that I never activated this option before. Why the fuck does Microsoft pull this kind of shit? It's like when they introduced weather info into the taskbar, they pushed that on us without asking if we wanted it in the first place. Fuck off! I've paid for this operating system, now let me use in the way that I want to. Stop cluttering my interface with your stupid and pointless bullshit that adds nothing to my utility.



I am relatively interested in world turtle day, BUT I dislike MS foisting stuff onto my fucking desktop, drives me a bit potty tbh


----------



## NoXion (May 25, 2022)

To give you an idea of how badly I'd be getting ripped off by buying the £7.99 replacement legs, a complete and brand-new keyboard of the same make and model is currently being sold on Amazon for £9.42. 

Capitalism is fucking stupid...


----------



## nick (May 25, 2022)

NoXion said:


> To give you an idea of how badly I'd be getting ripped off by buying the £7.99 replacement legs, a complete and brand-new keyboard of the same make and model is currently being sold on Amazon for £9.42.
> 
> Capitalism is fucking stupid...


Not if you are selling keyboard legs


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2022)

NoXion said:


> To give you an idea of how badly I'd be getting ripped off by buying the £7.99 replacement legs, a complete and brand-new keyboard of the same make and model is currently being sold on Amazon for £9.42.
> 
> Capitalism is fucking stupid...



Totally. I've recently discovered the joy of second hand PC peripherals. Things like keyboards can go quite cheap on ebay. I'm currently using a Hyper X mechanical with light up keys.


----------



## NoXion (May 25, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Totally. I've recently discovered the joy of second hand PC peripherals. Things like keyboards can go quite cheap on ebay. I'm currently using a Hyper X mechanical with light up keys.



The Logitech M500 mouse I use with my work laptop is a refurbished item. I would have preferred new, but I either couldn't find anyone selling that model which I was specifically looking for, or it was being sold new at an outrageous price. Can't remember which.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 25, 2022)

Some MS Office stuff I discovered recently, which I'm sharing in case they're useful to others:



> *You can extract text from images using OneNote (desktop app)!*
> 
> Ever been watching a presentation and wanted to grab the text of a slide without retyping it? You can quickly grab a screenshot - Shift-Windows-S is a good shortcut for that - into Snip & Sketch.
> 
> If you paste the image into OneNote and then right-click on the image, you will get an option to "Copy Text from Picture" - which does exactly what it says - copies text from the image to your clipboard. You can then use CTRL-V (or Windows-V if you have enabled the clipboard history) to paste the text into whatever application you want.





> *Meeting updates auto-accepted and deleted without notification*
> 
> Outlook / Exchange will sometimes accept and delete meeting updates without notifying the recipients.
> 
> ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> Some MS Office stuff I discovered recently, which I'm sharing in case they're useful to others:



I can definitely see myself using the OneNote trick, I use this a lot for documentation. Thanks!


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2022)

Best keyboard I've ever used was the IBM PC XT one I had. If it were cordless I'd be using it still.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Best keyboard I've ever used was the IBM PC XT one I had. If it were cordless I'd be using it still.



It won't be exactly the same, but I'd have a look and see what second hand wireless mechanical keyboards you find.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2022)

I definitely went to cheap when I bought a USB switcher. Keeps crapping out on me, really doesn't like my preferred mouse. Wish I'd bought a proper docking station that enables me to switch from laptop to desktop. Does seem like you to spend a fair bit more to get one that does 4k at 60Hz and I'm still thinking later this year I might get a 120htz screen.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2022)

So after looking at load of products. I'm remembering why I didn't buy a full KVM switch in January. Amazon have accepted the return of my generic USB switcher. I can live with two cables on each monitor.

Are there any decent brands that make this kind of thing. Ideally with their own power source? Can't be doing with my keyboard and mouse failing when I'm on an important phone call. I wish I could get one from a company Logitech rather then generic brands I've not heard off.


----------



## cybershot (May 25, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So after looking at load of products. I'm remembering why I didn't buy a full KVM switch in January. Amazon have accepted the return of my generic USB switcher. I can live with two cables on each monitor.
> 
> Are there any decent brands that make this kind of thing. Ideally with their own power source? Can't be doing with my keyboard and mouse failing when I'm on an important phone call. I wish I could get one from a company Logitech rather then generic brands I've not heard off.


Assuming every device has bluetooth, look at Logitech keyboards and mice that allow you to pair with multiple devices. E.g. my Logitech K380 (I have this one due it having a Mac/Windows keyboard layout, it might not suit your needs but hopefully points you in right direction)  is paired with both my Mac and my work Windows PC, I just have to use the yellow hot keys to switch between the two.
Mouse is more fiddley in that I have to reconnect the Bluetooth, I solved that by just buying another £20 wireless mouse, another £20 mouse sitting on the side vs all the faff of cabling and expense of other solutions seemed the cost effiective route.

Although they do, do multi device mice too: Logitech M590 Multi-Device Silent Wireless Mouse

A larger multi device keyboard; Logitech K780 Multi-Device Wireless Keyboard
I guess you need to switch the monitors too though? Can you use DP and HDMI and switch the input on the monitor?

Also I know I sound like a broken record, if you need to do this stuff for your job, GET THEM TO PAY FOR IT!

DSE still counts for working at home. I've recently just been given two extra monitors and a Lenovo dock for my new job!


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2022)

Which bastard got me to sign up for AliExpress?  I've just spent half hour on there and ordered this:





__





						Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com
					





					www.aliexpress.com
				




I don't fully understand it but I had to get one - arrives some time in july


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Which bastard got me to sign up for AliExpress?  I've just spent half hour on there and ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to break it to you, but it's fake. It might show 8TB when you plug it in, but sure as hell won't take a 8 TB


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2022)

I do like the ergonomic shaped logitech keyboard I've got, really comfortable for typing, expensive though.


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I hate to break it to you, but it's fake. It might show 8TB when you plug it in, but sure as hell won't take a 8 TB


yes 'too good to be true' came to mind


----------



## cybershot (May 25, 2022)

Seems a good deal. I spent £86 on this!!



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B087DFLF9S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


EDIT: Didn't quote UnderAnOpenSky so the sarcasm hasn't filtered through there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Assuming every device has bluetooth, look at Logitech keyboards and mice that allow you to pair with multiple devices. E.g. my Logitech K380 (I have this one due it having a Mac/Windows keyboard layout, it might not suit your needs but hopefully points you in right direction)  is paired with both my Mac and my work Windows PC, I just have to use the yellow hot keys to switch between the two.
> Mouse is more fiddley in that I have to reconnect the Bluetooth, I solved that by just buying another £20 wireless mouse, another £20 mouse sitting on the side vs all the faff of cabling and expense of other solutions seemed the cost effiective route.
> 
> Although they do, do multi device mice too: Logitech M590 Multi-Device Silent Wireless Mouse
> ...



Yes I'm using Display Port and HDMI cables from my monitors to do that. It's certainly a much cheaper option then a KVM, especially once you start looking at support for 60htz at 4k, never mind 120. Those Logitech keyboards look good, but I'm quite attached to my current mouse and keyboard. Work did pay for the last switch, but I obviously chose badly. Amazon accepted a return, so the best reviewed on I can find is only a tenner more, so I'll take a punt. Other option is just to work in my VM, but that comes with it's own frustrations. 

Getting extra screens and nice dock sounds like a win. Doubt I'd get anything nice then I've already got here, but I'd take an ultrawide if the boss was buying.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 25, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Are there any decent brands that make this kind of thing. Ideally with their own power source? Can't be doing with my keyboard and mouse failing when I'm on an important phone call. I wish I could get one from a company Logitech rather then generic brands I've not heard off.


I bought one of these


			https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08526J4CN?ref_=cm_sw_r_cp_ud_dp_8RGXVNQ9DH0NG0RS1RN7
		

Mine didn't come with the external switch though. It seems to work pretty well, mostly. Occasionaly something will get in a state and the PCs will repeatedly say that the USB device has malfunctioned - the only way to fix that is to unplug all the devices and leave it for a minute.
So can't say I'd massively recommend it, and it's not 4K @60Hz but it is quite inexpensive. 
I have a separate 4-way TESmart 4K @60Hz HDMI switch for my 4K monitor, and switchable bluetooth keyboard and mouse for the machines connected to that. TESmart do KVMs but they're quite expensive - they do the good stuff though - like maintaining your monitor 'presence' so your machine doesn't think the monitor has gone away.


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Seems a good deal. I spent £86 on this!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were done mate. £8 for mine and on reflection I'm fairly confident of getting 2 TBytes onto it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2022)

Virgin are here. They've sent a domestic tech. I don't think he knows how to configure the modem with static IPs. He doesn't have a list of what they should do, but on entering my account details we can't reach 192.168.0.1 anymore.

I think he now needs the first IP in the range to connect to the modem. But he doesn't know and I just suspect this from half watching at the last house.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2022)

Thank. Fucking. God

Finished my own internet setup. Felt really bad for the tech. Older guy who clearly had fuck all training at doing this. I could tell he felt really bad. He was in such a rush to leave he forgot something. I've messaged him but had no response. They still need to come back to dig up my garden, but at least he was able to patch it from next door for now.


----------



## existentialist (May 26, 2022)

I've forgotten a mysql root password. Again . Proper PITA.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 26, 2022)

Iveforgottenamysqlpasswordagain would be a pretty solid password.


----------



## alex_ (May 26, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I've forgotten a mysql root password. Again . Proper PITA.



Is it in your bash history ?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 26, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I've forgotten a mysql root password. Again . Proper PITA.



You need a password manager in your life.


----------



## existentialist (May 27, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Is it in your bash history ?


Good thought! I might check that out...


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2022)

does it show passwords? I just did _history_ and it didn't (hadn't heard of bash history before though, ta)


----------



## alex_ (May 27, 2022)

It will if you set MySQL password none interactively.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 27, 2022)

MBV said:


> Lazy question here. Use case is a sporting competition broadcasts via YouTube which is blocked to European viewers. For the moment I am using a free Chrome plugin which is a little flakey.
> 
> What is the lowest cost paid solution to this issue?


VPN, I watched iplayer in Turkey via Nord.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 27, 2022)

Epona said:


> I am relatively interested in world turtle day, BUT I dislike MS foisting stuff onto my fucking desktop, drives me a bit potty tbh


Amen!


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 27, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You need a password manager in your life.


Or a notebook.


----------



## NoXion (May 27, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Or a notebook.



A physical notebook made of paper would probably be more secure. Can't be hacked into or otherwise compromised electronically, unlike relying on third-party software.


----------



## alex_ (May 27, 2022)

NoXion said:


> A physical notebook made of paper would probably be more secure. Can't be hacked into or otherwise compromised electronically, unlike relying on third-party software.



This feels like it should be a bad practice - but for most people in most situations it isn’t.

Alex


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 27, 2022)

I'd loose a notepad. BitWarden with 2FA is probably good enough for me.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 27, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'd loose a notepad. BitWarden with 2FA is probably good enough for me.


That comment needs to lose an 'o'.


----------



## DaphneM (May 27, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> That comment needs to lose an 'o'.


probably god enough for me?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 27, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> That comment needs to lose an 'o'.



I'd edit it but you've pointed it out now.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 28, 2022)

I've decided to winnow my E-mail account. I get E-mails from places that were once of interest, but no longer are. Block sender stops further mails, and removes the latest one.

Is there any easy way of getting rid of previous E-mails from the companies I've blocked?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 28, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I've decided to winnow my E-mail account. I get E-mails from places that were once of interest, but no longer are. Block sender stops further mails, and removes the latest one.
> 
> Is there any easy way of getting rid of previous E-mails from the companies I've blocked?



Search for their email in your inbox. Then delete the results.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Search for their email in your inbox. Then delete the results.


As I suspected. Ta.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 29, 2022)

I've been playing with the TP Link Omada system in mesh mode tonight. I'd planned on just having my router & access point downstairs until I could get things set up properly here, but the WiFi in my small office upstairs was so bad I had to do something soon and of course no cables yet. Omada lets you manage multiple access points (and routers and switches) through their controller or a VM and devices just get passed to which one gives strongest signal. My plan is to have all the access points wired, but it actually lets you use them as a mesh as well, so I bought an extra access point and stuck it upstairs. 

I'm quite impressed with the experience. I think it's nice, if not nicer to navigate then the Unfi stuff we use for all our clients at work, it adopted all the devices quickly and I didn't have to faff round to connect the additional one that's just sat under my bed. I was just scrapping 4Mbps of my 350 before and it's now up to 200. Obviously it will be better when the access points are wired.  I think I'd recommend it when you get the question from people about how to extend WiFi as it's so flexible, there's a massive range of compatible APs at different price points. Also merges the 5ghz and 2ghz bands which using a stand alone AP didn't do. Not sure if that's what I want, but I'm letting it stay for now.

I'd planned on running the software on a VM, but it's got quite high requirements so I just bit the bullet and bought the controller. With electric bills going up I can half justify that to myself. The bit I'm less sure about is that it's also managing my router and now it's doing that I can't login in to it as stand alone unit. I seem to loose quite a lot of functionality this way, so I'm not sure I'll bother to keep doing it. It will also manage compatible switches, but not sure I can see any benefits of this for me.

I have been totally cheeky though. Most of their initial WiFi 6 stuff was huge and there's not much stock of the new range in the UK yet. As I needed one, I ordered an older style one (EAP610V1). In the flesh it's even bigger then I imagined. Fine under the bed. Totally not cool for when I want to ceiling mount it, so going to use Amazon's generous returns policy and send it back in 3 weeks to get a small more powerful model. They also do outdoor versions. Its quite tempting to extend the network to cover the garden in WiFi as well.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've been playing with the TP Link Omada system in mesh mode tonight. I'd planned on just having my router & access point downstairs until I could get things set up properly here, but the WiFi in my small office upstairs was so bad I had to do something soon and of course no cables yet. Omada lets you manage multiple access points (and routers and switches) through their controller or a VM and devices just get passed to which one gives strongest signal. My plan is to have all the access points wired, but it actually lets you use them as a mesh as well, so I bought an extra access point and stuck it upstairs.
> 
> I'm quite impressed with the experience. I think it's nice, if not nicer to navigate then the Unfi stuff we use for all our clients at work, it adopted all the devices quickly and I didn't have to faff round to connect the additional one that's just sat under my bed. I was just scrapping 4Mbps of my 350 before and it's now up to 200. Obviously it will be better when the access points are wired.  I think I'd recommend it when you get the question from people about how to extend WiFi as it's so flexible, there's a massive range of compatible APs at different price points. Also merges the 5ghz and 2ghz bands which using a stand alone AP didn't do. Not sure if that's what I want, but I'm letting it stay for now.
> 
> ...



I expanded my network to the garden with a 30m cable.


----------



## NoXion (May 29, 2022)

I finally worked out how to connect my Bluetooth speaker via the aux input; I have to switch it on and then plug it into the device I want it to pick up sounds from, in this case a TV.

... Which is completely the opposite of what the manual I found online was telling me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2022)

Looking at bigger hard disks to start downloading more 4k. I'd expect this from Ali Express, but come on Amazon!



two sheds 


Edit: I mean filling a 16TB drive at USB2 speeds could be intresting.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm assuming that it'll fill up eventually, whether I'll be able to read it back again is a different matter.


----------



## MBV (Jun 1, 2022)

Saw some decent offers on Western digital drives but don't remember the usb speed.  Hot UK deals will have the details.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 1, 2022)

I've got five of these, they work well.



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07KPM58FX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm looking for internal drives, but I sometimes see them cheaper in an external caddy. I could always take it out!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm looking for internal drives, but I sometimes see them cheaper in an external caddy. I could always take it out!




That is the odd thing isn't it? Same drive cheaper in an enclosure than naked.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Looking at bigger hard disks to start downloading more 4k. I'd expect this from Ali Express, but come on Amazon!
> 
> View attachment 325048
> 
> ...


My mate wanted to back up some footage we'd taken on a drive he brought that was USB 2. He decided to go shopping and return when he realised it wasn't a ten minute job.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Looking at bigger hard disks to start downloading more 4k. I'd expect this from Ali Express, but come on Amazon!
> 
> View attachment 325048
> 
> ...



That's almost certainly a scam:


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2022)

NoXion said:


> That's almost certainly a scam:




Almost? I'd say it's a certainly. I was more questioning it being listed on Amazon.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 1, 2022)

HTF do get rid of notifications? I use  'Mark all read' it sets to zero, but within minutes it is back to sixty odds.

   Ahhhhhh... that's better.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 2, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> HTF do get rid of notifications? I use  'Mark all read' it sets to zero, but within minutes it is back to sixty odds.
> 
> Ahhhhhh... that's better.



iOS or windows ?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 2, 2022)

alex_ said:


> iOS or windows ?


Windows.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm torrenting on my main PC at the moment, as I've not go my little server set up yet. Installed a VPN extension for Brave to get on IP Torrents and similar

Wonder why Google is giving me shopping results in other countries until I remembered it was running...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 6, 2022)

Rechargeable batteries for a bathroom based DAB radio.

All much of a muchness or should I avoid some brands?

Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 6, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Rechargeable batteries for a bathroom based DAB radio.
> 
> All much of a muchness or should I avoid some brands?
> 
> Suggestions appreciated.



Same problem. Trouble is they are AAA which are max 1100 mAh. Just off to replace mine. I get about three weeks at ten minutes a day from a set of 4 x 1100 mAh. I was thinking of a power bank, but not worth the expense. Just keep two sets of rechargeable ones.

The ones I use are HiQuick. they seem fine.



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/HiQuick-Batteries-Rechargeable-Capacity-Performance/dp/B085KWKFPJ/ref=sxts_rp_s_1_0?content-id=amzn1.sym.64662015-bf77-447b-8ada-ad78196ebb8a%3Aamzn1.sym.64662015-bf77-447b-8ada-ad78196ebb8a&crid=JA2UOC28E75Y&cv_ct_cx=HiQuick+batteries&keywords=HiQuick+batteries&pd_rd_i=B085KWKFPJ&pd_rd_r=0f687e04-700e-43fa-81c7-e41b615f3904&pd_rd_w=rvk0k&pd_rd_wg=1l6Et&pf_rd_p=64662015-bf77-447b-8ada-ad78196ebb8a&pf_rd_r=85RNXG8KENQYX7CG6YY9&psc=1&qid=1654525144&sprefix=hiquick+batteries%2Caps%2C91&sr=1-1-1890b328-3a40-4864-baa0-a8eddba1bf6a


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 6, 2022)

Probably should have said, it runs on 4 x AA

Need the charger too


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 6, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Rechargeable batteries for a bathroom based DAB radio.
> 
> All much of a muchness or should I avoid some brands?
> 
> Suggestions appreciated.



Panasonic Enloops if you want the best. However when I was doing the underground trips they were loosing a lot and they are expensive to replace so they switched to the Amazon ones and they were fine.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 7, 2022)

So a weird one this morning and a little concerning. Shopping on Amazon and got this error a few times when clicking on links. I've been googling buscacupom tec br, but can't find anything to suggest what it is. My fear was a browser hijack or similar. I've been clicking through lots of other sites to try and replicate it, but it didn't. This was using Edge, went through the same links on Chrome with no issues. Run a full scan on the PC using ESET. Can anyone shed any light?





Edit. And solved. It was only happening in my main Edge profile, so I had a think what was different. Disabled extensions one by one and it was bloody grammarly. So they can fuck right off.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


>




No urban?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 15, 2022)

Being asked to recommend display cables for a user's new setup.

Why do HDMI to VGA cables exist? Like what can use them? I've recommended a HDMI to VGA adapter and VGA cable, but Amazon seems full of just cables which I know won't work (for this).


----------



## MBV (Jun 15, 2022)

My IT dept gave me one of those cables:

Screen 1 - Laptop VGA to screen
Screen 2 - Laptop HDMI to screen

Means I can have three screens on my WFH setup which is useful.

ETA: both screens have VGA ports.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 15, 2022)

MBV said:


> My IT dept gave me one of those cables:
> 
> Screen 1 - Laptop VGA to screen
> Screen 2 - Laptop HDMI to screen
> ...



Your laptop has a VGA port?!

I use USB C for my third screen


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2022)

Similar for me on my desktop only I had to get an HDMI to VGA adapter when what I _really_ needed was an HDMI to VGA cable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Similar for me on my desktop only I had to get an HDMI to VGA adapter when what I _really_ needed was an HDMI to VGA cable.



Really. How does your desktop do that. Is the adaptor built in? I didn't think analogue to digital worked, hence me wondering the use of these cables.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2022)

I _think_ the two displays are HDMI but I've only got a VGA and an HDMI port.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I _think_ the two displays are HDMI but I've only got a VGA and an HDMI port.



Oh. I'm almost certain you can't use the VGA port to a digital input without an adaptor. But happy to be told I'm wrong.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2022)

there might be an adapter in the HDMI socket, it's a small rectangular box.

Or I might be talking bollocks


----------



## MBV (Jun 15, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Your laptop has a VGA port?!
> 
> I use USB C for my third screen



Yep. Dell Latitude. My work gave me a monitor that had only display port and VGA connectors on. I was sure I would need an adapter but got given this cable which works fine.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 20, 2022)

Monday morning rant. Why do Dell use the same product numbers for three different sized PCs. One of which takes laptop and the other 2 desktop RAM? Even more frustrating even entering the service tag on their website doesn't tell you which one it is. I'd just open them up to have a look, but they're a couple of hours drive away.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 20, 2022)

Is there something up with Google today?

I searched something and the search engine came up as bing. Did it on my Chromebook, it went to Yahoo.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 20, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is there something up with Google today?
> 
> I searched something and the search engine came up as bing. Did it on my Chromebook, it went to Yahoo.



I'd say the chance of Google redirecting to competitor is pretty much zero.

Are you typing google in to your address bar or searching from there and your browser is using the wrong search engine?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 20, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'd say the chance of Google redirecting to competitor is pretty much zero.
> 
> Are you typing google in to your address bar or searching from there and your browser is using the wrong search engine?



Google is my homepage, searching from there, and it is coming up as a Bing search.

Do you know how to set Google as default search engine?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 20, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Google is my homepage, searching from there, and it is coming up as a Bing search.
> 
> Do you know how to set Google as default search engine?



Which browser do you use?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 20, 2022)

In Firefox it's three bars at top right > Settings > Search then click Duckduckgo.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2022)

Make Google your homepage - Google Search Help
					

You can quickly get to Google every time you open your browser by making Google your homepage.  Change your homepage Choose a browser below, then follow the steps on your computer. If



					support.google.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 20, 2022)

I poked about in Chrome settings, and seem to have sorted the problem. How very odd.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 22, 2022)

My landline internet was experiencing some connectivity issues yesterday morning, so I had the bright idea of activating my phone's wi-fi hotspot and using that to stay connected to my workplace VPN. 

What I'm wondering is, when both connections are active and functional, is there any preference in terms of which connection my computer routes internet traffic through? I'd like it if the ethernet connection to the router was used first, in order to prevent my mobile data being needlessly used up.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 22, 2022)

NoXion Windows always uses Ethernet over wi-fi if both connections are up.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 23, 2022)

What souljacker said.

But you can set metrics to set you're preferred order, which for example you'd have to do if you wanted to set a wifi adapter with higher priority than an ethernet network.









						How to change the priority order of network adapters on Windows 10
					

If you use multiple network adapters on your Windows 10 PC, in this guide, we'll show you the steps to prioritize each one in two different ways.




					www.windowscentral.com


----------



## NoXion (Jun 27, 2022)

Anyone got any recommendations for extending the range or boosting the signal of Bluetooth devices? I've absolutely become fed up with the stuttering from my portable speaker when listening to podcasts or music from my PC.

For the moment I am using the interim solution of connecting the speaker to my smartphone and listening through that, but it's sub-optimal because I don't have adblocking on that device.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 27, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for extending the range or boosting the signal of Bluetooth devices? I've absolutely become fed up with the stuttering from my portable speaker when listening to podcasts or music from my PC.
> 
> For the moment I am using the interim solution of connecting the speaker to my smartphone and listening through that, but it's sub-optimal because I don't have adblocking on that device.



What are you playing? I use Chromecast audio and they work on WiFi so much greater range. Plays from the browser and Spotify app. If the speaker has 3.5mm in it will work. You can even group them for ghetto Sonos.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 27, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> What are you playing? I use Chromecast audio and they work on WiFi so much greater range. Plays from the browser and Spotify app. If the speaker has 3.5mm in it will work. You can even group them for ghetto Sonos.



I'm thinking mainly YouTube videos, but I don't want anything too specialised, I just want to feed audio wirelessly from a device. What's the alternative to buying a Google product?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 27, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I'm thinking mainly YouTube videos, but I don't want anything too specialised, I just want to feed audio wirelessly from a device. What's the alternative to buying a Google product?



I honestly don't know anything else in the same product category. I'd have liked something more generic, but they seem to fill an almost unique niche. Probably to unique as Google don't do them anymore as a separate device, you'd have to get one from eBay. Does what you need to the range of your WiFi though.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 27, 2022)

It's called Chromecast Built-in now and it's available on quite a few wireless speakers if you, err, Google it. Including Sony, B&O etc
Chromecast built-in - Audio 

But Bluetooth should be fine over normal distances so maybe an issue with either your computer or the speaker.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2022)

Went to the office that is closing down yesterday and got 2 nice office chairs, the projector I won , 2 x 24 inch Elite Display monitors and a docking station.

Also went a bit crazy, instead of getting a gfx card, I got a Ryzen 5 5600g, MSI MAC Tomahawk B550 motherboard, WD Black SN850 1TB ssd , 16 GB DDR4 3600mz.

More for my music stuff, got the console for gaming for the moment.

Then next month Il get a gfx card just before I get fired. May as well get the toys in now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 4, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Went to the office that is closing down yesterday and got 2 mice office chairs, the projector I won , 2 x 24 inch Elite Display monitors and a docking station.
> 
> Also went a bit crazy, instead of getting a gfx card, I got a Ryzen 5 5600g, MSI MAC Tomahawk B550 motherboard, WD Black SN850 1TB ssd , 16 GB DDR4 3600mz.
> 
> ...



That's quite a haul!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 4, 2022)

Apparently there is a shortage of X box controllers. I cant find one without paying £90 (RRP £55). In fact it's hard to even find a decent wireless third party one for that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 5, 2022)

So I built the new rig, and blimey she is swift.

I mainly upgraded due to getting a trakror s4 mk3 pretty cheap from cex last month but on my old rig every time it tried to load a tune ( analysed or not ) it would stutter and I couldn't mix.

Now the new rig loads tunes and analyses within second and the load doesn't even care.

I'm very happy, although now thinking il keep this for music and build a dedicated gaming rig with a ryzen.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 5, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> So I built the new rig, and blimey she is swift.
> 
> I mainly upgraded due to getting a trakror s4 mk3 pretty cheap from cex last month but on my old rig every time it tried to load a tune ( analysed or not ) it would stutter and I couldn't mix.
> 
> ...



Is it a music thing that means they don't play nice together?

Still think Intel has the best price/performance ratio at the moment for gaming, but it changes fast so might be wrong. Mine is stupidly over powered for running Geforce Now, can't wait for the 4 series cards to be out. Certainly going to get one on pre order when I get a chance. Will probably move over to an ultrawide monitor at the same time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 6, 2022)

Found out the Dell tech took a monitor apart at a client's site trying to replace the GPU on a CAD work station. The client had to show him where the PC was. Words fail me.

Didn't work even when he found where to put it. I spent an 1hr15 mins on the live chat refusing to try different cables and insisting the next tech had all the parts that could be changed and not just a motherboard. Spoke to a manager and all of a sudden it's possible.

Apparently we always buy Dell because of the tech support.


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2022)

Someone sent out an email to a few people (all for a legit reason for the organisation I volunteer with) asking us "who would be free Monday 4pm for a quick online call to discuss x?"

I am very afraid of looking stupid for asking what is an online call and do I need anything installed on what device to take part in that?

Any info from urbanites so that I don't make a tit of myself (well at least not more than usual) would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## strung out (Jul 10, 2022)

Epona said:


> Someone sent out an email to a few people (all for a legit reason for the organisation I volunteer with) asking us "who would be free Monday 4pm for a quick online call to discuss x?"
> 
> I am very afraid of looking stupid for asking what is an online call and do I need anything installed on what device to take part in that?
> 
> Any info from urbanites so that I don't make a tit of myself (well at least not more than usual) would be appreciated, thank you!


It's likely to be Google Hangouts, Zoom or Microsoft Teams. All are free to use with varying levels of faff for installation and account setup. Best thing to do is reply asking what meeting/call software they use, and then we can give specific advice on how to get yourself set up. It should be fairly straightforward, and you should be able to test things beforehand.


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> It's likely to be Google Hangouts, Zoom or Microsoft Teams. All are free to use with varying levels of faff for installation and account setup. Best thing to do is reply asking what meeting/call software they use, and then we can give specific advice on how to get yourself set up. It should be fairly straightforward, and you should be able to test things beforehand.



Thanks for the info!  I assume it would have to be on my phone as I don't have a microphone for my PC (I had a headset for gaming but it's knackered now).


----------



## strung out (Jul 10, 2022)

Epona said:


> Thanks for the info!  I assume it would have to be on my phone as I don't have a microphone for my PC (I had a headset for gaming but it's knackered now).


That's fine, they've all got apps for mobile devices I think!


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> That's fine, they've all got apps for mobile devices I think!



Thanks again!  So I'll need somewhere quiet to do it (OH is getting ready for work at 4pm so I don't think I'll have much luck there), and to find out if it is going to be a video call so I can make sure I have some clothes on (it's going to be hot again) and have the phone positioned somewhere appropriate.

Thanks for the assistance, I know a lot of people who had jobs and started working from home a couple of years ago due to the pandemic quickly got used to all this, but I've not needed to use it before, so it's all new.   I can build a PC but I struggle with turning the volume up and down on my phone


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

Epona said:


> Thanks again!  So I'll need somewhere quiet to do it (OH is getting ready for work at 4pm so I don't think I'll have much luck there), and to find out if it is going to be a video call so I can make sure I have some clothes on (it's going to be hot again) and have the phone positioned somewhere appropriate.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance, I know a lot of people who had jobs and started working from home a couple of years ago due to the pandemic quickly got used to all this, but I've not needed to use it before, so it's all new.   I can build a PC but I struggle with turning the volume up and down on my phone


You have my sympathy, I'm a PC person too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2022)

I can't decide if I currently hate Virgin or Dell more at the moment. Virgin for making a complete mess of installing buisness internet in two houses taking me countless hours to sort out. And then sending me a huge bill yesterday which I was told I wouldnt have to pay.

Or Dell who I can't reach by phone who failed to repair a PC on two occasions and can't see a problem and couldn't see any a problem with why I didn't want the client to send it back for further investigation leaving them without a PC. It's CAD machine so it's not like the can jump on anything. I'm stupidly busy today and found out despite promises they did nothing so that's probably another hour lost I don't really have.

Those of you who have done this for a while. Are they all this bad? I'm told we buy Dell for the customer service.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 12, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I can't decide if I currently hate Virgin or Dell more at the moment. Virgin for making a complete mess of installing buisness internet in two houses taking me countless hours to sort out. And then sending me a huge bill yesterday which I was told I wouldnt have to pay.
> 
> Or Dell who I can't reach by phone who failed to repair a PC on two occasions and can't see a problem and couldn't see any a problem with why I didn't want the client to send it back for further investigation leaving them without a PC. It's CAD machine so it's not like the can jump on anything. I'm stupidly busy today and found out despite promises they did nothing so that's probably another hour lost I don't really have.
> 
> Those of you who have done this for a while. Are they all this bad? I'm told we buy Dell for the customer service.


No idea about their laptops but their switches are shit and their switch support is rubbish.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 12, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Is it a music thing that means they don't play nice together?
> 
> Still think Intel has the best price/performance ratio at the moment for gaming, but it changes fast so might be wrong. Mine is stupidly over powered for running Geforce Now, can't wait for the 4 series cards to be out. Certainly going to get one on pre order when I get a chance. Will probably move over to an ultrawide monitor at the same time.


No my old PC was built 5 years ago and the processor/ram just couldn't handle it all. Il still keep it as a media server or donate it to a family member who might need it.


----------



## Chz (Jul 12, 2022)

They're installing FTTP cables all 'round our block of flats this week!! I'm actually reasonably happy with the BT FTTC offering (I get a full 76Mbps), but they've started to take the piss on the billing front.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2022)

Chz said:


> They're installing FTTP cables all 'round our block of flats this week!! I'm actually reasonably happy with the BT FTTC offering (I get a full 76Mbps), but they've started to take the piss on the billing front.



I'm not at all jealous. I mean 300Mbs is nice, but after recent experiences I won't be unhappy to ditch Virgin.


----------



## Chz (Jul 12, 2022)

I was looking at prices, and I think 300Mbps is the sweet spot. Still 4x faster than what I have and cheaper to boot. They promise it's shared infrastructure and we can go with whoever we want.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 12, 2022)

Got an Excel question.

I have just got a huge (about 600) load of stamps in. I'm entering them into a spreadsheet before scanning them, identifying them with an asterisk in column F. Country A, Year B, Stanley Gibbons number C, Value D, Comments E.

If I sort them by Country, I'll have the asterisk which identifies this batch all over the shop.

Is there a 'command' that would let me tally the value of the asterisked stamps, no matter where they are in the spreadsheet.

I know I can just wait until they are all entered then do it before sorting, but it get boring doing the one thing for ages.


----------



## MBV (Jul 12, 2022)

Just the find option? Control and F to find number of instances of the asterix

You would use the find all option.

There may be a more stylish solution to this which I'll let others provide 🙂


----------



## existentialist (Jul 12, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Got an Excel question.
> 
> I have just got a huge (about 600) load of stamps in. I'm entering them into a spreadsheet before scanning them, identifying them with an asterisk in column F. Country A, Year B, Stanley Gibbons number C, Value D, Comments E.
> 
> ...


=IF($F2='*', $D2, 0) in a new column, then sum that column.

Not entirely sure about whether your spreadsheet will happily do a string comparison with =, and obviously you'll need to copy the formula into all the rows. I'm also assuming your first row is 2.

ETA: it appears that Excel will compare strings with =


----------



## two sheds (Jul 12, 2022)

existentialist said:


> =IF($F2='*', $D2, 0) in a new column, then sum that column.


Now I think I understand the question


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 12, 2022)

I paid $29.00 posted, I've put about 10% or less into the spreadsheet, I'm at £50 already. A goldmine. (Not that they are for sale.)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2022)

Chz said:


> I was looking at prices, and I think 300Mbps is the sweet spot. Still 4x faster than what I have and cheaper to boot. They promise it's shared infrastructure and we can go with whoever we want.



Zen would definitely be my preferred choice here.

I certainly never struggle with 300Mbps. Amusingly I have the same package as a school I support.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 12, 2022)

existentialist said:


> =IF($F2='*', $D2, 0) in a new column, then sum that column.
> 
> Not entirely sure about whether your spreadsheet will happily do a string comparison with =, and obviously you'll need to copy the formula into all the rows. I'm also assuming your first row is 2.
> 
> ETA: it appears that Excel will compare strings with =


Thank you.


----------



## nick (Jul 13, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Got an Excel question.
> 
> I have just got a huge (about 600) load of stamps in. I'm entering them into a spreadsheet before scanning them, identifying them with an asterisk in column F. Country A, Year B, Stanley Gibbons number C, Value D, Comments E.
> 
> ...


Don't use Asterix - it means "anything" to excel (cf also "?") - it is a wildcard 

Maybe start using something else unique like "xx"?

===============
Excel has 3 wildcards you can use in your formulas:

Asterisk (*) - zero or more characters
Question mark (?) - any one character
Tilde (~) - escape for literal character (~*) a literal question mark (~?), or a literal tilde (~~)
=============


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 13, 2022)

nick said:


> Don't use Asterix - it means "anything" to excel (cf also "?") - it is a wildcard
> 
> Maybe start using something else unique like "xx"?
> 
> ...



Thank you. I can use anything, it is just an indicator that the stamps are from this lot.

I bought two lots from the same seller, total $48 US posted. I still have about 20% of the first lot to scan and list, despite spending about five hours on it yesterday.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2022)

I've started using Mozilla Firefox and now I can never go back to Google Chrome
					

The year is 2008 and I had been using Mozilla Firefox for two years after my painful but inevitable breakup with Internet Explorer. But, out of school and professional necessity, I had to make the swi




					www.techradar.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 17, 2022)

What is the 'lump' that some cables have? They appear on everything from power supply cables to micro USB cables.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 17, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> What is the 'lump' that some cables have? They appear on everything from power supply cables to micro USB cables.


Ferrite core?








						What Is a Ferrite Core?
					

What is a ferrite core? Learn about the different functions of ferrite cores in this article.




					resources.pcb.cadence.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 17, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> Ferrite core?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's it. Thank you.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 26, 2022)

After fighting Dell for over a month to fix a client's PC (they've had two visits already) I got a generic emails saying the parts have been dispatched to the technician with no explanation.

After chasing I was told on this model that power supply is built into the motherboard. It's a desktop used for CAD. 😖


----------



## Chz (Jul 26, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> After fighting Dell for over a month to fix a client's PC (they've had two visits already) I got a generic emails saying the parts have been dispatched to the technician with no explanation.
> 
> After chasing I was told on this model that power supply is built into the motherboard. It's a desktop used for CAD. 😖


I've had nothing but praise for their Premium Support, being that it's only a few quid a month and I think it's well worth it for on-site service. I didn't realise the regular support was that dire.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 26, 2022)

Chz said:


> I've had nothing but praise for their Premium Support, being that it's only a few quid a month and I think it's well worth it for on-site service. I didn't realise the regular support was that dire.



The weird thing is it normally isn't. It's a bit clunky to arrange, but they just sort stuff and do go to the customers site.

This one has been the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 26, 2022)

Just phoned up Virgin to moan about a discount not being applied. They've sorted it and offered to move me from 350 meg down to 800meg down for an extra £1.50 a month. 

I should probably go and download the internet or something now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 27, 2022)

I've been thinking about expanding the amount of storage I've got at home as I start to download more 4k. I was wondering the best method to add more drives, but I'm coming to the conclusion that it makes more sense to replace the ones I've got in my little micro server with 6-8TB drives and keep the old ones for cold storage.


Just spotted this morning that we're going to get 30TB drives next year with 50TB on the horizon.


Seagate announces 30TB HDDs coming in mid-2023, bigger 50TB+ in 2026


----------



## MBV (Jul 27, 2022)

Turns out I have unknowingly been limiting the internet connection (via ethernet) on my desktop PC for the last two years by using some ancient poweline adapters!

Oh well 🙂


----------



## Chz (Jul 27, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've been thinking about expanding the amount of storage I've got at home as I start to download more 4k. I was wondering the best method to add more drives, but I'm coming to the conclusion that it makes more sense to replace the ones I've got in my little micro server with 6-8TB drives and keep the old ones for cold storage.
> 
> 
> Just spotted this morning that we're going to get 30TB drives next year with 50TB on the horizon.
> ...


I tend to never watch things more than once, with the exceptions tending to be TV series that are 720p at best. So I make do with 2x3TB in the NAS. I just delete stuff when I'm done with it. The music collection is only a few hundred GBs, photos even less than that. I suppose some day I might update it, but I'm generally only using a TB or so of it and the write speed is already limited by Gb ethernet.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 27, 2022)

MBV said:


> Turns out I have unknowingly been limiting the internet connection (via ethernet) on my desktop PC for the last two years by using some ancient poweline adapters!
> 
> Oh well 🙂
> 
> View attachment 334701



Is that before or after?


----------



## MBV (Jul 27, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Is that before or after?


After.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 27, 2022)

Chz said:


> I tend to never watch things more than once, with the exceptions tending to be TV series that are 720p at best. So I make do with 2x3TB in the NAS. I just delete stuff when I'm done with it. The music collection is only a few hundred GBs, photos even less than that. I suppose some day I might update it, but I'm generally only using a TB or so of it and the write speed is already limited by Gb ethernet.



Yes, there is an element of that. I don't really have a music collection anymore (well it's not been used or updated since I got Spotify) and I don't back most films and tv up as it could all be downloaded again. 

I quite like 10Gbs at home but it's just a bit to expensive at the moment sadly.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 27, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes, there is an element of that. I don't really have a music collection anymore (well it's not been used or updated since I got Spotify) and I don't back most films and tv up as it could all be downloaded again.


Yes, but what happens when the Internet crashes and is no more, or they put up access prices to huge figures? What happens then eh? You'll be stranded with a useless Spotify account that's what will happen.

I say this because I'm going through listening to and ripping all my CDs for this very eventuality.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 27, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Yes, but what happens when the Internet crashes and is no more, or they put up access prices to huge figures? What happens then eh? You'll be stranded with a useless Spotify account that's what will happen.
> 
> I say this because I'm going through listening to and ripping all my CDs for this very eventuality.



You can download music and I have quite a lot cached on my phone, so I can play offline for a good while. We've got a record player as well, although mostly the vinyl is hers.

If prices go up, then switch to a different provider or start torrenting again.


----------



## MBV (Jul 27, 2022)

I'm not really a TV  / film hoarder but do tend to download a lot of music in Flac format which at some point may need to be moved to a NAS.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 27, 2022)

FFS I decided I was going to use flac for all the CD rips but I just checked and Celluloid has defaulted back to ogg for most of them.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 27, 2022)

two sheds said:


> FFS I decided I was going to use flac for all the CD rips but I just checked and Celluloid has defaulted back to ogg for most of them.



Can you hear the difference between 320kbs and FLAC? Someone posted a test on here recently and I was shocked at how badly I did.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## dervish (Jul 28, 2022)

I quite like ogg, it's a small file format and sounds great, if I knew beforehand I think I might be able to tell the difference between ogg and flac, but not enough to notice or care, especially streaming over BT headphones.

I decided that I was fed up with spotify/YTmusic etc deciding what I would listen to and see how easy it would be to recreate a music collection. I found all my "liked" playlists from Google music, spotify, deezer and youtube music, ran them through Transfer Playlists Between Music Services | Tune My Music and had a few playlists to import into Lidarr. 
It worked brilliantly, all my favourite artists appeared and it started creating my library. What I didn't take into account was that if I had liked one song by one artist it would now merrily go off and download their entire catalogue. After a couple of hours of cleaning up I have a personalised music library and get to listen to loads of tracks by artists that I didn't know about as there is loads of stuff that doesn't make it to the main streaming services. 
I also found a really cool little docker container that looks at your music library and tries to find all the music videos by that artist from youtube. Personalised MTV!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 28, 2022)

MBV said:


> I'm not really a TV  / film hoarder but do tend to download a lot of music in Flac format which at some point may need to be moved to a NAS.


My car won't play Flac.


----------



## MBV (Jul 28, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> My car won't play Flac.


That is a wrinkle in using flac. I transcode to mp3 or just use Spotify in the car.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 29, 2022)

Just out of curiosity I have just bought a GCSE computer science revise and test questions book, just to see what is being taught that i was never taught because I'm pretty old and most of it didn't exist when I was young, 

I would have failed the exam if I took it but it has given be more knowledge ( or at least re awakened some grey cells)

But I do feel really out  of touch


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 29, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just out of curiosity I have just bought a GCSE computer science revise and test questions book, just to see what is being taught that i was never taught because I'm pretty old and most of it didn't exist when I was young,
> 
> I would have failed the exam if I took it but it has given be more knowledge ( or at least re awakened some grey cells)
> 
> But I do feel really out  of touch



Look at A+ material?

Although I'm sure you don't need it!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 29, 2022)

I passed the A plus in 2015, might be a bit out if date now though... it is the basic stuff I'm struggling to remember but give me a cloud / SAAS / IAAS /PAAS and I'm all over it  😀


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 29, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I passed the A plus in 2015, might be a bit out if date now though... it is the basic stuff I'm struggling to remember but give me a cloud / SAAS / IAAS /PAAS and I'm all over it  😀



Well, that's we have Google. I did mine last year and there's already plenty I don't remember. But when I come across something it prompts me where to look for the answer.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 29, 2022)

There's a GCSE in Computer Science! Christ. I'm shit at programming so I'd probably fail it too.




UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well, that's we have Google. I did mine last year and there's already plenty I don't remember. But when I come across something it prompts me where to look for the answer.



Rather ironically after my above statement I did recruitment recently and because I'm a bastard and know people can talk to the talk, I wanna see if they can walk the walk. 

So I set them tests. They know this in advance, they are even given a clue as to what it might entail so they can prepare.
The test computer is set up with Wifi. I know full well when I might need to do some scripting, I'm probably gonna google it, nick someone else's code and adjust it to what I need, rather than spend 8 hours on it.

They needed to do some Powershell, pretty basic stuff, check for a file, display a popup (only needed to basic for the purpose of the test) run an if statement. About 5 lines of code. For each line if they were there or there about 1 point and 2 points for spot on.
This basically meant nerds that might struggle in interviews theoretically give themselves a big head start by proving they can do the basics, while the talk to the talkers would have to really pull it out the bag for the interview.

Seems I asked for too much, as pretty much everyone did terrible with the test.

Anyway my point is, the test at no point said you can't use the internet. The computer was connected to wifi meaning I had to go out of my way to ensure they had internet access. Out of the 7 people we interviewed only 1 of them actually used Google.

Which was intended as part of the test, what do you do in real life, you google it. So use your initiative  and google it.

The person I offered it too ended up turning it down as wasn't enough money (the money was on the JD ffs) So I didn't employ any of them, most didn't prepare for the test, no common sense, and most didn't even prepare for the interview either so gone back out to recruitment. 
I get it's a competitive market out there at the moment and we're probably not attracting the right talent for the wage, but Jesus. Probably the worst bunch of interviews I've done! A bit demoralising.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 30, 2022)

cybershot said:


> There's a GCSE in Computer Science! Christ. I'm shit at programming so I'd probably fail it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What position was this for? I think I'd get a fair bit of performance anxiety if I was asked to script stuff in an interview. I can see why you'd set practical stuff though. The owner has been interviewing recently and had someone who said that cyber security was his thing and couldn't answer what ports SMTP and HTTPS were on. It seems to have gone quite on that and tbh we're coping. I'm hoping it means there's more of a budget for a raise in September.


----------



## xenon (Jul 30, 2022)

I did GCSE computing in the 90s. All I really remember was a lot of dry stuff about database structures. Or data storage generally. Fields records files.  But also we did get to make a program in BBC basic. I made a simple quiz thing.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 30, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> What position was this for? I think I'd get a fair bit of performance anxiety if I was asked to script stuff in an interview. I can see why you'd set practical stuff though. The owner has been interviewing recently and had someone who said that cyber security was his thing and couldn't answer what ports SMTP and HTTPS were on. It seems to have gone quite on that and tbh we're coping. I'm hoping it means there's more of a budget for a raise in September.


It was for application packaging. Which most of the time is click click next. It’s not overly hard but sometimes some stuff is a pita and requires a bit of scripting.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 30, 2022)

xenon said:


> I did GCSE computing in the 90s. All I really remember was a lot of dry stuff about database structures. Or data storage generally. Fields records files.  But also we did get to make a program in BBC basic. I made a simple quiz thing.


this is what I did mid 90s. It was more about using office and doing a bit of basic file maintenance with the OS. One of the easiest exams I did. But I was lucky. I had a windows 3.1 pc at home and most of the questions seemed geared around that. Where as the school had acorns running Corel ( I think) suite so some of them probably struggled.


----------



## xenon (Jul 30, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> What position was this for? I think I'd get a fair bit of performance anxiety if I was asked to script stuff in an interview. I can see why you'd set practical stuff though. The owner has been interviewing recently and had someone who said that cyber security was his thing and couldn't answer what ports SMTP and HTTPS were on. It seems to have gone quite on that and tbh we're coping. I'm hoping it means there's more of a budget for a raise in September.



I would have loved to get into IT security. I genuinely find networking and network security fascinating. Trouble is half the standard suite of tools are in accessible with a screen reader. Command line Linux stuff I can do obviously. But things like Armitage, berp sweet, nope. It still pisses me off actually. I bought loads of books well a few books. Anywa harumph


----------



## xenon (Jul 30, 2022)

Kali Linux  used to work with orca but then didn’t. Couple of blind guys drew it it to their attention but it never got fixed. I used to SSH in from windows.


----------



## xenon (Jul 30, 2022)

cybershot said:


> this is what I did mid 90s. It was more about using office and doing a bit of basic file maintenance with the OS. One of the easiest exams I did. But I was lucky. I had a windows 3.1 pc at home and most of the questions seemed geared around that. Where as the school had acorns running Corel ( I think) suite so some of them probably struggled.



I think I’m a little bit older than you. I was doing it on dos early to mid 90s. Actually I was just talking about this last night with friends. It was a College for the Blind and one of the students wrote a mail client. It was really good for the time, we all used it to access email obviously and news groups. The guy who wrote it was pretty much a genius though. Very smart and did something big computing wise with Channel 4 I think.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2022)

xenon said:


> I would have loved to get into IT security. I genuinely find networking and network security fascinating.


Any good web-based introduction you'd recommend? Command line Linux stuff particularly


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 30, 2022)

cybershot said:


> this is what I did mid 90s. It was more about using office and doing a bit of basic file maintenance with the OS. One of the easiest exams I did. But I was lucky. I had a windows 3.1 pc at home and most of the questions seemed geared around that. Where as the school had acorns running Corel ( I think) suite so some of them probably struggled.



I did Information Systems and I wanted to really like it, but I don't think the teacher knew that much and she was more interested in teaching us how to lay stuff out in word, although I admit the basic excel stuff served me well. I don't remember any nuts and bolts stuff. I was quite lucky as had PCs at home since I was quite young and this would have been the time I was learning about autoexec.bat and config.sys to get my games to run.



xenon said:


> I would have loved to get into IT security. I genuinely find networking and network security fascinating. Trouble is half the standard suite of tools are in accessible with a screen reader. Command line Linux stuff I can do obviously. But things like Armitage, berp sweet, nope. It still pisses me off actually. I bought loads of books well a few books. Anywa harumph



That does seem really shit.


----------



## xenon (Jul 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Any good web-based introduction you'd recommend? Command line Linux stuff particularly



To be honest I find it easier learning from books. Pick a distro and get a book on administering it. I also like things like the server cookbooks. And network cookbooks. By The likes of O’Reilly media. Digital ocean has some good tutorials. trouble is though a lot of places use out of date instructions or  badly written, just messy. Also I write lots of notes. I should get back into some more linux stuff actually.


----------



## xenon (Jul 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Any good web-based introduction you'd recommend? Command line Linux stuff particularly



Oh if you want to do networking in particular. Grab Nmatp andthe nmap cookbook. It’s a great tool for learning about networking, ports all that stuff. Just don’t run it against a computer you don’t own. Just in case. Legal wise.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 30, 2022)

I've not done any home labbing/learning for ages. Moving house has partly got in the way, but my heads just not been it after work. It's a wet afternoon and I really should so started playing. Installed PFSense on Hyper V and got a VM behind it and connected. Feels good to have made a start. Maybe when I finally get round to getting this house wired as I want, I'll replace the router with an old PC running it.

It's very nice to spin up VMs on my main PC with NVMe drives. When I get the other PC I normally use for this kind of thing running, it might have to have a hard drive upgrade.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 30, 2022)

cybershot said:


> There's a GCSE in Computer Science! Christ. I'm shit at programming so I'd probably fail it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How'd I do? 


```
foreach ($result in Get-ChildItem -Path c:\temp\ -File -Name 'apps.csv' -Recurse)
{
if ($result -ne $null)
{$result.ToString() | out-gridview
}
else
{}

}
```


----------



## cybershot (Jul 30, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> How'd I do?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Good enough. Got job?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 31, 2022)

Does anyone know the best way to keep a copy of Windows Server running past the evaluation period without paying the full Microsoft license fee? Like Windows 10/11 & Office, there seem to plenty of places you can get a key from online starting at a tenner. Or are there any free tools which would do it? 

My goal this time round is to set up a hybrid Azure AD setup as well as setting up remote access to a VM from outside the network. Does this complicate things in terms of software "phoning home"?


----------



## cybershot (Jul 31, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Does anyone know the best way to keep a copy of Windows Server running past the evaluation period without paying the full Microsoft license fee? Like Windows 10/11 & Office, there seem to plenty of places you can get a key from online starting at a tenner. Or are there any free tools which would do it?
> 
> My goal this time round is to set up a hybrid Azure AD setup as well as setting up remote access to a VM from outside the network. Does this complicate things in terms of software "phoning home"?


You’ll need to create an account to view this post.





__





						Loading…
					





					forums.mydigitallife.net
				




Pretty sure I’ve sent you this before. 😉


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 31, 2022)

cybershot said:


> You’ll need to create an account to view this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have and I've got it saved.

I didn't realise that it worked on Windows Server


----------



## cybershot (Jul 31, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You have and I've got it saved.
> 
> I didn't realise that it worked on Windows Server


Now you say that. It’s been a while since I spun up a server edition at home. I’m pretty sure that script works as it just emulates a KMS server. If it doesn’t there will certainly be something else on that site that will do the trick but might require a bit of searching. They aren’t the most friendly bunch and expect you read to everything before asking questions.

I’ve certainly used something else that turns your server into a kms server so all your local windows also license against it when you set up an AD.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 31, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I’ve certainly used something else that turns your server into a kms server so all your local windows also license against it when you set up an AD.


that’s this.










						GitHub - massgravel/Microsoft-Activation-Scripts: A Windows and Office activator using HWID / KMS38 / Online KMS activation methods, with a focus on open-source code and fewer antivirus detections.
					

A Windows and Office activator using HWID / KMS38 / Online KMS activation methods, with a focus on open-source code and fewer antivirus detections. - GitHub - massgravel/Microsoft-Activation-Script...




					github.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 31, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Now you say that. It’s been a while since I spun up a server edition at home. I’m pretty sure that script works as it just emulates a KMS server. If it doesn’t there will certainly be something else on that site that will do the trick but might require a bit of searching. They aren’t the most friendly bunch and expect you read to everything before asking questions.
> 
> I’ve certainly used something else that turns your server into a kms server so all your local windows also license against it when you set up an AD.



I'll see if it does the trick this afternoon. I deleted all my old VMs and have just downloaded 2022 to have a play with.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 31, 2022)

cybershot said:


> that’s this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Link seems to be broken (I've signed into GitHub as well)


----------



## cybershot (Jul 31, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. Link seems to be broken (I've signed into GitHub as well)


Perhaps clicked before I edited it and corrected it.

This is actually the kms emulator I used. So you can point your own clients a lot a local machine on your network instead.  Post not been updated since 2020 so no idea if still works.





__





						Loading…
					





					forums.mydigitallife.net


----------



## souljacker (Jul 31, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Does anyone know the best way to keep a copy of Windows Server running past the evaluation period without paying the full Microsoft license fee? Like Windows 10/11 & Office, there seem to plenty of places you can get a key from online starting at a tenner. Or are there any free tools which would do it?
> 
> My goal this time round is to set up a hybrid Azure AD setup as well as setting up remote access to a VM from outside the network. Does this complicate things in terms of software "phoning home"?


I've always done this:









						Windows Server 2016/2019/2022 Evaluation: How to extend the Trial Period
					

In this blog post I will show you how to extend your trial period to three years. The evaluation version of Windows Server 2016 / 2022 is valid for 180 days and you can convert your trial version t…




					sid-500.com
				




No idea how it will be affected by Azure but it will definitely give you an extension on the on-prem server.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2022)

xenon said:


> Oh if you want to do networking in particular. Grab Nmatp andthe nmap cookbook. It’s a great tool for learning about networking, ports all that stuff. Just don’t run it against a computer you don’t own. Just in case. Legal wise.


I collect IPs of people trying to break into my systems, and sometimes play around with nmap to target them. I managed to mount a Samba share from one, one time. I may have deleted stuff


----------



## two sheds (Jul 31, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I collect IPs of people trying to break into my systems,


where do you find that?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 31, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Does anyone know the best way to keep a copy of Windows Server running past the evaluation period without paying the full Microsoft license fee? Like Windows 10/11 & Office, there seem to plenty of places you can get a key from online starting at a tenner. Or are there any free tools which would do it?
> 
> My goal this time round is to set up a hybrid Azure AD setup as well as setting up remote access to a VM from outside the network. Does this complicate things in terms of software "phoning home"?



You should be able to rearm it once at least


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2022)

two sheds said:


> where do you find that?


Oh, all you have to do is open up a port on your router, and log incoming traffic.

I use a variety of tools on my VPS which track suspicious logins, and do various throttling things to them, which conveniently logs them, providing me with a list of serial offenders.

My front line defence is something called OSSec, with fail2ban, which dynamically creates firewall rules to block, eg, multiple failed ssh logins, or dubious web requests.

ETA: be thoughtful about what machines you attack, though, because a lot of them are innocent users' machines that have been taken over by viruses/worms and used as part of botnet attacks. When I've attacked them back (rarely and amateurishly), I generally tried to do it to disable the attack, not trash someone's entire dataset.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 31, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Oh, all you have to do is open up a port on your router, and log incoming traffic.
> 
> I use a variety of tools on my VPS which track suspicious logins, and do various throttling things to them, which conveniently logs them, providing me with a list of serial offenders.
> 
> ...


Interesting, ta, will take a look. There's no way I'll be attacking any machines, though, sounds like recipe for disaster unless you know what you're doing, which I manifestly don't .


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Interesting, ta, will take a look. There's no way I'll be attacking any machines, though, sounds like recipe for disaster unless you know what you're doing, which I manifestly don't .


You certainly want to make sure you're on top of your own intrusion detection, just in case you come to the attention of someone on the other end who decides to counter-attack!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 1, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Now you say that. It’s been a while since I spun up a server edition at home. I’m pretty sure that script works as it just emulates a KMS server. If it doesn’t there will certainly be something else on that site that will do the trick but might require a bit of searching. They aren’t the most friendly bunch and expect you read to everything before asking questions.
> 
> I’ve certainly used something else that turns your server into a kms server so all your local windows also license against it when you set up an AD.



I've tried it and it works. Not out the box with the evaluation version you download from Microsoft (I don't have access to the volume licensing bit), but you can convert the evaluation version and then the KMS thing works. 









						How to upgrade Windows Server Evaluation to Full Version
					

How to upgrade Windows Server Evaluation to Full Version. If you download Windows Server from Microsoft, you need to upgrade it to full to use the Windows




					appsforpcfree.net
				




I'll save the other bit to play with another time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 1, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I've always done this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read about that recently and then forgot. I think I've even got it on an Anki flashcard!   



Artaxerxes said:


> You should be able to rearm it once at least



3 times I belive


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm really liking setting up my new lab behind pfsense. It makes getting a handle on subnets and stuff much easier then just letting hyper v do it. 

For no reason other then I like to play with stuff, I'd be quite tempted to replace my router with an old PC running it, although projects like that are less inviting at the moment given what's happening to power bills. I know it can be virtualised as well, but if something does go wrong it's a lot easier to tell my OH over the phone how to turn something physical on and off again.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 2, 2022)

Private browsing may not protect you as much as you think
					

For years, the most popular internet browsers have included options to search for and visit websites in "private" modes. Those options may now be viewed as vital tools for some in the wake of Roe v. Wade's demise, as abortion-seekers look to avoid having their personal data used against them in...




					edition.cnn.com
				




Fairly basic but good summary I think.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Private browsing may not protect you as much as you think
> 
> 
> For years, the most popular internet browsers have included options to search for and visit websites in "private" modes. Those options may now be viewed as vital tools for some in the wake of Roe v. Wade's demise, as abortion-seekers look to avoid having their personal data used against them in...
> ...



This shouldn't be news to anyone. All it's useful for is to hide your browsing locally or start a session without login cookies. Other then that forget any privacy.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 2, 2022)

I have downloaded some stuff for Mrs Sas, but it is disc image file format.

How do I make that into MP4?

When I click on the disc image file icon. it comes up with two folders, Video_TS and Audio_TS.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 2, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have downloaded some stuff for Mrs Sas, but it is disc image file format.
> 
> How do I make that into MP4?
> 
> When I click on the disc image file icon. it comes up with two folders, Video_TS and Audio_TS.


From what I've seen the answer is usually HandBrake: Open Source Video Transcoder


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 2, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have downloaded some stuff for Mrs Sas, but it is disc image file format.
> 
> How do I make that into MP4?
> 
> When I click on the disc image file icon. it comes up with two folders, Video_TS and Audio_TS.



You need to get software to convert from a DVD. 

Unless it's pretty rare, I'd just fine a different copy.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 2, 2022)

Thank you


Lazy Llama said:


> From what I've seen the answer is usually HandBrake: Open Source Video Transcoder



Thank you! Yes, now I remember, I had that piece of software on a previous machine.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 2, 2022)

Got it installed and it is working perfectly. I had to download a .net thingy from the Microsoft site to make it work.


----------



## dervish (Aug 3, 2022)

After running a server for the past few years setup manually with ZFS, all the *arrs, 24 odd TB of storage and traefik for ingress protection I've been having a play with TrueNas Scale. 

It took me weeks to setup the server how I wanted it, I've had to learn so much about proxies, docker and all the rest, which is great, but it's slightly annoying that in one evening with very little effort or thought I've managed to setup a new server with pretty much the same capabilities. 

Only problem is that as all my storage is on USB connected drives that are strongly recommended not to use with Truenas I'm probably going to end up using the dedicated NAS software to run my all my containers and services and the janky old server for NAS duties.


----------



## MBV (Aug 3, 2022)

Creating a home server seems to be a project I am forever kicking down the road. If I did do it the benefits would be:

Get my ugly homebuild desktop out of or hidden in the living room
Enable me to move to smaller micro pc or laptop
I would enjoy the learning process


----------



## dervish (Aug 3, 2022)

MBV said:


> Creating a home server seems to be a project I am forever kicking down the road. If I did do it the benefits would be:
> 
> Get my ugly homebuild desktop out of or hidden in the living room
> Enable me to move to smaller micro pc or laptop
> I would enjoy the learning process


Would highly recommend TrueNAS, so easy to set up, not even had a sniff of a YAML file so far, only downside is that it insists on using ZFS which is great and a fantastic file system but needs to have everything in pools of (ideally) identical sized drives, not using USB. As much as I like TrueNAS I'm looking into Unraid as an alternative as I can just throw drives at it and expand when I need to.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 3, 2022)

dervish said:


> After running a server for the past few years setup manually with ZFS, all the *arrs, 24 odd TB of storage and traefik for ingress protection I've been having a play with TrueNas Scale.
> 
> It took me weeks to setup the server how I wanted it, I've had to learn so much about proxies, docker and all the rest, which is great, but it's slightly annoying that in one evening with very little effort or thought I've managed to setup a new server with pretty much the same capabilities.
> 
> Only problem is that as all my storage is on USB connected drives that are strongly recommended not to use with Truenas I'm probably going to end up using the dedicated NAS software to run my all my containers and services and the janky old server for NAS duties.



Mine is just running Windows and I use it for torrenting and plex as well. Should move it over to something Linux based at some point for the experience.


----------



## mack (Aug 3, 2022)

MBV said:


> Creating a home server seems to be a project I am forever kicking down the road. If I did do it the benefits would be:
> 
> Get my ugly homebuild desktop out of or hidden in the living room
> Enable me to move to smaller micro pc or laptop
> I would enjoy the learning process



If raspberry pis were more widely available then a pi4 with 4gb ram with OMV 5 or 6 running on it would be great and my recommendation.
I have the same setup which I use as a music, movies, tv shows, mags, files server, ad blocker, VPN all running via multiple docker containers.
Seems to handle it all really well, the one caveat is for me it was a steep learning curve, e.g learning the correct permissions to use so that everything can "talk" to each other,
and lots of other linuxy stuff, but there are many many tutorials out there to get you up and running.






						Addicted To Tech | Tech news & tutorials
					






					www.addictedtotech.net


----------



## existentialist (Aug 3, 2022)

MBV said:


> Creating a home server seems to be a project I am forever kicking down the road. If I did do it the benefits would be:
> 
> Get my ugly homebuild desktop out of or hidden in the living room
> Enable me to move to smaller micro pc or laptop
> I would enjoy the learning process


DO IT!


----------



## NoXion (Aug 5, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Oh, all you have to do is open up a port on your router, and log incoming traffic.
> 
> I use a variety of tools on my VPS which track suspicious logins, and do various throttling things to them, which conveniently logs them, providing me with a list of serial offenders.
> 
> ...



Why have you opened a port on your router, if that's not being too nosy?

I've read before about people with open ports getting frequent attack attempts, most of them apparently coming from China. Is this your experience?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 5, 2022)

Was watching a video yesterday mentioning Zenmap which visualizes nmap? Sounds interesting because I don't know enough to learn much from the text displays.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Was watching a video yesterday mentioning Zenmap which visualizes nmap? Sounds interesting because I don't know enough to learn much from the text displays.



I've used this. It's good as it still works similar to nmap. However There's loads of even simpler ones like Angry IP scanner depending on what your trying to do.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Why have you opened a port on your router, if that's not being too nosy?
> 
> I've read before about people with open ports getting frequent attack attempts, most of them apparently coming from China. Is this your experience?


Well, I have 22 open for ssh anyway, but I sometimes run a demo app in Rails on 8000, and even that very quickly attracts various hacking attempts.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 5, 2022)

Yeah I don't bother with port forwarding anymore. VPN in if I need to access anything remotely on the home network. Far safer.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Yeah I don't bother with port forwarding anymore. VPN in if I need to access anything remotely on the home network. Far safer.


I'd never forward a port into the Windows box, and I'm reasonably confident of my Linux machine's firewall setup...


----------



## two sheds (Aug 5, 2022)

is that a custom firewall?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> is that a custom firewall?


Nah. I use iptables, and keep most of everything else fairly well locked down. I may still be running fail2ban on the server, but I can't remember - I originally set it up to test it for my VPS, and I may have forgotten  to uninstall it


----------



## two sheds (Aug 5, 2022)

i've apparently installed iptables don't remember that and fuck knows where it is (I did look) but also says has been replaced by nftables. So I've installed that and can't see that in the menu either.


----------



## dervish (Aug 8, 2022)

I have a few ports forwarded, but pretty much everything is behind traefik and authelia so it's pretty secure. 

I haven't set it up yet but cloudflared looks like a really good option to get access to your machine without opening ports. You run the daemon on your machine, tell cloudflare where it is and it creates a tunnel from the url you have chosen securely to your machine, protect that behind a decent auth middleware and you have access anywhere with 0 open ports.


----------



## dervish (Aug 8, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Nah. I use iptables, and keep most of everything else fairly well locked down. I may still be running fail2ban on the server, but I can't remember - I originally set it up to test it for my VPS, and I may have forgotten  to uninstall it


Fail2ban is great, I'm going to set up crowdsec which is basically fail2ban on steroids, uses crowd sourced ip blacklists to stop attacks before they happen.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 9, 2022)

Didn't think the bandwidth thread would get this, so here it is:


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2022)

liked to show I got it


----------



## gosub (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## MBV (Aug 12, 2022)

.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2022)

Businesses should dump Windows for Linux
					

It makes perfect sense for enterprises as well as enthusiasts. Just ask GitLab




					www.theregister.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Businesses should dump Windows for Linux
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense for enterprises as well as enthusiasts. Just ask GitLab
> ...



My understanding (and what do I know as I'm so new to this) is that Linux just doesn't have the tools to manage 100s or 1000s of PCs.in the way Microsoft does. Heck even Mac's cause us a certain amount of headaches. I suspect GitLab probably has more technical users as well then the average ones I support.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 13, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> My understanding (and what do I know as I'm so new to this) is that Linux just doesn't have the tools to manage 100s or 1000s of PCs.in the way Windows does. Heck even Mac's cause us a certain amount of headaches. I suspect GitLab probably has more technical users as well then the average ones I support.



“GitLab won't support you with your Linux desktop. You'll need to do that yourself.”

Yup !


----------



## cybershot (Aug 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Businesses should dump Windows for Linux
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense for enterprises as well as enthusiasts. Just ask GitLab
> ...


The register has had these type of articles for as long as I can remember. (Mid 90s for what it’s worth) if it was going to happen it would have happened by now.

Usability trumps security.

You’d think anyone working for gitlab probably is quite techie. Ain’t gonna work for administrative office monkeys at northwind traders.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 14, 2022)

cybershot said:


> The register has had these type of articles for as long as I can remember. (Mid 90s for what it’s worth) if it was going to happen it would have happened by now.
> 
> Usability trumps security.
> 
> You’d think anyone working for gitlab probably is quite techie. Ain’t gonna work for administrative office monkeys at northwind traders.



More and more companies are all in on saas products - if you have staff who’s whole job is in salesforce and 0365 - they could do this only on an iPhone.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 14, 2022)

alex_ said:


> More and more companies are all in on saas products - if you have staff who’s whole job is in salesforce and 0365 - they could do this only on an iPhone.


not a great experience for 9-5. And as the article points out if companies encourage Byod then 90% of those none techie staff are gonna have some cheap ass windows machine with home edition on.

ChromeOS is already not far off overtaking Linux in the market share % so for that sort of stuff again Linux is onto a loser and far too difficult for a none techie to support themselves.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 14, 2022)

cybershot said:


> not a great experience for 9-5. And as the article points out if companies encourage Byod then 90% of those none techie staff are gonna have some cheap ass windows machine with home edition on.
> 
> ChromeOS is already not far off overtaking Linux in the market share % so for that sort of stuff again Linux is onto a loser and far too difficult for a none techie to support themselves.



Yes - iOS wouldn’t be great, but many users in modern companies really don’t need a fully desktop pc any more. 

Re crappy windows, just autopilot them.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 14, 2022)

GitLab are a really interesting company. We deal with them quite a lot as an enterprise user. They’re 100% remote, use their own product for almost everything - project management, documentation, even organisation management and career progression. 








						GitLab Values
					

Learn more about how we live our values at GitLab




					about.gitlab.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 15, 2022)

hey urbans can anyone tell me the name of the vm ware management portal please. asking for an interview tomorrow,  ta


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 15, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Yes - iOS wouldn’t be great, but many users in modern companies really don’t need a fully desktop pc any more.
> 
> Re crappy windows, just autopilot them.



I wouldn't be thrilled if you did that to my personal laptop. But then people seem to let companies install company portal and similar, so there is that.

I didn't actually know you could autopilot home. Is done on the license the company has bought the user?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 15, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> hey urbans can anyone tell me the name of the vm ware management portal please. asking for an interview tomorrow,  ta


Depends what you mean. 
vCenter Server is the tool used to manage your clusters and VM. 

There’s a portal for managing your licences etc called my.VMware.com.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 15, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> hey urbans can anyone tell me the name of the vm ware management portal please. asking for an interview tomorrow,  ta



Lazy Llama luckily answered before me as I'd have said vSphere. I log in to it most days.  

Good luck tomorrow anyway!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 15, 2022)

Thank you both, agency called and said the guy I'm replacing was asked that, and gave me the old guys updated CV showing what he has done etc...

need to wake up sober and digest


----------



## existentialist (Aug 15, 2022)

I just found a very suspicious sshd_config file in /tmp, with some rather dubious contents. Hmm.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 16, 2022)

Maybe more of a work frustrations one, but it's about tech so I'll vent here. Does anyone else use ESET protect to manage anti virus and stuff. It's starting to annoy the hell out of me. Most of the time it does what it's supposed to be, but not infrequently machines will just fail to connect and you can't push anything to them. If I know they are live I end up having to bother the end user to do restarts etc, but as an MSP I just don't know what we support sometimes. People are quick to tell you when something is broken, but understandably don't always respond to emails to ask what computers are actually being used. It's getting a little better now some of our clients have PCs in Endpoint as a second source of truth, but still seems to take more time then it should.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 16, 2022)

Error on my part creating the installer. It works on networks we can route. Just not outside them. Maybe in another year I might understand how our infrastructure is setup. And maybe not have to spend the morning troubleshooting Office 13 on Server 2012. 😑


----------



## existentialist (Aug 16, 2022)

Soooo....PHP8 breaks the mysqli module. And everyone seems very "meh" about it.

I downgraded to 7.4 in the end. Now to find out how to put a page header in on Moodle...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2022)

Who can you trust these days?



And why the hell is Server 2022 using IE?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 18, 2022)

How funny. I installed AD sync on my lab setup at home last night synced it with my own tennant.

Came in this morning and it's broken for one of our clients. Still can't fix it though.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 18, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Who can you trust these days?
> 
> View attachment 338185
> 
> And why the hell is Server 2022 using IE?



Isn't this just standard Server OS setting unless you turn off trusted sites? Basically MS' crap way of saying why are you using a web browser on a server.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 18, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Isn't this just standard Server OS setting unless you turn off trusted sites? Basically MS' crap way of saying why are you using a web browser on a server.



That's the funny thing. I wasn't. This is Microsoft trying to do 2fa when configuring the AD Connect.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 18, 2022)

I've actually been quite busy today, but got distracted today when looking at the sysadmin subreddit. This is really old, but still made me smile.

"I raised 8 tickets"


----------



## existentialist (Aug 18, 2022)

Upgraded Ubuntu on the VPS a couple of days, and it silently broke exim.

Took removing '@*' from one of the configuration files to get it back on track. This stuff is indistinguishable from magic


----------



## two sheds (Aug 19, 2022)

> caused a nearby laptop to crash even though it wasn't playing the song



 



> Playing Janet Jackson's 'Rhythm Nation' on some older laptops causes them to crash. Microsoft veteran Raymond Chen explains why.
> 
> According to Chen, a "major computer manufacturer" at some point in the 2000s discovered that Rhythm Nation, a Jackson hit released in 1989, was crashing some laptops and caused a nearby laptop to crash even though it wasn't playing the song.
> 
> The reason, explains Chen, is that Rhythm Nation contained one of the "natural resonant frequencies" on laptops with 5400rpm hard drives. Fortunately, devices with disk spinning at 5400rpm are only common in older laptops. He heard the story from a fellow employee working on a Windows XP support issue. Most laptops today come with Solid State Drives (SSD) with no spinning disk, so it should be safe to play Rhythm Nation on YouTube from these.


----------



## nick (Aug 20, 2022)

Question (switches?)
Apologies for the low level knowledge I have on this subject 


My router (Three 5G, not landline) sits by the TV. there is a LAN from the router to a mesh network base station (Asus Zen WifI AX) , which provides wifi round the house. I have turned off the wifi on the router, as the Mesh does the wifi and I only want one network.
The router only has one other ethernet connection. 
I would like to wire my TV etc to the router direct, rather than rely on the vagaries of Wifi. need 5 ports (TV, Sky, AV receiver, Nintendo + 1 spare).   Is the link above what I should buy, or is there more to it than that? I see prices going from £7 to £100, so am worried there is more to it than I am aware
I*s this what I want* (or do I need something fancier)?  TP-Link LS1005G 5-Port Desktop/Wallmount Gigabit Ethernet Switch/Hub, Network Splitter, Plug and play, Plastic Case
2nd question. 

 Ideally I would like the tv/ Amp to be on the same network as all my wifi stuff. (so I can feel content from phone, control it from phone etc)
Will this happen?
If so does it matter whether if I hardwire the new switch/splitter  to either of the router, or the mesh base station?


thx


----------



## souljacker (Aug 20, 2022)

nick said:


> Question (switches?)
> Apologies for the low level knowledge I have on this subject
> 
> 
> ...


That will do the job and is a nice low power quiet solution to put in a living room. Everything will be on the same network as it doesn't look like it will support VLANs or the like. Doesn't matter what device you plug it into but I'd plug it into the router personally. Note that your one spare port will need to go in the router though.


----------



## nick (Aug 20, 2022)

Thank you . 
Ordered


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 20, 2022)

Does anyone know any good resources for novices relating to LDAP and AD? The company has just introduced LDAP to one of its Linux-based products and it needs to interact with Active Directory.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm constructing spreadsheets for parts of my stamp collection. Only just started, so will likely die before the finish.

The process is:

Choose stamps.
Look up catalogue number, year and value.
Mount stamps on stock page.
Scan stamps at 1200 dpi.
Whilst scanning is taking pace, enter details on spreadsheet.

My question is this, can I link from the spreadsheet to the scan of the stamps, and, does it need to link to a single stamp, or can it link to a folder containing a number of scans?

A lot of stamps come in sets, anything from two, to the infamous 168 buildings set of Hungary.


----------



## DaphneM (Aug 20, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm constructing spreadsheets for parts of my stamp collection. Only just started, so will likely die before the finish.
> 
> The process is:
> 
> ...


I think the answer is yes and yes









						Hyperlinks in Excel (A Complete Guide + Examples)
					

Learn all about using Hyperlinks in Excel. This article covers how to insert hyperllnks, how to find, edit and remove it, and some practical examples.




					trumpexcel.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 20, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> I think the answer is yes and yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 20, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Does anyone know any good resources for novices relating to LDAP and AD? The company has just introduced LDAP to one of its Linux-based products and it needs to interact with Active Directory.


I've got a copy of the O'reilly LDAP Sysadmin book in chm format if that is any use.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 20, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm constructing spreadsheets for parts of my stamp collection. Only just started, so will likely die before the finish.
> 
> The process is:
> 
> ...


Is there not a dedicated bit of software out there that would do this job a lot better?


----------



## DaphneM (Aug 20, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is there not a dedicated bit of software out there that would do this job a lot better?


Maybe?






						Stamp collecting software - OpenNumismat - free collecting software
					

With OpenNumismat, you will be able to organize and manage your collection: create an advanced catalogue, wish and selling lists, view statistics for your collection.




					opennumismat.github.io


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 22, 2022)

Much as I hate them as a company, I can't knock Virgins speed.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 22, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Much as I hate them as a company, I can't knock Virgins speed.
> 
> View attachment 339142


Blimey! How much do you pay for that?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 22, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Blimey! How much do you pay for that?



£55 a month. Which is quite pricey, but that's on business with a number of fixed IPs. I don't really need that much speed, but to work from home I need a fixed IP (which is daft), so it's a price I'm willing to pay.

I've finally got my Plex server set up again and have upgraded the TV to 4k. It's amazing how fast 4k torrents come down. On that note I've just ordered a 6TB drive as I'm already getting a bit full on the ones on my server. It's a reconditioned external and my understanding is this is normally when they've had problems with the enclosure, but it comes with a 12 month warrantee. I'm going to take the drive out the enclosure anyway.



			https://www.westerndigital.com/en-gb/products/recertified/external-drives/my-book-2018-usb-3-0-hdd-recertified?ef_id=Cj0KCQjw0oyYBhDGARIsAMZEuMvYErvHyMt1e5_uYFJU7-vX9lFRqIP6jBelZPN3YhF97AphqVn1iPEaAuTcEALw_wcB:G:s&s_kwcid=AL!15012!3!!!!x!!!17815907691!&utm_medium=pdsh2&utm_source=gads&utm_campaign=WD-EU-UK-PLA&utm_content=&utm_term=RWDBBGB0040HBK-EESN#RWDBBGB0060HBK-EESN


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 22, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> £55 a month. Which is quite pricey, but that's on business with a number of fixed IPs. I don't really need that much speed, but to work from home I need a fixed IP (which is daft), so it's a price I'm willing to pay.
> 
> I've finally got my Plex server set up again and have upgraded the TV to 4k. It's amazing how fast 4k torrents come down. On that note I've just ordered a 6TB drive as I'm already getting a bit full on the ones on my server. It's a reconditioned external and my understanding is this is normally when they've had problems with the enclosure, but it comes with a 12 month warrantee. I'm going to take the drive out the enclosure anyway.
> 
> ...




Is that with phone line, or just for the net?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 22, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is that with phone line, or just for the net?



We don't use landlines so it's just the net. I checked the price and it's actually £51 without and £58 with unlimited calls (or £62 with a backup data sim, but I'd just tether if it goes down)






						Voom 800 Business Broadband | Virgin Media Business
					

Voom 800 business broadband provides a lightning-fast connection for those making digital a vital part of their business.




					www.virginmediabusiness.co.uk


----------



## MBV (Aug 24, 2022)

Just picked up some very cheap (£13) Aukey wireless earbuds as a bit of a trial run to see if I would get on with the concept having only used wired earphones previously.

Impressive the pace tech moves and how affordable some of it becomes.


----------



## gosub (Aug 24, 2022)

MBV said:


> Just picked up some very cheap (£13) Aukey wireless earbuds as a bit of a trial run to see if I would get on with the concept having only used wired earphones previously.
> 
> Impressive the pace tech moves and how affordable some of it becomes.


Having used wireless earbuds......I wouldn't have been an early adopter.  Still a pain if one falls out though not potentially financially painful as the premium brands would be.....wired ones, yes, occasional knotting is a pain but you also don't have to worry about recharging them


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 24, 2022)

I recently got some in a Prime sale. I don't hate them, but think I prefer Bluetooth wired ones so your free of the phone, but at least if one drops out it hangs on in there.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 24, 2022)

If the network and VPN explodes and nobodies in the office does anyone care?

_twiddles thumbs for the 3rd hour_


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 24, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> If the network and VPN explodes and nobodies in the office does anyone care?
> 
> _twiddles thumbs for the 3rd hour_



Does anyone need to remote in. If not then nothing ever broke.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 24, 2022)

Would you buy a CPU from Ali Express? I'd like to upgrade my HP Microserver Gen 8 and the Xeon I want is £55 on eBay and £21 from China.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 24, 2022)

What is the fastest home computer chip?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 24, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> What is the fastest home computer chip?


“It depends”.

Clock speed? Single thread? Multi-thread? Graphic processing?

There are workstation CPUs with 64 cores, but lower clock speed than some much less well-endowed CPUs. So do you want to do 64 things quickly or a single thing even faster?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 25, 2022)

Just to confuse things further, a more modern chip with the same number of cores running at the same Ghz as one from a previous generation can be considerably faster.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 25, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> What is the fastest home computer chip?



Epic trolling


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 25, 2022)

Thought I should check the health of my drives in my little server. It's still got the original SSD I bought for my desktop at the time, so probably ten years of use. I don't think it owes me anything.




I'm guessing I should change this one. It was an external drive before I took it out of it enclosure and turned it out the drive I torrent to/from


----------



## two sheds (Aug 25, 2022)

oo ta for that I've just found out how to check mine on Linux - all on this puter are good although the system ssd seems to be running at 93C  rest are all at 35C or so.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> oo ta for that I've just found out how to check mine on Linux - all on this puter are good although the system ssd seems to be running at 93C  rest are all at 35C or so.



I suspect that something isn't reporting as it should. 🤣


----------



## two sheds (Aug 25, 2022)

I liked that but not quiiiiite sure whether you feel everything is as it should be  95 seems fucking hot to me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I liked that but not quiiiiite sure whether you feel everything is as it should be  95 seems fucking hot to me.



I really don't think it's at 95, I think something is reporting wrong. 

I might be tempted to open the case and touch it if you are worried. You'll feel the heat coming of it, but I suspect it won't be hot to touch.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 25, 2022)

Phew - just rebooted and it's down to 93  

 I may switch off for a while and check then. Ta though


----------



## two sheds (Aug 25, 2022)

Still 93C so you're likely right the temperature sensor's fucked.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 26, 2022)

I had an electrician around yesterday to price up putting a power socket in my boiler cupboard so I can run PCs and PoE switch. Without chiseling out plaster or taking up the laminate floor, he's got to run this from the boiler. It means I'm limited to 6 amps. He was quite concerned about this, to the point he wants to fit a special socket, so that a future occupant won't plug a high drain device into it. 

I used an online calculator and that means I've got over 1300w to play with. Think I'll cope.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2022)

I've got a power connection to my rayburn pump which I hardly ever use, and was thinking of running a spur from it to power my induction heater (1200 W max) and air fryer (1300 W max). I'll need to check that it can carry 13A though, am tempted to put it all in place and get a sparky to do the actual connection.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2022)

How much power can a USB socket provide? I used to run a scanner with just a USB connection. It was a Canon Lide. I bought a new printer, an ecotank, that also has a scanner. Compared Canon to Epson, retired Canon. This also gave me a big chunk of desk back.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 28, 2022)

Depends what type it is. The voltage is 5V I think but the current can vary. Some USB ports kick out 10W or more 

If the Canon thing was just a scanner then USB power would have been fine but with all the extra moving parts on a printer, you'll likely need more.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 29, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> How much power can a USB socket provide? I used to run a scanner with just a USB connection. It was a Canon Lide. I bought a new printer, an ecotank, that also has a scanner. Compared Canon to Epson, retired Canon. This also gave me a big chunk of desk back.


Standard USB spec delivers 500mA at 5V. Equals 2.5W


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 29, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Standard USB spec delivers 500mA at 5V. Equals 2.5W




Blimey. Doesn't take much juice to run a scanner.

That said, my 4Tb external drives draw less than a Watt.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 2, 2022)

So almost a year into IT I rather hoped I'd be a bit better at cobbling together PowerShell then I am. So rather happy to have automated something this morning that would have been boring and repetitive. I mean I could have done it in way less time then it took me to do this, but that's not the point is it? I'm probably happier then I should be for a one line script. 



> Set-Mailbox "contentcreatives@contoso.org.uk" -EmailAddresses @{  add=for ($num = 101 ; $num -le 130 ; $num++){ "member$num@contoso.org.uk" } }


----------



## Chz (Sep 2, 2022)

Coding from scratch is a great skill, but 25 years in the field has shown me that the _crucial_ skill is the ability to take someone else's code that almost does what you want and making it do what you want.

I probably don't code more than 1 thing a year from scratch. I have entire languages where I only know enough to modify and not start from nothing (python).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 2, 2022)

Chz said:


> Coding from scratch is a great skill, but 25 years in the field has shown me that the _crucial_ skill is the ability to take someone else's code that almost does what you want and making it do what you want.
> 
> I probably don't code more than 1 thing a year from scratch. I have entire languages where I only know enough to modify and not start from nothing (python).



I can see that. I need to get better at reading code and understanding the syntax to bodge bits of it together, as well as knowing what's possible and roughly how you might achieve it.  My colleague mentioned while loops so I went of googled and found a for loop and just had to work out how to modify it and the syntax to add it to the powershell command.

I was unlikely to find the exact thing like I've done in the past, because who the fuck wants a shared mailbox with 30 sequential aliases? And this is the second time they've asked.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 2, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I can see that. I need to get better at reading code and understanding the syntax to bodge bits of it together, as well as knowing what's possible and roughly how you might achieve it.  My colleague mentioned while loops so I went of googled and found a for loop and just had to work out how to modify it and the syntax to add it to the powershell command.
> 
> I was unlikely to find the exact thing like I've done in the past, because who the fuck wants a shared mailbox with 30 sequential aliases? And this is the second time they've asked.



To be honest nearly all big shell scripts are just a bunch of one liners ( functions ) and wrapping code which sorts stuff into the one liners.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2022)

I do like the USB C standard, especially almost everything I own now, including my laptop uses it. Except I'm holiday and forgot my laptop charger. I wouldn't normally bother with this much tech on holiday, but it's a rather wet week in the UK. What's really frustrating is my Dell won't work on phone chargers, even good ones. It would be great if it could trickle charge, but it does nothing. Luckily Amazon deliver to post offices in rural Cornwall, so that will be three I have when it arrives.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 4, 2022)

My favourite usb standard if only for it only fitting one way round. I sometimes idly wonder how many billions of times people have tried to plug usb connectors in upside down.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> My favourite usb standard if only for it only fitting one way round. I sometimes idly wonder how many billions of times people have tried to plug usb connectors in upside down.



Yes. The old ones existed in a strange dimension where you had to try 3 times for them to fit. Hopefully even more stuff will use it in future as it can carry so much power. I even plug one of my screens in with it (thunderbolt).


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 4, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I do like the USB C standard, especially almost everything I own now, including my laptop uses it. Except I'm holiday and forgot my laptop charger. I wouldn't normally bother with this much tech on holiday, but it's a rather wet week in the UK. What's really frustrating is my Dell won't work on phone chargers, even good ones. It would be great if it could trickle charge, but it does nothing. Luckily Amazon deliver to post offices in rural Cornwall, so that will be three I have when it arrives.


I generally find that the lost special cable turns up the day its replacement arrives.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> My favourite usb standard if only for it only fitting one way round. I sometimes idly wonder how many billions of times people have tried to plug usb connectors in upside down.


Guy who invented the USB interface died. At his funeral, they lowered him half way, pulled him back up, turned him over, then lowered him again.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I generally find that the lost special cable turns up the day its replacement arrives.



Oh I know exactly where they are. Ones at work and ones at home. A mere 5 hours drive away.


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

Hello thread.

I am pretty much tech illiterate so apologies if this is a daft question.

When running apps like Spotify, BBC Sounds etc, which uses less electricity, my Samsung Android phone or my iPad Air?

Looking to save pennies as we fall over the cliff.


----------



## Chz (Sep 5, 2022)

story said:


> Hello thread.
> 
> I am pretty much tech illiterate so apologies if this is a daft question.
> 
> ...


In theory, the phone. In practice, the difference would be something like 1p a day, at most.


----------



## MBV (Sep 5, 2022)

Useful chart story


----------



## Chz (Sep 5, 2022)

That laptop consumption is more like a desktop's worth. It's a seriously beefy, 17" gaming laptop that can drink 2kW over 8 hours. That shit would melt your knees into slag.

Edit: Ah, I was counting from the September cap. It's more like 1kW from the October cap, but I still maintain that's closer to a desktop than a laptop - most are under 50W/hr.


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

Chz said:


> That laptop consumption is more like a desktop's worth. It's a seriously beefy, 17" gaming laptop that can drink 2kW over 8 hours. That shit would melt your knees into slag.
> 
> Edit: Ah, I was counting from the September cap. It's more like 1kW from the October cap, but I still maintain that's closer to a desktop than a laptop - most are under 50W/hr.



You mean the iPad Air in particular?
My screen is 12”



I‘ve got an old warhorse iMac that was new in 2010. It has become really clunky despite various software updates etc over the years. Can’t remember what it’s running at the moment cos tbh I rarely open it. Leopard? Dunno. Takes about 5 minutes minimum to fire up, several programmes crash while I’m using them. Main reason I still have it is cos it’s got a lot of old writing etc in there. Poor old thing. It’s gorgeous to look at still and folks comment on it when they see it cos it’s so bloody old and has that lovely sleek elegance. but I’m really considering getting all my old stuff off there and handing it on to someone who knows how to take good care of vintage machines properly.


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

MBV said:


> Useful chart story




Thank you. I’ve seen this or versions of it going the rounds recently.

I‘ve started using electricity differently for sure. Even using a bloody head torch to move around the flat regather than switching lights on as I go from room to room to fetch something. I know that don’t save anything but it feels like I’m being proactive and that helps my MH around this shit. I’ve not had the money to winter proof my flat so I’m dreading the winter tbh.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 5, 2022)

story said:


> You mean the iPad Air in particular?
> My screen is 12”
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me you have this old writing backed up elsewhere!


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Please tell me you have this old writing backed up elsewhere!



This is one of the reasons I don’t really use this computer. It makes me feel uneasy. I can still access it on the iMac right now. I really need to do something about it don’t I…. I just keep kicking it into the long grass.


----------



## MBV (Sep 5, 2022)

Agreed, get it backed up. Lots of free options about. Google, Dropbox etc


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2022)

Chz said:


> Coding from scratch is a great skill, but 25 years in the field has shown me that the _crucial_ skill is the ability to take someone else's code that almost does what you want and making it do what you want.
> 
> I probably don't code more than 1 thing a year from scratch. I have entire languages where I only know enough to modify and not start from nothing (python).


To think almost all of urban75.com and urban75.org - literally thousands of pages - was all done by hand in a text editor (Homesite, which I still use today, years after it was abandoned).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 5, 2022)

I've been paying for Pluralsite for IT training material. £28 a month, but hey an investment in my future right. Can't say I've found the one I've been mostly following that inspiring though. Anyway went to check out stuff for AZ800 and was told to upgrade my subscription. Fuck off. Decision made. I'm going to rip as much of the site content as I can and cancel. If anyone wants anything drop me a PM before I do.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 5, 2022)

editor said:


> To think almost all of urban75.com and urban75.org - literally thousands of pages - was all done by hand in a text editor (Homesite, which I still use today, years after it was abandoned).





Sorry


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 6, 2022)

Chz said:


> That laptop consumption is more like a desktop's worth. It's a seriously beefy, 17" gaming laptop that can drink 2kW over 8 hours. That shit would melt your knees into slag.
> 
> Edit: Ah, I was counting from the September cap. It's more like 1kW from the October cap, but I still maintain that's closer to a desktop than a laptop - most are under 50W/hr.


My desktop is palm sized, and has a 90W power supply.


----------



## Chz (Sep 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> My desktop is palm sized, and has a 90W power supply.


And that will be designed to never use more than 80% of that. Though throw in 15-20W for the screen and call it even.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 6, 2022)

Chz said:


> And that will be designed to never use more than 80% of that. Though throw in 15-20W for the screen and call it even.



When I was a child we had a 100W light bulb in the living room.

Now you have a computer running on less energy.


----------



## Chz (Sep 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> When I was a child we had a 100W light bulb in the living room.
> 
> Now you have a computer running on less energy.


Well you have a choice. 99% of the time my PC is running on under 100W. But the other 1% of the time is pretty harrowing. I reckon it pulls at least 300W gaming, but I don't game very much any more.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 6, 2022)

Chz said:


> Well you have a choice. 99% of the time my PC is running on under 100W. But the other 1% of the time is pretty harrowing. I reckon it pulls at least 300W gaming, but I don't game very much any more.



Can I pick you brains a little then? I've been looking at buying an old Z640 workstation to use as a server, but hopefully with a bit less noise. Possibly with a Intel Xeon E5-2680 V4 (14 Core) or maybe a Intel Xeon E5-2696 V4 (22 Core) . In an idea world it would be left on a lot of the time. However if I don't have it working very hard most of the time and shutdown VMs when I'm not using them is there a way to guestimate how much it would use. The upcoming price hike of electric is making me wonder if it's a good idea.


----------



## Chz (Sep 6, 2022)

Every estimate I've seen attempted before there's a real-world application load on the system has been wrong. You can get a very rough estimate, but it won't mean much.
If you could go 6th gen instead of 2nd, that would cut idle power draw by quite a lot. Just the switch to DDR4 cuts a lot of power if you're using a large number of DIMMS, and the Skylake cores idled quite a bit lower.
And even idling, it will _always_ find use for a CPU core so the 14-core is always going to be less.
Another thing to consider when you're adding up wattage is that although a consumer motherboard isn't all that thirsty, some of the server-class boards can draw a not-insignificant amount in their own right.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 6, 2022)

Chz said:


> Every estimate I've seen attempted before there's a real-world application load on the system has been wrong. You can get a very rough estimate, but it won't mean much.
> If you could go 6th gen instead of 2nd, that would cut idle power draw by quite a lot. Just the switch to DDR4 cuts a lot of power if you're using a large number of DIMMS, and the Skylake cores idled quite a bit lower.
> And even idling, it will _always_ find use for a CPU core so the 14-core is always going to be less.
> Another thing to consider when you're adding up wattage is that although a consumer motherboard isn't all that thirsty, some of the server-class boards can draw a not-insignificant amount in their own right.



Thanks, I know I can't work out an exact amount, just trying to get a feel for what ideal would look like. These machines do use DD4. Can I just check about the generation. Am I right in thinking these are Broadwell and so 5th generation? Suspect 6th gen is out of my budget. This is a workstation, rather then a full on server, don't know if that makes much difference to power consumption? 



			https://www.bargainhardware.co.uk/hp-z640-tower-a-configure-to-order


----------



## Chz (Sep 6, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks, I know I can't work out an exact amount, just trying to get a feel for what ideal would look like. These machines do use DD4. Can I just check about the generation. Am I right in thinking these are Broadwell and so 5th generation? Suspect 6th gen is out of my budget. This is a workstation, rather then a full on server, don't know if that makes much difference to power consumption?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bargainhardware.co.uk/hp-z640-tower-a-configure-to-order


My fault, I missed copy/pasting the V4 bit. I really do hate their naming conventions. I reckon that's all pretty decent for a budget setup.
The PSUs needs to be large because the "burst" capacity of the CPUs is at least double their rated TDP, but they can only keep that that for a few seconds.  Average usage is a lot lower.

Best I can do is give you a comparison - we have 6th gen, so not terribly different. 24 cores, 768GB of RAM and 24 SSDs. When most things are idle, they pull around 360W. But there's 500 VMs split over a dozen hosts, so it's hard to define what "mostly" idle is. Something's always going to be running flat out. You haven't said how much RAM, but figure 3W/DIMM. Sounds like not much, but in our case it adds up over 24 DIMMs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 6, 2022)

Chz said:


> My fault, I missed copy/pasting the V4 bit. I really do hate their naming conventions. I reckon that's all pretty decent for a budget setup.
> The PSUs needs to be large because the "burst" capacity of the CPUs is at least double their rated TDP, but they can only keep that that for a few seconds.  Average usage is a lot lower.
> 
> Best I can do is give you a comparison - we have 6th gen, so not terribly different. 24 cores, 768GB of RAM and 24 SSDs. When most things are idle, they pull around 360W. But there's 500 VMs split over a dozen hosts, so it's hard to define what "mostly" idle is. Something's always going to be running flat out. You haven't said how much RAM, but figure 3W/DIMM. Sounds like not much, but in our case it adds up over 24 DIMMs.



Thanks again. I'm still getting my head around the different types of server chips ones. Still working out the best way to go. Before the current madness I was dead set on something like this 128GB RAM, but wondering if if the on going costs would just make it to much.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 8, 2022)

Well I've made an about turn from old server chips and gone very low power instead. Ordered a Lenovo M920q from eBay, a tiny SFF with a 90w PSU that ideals at 15w. 6 core 9500T. Slightly inspired by what Sasaferrato runs after thinking about what Chz was saying his work machines ideal at. Plus it was cheap enough that when I use it's resources I will buy another one. Paid £180 but I'll spend another £90 on 32 GB once I've got it and confirmed it works properly (and can sell the 8GB it comes with).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 12, 2022)

I've now spent two evenings trying to build deployment profiles to auto pilot a VM. I keep failing. Even following instructions. I've burnt the lot to ground and will start again another time when I have more patience. But man I find it so frustrating and confusing.


----------



## nick (Sep 13, 2022)

WifI extension problem with a slight wrinkle please.

Aged Mother (non technical) likes to sit in the back of the house reading her iPad, but the wifi doesn't reach.
She is on Virgin Fibre (FTTP I believe) . It is probably not a big range extension we are after
What is the EASIEST (and workable) best way for her to extend.  ( I will be remote helping her to set it up - so anything more that - "plug it in here" is going to lead to frustration and tenseness.
Can't begin to think about creating a second network. Although I have the power to remote control her Mac
Would this do the job?, or is there something else recommended? I reckon she could cope with plugging into a wall Socket, and pressing WPS buttons, but any more is going to be a challenge (certainly setting up a new Mesh is too much) 
WiFI Extender-TPLink AC2600
Thanks


----------



## two sheds (Sep 13, 2022)

Sorry if this is daft but is there a reason the wifi doesn't reach, like a wall in the way? Could you move the router so it does reach? Mine's fairly sensitive but I have very thick walls.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 13, 2022)

nick said:


> WifI extension problem with a slight wrinkle please.
> 
> Aged Mother (non technical) likes to sit in the back of the house reading her iPad, but the wifi doesn't reach.
> She is on Virgin Fibre (FTTP I believe) . It is probably not a big range extension we are after
> ...



WiFi extenders don't have a great reputation. When I tried one years ago it was rubbish. That said, that one seems to get reasonable reviews and if a mesh system is to complex to set up, you probably don't really have many other options.  

My only other thought might a powerline with WiFi. I've never used one with a built in WiFi access point, but I used an ethernet only one for my Dad and it worked really well. That said the performance will depend a lot on the wiring in the house. 



			https://business.currys.co.uk/catalogue/computing/servers-networking/networking/router-accessories/tp-link-wpa4220-wifi-powerline-adapter-kit-av600-twin-pack/N179444W?cidp=Froogle&gclsrc=ds&gclsrc=ds


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Sorry if this is daft but is there a reason the wifi doesn't reach, like a wall in the way? Could you move the router so it does reach? Mine's fairly sensitive but I have very thick walls.



Most people typically have an all in one job, so are limited to where the phone line comes into the house.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 13, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Most people typically have an all in one job, so are limited to where the phone line comes into the house.



Longer wire between the router and the wall ?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 13, 2022)

I've got an extension socket and I think the router works from there but it's better upstairs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 13, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Longer wire between the router and the wall ?



Yes. Of course. I'm just conditioned from years of dealing with my Dad and his hatred of cables.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 13, 2022)

Mine's pointed out the window for one puter I use and through an internal block wall for the other. It won't reach through the house walls.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Mine's pointed out the window for one puter I use and through an internal block wall for the other. It won't reach through the house walls.



Yes. I've got a makeshift mesh system and even that struggles. I finally got my ass in gear to have power installed where I need to improve things, contacted that guy for the network install and he's off for a few weeks.

Dreaming of the day I've got three access points and ethernet to my office.


----------



## nick (Sep 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Sorry if this is daft but is there a reason the wifi doesn't reach, like a wall in the way? Could you move the router so it does reach? Mine's fairly sensitive but I have very thick walls.


Not daft.
Yes there is an (outside) wall in the way - as she likes to sit in the bolt on conservatory (Hampshire innit)   and photosynthesise.

Regrettably the router isn't going to be moving. That is where Virgin installed it and that I where it will stay


----------



## nick (Sep 13, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> WiFi extenders don't have a great reputation. When I tried one years ago it was rubbish. That said, that one seems to get reasonable reviews and if a mesh system is to complex to set up, you probably don't really have many other options.
> 
> My only other thought might a powerline with WiFi. I've never used one with a built in WiFi access point, but I used an ethernet only one for my Dad and it worked really well. That said the performance will depend a lot on the wiring in the house.
> 
> ...


Thanks .
I reckon she could cope with plugging in a power line connector, as long as it would be the same WIFI network at "the other end" . having 2 networks would be too much for her.
Do  you know if the TP Link one from Currys allows that ( I couldn't see from the specs)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 13, 2022)

nick said:


> Thanks .
> I reckon she could cope with plugging in a power line connector, as long as it would be the same WIFI network at "the other end" . having 2 networks would be too much for her.
> Do  you know if the TP Link one from Currys allows that ( I couldn't see from the specs)



My understanding is that both the powerlines and extender will create a second SSID. You could set them to use the same SSID, but the problem with that is unlike a mesh system, there is no controller to decide which access point a device uses and do a handover. So it will likely connect to the strongest one, but then as you move around it will hold on to wifi signal as its gets weak rather then switching over to the stronger one that is available.


----------



## nick (Sep 13, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> My understanding is that both the powerlines and extender will create a second SSID. You could set them to use the same SSID, but the problem with that is unlike a mesh system, there is no controller to decide which access point a device uses and do a handover. So it will likely connect to the strongest one, but then as you move around it will hold on to wifi signal as its gets weak rather then switching over to the stronger one that is available.


Thx. That was also my understanding, and therefore means POwerline isn't the answer (regrettably)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 13, 2022)

nick said:


> Thx. That was also my understanding, and therefore means POwerline isn't the answer (regrettably)



I think you'll have the same problem with an extender.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 13, 2022)

Have moved roles from applications to infra this week. 

I’ve pressed over and over that if we’re working on technical aspects there is no real difference and apps should be part of infra - most of the work is azure and cloud based for modern apps and in a hybrid 365 environment especially there’s massive crossover to make sure everything is talking correctly- but that’s not the way they want to go so I moved instead. 

For powerbi and SharePoint you need a proper BA and teacher really. 

Anyway, fun to work on finding out that MS are disabling basic authentication in a few weeks - will be fun sorting that out but would have been nice if that had been flagged as a project much sooner.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 13, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've now spent two evenings trying to build deployment profiles to auto pilot a VM. I keep failing. Even following instructions. I've burnt the lot to ground and will start again another time when I have more patience. But man I find it so frustrating and confusing.



Quiet afternoon at work and I managed it. It was pretty long winded. Started with a fresh install of Win 10 enterprise. Grabbed the hardware ID and uploaded it to endpoint. Reset Windows. Once I'd done all the stuff there it still wasn't working. I think I was firing up the VM to early. Once it hits the first screen of OOBE its to late and had to reset Windows again. Anyway happy days. Now I can actually learn to do something useful with it.  

Chrome remote desktop is a fantastic tool for accessing my resources at home from work, although I want to learn about setting up a wireguard VPN next.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Have moved roles from applications to infra this week.
> 
> I’ve pressed over and over that if we’re working on technical aspects there is no real difference and apps should be part of infra - most of the work is azure and cloud based for modern apps and in a hybrid 365 environment especially there’s massive crossover to make sure everything is talking correctly- but that’s not the way they want to go so I moved instead.
> 
> ...



Sharepoint also makes my head hurt. I find the gui so unintuitive and clunky.


----------



## Chz (Sep 14, 2022)

Cloned some VMs and moved them to a different network where they'll rest in future...
Cannot for the life of me get the VIP heartbeat working correctly. Changed all the configs to the new IPs, no errors, but both hosts leave the VIP up instead of one downing it. I have a few weeks to sort it out, but it's driving me batty. My own fault for leaving heartbeatd in place and not switching it to UCARP. May well do that in the end.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 14, 2022)

Chz said:


> Cloned some VMs and moved them to a different network where they'll rest in future...
> Cannot for the life of me get the VIP heartbeat working correctly. Changed all the configs to the new IPs, no errors, but both hosts leave the VIP up instead of one downing it. I have a few weeks to sort it out, but it's driving me batty. My own fault for leaving heartbeatd in place and not switching it to UCARP. May well do that in the end.


For VIPs do you mean VRRP? You usually need promiscuous mode and forged transmits on the vswitch for VRRP to work. It's a layer 2 protocol so needs to see all the data frames.


----------



## Chz (Sep 14, 2022)

souljacker said:


> For VIPs do you mean VRRP? You usually need promiscuous mode and forged transmits on the vswitch for VRRP to work. It's a layer 2 protocol so needs to see all the data frames.


I did check the vswitch settings between the two networks, but it's the old heartbeat daemon that uses hostnames and UDP to work. I should really move it to VRRP, but it's going to be decommed in 6 months anyhow. May well do it just to get it working though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2022)

We got told yesterday by a client that they are moving to new database software. Their current database was custom written for them by someone in the last century and the new company want the data out of it in CSV. We had a look and it runs on DOS (well now emulated) and when you load it tells you it's Y2K compliant. There's no documentation. And they want it done by next week. 🤣


----------



## existentialist (Sep 15, 2022)

I've nearly got mailman3 working. Which is to say, it's working fabulously at being a mailing list manager, but getting the Postorius bit configured seems to require a whole realm of information I can't find. For now, it'll have to do, and I'll do everything manually from the command line, but that's a bit of a pain.

Still battling with Moodle aesthetics, but that is rapidly dropping down the priority list - I'd quite like to get it working with ownCloud, but it's beyond me at the moment.


----------



## Chz (Sep 15, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I've nearly got mailman3 working. Which is to say, it's working fabulously at being a mailing list manager, but getting the Postorius bit configured seems to require a whole realm of information I can't find. For now, it'll have to do, and I'll do everything manually from the command line, but that's a bit of a pain.
> 
> Still battling with Moodle aesthetics, but that is rapidly dropping down the priority list - I'd quite like to get it working with ownCloud, but it's beyond me at the moment.


I don't care that python2 is deprecated. I'm sticking with MM2. There's not really an upgrade path, either. It's basically export all your lists and re-enter them into MM3.
I have a sneaking suspicion that Mailman2 is going to be with us for quite some time. It's a great example of cocking up an Open Source project with creeping feature-itis.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 15, 2022)

Chz said:


> I don't care that python2 is deprecated. I'm sticking with MM2. There's not really an upgrade path, either. It's basically export all your lists and re-enter them into MM3.
> I have a sneaking suspicion that Mailman2 is going to be with us for quite some time. It's a great example of cocking up an Open Source project with creeping feature-itis.


I think you could be right, but I'd committed to Python3 for a couple of other projects...I am beginning to regret not trying a bit harder with mailman2, but I'm kind of stuck with v3 now, at least until I have enough time to look at taking it down and replacing it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 17, 2022)

So one of those stressful days yesterday where you go to a site with a million things to do, nothing works as it should and not for the first time I cry slightly at the notes that have been left for me. So I was quite glad to get an easy one where I got an email saying her computer wasn't working. I push the power lead into the monitor and we're back. I quite like this kind of one the people are always nice and it's good to put names to faces.

However I don't think they're setting themselves up for success here...


----------



## dervish (Sep 20, 2022)

nick said:


> Thx. That was also my understanding, and therefore means POwerline isn't the answer (regrettably)


I think it might be, I have powerline ethernet around the house, with the same SSID, it's not a problem at all. Especially in the shed where the signal drops off completely before it finds the plug. If you have a wall in the way and there is no signal then it will just hop to the strongest and she won't have a problem. You might need to get hold of the plugs first though and set them up with the same SSID details. It would be plug and play then.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 21, 2022)

Am I being daft? Is it possible to set permissions on a folder on a file server so that users can create files but not move or delete the bloody folder?


----------



## Chz (Sep 21, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Am I being daft? Is it possible to set permissions on a folder on a file server so that users can create files but not move or delete the bloody folder?


In Linux? Sure. Windows folder permissions are pure black magic, though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2022)

Probably something in special permissions somewhere but it’s a bit of a juggle


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 21, 2022)

Chz said:


> In Linux? Sure. Windows folder permissions are pure black magic, though.



Yes. Windows. It's my reading so far it just seems such an obvious feature. 

Looks like I'm learning how to use VEEAM this afternoon and how to enable auditing to work out who needs to be sent for re-education.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 21, 2022)

Jesus. Auditing in Windows really is shit isn't it? No wonder there are so many paid for tools. Which of course the client won't pay for.

Boss came in the office today. This is unusual. I think it's like 3 times on regular work days in the year I've been there. Think he's setting up camp to make it more regular. He was bringing extra screens and everything. It's odd. We don't really have a manager.

I did get a new additional 27" screen and promise of a new chair. I'm wondering if now is a good time to ask for a payrise.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 22, 2022)

The KISS principle comes out of the practice, but nevertheless it has an attraction in its own right, inspiring the early UNIX pioneers to delve into buddhism 
Which means, beyond all practicality and survivalist arguments as well, I am still attracted to those early simple tiny programs.
So, I like _ed_, and if you have problems with _vi_, you'll find _ed_ "challenging", but not really. Because _ed_ is a line editor. There is no screen to distract you. _Ex_  in _vi_ and _vim_ - which you get by calling _ex_ instead of _vi_ or _vim_ - is similar to _ed_..

Ed was good in the time before screens when you sat at a typewriter consiole or a  teletype time sharing terminal.

It can be used as a non-dialog editor instead of sed, for example.
`printf '%s\n' '48,53s/^# //' w q | ed file.txt`
removes '# ' comment at begin of lines 48 through 53

I knew you'd love it 

You can get it here:





						ed - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
					

A line-oriented text editor



					www.gnu.org
				



and wiki is here








						ed (text editor) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




If this minimalism attracts, you might also like edbrowse - line web browser for those sites that are still readable without javascript.
Edbrowse, a Command Line Editor Browser

Yes, it's a totally enjoyable fetish.
Like using a fountain pen.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 22, 2022)

Active directory cleanups, oh god I hate active directory cleanups.

I like archaeology but trying to untangle the layers of a live environment that's been undocumented for and with varied procedures for 20 years is like pulling teeth


----------



## dervish (Sep 22, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Active directory cleanups, oh god I hate active directory cleanups.
> 
> I like archaeology but trying to untangle the layers of a live environment that's been undocumented for and with varied procedures for 20 years is like pulling teeth


I feel you, we've been avoiding ours for years. now we are moving to intune we are taking the opportunity to kill it all in the face, this still needs to be done far more carefully than I would like though. 

(I'm in the disable everything and see who screams when we think it's migrated, they want us to check with the owner, lol what owner)


----------



## Chz (Sep 22, 2022)

Spoilered for being long, but my favourite post about ed.


Spoiler: Ed is the Standard Text Editor



From: Patrick J. LoPresti
Subject: The True Path (long)
Date: 11 Jul 91 03:17:31 GMT

When I log into my Xenix system with my 110 baud teletype, both vi *and* Emacs are just too damn slow. They print useless messages like, ‘C-h for help’ and ‘“foo” File is read only’. So I use the editor that doesn't waste my VALUABLE time.

Ed, man!  !man ed

ED(1)               Unix Programmer's Manual                ED(1)

NAME
     ed - text editor

SYNOPSIS
     ed [ - ] [ -x ] [ name ]
DESCRIPTION
     Ed is the standard text editor.



Computer Scientists love ed, not just because it comes first alphabetically, but because it's the standard. Everyone else loves ed because it's ED!

“Ed is the standard text editor.”

And ed doesn't waste space on my Timex Sinclair. Just look:

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root          24 Oct 29  1929 /bin/ed
-rwxr-xr-t  4 root     1310720 Jan  1  1970 /usr/ucb/vi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  5.89824e37 Oct 22  1990 /usr/bin/emacs

Of course, on the system *I* administrate, vi is symlinked to ed. Emacs has been replaced by a shell script which 1) Generates a syslog message at level LOG_EMERG; 2) reduces the user's disk quota by 100K; and 3) RUNS ED!!!!!!

“Ed is the standard text editor.”

Let's look at a typical novice's session with the mighty ed:

golem$ ed

?
help
?
?
?
quit
?
exit
?
bye
?
hello?
?
eat flaming death
?
^C
?
^C
?
^D
?



Note the consistent user interface and error reportage. Ed is generous enough to flag errors, yet prudent enough not to overwhelm the novice with verbosity.

“Ed is the standard text editor.”

Ed, the greatest WYGIWYG editor of all.

ED IS THE TRUE PATH TO NIRVANA! ED HAS BEEN THE CHOICE OF EDUCATED AND IGNORANT ALIKE FOR CENTURIES! ED WILL NOT CORRUPT YOUR PRECIOUS BODILY FLUIDS!! ED IS THE STANDARD TEXT EDITOR! ED MAKES THE SUN SHINE AND THE BIRDS SING AND THE GRASS GREEN!!

When I use an editor, I don't want eight extra KILOBYTES of worthless help screens and cursor positioning code! I just want an EDitor!! Not a “viitor”. Not a “emacsitor”. Those aren't even WORDS!!!! ED! ED! ED IS THE STANDARD!!!

TEXT EDITOR.

When IBM, in its ever-present omnipotence, needed to base their “edlin” on a Unix standard, did they mimic vi? No. Emacs? Surely you jest. They chose the most karmic editor of all. The standard.

Ed is for those who can *remember* what they are working on. If you are an idiot, you should use Emacs. If you are an Emacs, you should not be vi. If you use ED, you are on THE PATH TO REDEMPTION. THE SO-CALLED “VISUAL” EDITORS HAVE BEEN PLACED HERE BY ED TO TEMPT THE FAITHLESS. DO NOT GIVE IN!!! THE MIGHTY ED HAS SPOKEN!!!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 22, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I like archaeology but trying to untangle the layers of a live environment that's been undocumented for and with varied procedures for 20 years is like pulling teeth



Oh. That seems to be much of my job. With loads of stuff we just do differently. DNS? Oh we've got a SQL database that does that. Clients phone me and I didn't even know they had this stuff. 

My first call this morning was about some bit of software I've not touched for a company I don't deal with often, I know the software has its own server. So I'm just restarting services related to until it starts working. I've spend hours deploying a new printer by group policy. I'm still not sure why it wasn't working but it does now so on with the next. 

Just me in the office today I feel like



But I guess it beats just doing password resets


----------



## Chz (Sep 22, 2022)

I've been here 3 years and still unearth weird things all the time. The previous head of the team, who I fortunately never met, was skilled but insane. Like I'd see some overly complicated code - brilliant in its own way - for doing something that just made me think "Why in god's name would you do it that way?" I should tell the story of how we manage home directories sometime - it involves no less than 5 different servers and a few SQL databases.

Just today I found out all the internal servers have the external DNS hosts as backup NTP sources. And not the internal ones. Why? Why would you do that?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 22, 2022)

I had a little itch to scratch. The new training company has a Zoom account, but I'm buggered if I'm paying for multiple user Zoom. Unfortunately, Zoom now sends a confirmation email, containing a verification code, to the email address associated with the account if you try to log in from an unfamiliar IP address. I tried various things - sending the email to a mailing list mainly - but nothing really worked. Then I remembered that we do a lot of our organising on a Discord server, so I looked at what was involved in automating something that logged into that. Turns out that there's an API and a thriving ecosystem for developing bots to use it.

One Python Discord library later, some fairly hacky HTML parsing, a bit of python3, and some hair-tearing configuration of exim (my MTA of choice), and I now have a little bot that has the verification email piped to it by exim, logs in to Discord, finds its channel (#zoom), extracts the authorisation code from the email, and writes it into the channel, before dying gracefully.

I'm well pleased  . And it took a total of about 2 hours, which I'm a bit stunned by - I'm well out of date with my event-driven/object oriented programming skills, and I thought it was going to be a steep learning curve. The trickiest bit was getting it not to choke on UTF-8, and that took a bit of debugging.


----------



## BassJunkie (Sep 22, 2022)

Chz said:


> Spoilered for being long, but my favourite post about ed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ed is the Standard Text Editor
> ...




I've spent so long using vi, I now type 'yy' instead of Ctrl-C and 'p' instead of Ctrl-P.  '/' to search. etc. It makes using Microsoft Word very difficult, because that's the way my fingers are now hard wired.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 23, 2022)

Anyone know what kind of USB connector I need for a parrot?
😃


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 23, 2022)

This is old, so you've probably seen it, but raised a smile for me. Didn't paste the images as its long and there are lots of them.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 24, 2022)

I'm about to launch a project. It will no doubt end in failure and acrimony. 

However, being the eternal optimist, I'll give it a go.

There are a myriad of stamp catalogues, but only one, Maury (French), shows every stamp, most others show a couple, and have descriptions of the others.

What I'm proposing is Gibbons 1840 - 1970 (known as Part one) with every stamp shown. I already have scans of a quite a number.

This is to be a collaboration, and to avoid having people E-mail me scores of scans, I need somewhere where people can leave the scans. It will eventually created in PDF format, and either sold or given away.

What I need is this: Is there a way of setting up a place where people can leave the scans, a post box effectively. It needs to be accessible to multiple users, and password protected.

Does such a thing exist in an easily usable form? I don't mind paying a few quid (IF I HAVE TO! I'm Scottish you know  ).

The scans are done at 1200dpi and are circa 900kb in size. There will be some thousands.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 24, 2022)

Ftp server, you’d need an up address and instructions on using FileZilla for the technological impaired.


Otherwise Dropbox and Onedrive would cover it


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 24, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ftp server, you’d need an up address and instructions on using FileZilla for the technological impaired.
> 
> 
> Otherwise Dropbox and Onedrive would cover it



Right... tell me more about Dropbox and Onedrive please.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 24, 2022)

Not much to say, you sign up you get some space. 

Onedrive is probably the more expensive as it’s part of windows so skip that. 

Dropbox you sign up they give you space you make some folders you can share the link and allow people to upload to it. 

I believe Dropbox is still free for like a gig of space so sign up and take a look


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 24, 2022)

Google drive you get 10gb free I belive. You'd have to share a login, but if it's just stamps and you trust everyone it should work.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 24, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Google drive you get 10gb free I belive. You'd have to share a login, but if it's just stamps and you trust everyone it should work.



Yes, it is just scans, so nothing of actual value.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 24, 2022)

Google Drive and OneDrive both have free deals from time to time. I've got 19GB on GD (normally 15GB free) and 15GB on OD (normally 5GB free) without having paid a penny. We used both when we were sharing files for the production of our book on London Ghost Signs and it worked very well, although that was limited to just between four people.

Any of these should work, but the more people you have sharing, the more likely you are to have problems, particularly if any of them are technophobes.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 24, 2022)

Google photos. You can create an album and share it then others can upload to that album.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 24, 2022)

Thank you all for the suggestions.

Whatever is simplest will be the best option. The problem is that most of us philatelists are wrinklies, and some (including me) not that sharp on the tech side of things.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2022)

drop box as has been said a few times will do that for you


----------



## two sheds (Sep 25, 2022)

Not sure what this will mean to non-Firefox users - and for Firefox some sites will be blocked unless you only use a single ad blocker particularly ublock origin?









						Mozilla reaffirms that Firefox will continue to support current content blockers - gHacks Tech News
					

Mozilla reaffirmed this week that the Firefox web browser will continue to support an essential Manifest v2 API that content blockers use.



					www.ghacks.net


----------



## Chz (Sep 25, 2022)

Worth pointing out that if you can share someone's family/business Office 365 sub, you can get 1TB on OneDrive.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 25, 2022)

I thought this was quite entertaining:


----------



## cybershot (Sep 25, 2022)

Chz said:


> Worth pointing out that if you can share someone's family/business Office 365 sub, you can get 1TB on OneDrive.


Or just set up a 365 Developer account and get 25 user accounts each with 1TB of storage. I wouldn't use it for anything production though. Had my account for well over 2 years, not touched it for one, but they keep extending it.


----------



## dervish (Sep 26, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I thought this was quite entertaining:



Watched this last night, this is a big step up from his last AI bot. The beauty of this is that everyone could run it, every call they get could be coming from an AI designed to waste their time.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 26, 2022)

Yes it was really impressive. He did intervene in one place so he's got synthesizer that make his voice sound like the bot?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Yes it was really impressive. He did intervene in one place so he's got synthesizer that make his voice sound like the bot?


I think the bot's voice is his voice - but yes, there's obviously some way he can make himself sound more like the AI.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 26, 2022)

Got new desktops at work and have also now got 3 x 27" screens. Experimenting with one of them vertically. It's certainly an odd feeling and quite full on. Definitely need some better tools to organise it though. I'm suprised you can't press windows key and up or down to resize it fill half the screen vertically. Anyone else run a similar setup?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 27, 2022)

Mozilla calls out Microsoft, Google, Apple over browsers
					

If you've got no OS of your own, you've got little chance to compete, Firefox maker sighs




					www.theregister.com
				




interesting I thought (as Firefox user, clearly)


----------



## strung out (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm sure there's a simple answer to this, but is it possible to convert a spreadsheet/Google Sheet containing a calendar/schedule into an iCal file/import into Google Calendar?

I'm guessing it would need to be formatted properly, with the columns/data labelled correctly, but I'm preparing a bunch of marathon/half marathon training plans for people, and want to be able to give them a straightforward way of putting the sessions and workouts into their calendar.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 27, 2022)

strung out said:


> I'm sure there's a simple answer to this, but is it possible to convert a spreadsheet/Google Sheet containing a calendar/schedule into an iCal file/import into Google Calendar?
> 
> I'm guessing it would need to be formatted properly, with the columns/data labelled correctly, but I'm preparing a bunch of marathon/half marathon training plans for people, and want to be able to give them a straightforward way of putting the sessions and workouts into their calendar.


I have a vague recollection you can do it by saving the xl spreadsheet to xml or csv but I can't remember what you do with it after that.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 27, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I have a vague recollection you can do it by saving the xl spreadsheet to xml or csv but I can't remember what you do with it after that.



I recall that I did this some time back and used the CSV file extension ... can't remember what happened next.
CSV is a Mac-compatible format, and the Mac calendar function has an import function.

Knowing where I work there will have been some mental macro bollocks involved, there usually is


----------



## dervish (Sep 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Got new desktops at work and have also now got 3 x 27" screens. Experimenting with one of them vertically. It's certainly an odd feeling and quite full on. Definitely need some better tools to organise it though. I'm suprised you can't press windows key and up or down to resize it fill half the screen vertically. Anyone else run a similar setup?


Vertical screens are great, it's a much better use of screen space. You should be able to choose it in display settings and set it to portrait and the right resolution and it should fill the screen.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 28, 2022)

dervish said:


> Vertical screens are great, it's a much better use of screen space. You should be able to choose it in display settings and set it to portrait and the right resolution and it should fill the screen.



Yes, I'm quite liking it. Done the setup, works great for stuff like teams, WhatsApp, outlook to keep an eye on things.

By setup I meant more for quick resizing of windows. I'm trying the dell display manager at the moment, which enables you to set up zones. Seems OK so far.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 28, 2022)

I think I may have to try this. My monitor mounts do rotate...


----------



## two sheds (Sep 28, 2022)

I always wanted an A4 screen so it showed a complete page I was working on. Now that I can get that I'm not so bothered


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 28, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think I may have to try this. My monitor mounts do rotate...



I would hate it as my main screen, but as a third screen it's very useful.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 28, 2022)

Learning CSS

Thinking of taking some Reed courses that seem cheap at £12.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## souljacker (Sep 28, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Learning CSS
> 
> Thinking of taking some Reed courses that seem cheap at £12.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


codecademy?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I would hate it as my main screen, but as a third screen it's very useful.


Yeah. I have a dual screen setup, but screen #2 as a vertical could work. I don't really have room for 3 screens, unless they were all vertical!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 28, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Yeah. I have a dual screen setup, but screen #2 as a vertical could work. I don't really have room for 3 screens, unless they were all vertical!



A couple of my colleagues have an additional monitor above their main screen so you could always try that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2022)

Today I think I will be mostly hating Canon.

Client had a new printer installed. The old one synced with AD using a product called ULM  to do secure print. The new one doesn't support it, despite them being told it would be like for like. The salesperson told them they'd have to use Uniflow Online Express. It's rare that I can spend so long looking at a website and find so little technical detail on how the dam thing works, but I'm getting strong vibes that it doesn't support what we need it to do. Call tech support who pass me on. Get a teams meeting with an "expert". Realize about 5 mins in it's a sales call and he's talking about a different (paid for) product. It's got a £900 setup fee and an ongoing sub. I pass it back to the school.

This morning I've got a begrudging email saying we can set it up and link to do so, which only covers a tiny part of what we need. And there website is shit, but we are clearly on our own with this one.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 30, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Today I think I will be mostly hating Canon.
> 
> Client had a new printer installed. The old one synced with AD using a product called ULM  to do secure print. The new one doesn't support it, despite them being told it would be like for like. The salesperson told them they'd have to use Uniflow Online Express. It's rare that I can spend so long looking at a website and find so little technical detail on how the dam thing works, but I'm getting strong vibes that it doesn't support what we need it to do. Call tech support who pass me on. Get a teams meeting with an "expert". Realize about 5 mins in it's a sales call and he's talking about a different (paid for) product. It's got a £900 setup fee and an ongoing sub. I pass it back to the school.
> 
> This morning I've got a begrudging email saying we can set it up and link to do so, which only covers a tiny part of what we need. And there website is shit, but we are clearly on our own with this one.


School needs to grow some balls and go back to the account manager and say it doesn't do what they say it does. Either they come out and set it up how it was sold to work, or they take it back.
Trust me, it will suddenly get sorted.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Learning CSS
> 
> Thinking of taking some Reed courses that seem cheap at £12.
> 
> Any other suggestions?











						CSS Tutorial
					

W3Schools offers free online tutorials, references and exercises in all the major languages of the web. Covering popular subjects like HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Python, SQL, Java, and many, many more.




					www.w3schools.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2022)

cybershot said:


> School needs to grow some balls and go back to the account manager and say it doesn't do what they say it does. Either they come out and set it up how it was sold to work, or they take it back.
> Trust me, it will suddenly get sorted.



That's exactly what we suggested and how I thought it was going to roll. Except now it's been passed back to us they're going to paint us as the incompetent ones if we can't set it up and basically it's not the schools problem any more.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 30, 2022)

Well, I hope they like their new paperweight then.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Well, I hope they like their new paperweight then.



Maybe one day I won't work an MSP and can take this attitude. 🤣


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 1, 2022)

Minor grip of the morning. After all these years why isn't there a standard key for entering the BIOS/UEFI?


----------



## Chz (Oct 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Minor grip of the morning. After all these years why isn't there a standard key for entering the BIOS/UEFI?


For desktops, it's almost universally Del. But yeah, on laptops it's a total mess.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 1, 2022)

Chz said:


> For desktops, it's almost universally Del. But yeah, on laptops it's a total mess.



Didn't actually know that. Although on this little lenovo I got from ebay its F1 which is a first for me.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2022)

DKIMS is proving to be a steep learning curve. For a start, the openssl commands don't work like wot all the howtos say they should 

I'll get there, but it's like pulling teeth.


----------



## Chz (Oct 1, 2022)

I absolutely hate DKIM and try to keep quiet about how much of our email is SPF verified only. The beauty of SPF records is that I can do it all on my end. DKIM means working with (invariably) idiots from somewhere else.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 1, 2022)

Sometime in the last week a Spotify icon has appeared on my windows 10 taskbar. I've never had anything to do with Spotify. 

Why?
How do I get rid of it?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 1, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Sometime in the last week a Spotify icon has appeared on my windows 10 taskbar. I've never had anything to do with Spotify.
> 
> Why?
> How do I get rid of it?



Right click on it, delete


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 1, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Sometime in the last week a Spotify icon has appeared on my windows 10 taskbar. I've never had anything to do with Spotify.
> 
> Why?
> How do I get rid of it?



It's a shortcut to an installer. Thank Microsoft. You can just delete it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 2, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Sometime in the last week a Spotify icon has appeared on my windows 10 taskbar. I've never had anything to do with Spotify.
> 
> Why?
> How do I get rid of it?



Ditto. I deleted the app.

HTF it appeared in the first place, who knows.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 2, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ditto. I deleted the app.
> 
> HTF it appeared in the first place, who knows.



Updates probably


----------



## two sheds (Oct 2, 2022)

Do you actually buy music off spotify or do you just rent it like off (as I recall) Apple?


----------



## strung out (Oct 2, 2022)

It's a subscription service. 

Apple have their own subscription music streaming service, although you can buy music off there too, as well as using it to listen to the stuff you already own.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 2, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Updates probably



I think my most common comment re Microsoft is 'Why the fuck can't they just leave things alone?'.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 2, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think my most common comment re Microsoft is 'Why the fuck can't they just leave things alone?'.


Because...Microsoft.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Do you actually buy music off spotify or do you just rent it like off (as I recall) Apple?



Who knows? That is what torrents are for.

(Once again, God bless DC.).


----------



## souljacker (Oct 2, 2022)

existentialist said:


> DKIMS is proving to be a steep learning curve. For a start, the openssl commands don't work like wot all the howtos say they should
> 
> I'll get there, but it's like pulling teeth.


Where are you struggling with openssl? I've got pretty good with it over the last few years.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 2, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's a shortcut to an installer. Thank Microsoft. You can just delete it.


Only gave me the option to 'close window'.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Do you actually buy music off spotify or do you just rent it like off (as I recall) Apple?



You pay for access to a huge library. I big fan of piracy, but you really can't beat it for convince. Especially as the stuff I want just often isn't that available.

The algorithms are really good at finding other stuff you like or you can create playlists based on stuff you like, but with things that might not be on your radar.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 2, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Who knows? That is what torrents are for.
> 
> (Once again, God bless DC.).



I gave up a few years ago for music, I just found it a struggle. Even when I found a private site I couldn't maintain a ratio. Plus as I've got older I find it harder to find new music I like and for this Spotify is invaluable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 2, 2022)

I've put a good few hours into playing with stuff this weekend and think I feel stupider then when I started. It started well, I set up a new mini pc I bought as an ESXi host installed Ubuntu server and SSHd into it.

I'd hoped by the end of the weekend to have Gucomole and Wireguard running. This might have been over ambitious 😂

Ive failed to get either running.   Using docker and then without. Every tutorial I found my Ubuntu VM fails at stuff that wasn't expected. As a small example he happily watcheing someone install Rancher and connects to it via a Web page. Mine doesn't. Takes me 30 mins to realise I need nginx which just isn't mentioned. Get that installed and still can't connect to rancher. So I think I need to go more back to basics. Thing is I think you need projects to learn. Boss has said he wants all the Ubuntu servers rebuilt this year at work and then he will show us puppet. It's a great opportunity to finally learn how our infrastructure works but I definitely need to start reading ahead if I'm going to stand a chance of following.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 2, 2022)

Also my partner has just started a masters and is struggling with the tech a bit. I've helped her with teams and onenote and similar but can I get the bloody drm ebooks to work on her tablet even using Adobe Digital Editions. Can make them work on her PC, but that's sub optimal for reading. 

Anyone know any software to strip the DRM out? Then I can just transfer them to the tablet or even better the kindle. I've tried a few, but it seems Adobe have harder it and I couldn't crack it.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 2, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Also my partner has just started a masters and is struggling with the tech a bit. I've helped her with teams and onenote and similar but can I get the bloody drm ebooks to work on her tablet even using Adobe Digital Editions. Can make them work on her PC, but that's sub optimal for reading.
> 
> Anyone know any software to strip the DRM out? Then I can just transfer them to the tablet or even better the kindle. I've tried a few, but it seems Adobe have harder it and I couldn't crack it.



What mobile app are you using? And where are the ebooks coming from? VLE books?


----------



## existentialist (Oct 2, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Where are you struggling with openssl? I've got pretty good with it over the last few years.


I think I've got it sorted now - it kept complaining about extra parameters, which seemed to relate to the output file format. I just chopped that bit off, and got a perfectly reasonable text file format.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 2, 2022)

Chz said:


> I absolutely hate DKIM and try to keep quiet about how much of our email is SPF verified only. The beauty of SPF records is that I can do it all on my end. DKIM means working with (invariably) idiots from somewhere else.



Biggest problem with sfp is itsmax size is 255 chars, dkim enables you to avoid that.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 2, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I gave up a few years ago for music, I just found it a struggle. Even when I found a private site I couldn't maintain a ratio. Plus as I've got older I find it harder to find new music I like and for this Spotify is invaluable.




My playlist is pretty much:

JT
Dylan
Cohen
Bowie
Donovan
Kinks
Strawbs
Joan Baez
Melanie
Dire Straits
etc.

(None of whom are really producing new music.)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 2, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Only gave me the option to 'close window'.



Click 'Start' button.

Scroll down to 'Spotify'

Select uninstall.


----------



## MBV (Oct 2, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Also my partner has just started a masters and is struggling with the tech a bit. I've helped her with teams and onenote and similar but can I get the bloody drm ebooks to work on her tablet even using Adobe Digital Editions. Can make them work on her PC, but that's sub optimal for reading.
> 
> Anyone know any software to strip the DRM out? Then I can just transfer them to the tablet or even better the kindle. I've tried a few, but it seems Adobe have harder it and I couldn't crack it.



I'm not a purchaser of ebooks but use this to take ebooks from my pc to tablet (via cable)






						calibre - E-book management
					

calibre: The one stop solution for all your e-book needs. Comprehensive e-book software.




					calibre-ebook.com


----------



## Chz (Oct 2, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Biggest problem with sfp is itsmax size is 255 chars, dkim enables you to avoid that.


I wasn't even aware of that, because there's a limit of 10 DNS lookups and we hit that first. Had to outsource it - it's pretty much the only option for larger organisations. I mean, I probably _could_ have scripted something, but it would have taken months to get production ready and probably still not be as robust.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 3, 2022)

Chz said:


> I wasn't even aware of that, because there's a limit of 10 DNS lookups and we hit that first. Had to outsource it - it's pretty much the only option for larger organisations. I mean, I probably _could_ have scripted something, but it would have taken months to get production ready and probably still not be as robust.




What to mailgun or some transactional service ?


----------



## existentialist (Oct 3, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Biggest problem with sfp is itsmax size is 255 chars, dkim enables you to avoid that.


Now I'm worried! All I did for the SPF thing was to put a DNS entry in to tell it the IP address of the mailserver


----------



## alex_ (Oct 3, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Now I'm worried! All I did for the SPF thing was to put a DNS entry in to tell it the IP address of the mailserver



That should be fine - if you’ve got 15 services like salesforce and jira and some hr platform it’s an issue. This is when you need dkim.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 3, 2022)

alex_ said:


> That should be fine - if you’ve got 15 services like salesforce and jira and some hr platform it’s an issue. This is when you need dkim.


I'm running a mailserver, mailman, Moodle, and owncloud on it. Pretty much just that. The reason I'm putting them on is because, particularly with mailman and Moodle, about 10-20% of the recipients (primarily on hotmail and Outlook, plus some hosted domains) just don't get the emails - I'm assuming that the recipient mailserver is binning them. Gmail seems to work just fine.


----------



## Chz (Oct 3, 2022)

alex_ said:


> What to mailgun or some transactional service ?


No, we wanted a full-blown DMARC analyser from Mimecast and adding on the SPF hosting wasn't much in the grand scheme of things. Basically you give them your SPF record as it should be if there were no limits on such things and they spread it out into pure IP addresses, cut up into as many linked records as are necessary. You'd need to have a system in the background that did DNS lookups every 4 hours or so to track any changes and something to output the records into your own DNS in the correct fashion. It was too much work when I'm the sole Linux guy, and share DNS with one other person. Certainly doable for someone with the spare time though.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 3, 2022)

Chz said:


> No, we wanted a full-blown DMARC analyser from Mimecast and adding on the SPF hosting wasn't much in the grand scheme of things. Basically you give them your SPF record as it should be if there were no limits on such things and they spread it out into pure IP addresses, cut up into as many linked records as are necessary. You'd need to have a system in the background that did DNS lookups every 4 hours or so to track any changes and something to output the records into your own DNS in the correct fashion. It was too much work when I'm the sole Linux guy, and share DNS with one other person. Certainly doable for someone with the spare time though.



That’s pretty cool


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Also my partner has just started a masters and is struggling with the tech a bit. I've helped her with teams and onenote and similar but can I get the bloody drm ebooks to work on her tablet even using Adobe Digital Editions. Can make them work on her PC, but that's sub optimal for reading.
> 
> Anyone know any software to strip the DRM out? Then I can just transfer them to the tablet or even better the kindle. I've tried a few, but it seems Adobe have harder it and I couldn't crack it.


I can't help with software to help out, but my team manages all the e-book purchasing and support for a large university, and yes, it really is that shit for a lot of e-books. You can blame the publishers for being absolutely petrified of losing money with the switch from print books to electronic, and therefore putting awful DRM on them that prohibits decent usability/accessibility, all at extortionate prices. 

What e-book platform are most of these books on? Might be able to offer some advice on features they don't publicise very well. 

If you can pirate them on Sci-Hub or just googling the title of the book followed by PDF, that might be easier though tbh.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 3, 2022)

strung out said:


> I can't help with software to help out, but my team manages all the e-book purchasing and support for a large university, and yes, it really is that shit for a lot of e-books. You can blame the publishers for being absolutely petrified of losing money with the switch from print books to electronic, and therefore putting awful DRM on them that prohibits decent usability/accessibility, all at extortionate prices.
> 
> What e-book platform are most of these books on? Might be able to offer some advice on features they don't publicise very well.
> 
> If you can pirate them on Sci-Hub or just googling the title of the book followed by PDF, that might be easier though tbh.





The one I've been cursing at is eBook central, but I think her library app points to other ones as well. Another one I tested didn't have DRM which was nice. I'd thought about trying to find them elsewhere, but I'd like the process to be more stream lined, so she can find them and I just have to strip the DRM and transfer them (or even better show her how). I remember feeling chuffed when I got an myanonmouse account and being impressed with how much stuff it had. Showing it to my partner and she gave me 5 books she wanted to read and I couldn't find any of them. 

I've actually had to do work today, but will keep looking and report back if I find something in case anyone is interested.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 7, 2022)

Can I have some pointers from you network types here? I need a 100m of outdoor rated UTP cat 6a cable by Monday.

I've just had someone round to do the cabling for my house. He's sensibly suggested that we do the cable run outside for neatness. He's more CCTV then full on networking (which the price reflects) but we're working together on this. I know Cat 6a is a little overkill for 1 gig networking, but if I'm having holes drilled in my house, I'd like to be as future proof as possible.

Thing is I'm kind of aware that not all network cable is created equally quality wise. Can anyone throw me some Amazon links or suggestions of firms that can deliver quickly. I've looked at broadband buyer who I got my APs from, but they only do 305m lengths.

Edit. Never mind 






						Cat6a External U/FTP LDPE Solid Cable (Reel) | Cat6a Cable
					

Connectix Cat6a U/FTP External Cable has been designed to provide the exceptional performance required to support extremely high speed applications,




					www.cablemonkey.co.uk


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 7, 2022)

Well everything ordered. Fingers crossed it arrives next week. I know it's probably a bonkers choice to install Cat 6a everywhere and Cat 6 would have been more then plenty, but I hope this is the last time this has to be done. It did a bit of cost to things like keystones for the patch panel though. I hope the guy installing doesn't curse me to much, but he seemed quite excited about my project when I was describing it.

Currently got 800Mbs downstairs, by the time it's used my make shift mesh system, I'm lucky to get 40 upstairs. With 3 hard wired APs and all the computers and the TV on ethernet this should not be a problem anymore. Now just waiting for the price of 10 Gbe switches to fall.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 7, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well everything ordered. Fingers crossed it arrives next week. I know it's probably a bonkers choice to install Cat 6a everywhere and Cat 6 would have been more then plenty, but I hope this is the last time this has to be done. It did a bit of cost to things like keystones for the patch panel though. I hope the guy installing doesn't curse me to much, but he seemed quite excited about my project when I was describing it.
> 
> Currently got 800Mbs downstairs, by the time it's used my make shift mesh system, I'm lucky to get 40 upstairs. With 3 hard wired APs and all the computers and the TV on ethernet this should not be a problem anymore.


If you are installing new cable runs it pays in the long run to do the highest rated cabling you can afford. People who ran CAT5 everywhere 10 years ago will tell you that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 7, 2022)

souljacker said:


> If you are installing new cable runs it pays in the long run to do the highest rated cabling you can afford. People who ran CAT5 everywhere 10 years ago will tell you that.



Thanks. I was starting to question my sanity slightly, but I think it's one of those costs that the extra will mean little in a few years time.

My house will have faster networking and internet then any of our clients.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 7, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. I was starting to question my sanity slightly, but I think it's one of those costs that the extra will mean little in a few years time.
> 
> My house will have faster networking and internet then any of our clients.



The cost of redoing it in 10 years vs the extra cost of the cable now -  better cable makes sense - especially if you aren’t going to move house.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 7, 2022)

souljacker said:


> If you are installing new cable runs it pays in the long run to do the highest rated cabling you can afford. People who ran CAT5 everywhere 10 years ago will tell you that.


Yep can't argue with that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2022)

Do all the various connectors for cat 6a normally include metal parts or have I managed to buy shielded parts for everything? I knew the keystones for the patch panel were shielded, but they were all I could get that fitted for such short delivery. But the RJ45s for the solid cable (access points) are also made from metal as are the keystones for the wall ports. Is it part of the standard?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 11, 2022)

That nerve wracking moment when you hit Run on a script in a live environment.

1200 AD computers moved to a new ou and marked as inactive and set to disabled, that’s 50% of the entire  domain.

For my next trick I’ll ping SCCM to get device affinity and then move that to AD descriptions.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> That nerve wracking moment when you hit Run on a script in a live environment.
> 
> 1200 AD computers moved to a new ou and, marked as inactive and set to disabled, that’s 50% of the entire  the domain.
> 
> For my next trick I’ll ping SCCM to get device affinity and then move that to AD descriptions.



That's a lot of endpoints!


----------



## two sheds (Oct 11, 2022)

And a lot of startpoints!



(sorry I have no idea what is being discussed here)


----------



## alex_ (Oct 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> That nerve wracking moment when you hit Run on a script in a live environment.
> 
> 1200 AD computers moved to a new ou and marked as inactive and set to disabled, that’s 50% of the entire  domain.



What did you mean to do ?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 11, 2022)

alex_ said:


> What did you mean to do ?



Exactly that!

Our domain is a mess of old shit


----------



## alex_ (Oct 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Exactly that!
> 
> Our domain is a mess of old shit



Trick now is to run it as a scheduled task for devices which have been offline for >X days and the issue stays fixed.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 11, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Trick now is to run it as a scheduled task for devices which have been offline for >X days and the issue stays fixed.



Yeah I'm working on that but noones buying it. I want us to get a proper process server but otherwise I'll make space in Azure


----------



## alex_ (Oct 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah I'm working on that but noones buying it. I want us to get a proper process server but otherwise I'll make space in Azure



The case to make is that you’ve done all of the hard work and proved it doesn’t break anything if you do it daily for devices over 91 days old,  no one will ever have to do it again.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 11, 2022)

alex_ said:


> The case to make is that you’ve done all of the hard work and proved it doesn’t break anything if you do it daily for devices over 91 days old,  no one will ever have to do it again.



Sure, no problems with the scheduled task but it’s hard to allocate resources or ownership of it and what I want is an actual server we can allocate misc crap to.

Currently we buy in most of our services which leads to super fragmented environment, lots of dedicated tasks for dedicated service only. With our workload and setup it’s hard to get people to see we need a proper dedicated workspace for what I’ll politely call misc and the resources to develop them.

Last place we had something called active batch and we basically had one central location for everything to trigger and schedule it’s run against even if it used different servers it all got allocated centrally.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Sure, no problems with the scheduled task but it’s hard to allocate resources or ownership of it and what I want is an actual server we can allocate misc crap to.
> 
> Currently we buy in most of our services which leads to super fragmented environment, lots of dedicated tasks for dedicated service only. With our workload and setup it’s hard to get people to see we need a proper dedicated workspace for what I’ll politely call misc and the resources to develop them.
> 
> Last place we had something called active batch and we basically had one central location for everything to trigger and schedule it’s run against even if it used different servers it all got allocated centrally.



Other option is to run it from
Azure automation if you’ve got the option to do that.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 11, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Other option is to run it from
> Azure automation if you’ve got the option to do that.




Yeah I suspect I'm going to have the opportunity to become the Azure guy now which means I need to pull my finger out


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 12, 2022)

So what are people's thoughts on these tool less keystones? I've had a slightly stressful day with the guy who came to install the cabling for me. He ran it outside the house no problems and did all sorts of work I'd have a nightmare with. We haven't terminated anything yet. He's not worked with them before and doesn't like the idea. Both my wall ports and the patch panel have them. He's messaged this afternoon to say he's been speaking to a sparky mate who says they are a nightmare as well and sent me links to more conventional punch down wall ports. Still leaves me with the patch panel.

I've had a go, but don't have decent wire snips, so couldn't cut flush, so I'll be getting all sorts of cross talk, but fitted one to a short end of cat 6. I only got 100meg, so I've fucked a wire somewhere.

Not sure what to do. They're from different suppliers and weren't super cheap, partly due me needing to get them on short notice, but also because 6a.

They do seem to be the standard for 6a. Is moaning and being unreasonable or should I look for something else to make my life easier.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 12, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So what are people's thoughts on these tool less keystones? I've had a slightly stressful day with the guy who came to install the cabling for me. He ran it outside the house no problems and did all sorts of work I'd have a nightmare with. We haven't terminated anything yet. He's not worked with them before and doesn't like the idea. Both my wall ports and the patch panel have them. He's messaged this afternoon to say he's been speaking to a sparky mate who says they are a nightmare as well and sent me links to more conventional punch down wall ports. Still leaves me with the patch panel.
> 
> I've had a go, but don't have decent wire snips, so couldn't cut flush, so I'll be getting all sorts of cross talk, but fitted one to a short end of cat 6. I only got 100meg, so I've fucked a wire somewhere.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much the reason why you get cablers to cable for you (preferably not sparkies) and they bring their own gear and parts. Because then they will work on gear they know rather than something they are having a try at first time. I'd rather spend more doing that than having to rewire it all later when I find out 3 of the ports that I don't use are wired wrong. CAT6/5/5e etc aren't just wiring standards, they have different termination rules too so you need to make sure you crimp and punch down to 6A rules otherwise you haven't got a 6A infrastructure. 

Also, an installer will have a tester that can verify that the full cable run is CAT6A certified and should give you a printout confirming this. 

I know this a case of "it's a home network, I'm not spending £x on a pro when my mate Terry can do it for £50" but you might well regret it.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 12, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah I suspect I'm going to have the opportunity to become the Azure guy now which means I need to pull my finger out



You’ll learn a lot making this work - but you’ll also never lose a script because someone rebuilds the server.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 12, 2022)

souljacker said:


> This is pretty much the reason why you get cablers to cable for you (preferably not sparkies) and they bring their own gear and parts. Because then they will work on gear they know rather than something they are having a try at first time. I'd rather spend more doing that than having to rewire it all later when I find out 3 of the ports that I don't use are wired wrong. CAT6/5/5e etc aren't just wiring standards, they have different termination rules too so you need to make sure you crimp and punch down to 6A rules otherwise you haven't got a 6A infrastructure.
> 
> Also, an installer will have a tester that can verify that the full cable run is CAT6A certified and should give you a printout confirming this.
> 
> I know this a case of "it's a home network, I'm not spending £x on a pro when my mate Terry can do it for £50" but you might well regret it.



I know. 

The whole project felt like quite an indulgence really that I shouldn't be spending this much on. When I started looking at networking companies it seemed like they weren't interested (probably as they knew I wouldn't pay that much). Most didn't even respond to my initial emails. He said he was a BT engineer as well as doing CCTV on the side and up to the point I said I wanted 6a seemed very confident. I ordered the kit as he doesn't normally work with it, so alarm bells should have rung.

My mistake really, but it's started, so I want to make sure it's done as well as it can. I've ordered some good wire snips from amazon and I'm going to have more of a play over the weekend. I think we've got an expensive fluke tester in the piles of crap in the office, back when my company actually used to do this stuff. No idea how to use it though or even if it's a tool for the job. I did install a few ports in my old house and having them running a 1Gbs, so I'm really hoping I can salvage this.

What I'd really like to do is find someone to do the terminations for me, but this is the last pot of money I put aside for the house move, so it's not really something I can do.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 12, 2022)

souljacker said:


> This is pretty much the reason why you get cablers to cable for you (preferably not sparkies) and they bring their own gear and parts. Because then they will work on gear they know rather than something they are having a try at first time. I'd rather spend more doing that than having to rewire it all later when I find out 3 of the ports that I don't use are wired wrong. CAT6/5/5e etc aren't just wiring standards, they have different termination rules too so you need to make sure you crimp and punch down to 6A rules otherwise you haven't got a 6A infrastructure.
> 
> Also, an installer will have a tester that can verify that the full cable run is CAT6A certified and should give you a printout confirming this.
> 
> I know this a case of "it's a home network, I'm not spending £x on a pro when my mate Terry can do it for £50" but you might well regret it.



A huge amount of astonishment on my part, the first time I saw the cabling under the floor. I was next to the ?switch room was, rack after rack of devices with all the cables coming in. There would have been 300+ cables coming in.


----------



## nick (Oct 16, 2022)

Help please
Trying to unpick things for the widow of a deceased relative.
There are 2 sky routers piggybacked. The main newer black one is providing the wifi to the house and is working.
The second (model EE120) is ethernet connected to the main one. It displays the green wifi light, but my phone does not show a network to connect to.

before I unplug it I am worried it might be broadcasting a hidden network that is used for something important like alarms etc etc. Is there a way to detect the hidden network (perhaps a free sniffer app that is recommended) ?.  I am guessing that if I can find the network name, I can then connect to it with the WPS button


----------



## souljacker (Oct 16, 2022)

nick said:


> Help please
> Trying to unpick things for the widow of a deceased relative.
> There are 2 sky routers piggybacked. The main newer black one is providing the wifi to the house and is working.
> The second (model EE120) is ethernet connected to the main one. It displays the green wifi light, but my phone does not show a network to connect to.
> ...


Are you sure it's broadcasting something? It may be in modem mode and just providing the connection to Sky with the other one doing all the hard work. 

I use inssider on windows to network scan MetaGeek | inSSIDer - Defeat Slow Wi-Fi or if you are on a Mac, Netspot FREE WiFi Site Survey Software for MAC OS X & Windows

If you are on your phone, inssider is also available for Android as is the very good Aruba Utilites app Aruba Utilities - Apps on Google Play


----------



## nick (Oct 16, 2022)

Thanks souljacker
A google had shown me net spot (but initial websites all looked a little "phishy") . Now that you mention it, I feel more comfortable downloading.
(there is no "phone" cable into this box, but it is going  into the other (black) one, which is then connected to this (white) one with ethernet

Yep - it could be broadcasting to his Sky. Good shout. Will see what the sky box is doing


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 18, 2022)

Want a free $15 billion? get a subscription to Jira project management/bug-tracking software.


This is what is currently on their pricing page. If they cannot get that right it's a little concerning about their dedication to a quality product. 





						Jira Pricing - Monthly and Annual Subscription Cost per User
					

The #1 software development tool used by agile teams. Try it free or buy now. Available for cloud or server and built for teams of all sizes from startup to enterprise.




					www.atlassian.com
				




ETA it's returned to normal pricing.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2022)

So the home network saga is getting a bit better. I knocked up a bit of cable over the weekend with a keystone on each and verified it did 1Gbs (can't do 10Gbs) and was working out how to play it with the chap I'm paying. He messaged me today saying he's found someone who knows Cat 6a who will finish the job properly. So hopefully a result.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2022)

On an unrelated note has anyone been having problems with iPhone users and their mail app no longer working with 365 accounts? I've been getting them to download Outlook, but a few of them are a bit miffed.

Edit. Never mind. As I suspected it was linked with the modern auth thing, but assumed that Apple would be compliant. I should have been getting them to remove the account and add it again. It's hard because I've never had an iPhone and I don't have a huge amount of success getting most iPhone users to get the permissions right for me to do a remote session to their phone to play.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 18, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> On an unrelated note has anyone been having problems with iPhone users and their mail app no longer working with 365 accounts? I've been getting them to download Outlook, but a few of them are a bit miffed.
> 
> Edit. Never mind. As I suspected it was linked with the modern auth thing, but assumed that Apple would be compliant. I should have been getting them to remove the account and add it again. It's hard because I've never had an iPhone and I don't have a huge amount of success getting most iPhone users to get the permissions right for me to do a remote session to their phone to play.



It’s because legacy auth didn’t support mfa, so they’ve force protocols where mfa works


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 18, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> On an unrelated note has anyone been having problems with iPhone users and their mail app no longer working with 365 accounts? I've been getting them to download Outlook, but a few of them are a bit miffed.
> 
> Edit. Never mind. As I suspected it was linked with the modern auth thing, but assumed that Apple would be compliant. I should have been getting them to remove the account and add it again. It's hard because I've never had an iPhone and I don't have a huge amount of success getting most iPhone users to get the permissions right for me to do a remote session to their phone to play.


My next door neighbour sorts my odd problem remotely. Funny seeing the cursor move on its own.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2022)

I have a "scope" call with Canon this afternoon now I've pursaded them to drop the outrageous setup fees for my client. Why do I think this isn't going to be as smooth sailing as they think. Its not helped that I can't find any technical documents about this so I can't prepare myself. And I've still not got a good way to delay printer drivers to none admin users after print nightmare.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2022)

I've just set up my Brother replacement printer. It's on Linux so I'm grateful someone's written drivers for it and they do seem to work nicely. Second document I tried to print, though, had a large image at the top of the page and text below. It wouldn't print unless I deleted image and it printed text and then I deleted text and it printed image. Didn't really want them on one page anyway.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 19, 2022)

I can only presume there’s an ongoing agreement between OS and printer developers to ensure that  printers are replaced well within their expected lifetime because “they don’t work any more”. 

My Samsung MFP is now under the HP brand after Samsung sold their printer business. It used to work brilliantly , but now the latest drivers are several years old and the printer  rarely responds to network print requests without having to be woken up by poking an “Oi, grandad!” button, and getting it to do a network scan involves some process or sacrifice which I am yet to establish. But I can persuade the printer itself to scan and dump the image onto a networked Windows machine. 

I’ve had it for years, still on the sample toner cartridge that came with it, and have a full cartridge spare, so don’t really want to replace the perfectly good machine because the OSes can’t get their shit together.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> I can only presume there’s an ongoing agreement between OS and printer developers to ensure that  printers are replaced well within their expected lifetime because “they don’t work any more”.
> 
> My Samsung MFP is now under the HP brand after Samsung sold their printer business. It used to work brilliantly , but now the latest drivers are several years old and the printer  rarely responds to network print requests without having to be woken up by poking an “Oi, grandad!” button, and getting it to do a network scan involves some process or sacrifice which I am yet to establish. But I can persuade the printer itself to scan and dump the image onto a networked Windows machine.
> 
> I’ve had it for years, still on the sample toner cartridge that came with it, and have a full cartridge spare, so don’t really want to replace the perfectly good machine because the OSes can’t get their shit together.


My HP 1320 is still going (fairly) strong after 18 years, but the process of getting Windows to talk to it is by no means seamless any more. I think that built-in obsolescence is definitely a Thing.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 19, 2022)

The “killer new feature” in printing seems to be getting the printer to automatically buy expensive consumables from the manufacturer. 

Basically trying to make printing a subscription service, which would be an awful idea when I print so rarely.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2022)

After a very long time, I've finally figured out why some of the radio buttons in a PDF form I made a year or two back weren't working. I suspect that there was some kind of bug in Libreoffice that was responsible (boxes were randomly disabled), but it all seems to be working nicely now.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> The “killer new feature” in printing seems to be getting the printer to automatically buy expensive consumables from the manufacturer.
> 
> Basically trying to make printing a subscription service, which would be an awful idea when I print so rarely.


Same here - and my last Brother printer failed after 3 years which you'd think is fair enough but I'd only printed 350 copies in that whole time.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> The “killer new feature” in printing seems to be getting the printer to automatically buy expensive consumables from the manufacturer.
> 
> Basically trying to make printing a subscription service, which would be an awful idea when I print so rarely.




Author Cory Doctorow has a lot of excellent tweet threads and info on this and yes it's as bad as that. Absolute mess.

In addition, Windows shit itself by rewriting how the print spooler service works so it, well doesn't anymore. Nobody seems to be interested in resolving this so we all just stumble along and the print companies try to sell us cloud printing services and drivers


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 20, 2022)

So best practice for cleaning minging servers? I had to go and look at a machine we use as a NAS after it didn't come back after a power cut and it was a grim area to work in. I wouldn't let my own machine get that bad, but if I did, I would probably chance it with a regular vacuum and finish with an air duster, but guess that's not cool? I've got a maintenance window I can turn things off in and open them up.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 20, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So best practice for cleaning minging servers? I had to go and look at a machine we use as a NAS after it didn't come back after a power cut and it was a grim area to work in. I wouldn't let my own machine get that bad, but if I did, I would probably chance it with a regular vacuum and finish with an air duster, but guess that's not cool? I've got a maintenance window I can turn things off in and open them up.
> 
> View attachment 347936
> 
> View attachment 347937



Issue with the air duster is it puts it all into the air again - one place I worked we had a bottom of the range handheld Dyson.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 20, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Issue with the air duster is it puts it all into the air again - one place I worked we had a bottom of the range handheld Dyson.



That's why if it was my own I'd use a vacume first to get the worst of it, but thought that might be bad practice due to static.

I see you can get small battery powered hoovers from Amazon for PCs but don't know if they are any cop.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 20, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's why if it was my own I'd use a vacume first to get the worst of it, but thought that might be bad practice due to static.
> 
> I see you can get small battery powered hoovers from Amazon for PCs but don't know if they are any cop.



We got this for our work Dyson Micro Attachment Tool Kit DYSON V7 V8 V10 V11 SV10 SV12 SV11 SV14 Cordless Vacuum Cleaner PC Desk for


----------



## Chz (Oct 20, 2022)

Hoover, air duster, hoover again, hoover again.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 20, 2022)

Ah bollocks. Photos removed as I think you can just make our company stickers on them.

Cheers for the thoughts. I'll ask my boss for a dyson with attachments. When he refuses I'll probably settle for what the client has on site and some air dusters.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 20, 2022)

My previous HP printer seemed to bite the dust when I moved house. Fuck knows how moving it 20 miles was enough to send it to the grave. After constant restarting I gave up and gave it the office space treatment in the back garden. Hugely satisfying. The replacement, another HP I have so far only ever used on the Mac. It was quite refreshing to just go into printers, it magically find it, and god forbid, it just work.

I'm dreading the day I have to install it to work on mine or my OHs company Windows devices. It will no doubt be easier to just get the document on my Mac and print it from there rather than piss about with Windows drivers and bloaty software.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 20, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So best practice for cleaning minging servers? I had to go and look at a machine we use as a NAS after it didn't come back after a power cut and it was a grim area to work in. I wouldn't let my own machine get that bad, but if I did, I would probably chance it with a regular vacuum and finish with an air duster, but guess that's not cool? I've got a maintenance window I can turn things off in and open them up.



Nuke it, and test your disaster recovery procedure! 

And get something new and shiny to set up, or do the whole 'migrate it to the cloud' shizzle.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 20, 2022)

cybershot said:


> My previous HP printer seemed to bite the dust when I moved house. Fuck knows how moving it 20 miles was enough to send it to the grave. After constant restarting I gave up and gave it the office space treatment in the back garden. Hugely satisfying. The replacement, another HP I have so far only ever used on the Mac. It was quite refreshing to just go into printers, it magically find it, and god forbid, it just work.
> 
> I'm dreading the day I have to install it to work on mine or my OHs company Windows devices. It will no doubt be easier to just get the document on my Mac and print it from there rather than piss about with Windows drivers and bloaty software.



I'm sure you know this, but you can normally extract just the driver from the bloated install file with 7 zip or similar.

I know this from a client who kept buying random shitty ink jets and then wanting us to make them work over RDP. Luckily we got them to stop that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 23, 2022)

The best way to deal with a stubborn printer

View attachment RDT_20221023_074857.mp4


----------



## cybershot (Oct 24, 2022)

Something to roll back the years.



			DiscMaster


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 24, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Something to roll back the years.
> 
> 
> 
> DiscMaster


Including possibly the only C program I’m ever likely to publish, which was included on a CD-ROM of Shareware


			Grand Slam


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 26, 2022)

And it's getting there. The install is almost finished. 3 access points working over PoE and 5 wired ethernet connections around the house. The Omada set up is definetly very cool. Not quite as slick as the Unifi that we use at work, but almost. Stuff like Plex will be fully cabled, but WiFi 6/ax is pretty fast.  I ended up feeling a little sorry for the main installer, suspect he under quoted, especially as he had to get someone else in to do the actual terminating of everything. I was bracing myself to do with YouTube videos, but watching him work it was obvious he knew his shit. Cost me £300 for the install and then the hardware on top, which I think is pretty reasonable.

Now I need to get on the case and organize it properly.



One complete facepalm moment that's on me. I got pretty worried that I couldn't get over 80Mbs on WiFi. Looked in Omada and my phone was connecting to the AP a whole load faster then that. Changed the cable from the router to the PoE switch. No joy. Realized I've ordered a fast ethernet switch.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 29, 2022)

I'd been using Bluetooth head phones.

Switched off headphones, switched on speakers. 

Put on video, realise there is no sound, check sound settings, all well.

Notice light colour on speaker is green, not connected.

Switch speakers off and on.  Nada.

Switch Bluetooth on PC off and on. Nada.

Ask system to find devices. Nada.

Switch PC off and speakers off, reboot PC, when it is alive, switch on speakers. Nada.

Ask system to find devices. Nada.

Ummmmm....... What's that little button beside the volume control, with the Bluetooth symbol on it?

Preass button, light blue, speakers say 'ping'.


 Goes nowhere near covering my feelings on this.  Duh!³


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 30, 2022)

I want to use my Bluetooth headphones when I'm having my evening spliff of the back doorstep (banished from the house), but the Bluetooth on the PC isn't strong enough to reach.

If I buy https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B098J5XX5G?ref=em_1p_0_ti&ref_=pe_2443691_743841071

Will it be 'choosable', or will the inbuilt PC one override it?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 30, 2022)

You’d probably be best disabling the onboard Bluetooth (in Device Manager) and just using the more powerful adapter.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 30, 2022)

Could you pair it with a phone or tablet and take that with you? Saves on computer power consumption, too


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Could you pair it with a phone or tablet and take that with you? Saves on computer power consumption, too



Computer is max 90 Watts. That is the max output of the power supply.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 30, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> You’d probably be best disabling the onboard Bluetooth (in Device Manager) and just using the more powerful adapter.


That ties up a USB port permanently, and I only have three.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 30, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Computer is max 90 Watts. That is the max output of the power supply.


Indeed, particularly if you're only out there for five minutes. 

"You look after the watts and the kilowatts will look after themselves" is what my old gran used to say to me, though.

I've been closing down the computer when I'm not actually in front of it, and thinking of similar to use small battery speaker in the room I'm in.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 30, 2022)

I've just discovered that it's the OBS virtual camera that stops my desktop machine going into sleep mode. I am unreasonably pleased at this knowledge.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 30, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I want to use my Bluetooth headphones when I'm having my evening spliff of the back doorstep (banished from the house), but the Bluetooth on the PC isn't strong enough to reach.
> 
> If I buy https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B098J5XX5G?ref=em_1p_0_ti&ref_=pe_2443691_743841071
> 
> Will it be 'choosable', or will the inbuilt PC one override it?



If your WiFi reaches you could install VLC on your phone and browse to the music on your PC?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 30, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> If your WiFi reaches you could install VLC on your phone and browse to the music on your PC?



I could. Indeed I could.

On reflection, as I'm only talking about ten minutes or so, I'll just sit in what passes for silence.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 31, 2022)

Thanks to the input of a friend, I think I may have worked out why my X52 HOTAS keeps flickering, crapping itself and crashing its drivers. I've been using a USB 2.0 extension cable because the one on the throttle is far too short. This problem does not seem to happen when I plug the HOTAS directly into one of the USB 3.0 ports on the front of my PC, but of course it's not practical to use in that state. So I specifically ordered a 3.0 replacement, in the hopes that its higher data transfer and power rating solves this problem I've been having.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2022)

I don't know to be pissed at Microsoft or Dell this morning, so I'll blame both of them. Turned my laptop on and it no longer had WiFi. This is the second time it's happened, an update has nerfed the driver. Last time it took me a few mins to work out what had happened and I'd gone to see a client. A few weeks ago I drove into the office when I was meant to be WFF as my laptop was running like a dog. Tried to troubleshoot it in the afternoon once I'd caught up and turns out it was a windows update failing. 

At least I have ethernet in my home office now, so just had to dig out a cable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Thanks to the input of a friend, I think I may have worked out why my X52 HOTAS keeps flickering, crapping itself and crashing its drivers. I've been using a USB 2.0 extension cable because the one on the throttle is far too short. This problem does not seem to happen when I plug the HOTAS directly into one of the USB 3.0 ports on the front of my PC, but of course it's not practical to use in that state. So I specifically ordered a 3.0 replacement, in the hopes that its higher data transfer and power rating solves this problem I've been having.



I've no experience with joysticks since the days of Amiga, but it does sound like this is probably the case. Failing that I might try a powered hub.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2022)

Random question of the day, but does anyone know a good place to get short patch cables cheap? Ideally not multipacks, as although I need quite a few, I want a mix of colours to help make sense of everything. It seems that down to 25cm is fairly easy but under that is a bit of a pain.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've no experience with joysticks since the days of Amiga, but it does sound like this is probably the case. Failing that I might try a powered hub.



If it works, it'll be a relatively quick and cheap fix. Before talking with my friend I was on the verge of getting myself a replacement under warranty. If that doesn't work I think I'll have time to try using a powered hub.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Random question of the day, but does anyone know a good place to get short patch cables cheap? Ideally not multipacks, as although I need quite a few, I want a mix of colours to help make sense of everything. It seems that down to 25cm is fairly easy but under that is a bit of a pain.


I get little short ones from eBuyer. They come in a variety of colours, and are 40p each (well, from 40p to 79p - it seems to depend on the colour).






						Xenta Cat5e UTP Patch Cable (Yellow) 0.5m
					

Xenta Cat5e UTP Patch Cable (Yellow) 0.5m - A high quality product at a brilliant price from ebuyer.com




					www.ebuyer.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I get little short ones from eBuyer. They come in a variety of colours, and are 40p each (well, from 40p to 79p - it seems to depend on the colour).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but they are still 0.5m, I need quite a bit shorter.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 1, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Thanks to the input of a friend, I think I may have worked out why my X52 HOTAS keeps flickering, crapping itself and crashing its drivers. I've been using a USB 2.0 extension cable because the one on the throttle is far too short. This problem does not seem to happen when I plug the HOTAS directly into one of the USB 3.0 ports on the front of my PC, but of course it's not practical to use in that state. So I specifically ordered a 3.0 replacement, in the hopes that its higher data transfer and power rating solves this problem I've been having.


If I remember correctly with my X55 it was down to power draw, so just the cable might not fix it. The device is likely usb2 so won't benefit from any speed increase. 
I think I ended up putting it on a powered hub to get it to work.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 1, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> If I remember correctly with my X55 it was down to power draw, so just the cable might not fix it. The device is likely usb2 so won't benefit from any speed increase.
> I think I ended up putting it on a powered hub to get it to work.



I think the X55 draws more power than the X52 I'm using, so I'm staying hopeful that changing to a 3.0 cable will fix it.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 1, 2022)

Cables Direct will do 0.25m patch leads UnderAnOpenSky. The only company I know who will do shorter are Black Box who do whatever size you want as a custom build but that makes the price go up a lot unless you are buying 10,000 of them.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 1, 2022)

So the new USB extension cable has arrived, and in the brief period that I tested it during my lunch break, it seems to have solved the problem. No lights flickering or other funny behaviour coming from the HOTAS. I'll be taking it on a more extended test drive this evening, but so far it's looking promising.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Cables Direct will do 0.25m patch leads UnderAnOpenSky. The only company I know who will do shorter are Black Box who do whatever size you want as a custom build but that makes the price go up a lot unless you are buying 10,000 of them.



Thanks, I'm probably being a bit OCD and can live with 0.25m. I thought about buying some long lengths of colorful ones and a crimp tool, but I think that way is madness.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 1, 2022)

NoXion said:


> So the new USB extension cable has arrived, and in the brief period that I tested it during my lunch break, it seems to have solved the problem. No lights flickering or other funny behaviour coming from the HOTAS. I'll be taking it on a more extended test drive this evening, but so far it's looking promising.


It's very satisfying when that happens


----------



## souljacker (Nov 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks, I'm probably being a bit OCD and can live with 0.25m. I thought about buying some long lengths of colorful ones and a crimp tool, but I think that way is madness.


If I were you I'd just funnel all those extra lengths of cable down the side of the cab and back out again. Out of sight out of mind basically.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 5, 2022)

Had a strange problem with mouse on second computer. I've had issues with them before - working then not working depending on where the mouse was in relation to the usb hub I use. It was getting worse, was annoying repeatedly swiping the mouse up and down and the cursor stubbornly doesn't move, leave it for 10-15 seconds and it starts moving again for 30 seconds. 

I searched and did see someone else having similar problems on Linux but it's been like it for a week now with no real solution. Finally checked the mouse and it had a non-rechargeable Duracell in it which clearly fails differently and more slowly to rechargeable ones which just stop working.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 5, 2022)

_Aw shit, here we go again..._

The stick is now malfunctioning, and becomes unresponsive when you twist it to yaw left. This was after I had re-installed the drivers and replaced the USB extension cable and got it working just fine for several days. Am I still covered by a warranty? I've had far too much grief with this make and model of HOTAS. Functionally and design-wise I like the X52, but the build quality and/or the quality control has proven to be consistently fucking dogshit. I want my money back so I can use it with my Christmas bonus to get something decent.


----------



## SysOut (Nov 6, 2022)

Found a problem with an extension in the firefox browser:
Shift+ctl+arrow is used to select a word in an input field (e.g search field or textarea). With the Tab2JSON extension, that key combination becomes a shortcut for switching tabs left or right according to the arrow used.

I'll just activate the extension when I need to use it...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 6, 2022)

Brave just asked me if I wanted to block cookie consent notices which is a nice tough. A quick Google tells me that there are plugins that will do the same for most browsers. Ridicules things anyway.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 6, 2022)

Random question. Does anyone use an ultrawide monitor? I'm quite tempted to see what pops up in the Black Friday sales. Whilst I'd love one of the OLED Dell/Alienware ones, I don't game enough to justify over a grand for pretty colours. However there's a well reviewed Huawei 34" which is £400 before any discounts.  I can it would make gaming more immersive and two windows side by side when doing normal work is quite appealing. However I'm wondering what it's like to have a curve on it when I'm actually working.


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Random question. Does anyone use an ultrawide monitor? I'm quite tempted to see what pops up in the Black Friday sales. Whilst I'd love one of the OLED Dell/Alienware ones, I don't game enough to justify over a grand for pretty colours. However there's a well reviewed Huawei 34" which is £400 before any discounts.  I can it would make gaming more immersive and two windows side by side when doing normal work is quite appealing. However I'm wondering what it's like to have a curve on it when I'm actually working.
> 
> View attachment 350467


We've got an Alienware one, although my wife uses it in her setup, so I've not had a proper go. It's very nice and brilliant for dual screening with. The one we've got doesn't have a hugely noticeable curve and doesn't make non gaming stuff particularly difficult.


----------



## MBV (Nov 6, 2022)

strung out - are those soft lights for video calls? Are they big ££?


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2022)

MBV said:


> strung out - are those soft lights for video calls? Are they big ££?


My wife's a Twitch streamer, so they're used for that (although obviously they're good for lighting anything like video calls, recording, streaming etc.).

They're Elgato Key Light Airs, and yes, fairly pricey (over £100 each I think?), but they do connect wirelessly to the PC so you can control all the different brightness and colour hue settings without having to fiddle with manual switches.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 7, 2022)

Pushed the wrong version of ESET (antivirus) to over a 100 PCs Friday afternoon. We don't have a license for that one so it flashes warnings on the users PC. Even more fustrating after I've pushed the right one, I need to reapply the license.

On the plus side I've learnt more about generating reports and other stuff ESET can do. And the value of read only Fridays.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 10, 2022)

Lazy question as I can't be bothered to download lots of apps and try them. Does anyone have a decent secure drive wipe that runs on Windows? I've used DBAN in the past, but it's a bit of a pain having a machine totally occupied whilst it's doing its thing. We're allowed to take old hard drives off site, provided they are securely wiped.

On that note, if anyone needs any drop me a PM. Nothing exciting as they're only up to a 1GB, but happy to share for postage.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 10, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Lazy question as I can't be bothered to download lots of apps and try them. Does anyone have a decent secure drive wipe that runs on Windows? I've used DBAN in the past, but it's a bit of a pain having a machine totally occupied whilst it's doing its thing. We're allowed to take old hard drives off site, provided they are securely wiped.
> 
> On that note, if anyone needs any drop me a PM. Nothing exciting as they're only up to a 1GB, but happy to share for postage.



Windows - native crypto.exe to overwrite a drive, but I’d use dban to be sure as it ignores formatting.


----------



## Chz (Nov 11, 2022)

I'm on a course for Citrix Netscaler right now, and it's horrific.
That moment of realisation that it's not because I was thick or untrained, it just really is that shit to work with.
Like how on a 2022-released revision, web services still default to having SSLv3 enabled. How they keep telling us that "Classic" templates and expressions are deprecated in the current 13.1 release and then _every lab example_ then goes on to use them. Like how lists of things are in no order whatsoever - not alphabetical, not time-based in some way, just completely fucking random.

I may quit if I end up the SME for this.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 11, 2022)

'Like how on a 2022-released revision, web services still default to having SSLv3 enabled. How they keep telling us that "Classic" templates and expressions are deprecated in the current 13.1 release and then _every lab example_ then goes on to use them. Like how lists of things are in no order whatsoever - not alphabetical, not time-based in some way, just completely fucking random.'


I must say, I didn't think that I would start a thread, then not have a clue about most of the posts.


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 11, 2022)

I dont really belong anywhere within a country mile of a thread about digital technology but a thing has recently happened to me at work which is that i cant get onto the employers wi-fi with my Chinese phone.The deal has always been that i could collect a password from reception at the beginning of the week and login to the employers wi-fi in order to tool about on whatsapp and social media during breaks.it was a matter of turning on wi fi connectivity putting in my email then the password and bingo I was in.However very shortly after having a slight disagreement with the General Manager I found that when i turned on wi-fi connectivity i was confronted with a blank screen.I get wi-fi without any problem in every environment on different bus networks in shopping centres and of course at home but at work nothing.I did ask whether i had been excluded somehow but management insist this is not the case.I handed phone to the most tech-savvy colleague i have on the shop-floor and he got nowhere and said that it was "strange". needless to say no-one else is experiencing any similar difficulties.I fully expect that it will turn out that i have made some schoolboy error but is there perhaps some simple experiment i could conduct to throw some light on the source of the problem?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 12, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Windows - native crypto.exe to overwrite a drive, but I’d use dban to be sure as it ignores formatting.



Thanks. So is the reason that dban needs to run from a USB stick as its not possible to do the same job from within Windows?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 12, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> I dont really belong anywhere within a country mile of a thread about digital technology but a thing has recently happened to me at work which is that i cant get onto the employers wi-fi with my Chinese phone.The deal has always been that i could collect a password from reception at the beginning of the week and login to the employers wi-fi in order to tool about on whatsapp and social media during breaks.it was a matter of turning on wi fi connectivity putting in my email then the password and bingo I was in.However very shortly after having a slight disagreement with the General Manager I found that when i turned on wi-fi connectivity i was confronted with a blank screen.I get wi-fi without any problem in every environment on different bus networks in shopping centres and of course at home but at work nothing.I did ask whether i had been excluded somehow but management insist this is not the case.I handed phone to the most tech-savvy colleague i have on the shop-floor and he got nowhere and said that it was "strange". needless to say no-one else is experiencing any similar difficulties.I fully expect that it will turn out that i have made some schoolboy error but is there perhaps some simple experiment i could conduct to throw some light on the source of the problem?



You could check if the MAC address is randomised, so it looks like your connecting from another device.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 12, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Random question. Does anyone use an ultrawide monitor? I'm quite tempted to see what pops up in the Black Friday sales. Whilst I'd love one of the OLED Dell/Alienware ones, I don't game enough to justify over a grand for pretty colours. However there's a well reviewed Huawei 34" which is £400 before any discounts.  I can it would make gaming more immersive and two windows side by side when doing normal work is quite appealing. However I'm wondering what it's like to have a curve on it when I'm actually working.
> 
> View attachment 350467


Ive got a 32" or 34" screen (can't remember the exact size) - I don't notice the curve at all.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 12, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. So is the reason that dban needs to run from a USB stick as its not possible to do the same job from within Windows?



I think the theory is that dban can make sure it’s writing to all blocks ( though obviously not bad ones )

Whereas crypt can only write to the partitions you tell it to, and cannot overwrite C:


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 12, 2022)

Thanks alex_ 

Had another training weekend at work today, which was pretty cool. Last time we were just learning our way round the linux command line and iptables. This week it was more focused as we'll be rebuilding all our linux servers over the next few months. Mostly with scripts the boss has written, but still feels quite a big deal seeing as I've only been doing this just over a year. We did a UniFi controller which was quite cool after I've set up all the TP Link Omada stuff at home recently. He's trying to all of his new scripts in powershell, partly to make it easier for us (which is touching that he must think my powershell is better then it is). 

Is it common to administer Linux with powershell rather the bash?


----------



## alex_ (Nov 12, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks alex_
> 
> Had another training weekend at work today, which was pretty cool. Last time we were just learning our way round the linux command line and iptables. This week it was more focused as we'll be rebuilding all our linux servers over the next few months. Mostly with scripts the boss has written, but still feels quite a big deal seeing as I've only been doing this just over a year. We did a UniFi controller which was quite cool after I've set up all the TP Link Omada stuff at home recently. He's trying to all of his new scripts in powershell, partly to make it easier for us (which is touching that he must think my powershell is better then it is).
> 
> Is it common to administer Linux with powershell rather the bash?



Never heard of it - but powershell is a very useful skill to have on your cv, as it can be used for orchestration of azure, 365, windows all sorts.


----------



## Chz (Nov 12, 2022)

I've never seen it used as that, but even as a Linux Guy I find I sometimes have to use Windows systems and a bit of powershell is invaluable.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 17, 2022)

Had to reset a surface hub and fuck me don’t do this because it’s been like half an hour and still on 50 percent


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Had to reset a surface hub and fuck me don’t do this because it’s been like half an hour and still on 50 percent


That reminds me a bit of when Microsoft decided to enter the mobile phone market with a Windows-based phone. From my recollection, they were pretty and nice, but a bastard to manage.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 17, 2022)

existentialist said:


> That reminds me a bit of when Microsoft decided to enter the mobile phone market with a Windows-based phone. From my recollection, they were pretty and nice, but a bastard to manage.



They've done it twice in fact. Their first go even had a start menu.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 17, 2022)

I’ve bricked it _walks away whistling innocently_


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I’ve bricked it _walks away whistling innocently_


You probably did someone a favour.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 17, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Is it common to administer Linux with powershell rather the bash?


Hell no. I provide pwsh to the odd .NET victim but would gouge my own eyes out with my torx screwdrivers before I admined with it.

Might be a fancy for those long-term fully wedded to 'doze who then find the need to run one or two Linux machines, I guess.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2022)

Minor gripe of the day. I wish RDP was better if you wanted to use it with 2 of 3 screens, especially if they are at different resolutions. Luckily it's not something I want to do often, but I've tried editing the file to do and it works, but it never plays that nice. 

It also sulks a bit on my 4k screen, but suspect that's more to do with my VM at the datacenter rather then RDP as such.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 18, 2022)

How do I get videos from facebook reels over to Urban please.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 18, 2022)

Hmm. Looks like they don’t embed properly. Will see what I can find.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 18, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> Hmm. Looks like they don’t embed properly. Will see what I can find.



Thank you.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 21, 2022)

Ugg. Monday morning and dealing with MFA registration problems remotely and currently hating MS (again)

So we've used per user for other clients, but it's being deprecated in 2024, so I used the newer security defaults for a client who has been resistant up till now. They don't have a P1 Azure AD, so can't use conditional access. I know security defaults is the "free tier" but it's annoyingly nerfed. I can't even see who has done it yet and despite it not being able to authenticate over text, was broken for a user until I manually entered their phone number. Luckily the guy I work with there has said their users will just have to deal with installing the app, but I don't think I'd get the same response from other clients

And Microsoft licensing. I've tried to avoid having to think about this to much, but this has all forced me to pay more attention. Like why does the Business Premium include P1 but the more expensive Office 365 E3 not. 

I think it's time for strong coffee.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 21, 2022)

U2f tokens are the solution for people who don’t want to use phones


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 21, 2022)

alex_ said:


> U2f tokens are the solution for people who don’t want to use phones



Yes, we've got Yubi keys (although I don't use then much). Boss thinks that suggesting them to clients will be a headache.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 21, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes, we've got Yubi keys (although I don't use then much). Boss thinks that suggesting them to clients will be a headache.



The good thing about u2f is you don’t end up responsive for rando smartphones which don’t support authenticator.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 22, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> You’d probably be best disabling the onboard Bluetooth (in Device Manager) and just using the more powerful adapter.



How do I do that please?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 22, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Ugg. Monday morning and dealing with MFA registration problems remotely and currently hating MS (again)
> 
> So we've used per user for other clients, but it's being deprecated in 2024, so I used the newer security defaults for a client who has been resistant up till now. They don't have a P1 Azure AD, so can't use conditional access. I know security defaults is the "free tier" but it's annoyingly nerfed. I can't even see who has done it yet and despite it not being able to authenticate over text, was broken for a user until I manually entered their phone number. Luckily the guy I work with there has said their users will just have to deal with installing the app, but I don't think I'd get the same response from other clients
> 
> ...



Yeah we've had some headaches with it and deprecation of basic auth.

I've set CA up to auto-scan for licensed users and then demand MFA outside of the trusted network. People haven't quite grasped the MFA screen you go to via the 365 portal doesn't really tell the truth yet. 

Surface Hubs meanwhile apparently don't like using text based MFA so we have to tell people to use Auth, apparently this is a problem.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 22, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah we've had some headaches with it and deprecation of basic auth.
> 
> I've set CA up to auto-scan for licensed users and then demand MFA outside of the trusted network. People haven't quite grasped the MFA screen you go to via the 365 portal doesn't really tell the truth yet.
> 
> Surface Hubs meanwhile apparently don't like using text based MFA so we have to tell people to use Auth, apparently this is a problem.



We only have CA on some tenants, but it appears that even for those without you can use the text function, even though Microsoft's docs say you can't. It's marked as preview, but appears to function the same as when it was per user MFA. It seems very mean spirted of MS to block access to a single screen where I could see who has set it up for those with free Azure AD, but I found some power shell scripts that seem to be getting close to doing what I want.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 22, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> How do I do that please?


Not at my PC but you should be able to find Device Manager using the start menu search. 
Then it should be easy to find the Bluetooth device, right-click and “disable”. 

It’s also usually possibly to disable Bluetooth in the BIOS settings (accessed at boot time by pressing “del”).


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 23, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> Not at my PC but you should be able to find Device Manager using the start menu search.
> Then it should be easy to find the Bluetooth device, right-click and “disable”.
> 
> It’s also usually possibly to disable Bluetooth in the BIOS settings (accessed at boot time by pressing “del”).



I am nowhere near brave enough to go near the BIOS settings. 

The last time I did, it took my very techie neighbour two hours to restore normal service. His words as he left 'If you feel like fucking about in there again...DON'T!'.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 26, 2022)

It seems odd to me that, on Twitter, if I get a notification that someone has replied to a tweet of mine, I can't access the conversation from the notification - all I can do is see the reply tweet.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 26, 2022)

Turn notifications off.

Sorted!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 29, 2022)

New wide-screen setup. One of these years I'll find a better way to deal with cables.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2022)

One of these years may not be too far off 

FridgeMagnet recommended these to me and I have to say they are superb. I thought 100 was excessive but I've used most of them already  not just for cables - good for tying plants and things, too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> One of these years may not be too far off
> 
> FridgeMagnet recommended these to me and I have to say they are superb. I thought 100 was excessive but I've used most of them already  not just for cables - good for tying plants and things, too.



Yes, I got them so can do some stuff. I've also got that wrap around material. Part of the problem is I need two cables for each screen and additional cables to switch my mouse and keyboard I use my laptop when working from home.

I've looked at proper KVM switches but the ones with a high enough resolution and refresh rate are more then I want to pay.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Part of the problem is I need two cables for each screen


I use these for the cables to my screen they're spiffing 



UnderAnOpenSky said:


> and additional cables to switch my mouse and keyboard I use my laptop when working from home.


they still make corded usb mice and keyboards?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I use these for the cables to my screen they're spiffing
> 
> 
> they still make corded usb mice and keyboards?



Think that's your original link?

It's actually pretty rare to see wireless mechanical keyboards. When I was on an eBay peripheral buying mission last year I didn't think that much about it, but would be nice. The main one I'd like is a wireless headset both gaming and speaking to customers.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Think that's your original link?


yes 


UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's actually pretty rare to see wireless mechanical keyboards. When I was on an eBay peripheral buying mission last year I didn't think that much about it, but would be nice.


ah like the old IBM PC types? I've found Logitech sort of keyboards fine for touch typing - you not get on with them?


----------



## newme (Nov 29, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Think that's your original link?
> 
> It's actually pretty rare to see wireless mechanical keyboards. When I was on an eBay peripheral buying mission last year I didn't think that much about it, but would be nice. The main one I'd like is a wireless headset both gaming and speaking to customers.


Keychron K4, wireless or wired, flip a switch to change which laptop I am using it for. Brown Switches seem a nice compromise, also got it in Aluminium so it should last well. 
Got it just after the Kickstarter and it came with spare buttons to switch to windows/mac/us or uk configs.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2022)

Some keyboards/mice work from the same usb dongle I think - is that a solution to multiple computers, just have an extra dongle? Or plug the dongle in from one computer to the other come to that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2022)

Finally got 2 days contracting last friday / yesterday, big office tower in North London, but small office within.

Very easy (good for what was needed) money, boot up 20 pc's , create email address / passwords, reboot and automatically configures itself with autopilot / intune, install office.

Tbh I love doing that sort of stuff and if I can get in with this agency (I should do it went fine and finished with 2 hours to spare so did an extra 4 laptops for them) I hope to get a lot more little gigs like this, the company also asked if I did private work.

And damn it was nice to actually be doing something.

Bonus they also had a very cheap canteen ( £3.45 for hot lunch and can of drink)


----------



## newme (Nov 29, 2022)

Possibly but I had one it was wired to for power anyway (does last ages tho without it just how my setup is arranged), usb dongle in another, so flick switch on the keyboard and its on the other laptop


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> yes
> 
> ah like the old IBM PC types? I've found Logitech sort of keyboards fine for touch typing - you not get on with them?



Similar, but they come in every shape and size and can have very different characteristics depending on the switch used.

I can type fine on a normal keyboard, but this is nicer. Although weirdly in the office if I'm using a membrane type I prefer a more laptop style style with little key travel.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 29, 2022)

newme said:


> Keychron K4, wireless or wired, flip a switch to change which laptop I am using it for. Brown Switches seem a nice compromise, also got it in Aluminium so it should last well.
> Got it just after the Kickstarter and it came with spare buttons to switch to windows/mac/us or uk configs.



They look nice. Maybe I'll look at them at some point. I got a Hyper X with Cherry Reds for not much money eBay, along with a 'gaming' mouse.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2022)

I did love my IBM PX XT keyboard, which I do still have and I think still works after 30 years but can't be faffed with leads and things.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 29, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Finally got 2 days contracting last friday / yesterday, big office tower in North London, but small office within.
> 
> Very easy (good for what was needed) money, boot up 20 pc's , create email address / passwords, reboot and automatically configures itself with autopilot / intune, install office.
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed for you there is plenty more!


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I did love my IBM PX XT keyboard, which I do still have and I think still works after 30 years but can't be faffed with leads and things.


For most modern PCs, you'd need more than a plug adapter. Those keyboards pull a LOT of current by modern standards, and PC motherboards just aren't up to supplying it.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 29, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Finally got 2 days contracting last friday / yesterday, big office tower in North London, but small office within.
> 
> Very easy (good for what was needed) money, boot up 20 pc's , create email address / passwords, reboot and automatically configures itself with autopilot / intune, install office.
> 
> ...


I used to love them bread and butter jobs, I lot of people I worked with hated them. I know it's not taxing the mind but it is nice to have a job with a start and finish.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 29, 2022)

Nivag said:


> I used to love them bread and butter jobs, I lot of people I worked with hated them. I know it's not taxing the mind but it is nice to have a job with a start and finish.



I did a few months as my first gig last year. I quite liked most of it and meeting people. Agency wasn't that great to deal with, but I left because they couldn't give me enough work. I'd actually considered doing a year for them whilst getting more certs, but was lucky enough the boss gave me a chance here.


----------



## nick (Nov 29, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Think that's your original link?
> 
> It's actually pretty rare to see wireless mechanical keyboards. When I was on an eBay peripheral buying mission last year I didn't think that much about it, but would be nice. The main one I'd like is a wireless headset both gaming and speaking to customers.


YMMV but currently use a Logitech MX Keys (full size - I do too much Excel to want TKL like the fan boys)

I did buy the razor (Pro Type Ultra), but it had to go back as it had a weird thing that the Top row keys always defaulted to brightness etc instead of the F* keys, unless you installed their Synapse software - which I couldn't do when running a locked down work laptop

The Logitech copes with both Mac and MS layout (in UK-ISO) and can be swapped by use of a long press on FN +P, without software. (downside is you can't change the keycaps as spacebar is some specific shape, also you can't change the switches)

Almost went Keychron, but read some negative stuff about bluetooth connection issues, and the full size one I wanted  (K10 UK-ISO) at the time was out of stock

Should you have time and no social life - these are the rabbit holes for you:








						r/MechanicalKeyboards
					

r/MechanicalKeyboards: Keyboard lovers Clicking and Clacking in a content rich, friendly place. The goal of this subreddit is to provide daily links …




					www.reddit.com
				








						r/MechanicalKeyboardsUK
					

r/MechanicalKeyboardsUK: A subreddit dedicated to Mechanical Keyboards, localised to us Brits!




					www.reddit.com
				





(for some reason I have assumed you to be a UK-ISO type person)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 29, 2022)

nick said:


> YMMV but currently use a Logitech MX Keys (full size - I do too much Excel to want TKL like the fan boys)
> 
> I did buy the razor (Pro Type Ultra), but it had to go back as it had a weird thing that the Top row keys always defaulted to brightness etc instead of the F* keys, unless you installed their Synapse software - which I couldn't do when running a locked down work laptop
> 
> ...


What is a mechanical keyboard please?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 29, 2022)

Age, they tell me, brings wisdom. I'm still waiting.

I bought a Bluetooth extender gubbins, plugged it in to a USB port. All is well. 

The original Bluetooth connection to the devices had NOT been disabled. Tried the Bluetooth headphones at the back door, nada.

Ah, thinks I it is going through two walls, so is probably being blocked. Buys a long USB extender cable, runs it through, attaches Bluetooth extender and fires up music. Go outside. Nada, zilch nothing. FUCK!!!!!!!!!!

Go back inside, take extender off cable, walk into computer room, headphones fire up. Uh?

Bluetooth extender sitting on desk, headphones playing away.

Read the instructions that came with the extender and follow them. Install software, disable existing Bluetooth connection, fire it up, it works.

Sit on step at patio doors, smoke spliff, listen to Floyd and wonder WTF I'm going to do with a 20' USB extender cable.


----------



## nick (Nov 29, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> What is a mechanical keyboard please?


It is the Lord's way of telling you you have too much money, or you have interests that are a little too ..... specific

Alternatively it is a "proper" keyboard that Is like they used to be back at the dawn of time, for us oldies

"Every key on a mechanical-switch keyboard contains a complete switch underneath. Each switch is composed of a housing, a spring, and a stem, and sometimes other parts such as a separate tactile leaf or a clickbar."






						r/MechanicalKeyboardsUK
					

r/MechanicalKeyboardsUK: A subreddit dedicated to Mechanical Keyboards, localised to us Brits!




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 29, 2022)

nick said:


> It is the Lord's way of telling you you have too much money, or you have interests that are a little too ..... specific
> 
> Alternatively it is a "proper" keyboard that Is like they used to be back at the dawn of time, for us oldies
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 29, 2022)

nick said:


> YMMV but currently use a Logitech MX Keys (full size - I do too much Excel to want TKL like the fan boys)
> 
> I did buy the razor (Pro Type Ultra), but it had to go back as it had a weird thing that the Top row keys always defaulted to brightness etc instead of the F* keys, unless you installed their Synapse software - which I couldn't do when running a locked down work laptop
> 
> ...



Those TKL ones can look very nice, but I miss having a numeric pad on my laptop, there's no way I'd want one on my desktop. Being able to swap layout sounds quite nice for the odd time I remote to machine that's setup differently (normally a mac). 

I did briefly read the main subreddit (didn't realise there was a UK one), but that way lies madness.  As you say the Lord's way of telling you have to much money.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2022)

Totally loving having an ultrawide. WFH today and although it's less actual space then the 3 x 27" screens I have in the office, a 34" ultrawide and a 27" is way more useable. I just need to find a way to make an RDP session play nice in half the screen.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 2, 2022)

Recommend me a monitor please. I have £200.00. 

I want 26" (or more if it can be got for the money) 1920 x 1080 is fine (obviously if better..) good efficiency rating.

My present one is a 26" Acer, not quite sure how old, but at least nine years.


----------



## Chz (Dec 2, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Recommend me a monitor please. I have £200.00.
> 
> I want 26" (or more if it can be got for the money) 1920 x 1080 is fine (obviously if better..) good efficiency rating.
> 
> My present one is a 26" Acer, not quite sure how old, but at least nine years.








						Dell 27 Monitor - S2721DS | Dell UK
					

A 27-inch lifestyle-inspired QHD monitor with IPS panel. Provides outstanding visuals for an amazing entertainment experience.



					www.dell.com
				



All my screens are Dell.

Used to be I wouldn't touch an S-screen, but they've got a lot better over the years and I no longer _require _P-series or UltraSharps.

Edit: Only downside is there's no USB hub in it like most pricier Dells. But to be honest, I very rarely use the USB ports on my monitor.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 2, 2022)

Took today off and just seen the work chat, apparently W11 is going a bit YOLO and getting installed on user devices when it shouldn't 

_Sips coffee_


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Recommend me a monitor please. I have £200.00.
> 
> I want 26" (or more if it can be got for the money) 1920 x 1080 is fine (obviously if better..) good efficiency rating.
> 
> My present one is a 26" Acer, not quite sure how old, but at least nine years.



You really want 1440p if your going 27"

Edit: Which that one is


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 2, 2022)

Chz said:


> Dell 27 Monitor - S2721DS | Dell UK
> 
> 
> A 27-inch lifestyle-inspired QHD monitor with IPS panel. Provides outstanding visuals for an amazing entertainment experience.
> ...



Thank you, that looks excellent. I've never used a USB hub on a monitor so that is not a problem.

I've ordered it.

It's a Christmas present from the family, which makes it even better.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Thank you, that looks excellent. I've never used a USB hub on a monitor so that is not a problem.
> 
> I've ordered it.
> 
> It's a Christmas present from the family, which makes it even better.



It's such step up. You'll love it.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 2, 2022)

Dell screens are great, but this is 4K for 169 quid 









						SAMSUNG LU28R550UQUXEN 4K Ultra HD 28? LED Monitor - Dark Grey
					

SAMSUNG LU28R550UQUXEN 4K Ultra HD 28? LED Monitor - Dark Grey,  Manufacturer: Samsung, Category: Computing > Monitors, Price: £169.95



					dealbuyer.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Dell screens are great, but this is 4K for 169 quid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasaferrato eyes probably can't tell the difference. 

Tbh mine struggle a bit. I bought a 27" 1440p Samsung at the start of last year and decided I wanted another screen a similar size. My colleague got excited when the 4k LG he had went on sale, so I thought I'd get one as well. Tbh I prefer my Samsung. The colours and brightness is much nicer. So it's not just about resolution past a certain point. So the 4k is going to my partner. That said if that panel is half as nice as my Samsung that's an amazing bargain


----------



## Chz (Dec 2, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Dell screens are great, but this is 4K for 169 quid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good deal. Though my personal preference would be for the 75Hz QHD over 4k 60Hz at that screen size. Everyone has their own preferences though. I was always a bit bothered by 60Hz screens, but it was ages in between the death of CRT and finally getting higher refresh on LCDs.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 2, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sasaferrato eyes probably can't tell the difference.
> 
> Tbh mine struggle a bit. I bought a 27" 1440p Samsung at the start of last year and decided I wanted another screen a similar size. My colleague got excited when the 4k LG he had went on sale, so I thought I'd get one as well. Tbh I prefer my Samsung. The colours and brightness is much nicer. So it's not just about resolution past a certain point. So the 4k is going to my partner. That said if that panel is half as nice as my Samsung that's an amazing bargain


I will have you know that my eyesight is probably better than yours. Better than 20-20 without glasses. I have plastic lenses post cataract surgery.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 3, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Totally loving having an ultrawide. WFH today and although it's less actual space then the 3 x 27" screens I have in the office, a 34" ultrawide and a 27" is way more useable. I just need to find a way to make an RDP session play nice in half the screen.


Good luck with that, and when you find out, let me know!


----------



## existentialist (Dec 3, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Took today off and just seen the work chat, apparently W11 is going a bit YOLO and getting installed on user devices when it shouldn't
> 
> _Sips coffee_


It's started pestering me. And they do the usual thing - a great big "click me" button for upgrading, and some not-so-obvious link text for "no thanks, and fuck off". Which only fucks them off for a day or so.

I liked it better when they said "your computer is too shit to upgrade to W11. Get a better computer"


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Good luck with that, and when you find out, let me know!



Still looking. Windows smart sizing is shit. It distorts everything. Best I've found is using Remote Desktop Connection Manager. I use it at work for managing a lot of servers, but it has the option to force the resolution, so you can set it to half the screen. It works but isn't very flexible, so need something better.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2022)

Downloaded a film to the wrong hard drive. It's actually the same speed to copy it to the correct one then it was to download it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 4, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Downloaded a film to the wrong hard drive. It's actually the same speed to copy it to the correct one then it was to download it.


Yep. And Murphy the Infallible, he did say 'If thou can fuckest it up, you will fuckest it up'... or words to that effect.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2022)

Come in to the office after WFH since last week. Remember the boss has put MAC filtering on. So I've had to jump on a different VLAN and install our VPN (Perimeter 81). 

It flags a warning at me that my disk isn't encrypted. Obviously I've turned Bitlocker on but I'm suprised this isn't enabled by default by Dell.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 6, 2022)

My PC seems to have decided that it is updating to Win 11. I haven't told it to do this, nor have I given consent for any download.

It is now pestering me to restart so that the 'update' can be finished.

How can I stop this? I don't want Win 11.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2022)

Windows 11: How to Roll Back Windows 11 - SweetCare
					

In this guide, we will show you how to roll back your current version of Windows 11 and roll back to Windows 10. Click here to learn more!




					www.sweetwater.com
				




You have 10 days I think.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 6, 2022)

Worth taking a total backup before you do?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Worth taking a total backup before you do?



Nah it’s painless.


Apparently this has happened to a few people including our org, MS has been mucking  about with wording and Win 11 is now an update not an upgrade or similar so suddenly whoops


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 6, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nah it’s painless.
> 
> 
> Apparently this has happy to a few people including our org, MS has been mucking  about with wording and Win 11 is now an update not an upgrade or similar so suddenly whoops



Well, it's done, and seems liveable with. To roll it back you keep your files (supposedly) but lose all your programs, and have to reload them. That is a PITA that I can do without.

Have I mentioned that I absolutely fucking hate Microsoft?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 6, 2022)

My only real contact with Microsoft is Outlook365 and even that keeps fucking up on me


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> My only real contact with Microsoft is Outlook365 and even that keeps fucking up on me



There’s just so. many. licenses. 

It’s not fucking easy who has access to what and even worse MS keeps trying to make it adminless if you are part of an org. Yes I’m looking at you forms and power apps in particular, I need to know what users are sharing externally


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> My only real contact with Microsoft is Outlook365 and even that keeps fucking up on me


You can buy the package for not a lot. IIRC I paid less than £30.00 for the 2019 Microsoft Office.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> You can buy the package for not a lot. IIRC I paid less than £30.00 for the 2019 Microsoft Office.



It's not legit of course, but it certainly works.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, it's done, and seems liveable with. To roll it back you keep your files (supposedly) but lose all your programs, and have to reload them. That is a PITA that I can do without.
> 
> Have I mentioned that I absolutely fucking hate Microsoft?



I'd probably just stick with 11 and see if you get used to it. It's not terrible and you'll have to move at some point (unless you fancy doing linux)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, it's done, and seems liveable with. To roll it back you keep your files (supposedly) but lose all your programs, and have to reload them. That is a PITA that I can do without.
> 
> Have I mentioned that I absolutely fucking hate Microsoft?



I'd probably just stick with 11 and see if you get used to it. It's not terrible and you'll have to move at some point (unless you fancy doing linux)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> There’s just so. many. licenses.
> 
> It’s not fucking easy who has access to what and even worse MS keeps trying to make it adminless if you are part of an org. Yes I’m looking at you forms and power apps in particular, I need to know what users are sharing externally



It makes my head hurt understanding what you get. Like why does one client who pays less then another have the better version of Azure AD is just one example.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 6, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'd probably just stick with 11 and see if you get used to it. It's not terrible and you'll have to move at some point (unless you fancy doing linux)


Does this mean that my not frequently used laptop will also update the next time I switch it on?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Does this mean that my not frequently used laptop will also update the next time I switch it on?



How old is it? It might not be eligible. 

If it is then look at this. 










						How to Cancel Windows 11 Update and Stay on Windows 10?
					

Looking for easy ways to cancel Windows 11 update on your Windows 10 PC? Check out our detailed guide for step-by-step instructions.




					appuals.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 6, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> How old is it? It might not be eligible.
> 
> If it is then look at this.
> 
> ...



Thank for yet more useful information. 

I'm not sure how this fits with learning mode, visual etc, but for me it is so much easier to learn if someone explains it for you, rather than reading a manual.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> My PC seems to have decided that it is updating to Win 11. I haven't told it to do this, nor have I given consent for any download.
> 
> It is now pestering me to restart so that the 'update' can be finished.
> 
> How can I stop this? I don't want Win 11.



It’s fine, the start menu is in the middle.

The sooner you move to it the less the difference will be.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 7, 2022)

Or you can just move the start menu back to the left:








						How to move the Windows 11 taskbar back to the left | Zapier
					

What happened to the taskbar in Windows 11? Here's how to get the old taskbar back over to the left, where it belongs.




					zapier.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Thank for yet more useful information.
> 
> I'm not sure how this fits with learning mode, visual etc, but for me it is so much easier to learn if someone explains it for you, rather than reading a manual.



Yes, me as well. I normally look for a guide before reading Microsoft's documentation. It's not that it's bad a such, but so vast and yet so specific that I can spend longer googling to get the overview I need and what questions that I need to be asking then actually getting the answer I need.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Or you can just move the start menu back to the left:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suspect many people if they had the upgrade and you did this wouldn't even notice.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes, me as well. I normally look for a guide before reading Microsoft's documentation. It's not that it's bad a such, but so vast and yet so specific that I can spend longer googling to get the overview I need and what questions that I need to be asking then actually getting the answer I need.



That is the real bastard with Microsoft, if you don't ask the question in Microsoftese, you don't get an answer.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I suspect many people if they had the upgrade and you did this wouldn't even notice.


My taskbar is back to the left.

As with ever other 'improvement' they have made, I'm left asking 'WHY?, Why did you do this?'. If it is a security issue, fair enough, but why the fuck move the start button to the middle of the screen? Whom does it benefit?


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> My taskbar is back to the left.
> 
> As with ever other 'improvement' they have made, I'm left asking 'WHY?, Why did you do this?'. If it is a security issue, fair enough, but why the fuck move the start button to the middle of the screen? Whom does it benefit?


It's COOL dude.
Why make it work when you can have new shinies


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> My taskbar is back to the left.
> 
> As with ever other 'improvement' they have made, I'm left asking 'WHY?, Why did you do this?'. If it is a security issue, fair enough, but why the fuck move the start button to the middle of the screen? Whom does it benefit?



I quite like it, as it centers other icons, but then barely use start itself. 

Windows key and just start typing what you want.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2022)

Been told to clear old crap at the office at work, so I'm going to try and sell what I can before I call an e waste company. Its a Dell T310

Am I right in thinking these two extra cards are for RAID?


----------



## Chz (Dec 7, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Been told to clear old crap at the office at work, so I'm going to try and sell what I can before I call an e waste company. Its a Dell T310
> 
> Am I right in thinking these two extra cards are for RAID?
> 
> View attachment 354644


Yes, that's a Serially Attached SCSI controller at the front and... I _think _that's just a breakout board for more connecters at the back? SAS 6Gb is fairly old kit these days.

Edit: It being Dell, I wouldn't necessarily think it would fit in anything else.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2022)

Chz said:


> Yes, that's a Serially Attached SCSI controller at the front and... I _think _that's just a breakout board for more connecters at the back? SAS 6Gb is fairly old kit these days.



Thanks. I know it won't be worth much at all, especially with the rising energy costs. I sure as hell wouldnt want it, but might get a few quid.

Currently looking for the jumpers to remove the BIOS password, but they are proving hard to find. Tried removing the battery for a good while, but no joy.

Edit. Found it. I need better eyes. Even with my glasses.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. I know it won't be worth much at all, especially with the rising energy costs. I sure as hell wouldnt want it, but might get a few quid.
> 
> Currently looking for the jumpers to remove the BIOS password, but they are proving hard to find. Tried removing the battery for a good while, but no joy.
> 
> Edit. Found it. I need better eyes. Even with my glasses.



I feel your pain. I used to be able to read the smallest print, but now need reading glasses. As this was a result of cataract surgery I'm glad rather than vexed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I feel your pain. I used to be able to read the smallest print, but now need reading glasses. As this was a result of cataract surgery I'm glad rather than vexed.



I bet. I only started wearing them last and it's incredible how much I actually need them now. Get quite stressed if I leave them at home by mistake.

I think I'm going to have to get another set for night driving soon.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I bet. I only started wearing them last and it's incredible how much I actually need them now. Get quite stressed if I leave them at home by mistake.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to get another set for night driving soon.



The optician told me what I needed, and I bought five pairs from Amazon.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm so impressed - once again - with the cataract surgery. Pretty well 6/6 (metric version of 20/20) long sight for first time in my life. I only need reading glasses/magnifying glass for type that is too small for the human eye. The other thing you notice is how designers are given free rein and end up giving loads of white space on labels combined with type that is too small for the human eye


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm so impressed - once again - with the cataract surgery. Pretty well 6/6 (metric version of 20/20) long sight for first time in my life. I only need reading glasses/magnifying glass for type that is too small for the human eye. The other thing you notice is how designers are given free rein and end up giving loads of white space on labels combined with type that is too small for the human eye



It really is the mutt's nuts, isn't it? The first thing that struck me was the way colours completely changed, you realise that you had been looking through a brown filter.


----------



## Chz (Dec 8, 2022)

Community Fibre finally available here, but I can't decide if I'm just going to cut bills and go faster (200Mb), or go fast for the same money (500Mb), or go _really_ fast for a bit more (1000Mb)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 8, 2022)

Chz said:


> Community Fibre finally available here, but I can't decide if I'm just going to cut bills and go faster (200Mb), or go fast for the same money (500Mb), or go _really_ fast for a bit more (1000Mb)



When I moved from the sticks in 2016 having proper broadband was ground breaking for me and I got 200mbs. It was amazing. However when Virgin wouldn't play ball one round of negotiations so I dropped to 100 and honestly didn't notice much difference. Obviously you know this but other stuff like latency and consistency are just as important.

That said when the boss was being funny about us WFH he asked we get a static IP, which meant moving over to a business package, so I got 350mbs. Which was nice. Its recently been upgraded to 800 for an extra quid a month. It's amazing to download 4k torrents almost as fast as I can write to a hard disk, but I'm not convinced I actually need it


----------



## Chz (Dec 8, 2022)

While I was trying to make up my mind, they called back and offered half price for the full 24 months on the 500 (instead of just 12 mos). So signed up I did.
Only thing is I went for the digital phone line as well and I now need to figure out how to use Skype to dial international numbers. You'd think as an IT whiz I'd know about that, but I haven't a clue.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 8, 2022)

Chz said:


> While I was trying to make up my mind, they called back and offered half price for the full 24 months on the 500 (instead of just 12 mos). So signed up I did.
> Only thing is I went for the digital phone line as well and I now need to figure out how to use Skype to dial international numbers. You'd think as an IT whiz I'd know about that, but I haven't a clue.



Isn't VOIP its own dark art? 

I'd not used Skype for about a decade, but we got shafted by a car hire company in Turkey last year and signed up again to amazing trial deal which was a great help me call back to the UK. I'm sure there are loads of good deals though. Does it need to come through an actual phone?

Slight cross thread thing if that's OK as you said you do VMWare? I've just bought a training license so I can set up Vcenter Server in the little home lab I'm building in my new house. After a couple of trial installs I think its probably for the best I have a DNS server on the network. In the last place I just used pi hole, but not sure want to do that again. Can I do it with Windows Server DNS or is it better to look at something like dnsmasq or even bind on linux


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 8, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Isn't VOIP its own dark art?
> 
> I'd not used Skype for about a decade, but we got shafted by a car hire company in Turkey last year and signed up again to amazing trial deal which was a great help me call back to the UK. I'm sure there are loads of good deals though. Does it need to come through an actual phone?
> 
> Slight cross thread thing if that's OK as you said you do VMWare? I've just bought a training license so I can set up Vcenter Server in the little home lab I'm building in my new house. After a couple of trial installs I think its probably for the best I have a DNS server on the network. In the last place I just used pi hole, but not sure want to do that again. Can I do it with Windows Server DNS or is it better to look at something like dnsmasq or even bind on linux


When I worked for HMRC we went over to VOIP. It was total chaos for two weeks, but when it settled down, you wouldn't have noticed the difference.


----------



## Chz (Dec 8, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Isn't VOIP its own dark art?
> 
> I'd not used Skype for about a decade, but we got shafted by a car hire company in Turkey last year and signed up again to amazing trial deal which was a great help me call back to the UK. I'm sure there are loads of good deals though. Does it need to come through an actual phone?
> 
> Slight cross thread thing if that's OK as you said you do VMWare? I've just bought a training license so I can set up Vcenter Server in the little home lab I'm building in my new house. After a couple of trial installs I think its probably for the best I have a DNS server on the network. In the last place I just used pi hole, but not sure want to do that again. Can I do it with Windows Server DNS or is it better to look at something like dnsmasq or even bind on linux


I'd say the answer is whichever you're the most comfortable with. We moved to dedicated devices when BIND got to be too creaky. Though I suppose the Infobloxes run BIND underneath everything anyhow. 

The CF Voip line doesn't do international, so I need to sort something out to call my mum in Canada and ma belle-mère in France.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 8, 2022)

Chz said:


> I'd say the answer is whichever you're the most comfortable with. We moved to dedicated devices when BIND got to be too creaky. Though I suppose the Infobloxes run BIND underneath everything anyhow.
> 
> The CF Voip line doesn't do international, so I need to sort something out to call my mum in Canada and ma belle-mère in France.



One of the mobile contracts that includes listed countries?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 8, 2022)

Chz said:


> I'd say the answer is whichever you're the most comfortable with. We moved to dedicated devices when BIND got to be too creaky. Though I suppose the Infobloxes run BIND underneath everything anyhow.
> 
> The CF Voip line doesn't do international, so I need to sort something out to call my mum in Canada and ma belle-mère in France.



Thanks. The question is then what I want to invest the time in to learning, which is fine. At work we use a sql database for dns which then pushes it to all our clients servers, which I'm getting my head around using, but is more then I want to set up at home (at the moment).

Assume the old people aren't tech savvy enough to just use whatsapp voice calls?


----------



## nick (Dec 9, 2022)

Chz said:


> I'd say the answer is whichever you're the most comfortable with. We moved to dedicated devices when BIND got to be too creaky. Though I suppose the Infobloxes run BIND underneath everything anyhow.
> 
> The CF Voip line doesn't do international, so I need to sort something out to call my mum in Canada and ma belle-mère in France.


I may not be elegant - but why not just call them using WhatsApp audio (or video) 
Or FaceTime


----------



## Chz (Dec 9, 2022)

They're both the sort to turn their mobiles off unless expecting a call. Using Skype's ability to call an actual landline number seems the best thing for now. A tenner should last a few months.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2022)

I do wish there was an open standard for video calls and modern TVs had webcams built in. My Dad would have loved it, but we never got him to fully get to grips with a smartphone (and he'd turn it off).


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 9, 2022)

Chz said:


> They're both the sort to turn their mobiles off unless expecting a call. Using Skype's ability to call an actual landline number seems the best thing for now. A tenner should last a few months.


You can have Skype on your mobile, I don't as yet, but my daughter does.


----------



## Chz (Dec 9, 2022)

Yeah, it seems the idea is to dial their landline through our mobiles using Skype. At about 2p/min it's not too bad. Considering the phone cost us £30/mo before, going down to £10/mo while topping up £10 into Skype every few months seems a pretty good tradeoff.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, it's done, and seems liveable with. To roll it back you keep your files (supposedly) but lose all your programs, and have to reload them. That is a PITA that I can do without.
> 
> Have I mentioned that I absolutely fucking hate Microsoft?


Join the club. I've been detesting Microsoft since about 1995, and they've done nothing in the intervening decades to disincline me from continuing to do so.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 15, 2022)

So I see we get tabbed browsing in the file explorer finally for Win 11. The only problem is I nerfed the Win 11 context menu with a registry change, but it appears that the option doesn't show on the old Win 10 style one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 16, 2022)

Call this morning from someone struggling to get on to their VM. After checking everything my end I did a remote session. Something didn't seem correct with the PC, running like a dog. I had a look round and they've got a Sempron from 2009 and it just has a single core. Amazingly it had Win 10 it. Spinning rust as well of course.


----------



## Chz (Dec 16, 2022)

Forgot to run a snapshot for someone before signing out last night.
Naturally their evening change went pear-shaped. Much apologising from my end. Then it turns out there are no backups. After half an hour, I find the VM's disk is set to "independent". Which means that not only is it not backed up, the snapshot would have done fuck all too. Spend 3 hours rebuilding the fucking thing. So job #1 is to interrogate everyone even remotely involved in this machine and find out if there's an actual _reason _why the disk is set that way.

Nothing like watching your confidence evaporate when you say "Oh, no probs, I'll get it from backup" and you stare at 90 days of 0-sized backups.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 16, 2022)

Chz said:


> Forgot to run a snapshot for someone before signing out last night.
> Naturally their evening change went pear-shaped. Much apologising from my end. Then it turns out there are no backups. After half an hour, I find the VM's disk is set to "independent". Which means that not only is it not backed up, the snapshot would have done fuck all too. Spend 3 hours rebuilding the fucking thing. So job #1 is to interrogate everyone even remotely involved in this machine and find out if there's an actual _reason _why the disk is set that way.
> 
> Nothing like watching your confidence evaporate when you say "Oh, no probs, I'll get it from backup" and you stare at 90 days of 0-sized backups.



Well I've spent the last 30 mins reading about the differences and finding how to do it on our vSphere. I'm only slightly wiser. I can see why you might use Independent non persistent, but unsure why you'd use persistent? Does this mess with Veeam as well.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 16, 2022)

I slightly embarrassed myself this morning by telling the boss an IP was wrong on a site server, because I need to remember to pull down the latest changes from Github before doing anything. It was still wrong, but I was looking at an out of date version. Linux and SSH still feel a little like black magic to me.

My partner is very impressed when she sees Visual Studio code open. She doesn't know what's she looking at, but looks more like I'm doing "real" work then just fucking around on web interfaces.


----------



## Chz (Dec 16, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well I've spent the last 30 mins reading about the differences and finding how to do it on our vSphere. I'm only slightly wiser. I can see why you might use Independent non persistent, but unsure why you'd use persistent? Does this mess with Veeam as well.


Veeam will warn *once*, the first time it's backed up, that there's an independent disk and it can't snap it. After that, it assumes you had a reason to do so and says nothing. This would have covered the time when we first brought in Veeam and debugged it though, so a first time only warning wouldn't have been useful next to the 100 other warnings on the very first run.

As to why you'd do it... Christ, I don't know. I run into absolutely insane shit left behind by people all the time. This isn't even the worst of it.


----------



## nottsgirl (Dec 16, 2022)

I did some training on Outlook today. Is it just me or is there a lot of redundant functionality? I don’t see myself setting up rules any time soon. And the difference between a folder and a saved search is wafer thin.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2022)

Not a tech problem as such, but my brain is fried. I had a silly long day yesterday (including all the driving) working with Canon to set up secure printing at a client. The average user there is on the lower skilled end and they are going to come back in NY and find they can't print. So I've been trying to write documentation today as well make lots of notes for us so when I have to revisit some of the Azure AD stuff in 12 months time I can. But Teams, Emails and the Phone says no. And I keep going to fix something and find something else is working as it should. So I guess it is tech but man am I ready for xmas.

Oh also


----------



## Chz (Dec 21, 2022)

The absolute fuckwits of OpenReach.
We tried to get the phone cable out of the DSL socket when I had the fibre put in. But they'd stuck it in there permanently with no way to extract it. Never mind, the number won't be ported for a few days...
Oh damn, we've damaged it trying to get it out. No worry, I think! I've got a spare BT plug->RJ11 cable and I'll just wire it in to the demarcation point instead. 
_moves phone around house_
Hm, that doesn't work. Let's look at why. 
_unscrews demarcation socket_
Aha. The problem would be that OpenReach wired Fuck All into the socket. There's literally nothing connected to it, it's just the wires from outside continuing on to the DSL socket by the PCs. What tossers!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2022)

Chz said:


> The absolute fuckwits of OpenReach.
> We tried to get the phone cable out of the DSL socket when I had the fibre put in. But they'd stuck it in there permanently with no way to extract it. Never mind, the number won't be ported for a few days...
> Oh damn, we've damaged it trying to get it out. No worry, I think! I've got a spare BT plug->RJ11 cable and I'll just wire it in to the demarcation point instead.
> _moves phone around house_
> ...



Are there any ISPs who aren't fuckwits? I mean Zen seem the best of a bad bunch I've had to deal with, but still.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 21, 2022)

All day racking and stacking supervision of a contractor. I don’t think I’ve been involved in another project where there’s been so little prep or documentation before it started.

Kit looks nice though


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 22, 2022)

Silly question, but what's the name for the screws that hold a GPU to the case? My case was a bit cheap and didn't come with any. It's got a plate that screws in to hold cards in place, but it's not adequate for a big GPU.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 22, 2022)

A customer, who is a large enough company to know better, let the VM Host running my company's software run out of disk space and this is not the first time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 22, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Silly question, but what's the name for the screws that hold a GPU to the case? My case was a bit cheap and didn't come with any. It's got a plate that screws in to hold cards in place, but it's not adequate for a big GPU.



Never mind. My case screw fits. I should have known that.

It's a bit bigger then the one it replaced.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 22, 2022)

It will keep you warm at least!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 22, 2022)

Maybe I should set the case fans to blow out the front rather then suck.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2022)

LastPass users: Your info and password vault data are now in hackers’ hands
					

Password manager says breach it disclosed in August was much worse than thought.




					arstechnica.com
				






> In Thursday’s update, the company said hackers accessed personal information and related metadata, including company names, end-user names, billing addresses, email addresses, telephone numbers, and IP addresses customers used to access LastPass services. The hackers also copied a backup of customer vault data that included unencrypted data such as website URLs and encrypted data fields such as website usernames and passwords, secure notes, and form-filled data.
> 
> 
> “These encrypted fields remain secured with 256-bit AES encryption and can only be decrypted with a unique encryption key derived from each user’s master password using our Zero Knowledge architecture,” LastPass CEO Karim Toubba wrote, referring to the Advanced Encryption Scheme and a bit rate that’s considered strong. Zero Knowledge refers to storage systems that are impossible for the service provider to decrypt.


----------



## nick (Dec 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> LastPass users: Your info and password vault data are now in hackers’ hands
> 
> 
> Password manager says breach it disclosed in August was much worse than thought.
> ...


Thats going to take some military grade PR spinning  to save their reputation


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2022)

If I was using them then I'd be on a serious password changing mission right now, regardless of what they say.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 23, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> If I was using them then I'd be on a serious password changing mission right now, regardless of what they say.



While you do it setup mfa on any accounts which don’t have it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> LastPass users: Your info and password vault data are now in hackers’ hands
> 
> 
> Password manager says breach it disclosed in August was much worse than thought.
> ...



_saves to send everyone who tells him to use a password manager_


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2022)

alex_ said:


> While you do it setup mfa on any accounts which don’t have it



Of course. Now if everyone could get their act together and let me use an app rather receive a text, that would be nice.



Artaxerxes said:


> _saves to send everyone who tells him to use a password manager_



Much better to have them as sticky note on a screen with the office phone as your MFA


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 23, 2022)

I did try a password manager for a very short time but apart from not getting on with the interface I felt uncomfortable about the idea of leaving all my passwords locked under one password iynwim. Two FA gives me headaches as well so I decided to start creating ridiculous long unguessable passwords for my most sensitive log ins and writing them down somewhere hidden offline.

Unfortunately nothing is fool proof. Somebody could effectively break in and steal them. Somebody else might find a way to hack me with a key logger but it's better than leaving your sensitive data in somebody else's hands. There are numerous counts now of "reputable companies" being hacked and suffering data breaches and that doesn't even account for the fact that any company is susceptible to rogue employees on the inside accessing your data without your knowledge.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2022)

savoloysam said:


> I did try a password manager for a very short time but apart from not getting on with the interface I felt uncomfortable about the idea of leaving all my passwords locked under one password iynwim. Two FA gives me headaches as well so I decided to start creating ridiculous long unguessable passwords for my most sensitive log ins and writing them down somewhere hidden offline.
> 
> Unfortunately nothing is fool proof. Somebody could effectively break in and steal them. Somebody else might find a way to hack me with a key logger but it's better than leaving your sensitive data in somebody else's hands. There are numerous counts now of "reputable companies" being hacked and suffering data breaches and that doesn't even account for the fact that any company is susceptible to rogue employees on the inside accessing your data without your knowledge.



You could self host bit warden as an option.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2022)

Probably better here then bandwidth. Did you know HDMI was around 18 years ago.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 23, 2022)

Oh the irony.

I got a letter from my previous employers yesterday, the one who got rid of me because I couldn't get the security clearance.

On 26th October they had a massive security breach and all my details have likely been stolen.

Wouldn't have happened if half the cloud team hadn't either left or been fired.

I wonder if I can get some compensation from them, lol.

'The GDPR gives you a right to claim compensation from an organisation if you have suffered damage as a result of it breaking data protection law. This includes both “material damage” (e.g. you have lost money) or “non-material damage” (e.g. you have suffered distress).'


----------



## alex_ (Dec 24, 2022)

If you used a good master password you are probably ok.


----------



## Chz (Dec 24, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> If I was using them then I'd be on a serious password changing mission right now, regardless of what they say.


Nah, I do have an understanding of how their system works and my vault password is particularly fiendish. *Nothing* is perfectly safe, of course, but I'm comfortable with the risk factor on this one. I make sure to change the important passwords (no, not urban) every few years so I'll just move the schedule up on HMRC and the like. My banking already involves exactly zero passwords, and passwords for anything _important_ are on the way out anyhow. 

I'm too comfortable with the cloud based password managers to go back now, and LP just suffers from being the biggest target. At least they're public about it.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 24, 2022)

Chz said:


> At least they're public about it.


If only Rackspace took this approach at the start instead of just ignoring everyone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2022)

Chz said:


> Nah, I do have an understanding of how their system works and my vault password is particularly fiendish. *Nothing* is perfectly safe, of course, but I'm comfortable with the risk factor on this one. I make sure to change the important passwords (no, not urban) every few years so I'll just move the schedule up on HMRC and the like. My banking already involves exactly zero passwords, and passwords for anything _important_ are on the way out anyhow.
> 
> I'm too comfortable with the cloud based password managers to go back now, and LP just suffers from being the biggest target. At least they're public about it.



Yes all my important stuff has MFA on it and although I was reluctant to start using one initially, I do think overall I'm probably safter with Bit Warden then not having it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 27, 2022)

Oh the dreaded call to your landline 10 minutes before the family Zoom is due to start...


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 27, 2022)

... and I missed everyone's news because I was on the phone simultaneously to two different aunts, one on each phone, having different IT problems.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> ... and I missed everyone's news because I was on the phone simultaneously to two different aunts, one on each phone, having different IT problems.



Technology. Bringing everyone together.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 27, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Probably better here then bandwidth. Did you know HDMI was around 18 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 356782


<geeky pedantry>That's a connector, an HD15 male. It could be carrying anything. It's not a port. </geeky pedantry>


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2022)

souljacker said:


> <geeky pedantry>That's a connector, an HD15 male. It could be carrying anything. It's not a port. </geeky pedantry>



I learnt that briefly when I did A+ and then filled it under things I don't really need to know.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I learnt that briefly when I did A+ and then filled it under things I don't really need to know.


I did many years with a company that used to sell standard and custom build cables for things like VGA, RS-232, SCSI, G.703 etc. Very geeky and you had to be very accurate in your specs otherwise shite wouldn't work.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2023)

FFS. First day back at work and Im spending hours dealing with a fucking printer.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 3, 2023)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> FFS. First day back at work and Im spending hours dealing with a fucking printer.



I've come to expect this sort of thing.
Borked network for me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2023)

8ball said:


> I've come to expect this sort of thing.
> Borked network for me.



Yeah wasn't expecting it to be quiet. This was weird though. Never got to the bottom of why it stopped working, but found a fix. Complete faff though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2023)

Oh dear. My CPU is getting rather warm. Like hovering at 80 warm and checking my log it hit 90. 

When I built the PC about 15 months ago, I didn't think I'd be putting such a big graphics card in it. The case is smallish budget one (Coolermaster q300), but it's mesh on the top and front. I've got 3 140mm fans, located on the rear, the top and the front. I've ordered another one for the front, but there's still a huge card pumping out heat not far from the CPU. CPU is an i5 11600 with an Be Quiet Pure Rock Slim 2 cooler on it. Not sure what else I can do. I could change the cooler, but can't get a beast in there, just don't think there is enough space. Would changing thermal paste make any difference? It's just using the stock pad that came with the cooler. Could get another case with more space, but it's something I'd like to avoid.


----------



## Chz (Jan 3, 2023)

You're fussing where you don't need to. Intel have always said that anything under 100C is fine. I had an i5-750 that I ran for 7 years and would peak at 96C if I really pushed it. An i5 11600 will always run a bit hot, it's in its nature. 

Only thing I would say is that you've no overclock room with that cooler. If you're not running stock, that's the first thing to dial back.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 3, 2023)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Oh dear. My CPU is getting rather warm. Like hovering at 80 warm and checking my log it hit 90.
> 
> When I built the PC about 15 months ago, I didn't think I'd be putting such a big graphics card in it. The case is smallish budget one (Coolermaster q300), but it's mesh on the top and front. I've got 3 140mm fans, located on the rear, the top and the front. I've ordered another one for the front, but there's still a huge card pumping out heat not far from the CPU. CPU is an i5 11600 with an Be Quiet Pure Rock Slim 2 cooler on it. Not sure what else I can do. I could change the cooler, but can't get a beast in there, just don't think there is enough space. Would changing thermal paste make any difference? It's just using the stock pad that came with the cooler. Could get another case with more space, but it's something I'd like to avoid.


At the risk of starting the obvious have you looked inside and checked for a build up of dust? It happens to most PC's after time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2023)

Chz said:


> You're fussing where you don't need to. Intel have always said that anything under 100C is fine. I had an i5-750 that I ran for 7 years and would peak at 96C if I really pushed it. An i5 11600 will always run a bit hot, it's in its nature.
> 
> Only thing I would say is that you've no overclock room with that cooler. If you're not running stock, that's the first thing to dial back.



It seems odd to be the high, but maybe I am worrying a bit much. The heat out the back of case is quite something with that and the GPU.  I get the odd time when the frame rate drops dramatically, which I assumed was it throttling, but maybe not.

No overclocking, it's just a standard 11600, not the K.



savoloysam said:


> At the risk of starting the obvious have you looked inside and checked for a build up of dust? It happens to most PC's after time.



Yes, it really wasn't bad when I installed the GPU recently, but I did give it a light clean whilst I had it open with a little computer vac I've got.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 5, 2023)

E-mail from client this morning forwarding an email from a site she needs to use to make payments, but doesn't understand.

They site haven't got their shit together to make it work properly with modern browsers and have asked their IT set up Edge in compatibility mode. I did this for the client last year when they e-mailed in June, but come on. Sort it out.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 5, 2023)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> E-mail from client this morning forwarding an email from a site she needs to use to make payments, but doesn't understand.
> 
> They site haven't got their shit together to make it work properly with modern browsers and have asked their IT set up Edge in compatibility mode. I did this for the client last year when they e-mailed in June, but come on. Sort it out.



IE goes full end of life in feb.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 5, 2023)

alex_ said:


> IE goes full end of life in feb.



I thought it was meant to be last June. It just baffles me that a company hasn't updated their site enough and wants uses to use Edge like this. Should have been killed ages ago,


----------



## alex_ (Jan 5, 2023)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I thought it was meant to be last June. It just baffles me that a company hasn't updated their site enough and wants uses to use Edge like this. Should have been killed ages ago,
> 
> View attachment 358359



Removed from windows 10 in feb - Internet Explorer 11 has retired and is officially out of support—what you need to know


----------



## two sheds (Friday at 2:15 PM)

not sure I understand this - how complicated do pointers get beyond storing an address?


----------



## Chz (Friday at 2:16 PM)

It's a very simple concept that can get extraordinarily complex in use. Pointer mathematics is fiendish, and you can of course have pointers to pointers to pointers.

Edit: I'm sure modern languages handle it better, but I never studied anything newer than C++.


----------



## existentialist (Friday at 6:27 PM)

two sheds said:


> not sure I understand this - how complicated do pointers get beyond storing an address?


Pointers are, in essence, pretty straightforward. It's what happens when pointers go wrong that tends to make it into a nightmare.


----------

